# String Tension Super Thread (Got a string question? Post it here!)



## MaxOfMetal

Many questions that often comes up on the boards are those involving string gauge. This thread will help to create a knowledge base of sorts to help guitarists with their string gauge woes. 

To aid me in creating this, I have chosen to use this string tension calculator: String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998. It's not 110% accurate but it's accurate enough to positively answer MANY, if not most questions involving gauge, scale, etc. 

Let's start with some basics involving the factors at play.

*Scale Length*
This is the estimated distance from the string's two termination points. One being at the nut, the other being at the bridge. What does that measurement have to do with string gauge? Well, look at it like this: say you take a rubber band and stretch it 12" and feel the tension that the rubber band is exerting. Now, stretch that same rubber band to about 18", now feel the tension. You should be able to easily tell a difference in tension. Now, in order to sound a given note, a string of a certain gauge must be under a certain amount of tension. The tighter, the higher the pitch. The looser, the lower the pitch. 

*Tension*
Here, we'll be looking at tension as a measurement in lbs. Thus, for instance, if the scale of the guitar is 25.5" and a .009 gauge string is tuned to a standard 6-string guitar's high E (E4), the tension would be 13.13lbs. If we reduced that tension to 10.42lbs, then the note would ring out as a D, or one step down (D4). 

*Gauge*
The gauge of the string, is it's thickness, or the diameter of the string itself. For instance, the commonly referred to "9s", are .009", or nine one-thousandths of an inch. The thicker the string, the more tension it'll need in order to reach a higher pitch. For instance, where a .009 at E4 is at 13.13lbs of tension, a .010 (just 1/1000 bigger) would have a tension rating of 16.21lbs at E4 on 25.5" scale. 

*Why is tension so important?* 
Well, to best illustrate this, lets perform an experiment. Take your guitar and down tune the low E (6th string, E2) and tune it down to B (B1). Notice how loose the string is, and how it buzzes and overall, just doesn't sound so great? That's why having proper tension is so important. It's why all the strings on your guitar aren't the same exact size, but a calculated, ever increasing gauge as the tuning of the strings gets lower. 

*If we can just keep using bigger strings, why bother with longer scales? *
The lower you tune, the thicker the string will need to be to still have that ideal tension (which is different for everyone), eventually the string will have to be so wide around, that it's feel and timbre (tone) will start to suffer.

*So why hunt down the proper strings?*
To give your self the ideal feel, tension, and timbre on your chosen instrument taking scale and tuning into consideration. Look at it as finding the right sauce to put on your pasta.


----------



## McCap

Nice post and cool calculator!


----------



## TheDeltaOrionis

Hello guys, I have a question for you.
I have a Schecter Hellraiser C7 with a D'Addario 0.10 - 0.59 (0.10 - 0.13 - 0.17 - 0.26 - 0.36 - 0.46 - 0.59) string set.
But that string gauge doesn't work for me, because I often switch between Standard Tuning, Drop A and Drop G#... And with Drop G# that gauge doesn't really work fine.
I want to buy a string set, whose gauge would suit pretty well *all* these tunings, maybe a hybrid set.
Infact I was thinking about buying an hybrid D'Addario 6 string set like this:
0.10 - 0.13 - 0.17 - 0.30 - 0.42 - 0.52 
but don't know what gauge should I choose for the 7th string. 

What do you think about it? Any suggestion?


----------



## preboha

try EB 13 - 72 with added 10 for the high E


----------



## TheDeltaOrionis

I think that it will work perfectly for Drop G#, but in standard B E A D G B E a 10 - 72 set seems too much to me, isn't it? Would a 26,5" scale guitar work with that?


----------



## bostjan

I hate to always be the parade rainer, but B-standard and drop G# are pretty far away from one another. It would be advisable to use two different sets of strings, preferably on two guitars, or two different guitars with the same strings with two different scale lengths.

At least buying individual strings would save you some headache over sticking to sets.


----------



## xwmucradiox

bostjan said:


> I hate to always be the parade rainer, but B-standard and drop G# are pretty far away from one another. It would be advisable to use two different sets of strings, preferably on two guitars, or two different guitars with the same strings with two different scale lengths.
> 
> At least buying individual strings would save you some headache over sticking to sets.



GHS makes a 10-60 set of boomers that would probably work well for drop G#. Might not be extremely tight so keep that in mind if you prefer really tight feel for rhythm. Thats the set I plan to use on my JP7 for drop G.


----------



## bostjan

I know I risk  for bringing it up, but what about using a capo at the first fret for standard and drop A tuning, and removing the capo for drop G#?


----------



## preboha

the 72 looks scary but i use it on my 1527 in standard 7string tuning and i love it! i also tuned the guitar to e-b-g-d-a-d-g and the tension was fine .... i know that schecter is 26,5 but friend of mine is using exactly this set for drop A on a 27" scale guitar and is fine too ..... give it a try i think you will like it too


----------



## xwmucradiox

bostjan said:


> I know I risk  for bringing it up, but what about using a capo at the first fret for standard and drop A tuning, and removing the capo for drop G#?



Who makes a 7 string capo? I would think a big string would end up pushing the limits of the capo's ability to hold down the other small strings effectively.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

xwmucradiox said:


> Who makes a 7 string capo? I would think a big string would end up pushing the limits of the capo's ability to hold down the other small strings effectively.



Any Capo made for classical guitars will be more than wide enough (some are even wide enough for some 8s), and even take into account the usual flat[er] fretboards that 7+ string guitars have.


----------



## TheDeltaOrionis

What about a set like:
0.10 - 0.13 - 0.17 - 0.30 - 0.42 - 0.52 - 0.68 ?


----------



## bronz79

Another

Guitar String Calculator


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

I currently use D addarrio EXL 115's. (11-49), but I want to know what feels like 11's in drop B. I had I think EXL 158's once, but are rare to find by me and since I refuse to buy online ( I detest credit cards, and I'm 16 so I can't use them). What else is good for that kind of stuff? I don't like EB ( Ernie Ball) too much cause they surface is rough. To get an "11's" feeling in Drop D/ Db what do you people recommend for that in drop B.

Different string companies are welcome. I mainly want to experiment for those reasons and a set lasts me 2 months at longest so if any last longer ( other then coated) please let me know. Sorry if any questions are "stupid" I'm a noob.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Then get yourself a debit card and order from JustStrings.com - Strings for guitar, bass, banjo, mandolin, fiddle and other musical instruments. 

Use this calculator to give yourself a better idea of the gauges to look for: String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

MaxOfMetal said:


> Then get yourself a debit card and order from JustStrings.com - Strings for guitar, bass, banjo, mandolin, fiddle and other musical instruments.
> 
> Use this calculator to give yourself a better idea of the gauges to look for: String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998.



thanks


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

well, Here is my question (I just can`t use those calc, I suck)
7 strings bass, 35" scale, with the 7th string tune to B with a .120 string(like a standard 6 strings bass with a higher string) the whole tuning is the next:
beadgcf
rep to the best and clearer answer (harry up man, is Maxofmetal around and he`s fuckin fast)


----------



## alexguge

I'm thinking of buying a 0.75 string from juststrings.com. But i'm not certain which one to get. Can someone guide me in the right direction?


----------



## JamesM

Search and you'll find a great deal of string threads with a great deal of insight. ERG strings are confusing, I know. But I'm sure one of the many threads made here on that topic will certainly help you.

Cheers!

EDIT: And we've moved.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

What scale guitar?
What tuning?
What strings do you typically use?
Are you buying bulk?


----------



## alexguge

sorry for lack of info, hehe.
I'm buying a Agile Intrepid 828, tuning will be F Bb Eb and so on.
I'm using a 0.66 for drop A on a 25.5 scale guitar, so i've found out that a 0.75 fits perfectly. But what i'm really confused by, is that there are so many types of strings within one brand? for example:
GHS Compound Nickel
GHS Special Dynamite Alloy
D'Addario Electric Chromes
D'Addario Electric XL Nickel Wound
I'm just really confused


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Firstly, the standard strings you use, are more than likely nickel, round wound strings. These are the type found on just about all factory, fretted, electric guitars. 

Stainless steel wound strings are rougher in feel, but last longer and give off a noticeably brighter sound. They're also tougher on frets, nuts, and bridges as the stainless steel is a very hard material, especially compared to softer nickel.

Flatwound strings (such as the D'Addario Chromes) are very smooth to the feel, as the windings are flat, opposed to circular. Though, they tend to be very dark and round sounding.

If you want something similar to all the strings you've most likely used in the past, simply go for a nickel, round wound string. The D'Addario XL NW would be a good example. 

Really though, there's no "wrong" choice. String gauge and type preferences vary greatly from person to person. Luckily, strings are typically cheap enough to do a lot of experimenting with.


----------



## alexguge

thanks alot!
Going for the D'Addario XL NW type


----------



## bostjan

MaxOfMetal said:


> Firstly, the standard strings you use, are more than likely nickel, round wound strings. These are the type found on just about all factory, fretted, electric guitars.
> 
> If you want something similar to all the strings you've most likely used in the past, simply go for a nickel, round wound string. The D'Addario XL NW would be a good example.



To add a bit of confusion to the mess, nickel wound strings are not the same as pure nickel wraps. When string manufacturers say "nickel wound," they typically mean nickel plated steel wound or steel alloy with some nickel wound.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> To add a bit of confusion to the mess, nickel wound strings are not the same as pure nickel wraps. When string manufacturers say "nickel wound," they typically mean nickel plated steel wound or steel alloy with some nickel wound.





I was a little too lazy to get overly technical.


----------



## alexguge

alexguge said:


> thanks alot!
> Going for the D'Addario XL NW type



does anyone know if these strings are tapered at the end?


----------



## Djentlemen

Hi all.

Cut to the chase. Im having trouble finding an 8 string and really need one to start a band that me and a friend want to start. 

I want to use my 7 string to tune down to the low F and so on but i'm not sure what size strings I should use.

Can the community shed its wisdom and aid me?

Thanks in advance, and hello again 

Jord.


----------



## espman

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...hread-got-a-string-question-post-it-here.html

Also, whats you're budget for an 8?


----------



## Bigfan

What size strings are you using now? I'm guessing you're tuned to B standard, so you should only need to find a gauge for the low F#. I'm guessing a 70-75 should do the trick, but that's just my preference when it comes to tension. Getting a guitar string that thick might prove difficult and you may have to order it online.

edit: 'd


----------



## technomancer

espman said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...hread-got-a-string-question-post-it-here.html
> 
> Also, whats you're budget for an 8?



Post the tension question in the thread listed and read through the threads in the Extended Range section for ideas on 8s. If you have a low budget look at Rondo Music Home Page

'ed by another mod


----------



## Djentlemen

technomancer said:


> Post the tension question in the thread listed and read through the threads in the Extended Range section for ideas on 8s. If you have a low budget look at Rondo Music Home Page
> 
> 'ed by another mod



I can save up enough to afford a fairly decent 8 string. I've looked at Rondo i'm really interested (mentioned friend actually has an Agile) but adding a case and tax and import costs i'm looking at around the same price as any 8 string I can get in the uk. Plus theres always the risk it will get lost/damaged in transit.

Im using 10-58's and switch between A# Standard to Drop G#. Not out of naivety but out of laziness.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> 'ed by another mod


----------



## Djentlemen

Bump?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Djentlemen said:


> Bump?



What scale is your 7?

If it's a 25.5" you'd be fine with a .080 if you like medium-heavy tension, and an bigger if you like even tighter strings.


----------



## Metalus

So i've recently gotten a new guitarist and we've both decided on playing in Drop G on 7's. I use .11s and a .66 as my low A. I tuned down to G and its a bit floppy but nothing bad. It sounds pretty clear as far as I can tell through my PODXTL. I haven't had a chance to test this on my RG7620. Should i get a .68? How about a .70?

P.S. The S7420 has a pair of D Activators and the RG7620 has a pair of blackouts.


----------



## Rook

68 should do it, and would be the 'standard' gauge.

If you were in standard, what strings would you use?
For example I use 9-52 so a 68 on the bottom would feel about right to me for a low g, maybe a little tight...


----------



## Metalus

Thanks for the help dude


----------



## lucifer666

what gauge would you suggest for tuning to ADGCFAD ?


----------



## daal

@lucifer666 : depends on the scale of your guitar, and what tension you're used to (like, what strings do you use on what scale for what tuning for now ?)


----------



## JamesM

Can someone with you and your fancy spreadsheets maybe optimize me an 8-string set for this? I'm very excited and ordered, but I know it is going to come with incorrect strings. A definite real aspect on the tightest low end possible. Thanks folks.

Looking at standard 8 tuning.


----------



## daal

The Armada : as I see on the page, the scale changes for each string, from 25.5" for high E to 27" for the F# string. Can you have the specifical scale for each string ?

Also, do you usually like strings with high tension or soft tension ? What is the string set you usually play and are comfortable with and on what guitar ?


----------



## JamesM

Hey man! Thanks. Well, as I can assume that it would be an even curve, the lengths from high to low would be *s(n)=25.5"+.214n* (n being the string number minus one starting from high e being "1"). I guess that puts us at 25.5", 25.71", 25.92", 26.14", 26.35", 26.57", 26.78", and 27". 

I really like a tight low end. For example, on my seven I run a 10-60 for standard tuning, and that lower three strings adds an extra tightness in sound I really like.


----------



## daal

Do you know the scale on your 7 ? With that info I might be able to give you an example custom string set 

EDIT : I assume it's the Loomis you have in your signature, I'm gonna do a little calculation !


----------



## daal

So, assuming, you currently run a 10-60 string composed as follow :

.010 (PL); .013 (PL); .017 (PL); .030 (NW); .042 (NW); .052 (NW); .060 (NW)

On your 26.5" scale 7, this gives the following tensions :

len 26.5"

E .010" PL == 17.51#
B, .013" PL == 16.61#
G, .017" PL == 17.89#
D, .030" NW == 27.04#
A,, .042" NW == 28.42#
E,, .052" NW == 23.77#
B,,, .060" NW == 18.45#
total == 149.7#

So, on a your 8 string variable scale, you will have the following choices :

E .010" PL == 16.21# (less tension) or E .011" PL == 19.62# (more tension)
B, .013" PL == 15.64#
G, .017" PL == 17.12#
D, .030" NW == 26.31# (less tension) or D, .031" NW == 27.92# (more tension)
A,, .042" NW == 28.1# (less tension) or A,, .043" NW == 29.36# (more tension)
E,, .051" NW == 23.42# (less tension) or E,, .052" NW == 24.28# (more tension) or 
E,, .053" NW == 25.47# (far more tension)
B,,, .060" NW == 19.16# (more tension)
F,,,# .076" NW == 16.84# or F,,,# .078" NW == 17.71# or F,,,# .080" NW == 18.58#

String I didn't let a choice is because other strings gauges will have very different tension

So I guess if you want something quite similar to your current configuration on your 7, you will have to pick something like :
.10 , .13, .17, .30 or .31 (maybe hard to find), .42 or .43, .51 or .52, .60, .78 or .80.

Sets with .31, .43 or .51 may be hard to find, so I guess I'll go with 10-60 set as the one you currently use, and add a .78 or .80 string.


I am actually no expert, so anybody feel free to correct me


----------



## dudemanbroskii

Hey guys
So I really like the agile septor pro 725http://www.rondomusic.com/septorpro725ebwhte.html
And it has a short scale length(25.5)
what I was thinking about doing was having the normal 6 strings in drop B and the added 7th to be a low F#. Is this possible to do with a 25.5 scale if I have the right guage strings???


----------



## JamesM

daal said:


> So, assuming, you currently run a 10-60 string composed as follow :
> 
> .010 (PL); .013 (PL); .017 (PL); .030 (NW); .042 (NW); .052 (NW); .060 (NW)
> 
> On your 26.5" scale 7, this gives the following tensions :
> 
> len 26.5"
> 
> E .010" PL == 17.51#
> B,  .013" PL == 16.61#
> G, .017" PL == 17.89#
> D, .030" NW == 27.04#
> A,, .042" NW == 28.42#
> E,, .052" NW == 23.77#
> B,,, .060" NW == 18.45#
> total == 149.7#
> 
> So, on a your 8 string variable scale, you will have the following choices :
> 
> E .010" PL == 16.21# (less tension) or E .011" PL == 19.62# (more tension)
> B, .013" PL == 15.64#
> G, .017" PL == 17.12#
> D, .030" NW == 26.31# (less tension) or D, .031" NW == 27.92# (more tension)
> A,, .042" NW == 28.1# (less tension) or A,, .043" NW == 29.36# (more tension)
> E,, .051" NW == 23.42# (less tension) or E,, .052" NW == 24.28# (more tension) or
> E,, .053" NW == 25.47# (far more tension)
> B,,, .060" NW == 19.16# (more tension)
> F,,,# .076" NW == 16.84# or F,,,# .078" NW == 17.71# or F,,,# .080" NW == 18.58#
> 
> String I didn't let a choice is because other strings gauges will have very different tension
> 
> So I guess if you want something quite similar to your current configuration on your 7, you will have to pick something like :
> .10 , .13, .17, .30 or .31 (maybe hard to find), .42 or .43, .51 or .52, .60, .78 or .80.
> 
> Sets with .31, .43 or .51 may be hard to find, so I guess I'll go with 10-60 set as the one you currently use, and add a .78 or .80 string.
> 
> 
> I am actually no expert, so anybody feel free to correct me



Fantastic! Thanks a ton!


----------



## daal

dudemanbroskii said:


> Hey guys
> So I really like the agile septor pro 725http://www.rondomusic.com/septorpro725ebwhte.html
> And it has a short scale length(25.5)
> what I was thinking about doing was having the normal 6 strings in drop B and the added 7th to be a low F#. Is this possible to do with a 25.5 scale if I have the right guage strings???



Everything is possible, for this use you still might find strings big enough to fit the purpose. But you'll have to take your usual playing into account, and what type of string tension you're comfortable with.

You can use a 10-60 set without using the 10 string, and add a 80 string for example, so you'll have quite correct tension on all your strings, but that will make you play a .13 string for your thinner B string, which is quite big ...


----------



## Masc0t

Hey guys, this is my first post on the forum but I had a few questions on this bad boy: Agile Septor Pro 627 EB Black Flame at RondoMusic.com

I bought this guitar a few weeks ago and it is a 27" guitar however, tuned to E standard out of the box. I'm too stupid to understand the guitar string calculator so I impulse bought the DR Drop Down Tuning 13-65 strings and they shipped out, after being on backorder, today. I'm looking to play this guitar in Drop B and below. Will these workout for me after proper truss rod adjustment, intonation, etc?


----------



## Rotatous

Masc0t said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post on the forum but I had a few questions on this bad boy: Agile Septor Pro 627 EB Black Flame at RondoMusic.com
> 
> I bought this guitar a few weeks ago and it is a 27" guitar however, tuned to E standard out of the box. I'm too stupid to understand the guitar string calculator so I impulse bought the DR Drop Down Tuning 13-65 strings and they shipped out, after being on backorder, today. I'm looking to play this guitar in Drop B and below. Will these workout for me after proper truss rod adjustment, intonation, etc?



Yes, they will work. The higher strings might feel a bit tight for drop B, but for B standard or lower they'll work just fine.


----------



## theblackratss

Hi there guys.

I have started to learn some meshuggah and i really want to get an 8 string but i'll never be able to afford one!

So my question is what strings will i get away with in my SC207? I need them tighter. 

I stuck it in F tuning and the F string is like a washing line. The top 3 strings are the main concern really.

At the moment i believe i have .64,.52,.42......

I was thinking maybe .70, .60, .50??


----------



## Self Bias

What is your scale length?


----------



## theblackratss

25.5


----------



## Self Bias

Go 74-60-48-36-24w-18-13. I go 72-58-46-36-24w-17-12 for F# and it sounds/plays well. You could try that for F standard but it may be a touch slack.


----------



## theblackratss

Ok, cheers.

Will i need to adjust the truss rod to compensate for the tension?


----------



## Self Bias

Possibly. I shoot for .010" neck relief. To be honest F is really pushing the limits for a standard scale guitar. Having said that, I have one in dropped D an octave down- that's an 80-haha.A little muddy.


----------



## theblackratss

Well i'm only having it in this tuning until i have learned a few songs and messed around with it for a while, maybe a few months.

If i really like it i will save for an 8 string


----------



## Rook

Shouldn't be too bad tbh, I'd use your standard 7 string set, obviously don't use the top e, and put another string below thats about 0.010 to 0.012 bigger than your usual 7th string (in my case, .052, so I'd use a 0.064) and if you get the gauge about right you shouldn't have to adjust the truss rod because you're not actually putting any extra tension on the neck.


----------



## Eric Christian

If you get a 070 be mindful that only the first tapered portion will go into the tuning peg so you'll need to clip off the ball end short to wind it properly.


----------



## Peteus

I guess most people don't use massive strings however if you like it to feel tight an 80 for a F# on a 28.645" (Agile most common 8 scale length) is really not that tight feeling!


----------



## theblackratss

Eric Christian said:


> If you get a 070 be mindful that only the first tapered portion will go into the tuning peg so you'll need to clip off the ball end short to wind it properly.



It's a fixed bridge guitar..... The ball end will be at the back near the bridge. My local music store usually does decent gauge sttrings and i'm gonna take my guitar in while im buying to make sure they fit ok.


----------



## 5656130

Hey im new hows it going anyways

I was wondering what a good string gauge would be for the damien 8 string for the first six string id like a 10-46 but after that im lost as to what the gauges should be on the b and f#Ill just keep it in the standard tuning


----------



## iddqd

Hi folks,

i want to put thicker strings on my schecter 7-string. The nut seems to fit exactly the original string gauge, so i wonder if there's something to consider first.

Any info is appreciated!


----------



## Self Bias

These 7 to 8 tuning ?s are surprisingly common. Funny how people come to the same conclusions independently. It was my idea dammit- haha. I haven't seen any of these string guage graphs, but from personal experience, going much thicker than a 72 or 74 can make it difficult to have an articulate response that one would normally associate with a guitar, at least for palm muted stuff. That lets me go to F# fairly easily, and F is just a little slack. But that's me. On a 25.5"er. An 80 @ E or lower sounds straight up twisted, but I don't use it for technical stuff. That's more of a doom-hippy thing.
FYI a 72 @ F# on 25.5 = 72 @ E,D, or Z on an appropriately lengthy scale. I don't know offhandedly how much longer a baritone guitar would have to be to have that fret that would take the place of the nut on a standard ax, but I do know the the open string would be a half step lower.


----------



## thisjanuary

Okay so I've done some experimenting with tunings and gauges for the RGA8 I've had for about five months now. Decided to settle into the Tosin EBEADGBe stable.

Wondering what's ideal (not too flappy) for that sort of tuning on a 27". I can't remember what the stock strings on the RGA8 were, alas. I've currently got a 52-10 set with an additional low 58 and 66.. but that's tuned to Drop C# with a low G# and a lower D# below that.


----------



## Ishan

I'd go 9/42 + 56 + 85. It gives relatively even tensions and works perfectly for me.

Edit : You can also try 10/46 + 60 + 90 for the same feel with more tension.


----------



## Tree

For standard tuning with a low E, and standard one half-step down I have been using 11-59 with a 72 for the low string, and it works perfectly for me. The 72 is a wee bit slack when compared to the other strings, but meh


----------



## Barney

I tune to EBEADGHE also and use this set:
9-42 for the regular 6, a 54 for the 7th and a 74 for the 8th.
I don't do any massive chugging, these sound fine to me and bending is also possible.
(Although I don't bend really often.)
The string tension is somewhere between a 9 set and 10 set on a 25.5 scale guitar. 
(the regular 6)


----------



## Vinnydude

You tune your 2nd string to an H???!!!

Thats incredible!!!


----------



## Barney

LOL, Sorry. That's the fucked up european name for B... everywhere in Europe where german music/teaching had influence B is called H and Bb is called B ... nonsense.
Not to mention that all the different altered notes have their own names.
English it better: A B C D E F G + sharps and flats. Thats it.
Oh! You will not believe this! Let's say: F## - that bastard has its own name too! 
Complete BS!

So: EBEADGBE !!!!


----------



## thisjanuary

Okay I ordered a bevy of strings. I'm going to give a 9/42 set + 56 a go, but 85's a little too much for me (and probably for my tuners), so I've ordered a couple of 72s and a couple of 74s to try in there, if the E's too flappy I'll bring it back to F# and try thicker next time


----------



## Vinnydude

Barney said:


> LOL, Sorry. That's the fucked up european name for B... everywhere in Europe where german music/teaching had influence B is called H and Bb is called B ... nonsense.
> Not to mention that all the different altered notes have their own names.
> English it better: A B C D E F G + sharps and flats. Thats it.
> Oh! You will not believe this! Let's say: F## - that bastard has its own name too!
> Complete BS!
> 
> So: EBEADGBE !!!!



Holy shit, and i just thought it was a typo!!!

I'm so going to screw with peoples heads over that one!


----------



## iddqd

Barney said:


> LOL, Sorry. That's the fucked up european name for B... everywhere in Europe where german music/teaching had influence B is called H and Bb is called B ... nonsense.!


Indeed. As far as i know this is caused by bad handwriting, where a guy wrote the 'b' like an 'h'.
It took me some years to recognize it's a-b-c-d-e-f-g. That was really an eye-opener


----------



## -One-

I intend to purchase my first 8-string soon. I play in a djenty progressive grindcore band, in AEADGBE tuning. We want to start playing in DAEADGBE (as in D1AEADGBE). I intend to purchase an Agile semi-custom once the CS reopens, and I don't know what scale length to order. My current guitar is a 25.5" scale, and it sounds slightly muddy on the low A (but only slightly), so I'm worried about how a short scale 8-string would sound. What scale/string gauge would be optimal for that tuning, assuming I'm using a Kahler flatmount bridge?


----------



## Winspear

30". Seriously. I wouldn't consider anything else, even for a low E.

Suggestions of gauges...
My preferences on a 25.5 7 string in drop A are a 10-48 and a 64. 

If I were to get a 30" and tune it like you, I'd use a set of 009s or 0085s (difference between 8.5 and 8 gauge is quite significant).
For the A I'd use a 56, and an 80 for the low D. 

Nice tuning choice, by the way.

EDIT: I say 30" due to my current experiences and preferences. Just like you I find 25.5 not too good for a low A. I'm currently tuning to G# with a 70. I find the tension of that matches very well with a 11-49 set. However the tone is awful - but I am willing to sacrifice tone for playability at the moment. Cant stand how floppy anything lower than say a 66 is in this tuning. 
I'd want similar tension on an 8th string without using too high a gauge (because it impairs tone). But even then, 80 is quite a high gauge. I'd really want a 32" or so for something like a low D.


----------



## Sponge

EtherealEntity is right. You need to go with the 30 inch scale. The 28.625 inch scale wont cut it. 

I tune down to DGDGDGBE and find that even that .85 gauge strings have a bit of a dive. A .90 gauge handles the low D very well and has tight response, but you also need to thicken up on the other strings as well to balance out the tone and EQ.


----------



## troyguitar

Yeah, that Tosin guy sounds like shit playing with a low E at 27" scale. His shit just doesn't cut it. Animals As Leaders? More like Animals As Losers!


----------



## Sponge

troyguitar said:


> Yeah, that Tosin guy sounds like shit playing with a low E at 27" scale. His shit just doesn't cut it. Animals As Leaders? More like Animals As Losers!



Contribute your experience here. What would you recommend for a low D?


----------



## troyguitar

.080 or so at 27 or 28.625" depending on user preferences, but I would lean heavily toward the 27" option. I've yet to hear anyone with a good guitar-ish sound at 30+" - they all sound more like a distorted bass a la Meshuggah.

Getting good tone and playability out of a low tension string is all about technique. I've tuned the .056 on my 9-string down to E at 27.5" scale and it remains playable with the right touch.


----------



## -One-

Okay, so presuming I don't want to sound like a distorted bass (I love Meshuggah, but come on now. After The Burial's 8-string tone, maybe? ), and will be using Blackout 8-string pickups, into a mid-gain tube amp, possibly with a TS-9, what would make sense for a djenty grindcore/deathcore sound?


----------



## Winspear

troyguitar said:


> Yeah, that Tosin guy sounds like shit playing with a low E at 27" scale. His shit just doesn't cut it. Animals As Leaders? More like Animals As Losers!





troyguitar said:


> .080 or so at 27 or 28.625" depending on user preferences, but I would lean heavily toward the 27" option. I've yet to hear anyone with a good guitar-ish sound at 30+" - they all sound more like a distorted bass a la Meshuggah.
> 
> Getting good tone and playability out of a low tension string is all about technique. I've tuned the .056 on my 9-string down to E at 27.5" scale and it remains playable with the right touch.



I'll presume the AAL post is sarcasm judging from your other response 
Of course, there will always be exceptions. Most guys on here will say things along the lines of "Don't tune to X without X scale guitar", but there will always be a ton of bands playing in said tuning without baritones and sounding just fine. It's not a strict science. 

Tuning a .056 to E at 27.5? Really? Sure this is your personal opinion, but 7.66 lbs of tension?  My .070 has more tension on 25.5 when tuned to E (10.21 lbs) but it's still the biggest pile of flop ever imaginable. 

To -One- - if you are going to be swayed by these posts at all - I'd definately recommend the 28.625 as the absolute lowest limit. 

But better than anyones opinion that they can give you, is learning how to use this tool:
String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998
And sitting down and working out what YOU like.

Starting point:
Tune the low string on your 25.5 to what FEELS perfect and what you want your low D to feel like. Let's say that note is B.
You would enter into the calculator the following:
len 25.5
B1 .056 NW
and press calculate. This is if you are using a .056 guage string. The tension for that string will come up (17 lbs or so).

Now enter the scale length of your new guitar (say 28.625")
And type...
D1 .080 NW. You will see this will give you 13lbs of tension with an .080 string. A 30" will give slightly more. 

Note that it will usually be impractical to reach your target tension with lower notes. My experience is that with these lower notes, you can afford less tension because of the feel of a thicker string. But still - *my opinion* anything less than 13lbs is unnaceptable to play.


----------



## Ishan

Yea, don't go bellow 13lbs, I've been there...

That's what I would use on a 30" scale guitar :


Code:


len 30"
E    .009" PL == 18.18#
B,   .011" PL == 15.24#
G,   .016" PL == 20.31#
D,   .024" NW == 21.83#
A,,  .032" NW == 21.83#
E,,  .042" NW == 20.44#
A,,, .062" NW == 19.94#
D,,, .090" NW == 17.73#
total == 155.51#


----------



## Peteus

-One- said:


> I intend to purchase my first 8-string soon. I play in a djenty progressive grindcore band, in AEADGBE tuning. We want to start playing in DAEADGBE (as in D1AEADGBE). I intend to purchase an Agile semi-custom once the CS reopens, and I don't know what scale length to order. My current guitar is a 25.5" scale, and it sounds slightly muddy on the low A (but only slightly), so I'm worried about how a short scale 8-string would sound. What scale/string gauge would be optimal for that tuning, assuming I'm using a Kahler flatmount bridge?


 
This causes loads of arguments with guys who like it tight and those who would rather have a floppier string. 

Anyways I would recomend going for a 28.645" due to it being a huge jump from the 25.5". I went from a 25.5" to a 28.645" and it was massive and a few months later it's still massive however I can now play it without thinking about it and I can see the perks of more tension and a deeper tone and I am now looking to use baratone scales for all my main axes. However if you have big hands the 30" would feel tighter and better on the low end holding that D together with no problem. 

As a general rule the longer the scale length and thicker your strings the more bass like your tone becomes, this is not always a bad thing. The lowest strings will sound a bit more bassy however your high strings will remain guitarish on a long scale which in the music you play will probly sound amazing. I currently use a a 80 for my low F# on my 28.645" which AAL man mentioned to me that I am fucking mad and nobody needs strings that big! However that works for me its just about tight enough to hit those explosive low notes and deaden them quickly. Once I went for F# I had to eq a fair bit so I took my sound made it fairly high trebel focus mixed it with fair bit of mids to give it some guitaresk charater and bit of bass the low strings. This gave me a absoltly brutal and crushing yet clear sound on the low strings and my highs sound smooth yet screaming. This in my death metal band with bits of meshuggah, melodic and black metal influences allows my sound to be screaming and smooth depending how I play for the nice epic bits and when we do are meshuggahesk bits I get a crushing tone similar to Ion dissonace, Meshuggah, Danza etc..

I was looking into dropping my guitar that low, I was recomended going for a 90-95 gauge string for my low D so I would give that ago. I would aim for about a 28.645" and it should hold its self together well enough and not kill your hands.


----------



## Sponge

I'm just going to say that I've had to mess around with string gauges for tight response and have gone through the process of finding a good string for a low D. On my 30" scale guitars I have used everything up to a .95. 

.85 has some dive but isn't so bad if you like the characteristics of making a dive sound good.

.90 is tight and has excellent response and still sounds great. This is what I am sticking with after trying different options because it has been by far the best feeling and sounding.

.95 is a bit on the muddy end but tighter there is a big difference in tone between this and the string you will have next up in pitch which you may or may not like.

Good luck and best of wishes.


----------



## Spite

Okay, so I'm completly new to 7 string guitars.
I recently traded a 6 string for a Schecter C7. It came with pretty heavy strings on it. Im not sure of the exact gauge, but the low B is an 75 or 80 and the A is a 50.
So for playing in standard 7 tuning its pretty heavy.
Now, I'm going to replace these strings (or at least the top 6) with a set of DR 11-50s (6 string set), but I dont currently have any 7 string set. Neither have I the oppotunity to purchase one untill next week or so, so here is my question:

Would I run into problems if I used an 11-50 set on the 6 top strings, and let the low B (75 or 80) stay on for now?

Thanks in advance for any tips. 

Edit:
Also, if it matters, the scale is 26.5".


----------



## Winspear

Spite said:


> Okay, so I'm completly new to 7 string guitars.
> I recently traded a 6 string for a Schecter C7. It came with pretty heavy strings on it. Im not sure of the exact gauge, but the low B is an 75 or 80 and the A is a 50.
> So for playing in standard 7 tuning its pretty heavy.
> Now, I'm going to replace these strings (or at least the top 6) with a set of DR 11-50s (6 string set), but I dont currently have any 7 string set. Neither have I the oppotunity to purchase one untill next week or so, so here is my question:
> 
> Would I run into problems if I used an 11-50 set on the 6 top strings, and let the low B (75 or 80) stay on for now?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips.
> 
> Edit:
> Also, if it matters, the scale is 26.5".



Not really. Yes there will be a little more tension on the lower half of the neck..but it's not going to damage anything. Not as if the 11-50 set is light. 
I'd advise against buying 7 string sets. The low B is never a good match in tension. I tend to like a 62 for the B with a 10 gauge 6 string set. You can buy single strings in higher gauges easily online from D'addario website and Strings Direct to name just a few. On your scale length in standard tuning I'd probably use 9's or 10's with a 58 or 60.


----------



## supersizedsumo

Hey guys! I have an 8 string made my ESP, and I wanted to change the strings so I could tune lower. Right now, the strings get floppy if they aren't in standard. I've always been a fan of thick strings.  My 6 string guitar is equipped with the old GHS Zakk Wylde strings and it's tuned to drop C (CGCFAD). This is how the gauges look:

C .070, G .052, C .036, F .018, A .014, D .011

I absolutely love the way the strings feel, so I bought a set for my 8 string. I still need 2 more strings, but I don't plan on tuning my 8 string normally. I want to be able to mimic the lowest 2 strings on a drop C 6 string with the 2 additional strings but in a lower octave. This would mean that they would be the same notes as the lowest strings my bassist has. The tuning would be CGCGCFAD. I know that my bassist's highest gauge string is a .125, and that's used for the same note that I want my thickest string to hit. Of course, his bass has a much longer scale than my 26 inch 8 string guitar, so I think .130 would be appropriate. I guess I would put a .090 or a .100 or so on for my 7th string. With the Zakk Wylde strings, the gauges would be as follows:

C .130, G .100, C .070, G .052, C .036, F .018, A .014, D .011

Now, nobody's going to be able to talk me out of not tuning this low, but I really need help with selecting the gauges for the lowest C and G. I know that a .130 fits through my bridge just fine, but I was wondering if it would pose a problem for my tuners and stuff. Are the gauges that I'm thinking about good enough? Would you guys recommend different gauges?


----------



## pwilldabeast14

okay so i have an agile with 28.825 scale, what are the best brands for 8 strings?
i want to droptune all the strings mayb to like EADGBEAD low to high or mayb 
EbBbEbAbDbGbBbEb


----------



## Winspear

pwilldabeast14 said:


> okay so i have an agile with 28.825 scale, what are the best brands for 8 strings?
> i want to droptune all the strings mayb to like EADGBEAD low to high or mayb
> EbBbEbAbDbGbBbEb



Most brands offer large gauges as single strings. I like D'addario because their strings are great and they have gauges all the way up to 80 available directly from their website. If I were you I would buy a set of 9's or 10's for 6 string, and a single 80 and 60 or so.


----------



## pwilldabeast14

EtherealEntity said:


> Most brands offer large gauges as single strings. I like D'addario because their strings are great and they have gauges all the way up to 80 available directly from their website. If I were you I would buy a set of 9's or 10's for 6 string, and a single 80 and 60 or so.



oh thats cool, so do there strings have good tension? im just wondering if a set of 10's would be good for droptuning


----------



## supersizedsumo

len 26"

D .011" PL == 16.19#
A, .014" PL == 14.72#
F, .018" PL == 15.33#
C, .036" NW == 28.72#
G,, .052" NW == 32.36#
C,, .070" NW == 26.76#
G,,, .100" NW == 28.12#
C,,, .130" NW == 18.39#
total == 180.59#

Should I uses a thinner string for the 7th string? A 90 perhaps? Is that too much tension? I like thick strings, but is this too much tension for the guitar to handle?


----------



## Winspear

pwilldabeast14 said:


> oh thats cool, so do there strings have good tension? im just wondering if a set of 10's would be good for droptuning



Definately, with your scale length. Have a play on the website I linked further up this page and see if you can work it out. At your scale length I'd definately want to use 9's or 10's.



supersizedsumo said:


> len 26"
> 
> D .011" PL == 16.19#
> A, .014" PL == 14.72#
> F, .018" PL == 15.33#
> C, .036" NW == 28.72#
> G,, .052" NW == 32.36#
> C,, .070" NW == 26.76#
> 
> G,,, .100" NW == 28.12#
> C,,, .130" NW == 18.39#
> total == 180.59#
> 
> Should I uses a thinner string for the 7th string? A 90 perhaps? Is that too much tension? I like thick strings, but is this too much tension for the guitar to handle?



Christ those lows are heavy...! I know you said you like heavy strings but I'd try and keep to 25lbs or below. 28 38 and 49 would be the normal gauges in an 11 set for the 3 lower strings. Maybe a heavy bottom set with 30 42 and 52. That will give you 25 26 and 22lbs tension on the bottom 3 strings of the 6 strings. Plenty heavy!

As for the low G and C....I'd use 70-80 for the G. Perhaps 80 as you seem to like thicker strings. The 130 is perhaps good for the C. Maybe a little thinner to get the tension to around 16lbs or so for more guitar like tone.


----------



## pwilldabeast14

EtherealEntity said:


> Definately, with your scale length. Have a play on the website I linked further up this page and see if you can work it out. At your scale length I'd definately want to use 9's or 10's.
> 
> 
> 
> oh sweet, yeah thats a cool chart but couldnt get the 7/8 string to work, and what is an ideal weight for the strings?


----------



## supersizedsumo

thanks a bunch dude!


----------



## supersizedsumo

UPDATE: i put on the 130 gauge. I had to make the hole in my machine head bigger, but it was so worth it! the thick string makes it really loud and it distorts so nicely. if anybody else wants to try, don't be afraid.


----------



## Valtiel

I just got a Schecter Omen Extreme 7 and the strings it came with weren't cutting it for A tuning (big surprise, I know). I threw on a LT/HB set (.010, .013, .017, .030, .042, .052, .060) because that is what the Korn guys use and the low A and D strings are still giving me buzz. What gauge would you guys recommend for A tuning on my guitar? I believe it's a 26.5 scale neck (it's a brand-new, straight-from-the-factory guitar). 

Now that I think about it... for all I know the Korn guys could have some buzzing going with their guitars as well and I'd never be able to tell with all of the f'ing distortion they have.


----------



## supersizedsumo

Valtiel said:


> I just got a Schecter Omen Extreme 7 and the strings it came with weren't cutting it for A tuning (big surprise, I know). I threw on a LT/HB set (.010, .013, .017, .030, .042, .052, .060) because that is what the Korn guys use and the low A and D strings are still giving me buzz. What gauge would you guys recommend for A tuning on my guitar? I believe it's a 26.5 scale neck (it's a brand-new, straight-from-the-factory guitar).
> 
> Now that I think about it... for all I know the Korn guys could have some buzzing going with their guitars as well and I'd never be able to tell with all of the f'ing distortion they have.



i like thick strings, so i would go .070 at least.


----------



## Valtiel

supersizedsumo said:


> i like thick strings, so i would go .070 at least.


 

I forgot to mention, I have little girly hands. So I'd really prefer the lightest I could get away with without the buzzing.


----------



## supersizedsumo

Valtiel said:


> I forgot to mention, I have little girly hands. So I'd really prefer the lightest I could get away with without the buzzing.



damn i'm sorry. well, if .070 is too thick compared the a .060, you may want to try raising the action on your bridge although this will slow you down when you play. i know that there are .065 strings out there too so that's also a possibility.


----------



## Winspear

I'd guess a 64 would be perfect


----------



## Seven Samurai

Hey, this is my 1st post on the forum. Just found a 7 string baritone acoustic in the house and the 7th string is way too floppy.

Scale = 28.5"

Tuning

1st C .016
2nd G .022
3rd Eb .029
4th Bb .048
5th F .060
6th C .070
7th G ??? (think it may be another .070)

I was thinking of trying a .080 on the 7th string, but would love to hear some more educated suggestions.

Also, where do you get a .080 (or similar) bronze string? I haven't been able to find singles for sale. I found one in a set of acoustic bass strings, but would prefer not to have to by a complete set of bass strings just to get one .080.

Thanks!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Awesome post, Max


----------



## Seven Samurai

Seven Samurai said:


> Hey, this is my 1st post on the forum. Just found a 7 string baritone acoustic in the house and the 7th string is way too floppy.
> 
> Scale = 28.5"
> 
> Tuning
> 
> 1st C .016
> 2nd G .022
> 3rd Eb .029
> 4th Bb .048
> 5th F .060
> 6th C .070
> 7th G ??? (think it may be another .070)
> 
> I was thinking of trying a .080 on the 7th string, but would love to hear some more educated suggestions.
> 
> Also, where do you get a .080 (or similar) bronze string? I haven't been able to find singles for sale. I found one in a set of acoustic bass strings, but would prefer not to have to by a complete set of bass strings just to get one .080.
> 
> Thanks!!



One more question....

Wonder if the 7th string slot in the nut will have to be widened going from a .070 to .080?

thx!!


----------



## Wierdoom

In order to get even tension you would have to go higher than .080 for G, which would be pretty difficult to find unless you use acoustic bass strings. As for purchasing single strings, many people on here recommend Just Strings.
Good luck!


----------



## jay4321

Hey what's up homies. I'm in need of a pretty simple & subjective recommendation for some guitar strings. 

I want to tune down to C/dropped to Bb. I have a simple strat (25.5" scale) with an EMG-81 going in the bridge. No frills but has been a workhorse in a few configurations. (It's a MIM body that seems to sound good with everything + a Warmoth Pro neck). Trem locked down tight/never used. 

I don't have any idea what kind of tensions would be ideal, so I'm looking for a happy medium, not too tight or sloppy. Preferably a gauge that isn't too thick for my Schaller locking tuners. Yes for metal. 

Thanks


----------



## jay4321

I did read a few pages, but gave up after the first three or so. 

PS - I typically use D-Addario 10s a half-step low. Have used EB also. Can't stand Elixer or anything like that.


----------



## thrashcomics

so i cant figure out how to use that applet. if someone could help me out with this. i currently have my 25.5 in scale parker tuned to Eb with 9,11,16,24,32,42 daddario. id like to know what strings i should use to achieve the same tension while tuned to c standard.


----------



## jay4321

jay4321 said:


> Hey what's up homies. I'm in need of a pretty simple & subjective recommendation for some guitar strings.
> 
> I want to tune down to C/dropped to Bb. I have a simple strat (25.5" scale) with an EMG-81 going in the bridge. No frills but has been a workhorse in a few configurations. (It's a MIM body that seems to sound good with everything + a Warmoth Pro neck). Trem locked down tight/never used.
> 
> I don't have any idea what kind of tensions would be ideal, so I'm looking for a happy medium, not too tight or sloppy. Preferably a gauge that isn't too thick for my Schaller locking tuners. Yes for metal.
> 
> Thanks



Bump - anybody?


----------



## TridentChaos

Ive seen this mentioned elsewhere with no replies,

just wondered what gauge would suit for 26/5 scale( i ordered schecter ATX C-8) would 74. be tight enough or would u need to go for an 80?
or is that just tooooooo tense?


----------



## metal tom 94

i just recently ordered a schecter C7 hellraiser and i was looking at what strings i should get to put on it. right now on my 6 i play ernie ball 54s what strings ( gauge and brand) would be the best for me to get?


----------



## trickae

My string gauges are giving me issues - especially for the Low E which doesn't chug as well as my other strings

Current Gauges RG8527z. 
_.009 .011 .016 .026 .036 .049 .060 

_My issue is that the .049 flops around too much in standard E. Could I get away with a 0.052 in there? But then the tension would be unbalanced. Yet I like the 9 gauge for the e,b,g strings which gives just the right tension for 2 step bends.


----------



## theshredator

So, I play an LTD H-207 25.5 or 26.5 I think. What's the thinnest strings I can put on there without having tuning issues or intonation problems?


----------



## spudler_t

Hi All I am new here first day online here, First post and hapily first day as a owner of a Ibanez RG7321 BK. Talking about string guages, tension, feeling, Tone, etc. etc. I read a thread on a different site about String Tensions and Guages and on my 6 String Ibanez Guitars I started using 
9,12,16,24,32,44 on my standard tuned RG and I use 11,15,19,28,38,58 on my Rg that I have tuned to CGCFAD. I was able to go through a company called Strings By Mail and they ordered custom guage sets for me from Dean Markley's Blue Steel line. SO far I have seen a huge difference in feel and playability once I started using guages that allowed the tension to gradually rise as the guage increases. I noticed how most all standard sets some where in the string set the tension took a 180 and did not keep the gradual increase in tension/Guage idea which in turn caused sloppy feeling string syndrome and in turn affected tone.
I was thinking of using either 9,12,16,24,32,44,59 or possibly 10,14,18,26,36,50,68.
I was curious if anyone else has used the 2 guage sets I just mentioned and what you thought of them?
I am not sure if I can get the custon guage sets mentioned above or not as I have not contacted Strings By Mail yet but I will next week and post an update on what I find out in case somone else may want to try a custom guage set to feel for yourselves the difference.


----------



## pwilldabeast14

hey guys i was wondering what an ideal tension on the strings is, cause i have an 8 string and planning on drop tuning it soon


----------



## syndrone

i got it with 10-56 on it, and it was awesome sounding and had a nice tone and stability with almost no buzz.
now i put 9-42 + a 56 as 7th on it, but i cannot get it to work good. i lost my tone, my sustain, it feels so sloppy and like a cheap chinese guitar now : (

but i really wanna keep the nice light top end.
so you guys suggest me 9-46 + a 56 or are there custom 6 or even 7 string sets that i can find somewhere?


----------



## MTech

LaBella has the standard 9-53 sets and also theseHRS-71 / .009-.011-.016-.026w-.036-.046-.064
HRS-72 / .010-.013-.017-.026w-.036-.046-.064
HRS-73 / .010-.013-.017-.030w-.042-.052-.064
HRS-74 / .010-.013-.017-.026w-.036-.046-.070
HRS-75 / .011-.014-.018-.036w-.046-.052-.070
 I know Chris Storey uses the 8-38 LaBella HRS set with an added 56 for his low string.
​


----------



## Blackheim

Hi GAS maniacos!

I have a couple of questions regarding two of my babies, the firs one is: 

1. Which gauge may I use on a LTD M-100 in D Standard? I am using .012 now, however, I want your opinions guys...

The second one is:

2. Which gauge may I use on a Hellraiser c8 in Drop E? I mean E-B-E-A-D-G-B-E, and which gauge should I use for the 8th string in standard tuning (F#)...


----------



## bostjan

Blackheim said:


> Hi GAS maniacos!
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding two of my babies, the firs one is:
> 
> 1. Which gauge may I use on a LTD M-100 in D Standard? I am using .012 now, however, I want your opinions guys...
> 
> The second one is:
> 
> 2. Which gauge may I use on a Hellraiser c8 in Drop E? I mean E-B-E-A-D-G-B-E, and which gauge should I use for the 8th string in standard tuning (F#)...



So you are using .012"s for E-standard, and you want to tune to D-standard?

Tensions for a .012" pack in E-standard are as follows:
E4: .012"p, 23.3 N, 0% G1
B3: .016"p, 23.3 N, 0% G1
G3: .024"p, 33.0 N, 0% G1
D3: .032"w, 27.6 N, 0% G1
A2: .044"w, 29.0 N, 1% G1E4
E2: .056"w, 26.2 N, 2% G1

In D-Standard
D4: .0135"p, 23.4 N, 0% G1
A3: .018"p, 23.4 N, 0% G1
F3: .026"w, 26.0 N, 0% G1
C3: .034"w, 24.7 N, 0% G1
G2: .046"w, 25.1 N, 1% G1
D2: .060"w, 23.8 N, 3% G1

For the Hellraiser:
E4: .012"p, 25.2 N, 0% G1
B3: .016"p, 25.1 N, 0% G1
G3: .020"p, 24.7 N, 0% G1
D3: .030"w, 26.2 N, 0% G1
A2: .040"w, 25.9 N, 0% G1
E2: .052"w, 24.4 N, 1% G1
B1: .070"w, 24.7 N, 4% G1

if you can get guitar strings in these gauges:
F#1: .094"w, 24.8 N, 14% G1
E1: .105"w, 24.6 N, 22% G1

if not, bass strings will make a duller tone, but have very similar spec's:
F#1: .095"B, 25.6 N, 14% G1
E1: .105"B, 24.6 N, 22% G1

EDIT:
If you can live with less tension on the low E, you can use the same string as you would for F#, and it will sound clearer:
E1: .094"w, 19.7 N, 18% G1


----------



## Blackheim

I am sorry if I was not clear enough... I want to know, if 12 gauge strings are good for D Standard on a LTD M100 guitar.... Also, in the Schecter, which I have it in Standard, a set of 9 to 42 with a 56 on the 7th and a 68 in the 8th...

I want to know, if the 12s are a good choice for D standard, and which gauge is recommendable for the Hellraiser....

I think that the first six strings are doing jjust fine (9-42) the 7th string is good as well, HOWEVER, I want to tune the 8th string in F#, and sometimes in E...

I hope I was clear enough this time!! Thank you Bostjan!!


----------



## bostjan

Blackheim said:


> I am sorry if I was not clear enough... I want to know, if 12 gauge strings are good for D Standard on a LTD M100 guitar.... Also, in the Schecter, which I have it in Standard, a set of 9 to 42 with a 56 on the 7th and a 68 in the 8th...
> 
> I want to know, if the 12s are a good choice for D standard, and which gauge is recommendable for the Hellraiser....
> 
> I think that the first six strings are doing jjust fine (9-42) the 7th string is good as well, HOWEVER, I want to tune the 8th string in F#, and sometimes in E...
> 
> I hope I was clear enough this time!! Thank you Bostjan!!



Well, foremost, if the strings _feel_ right, then they are right. Next, if they _sound_ right, they are still right.

Many players prefer to get a specific sound and a specific feel. There are no wrong choices, unless the strings break, but unless you are tuning a plain string up to high G#4, or a wound string to A3 or something, you should be fine.

I can, however, analyze the strings you mentioned.

A 25.5" guitar in D-standard with 12's:
D4: .012"p, 18.5 N, 0% G1
A3: .016"p, 18.5 N, 0% G1
F3: .024"p, 26.2 N, 0% G1
(an individual .020"p would be more consistent, at 18.2 N)
C3: .032"w, 21.9 N, 0% G1
G2: .044"w, 23.0 N, 1% G1
(again, a .042"w would be more consistent at 21.0 N and still 1%)
D2: .056"w, 20.8 N, 2% G1

Sounds like a good set with about 18-19 N on the plains and ~21 N on the wounds. Personally, I think the wounds feel better with a little more tension than what I like on plains.

The Schecter:

E4: .009"p, 14.2 N, 0% G1
B3: .011"p, 11.9 N, 0% G1
(a .012" is more consistent at 14.1 N)
G3: .016"p, 15.8 N, 0% G1
(a .015" is more consistent at 14.0 N)
D3: .024"w, 16.9 N, 0% G1
A2: .032"w, 16.7 N, 0% G1
E2: .042"w, 16.0 N, 1% G1
B1: .056"w, 15.9 N, 3% G1
F#1: .068"w, 13.1 N, 7% G1
(a .076"w gets more consistent tension at 16.3 N, but sounds gongier at 9% G1)
E1: .068"w, 10.4 N, 9% G1
This, IMO, is too floppy compared to other strings. The .076"w above has 12.9 N of tension in this tuning with an inharmonicity of 11% on the first order. A .086" brings the tension up to 16.5 N, at the cost of dealing with 15% G1. 
A .085" Bass string yields about 16.5 N at 14% G1.

If I had to make a recommendation, I would say go with the .076" guitar string if you can find one. It'll give you less tension than the other strings, but it's just something to deal with to avoid that "clunky" high-G1 sound.

Also, are you aware of the difference in tension between these two guitars? It seems like you are stringing your six up with a notable increase in tension over your eight.


----------



## Blackheim

Okay the exact gauges for the LTD are: 

D' Addario XL Heavy Gauge

D: .012
A: .016
F: .020
C: .032
G: .042
D. .054

For the Hellraiser I am using: Ernie Ball Custom Gauge

E: .009 ok
B: .011 ok
G: .016 ok
D: .024 ok
A: .032 ok
E: .042 ok
B: .056 Almost there...
F#: .068 Too loose.... I will go for a .076 or 0.74... They are pretty easy to find at musiciansfriend....

That is what I´m using right now on my babies...
Thanks for your help dude, every time the ladies need a new set o0f strings, I take them to the techie shop.... They always set them well, however, I want to do it by myself...
And sorry for my english, it is a little bit rusty...


----------



## Blackheim

bostjan said:


> Also, are you aware of the difference in tension between these two guitars? It seems like you are stringing your six up with a notable increase in tension over your eight.



Yes, my Schecter is so smooth and lovely, but my LTD seems to be pretty tight in comparison to my C8... So would be a .011 more appropriate for D standard??

Thanks for your patience


----------



## Masc0t

Okay so I've been confusing myself on this all day so I supposed its time for some help. I posted previously in here about having a Agile 27" scale guitar. I want to set it up for drop b but to also be used at drop c at times. I've been messing with the string calculator all day and I'm just at the point of confusion now.

If it helps, I have a Jackson Dinky DKMG (floyd) 25.5" in drop c with the Not Even Slinky Ernie Ball strings (12-16-24-32-44-56) and am liking the tension.

So, what would be a good set of gauges for 27" scale for drop b and drop c. And, if this helps any, the tension on drop b takes priority over drop c.

Thanks


----------



## ArkaneDemon

I've never been able to get this string tension calculator thing down right so I need a hand. So I have my seven string xiphos (25.5"), which I bought used and haven't bothered to change the strings yet. I'm looking to tune to A# standard (A# D# G# C# F [note, not F#, I want this to be drop A# on the bottom six strings to imitate a six string guitar, with an added high string] A# D#), and occasionally tune the A# to G# for drop tunings.

I want tight strings on the low end to sustain the low tuning (and I love the feel), while having the feel of skinnies on the top for bends and such. I have no store in my town that sells 7 string packs, so I can't experiment, and that's why I'm here. I'm looking for suggestions because I have to order strings online most likely.


----------



## afireinside3241

I just purchased my first seven string and have no clue where to start with string gauges. It's a viper-417 and the scale is 25.5". I'd be tuning it to drop A.


----------



## Bobo

I've recently tuned a 25.5 6'er to G# standard. Did so with 68, 52, 38, etc Elixers. Tension was fine, tone was not for me. Bar chords on the two low strings sounded shitty no matter how much I tweaked. 

Maybe inharmonicity was the culprit? Now I've read a bit about that, but just a bit. I thought it was said (maybe by Bostjan?) that drop tunings can have less inharmonicity problems? 

Anyway, I'd like to try drop G# and probably with smaller gauges. Maybe 60, 42, etc. Not sure if I'll go Elixers again (if anyone thinks that plays a part in this), may try Daddarios. I'm afraid the 60 will be a bit too flimsy, but otoh, I want low bar chords that sound clear...with my lovable 25.5" Ibby


----------



## ALAN_C

i have a question .. i'm using musicman BFR JP7
my tuning is ADGCFAD . the strings is using 11-52+64
but the problem is the 7 strings always can not tune the right intonation,it's always sharp .
should i use the 7 strings to 62 or use more heavy ?


----------



## Cistern of Blood

This is my first post 

So I've had my seven string for about 8 months now and I've been trying out different string set combinations... As of right now none of the 4 local music stores carry anything heavier than .060. This has led me to come up with my own set of strings, using the string tension guide on the daddario website. The guide is based on 25.5'' scale guitars. I tried to match the string tensions closely as possible;


Tuning-----Tension-----Diameter 
E----------17.9---------.0105 (10 1/2) 
B----------17.8---------.014 
G----------18.6---------.018
D----------18.4---------.026
A----------17.6---------.034
E----------17.5---------.046
A----------17.2---------.068 


I was wondering if anyone else on the forums has made their own string sets. What sizes do you prefer? Any string manufacturer recommendations? What do you think of the diameters I've chosen? Thanks for your time!


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I have my Ibanez RG7321FM which is a 25.5" scale strung up with D'addario baritone light gauge pack (13-62) with a 10 for the high E string.


----------



## Cistern of Blood

I feel like the daddario baritone medium would suit me better than the lights, but both sets seem to have pretty substantial inconsistencies in string tension.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

You might want to take not that a 68 is a rather beefy string and that it may not fit into the tuning post without some modification, you will also more than likely have to file out a groove in your nut to make it fit. You can do this by taking the string and rubbing it back and forth in the slot on the nut until it fits and then take a pencil and color in the slot as the graphite will act as a lubricant and help to prevent tuning problems.


----------



## potatohead

Man that's a lot of tension on the high strings, not much into bends I guess? 

FWIW, you usually want the tension to rise as you go from high to low strings, not necessarily all be the same.


----------



## Cistern of Blood

> You might want to take not that a 68 is a rather beefy string and that it may not fit into the tuning post without some modification, you will also more than likely have to file out a groove in your nut to make it fit.



I have a .070 on there now (had to bore the tuning post) and yes its a little too beefy but 60 or 62 is too loose when tuned to A. imo



> Man that's a lot of tension on the high strings, not much into bends I guess?
> 
> FWIW, you usually want the tension to rise as you go from high to low strings, not necessarily all be the same.



You guessed it about the bends  I overuse my floyd I suppose but I do most bends and vibratos with it. I've theorized that matching the string tensions closely as possible will make artificial harmonics, tremolo picking, and sweeps easier. Especially the sweeps and fast tremolo picking.


----------



## potatohead

If it works for you, that's all that matters

I don't have a seven currently, but I use "custom" setups for pretty much any tuning I need. They're usually a certain pack with one or two strings switched out.


----------



## Cistern of Blood

Thanks for all the help! I think I've stumbled across something better and it more fits your guys advice:

Light Set 
Tune Tension Diameter 
E 13.1 9 
B 13.1 12 
G 14.7 16
D 15.8 24
A 15.8 32
E 16.1 44
A  16.3 66

Not so heavy A string and gradually increasing tension from high E to low A.


----------



## rob_707

It all depends what your looking for, im a bass player as well as a seven string player, so i look for bigger strings. but it does all depend on the scale of the guitar, the longer the scale the thinker stings you should have, the reason for this, is if the strings are to thin i find they flop around and have a slower respons time when you pick. thicker is faster.
i use on my 25.5 scale as follows
low A .64
e .52
a .42
d .30
g .17
b .13
e .10
but the longer scale like my schecter is 26.5 i think?(i do use a differnt tuneing)
low G .74
D .56
G .44
C .36
F .26
A .17
D .13


----------



## Cistern of Blood

delete


----------



## Lukas

Question! At the moment I'm using 10's on my 7-string in Standard which I got about a month ago. All my compositions were previously on 6-strings (using 11's) in C# Standard and Drop B. I'd like to continue using those tunings with my 7 but with the 7th string tuned accordingly:

C# Standard - C#5, G#4, E4, B3, F#3, C#3, G#2 
Drop B with 7th dropped too - C#5, G#4, E4, B3, F#3, B2, F#2

My concern is that the bottom two strings would be too floppy when dropping them back and forth (I like a tight sound). So would I need a custom set to accommodate the bottoms? I'm unsure as to which gauges. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## mattofvengeance

So for some reason the tension calculator isn't working on my computer, so I'll ask you dudes. I'm thinking 8 string, 27" scale tuned to GCGCFADG. Halp!


----------



## Destroyedbeauty

Hey. I'm currently using my six string bass in both F# and E Standard tuning (regular basstuning - no downtuning!). And I'm going to try out those tunings on my cheap 25,5" scale LTD guitar just for the fun of it and to play unison riffs and lines together with the bass. I don't really care about the best intonation and set-up - the only problem I got is what string gauges I should use on the guitar so can anybody help me with that?


----------



## ralphy1976

well, ESP has got a FM408 on a 25.5" scale machine so you can check their string thickness there.

looking at Rondo Music Home Page 

this one is a 25.5"

Agile Interceptor 825 EB DOT Tribal Red at RondoMusic.com

Agile Interceptor Pro 825 EB Black Flame at RondoMusic.com

and their string set is : 

.009, .012, .015, .022, .030, .040, .054, .072

where to get one is your next question : 

octave4plus.com or labella strings


----------



## bostjan

Destroyedbeauty said:


> Hey. I'm currently using my six string bass in both F# and E Standard tuning (regular basstuning - no downtuning!). And I'm going to try out those tunings on my cheap 25,5" scale LTD guitar just for the fun of it and to play unison riffs and lines together with the bass. I don't really care about the best intonation and set-up - the only problem I got is what string gauges I should use on the guitar so can anybody help me with that?



String tension question thread.

It depends on what kind of tension you like. A starting place would be to use the lowest 4 strings of a regular set of guitar strings ( .016", .026", .036", .046" )and add a .059" and .076"


----------



## Destroyedbeauty

Well, I'm using those strings on my Drop A tuned Jackson:

14 p
19 p
32 w
46 w
59 w
74 w

So I'm after something similar tension wise but in low F# and E Octave down on my LTD.


----------



## bostjan

Destroyedbeauty said:


> Well, I'm using those strings on my Drop A tuned Jackson:
> 
> 14 p
> 19 p
> 32 w
> 46 w
> 59 w
> 74 w
> 
> So I'm after something similar tension wise but in low F# and E Octave down on my LTD.



Well, those tensions are all over the place, from 17.8 N to 31.6 N, so I really can't make a clear recommendation. If we go with ~25 N:
All wound strings:
.024" F#3 24.9N 0%
.032" C#3 24.6N 0%
.040" A2 24.0N 1%
.054" E2 24.4N 2%
.072" B1 24.2N 5%
.098" F#1 25.0N 18%

Or for low E
.110" Bass E1 24.8N 28%


----------



## Coalesce42

So after having the Schecter Damien 8 for about a month I finally got it set up just how I want it. For the lowest string I am actually using an 80 gage bass string because thats what I could get at the moment. However it works perfect for my tuning with is EADadgbe. The 80 is perfect for the low E and its not really that muddy. Also the progressions on this tuning are a lot of fun to play with. I have dropped it to DADadgbe without any problems and again it sounds great.


----------



## Destroyedbeauty

I'm going to try tuning my 25,5" scale sixstring guitar, an LTD with hardtail bridge, down to both low F# Standard and E (octave lower). Any suggestions on optimal string gauge that gives me a tight feel for rhythm and high tension?


----------



## Destroyedbeauty

Strange, the strings on my Jackson works for me and doesn't feel unbalanced.

Can you calculate the strings on my Jackson that I am using and then write down the tension for each string here? Because I don't understand anything of the string tension calculators.
;$


----------



## Coalesce42

Destroyedbeauty said:


> I'm going to try tuning my 25,5" scale sixstring guitar, an LTD with hardtail bridge, down to both low F# Standard and E (octave lower). Any suggestions on optimal string gauge that gives me a tight feel for rhythm and high tension?



As I posted above I use an 80 for the low E and then a standard 7 string set so it seems like that should work just fine on a 6 string minus the two high strings. My Schecter scale is 26.5.


----------



## anne

I use Ernie Ball .074s on all my F#s 25.5s and they work quite comfortably!


----------



## Destroyedbeauty

Haha.. I'm using a 74 string in Drop A tuning, together with the following strings;

14p - B
19p - F#
32w - D
46w - A
59w - E
74w - A

So a 74 as the thickest in low F# will feel like spaghetti. Yeah, I love a lot of tension, that's why I am using muthafucken cable wires in Drop A Tuning. 
But can someone here help me with the calculating of my 14-74 custom set strings? Those string guide programs makes me confused..


----------



## potatohead

Destroyedbeauty said:


> Haha.. I'm using a 74 string in Drop A tuning, together with the following strings;
> 
> 14p - B
> 19p - F#
> 32w - D
> 46w - A
> 59w - E
> 74w - A
> 
> So a 74 as the thickest in low F# will feel like spaghetti. Yeah, I love a lot of tension, that's why I am using muthafucken cable wires in Drop A Tuning.
> But can someone here help me with the calculating of my 14-74 custom set strings? Those string guide programs makes me confused..


 
Assuming 25.5" scale...

len 25.5"
B, .014" PL == 17.84#
F, .019" PL == 16.43#
D, .032" NW == 28.1#
A,, .046" NW == 31.15#
E,, .059" NW == 29.37#
A,,, .074" NW == 20.15#
total == 143.04#

That's a lot


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Hunting to find a better set then my EXL's. Anyone know what Loomis uses? I may try elixer for my electric. Scale length is 25.5 and tuned drop C, and hoping to get something a bit looser to the touch on the low end. using something-52.


----------



## potatohead

You're using 10 - 52's? Couldn't hurt to try the Ernie Ball ST/HB, or DR maybe. 

Short of that, you'd be custom gauges. I personally hate using drop tuning with standard packs because the lowest string is loose as hell compared to the fifth and fourth which are tight. In drop C I use:

D .0105" PL == 14.19#
A, .014" PL == 14.16#
F, .018" PL == 14.74#
C, .028" NW == 16.91#
G,, .038" NW == 17.13#
C,, .056" NW == 16.6#
total == 93.73#

For comparison, 10 - 52 is 

D .010" PL == 12.87#
A, .013" PL == 12.21#
F, .017" PL == 13.15#
C, .030" NW == 19.87#
G,, .042" NW == 20.89#
C,, .052" NW == 13.87#
total == 92.85#

Edit: I guess you could be using 11 - 52 as D'Addario makes that too...

D .011" PL == 15.57#
A, .014" PL == 14.16#
F, .018" PL == 14.74#
C, .030" NW == 19.87#
G,, .042" NW == 20.89#
C,, .052" NW == 13.87#
total == 99.1#


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

potatohead said:


> You're using 10 - 52's? Couldn't hurt to try the Ernie Ball ST/HB, or DR maybe.
> 
> Short of that, you'd be custom gauges. I personally hate using drop tuning with standard packs because the lowest string is loose as hell compared to the fifth and fourth which are tight. In drop C I use:
> 
> D .0105" PL == 14.19#
> A, .014" PL == 14.16#
> F, .018" PL == 14.74#
> C, .028" NW == 16.91#
> G,, .038" NW == 17.13#
> C,, .056" NW == 16.6#
> total == 93.73#
> 
> For comparison, 10 - 52 is
> 
> D .010" PL == 12.87#
> A, .013" PL == 12.21#
> F, .017" PL == 13.15#
> C, .030" NW == 19.87#
> G,, .042" NW == 20.89#
> C,, .052" NW == 13.87#
> total == 92.85#


You can make custom sets?
If I had to make a custom set I'd want 10-13-17-28-38-49.


----------



## potatohead

GuitaristOfHell said:


> You can make custom sets?
> If I had to make a custom set I'd want 10-13-17-28-38-49.


 
Buy singles. It's a bit more money, but worth it IMO. Juststrings.com is easy to buy all singles. Actually, I also think either DR or Dunlop makes a 10 - 50 set.... Let me do some digging.

yep, DR does http://www.drstrings.com/catalog/tite-fit 

Dunlop makes 10 - 48, but they are the Heavy Cores which I have tried, and don't like personally. The regular Dunlops are really good though. http://accessories.musiciansfriend....Core-Electric-Guitar-Strings-Heavy?sku=712930

If you use these in Drop tuning though the low E is really floppy. You can always buy a pack and then just swap the one string.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

potatohead said:


> Buy singles. It's a bit more money, but worth it IMO. Juststrings.com is easy to buy all singles. Actually, I also think either DR or Dunlop makes a 10 - 50 set.... Let me do some digging.


Thanks man +1 to you.


----------



## potatohead

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Thanks man +1 to you.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

is there anything maybe a bit brighter on the high stings then EXL's?


----------



## JunkMan13013

Can someone help me?

Im currently using a Epiphone Les Paul Classic 7,
I tune to Drop F#
The standard strings i got on it were ok (i think they were 10's with a 56)
My normal strings for 6 string are ernie ball not even slinky

I want to use a ernie ball not even slinky set, but a thicker 7th string, what gauge would be sutuble for F# at 24.75" scale?

Thanks


----------



## Winspear

JunkMan13013 said:


> Can someone help me?
> 
> Im currently using a Epiphone Les Paul Classic 7,
> I tune to Drop F#
> The standard strings i got on it were ok (i think they were 10's with a 56)
> My normal strings for 6 string are ernie ball not even slinky
> 
> I want to use a ernie ball not even slinky set, but a thicker 7th string, what gauge would be sutuble for F# at 24.75" scale?
> 
> Thanks



I'd try a 74 or 80.


----------



## Winspear

For anyone wishing to tune their guitars up, with thin strings, I have a post in my signature which may be of interest.

I also have a question. Last night I was wondering about the tension of low strings, scale lengths and gauges needed etc. I realised I could see how an 80 gauge feels at different tensions because my bass has one, so I tuned the bass down and played with various tensions (30" F#, E, etc.).
It felt absolutely floppy. I tuned the 65 down too, to match the tension of a low A on 25.5" (which I know I like). It also felt awful. 
I know basses want more tension to be like a bass, but surely the string should still feel the same to my picking and fretting hand? If I was blindfolded and didn't know it was a bass..would it have felt ok? Really confused.


----------



## oldhairyone

Hi there.

I was just wondering: what strings do you seven-string guys use?

I'd like to drop my guitar down a step too, so suggestions for strings which'll handle that well would be nice.

And finally, where do you guys get your strings from? I live in the UK and all the shops near me don't stock 7 string sets. I know I could just ask for one heavier string and a six-pack, but I'd like to ind 7-string sets.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ralphy1976

Thomann Cyberstore is your friend in europe....


----------



## Winspear

I highly recommend Strings Direct. I am in the U.k too.
They have deals like triple packs etc. for great prices, and sell single strings of all gauges. Very prompt delivery, free on orders over £10.
I bought 3 D'addario 6 string sets, 3 single .070 gauges, a .007, 2x .008 and a .0085 for around £16 the other day and it was delivered in 24 hours 

I would suggest a 62/64 for your low A and a 50/42-11/12 6 string set.


----------



## morbider

EtherealEntity said:


> I highly recommend Strings Direct. I am in the U.k too.
> They have deals like triple packs etc. for great prices, and sell single strings of all gauges. Very prompt delivery, free on orders over £10.
> I bought 3 D'addario 6 string sets, 3 single .070 gauges, a .007, 2x .008 and a .0085 for around £16 the other day and it was delivered in 24 hours
> 
> I would suggest a 62/64 for your low A and a 50/42-11/12 6 string set.



+1

I buy my strings, picks and general accessories from stringsdirect and they are great, good prices and fast delivery. 

As for the strings I use daddario 10-59 for standard 7 tuning, and I would definately suggest you go with a higher string gauge especially for the low A.


----------



## Gila_Crisis

Newtone E7-M

Welcome to Newtone Strings


----------



## gulli05

Since I've found that LTD MH-417 is not available as lefty and I'm now looking at the 7-string versions of ESP Horizon. I've not decided which I'm going to go for but I'm not very good with this string gauge thing.

On the ESP Website it states 7-Strings are 56/46/36/26W/17/13/10.
Does that also apply to the Horizon FR-7 (Floyd Rose) or is he setup differently due to the floyd rose like the 6-strings of ESP?

I'm used to Floyd Rose so I'm wondering if I would like to use 9 gauge string set instead of a 10 gauge a NT-7 version would it be problematic or challenging to change to that sort of string gauge and what would I put in as the 7th string in terms of gauge with a 9 string gauge?

As I mentioned I'm not very experianced with these gauge things so bear with me please.


----------



## aleXander

Well do you like high tensions or would you rather the strings give a lil?
And what tunings are you going to be playing in, and what is the scale on the guitar?
I assume its going to be 25.5''


----------



## Cistern of Blood

Here is my string tension calculator
Tension Master 1.0.exe

You can enter your tuning and string choices and it will let you know the tension of each string. I recommend making your own set of strings, but as general opinion has it, 9's are for 25.5 scale guitars and 10's are for 24.75 scale guitars. It is completely up to what you like though. Some people like to match the tension of each string, some prefer less tension as the strings get smaller. I recommend .060 for a low B and a .066 - .068 for a low A on a 25.5'' scale.


----------



## gulli05

I'll be using the 7-string in B Standard (The Usual tuning of 7-strings). These guitars are 25'5 I forgot to mention that.


----------



## aleXander

I use .10 gauge strings tuned a half step down and in standard b
I like the tension on that set up.


----------



## gulli05

aleXander said:


> I use .10 gauge strings tuned a half step down and in standard b
> I like the tension on that set up.


 
Would that result in higher tension than .9? I'm quite fond of the tension I have in my ESP Horizon FR-II Six-string which is .9.


----------



## aleXander

gulli05 said:


> Would that result in higher tension than .9? I'm quite fond of the tension I have in my ESP Horizon FR-II Six-string which is .9.



You'd want to use .9s then.


----------



## gulli05

Thanks. Which would cause it to be higher tension though? I'm just trying to get familiar with this stuff.

But yeah, if anyone knows the string gauge the factory setup of ESP Horizon FR7 is, is it .9 or .10 and what is the 7th string gauge, please let me know. I'm just wondering if there is any difference because it has a Floyd Rose.
I'm guessing it has a .10 though. I just want to be sure.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

I use 10-46 and 60 from my seven, tuned to AEADGBE. I used to 10 - 52 and a 60.
And im going to be tuning down a half step from where i am now soon, so i too will have to change gauges. Just try different string sets and choose what feels best. i personally hate 9's. Have you tried playing with different string gauges?


----------



## aleXander

Factory set up is usually .9s I believe. 
And the higher the number the thicker the string, so yes it'll cause it to have a higher string tension


----------



## Metal_Maniac

gulli05 said:


> Thanks. Which would cause it to be higher tension though? I'm just trying to get familiar with this stuff.
> 
> But yeah, if anyone knows the string gauge the factory setup of ESP Horizon FR7 is, is it .9 or .10 and what is the 7th string gauge, please let me know. I'm just wondering if there is any difference because it has a Floyd Rose.
> I'm guessing it has a .10 though. I just want to be sure.



I know Ibanez use 9's on factory setup, i think ESP use 10's. Not sure though. Best bet is to head over to the Bmusic ESP Forum and ask the dudes over there


----------



## potatohead

.


----------



## aleXander

potatohead said:


> .



Well said.


----------



## potatohead

aleXander said:


> Well said.


 
Yeah, I posted a big long response and then realized I didn't really answer his question  . 

If it's a Floyd guitar though I'd be surprised if it didn't have 9s on it. Take the low B with you to the music store and see if they can measure it.


----------



## gulli05

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Lukas

Lukas said:


> Question! At the moment I'm using 10's on my 7-string in Standard which I got about a month ago. All my compositions were previously on 6-strings (using 11's) in C# Standard and Drop B. I'd like to continue using those tunings with my 7 but with the 7th string tuned accordingly:
> 
> C# Standard - C#5, G#4, E4, B3, F#3, C#3, G#2
> Drop B with 7th dropped too - C#5, G#4, E4, B3, F#3, B2, F#2
> 
> My concern is that the bottom two strings would be too floppy when dropping them back and forth (I like a tight sound). So would I need a custom set to accommodate the bottoms? I'm unsure as to which gauges. Any help would be appreciated!



Still curious if anyone had any insight into my situation? Cheers guys!


----------



## Kamikaze7

Coming from an avid ESP owner and lover, I can answer your questions the best for you...

Pertaining to the string gauges that come factory on *ALL* ESP 7-strings, it's a 10 - 56 in standard E - E w/ low B - even on Floyd Rose equipped models. I am pretty sure they have used this string gauge on all the older 7's as well from '99 & '00. If you were to use a set of 9's for it, you'd wanna use a 9-42 set with a 54 for your low B. Switching to 10's from 9's will be a difference in tension I'm sure, but IMHO the 9's even at a standard tuning feel way too loose while the 10's seem to take up more of that loose feeling and solidify things all around.

Just to give you an example of how I do it with my 5 guitars:
E-E w/ low B: 10, 13, 17, 26W, 36, 46, 56
Eb-Eb w/ low Bb: same as above
D-D w/ low A: 11, 14, 18, 28, 38, 48, 58
C#-C# w/ low G#: 11, 15, 22P, 30, 42, 54, 62
8-string w/ low F#: same as std. E tuning but with a 70

Depending on what type of guitar your doing this on, you'll probably need to do a neck adjustment at least. On a guitar lie the Horizon NT-7, your intonation should be good still, and at most you'll need is a neck adjustment. On the H-1007FR, you'll need to re-adjust the springs in the back so that your tremolo sits flat and correctly with the 9's, and may require the intonation re-done as well as the neck adjustment. 

If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me and I'll help you best I can. Hope this helps, and good luck choosing your next weapon!!!


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Hey all I was wondering what string gauges are suitable for tuning to G or G# without any flub it's a Schecter Omen 7 atm so the scale is a 26.5" as you will all probably know.

Any Tips Welcome

Thanks


----------



## Winspear

rythmic_pulses said:


> Hey all I was wondering what string gauges are suitable for tuning to G or G# without any flub it's a Schecter Omen 7 atm so the scale is a 26.5" as you will all probably know.
> 
> Any Tips Welcome
> 
> Thanks



I use a .070 in G# and it feels great next to my 6th string .049. Just so you know what kind of tension I like, I use .062 in B standard. 
I would suggest a .070 for you if you are going to go to G, .068 for G#.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

EtherealEntity said:


> I use a .070 in G# and it feels great next to my 6th string .049. Just so you know what kind of tension I like, I use .062 in B standard.
> I would suggest a .070 for you if you are going to go to G, .068 for G#.


 
Thanks For the Advice man much appreciated


----------



## Wierdoom

rythmic_pulses said:


> Hey all I was wondering what string gauges are suitable for tuning to G or G# without any flub it's a Schecter Omen 7 atm so the scale is a 26.5" as you will all probably know.
> 
> Any Tips Welcome
> 
> Thanks



Personally, I would use something like this:

D .012
A .016
F .020
C .032
G .042
D .054
G .080

I use a .072 in A, but I like having higher tension.


----------



## Lethe

Don't be afraid to try drastic spreads. I like really tight strings on the bass side and soft strings on the treble side. I play in Drop-A, and at the moment, I use a .080 for the low A and a .009 - .052 set for the rest, even on my 27"-25" fanned fret guitar. 

Even for people who are not used to this, it can be very comfortable. I don't see myself going for less spread anymore. As long as the difference in tension grows linearly from one string to the next, your hand will be right at home.


----------



## gulli05

Kamikaze7 said:


> Coming from an avid ESP owner and lover, I can answer your questions the best for you...
> 
> Pertaining to the string gauges that come factory on *ALL* ESP 7-strings, it's a 10 - 56 in standard E - E w/ low B - even on Floyd Rose equipped models. I am pretty sure they have used this string gauge on all the older 7's as well from '99 & '00. If you were to use a set of 9's for it, you'd wanna use a 9-42 set with a 54 for your low B. Switching to 10's from 9's will be a difference in tension I'm sure, but IMHO the 9's even at a standard tuning feel way too loose while the 10's seem to take up more of that loose feeling and solidify things all around.
> 
> Just to give you an example of how I do it with my 5 guitars:
> E-E w/ low B: 10, 13, 17, 26W, 36, 46, 56
> Eb-Eb w/ low Bb: same as above
> D-D w/ low A: 11, 14, 18, 28, 38, 48, 58
> C#-C# w/ low G#: 11, 15, 22P, 30, 42, 54, 62
> 8-string w/ low F#: same as std. E tuning but with a 70
> 
> Depending on what type of guitar your doing this on, you'll probably need to do a neck adjustment at least. On a guitar lie the Horizon NT-7, your intonation should be good still, and at most you'll need is a neck adjustment. On the H-1007FR, you'll need to re-adjust the springs in the back so that your tremolo sits flat and correctly with the 9's, and may require the intonation re-done as well as the neck adjustment.
> 
> If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me and I'll help you best I can. Hope this helps, and good luck choosing your next weapon!!!


 
Thanks man. I really appriciate the help! After a long wait I'll finally have a 7-string. haha!  (Although I still gotta wait for the lefty-processing-time, because it takes extra time to build the lefties.) But soon a Happy New Guitar will be here . . . in 3-4 months!! xD


----------



## theguitarfreak

Hi, this is my first post in SS. I have been an avid reader of this wonderful forum for a long time. I have just ordered my first 7 string, an Ibanez RG1527z. I wanted to get the RGD2127z but that would take almost two months to arrive.

So now my question is, would the 25.5" scale neck of the 1527 be able to hold drop G# or G for that matter? What string gauge would do well for the 7th string? I used 54s for my 6 string which i tuned to drop C and the tension was perfect for me. Dont know about 7s.


----------



## Isan

68 is what i use for G# on my 27in i think 72 would be perfect for 25.5


----------



## Explorer

If you liked the tension of your .054 at C2 (15.5 lbs. of tension), then for G1 you'll be happy with the tension of either .072 (15.2 lbs.) or .074 (15.975 lbs., or just a touch under 16 lbs.).

Good luck!


----------



## Demeyes

I once tuned a 24.75 guitar to F. I used a .80 string but it was a bit big, for you I'd recommend something around a .70. You should know that a string that thick probably won't fit cleanly through the tuner, you'll either have to widen the hole in the tuner or unwind the outer winding of the string.


----------



## Guitarman700

I have a .72 on my Washburn tuned to drop F#, String tension is nice and tight. Something around that gauge should work well.


----------



## StupidDav

I drop to G# on my 7620, using a .54 Dunlop Heavy Core  Plenty of tension for me, but then it might be totally different for you


----------



## Metal_Maniac

High tension strings would be a good choice! I tune my seven to Ab and im using a high tension 60 but im going to change for a slightly thicker 65 or 70


----------



## sandwichamwin

I have mine in open G atm and use a 75 for the low G. Pretty well hits the spot as far as tension goes. I had to make the hole in the machine head a little bigger though


----------



## Doppler

Hi!

I own a LTD SC 607B 27" . I tune it this way : ABGDAEA. I use elixir strings 0.12, 0.16, 0.22, 0.38, 0.48, 0.52, 0.68. is this the best choice for that tunning? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## myampslouder

Try 9-42 with a 58 low b. I just started running those on my s7420 and it feels perfect. The 58 balances really well with the 9's


----------



## DropTheSun

I used 0.70 for the Low E string, but changed it to 0.74. The 0.70 was good, but 0.74 feels little better IMO.

Edit:
Ou yeah, i use Drop G# tuning.


----------



## Andromalia

Depends on taste, 10-56 is fine for some people, me included. I'm for now using Not Even sets but will likely switch back to Elixir when I'm done with the 10 packs I bought.
Note I use 52's for Eb on a 24.75 neck so it really depends on personal taste.


----------



## heilarkyguitar

the rose makes it harder to put thicker gauge strings on i use 11-48 on my 6 thats tuned aeadgb no e ha , anyway it works for me some would want more tension. i wouldnt go w/ less tension .


----------



## Kamikaze7

Andromalia said:


> Depends on taste, 10-56 is fine for some people, me included. I'm for now using Not Even sets but will likely switch back to Elixir when I'm done with the 10 packs I bought.
> Note I use 52's for Eb on a 24.75 neck so it really depends on personal taste.



Yes, while the fact that your playing those guages on a 24 3/4" scale is also a major factor to consider also. And yes, personal taste IS the big thing when it comes to gauges and tensions.



heilarkyguitar said:


> the rose makes it harder to put thicker gauge strings on i use 11-48 on my 6 thats tuned aeadgb no e ha , anyway it works for me some would want more tension. i wouldnt go w/ less tension .



I'm surprised that your using that gauge and your not getting your low A to flop... I found that anything less than a 58 for that low A has way too much flop to it. But again, personal taste is everything. If it works for you, I don't and am not knockin' it.


----------



## Kamikaze7

Wierdoom said:


> Personally, I would use something like this:
> 
> D .012
> A .016
> F .020
> C .032
> G .042
> D .054
> G .080
> 
> I use a .072 in A, but I like having higher tension.



I agree with this, but I would use a 66 for the low G... I'm using a 70 for the F# on my 8 and find the tension/feel to be perfect, so something like a 66 I would find suitable. Again, all personal taste...


----------



## welsh_7stinger

i tune a 25.5" to drop G# nd i use a 68 on it and it feels brill in my opinion. so id say either 68 or a 70 would do the job fine. iits intoneted brill not a fret out of tune.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I tune open Cmaj (GCGCGCE) on my 2027x, with a 0.68 for the G and that sounds fine. A little rattley, but thats because the setup needs tweaking.


----------



## rob_707

hey i use a 7 string ibanez RG 7321 its 25.5 my tuneing is GDGCFAD and i use a 74 for the low g and its perfict! the last six are the earniball no even slinky its 56-13 i belive.


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6

Hey guys, I have a new 7 on its way and I want to figure out which strings will benefit me the most. The scale length is 25-27 and it is going to be tuned to GDGCFAD, so drop G. 

From experience, my ideal tension is about 18 pounds per string. I have been messing around with a tension calculator and to achieve this tension I would need to use a 12 for the high D and 74 for the low G... now I am pretty picky about strings and I like them to be balanced tension all the way through, I am not to sure how to figure out the scale length for each of the strings in between. I know I could measure each individual string but I cant obviously until I actually receive it. Id like to get some strings before it arrives so when it does i cant take it right to the shop and have it set up to my liking.

One concern I have is that a 74 seems like it would be a bit to dark sounding to my tastes, especially since the guitar is one piece mahogany.

Do you think I should try to get a stainless steel 74 to brighten it up a bit? I could always contact Gary Goodman from octave4plus and maybe make a set that complys with my tension but with reasonable gauges so it wont be mud.

How can I figure out the other scale lengths of the string in between?

I appreciate any help

Thanks


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

While on my search for a low F I found that 85 makes a great G.

You could obviously use anything in the 65+ area depending on your preferences for feel, tone and playing style.

On my RG7321 I have a 70 tune to B that I dropped to G and G# just to see how it would do. I found that G# was fine, just a bit on the loose side (I like my low strings really tight), the 70 in G wasn't usable for me, but I'm heavy handed in both picking and fretting.

I've *tried* using lighter strings, and even if I'm gentle with my picking (which feels unnatural) I'll bend the notes out of tune just from fretting alone.


----------



## clopstyle

I tune to drop G# and use Ernie Ball Super Slinky's on my Apex 2 and RG7621


----------



## atticmike

Hey folks,

What are your recommendations for a EB Tuning in terms of string gauge. I've been using the heavy bottom ones from ernie ball and felt like as if the whole-fret-sweeps got harder to conduct since the transition to the second and third string feels a bit abrupt. 

Why have I recently wrecked my brain and agonized myself on that matter? I will get a JPS Ball Signature six-string. 

Thanks in advance people!


----------



## Andromalia

I'm using 52-10 myself on a 24.75 neck and a TOM bridge, an elixir set. I like the tension although bends and pitch harmonics on the lower strings are made a bit more difficult. On a well setup guitar this has my preference, it enables me to get low action without having issues with strings vibrating too much. (I'm sort of a heavy strummer when chording)


----------



## matisq

I use D'Addario EXL158 Baritone Guitar Light 13-62 strings. I tune my 6 string guitar to drop A and it stays at tune all the time. You can also try D'Addario EXL148 Extra Heavy 12-60 strings. This is set created specially for lower tuning.


----------



## Winspear

I use D'addario 49-11 for Eb, it's perfect.


----------



## failshredder

I personally like using 9s or 10s for Eb. Takes a while to get used to less tension, but fast lead lines and huge bends become much less unpleasant.


----------



## budule

For Eb tuning, I use 9/46 D'Addario strings, and for lower tunings the 9/50 DR strings.

That keeps a soft feel on the higher strings.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Anyone know what strings/ gauge Jeff Loomis uses?


----------



## atticmike

what works best for you especially when it comes to arpeggios, sweep-picking and dream-theater / protest the hero / the human abstract alike fast picking-music? 

Thanks for all your input. Good to see that there is such a diversity in your choice of EB strings. Makes it easier for me to tackle a choice


----------



## potatohead

I make a custom set, 10-13-17-28-38-48

It's basically your hybrid 9-46 set, but bumped up a bit for the one semitone lower. I don't know why the big brands don't make this set, seems like a logical thing. Only DR do (with a 50) and Dunlop Heavy Cores are available as well.


----------



## troyguitar

9-46, I'm not a fan of massive tension.


----------



## Miek

I use 10-50 DRs, since I prefer a ton more tension on my lower strings than my high strings. Poor guitar.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Anyone know what strings/ gauge Jeff Loomis uses?


He was using 52-13 with a 70 for the Bb and had 80 for his Bb on "Enemies."
He recently switched to a 60-10 set because he claims he was getting cramps/pains.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

All_¥our_Bass;2308697 said:


> He was using 52-13 with a 70 for the Bb and had 80 for his Bb on "Enemies."
> He recently switched to a 60-10 set because he claims he was getting cramps/pains.


Thanks! I'm going to try that.


----------



## Explorer

atticmike, it would be easier to give you directions for your destination if I knew your starting point *and* your destination.

In other words, what tension would your normally be using for standard tuning, and at what scale length? Then, what tuning and scale length are you heading towards?

Sorry if it was coded in your posts and I just missed it. Still, I'll appreciate it if you're more explicit, and I'll give a very precise reply in return.

Cheers!


----------



## atticmike

Though it took me quite a while to answer your post, the system seemed to have foiled my plan of concluding it. Guessing it had to do with the relocation of my thread's content... 

Anyways, a rather short attempt on my matter from here on:

I used to be a bluesy inspired player with my Gibson Standard and LPJ. Got to taste blood for the progressive rock genre with the mixing and recording of my best friend's band. 

For the past three years I've endeavored to improve my sweep / arpeggio / legato-skills. Hard work and daily practice has gotten me there quite fast. Now, I feel that there is more potential in my precision if maybe the lower strings weren't so thick compared to the higher ones considering I've used the ernie ball heavy bottom strings. 

Since I'll be playing with an Ernie Ball Music Man JP6, starting the next week, the EB tuning I have used for the past three years has to be set up on Scale Length:25-1/2". 

Hope that'll provide you with the necessary information 

PS: Previous guitar was an esp deluxe blackout loaded bitch.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

MoRioR said:


> I think that it will work perfectly for Drop G#, but in standard B E A D G B E a 10 - 72 set seems too much to me, isn't it? Would a 26,5" scale guitar work with that?



Your going to either have to deal with it, or get something in between, i play in drop A ( well... kinda tuning from bottum to top: A E A D F# B E) and standard gauge is just fine, i and G# isnt but a half step from a so that should be a problem, but if you insist, go with some GHS Electric Boomers 7-string Mediums, Gauges: 10-13-17-26-36-46-60,


----------



## gr8Har V

how can i accomedate scale length into sting guages compared to a 25" scale? On my 25 scale, a 60 is perfect at my low B, so how would a 27 scale change that thickness and tension? 

and are 27's really bad for soloing? i've heard they are, but is it just the bending, or the actual tone also? 

and would G# standard on a 25" scale be too much? i did the math and i would need a 72 guage. would that just get too buzzy and floppy on my short scale, or would it work?


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6

guys got nothing for my post?


----------



## aleXander

I don't necessarily think that a 27'' scale would be bad for soloing... the necks just longer, if you wanna be able to bend a lil better use lighter strings.

I can honestly say all these questions can be answered by searching for your topic with the search function. There are a ton of threads about the Agile guitars here.


----------



## Jzbass25

Just got my 7 plekd with 9-52s for my rg1527 and I was just thinking about making the low B heavier but keeping the rest the same, what do you think I should go for so it wont change my setup too much and so my B is a little less sloppy. I may have to buy some heavier springs though since I know my guitar wont go to 10s since the springs arent strong enough.


----------



## AcousticMinja

I got an Agile Argus 30" baritone guitar.
I'm going to order some custom gauge strings for it...since it is 30" scale..I was wondering what gauges I should get? I prefer medium-medium high tension strings (for example, I like playing E standard on a strat with .009-.042s, or I play in open B on a les paul with .010-.052 set) I'm not a fan of piano wire stuff. I'm not much of a bender, but I do like to be able to bend easily. I enjoy chording however. 
What gauges would I want to get to match this? I'm going to be tuning to Drop A and sometimes B standard. I'd prefer a wound 3rd if I could do that.
Possible gauges are .056, .042, .032, .022w, .014, .011. However I'm not sure that'd work.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dvaienat

AcousticMinja said:


> I got an Agile Argus 30" baritone guitar.
> I'm going to order some custom gauge strings for it...since it is 30" scale..I was wondering what gauges I should get? I prefer medium-medium high tension strings (for example, I like playing E standard on a strat with .009-.042s, or I play in open B on a les paul with .010-.052 set) I'm not a fan of piano wire stuff. I'm not much of a bender, but I do like to be able to bend easily. I enjoy chording however.
> What gauges would I want to get to match this? I'm going to be tuning to Drop A and sometimes B standard. I'd prefer a wound 3rd if I could do that.
> Possible gauges are .056, .042, .032, .022w, .014, .011. However I'm not sure that'd work.
> 
> Thanks guys!


 
For correct intonation (longer scale requires thicker strings) on 30" scale in B/drop A, you'd need a 70 or 74 gauge string. 

I'd try 74-54-40-28w-20-15. 

You could use the 11-56 set I suppose, and the tension would be fine, but you may have issues intonating. Try it and see, I'd say.


----------



## Dvaienat

Jzbass25 said:


> Just got my 7 plekd with 9-52s for my rg1527 and I was just thinking about making the low B heavier but keeping the rest the same, what do you think I should go for so it wont change my setup too much and so my B is a little less sloppy. I may have to buy some heavier springs though since I know my guitar wont go to 10s since the springs arent strong enough.


 
A .056 in B has the exact same tension as a .042 in E. I'd replace the low B with the .056.


----------



## potatohead

NatG said:


> For correct intonation (longer scale requires thicker strings) on 30" scale in B/drop A, you'd need a 70 or 74 gauge string.
> 
> I'd try 74-54-40-28w-20-15.
> 
> You could use the 11-56 set I suppose, and the tension would be fine, but you may have issues intonating. Try it and see, I'd say.


 
Huh?

Longer scale needs thinner strings...


----------



## Dvaienat

potatohead said:


> Huh?
> 
> Longer scale needs thinner strings...


 
No, why do you think a bass uses 50-105 gauges then? 
Think of it this way. You have a baritone guitar with 29.5 scale (right in between 25.5 and 34"). For Bb tuning (midway between the two E tunings) you'd need something like 20-80 gauge (again, roughly midway between). A bass uses gauges like 45-100 for correct intonation. So therefore a baritone guitar needs strings somewhere in between for correct intonation. Sorry for my terrible explanation of it.


----------



## potatohead

NatG said:


> No, why do you think a bass uses 50-105 gauges then?
> Think of it this way. You have a baritone guitar with 29.5 scale (right in between 25.5 and 34"). For Bb tuning (midway between the two E tunings) you'd need something like 20-80 gauge (again, roughly midway between). A bass uses gauges like 45-100 for correct intonation. So therefore a baritone guitar needs strings somewhere in between for correct intonation. Sorry for my terrible explanation of it.


 
Holy smokes. 

Or, lets just prove it this way. Same 9-42 strings on both guitars. Look at the tension difference. I will use 25.5" guitars and 28" baritone, both tuned to E std just for example. 

len 25.5"
E .009" PL == 13.13#
B, .011" PL == 11.01#
G, .016" PL == 14.68#
D, .024" NW == 15.77#
A,, .032" NW == 15.77#
E,, .042" NW == 14.77#
total == 85.13#

len 28"
E .009" PL == 15.83#
B, .011" PL == 13.28#
G, .016" PL == 17.7#
D, .024" NW == 19.01#
A,, .032" NW == 19.02#
E,, .042" NW == 17.81#
total == 102.64#

The 28" scale 9-42 is just about the same tension as 10-46 on 25.5" scale:

len 25.5"
E .010" PL == 16.21#
B, .013" PL == 15.38#
G, .017" PL == 16.57#
D, .026" NW == 18.41#
A,, .036" NW == 19.54#
E,, .046" NW == 17.48#
total == 103.59#

A bass uses thicker strings because it's tuned way the hell down from a guitar.


----------



## AcousticMinja

NatG said:


> For correct intonation (longer scale requires thicker strings) on 30" scale in B/drop A, you'd need a 70 or 74 gauge string.
> 
> I'd try 74-54-40-28w-20-15.
> 
> You could use the 11-56 set I suppose, and the tension would be fine, but you may have issues intonating. Try it and see, I'd say.




I'll try that. With longer scales, would you require more tension? I only ask because I don't really like super high tension strings. I'm looking for something to possibly match a 0.013~.056 set in B standard/Drop A on a 25.5 scale guitar for example. I was checking out a calculator, and I got these...

0.056 - 23.03lbs in B
0.042 - 22.11lbs in E
0.032 -23.32lbs in A
0.022w-24.75lbs in D
0.014 -13.73lbs in F#
0.011 -15.25lbs in B

Not sure about that .014. I tried raising the gauge to a .015 and got 16.06lbs in F#.
This is all 30" scale by the way.

So, I'm not really that great in terms of understanding how tension works and all, but would this be good enough? Or would that be a bit much? Again, I prefer medium-to medium high tension stuff. Bending is funkadelic even though I don't use it much. I'd prefer it to be like that though.


----------



## Dvaienat

AcousticMinja said:


> I'll try that. With longer scales, would you require more tension? I only ask because I don't really like super high tension strings. I'm looking for something to possibly match a 0.013~.056 set in B standard/Drop A on a 25.5 scale guitar for example. I was checking out a calculator, and I got these...
> 
> 0.056 - 23.03lbs in B
> 0.042 - 22.11lbs in E
> 0.032 -23.32lbs in A
> 0.022w-24.75lbs in D
> 0.014 -13.73lbs in F#
> 0.011 -15.25lbs in B
> 
> Not sure about that .014. I tried raising the gauge to a .015 and got 16.06lbs in F#.
> This is all 30" scale by the way.
> 
> So, I'm not really that great in terms of understanding how tension works and all, but would this be good enough? Or would that be a bit much? Again, I prefer medium-to medium high tension stuff. Bending is funkadelic even though I don't use it much. I'd prefer it to be like that though.


 

That'd be good enough, and I'm sure it'd work. But yes, ideally longer scales need thicker strings for correct intonation.


----------



## Dvaienat

potatohead said:


> Holy smokes.
> 
> Or, lets just prove it this way. Same 9-42 strings on both guitars. Look at the tension difference. I will use 25.5" guitars and 28" baritone, both tuned to E std just for example.
> 
> len 25.5"
> E .009" PL == 13.13#
> B, .011" PL == 11.01#
> G, .016" PL == 14.68#
> D, .024" NW == 15.77#
> A,, .032" NW == 15.77#
> E,, .042" NW == 14.77#
> total == 85.13#
> 
> len 28"
> E .009" PL == 15.83#
> B, .011" PL == 13.28#
> G, .016" PL == 17.7#
> D, .024" NW == 19.01#
> A,, .032" NW == 19.02#
> E,, .042" NW == 17.81#
> total == 102.64#
> 
> The 28" scale 9-42 is just about the same tension as 10-46 on 25.5" scale:
> 
> len 25.5"
> E .010" PL == 16.21#
> B, .013" PL == 15.38#
> G, .017" PL == 16.57#
> D, .026" NW == 18.41#
> A,, .036" NW == 19.54#
> E,, .046" NW == 17.48#
> total == 103.59#
> 
> A bass uses thicker strings because it's tuned way the hell down from a guitar.


 
No, a bass low E with a 100 gauge string is about 34lbs. A 46 guitar E is about 17lbs. The reason the bass has so much more tension is because the thicker string is needed to get correct intonation. You could use a 75 or 80 on a bass to get regular tension, but the reason a 100 or 105 is used is because you need the thicker string to get the correct intonation.
Therefore baritone guitar strings should be in between - about 17-75 or 20-80, since the bari is tuned in between a guitar and bass!


----------



## AcousticMinja

Well, the baritone I have is currently strung up with 24-84's or something like that. Those strings were made to be tuned to E-E. Just like a bass. It's like a Fender Bass VI thing. I'm not sure a 70 or a 75 would be ideal for B-B on this scale length...Even A...although I'm not sure. I've tuned up the thing to F# standard and broke the higher 2 strings. It's wayy too much for it. I use a .070 in G# on my 25.5 scale 7 string and I like the tension of that and the intonation is pretty accurate...


----------



## Dvaienat

AcousticMinja said:


> Well, the baritone I have is currently strung up with 24-84's or something like that. Those strings were made to be tuned to E-E. Just like a bass. It's like a Fender Bass VI thing. I'm not sure a 70 or a 75 would be ideal for B-B on this scale length...Even A...although I'm not sure. I've tuned up the thing to F# standard and broke the higher 2 strings. It's wayy too much for it. I use a .070 in G# on my 25.5 scale 7 string and I like the tension of that and the intonation is pretty accurate...


 
.070 in G# is fine. 
You don't actually have to use these massive gauges I suggested. They're just what is technically correct. Use what feels good to you.


----------



## gr8Har V

what if i wanted to switch between G# standard, and drop F# without changing strings on a 7 string 25.5 scale? would it work if i took a 70 (what i like @ G#) and a 78 (what wuld mathmatically be correct at F#) and averaged them so i'd play on a 74? would the notes still be clear at F# or would that be where i need a longer scale?


----------



## Dvaienat

gr8Har V said:


> what if i wanted to switch between G# standard, and drop F# without changing strings on a 7 string 25.5 scale? would it work if i took a 70 (what i like @ G#) and a 78 (what wuld mathmatically be correct at F#) and averaged them so i'd play on a 74? would the notes still be clear at F# or would that be where i need a longer scale?


 
I should think a .070 will be fine in F# if set up right, so use that if you like it. You could try a .074 to be sure tho.


----------



## gr8Har V

NatG said:


> I should think a .070 will be fine in F# if set up right, so use that if you like it. You could try a .074 to be sure tho.


 


NatG said:


> .070 in G# is fine.
> You don't actually have to use these massive gauges I suggested. They're just what is technically correct. Use what feels good to you.


 
how can a .070 be fine at both G# and F#?


----------



## Dvaienat

gr8Har V said:


> how can a .070 be fine at both G# and F#?


 
The difference in tension between them would be 6lbs. You'd feel the tension drop, but will still be playable. 

.070 in F# = .038 in E
.070 in G# = .042 in E

I'd personally bump it up to a .080 for both.


----------



## gr8Har V

NatG said:


> The difference in tension between them would be 6lbs. You'd feel the tension drop, but will still be playable.
> 
> .070 in F# = .038 in E
> .070 in G# = .042 in E
> 
> I'd personally bump it up to a .080 for both.


 
yeah i did the math and a 78 would be the .042 in E. i think a 74 swould be fine for going between, cuz plan on doing the drop tuning only for for about a quarter of my playing.


----------



## fireheart82

how low can i tune this guitar caparison horus 24.75" 27 frets with exchanging 9-46 e std to tune lower with 14-68 strings i have.. dropped a? or is it to low.. i dont have the intonation tool you see..


----------



## Rook

I you have no intonation tool I wouldn't go too low, but anything over a 56 will do fine for A depending on how you like it to feel. Your upper end intonation will be screwed though, and I don't think a 68 will fit into gotoh hardware (the Floyd or tuners) I think anything over a 58 will be a struggle.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Fun111 said:


> I you have no intonation tool I wouldn't go too low, but anything over a 56 will do fine for A depending on how you like it to feel. Your upper end intonation will be screwed though, and I don't think a 68 will fit into gotoh hardware (the Floyd or tuners) I think anything over a 58 will be a struggle.



.65 is the limit for Gotoh and Grovers. 

OP I think you're over doing it a little with the string guages although alot of people here use pretty thick strings whereas I don't. 

If I were personally going to tune a Les Paul scale guitar to Dropped-A I would use 12-60.

 You might want to get the appropriate tools though. Standard E down to A is a pretty big drop....


----------



## fireheart82

i think the 
10-60 is good for c#. but dropped a or a# with no intonation..
the zakk wylde 10-70 set is for les paul only then if tuners doesnt take gauges over .65?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

ive had 12-58 on my lp down to a standard and drop g...they feel somewhat similar to 9-42 at that low of a tunning to me...and they intonate fairly well


----------



## Kali Yuga

Sorry, I searched and couldn't find anything helpful. There was so many results that weren't even closely related for some reason. I'm tuning to G standard with 62s and it's incredibly loose, but I've only been messing around. I searched around some websites but couldn't find strings that look decent enough to use. What do you suggest? I was thinking 70s, but I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Winspear

I tune my 7 string to drop G# (that's D# standard with low G#), and use 11-49 + 70. It's a perfect match for my hands. 
I would suggest a 70 for G also. 
I use D'addario strings from Strings Direct website. The string is NW070. They always have plenty of less common gauges in stock and deliver very quickly. Also good deals on multipacks.


----------



## Kali Yuga

What similar American websites could I purchase strings?


----------



## potatohead

Kali Yuga said:


> What similar American websites could I purchase strings?


 
www.juststrings.com


----------



## Dvaienat

Kali Yuga said:


> Sorry, I searched and couldn't find anything helpful. There was so many results that weren't even closely related for some reason. I'm tuning to G standard with 62s and it's incredibly loose, but I've only been messing around. I searched around some websites but couldn't find strings that look decent enough to use. What do you suggest? I was thinking 70s, but I can't seem to find any.


 
What sort of strings do you like in E standard?
If you like 10-46, go with something like 80-59-46-36-26-17
That would give you the same tension (just about anyway). 
If you like 9-42, then 70-52-42-30-18-14.
If you like rediculously tight strings like me, and would use 12-54 or 13-56 in standard, then go for 90-70-52-42-30-18. I'd go for this set, personally.


----------



## Kali Yuga

I bought some baritone guitar strings and the low 72 won't thread through the tuners on an Ibanez RG7420. Fail.


----------



## Dvaienat

Kali Yuga said:


> I bought some baritone guitar strings and the low 72 won't thread through the tuners on an Ibanez RG7420. Fail.


 
Just drill out the tuner hole with a .078 drill bit. 
Don't unwind the string; I have done this twice, and the tone of the string became deadened due to the windings loosening further up the string. I certainly didn't expect this.


----------



## shnizzle

MoRioR said:


> What about a set like:
> 0.10 - 0.13 - 0.17 - 0.30 - 0.42 - 0.52 - 0.68 ?



try d´addario EXL157 0.14 - 0.68 and add a 0.11 or something. those are typically d´addario - brilliant and powerful forever. i haven´t tried it yet but i´m gonna.


----------



## mikomiko

im new to 7's i currently own an ibanez RG7321 25.5 im plannin to tune it down to

ADGCFAD

would 11-60 work for me do i need to set the neck and bridge height?


----------



## Wiz

What gauge would you folks recommend for the following two configurations?

- 6 string - Drop C tuning
- 7 string - Open C tuning a la Devin Townsend

Preferably something I can get right out of the box, although I realize that's most likely not going to happen for the 7 string.


----------



## Wiz

potatohead said:


> www.juststrings.com



Definitely the best site out there.


----------



## SenorDingDong

A#D#G#C#F#A#D# i use .10, .13, .17, .28, .38, .48, .60

any suggestions for more balanced heavy bottom? I've seen Dean Markley make a .10, .13, .17, .30, .42, .52, .60

would that be a bit more balanced?
Most 7 string sets seems like the company just picked random strings sizes out of a bag and stuck them in a set.


----------



## MTech

Jstring said:


> A#D#G#C#F#A#D# i use .10, .13, .17, .28, .38, .48, .60
> 
> any suggestions for more balanced heavy bottom?



HRS-73 / .010-.013-.017-.030w-.042-.052-.064


----------



## Dvaienat

Wiz said:


> What gauge would you folks recommend for the following two configurations?
> 
> - 6 string - Drop C tuning
> - 7 string - Open C tuning a la Devin Townsend
> 
> Preferably something I can get right out of the box, although I realize that's most likely not going to happen for the 7 string.


 

Drop C - 12-60 D'addario Heavy set
7 String Open C - 12-60 D'addario Heavy set + .080 D'addario.

Those will be well balanced and have perfect average (e.g. 10-46 in standard) tension for these tunings. 

www.juststrings.com
www.stringsdirect.co.uk


----------



## Dvaienat

Jstring said:


> A#D#G#C#F#A#D# i use .10, .13, .17, .28, .38, .48, .60
> 
> any suggestions for more balanced heavy bottom? I've seen Dean Markley make a .10, .13, .17, .30, .42, .52, .60
> 
> would that be a bit more balanced?
> Most 7 string sets seems like the company just picked random strings sizes out of a bag and stuck them in a set.


 
Sounds like a great set, apart from the .060 on the bottom. Swap it for a .064 and it will be perfectly balanced. 
I would agree, the people who put these sets together have no idea about string tension at all. Especially considering they work for string brands


----------



## potatohead

Wiz said:


> What gauge would you folks recommend for the following two configurations?
> 
> - 6 string - Drop C tuning
> - 7 string - Open C tuning a la Devin Townsend
> 
> Preferably something I can get right out of the box, although I realize that's most likely not going to happen for the 7 string.


 
For drop C I like the DR Laiho sig set, 10-14-18-32-44-56. They generally play in drop C too, so whoulda thunk . Daddario also makes a 11-14-19-32-44-56, but I hate D'addarios .


----------



## ghostred7

Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb is what I tune. Per Wiki, Loomis uses Ernie Ball gauge 9-46 (guessing the Hybrid Slinky set: 46-35-26-16-11-9)+66.

This seem like a balanced enough setup? On my Les Paul, i use: 010 .013 .017 .030 .042 .052 (Slinky Top, Heavy Bottom). Would the .066 still be a good fit with this set? Should I persue the hybrids and .066?


----------



## Dvaienat

ghostred7 said:


> Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb is what I tune. Per Wiki, Loomis uses Ernie Ball gauge 9-46 (guessing the Hybrid Slinky set: 46-35-26-16-11-9)+66.
> 
> This seem like a balanced enough setup? On my Les Paul, i use: 010 .013 .017 .030 .042 .052 (Slinky Top, Heavy Bottom). Would the .066 still be a good fit with this set? Should I persue the hybrids and .066?


 
For the 10-52 set, get a .070. A 70 balances perfectly with a 52. 
Also, 66 is too much for a 9-46 set. 64 would be a progressive tension balance and 62 would balance evenly. .066 balances exactly with a .050.


----------



## Wiz

NatG said:


> Drop C - 12-60 D'addario Heavy set
> 7 String Open C - 12-60 D'addario Heavy set + .080 D'addario.
> 
> Those will be well balanced and have perfect average (e.g. 10-46 in standard) tension for these tunings.
> 
> www.juststrings.com
> www.stringsdirect.co.uk



It's really cool that they have a pack specifically for drop C!!! Just ordered, hope I like it 

Did a bit of googling and apparently Devin uses 10-56 + a 70 for the lowest string, if that's too weak I'll try your suggestion!


----------



## potatohead

Wiz said:


> It's really cool that they have a pack specifically for drop C!!! Just ordered, hope I like it
> 
> Did a bit of googling and apparently Devin uses 10-56 + a 70 for the lowest string, if that's too weak I'll try your suggestion!


 
This is why tunings are super confusing for most people, companies can't even label things correctly. They aren't a drop C set, they're a C std set. In drop C the low C is going to be a bit looser than ideal.

Look at the tuning of each string, it's C std - http://store.daddario.com/category/339134/EXL148_Extra_Heavy_12-60


----------



## aermetikvm

Ok. I own an Ibanez Apex2. Two days ago i bought a 0.80 bass string to go down to standard 8 string tuning. I am preety satisfied with the 0.80 it sounds awesome but i dont know that much about tension affecting the neck. the guitar was factory set to 0.10 - 0.60 strings. Is that 0.80 string too much? I am very afraid to not mess up my neck. I really dont want to destroy my guitar. How much time does it take for a neck to bend under that string tension?
i just wanna know if this is safe or if I have to remove that string .


----------



## espman

It'll be fine, there will definatly be a trussrod/intonation adjustment in your future, but it won't hurt the neck whatsoever.


----------



## Bigfan

Guitar necks are designed to withstand the force from the strings. I don't really think a neck has ever broken because of string-tension. If you're tuning to F# standard or somewhere around there, then there shouldn't really be much of an issue.


----------



## aermetikvm

ok thanks for the answers. i was thinking that 7 string necks have a limit of tension handling or something cause an 0.80 bass string is a pretty solid thing. yeah i tune to F so i think i can happily do my thing now . i'm relieved now


----------



## Bigfan

Remember, strings will break long before the neck will.


----------



## Marty Siggery

I've fitted a .100 to the 9 string I've built and fit .080's and .090's to my 8 string guitars. At most the truss rod needs a tweak and that's it. Some of my necks are scarf joint and there has never been an issue. Remember that a bass neck that can take .130's is no different in construction to a guitar neck, so there will never be an issue with what you are doing


----------



## scherzo1928

The tension of a .80 tuned to F at 25.5 is pretty much the same as that of the rest of the strings. You might still need to do a bit of truss rod adjustment though.

Besides, you wouldnt believe just how strong guitar necks are.


----------



## edsped

scherzo1928 said:


> The tension of a .80 tuned to F at 25.5 is pretty much the same as that of the rest of the strings. You might still need to do a bit of truss rod adjustment though.
> 
> Besides, you wouldnt believe just how strong guitar necks are.


Yeah, it's not like you're tuning the .80 up to E.


----------



## severussnape

Guys I just got one of the agile multiscale 8's, 25.5-27 fan.

Any ideas on gauges and brands for tuning it low A to high G?


----------



## 4815162342

Ordered a Agile Septor 828. What D'Addarios should I put on it? I'm thinking 10-59 + ?

Does Elixir have any 8 string options or at least singles?


----------



## Marty Siggery

4815162342 said:


> Ordered a Agile Septor 828. What D'Addarios should I put on it? I'm thinking 10-59 + ?
> 
> Does Elixir have any 8 string options or at least singles?



These are D'Addario Singles that may be of use to you 


NW060 Single XL Nickel Wound 060 
NW062 Single XL Nickel Wound 062 
NW064 Single XL Nickel Wound 064 
NW066 Single XL Nickel Wound 066 
NW068 Single XL Nickel Wound 068 
NW070 Single XL Nickel Wound 070 
NW072 Single XL Nickel Wound 072 
NW074 Single XL Nickel Wound 074 
NW080 Single XL Nickel Wound 080


I cant find a listing for individual strings from Elixir


----------



## Winspear

4815162342 said:


> Ordered a Agile Septor 828. What D'Addarios should I put on it? I'm thinking 10-59 + ?
> 
> Does Elixir have any 8 string options or at least singles?



10-59 being a 7 string set I presume? A D'addario 'NW074' or 'NW080' will go well with a B .059 at 28".


----------



## 4815162342

It's a shame Elixir doesn't have anything past .068. I really dislike using any strings other than theirs but I guess D'Addarios will have to do. I'd just order Elixir's bass strings but apparently the end piece won't seat into the back of the guitar.


----------



## What is Sleep

Just got my RGA8 from UPS today, loving it so far, but I've already ordered some EMG 808X pickups and I am going to need higher gauge strings.

I've got the stock D'Addario strings on it now, and I want to play in the following tuning (lowest to highest):

E-B-E-A-D-G-B-E

What would be the best gauge to use for this tuning to eliminate floppy, buzzy strings?

The guitar came stock down tuned a half step from standard, but I brought everything up a half step, except the low F which I dropped a half step to a E. As of now, it seems I can shift about a quarter step up depending on how hard I press the string. I might have to adjust the action, but I'll have to research how to do that.


----------



## Marty Siggery

Try emailing the string manufactures directly and ask them to make you custom strings
I have a 0.100 string specially made for my 8 and 9 string guitars with regular guitar ball ends and specially tapered after the nut so it goes through a guitar machinehead/tuner without the need of any modification (drilling out the hole in the post)


----------



## Nikki 8

Marty Siggery said:


> Try emailing the string manufactures directly and ask them to make you custom strings
> I have a 0.100 string specially made for my 8 and 9 string guitars with regular guitar ball ends and specially tapered after the nut so it goes through a guitar machinehead/tuner without the need of any modification (drilling out the hole in the post)



I may have to buy some of them of you if you supply them?


----------



## McHeathen

maybe just get yourself a 7 string set with your favorite gauge, and then just try to buy single 60-64 gauge strings, if possible.

at one point i was using 13-56 on my 6 in standard 440, so a B in 64 isn't too farfetched.


----------



## Marty Siggery

Shame all string manufactures don't offer more singles in more gauges!


----------



## Marty Siggery

Nikki 8 said:


> I may have to buy some of them of you if you supply them?



Just email me and I'll sort you out with some


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Haha am i weird that i use 54-11's for Drop A? lol standard scale length. Works just fine for me. I'm just waiting till we start to tune down so far that we can't even make out changes in notes. Oh yeah wait, mortician does that. lol


----------



## black_anther

Has anybody had any problems with getting strings long enough for Agile 7 strings with reverse headstocks?

My problem is I have a (wonderful) Agile Septor Pro 727 with a reverse headstock like this bad body here:

http://www.ewanmurdoch.com/DSC00108.jpg

When the time came to restring it I found that I couldn't even get a full turn round the tuning peg for the low B with the strings I bought. I can't remember the brand I bought now, though it may well have been a d'addario single string as I was adding a .60 to it.

What strings does everyone else use for theirs?


----------



## Squege

Hi!

I just scored my first seven and it has a 26,5" scale and i'd like to tune my guitar to Drop B with high F#, so how thick strings i should use?
I am using at A# tuning gauges 10-46 and 59 for the bottom end and it feels pretty good, so i'd like to have the drop B tuning at as same tension as possible.

Huge thanks!


----------



## 77zark77

Hi, I've modified a tension calculator that I have dowloaded a few months ago (don't remember where and from whom, sorry for him), to make some 9string experiences downtuned to C0 with strings up to .100

if someone has some more infos on higher gauge, tell me, I 'll try to insert them

hope it didn't exists yet (to open with excel or openoffice calc) :

http://dl.free.fr/ckC45fJdD


----------



## johnythehero

I might be recieving a 4 string bass in a trade but I was playing on tuning to either b standered or drop B so what should I get to compensate?


----------



## MTech

Marty Siggery said:


> Shame all string manufactures don't offer more singles in more gauges!


That's because 98% of them are all machine made and they can't produce them that big and/or only have them setup for making the usual standard gauges. This is why it's nice having handmade strings like LaBella but the issue then shown is it's the dealers who don't stock these large strings and not the manufactures fault.



black_anther said:


> Has anybody had any problems with getting strings long enough for Agile 7 strings with reverse headstocks?
> 
> My problem is I have a (wonderful) Agile Septor Pro 727 with a reverse headstock like this bad body here:


LaBella work


----------



## SykoVendetta

Hey guys, Just bought an Ibanez RGA7 . . . new to 7's . 

I am in 2 metal bands. One we tune to : B F# B E G# C# (?) 

For this I have put on Zakk Wylde 11-70 set . I get a slight vibration on the low B but no other string. looking from the bottom up, it appears the neck twists downwards towards the high strings. Not sure if this is the curve of the fretboard or not.

My other band, wants to use 7 string standard. B E A D G B E 

Can I simply tune up or is the string gauge too large to tune to standard? 

Advice appreciated


----------



## SykoVendetta

*2 Tunings* 
Hey guys, Just bought an Ibanez RGA7 . . . new to 7's . 

I am in 2 metal bands. One we tune to : B F# B E G# C# (?) 

For this I have put on Zakk Wylde 11-70 set . I get a slight vibration on the low B but no other string. looking from the bottom up, it appears the neck twists downwards towards the high strings. Not sure if this is the curve of the fretboard or not.

My other band, wants to use 7 string standard. B E A D G B E 

Can I simply tune up or is the string gauge too large to tune to standard? 

Advice appreciated


----------



## MTech

SykoVendetta said:


> For this I have put on Zakk Wylde 11-70 set . I get a slight vibration on the low B but no other string. looking from the bottom up, it appears the neck twists downwards towards the high strings. Not sure if this is the curve of the fretboard or not.
> Advice appreciated



The boards on Ibby's are pretty flat so you might have too much tension on one side and actually be twisting the neck... 7's normally come with sets like 9-53 so 11-70 is quite a heck of a jump and if you didn't adjust the neck for all that added tension that would definitely explain what's going on. I've seen it happen with guys using the exact same set and Drop-D style tunings where all the majority of the tension was on one side.


----------



## Goatfork

I'll be getting an Agile 830 soon. What gauge string should I get for my F# so that it has the same tension as a 0.062 tuned to B on a 25.5" guitar?


----------



## fancyllama

Im planning on tuning my Schecter Damien Elite 7 FR to drop C (So from low to high: CGCFBbDG ) but am concerned as to how the tremolo and springs will handle the increase in tension. I'd like some input and advice from anyone willing to give it on recommended string gauges and what to adjust on the floyd rose if anything needs to be.

(Also, im aware that drop C is an odd tuning for a seven string guitar, but it sounds more crisp and defined while still grabbing that fattened low end well without flopping like the low A tends to. Even with a .60 for the A it just doesnt hold. And yes, the tremolo is set up properly and its not an intonation issue with the guitar either lol)

Thanks!


----------



## UltimaWeapon

My friends tunes a 7 to drop C like a double drop C. It goes like this i think G,C,G,C,F,A,D this will work fine.


----------



## jymellis

if its already in b standard and your DROPING the tuning, there will be LESS tension .
and your trem will be fine, just will need a set-up and leveling


----------



## Winspear

TheGhunther said:


> I'll be getting an Agile 830 soon. What gauge string should I get for my F# so that it has the same tension as a 0.062 tuned to B on a 25.5" guitar?



74/72


----------



## MikeH

I think he's tuning UP, Jym.

I suggest either going with the route that I use, which is also suggested above (GCGCFAD). Or just buying some super fucking tight springs and light as fuck strings. Maybe go with .008s, if they even make a set of .008s for a 7. If not, just get a custom set from somewhere. Drop C is a very fun tuning. I have my 6 and 7 in it, but my 7 has the low G. Try it out and see if you like it at all.


----------



## jymellis

Ibz_rg said:


> I think he's tuning UP, Jym.
> 
> I suggest either going with the route that I use, which is also suggested above (GCGCFAD). Or just buying some super fucking tight springs and light as fuck strings. Maybe go with .008s, if they even make a set of .008s for a 7. If not, just get a custom set from somewhere. Drop C is a very fun tuning. I have my 6 and 7 in it, but my 7 has the low G. Try it out and see if you like it at all.


 
ohhh i thought he was going the drop c with a low g. sorry buddy. ibnz rg is spot on


----------



## AcousticMinja

I've got an Agile Al-2000 that I want to tune to F#, B, F#, B, F#, B (and sometimes a low E instead of F#)
It's a 24.75 scale guitar. 
I was thinking of going either 13, 17, 30, 42, 54, 74
Or
I was thinking about something a bit tighter, like 13, 17, 36, 46, 56, 80

Would the first be too light and the second too tight? I'm use to a .56 in B on a 25.5 guitar and I USUALLY play with a 52 in B on this guitar but seeing as I'm getting a different 6, I want to try something new. I'm starting to like medium high tensions opposed to medium and medium light tensions.

By the way, I'm trying to use a pack of strings and maybe a single string or two opposed to going all out single strings. Just to save money. The two string sets I proposed are the D'addario jazz set with a 80 and the Ernie ball 8 string set minus the 64 and 10.


----------



## ghostred7

NatG said:


> For the 10-52 set, get a .070. A 70 balances perfectly with a 52.
> Also, 66 is too much for a 9-46 set. 64 would be a progressive tension balance and 62 would balance evenly. .066 balances exactly with a .050.



These same metrics apply when dealing with a FR?

I bought a 7 D'addario string set from GC, but the thickest ones were:
.010 .013 .017 .026 .036 .046 .059

I haven't put them on b/c I'm seeing recommendations for a different low string. 
Rephrasing my original question, but adding a FR into the mix...for the following tuning (high to low):

Eb-Bb-Gb-Db-Ab-Eb-Bb

What in your opinions would be the best set in holding tune, proper tension, etc for a 7 w/ a FR (Loomis FR)? I don't think I mentioned it earlier, but my normal 6-string set are the "Slinky Top, Heavy Bottom (.009 .011 .016 .026 .036 .046 &nbsp" or "Hybrid Slinky (010 .013 .017 .030 .042 .052 &nbsp."

Given the access to a 24th fret now, I think I wanna stick with something that starts in .009 gauge, but open to starting in .010 also.

Per the calc...this is what the strings i'm used to are standing, tension-wise ('93 Les Paul Studio Lite). NOTE: I matched the actual frequency of the note, not the tension for the "octave" settings. Middle C = C4/261.43Hz (http://www.phy.mtu.edu/~suits/notefreqs.html)

len 24.75" == 24.75"

E5b .010" PL == 44.09# ( 0.0032gm/cm 622.3hz )
B4b .013" PL == 44.0# ( 0.0057gm/cm 466.2hz )
G4b .017" PL == 49.27# ( 0.0101gm/cm 370.0hz )
D4b .030" NW == 71.52# ( 0.0262gm/cm 277.2hz )
A3b .042" NW == 72.44# ( 0.0473gm/cm 207.7hz )
E3b .052" NW == 73.89# ( 0.0859gm/cm 155.6hz )
total == 355.21#

Now JUST monkeying around in the calc...to get the tension close to the same, it comes out like this: 
len 26.5"

len 26.5" == 26.5"

E5b .010" PL == 62.4# ( 0.0040gm/cm 622.3hz )
B4b .013" PL == 59.2# ( 0.0067gm/cm 466.2hz )
G4b .017" PL == 63.77# ( 0.0114gm/cm 370.0hz )
D4b .026" NW == 70.83# ( 0.0226gm/cm 277.2hz )
A3b .035" NW == 71.46# ( 0.0407gm/cm 207.7hz )
E3b .048" NW == 72.87# ( 0.0739gm/cm 155.6hz )
B2b .064" NW == 74.1# ( 0.1339gm/cm 116.5hz )
total == 474.64#

Should I just custom up to match tension or just go w/ one of the pre-fab sets?


----------



## Dvaienat

ghostred7 said:


> These same metrics apply when dealing with a FR?
> 
> I bought a 7 D'addario string set from GC, but the thickest ones were:
> .010 .013 .017 .026 .036 .046 .059
> 
> I haven't put them on b/c I'm seeing recommendations for a different low string.
> Rephrasing my original question, but adding a FR into the mix...for the following tuning (high to low):
> 
> Eb-Bb-Gb-Db-Ab-Eb-Bb
> 
> What in your opinions would be the best set in holding tune, proper tension, etc for a 7 w/ a FR (Loomis FR)? I don't think I mentioned it earlier, but my normal 6-string set are the "Slinky Top, Heavy Bottom (.009 .011 .016 .026 .036 .046 &nbsp" or "Hybrid Slinky (010 .013 .017 .030 .042 .052 &nbsp."
> 
> Given the access to a 24th fret now, I think I wanna stick with something that starts in .009 gauge, but open to starting in .010 also.
> 
> Per the calc...this is what the strings i'm used to are standing, tension-wise ('93 Les Paul Studio Lite):
> 
> len 24.75"
> 
> E4b .010" PL == 13.61#
> B3b .013" PL == 12.91#
> G3b .017" PL == 13.91#
> D3b .030" NW == 21.01#
> A2b .042" NW == 22.08#
> E2b .052" NW == 18.47#
> total == 101.99#
> 
> Now JUST monkeying around in the calc...to get the string tensions close to the same, it comes out like this:
> len 26.5"
> 
> E4b .009" PL == 12.64#
> B3b .012" PL == 12.61#
> G3b .016" PL == 14.12#
> D3b .028" NW == 20.5#
> A2b .038" NW == 20.76#
> E2b .052" NW == 21.18#
> B1b .064" NW == 18.53#
> total == 120.33#
> 
> Should I just custom up to match tension or just go w/ one of the pre-fab sets?


 
Yes everything is the same with an FR. 

For Bb standard on a 7, go with

66-49-36-26-19p-14-10

^ that would balance perfectly. 

If you insist on the 9, then:

66-49-36-26-16p-12-9

^ would be more "light top heavy bottom" style. 



I really would go with the balanced set, trust me, it feels a lot better.

-----


AcousticMinja said:


> I've got an Agile Al-2000 that I want to tune to F#, B, F#, B, F#, B (and sometimes a low E instead of F#)
> It's a 24.75 scale guitar.
> I was thinking of going either 13, 17, 30, 42, 54, 74
> Or
> I was thinking about something a bit tighter, like 13, 17, 36, 46, 56, 80
> 
> Would the first be too light and the second too tight? I'm use to a .56 in B on a 25.5 guitar and I USUALLY play with a 52 in B on this guitar but seeing as I'm getting a different 6, I want to try something new. I'm starting to like medium high tensions opposed to medium and medium light tensions.
> 
> By the way, I'm trying to use a pack of strings and maybe a single string or two opposed to going all out single strings. Just to save money. The two string sets I proposed are the D'addario jazz set with a 80 and the Ernie ball 8 string set minus the 64 and 10.


 
A rather odd tuning here. 

For standard (10-46 in E standard) tension, go with

90 + a 12-60 or 13-62 set for drop E, OR 80 + a 12-60 or 13-62 for F#. With the high e out, ofc.
You could use the 80 set to do drop E but the E would be a bit loose. 
May I suggest 90 + 14-70 set? The tension would be higher for the drop B side of it, but it would be even tension for F#, and would retain tension for drop E. Ofc, take the high e out of the 14-70. 

You can get 90 gauge guitar strings here:
http://www.stringsbymail.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5933
I think they have tapered ends to fit thru the tuner. 

You could use either of the sets you proposed, the first (13-74) would have the same tension as 8-38 and the second (13-80) the same as 9-42, in standard. The 74 would be unusable in drop E. The 80 would be ok, but not ideal. The 90, will be great. 

Sorry for my muddled explanations, I'm a bit tired. I'm sure you'll understand what I'm on about.

-----




TheGhunther said:


> I'll be getting an Agile 830 soon. What gauge string should I get for my F# so that it has the same tension as a 0.062 tuned to B on a 25.5" guitar?


 
84 or 85 would have the same tension. You'd only get those as bass strings tho. If you want a guitar string the closest is an 80 or a 90. 

I say go with 80 gauge


----------



## AcousticMinja

^
Yeah, it's open B minus the high D# and adding a low F# instead. 
But thanks for that info! I think going with the Daddario light baritone set should work just fine. And that .090. If I got rid of the 26w and still did the 13 and 17, would that work? I'm checking the calculator and it says I'd be getting 14.49lbs for the B with a .013 and 13.91lbs for the .017 in F#. I'm not a fan of super tight high strings anyway. If worse comes to worse, i can always get a single .014.
Or, I could try this one...
13, 17, 36, 46, 68 (or 70), 90

I'm checking out the tension and overall it sounds about right. Would this one be ideal? Overall, if that one seems to fit the bill, I think what I'll do is get the baritone set, order a .52, .68, .70, and .90 and just experiment to see what feels right.


----------



## Dvaienat

AcousticMinja said:


> ^
> Yeah, it's open B minus the high D# and adding a low F# instead.
> But thanks for that info! I think going with the Daddario light baritone set should work just fine. And that .090. If I got rid of the 26w and still did the 13 and 17, would that work? I'm checking the calculator and it says I'd be getting 14.49lbs for the B with a .013 and 13.91lbs for the .017 in F#. I'm not a fan of super tight high strings anyway. If worse comes to worse, i can always get a single .014.
> Or, I could try this one...
> 13, 17, 36, 46, 68 (or 70), 90
> 
> I'm checking out the tension and overall it sounds about right. Would this one be ideal? Overall, if that one seems to fit the bill, I think what I'll do is get the baritone set, order a .52, .68, .70, and .90 and just experiment to see what feels right.


 

Yes, I really think the 13-90 set will be good. That way you'll have great tension for the F# tuning, and when you drop it to E, it will still have the tension there to be playable.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I was in a shop a while ago getting some new strings for my 7321, and I asked for a set of 10-52 and a 60 on the bottom. The guy said that it'd put loads and loads of tension on the neck with a 60, and that it might not be the best idea to do it. So I bought a set of 10-46 and a 56 instead, but it still feels too flappy on the low strings. It's usually tuned in standard or half a step down, with the associated drop tunings, is a 60 on the bottom going to fuck it up?

Connor


----------



## black_anther

What are you tuning the .60 to?


----------



## BucketheadRules

black_anther said:


> What are you tuning the .60 to?



Depends, but usually B, A or Ab.


----------



## black_anther

Should be fine I would think, I have 10-46 and 60 on my low B and its perfect tension for me but ive got a 27" neck. Just give it a try, you can always slacken it off if it is really bad. Might be a bit worse if you're using 10-52s.


----------



## ghostred7

Thx ordered some today!


NatG said:


> Yes everything is the same with an FR.
> 
> For Bb standard on a 7, go with
> 
> 66-49-36-26-19p-14-10
> 
> ^ that would balance perfectly.



Matching the proper note frequencies, this is the tension this set would yield. 

len 26.5" == 26.5"

E5b .010 PL == 62.4# ( 0.0040gm/cm 622.3hz )
B4b .014 PL == 68.65# ( 0.0078gm/cm 466.2hz )
G4b .019 PL == 79.66# ( 0.0143gm/cm 370.0hz )
D4b .026 NW == 70.83# ( 0.0226gm/cm 277.2hz )
A3b .036 NW == 75.19# ( 0.0428gm/cm 207.7hz )
E3b .049 NW == 75.74# ( 0.0768gm/cm 155.6hz )
B2b .066 NW == 78.95# ( 0.1427gm/cm 116.5hz )

total == 511.43#


----------



## Xherion

The 60 is not going to be a problem in terms of tension if you're tuning to B or lower. The 52 is a bit thick if it's tuned to E. Search around for tension calculators. Offhand, a 60 should probably give a relatively even tension when paired with a 10-46 set in standard tuning.


----------



## BucketheadRules

OK, that settles it then. Next string change I shall get some 10s and a 60.


----------



## technomancer

guy didn't know what he was talking about, I've been using 10-68 in standard on a guitar for years with no problems, and jazz guys regularly use massive strings for 7 (LaBella's 7 string jazz set is 14-79 where the 79 is meant to be tuned to A)


----------



## MTech

technomancer said:


> guy didn't know what he was talking about, I've been using 10-68 in standard on a guitar for years with no problems, and jazz guys regularly use massive strings for 7 (LaBella's 7 string jazz set is 14-79 where the 79 is meant to be tuned to A)



Wow talk about high tension on yours!
I know Jazz guys do, but usually they're flatwounds. When I went to see Pat Martino play he's got 15's on his and picks so damn hard you could hear him acoustically in the back of the club.


----------



## Dvaienat

BucketheadRules said:


> I was in a shop a while ago getting some new strings for my 7321, and I asked for a set of 10-52 and a 60 on the bottom. The guy said that it'd put loads and loads of tension on the neck with a 60, and that it might not be the best idea to do it. So I bought a set of 10-46 and a 56 instead, but it still feels too flappy on the low strings. It's usually tuned in standard or half a step down, with the associated drop tunings, is a 60 on the bottom going to fuck it up?
> 
> Connor


 
This guy in the shop is talking nonsense. I tune a .074 to C or B with a slight truss ajustment and re-intonation with no problems. 

60 does not balance with a 52. A 60 balances with a 46 and a 52 balances with a 70. 

Answer is, get a 10-52 set and a 70 for the low B 

Tighten the truss rod and re-intonate, and you're set to go.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

For the bottom eight strings of my semicustom 9, I want to tune EBEADGBE with the same tension I'd get on my 24.75 scale guitar in standard. Any ideas guys? I was thinking a regular D'Addario 7-string set with a low .74?



Squege said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just scored my first seven and it has a 26,5" scale and i'd like to tune my guitar to Drop B with high F#, so how thick strings i should use?
> I am using at A# tuning gauges 10-46 and 59 for the bottom end and it feels pretty good, so i'd like to have the drop B tuning at as same tension as possible.
> 
> Huge thanks!



9-46 / 9-42 and keep the 59?


----------



## MTech

Captain Shoggoth said:


> For the bottom eight strings of my semicustom 9, I want to tune EBEADGBE with the same tension I'd get on my 24.75 scale guitar in standard. Any ideas guys? I was thinking a regular D'Addario 7-string set with a low .74?
> 
> 
> 9-46 / 9-42 and keep the 59?


If you want it balanced you could get a pre-packages HRS-81 set then just order the 9th string by itself...or order yourself the entire set custom to your exact gauges.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

^Eh, I like a tighter low end, I think I'll stick with D'Addario


----------



## ghostred7

NatG said:


> Yes everything is the same with an FR.
> 
> For Bb standard on a 7, go with
> 
> 66-49-36-26-19p-14-10
> 
> ^ that would balance perfectly.


 
I put this set on and it does indeed feel phenominal. More importantly...the strings are mostly staying in tune with brutal tremolo abuse (stretching strings), so normal playing will be awesome. This is a custom set and cost right @ $8 + shipping. I got 2 sets and expedited mail and the total after everything was $21.56.`


----------



## oldhairyone

Hey.

I currently have Ernie Ball Heavy Bottoms on my 7, with a .56 on the B string. It's in standard and I want to drop down a step, so what would you recommend?

The guitar is a Schecter Blackjack C-7 if it's important.

If you want to suggest a shop to buy from then bear in mind I'm in the UK.

Thanks guys.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Get a .70, got one last week after using a .60 for a while, awesome change, might go down to something in between, but still feels nice.


----------



## oldhairyone

ZOMB13 said:


> Get a .70, got one last week after using a .60 for a while, awesome change, might go down to something in between, but still feels nice.



What gauge for the rest would you suggest? I meant that I wanted to drop all strings down a step. Sorry that wasn't clear


----------



## Dvaienat

oldhairyone said:


> Hey.
> 
> I currently have Ernie Ball Heavy Bottoms on my 7, with a .56 on the B string. It's in standard and I want to drop down a step, so what would you recommend?
> 
> The guitar is a Schecter Blackjack C-7 if it's important.
> 
> If you want to suggest a shop to buy from then bear in mind I'm in the UK.
> 
> Thanks guys.


 
I recommend:

11-52 + 70 in A

^ this would be exactly the same as 10-46 + 62 in B

-----

If you like the 56 in B then go with:

10-46 + 62 in A

^ would be the same as 

9-42 + 56 in B

As for the shop, Strings Direct - Online Guitar Strings and Accessories


----------



## rx

recently got an interceptor 827...

gonna tune it down half a step on all strings. what would you guys use?

i currently have 10-13-17-26-36-46-60 on my Schecter c-7 blackjack atx, which is a 26.5" scale. 

i'm thinking 10-13-17-26-36-46-60-70 on the 8-string. will it work?

thanks


----------



## Dvaienat

rx said:


> recently got an interceptor 827...
> 
> gonna tune it down half a step on all strings. what would you guys use?
> 
> i currently have 10-13-17-26-36-46-60 on my Schecter c-7 blackjack atx, which is a 26.5" scale.
> 
> i'm thinking 10-13-17-26-36-46-60-70 on the 8-string. will it work?
> 
> thanks


 

No it will not. 

A 70 in F will have way less tension when compared to the 60 in Bb, leading to a bad feel. The 70 in F will have 6lbs less tension than the 60 in Bb, a noticable difference! 

10-13-17-26-36-46-60-80 will be great 

Having said that, since you are going down a half step, I'd consider something thicker. 

10-14-19-26-36-49-66-90 would work perfectly for F tuning, and retaining regular tension.


----------



## rx

NatG said:


> No it will not.
> 
> A 70 in F will have way less tension when compared to the 60 in Bb, leading to a bad feel. The 70 in F will have 6lbs less tension than the 60 in Bb, a noticable difference!
> 
> 10-13-17-26-36-46-60-80 will be great
> 
> Having said that, since you are going down a half step, I'd consider something thicker.
> 
> 10-14-19-26-36-49-66-90 would work perfectly for F tuning, and retaining regular tension.



i can either do that or lower the gauge for the other strings, no?

i'll put on 60 for the Bb and 72 for the F. if i want to keep this gauge, what gauges should I use for E - e?

or what if i use something lighter for the 7th string?


----------



## GypS7y

I have an S7420FM. Not the 24 fret version, the 22 circa 2000-2004. I had it retrofitted from the stock Lo-TRS-Pro Bridge to the Edge 7 by Ibanez back when we were on tour in 2007. I immediately felt a difference in tension even though the string gauges were exactly the same. (.009-.056) I felt that I should get used to it seeing as I was technically now using a far superior bridge and now that my guitar had been routed to fit the Edge 7. I can't help but feel like the Lo-TRS-Pro was superior in feel and playability. Am I nuts for thinking this or perhaps I was just so accustomed to the feel of those bridges that I wasn't able to properly acclimate to the superior version. BTW: I play like a pussy so even the smallest amount of additional tension will make my vagina start leaking. I have been noticing it more and more when I go back between one that still has the Lo-TRS Pro on it. (which also has 5 tension springs as opposed to 3 in the ones that were retro-fitted to the Edge 7.) What gives......


----------



## Dvaienat

rx said:


> i can either do that or lower the gauge for the other strings, no?
> 
> i'll put on 60 for the Bb and 72 for the F. if i want to keep this gauge, what gauges should I use for E - e?
> 
> or what if i use something lighter for the 7th string?


 

A 72 in F still does not have enough tension to match a 60 in Bb. 

You could lower the other gauges and keep the 70:

8-11-14-18-28-38-52-70

^ this would have about the same tension as 8-38 in E. Not enough, unless you pick extremely lightly and like super-low tension on your strings.

For the E-e section (+ gauges for Bb and F)

8-38 (+ 52 and 70 for Bb and F)
9-42 (+ 56 and 74 for Bb and F)
10-46 (+ 60 and 80 for Bb and F) <-- my personal recommendation
11-52 (+ 70 and 90 for Bb and F)


----------



## rx

NatG said:


> A 72 in F still does not have enough tension to match a 60 in Bb.
> 
> You could lower the other gauges and keep the 70:
> 
> 8-11-14-18-28-38-52-70
> 
> ^ this would have about the same tension as 8-38 in E. Not enough, unless you pick extremely lightly and like super-low tension on your strings.
> 
> For the E-e section (+ gauges for Bb and F)
> 
> 8-38 (+ 52 and 70 for Bb and F)
> 9-42 (+ 56 and 74 for Bb and F)
> 10-46 (+ 60 and 80 for Bb and F) <-- my personal recommendation
> 11-52 (+ 70 and 90 for Bb and F)



tanks i'll definitely give 80 for the F a shot. 

what if i do 10-13-17-26-36-46-56-70? how would that play?


----------



## Dvaienat

rx said:


> tanks i'll definitely give 80 for the F a shot.
> 
> what if i do 10-13-17-26-36-46-56-70? how would that play?


 
That would not be too bad, though I'd reccomend a 74 or 76 to balance with a 56. Balanced tension always feels better. 

Yep I reckon the 80 will be great tuned to F.


----------



## rx

NatG said:


> That would not be too bad, though I'd reccomend a 74 or 76 to balance with a 56. Balanced tension always feels better.
> 
> Yep I reckon the 80 will be great tuned to F.



sweet! i think i'll go 10-13-17-26-36-46-56-80. but 80 seems a bit too high... wouldn't it really pull on the trem? right now it's 10-13-17-26-36-46-60-72 i think. the 72 isn't that bad as is right now. guess i'll try putting on 10-56 and see how it feels...


----------



## Dvaienat

rx said:


> sweet! i think i'll go 10-13-17-26-36-46-56-80. but 80 seems a bit too high... wouldn't it really pull on the trem? right now it's 10-13-17-26-36-46-60-72 i think. the 72 isn't that bad as is right now. guess i'll try putting on 10-56 and see how it feels...


 

If the 80 pulls on the trem, screw the screws in the back cavity further in. Retune, ajust screws, retune... etc, until it is in perfect tune. 

As it is, 56 does not balance with a 80. Keep the 10-60 and change the 72 to 80 and it will balance well.


----------



## bmth4111

My tuning is GCGCFAD on my Agile Interceptor 725 and currently using Dean Markley nickle jazz strings which are 12,15,26,34,44,54 gauge (with a 60 for the 7th string).They feel loose and im looking for a tighter feel.What adjustments can i make to obtain a taut/tight feel and what gauge strings should i use? I would realy like to keep the 3rd(F) string wound if possible.


----------



## Guitarman700

I play with 10-59 on my 25.5 seven, But I want to drop down to GDGCFAD. What would be the ideal string Gauge to maintain the tension I'm used to in this tuning?


----------



## Winspear

Guitarman700 said:


> I play with 10-59 on my 25.5 seven, But I want to drop down to GDGCFAD. What would be the ideal string Gauge to maintain the tension I'm used to in this tuning?



52-11 + 72 will be perfect


----------



## Dvaienat

bmth4111 said:


> My tuning is GCGCFAD on my Agile Interceptor 725 and currently using Dean Markley nickle jazz strings which are 12,15,26,34,44,54 gauge (with a 60 for the 7th string).They feel loose and im looking for a tighter feel.What adjustments can i make to obtain a taut/tight feel and what gauge strings should i use? I would realy like to keep the 3rd(F) string wound if possible.


 
I reccomend:

12-60 + 80


----------



## Dvaienat

Guitarman700 said:


> I play with 10-59 on my 25.5 seven, But I want to drop down to GDGCFAD. What would be the ideal string Gauge to maintain the tension I'm used to in this tuning?


 

11-52 + 80

^ this would match the tension of the 10-59 set in B.


----------



## Alwballe

Hey yall!
trying to figure out what gauges to get for my future custom project.
The main issue i have here is that this damn guitar is going to be a 32" 8string.

now, ive always used daddarios, and itll be nice to keep that up, but i need to know what gauges to get so i can actually tune and play the guitar without breaking the strings.
So how much tension can a string actually withstand before it breaks?
Daddario has lbs and kg values on the chart of each set on their webpage, is this what the string can take before it breaks? 
sure hope not, cuz then im kinda screwed.

tuning is going to range between Standard 8string and 1half step down. maybe even a full step.


----------



## Dvaienat

Alwballe said:


> Hey yall!
> trying to figure out what gauges to get for my future custom project.
> The main issue i have here is that this damn guitar is going to be a 32" 8string.
> 
> now, ive always used daddarios, and itll be nice to keep that up, but i need to know what gauges to get so i can actually tune and play the guitar without breaking the strings.
> So how much tension can a string actually withstand before it breaks?
> Daddario has lbs and kg values on the chart of each set on their webpage, is this what the string can take before it breaks?
> sure hope not, cuz then im kinda screwed.
> 
> tuning is going to range between Standard 8string and 1half step down. maybe even a full step.


 
Ok, first of all, longer scales use thicker strings to intonate correctly. That's why a bass uses a 105 gauge when on that scale length, you could use a 75 for correct tension. The higher tension on a bass is a result of the large gauge string used on that scale length. The 75 would not intonate.

You can use a bass string for the low F/F#.

With a 32" scale, I reckon about:

95-70-52-38-28-20-15-11


----------



## Alwballe

NatG said:


> Ok, first of all, longer scales use thicker strings to intonate correctly. That's why a bass uses a 105 gauge when on that scale length, you could use a 75 for correct tension. The higher tension on a bass is a result of the large gauge string used on that scale length. The 75 would not intonate.
> 
> You can use a bass string for the low F/F#.
> 
> With a 32" scale, I reckon about:
> 
> 95-70-52-38-28-20-15-11



Thx for the reply brah 

but is the high string really going to hold? according to the calculator theyre going to have 14-15kg of tension :S


----------



## Moonlighter

Hi Guys,
I'm building a seven stringed guitar. I am new in this world, i always played six stringed instruments. I have some problems with strings. I usually use 0.09 Elixir strings, but for seven strings there is only 0.10 scale strings of this brand. Searching in the net i've found a brand called Sinister Strings that creates a 0.09 scaled strings also for 7 stringed guitars. Does someone know how these strings play?

Peace And Music


----------



## pkgitar

I just bought a full set of 9-58 GHS Boomers. So far so good


----------



## iddqd

Have you ever tried 0.10? Imho there's no big difference.
I'd say give them a chance. Maybe on cheaper ones first like earnie ball.

Or how about DR Strings? The higher strings are lighter at this brand.

Another way can be to buy single strings. Maybe there is a store in your area who sells them.


----------



## BucketheadRules

You could just buy a standard set of 0.09s and then a heavier string like a 0.56 or 0.60 to go on the bottom.

Works for me.


----------



## MatthewK

Why not buy the set of elixirs you would normally use on a six-string plus an individual for your low B?


----------



## Moonlighter

All right thank you all  i'll post a new picture of my creation when i finish it


----------



## Dvaienat

Alwballe said:


> Thx for the reply brah
> 
> but is the high string really going to hold? according to the calculator theyre going to have 14-15kg of tension :S


 
No probs.

I think you're doing something wrong with the calculator.

Here:

Length = 32"

E: .011 = 30.9lbs
B: .015 = 32.25lbs
G: .020 = 33.04lbs
D: .028 = 36.85lbs
A: .038 = 38.12lbs
E: .052 = 39.79lbs
B: .070 = 38.58lbs
F#: .095 = 39lbs

At the end of the day, you could use thinner strings. They'd probably work just as well. ^ this is just what would be 'technically' right. Meshuggah uses a .070 for F on 30" scale. Theirs obviously intonate.


----------



## devolutionary

Is there any post in this thread with a comprehensive breakdown of the guages to tunings across scale? I'm trying to figure out Dropped G on my 25.5" and I have no idea what a .070 will feel like. I can't help but think that a .052 - .013 + .070 will be great, but there's a hell of a lot to slog through. Of course if I have to wade the depths, so be it


----------



## Dvaienat

devolutionary said:


> Is there any post in this thread with a comprehensive breakdown of the guages to tunings across scale? I'm trying to figure out Dropped G on my 25.5" and I have no idea what a .070 will feel like. I can't help but think that a .052 - .013 + .070 will be great, but there's a hell of a lot to slog through. Of course if I have to wade the depths, so be it


 
Try this string tension chart:
http://www.daddario.com/upload/tension_chart_13934.pdf

Or this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...mind-riots-guide-daddario-string-tension.html

For drop G, 11-52 + 80 would work well if you like regular tension e.g. 10-46 in E.


----------



## devolutionary

Awesome, thanks for that. Succinct and specific reading is good, especially since I do most of this at work


----------



## jwade

Ok, so I'm completely new to this stuff. I had an idea that it'd be cool to tune my 7 strings down to having a sort of hybrid bass/guitar thing going on. I tried messing around with the calculator, but being unfamiliar with anything beyond just buying a set of d'addario 59-10's for the guitars, the calculator and I didn't seem to be compatible. So, I figured I'd ask for help. 

What I'd like help with is: if I wanted to tune it down to E A D G C E A with an ibanez artist series 7 string (25" scale), how do I judge what kind of tension I'd need? I'm under the impression that I should have somewhere between a 70 and an 85 for the low E at very least, but I don't really understand how the different tensions need to be balanced out.

Sorry if that was a jumble of stupidity.


----------



## Dvaienat

jwade said:


> Ok, so I'm completely new to this stuff. I had an idea that it'd be cool to tune my 7 strings down to having a sort of hybrid bass/guitar thing going on. I tried messing around with the calculator, but being unfamiliar with anything beyond just buying a set of d'addario 59-10's for the guitars, the calculator and I didn't seem to be compatible. So, I figured I'd ask for help.
> 
> What I'd like help with is: if I wanted to tune it down to E A D G C E A with an ibanez artist series 7 string (25" scale), how do I judge what kind of tension I'd need? I'm under the impression that I should have somewhere between a 70 and an 85 for the low E at very least, but I don't really understand how the different tensions need to be balanced out.
> 
> Sorry if that was a jumble of stupidity.


 
A 70 or even an 80 would feel horrible in E. 85 not so bad. Here are the options you have:

80-59-46-34-22-16-12

^ = 9-42 in E

90-66-50-38-26w-18-13

^ = 9.5-44 in E

95-70-52-38-28w-19-14

^ = 10-46 in E

105-80-59-44-32w-24w-17

^ = 11-53 in E

Anything bigger would be getting a bit silly I think.

These sets I created are 'progressive tension' (progressive higher to lower tension per string). So they're not like the sets of 10-56 + 59 you're used to. Those are horribly unbalanced.


----------



## jwade

Interesting. Thanks very much. Would I have to venture into buying single bass strings then or are there actually any companies that make guitar strings in the 90-100 range? I'm usually a D'Addario fan, but their site doesn't have anything useful in terms of singles (thickest individual string being an 80), and their Jerry Jones/Fender VI sets have 84's in them...
Ernie Ball has one that's pretty close: Ernie Ball | Products


----------



## JosephAOI

Hey guys, I'm thinking about getting an Ibanez RGD7321 (Or an RG7321, havent decided yet) and I'm either gonna tune it to GDGCFAD or G#D#G#C#F#A#D#. The neck is 26.5" so I was thinking that i could use 11-50 with a 66 on the G/G#?


----------



## Dvaienat

jwade said:


> Interesting. Thanks very much. Would I have to venture into buying single bass strings then or are there actually any companies that make guitar strings in the 90-100 range? I'm usually a D'Addario fan, but their site doesn't have anything useful in terms of singles (thickest individual string being an 80), and their Jerry Jones/Fender VI sets have 84's in them...
> Ernie Ball has one that's pretty close: Ernie Ball | Products


 
Yes, you'd have to buy bass strings if you like D'addarios. Ernie Ball makes a .090 guitar string and so does GHS, though.



JosephAOI said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking about getting an Ibanez RGD7321 (Or an RG7321, havent decided yet) and I'm either gonna tune it to GDGCFAD or G#D#G#C#F#A#D#. The neck is 26.5" so I was thinking that i could use 11-50 with a 66 on the G/G#?


 
I wouldn't; it would balance pretty terribly in the drop tuning. 

11-50 + 74 would be perfect!


----------



## JosephAOI

NatG said:


> I wouldn't; it would balance pretty terribly in the drop tuning.
> 
> 11-50 + 74 would be perfect!


 
I Just found out that Misha uses 11s with a 68 in Drop Ab on his Seven String Decibel which is 25.5 scale so wouldnt 10-46's with a 66 work on a 26.5 scale?


----------



## Dvaienat

JosephAOI said:


> I Just found out that Misha uses 11s with a 68 in Drop Ab on his Seven String Decibel which is 25.5 scale so wouldnt 10-46's with a 66 work on a 26.5 scale?


 
10-46 + 68 if you want it perfectly balanced. 10-46 + 70 if you want a progressive balance.

If you like 10-46 in standard E, then I would go for 11-50 + 74, which would be perfectly balanced.


----------



## wez

Hi, i have a schecter omen extreme 7 and im wanting heavier strings on my guitar i was thinking 12s and i was wondering were i would buy them from preferably D'addario. But i was thinking if i put 12guage strings on it would they be way to "Floppy"? the scale of the guitar is 26.5". PLEASE HELP thanks.


----------



## nosgulstic

What tuning?


----------



## wez

Drop A


----------



## wez

DAFCGDA and A-D-G-C-F-a-d


----------



## Hallic

for the low A at least a 0,060 inch


----------



## Winspear

StringsDirect is brilliant for the U.K. Free postage too I think..can't remember. But I always buy my D'addario there. 

Did you write that first tuning backwards? ADGCFAD yes? 7 string standard down to A, not drop A. 
Yes, I'd use 12's for that. With a 66 for the low A. If its AEADGBE (drop A) I'd use 11's.

D'Addario EXL145 12-54 Heavy from Strings Direct
You can buy multipacks for a deal.
They also sell the 66 called NW066.


----------



## Dvaienat

wez said:


> Drop A


 
Drop A or A standard?

You want tight strings so:

drop A: 12-54 + 80

A standard: 13-60 + 80



Hallic said:


> for the low A at least a 0,060 inch


 
A .060 in A would be really loose, like a 38 in E.


----------



## wez

Hey guys can u help me, i have a schecter 7 string and the scale is 26.5" if i buy 12guage strings for it will they be to floppy? TUNNING: D-A-F-C-G-D-A, A-D-G-C-F-a-d and can u tell me WERE I CAN BUY 12s (7strings) THANKS


----------



## meltphace

Hey guys,

I've got a Schecter Damien Elite 8 and it's time to restring it. I usually keep it in Tosin tuning with the low F# dropped to an E, so EBEADGBE. I prefer thicker strings -- I keep 11 gauge beefy slinks on my strat, in standard or D standard tuning -- and I don't expect to retune much. My guitar has a 26.5" neck.

Though I've never used them, a friend of mine prefers Elixir nanoweb strings, so I was considering an elixir 11-49 set with a 68 for the B (because single elixir strings on JustStrings only come in 56 then 68, otherwise I'd go a little lighter for this one) and an elixir 74-80 gauge elixir bass string for the low E. What do you guys think?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Winspear

^ Sounds great  68, 80. 68 is a little thicker than the 80 and 11-49, yes. But not too much


----------



## AcousticMinja

What strings for a 27" scale 7 string guitar in D#1 A#1 D#2 A#2 D#3 A#3 G#3? (I might have gotten the last string wrong. So correct me. Its an open tuning)

I'm thinking maybe a .090" for the low string? That's about as heavy of a gauge that I'd like to go honestly. What would balance well with that? All for a custom set of strings!


----------



## filipe200x

Tell me something: If you get two strings of the same material, will the thicker always be darker sounding?


----------



## Dvaienat

filipe200x said:


> Tell me something: If you get two strings of the same material, will the thicker always be darker sounding?


 
Generally, the thinner string tuned to a certain pitch will be brighter, and the thicker string tuned to the same pitch will be darker.



AcousticMinja said:


> What strings for a 27" scale 7 string guitar in D#1 A#1 D#2 A#2 D#3 A#3 G#3? (I might have gotten the last string wrong. So correct me. Its an open tuning)
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a .090" for the low string? That's about as heavy of a gauge that I'd like to go honestly. What would balance well with that? All for a custom set of strings!


 
90-59-44-28-20w-12-7

^ about as well balanced as possible. Sounds like a weird tuning! The 90 tuned to D#1 will have about 15lbs tension, and the 7 tuned to G#3 will have about 12.5lbs. A progressive-tension set, or about as close to that as possible, given the tuning and the availability of gauges.



meltphace said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got a Schecter Damien Elite 8 and it's time to restring it. I usually keep it in Tosin tuning with the low F# dropped to an E, so EBEADGBE. I prefer thicker strings -- I keep 11 gauge beefy slinks on my strat, in standard or D standard tuning -- and I don't expect to retune much. My guitar has a 26.5" neck.
> 
> Though I've never used them, a friend of mine prefers Elixir nanoweb strings, so I was considering an elixir 11-49 set with a 68 for the B (because single elixir strings on JustStrings only come in 56 then 68, otherwise I'd go a little lighter for this one) and an elixir 74-80 gauge elixir bass string for the low E. What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
If you like that much tension, you need:

11-54 + 75 + 100

Beefy slinkies 11-54 and 75 bass string for the B, along with a 100 bass string for the E would be required for balanced tension in the tuning you like with the amount of tension you like 

The set you proposed would be awfully unbalanced and would probably feel terrible. An 80 tuned to E 1 has the same tension as a 38 tuned to E. A 68 in B feels nowhere near a 49 in E.

I'm the same - I need loads of tension in order for it to feel good and play well.


----------



## rx

what about DGCFAD?


----------



## Dvaienat

rx said:


> what about DGCFAD?


 
What are you wanting to know about DGCFAD? String gauge, tension.... etc?


----------



## rx

actually nevermind here's a new question.

if i step up the gauge a bit, would i have to move the saddle towards the nut or away from it to intonate correctly?


----------



## Dvaienat

rx said:


> actually nevermind here's a new question.
> 
> if i step up the gauge a bit, would i have to move the saddle towards the nut or away from it to intonate correctly?


 
Away, so further back.


----------



## AcousticMinja

> 90-59-44-28-20w-12-7
> 
> ^ about as well balanced as possible. Sounds like a weird tuning! The 90 tuned to D#1 will have about 15lbs tension, and the 7 tuned to G#3 will have about 12.5lbs. A progressive-tension set, or about as close to that as possible, given the tuning and the availability of gauges.



len 27"

D4 .010" PL == 14.43#
A3# .013" PL == 15.36#
D3# .024" PB == 21.35#
A2# .032" PB == 21.56#
D2# .046" PB == 19.89#
A1# .060" PB == 18.67#
D1# .095" PB == 17.36#
total == 128.63#

would that work? Or is that a bit high in terms of tension? I'd like to keep it medium high to medium tension. Kind of like .009's in E. 
By the way, I messed up on the original question, the high string is actually a D not a G. The G would probably come afterwards if I were playing an 8


----------



## Dvaienat

AcousticMinja said:


> len 27"
> 
> D4 .010" PL == 14.43#
> A3# .013" PL == 15.36#
> D3# .024" PB == 21.35#
> A2# .032" PB == 21.56#
> D2# .046" PB == 19.89#
> A1# .060" PB == 18.67#
> D1# .095" PB == 17.36#
> total == 128.63#
> 
> would that work? Or is that a bit high in terms of tension? I'd like to keep it medium high to medium tension. Kind of like .009's in E.
> By the way, I messed up on the original question, the high string is actually a D not a G. The G would probably come afterwards if I were playing an 8


 
Would work fine. 

I'd go for

95 60 46 30 20 13 10

Since it would be more balanced. The A and D stick out in terms of tension.


----------



## AcousticMinja

^

That sounds pretty good. I think I'll go with a .022 instead of the 20 since it matches. Check this set out.
I don't know if a .100 is a good idea or not, but what I'll do is get both a .095 and a .100

len 27"

D4 .010" PL == 14.43#
A3# .013" PL == 15.36#
D3# .022" PL == 19.6#
A2# .030" PB == 19.14#
D2# .046" PB == 19.89#
A1# .060" PB == 18.67#
D1# .100" PB == 18.65#
total == 125.75#


----------



## Dvaienat

If a 100 leads to more balanced tension, I would definitely go with that. Balanced tension always feels better. In fact, if it were me, I'd go with a 105, since I like progressive tension. All in all, it is a very balanced set. Of course, try both and go with the best feeling one.


----------



## Riger

currently my tunning is:
7-A#
6-F
5-A#
4-D#
3-G#
2-C
1-F
i use ernie ball string 42-9 set + 60 for 7 string.
and i like the tension.

but i'm thonking about to go higher to Drop B or Drop C, like:
from lo to high
CGCFADD
or 
BF#BEACC

and i need help, what string gauge to choose.
guitar is ibanez K7.


----------



## Dvaienat

Riger said:


> currently my tunning is:
> 7-A#
> 6-F
> 5-A#
> 4-D#
> 3-G#
> 2-C
> 1-F
> i use ernie ball string 42-9 set + 60 for 7 string.
> and i like the tension.
> 
> but i'm thonking about to go higher to Drop B or Drop C, like:
> from lo to high
> CGCFADD
> or
> BF#BEACC
> 
> and i need help, what string gauge to choose.
> guitar is ibanez K7.


 
Okay, for balanced tension:

*Drop B*

60-40-30-22w-17-12-12

or you could put a high F# on, so

60-40-30-22w-17-12-9

*Drop C*

58-38-28-20w-15-11-11

w/ high G

58-38-28-20w-15-11-8


----------



## Riger

NatG said:


> Okay, for balanced tension:
> 
> *Drop B*
> 
> 60-40-30-22w-17-12-12
> 
> or you could put a high F# on, so
> 
> 60-40-30-22w-17-12-9
> 
> *Drop C*
> 
> 58-38-28-20w-15-11-11
> 
> w/ high G
> 
> 58-38-28-20w-15-11-8



thank you very much man, that helps me alot.


----------



## ivancic1al

Ok this has been sort of dealt with before, but my concern is slightly different.

My Jackson DR-7 measures in at a 26" scale--someone correct me if you have the official specs. A band that I'm joining is in Drop G#, and I like a fair amount of tension (I have 11-48s on a 25.5" scale guitar tuned to Standard E). Sooo, supposing I purchased the Ernie Ball 10-74 8 string set and just used the bottom 7 strings (I'm not a big stickler about whether the G string is wound or not) would that be sufficient for keeping proper tension/intonation? Right now I have a 56 as my low string, and it's waaaay too floppy. Fretting it too hard drastically changes the pitch. That needs to be remedied. 

Thanks for all of your help guys!


----------



## Dvaienat

ivancic1al said:


> Ok this has been sort of dealt with before, but my concern is slightly different.
> 
> My Jackson DR-7 measures in at a 26" scale--someone correct me if you have the official specs. A band that I'm joining is in Drop G#, and I like a fair amount of tension (I have 11-48s on a 25.5" scale guitar tuned to Standard E). Sooo, supposing I purchased the Ernie Ball 10-74 8 string set and just used the bottom 7 strings (I'm not a big stickler about whether the G string is wound or not) would that be sufficient for keeping proper tension/intonation? Right now I have a 56 as my low string, and it's waaaay too floppy. Fretting it too hard drastically changes the pitch. That needs to be remedied.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help guys!


 
Firstly, I believe Jackson DR7 guitars are 25.5" scale. Also, those EB 8 string sets are terribly unbalanced, leading to horrible feel. 11-48 isn't really 'a fair amount of tension' either. Only about 1lb more than 10-46. I recommend you build a custom set, or just get a 6 string set and a separate string for the G#. For well balanced tension:

11-50 + 74

or

11-15-20-28-38-50-74


----------



## Winspear

Using 10-46 in E, I use 11-49+70 in drop G#. So I would suggest 12-50/52 + 70 (keep that low string not too thick for good tone).


----------



## ivancic1al

Sounds good, I'll try that out and let you know, thanks for the reply!


----------



## staybrutal

tuning: E B E A D G B E
current string gauage: 72 59 46 36 26 17 13 10
tension: low
scale length: 28" 

what is the ideal string gauage i have to use for a higher tension? and it is buzzing heavily on A D G strings


----------



## ivancic1al

Update: bought 12-56 + 70 for drop G#, it kicks ass!  

Nice tension, good feel good tone. This thread rules!


----------



## Dvaienat

staybrutal said:


> tuning: E B E A D G B E
> current string gauage: 72 59 46 36 26 17 13 10
> tension: low
> scale length: 28"
> 
> what is the ideal string gauage i have to use for a higher tension? and it is buzzing heavily on A D G strings


 
100-70-52-38-28w-20-15-11

This would work well for higher tension.


----------



## Floppystrings

Current string sizes:

.011 (feels fine)
.014 (feels fine)
.018 (feels fine)
.028 (a little floppy)
.038 (a little floppy)
.049 (straight up floppy)
.059 (officially too floppy)

Guitar: Ibanez ARZ307

Bending on the high strings would be harder with anything thicker, and the lowest string is fretting out.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## astm

Ernieball Skinny Top Heavy Bottom + 62 or 66?


----------



## Tritono

I recommend you start with a 0.68 and if that gauge dont work try a 0.70 for the low A. In my 25.5 scale guitar I use a 0.68 for the low B. My guitar has a floating bridge, if you have a hard tail you maybe would have a little more tension.


----------



## naavanka_

I use dunlop 10-52 set with a 0.70 as a low A.

With a 25.5 scale 10-52 or 11-54+70/72/74 would work


----------



## Generak

I'm playing a '99 Schecter Revenger (yes, Revenger, not Avenger) and I just put new strings on it yesterday when I put my phase I blackouts in there. I'm using D Addario EXL 115's which are 11-49, with a D Addario .68 and I'm dropped to A. I love that tension on there! I used to have a .60 on there but that was disgustingly floppy. 

Since you've got a 25" scale I'd suggest going with 11-52's and with a .70 for the low A. Check out the D Addario EXL 116's. Medium top (11 top) heavy bottom (52 bottom). Those would be wonderfully tight.


----------



## Humanoid

Generak said:


> Since you've got a 25" scale I'd suggest going with 11-52's and with a .70 for the low A.



This.


----------



## crystalmt

Tritono said:


> I recommend you start with a 0.68 and if that gauge dont work try a 0.70 for the low A. In my 25.5 scale guitar I use a 0.68 for the low B. My guitar has a floating bridge, if you have a hard tail you maybe would have a little more tension.



I use Ernie Ball 10-56 and replace the 56 with a 62 (in A standard). I don't find the A or D strings too floppy. A 68 will give you plenty of tension but it will noticeably affect your tone in way you might not like: I would use the smallest string you can get away with, maybe start with a 62 or 64 and work your way up if those are not what you want.


----------



## loktide

i like how your username matches this thread 

anyway, if you like the tension of a 10-46 set in E standard tuning, i'd use a 11-52 set (daddario EXL116) with an added .66 or .68. in my experience those intonate and sound better/more balanced on a 25.5" scale.


----------



## Floppystrings

Thanks the the replies. 

I think I am going to go for the D'Addario EXL116, and for the A string maybe a 68.

If it is too thick I will go 66, and if it is too floppy  I will try a 70. I might just order them all at once, I need to get this size thing taken care of so I can actually enjoy the guitar.


----------



## Dvaienat

I'd go for an 11-52 + 70 set. Or maybe an 11-56 + 74 set.


----------



## Kamikaze7

I personally use an 11-48 & 58 on my 25.5" ESP and have no issue with flop at an A tuning. If you find that the top low strings are too floppy, then I'd try the E.B. Beefy Slinky's with a 64 or a 66. I use that set on another ESP tuned down to C# w/ low G# and again no flop. Start with a 64 first and then try the 66 if you find that the 64 is too thin and still flops on ya. The key thing you want to avoid doing is grinding out the nut by going too thick and your action getting messed up as a result from it. I've had to replace the nut on 4 out of the 5 ESP's I have because guys were using these damn thick strings and turned the action at the nut to shit as a result...


----------



## ZombieHeroRich

Ibz_rg said:


> I think he's tuning UP, Jym.
> 
> I suggest either going with the route that I use, which is also suggested above (GCGCFAD). Or just buying some super fucking tight springs and light as fuck strings. Maybe go with .008s, if they even make a set of .008s for a 7. If not, just get a custom set from somewhere. Drop C is a very fun tuning. I have my 6 and 7 in it, but my 7 has the low G. Try it out and see if you like it at all.



if you get light strings you should maybe have two springs in the back and adjust the floyd itself so it is flush with the body when you are attempting to tune. it'll be a bugger at first but once you get it right it should be no problem from there (until you want to change the tuning in the future  )

Ibz_rg what is the string gauge for your low G? i am interested to drop mine down, and i do have the floyd rose


----------



## MikeH

Honestly, I use a .058. I like my strings slightly loose, so it's the perfect gauge for me. .058-.010 SITs.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

get a high A string and tune to CGCFADG. although, it might not work with the longer scale and the trem would probably break it as well so yea, guess my ideas shit :/


----------



## MikeH

It would definitely work. I don't think the 26.5" scale is much more tension, so adding a .008 would be completely okay for a high G. I know people that use .011s for standard on trem'd guitars, so it's very possible. I just think the low G would be more fun to write with. Different strokes, though.


----------



## AcousticMinja

I'd like to try fifths tuning...from a low A...so this...

A E B F# C# G#

What string gauges could I use? I'm thinking a .060 for the low A(always loved the tension with that), but as far as everything else goes, I really don't know... The guitar in question is 25.5" scale. Regular strat style. Just has p90's 
EDIT: Actually...gonna go with a .064 for the low A.. but yeah.


----------



## Winspear

^ See the thread in my signature. I'd use a .0085 for the high G#. I had awful results with .008's but need to try some more strings really.

For the set, I would use:
A1 .064 nw == 15.28#
E2 .046 nw == 17.48#
B2 .031 nw == 18.79#
F3# .018 pl == 16.55#
C4# .012 pl == 16.51#
G4# .0085 pl == 18.6#

Comparison to a 10 set in standard:
E4 .010 pl == 16.21#
B3 .013 pl == 15.38#
G3 .017 pl == 16.57#
D3 .026 nw == 18.41#
A2 .036 nw == 19.54#
E2 .046 nw == 17.48#

The 5ths set is upsidown sorry.


----------



## oliviergus

Guess some1 have already asked this, but do djenters like floppy or tight strings?
I'm more for tight strings, becuase then I can get some huge pick attack and still be in control. But ive heard that sloppy strings got more djent in it?


----------



## Dvaienat

oliviergus said:


> Guess some1 have already asked this, but do djenters like floppy or tight strings?
> I'm more for tight strings, becuase then I can get some huge pick attack and still be in control. But ive heard that sloppy strings got more djent in it?


 
Thinner strings give you more of a djent tone yes. As it is, thick strings are so much more stable. About 25-26lbs of tension on the low strings and 20-21lbs on the high strings is perfect for me.


----------



## AcousticMinja

I just realized something, besides the fact that this guitar that I want to tune to fifths has crappy hardware, I don't think unwinding will really cut it each time I want to replace the string...it's a strat string through type of guitar.
So i don't know if this question is valid in this thread, but I shall ask anyway...
So I'm going to use a .074 in G and a .068 in A...I'd have to unwind for both. Is there any possible way I could use literally a bass tuning key and have it fit? (yes, I'd have to route out the hole) Something like STEWMAC.COM : Individual Gotoh Compact Bass Tuner ? Anyone ever try this out of frustration from the annoying stabs from unwinding strings?


----------



## Winspear

^ You can just drill out the tuning pegs  I drilled my RG7321 to take a 70 (the thickest it took was a 68 before). I did it with a hand drill and the smallest bit I had was a 90 or something. It was easy and the tuning peg held up just fine even with a hole that big haha.


----------



## StonyTony

What are the best string gauges for drop A on a guitar with a 26.5" scale length if I don't want to tension to tight?


----------



## Winspear

62/64 I'd say


----------



## Dvaienat

StonyTony said:


> What are the best string gauges for drop A on a guitar with a 26.5" scale length if I don't want to tension to tight?


 
9-42 + 62

or

10-46 + 70


----------



## Mithrandir

Hello everyone,
strings on my agile are now as follows:
90 - 74 - 54 - 48 - 38 - 20 - 14 - 11
scale is 28,825
and I tune it whole step down
my problem is, heavy tension. 
Single strings sound great, and really pop out, but chords sound not so great 
So I was thinking on using 10-52 set + 64 + 74 (80) for the eighth, don't know if 74 is too thin for the low E ?


----------



## Saber_777

I use 10-13-17-30-42-52 on my six in standard. I love things tight! 25.5 scale. Altough I keep the Kahler locked with that pin. I dont think I am doing any damage am I? I also keep the nuts locked.

EDIT: Damage to the truss rod.


----------



## Dvaienat

Mithrandir said:


> Hello everyone,
> strings on my agile are now as follows:
> 90 - 74 - 54 - 48 - 38 - 20 - 14 - 11
> scale is 28,825
> and I tune it whole step down
> my problem is, heavy tension.
> Single strings sound great, and really pop out, but chords sound not so great
> So I was thinking on using 10-52 set + 64 + 74 (80) for the eighth, don't know if 74 is too thin for the low E ?


 
10 + 52 + 64 + 74

^ That is terribly unbalanced, and won't feel good. 

Try:

10-46 + 60 + 80


----------



## durangokid

Hey guys, i'm having some trouble using this string tension calculator, could someone help me?

I'm doing some tests with my 1527 and i'm liking how it feels with this setup:

E -0.10
B -0.13
G -0.17
D -0.26
A -0.36
E -0.46
B -0.59

I would like to know wich would be the closer set to that feel but tunning to Eb,Bb,Gb,Db,Ab,Eb,Bb.

Thanks guys


----------



## Winspear

^ Here's how it's done, with the lowest and highest strings as an example 
len 25.5
E4 .010 PL
B1 .059 NW

Press calculate
Input your tension results in place of the gauge

E4b 16.21# PL
B1b 16.41# NW

Press calculate
Gauges = 62 and 10/11

You can do each string precisely but pretty much just buy a 10.5 or 11 gauge set instead of 10's


----------



## sykes

I play in drop A# (A#-F-A#-D#-G-C) - admittedly on a 6 string guitar but I figured i'd post here as it's a great forum and you play similar gauge strings. 

I'm on the lookout for some new string gauges. I've used 60 and 62 sets before, but I was hoping to go up to 65 string sets as the thickest string isn't holding as tight as i'd like, what brands are out there? 
I know DR make a 65 set and as do D'addario (even though they are Chrome Flat-wound?), but they are expensive.

What other options do I have, can anyone suggest any pre packaged sets around 65? Obviously 63, 64, 66 maybe even 67 are fine. 

If not where can I get a single 65 string?

I'm based in the UK, so i'm trying to avoid importing from America but I realise that i'll probably have to!


----------



## Winspear

^StringsDirect.co.uk is great for UK  D'addario NW066 or NW064. You wont find them in sets, sets with a nice thick bottom are hard to find. You could buy a 6 string set and a single and just leave out the highest string.


----------



## Dvaienat

There aren't really any pre-packaged sets aside from the DR 65 set, D'addario 65 set. I reccomend you get a regular 6 string set and buy the separate low 64/65/66 string. E.g. 11-50 + 66 or 10.5-48 + 64 would balance nicely.


----------



## sykes

Nice! I've ordered a single D'addario 64 string from stringsdirect and a 65 DR DDT set, so i'll see see which I prefer when they arrive.

Any other suggestions welcome!

I think i'll definitely try 11-50 string set and then a 65 at some point too. As I said the only string I feel a bit uncomfortable with is the thickest one, the others are always fine, but I always make sure I have a wound 4th string as if I put say a 0.17 gauge string on the 4th string position (such as comes with Zakk Wylde 60's) as that string is tuned to D# it's too floppy and the string sounds flat/out of tune, so I always make sure a wound fourth with the gauge of around 24 to 28 and that works out great. 
Single strings are pretty expensive!


----------



## MTech

sykes said:


> I
> 
> What other options do I have, can anyone suggest any pre packaged sets around 65? Obviously 63, 64, 66 maybe even 67 are fine.



LaBella HRS-D1 Set it's 10-13-26-36-52-64 & if you need heavier then get the D3.


----------



## Lukifer

So, I probably could read every page but I dont want to. I dont understand the calculator with no reading of it as well. So Ill just ask and hope the mods dont shut me down!!

I just got an LTD EC-1000. 24.75 scale. I want to tune to Standard C with the occasion I got to drop Bb. String gauge suggestions???


----------



## Dvaienat

Lukifer said:


> So, I probably could read every page but I dont want to. I dont understand the calculator with no reading of it as well. So Ill just ask and hope the mods dont shut me down!!
> 
> I just got an LTD EC-1000. 24.75 scale. I want to tune to Standard C with the occasion I got to drop Bb. String gauge suggestions???


 
What level of tension do you like? I'll give a few options you have:

Extra low (8-38 in E): 11-50/10-50
Low (9-42 in E): 11-54
Regular (10-46 in E): 12-58
Medium (10-50/11-50 in E): 13-62
High: (12-54 in E): 14-70
Extra High (13-56 in E): 15-74

I'd be using the 15-74, but that's because I like ridiculous amounts of tension.


----------



## Lukifer

I guess I like normal tension. Was thinking about 12s so I think ill start with those! I miss my 25.5 scale guitar!!


----------



## orakle

NatG said:


> Extra High (13-56 in E): 15-74
> 
> I'd be using the 15-74, but that's because I like ridiculous amounts of tension.


 
aka, HNB, happy neck bowing ;P

jokes aside, this is overly exagerated


----------



## Dvaienat

orakle said:


> aka, HNB, happy neck bowing ;P
> 
> jokes aside, this is overly exagerated


 
About 6 turns of the truss rod fixed the neck bow


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah I'm gonna be in C so I don't think ill be bowing my neck!! There is probably a thread for it but I need trust rod advice too. I've never adjusted my own.


----------



## Dvaienat

Lukifer said:


> Yeah I'm gonna be in C so I don't think ill be bowing my neck!! There is probably a thread for it but I need trust rod advice too. I've never adjusted my own.


 
It's very simple, though if you have 10-46 in E already on you won't need to ajust anything, since you aren't adding or taking away tension, well hardly anyway. Just intonate the guitar, and you are set to go. If you go for heavier gauges than the 12-58, then just turn the truss clockwise to straighten the neck. Hold it up to the light to check relief, if not straight yet turn clockwise again etc. Repeat until the neck is perfectly straight. For thinner gauges (lowering tension), do the same but turn counter-clockwise, until the neck is straight.


----------



## kylendm

How does this look for a six string in Drop A#?

len 25.5"

C4 .012" PL == 14.71#
G3 .016" PL == 14.68#
D3# .020" PL == 14.45#
A2# .034" NW == 19.76#
F2 .046" NW == 19.63#
A1# .066" NW == 18.28#

total == 101.49#


----------



## JamesM

^I have a six with a set very close to that, should be great Kyle.


I have a spare RG7621 laying about that I want to tune to F standard. For reference to the feel I'm looking for, I have my Schecter Loomis (26.5") tuned to drop G# with 10-70, so a super tight low end. I just can't wrap my head around tuning a 25.5" that low. I know it's been done well, so if you could point me in the right direction that'd be great.


----------



## kylendm

Awesome just bought two sets one with a .66 and one with a .64 incase that's a little tight for me. Sometimes I like going in B as well.


----------



## JamesM

The Armada said:


> ^I have a six with a set very close to that, should be great Kyle.
> 
> 
> I have a spare RG7621 laying about that I want to tune to F standard. For reference to the feel I'm looking for, I have my Schecter Loomis (26.5") tuned to drop G# with 10-70, a super tight low end. I just can't wrap my head around tuning a 25.5" that low. I know it's been done well, so if you could point me in the right direction that'd be great.


----------



## Lukifer

The Armada said:


> ^I have a six with a set very close to that, should be great Kyle.
> 
> 
> I have a spare RG7621 laying about that I want to tune to F standard. For reference to the feel I'm looking for, I have my Schecter Loomis (26.5") tuned to drop G# with 10-70, so a super tight low end. I just can't wrap my head around tuning a 25.5" that low. I know it's been done well, so if you could point me in the right direction that'd be great.



90 gauge FTW!


----------



## JamesM

Sounds like experience talking?


----------



## Lukifer

Never been up that high. Highest Ive played is a .70.


----------



## JamesM

Pretty big difference there!

I've played with .090s, but not on a seven.


----------



## Lukifer

The Armada said:


> Pretty big difference there!
> 
> I've played with .090s, but not on a seven.



On a bass??


----------



## JamesM

On an 8. Though honestly, that is likely how large I'll have to go for a tight F on a 25.5".


----------



## Lukifer

Ahh got ya. You know it could be worse and have a 24.75 like I just got. I love it though. Im using 12-56 for standard C drop Bb and its perfect if not a little tight.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

yo max, im planning on getting a baritone warmoth soon with a 28 5/8 scale length. what guage strings would be best for tuning to b standard?


----------



## JamesM

I personally like these.

Amazon.com: Ernie Ball 2839 Baritone Electric Guitar String Set (13 -72): Musical Instruments


----------



## Thrashmanzac

^ man they are heavy, i usually use 10-52s or 11-54s on my carvin 6, do you think the baritone strings would be hard to adjust to?


----------



## JamesM

No sir.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

thankyou sir.


----------



## simulclass83

Would 11-54 be too loose for B standard (6 string) on 25.5 scale? 
\


----------



## JamesM

I'd say definitely, but it's preference really. I'd get a baritone string set personally.


----------



## Dvaienat

Depends on how you like your tension. I'd never manage with those gauges, they would feel horrible and my picking would knock them sharp. I guess just try them out and if they are too loose, increase the gauge.


----------



## staybrutal

C# standard on a 7 string, is it possible to do it?


----------



## Dvaienat

Yes of course. 8 + 11-54 should do it.


----------



## staybrutal

NatG said:


> Yes of course. 8 + 11-54 should do it.


 do i have to tune it like a high A, tune it like 3 days in total?


----------



## Winspear

For F#? No, not at all. Shouldn't be any harder than a normal tuning.


----------



## staybrutal

plus i'm using FR trem with 5 springs at the back, any extras to do on them?


----------



## Greatoliver

staybrutal said:


> plus i'm using FR trem with 5 springs at the back, any extras to do on them?



You may need to loosen or tighten the claw, so that the trem sits level with the body. It may lower into the body if you put less tension on it, you you can just loosen the claw til it sits level.


----------



## Kemono

MaxOfMetal said:


> Many questions that often comes up on the boards are those involving string gauge. This thread will help to create a knowledge base of sorts to help guitarists with their string gauge woes.
> 
> To aid me in creating this, I have chosen to use this string tension calculator: String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998. It's not 110% accurate but it's accurate enough to positively answer MANY, if not most questions involving gauge, scale, etc.


I like 25.5" scale in Eb with plain steel 10's. Tension is good except for the low E, which is too loose and gets muddy on the higher frets. The high E is a bit tight, too. I'm in the market for a 7 string. I am thinking to base my strings off the same scale and tension, so... 


Code:


len 25.5"

Eb   .0095" PL == 13.04#
B3b  .013" PL == 13.7#
G3b  .017" PL == 14.76#
D3b  .026" xs == 16.22#
A2b .035" xs == 16.26#
E2b .048" xs == 16.52#
B1b .064" xs == 16.95#
total == 107.45#


I think my local tech can get GHS custom gauge strings.

But what about the low B string (Bb)? -- B1b .064" xs == 16.95#

Too loose for that scale?


----------



## Guitarman700

Alright, 6 string, 27.7 scale. I want to tune to G#-drop F#. What string guage, for a standard, 10=46, tension?


----------



## jeremyb

S420 6 string going for Drop C with 11-50?


----------



## BlindingLight7

Optimal gauge for Drop Ab on a RG7420?

Optimal gauge for Drop C# on a RG5EX1?


----------



## jeremyb

BlindingLight7 said:


> Optimal gauge for Drop C# on a RG5EX1?



I'm a big fan of 10-52 for Drop C#, I use this on my RGR08LTD


----------



## lemonhan

!it is great


----------



## shanike

kylendm said:


> How does this look for a six string in Drop A#?
> 
> len 25.5"
> 
> C4 .012" PL == 14.71#
> G3 .016" PL == 14.68#
> D3# .020" PL == 14.45#
> A2# .034" NW == 19.76#
> F2 .046" NW == 19.63#
> A1# .066" NW == 18.28#
> 
> total == 101.49#



I would go with 12-62 (or 64 tops).


----------



## Dvaienat

Guitarman700 said:


> Alright, 6 string, 27.7 scale. I want to tune to G#-drop F#. What string guage, for a standard, 10=46, tension?


 
Ideally:

15-20-28w-40-54-74

Swap the G# 74 for an 80 for F#


----------



## Edbean

Schecter blackjack c-7.... whats the best gauge set for that. Thank you very much for your help! (I play aeadgbe)


----------



## Dvaienat

Edbean said:


> Schecter blackjack c-7.... whats the best gauge set for that. Thank you very much for your help! (I play aeadgbe)


 
10-46 + 70 for balanced tension.


----------



## ty469725

Ernie Ball Heavy Bottom 10-52 for Drop A# (four steps down). Yes or no? It's what I'm currently using. Guitar is an ESP EC-1000, which is a six string.


----------



## op1e

Pieced together a set on juststrings.com, thought I'd play around with gauges since I made the move from 25.5 to 27" scale. Was going for an LTHB kinda set. Here's what I came up with...

.0095
.012
.016
.030
.042
.049
.068

With shipping it ended up being about $15, though. Guess I'm gonna go back to just getting a 6 string set and having Woodsy's stock the big D'addario's for me. They charge $3 a string for those, though. Any ideas to make this more economical and accessible?


----------



## CrazyDean

D'addario makes a 10-59 for the seven. The .068 is a pretty heavy bottom though. If you need the .068, just buy the 10-52 LTHB from D'addario and one extra string. It's still going to cost you $10-$12. Just be glad you're not a 6-string bassist


----------



## sell2792

For a 25.5 inch, is 10-56 reasonable in AEADGBE (drop A)?


----------



## op1e

Forgot to mention I'm in AEADGBE. I prefer to be around 20# tension on the low A. Thought about getting these 
GHS Heavyweight Boomers Custom Lo-Tune Electric Guitar Strings Heavy and more Guitar Strings at GuitarCenter.com.

but I'd have to buy a high E and a D for that to work.


----------



## op1e

sell2792 said:


> For a 25.5 inch, is 10-56 reasonable in AEADGBE (drop A)?



No where near for me for my originals and playing style. I'm not really djent, but I need the "BOW" on some songs. Right now a .66 is not quite there. A .74 was perfect on my LTD.


----------



## Valserp

sell2792 said:


> For a 25.5 inch, is 10-56 reasonable in AEADGBE (drop A)?



I'm not one to mind soft strings, but even I felt .56 to be too soft for A. I'd go with .60, at least.(well, I bought a barritone instead, but that's another story )


----------



## stevo1

you could buy stainless steel d'addario from juststrings.com. theyll last a good while, theyre a tad cheaper than regular, and you buy less over time.they have a .070 gauge.


----------



## MTech

op1e said:


> With shipping it ended up being about $15, though. Guess I'm gonna go back to just getting a 6 string set and having Woodsy's stock the big D'addario's for me. They charge $3 a string for those, though. Any ideas to make this more economical and accessible?



The HRS-73 & HRS-74 sets HERE are almost those exact gauges, just 1 off on most and it saves money..... plus shortly you'll be able to order exact gauge custom sets direct from the manufacture and save money that way as well. 



op1e said:


> Forgot to mention I'm in AEADGBE. I prefer to be around 20# tension on the low A. Thought about getting these
> GHS Heavyweight Boomers Custom Lo-Tune Electric Guitar Strings Heavy and more Guitar Strings at GuitarCenter.com.
> 
> but I'd have to buy a high E and a D for that to work.



The sets on the same page above would work for you and then you wouldn't need to buy an extra string.


----------



## Gamma362

Ok right now I tune to E/E flat standard on a 25.5 inch scale neck and a floyd rose floating trem (don't know if that's going to make a difference or not) with
.10 .13 .17 .26 .36 .46

I want to start Playing in C standard (2 steps down) and I figured I should Use
.12 .15 .26 .34 .44 .54

i tried the calculator in the OP but it kinda confused me so that's why I ask, I figure I should be getting just about the same amount of tension with those strings as I do with the .10s. Am I correct?


----------



## atticmike

Hey folks,

what string gauge is it you are currently strumming on in the following tunings: 

DROP C

DROP C#

Never drop your six string, no matter what obstacles you are confronting. There is always a way around or a better solution.

This has been my motto for quite some years now. 

Taking advantage of writing your own material, you can always rewrite couple of riffs and allocated it on the fretboard.

Whilst I was testing out the vocals for my next project on all the tracks that I've written so far, it struck me like a fucking lightning. 

The way I've grown to write songs doesn't correspond with the pitch of my voice anymore. I had to go all the way down from gis to e while being tuned in EB. 

Thus having no chance to evade this misery, I'm kind of forced to consort with drop tunings. 

It'd help me a lot if you posted your experience or recommendations. 

Mike


----------



## thebass444

For Drop C I currently use a set of 10-52s (i.e. D'addario light top/heavy bottom); but i used to use 11-54s (i.e. Ernie Ball Beefy Slinky), and those worked great as well, but I like the slightly looser (but not too loose feel) of the 10-52s better and the light top makes it way easier to play stuff with the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd strings of the guitar. Then again, I've heard some people use sets as heavy as 12-56 for drop C.

My personal recommendation would be to start with the 10-52s and try heavier sets if they feel to0 loose because it seems as if you've been playing in standard tuning and were most likely just using a set of 9s. They'll feel like smallest change in the feel of the guitar strings.

A set of 10-52 should work fine for drop C# as well, considering much heavier sets work for drop C


----------



## sinnersmoon

I use 11-54 for drop C (DR strings DDT). I used them also for drop C# and I liked that tight fell.


----------



## MetalMike04

i used the 10-52 'balls and they were great back when i played in drop C


----------



## atticmike

MetalMike04 said:


> i used the 10-52 'balls and they were great back when i played in drop C



Luckily, I still have them lingering around in my home-studio / rehearsal room up in the attic I guess  Will be looking for them later xD



sinnersmoon said:


> I use 11-54 for drop C (DR strings DDT). I used them also for drop C# and I liked that tight fell.



Hr. 54 sounds a bit heavy but I'll see how they will be doing. 

thx mate 



thebass444 said:


> For Drop C I currently use a set of 10-52s (i.e. D'addario light top/heavy bottom); but i used to use 11-54s (i.e. Ernie Ball Beefy Slinky), and those worked great as well, but I like the slightly looser (but not too loose feel) of the 10-52s better and the light top makes it way easier to play stuff with the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd strings of the guitar. Then again, I've heard some people use sets as heavy as 12-56 for drop C.
> 
> My personal recommendation would be to start with the 10-52s and try heavier sets if they feel to0 loose because it seems as if you've been playing in standard tuning and were most likely just using a set of 9s. They'll feel like smallest change in the feel of the guitar strings.
> 
> A set of 10-52 should work fine for drop C# as well, considering much heavier sets work for drop C



I'll give the 10-52 a try and see where it'll take me 

About odd people's experience, I had a friend of mine who seriously put hybrid slinky on his six string along with drop c tuning oO Oddball 


Thanks to you all fellas, your input has really made it a lot easier for me to come to a decision. 

By the way, currently I'm using the regular slinkies so I'll be probably giving the heavy bottom ones a try 

Shitz, guess I will pay our local guitar engineer a visit to get the neck readjusted ... Don't feel like meeting Fret Buzz anytime soon.


----------



## thebass444

the hybrid slinkies do sound a bit crazy. the other guitarist in my band actually uses a 10-49 set for drop c/d standard, and the 6th string on that feels way too loose to me; i couldn't imagine how a 46 6th string could possibly sound good as a low C


----------



## UltraParanoia

I use these for D standard & Drop C.
I'd imagine some people would find them to loose, but they feel great


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I used to use 10-52's on my 24.75 les paul in Drop C and I found the 3 top strings to be WAY too loose. I find 12-52 to be way better as the difference between the top 3 and bottom 3 strings isn't as dramatic and the top 3 strings have some tension in them 

I know a number of people who use 12-54's in drop c and really enjoy it as well.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I use anything from 9s to 11s and play just as well. 54 isn't too thick for it at all, though Im a strong believer that a good guitar player can shred on any of these choices in Drop C


----------



## icos211

I tune a bit lower, down to C standard (C,F,A#,D#,G,C), and would suggest it to anyone. What I have done ever since I played in drop C, though, is go out and get a D'addario light 7 string set, and throw away the high E. This gives me 13-59 gauge, without having to order them online and wait (but you have to pay a little extra).

The feel is really tight, and I very much like it. However, when my cousin tried this with his guitar, an Ibanez with a Floyd Rose, he had dead notes everywhere. It very much surprised me, because it works fine on my Schecter with the string-through bridge. Maybe something to try, but I guess be careful of it.


----------



## NovaReaper

I use the D'addario 12-60 set for drop C.


----------



## TheJokker

i like to really beef up the gauge on the string i'm dropping to compensate for the slack therefore i use a set of 9's and throw away the 9 string and add a 60.

so i end up with 11-16-24 (wound) 32-42-60. the gauge is heavier but once I've dropped down the tension is close to a normal guitar on all strings.


----------



## Lukifer

Just got an ERG last night and need new strings. It's 27" scale. I want to play standard B and some drop A. What's good string gauge for this? I suck at the calculator so asking for help!!! I don't need super super tight tension. But good enough to be clear.


----------



## Lukifer

It's a six string BTW......


----------



## atimoc

thebass444 said:


> For Drop C I currently use a set of 10-52s (i.e. D'addario light top/heavy bottom)



Same here, I think they work great.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I can't use anything other than Elixirs, personally. Ernies just disintegrate after about two hours of playing. 

For Eb/drop C# and D/drop C on a 25.5 scale I'd use 10-52s, personally.


----------



## Dead Undead

KFK 10-46+52


----------



## JeffFromMtl

For drop C and D standard, I used to use 52's, moved up to 54's for a while, back down to 52's, and have now found what works best for me at 49's. But I'm also one of the guys who thinks that the 68 for F# and E on my 8 strings works perfectly, so I guess I like my strings with a little more slack than most of the dudes on here.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

I want to tune to Bb Standard. What gauge and strings are good for this? 25.5" scale on my C-1 Classic?


----------



## Explorer

I rarely open this thread, but realized why I avoid it: I hate guesswork. I can give extremely specific answers though, as long as I know a few things.

To give precise answers about string gauges and tension for a particular instrument, I need the following:

Full string gauges (not just one string), scale length and tuning you preferred previously

Scale length and full tuning on target instrument. 

Without knowing what tension you already like (which can be derived from all the information needed from the previous instrument), there's no way to know where you're starting from.

Without knowing what scale length and tuning you want to use, there's no way to know what gauges would exactly provide the appropriate tensions. 

The more precisely you define your point of origin and your destination, the more precisely you can be answered. I actually like doing string calculations, but don't invest any time if I have to start guessing.


----------



## Lukifer

Ok so an example would be, I need help with a 26.5" scale guitar, B-B tuning, and 10, 13, 17, 26, 36, 46. I want to know what strings will achieve the same tension on my 26.5" scale guitar as the 10-46 on my 24.75" scale guitar in E.


----------



## Explorer

Okay, so taking a quick look at your 24.75" tensions...

.010 E4 - 15.26
.013 B3 - 14.47
.017 G3 - 15.6
.026 D3 - 17.44
.036 A2 - 18.38
.046 E2 - *16.45*

...it's pretty straightforward... except for that weird drop in tension which many string sets impose on the lowest string. That's lower than the two strings above it! Why?! 

Going with a straight tension equivalent on your 26.5", you'll want...

.012 B3
.016 F#3
.022 plain or .024w - D3
.032 A2
.046 E2
.056 B1

I'd be more inclined to raise the tension of your lowest string to next in the progression, to 19.33. If you want to go that route, use .062 on your lowest course.

Good luck!

----

I know that there are topics on the internet regarding progressive string tension, including one page from a guy who believes he's the only one who can figure out how to do it. If anyone does a search and starts reading about the subject, I'm *positive* you'll know exactly whom I'm talking about.... *laugh*


----------



## Lukifer

Thanks dude! I tried using the calculater and it incited a lot of blank stares at my screen so thanks for being smarter for me!


----------



## afxwinter

I should have an SC-607B in about a week and was wondering what gauge I should go for for Drop-F# (F#,C#,F#,B,E,G#,C#)
I like the feel of 10-52s on my drop-D guitars if that helps.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Explorer

Explorer said:


> To give precise answers about string gauges and tension for a particular instrument, I need the following:
> 
> Full string gauges (not just one string), *scale length* and tuning *you preferred previously*
> 
> Scale length and full tuning on target instrument.





afxwinter said:


> I should have an SC-607B in about a week and was wondering what gauge I should go for for Drop-F# (F#,C#,F#,B,E,G#,C#)
> I like the feel of 10-52s on my drop-D guitars if that helps.
> Thanks a lot!



I need to know at what scale length you were using that set of .010-.052... which I assume is a set of light/heavy strings. Be precise, and you'll get a precise answer.

Cheers!


----------



## afxwinter

Explorer said:


> I need to know at what scale length you were using that set of .010-.052... which I assume is a set of light/heavy strings. Be precise, and you'll get a precise answer.
> 
> Cheers!



Ah my bad, my other guitars are 24 3/4.
Also, I need to use steel strings. 
*
Note inches mm lbs kg*
E 0.010 0.25 16.2 7.35
B 0.013 0.33 15.4 6.98
G 0.017 0.43 16.6 7.53
D 0.030 0.76 23.6 10.70
A 0.042 1.07 24.6 11.16
E 0.052 1.32 20.4 9.25 (I have this one dropped to D so the tension will be less on my current guitars than what's shown here)


----------



## afxwinter

Would this work ok?

C4# .011" P == 15.55#
G3# .014" P == 14.14#
E3 .018" p == 14.73#
B2 .032" s == 21.94#
F2# .046" s == 24.2#
C2# .060" s == 23.65#
f1# .070". s == 14.13#
total == 128.34#


----------



## Explorer

Previous tension at 24.75

.010 Eb 13.19
.013 Bb 12.09
.017 Gb 13.89
.030 Db 20.99
.042 Ab 22.05
.052 Eb 18.46

Note that your lowest note, like most string sets, drops the tension by a huge amount comparatively. In the following recommendations, I'm upping the tension on your low C# in line, progressing with the string tension of the rest of the set. I also give two possibilites for the lowest string, based on progressive tension and on the non-linear tension of your current set.

Strings for closest equivalent tension at 27"

.010 C#4
.013 G#3
.017 E3
.032 B2
.044 F#2
.062 C#2
.080 F#1 (Alternatively .090 for progressive tension)

You can get a ball-end nickel .090 from Ernie Ball dealers.

Good luck!


----------



## afxwinter

Explorer said:


> Previous tension at 24.75
> 
> .010 Eb 13.19
> .013 Bb 12.09
> .017 Gb 13.89
> .030 Db 20.99
> .042 Ab 22.05
> .052 Eb 18.46
> 
> Note that your lowest note, like most string sets, drops the tension by a huge amount comparatively. In the following recommendations, I'm upping the tension on your low C# in line, progressing with the string tension of the rest of the set. I also give two possibilites for the lowest string, based on progressive tension and on the non-linear tension of your current set.
> 
> Strings for closest equivalent tension at 27"
> 
> .010 C#4
> .013 G#3
> .017 E3
> .032 B2
> .044 F#2
> .062 C#2
> .080 F#1 (Alternatively .090 for progressive tension)
> 
> You can get a ball-end nickel .090 from Ernie Ball dealers.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for working that out Explorer I appreciate your time!

I'm actually in Drop-D on my 24.75 guitars so my current tension is like this according to: String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998 (I need steel strings)

E4 .010" P == 15.28#
B3 .013" P == 14.49#
G3 .017" P == 15.61#
D3 .030" s == 23.27#
A2 .042" s == 24.33#
D2 .052" s == 16.1#
total == 109.07#

Since I need steel strings (I'm allergic to nickel) would it be possible to use a steel bass string for my low F# without losing any sustain or having other probs?


----------



## Vyn

Used the following gauges:


len 25.5"

E4b .011" p == 17.48#
B3b .014" p == 15.89#
G3b .018" p == 16.55#
D3b .028" nw == 18.98#
A2b .038" nw == 19.23#
E2b .048" nw == 16.87#
B1b .060" nw == 15.22#
total == 120.21#

Is this looking right on paper? Should I consider adjusting any of the gauges?


----------



## simulclass83

Hey everyone. I just ordered a 6 string bass with a 35" scale. I will be tuning a whole step down. What strings would you recommend? I like things slightly tight. 

6-string Slinky Bass Long Scale Nickel Wound .032 - .130
This okay?

http://www.elixirstrings.com/products/product_bass.html#6string
Something here?

Thanks.


----------



## Explorer

@Vyn - I prefer progressive tensions, so I normally adjust my tensions going up, if only by a pound or two, as the strings descend. If you're not married to your lowest two strings being so loose, I'd probably extend the tension progression downwards.

@simulclass83 - That string set will be perfect... if it feel right. I wish I could tell you that they will feel exactly how you define "slightly tight," but that phrase doesn't contain a definition which can be used to figure out a tension. 

Unfortunately, if this is your first bass, and if you've never found a set of strings which gave you exactly the feel you wanted at a known scale length, there's no way for me to determine what you should do. This is a common point of discussion on TalkBass, that first search to find strings which feel and sound as one prefers. 

I eventually settled on D'Addario Chromes for my fretless 5-string Curbow, the smaller set (.040 to .095 +.135), because I like their sound and feel. I use Fodera strings on my 6-string fretted Curbow, and GHS Pressurewounds on my SR506. It took me some experimentation to know what kind of tension I preferred for different situations. 

Sorry about my inability to answer from that information.

----

@afxwinter - I'm not gonna be able to revise the calculations tonight, as we're about to watch a movie, but I'll recalculate and get back to you in the next few days.


----------



## jin

I have some questions that i hope you can answer. Do different guitar brands have different tensions for the same gauge of strings?( E.g Does Elixir gauge 9 has slightly different tension from ernie ball gauge 9) . And can you use different guitar brand strings on the same guitar without affecting the neck of the guitar? i ask this is because i want to use a combination of elixir strings and normal strings as my top strings rust fast so the elixir can help to make the strings last longer in relation to my normal bottom strings.


----------



## WFD

Heya Guys
how are you?
a quick question : i have a Ibanez S7320 22 Frets 25"5 Scale Length, that i now tune to A. so its D-A-F-C-G-D-A
I BOUGHT THIS Daddario 6 string set http://mediacdn.shopatron.com/media/mfg/421/category_image/x02_339125.jpg
PLus a 7th extra thats either 62 or 60. 
but this 7th is flabby. Q: /
should i change the whole set or just the flabby one???i bought also a 7th thats 70 but it doesnt fit the tuner hole Q: P 
Any help would be appreciated
thanks in advance
JP


----------



## Explorer

@afxwinter - Sorry about last time. Using the tensions you supplied, you'll get the same tensions using *steel* strings:

.011 C#
.015 G#
.022 E
.032 B
.045 F#
.060 C#
.075 F#

However, that last string is completely out of line with the rest of your strings, with a drop of over 8 pounds in tension compared to the previous string. If you take the progressive tension route, you'll wind up a little over a pound over the previous string, using a .100 for that low F#. 

Edit: you ninja'd me, but I'll note that my set continued up in tension where you stopped. That's why my gauges are larger than your set at the bottom end. 

----

@jin - Personally, I don't think there is much difference in *tension* between strings of the same material and gauge from different manufacturers. Although they might use a slightly different alloy, there'd have to be a larger difference to affect the density in a major way. A string of a particular gauge and density will need a certain tension to reach a specific pitch. 

There are other factors which can affect feel, of course. Elixirs have stuff around the windings which make them harder to bend, so they'll feel stiffer when one incurs the bending required to push the string to the neck. That's stiffness, not tension, in the same way that a toothpick can be stiff without any tension pulling on it at all. 

Yes, you have permission to mix strings. 

For the record, I don't think the Elixir plain strings have a coating, but are instead plated. They claim that the plated strings last 3 - 5 times longer than plain strings. I have no personal experience one way or the other. 

----

@WFD - Using a .060 (13.5 lbs.) or a .062 (14.4 lbs.) drops your tension more than 8 lbs. on your lowest string. In fact, at that pitch those strings will have less tension than every other string on your guitar. I'm not surprised you find it to be flabby. 

If you can live with the dip in tension for your low D (22.3, compared to the G with 24.3), you can use the same low D tension for your low A by using a .080.


----------



## WFD

Hails Man
Thank you for replying me .
whats your suggestion of strings?? i mean the gauges and respective strings.
i dont want it flabby as it is.. specially the low A. the low D is ok but could be tighter. 
whats your suggestion of STring set? i can get them separated. 
Fucking thanks once again
JP


@WFD - Using a .060 (13.5 lbs.) or a .062 (14.4 lbs.) drops your tension more than 8 lbs. on your lowest string. In fact, at that pitch those strings will have less tension than every other string on your guitar. I'm not surprised you find it to be flabby. 

If you can live with the dip in tension for your low D (22.3, compared to the G with 24.3), you can use the same low D tension for your low A by using a .080.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Explorer

@WFD - Going to a .060 for that D will bring the tension in line with the rest of your set. Try tuning your lowest string up to that D and see how it feels, assuming you currently have a .060 on there and not a .062. You might just be able to move it over one and replace it with that .080. 

Good luck!


----------



## WFD

Thanks Explorer.. i have a 070 7th string here and it doesnt fit the tuning peg hole. it doesnt enter there. its too thick. the 0.80 wont fit it ahahahah for sure. 
so..let me see if i understood what you said Right :
1 - i should replace the 6th string for a gauge 0.60 right? and then see if the problem is ok.
2 - if the problem is not fixed, then i should try replacing also the 7th for a 0.80.
did i get it right ??
thanks again


----------



## WFD

OH and i just looked at it and the 7TH string is a 0.62.


----------



## ZEBOV

Elixir Nanoweb 130-105-85-65-45 is what I currently use on a 34" scale bass for BEADG. I want to tune to F#BEAD. Guages?


----------



## seanstephensen

I have an Ibanez Xiphos 707 and would like to try tuning it (low to high) AGCFADG. I currently have it in AGCFAD to play area fifty done , but would like to try setting it up with another high string, I think that'd be cool to jam on. What string gauges and stuff would people reccomend? (specifically for the High G I guess). Right now (in standard tuning) I like the treble strings with a set of 9's, but like the lower strings tight for heavy chugging. I think I have a 58 for the low B right now


----------



## Beentothefuture

On my 8 string I have a similar tuning with the lower 7 string being down a step and then having the highest string be a g so its adgcfadg. For the high g I am currently using an 8 gauge and have had no issues with it. I may switch to a lighter gauge in the future but currently it works perfect for me.


----------



## seanstephensen

Beentothefuture said:


> On my 8 string I have a similar tuning with the lower 7 string being down a step and then having the highest string be a g so its adgcfadg. For the high g I am currently using an 8 gauge and have had no issues with it. I may switch to a lighter gauge in the future but currently it works perfect for me.



can you bend/vibrato with the 8? or just play notes? what do you use for your low A?


----------



## Explorer

@WFD - that .062 is a little bit more of a jump in tension than using .060, and will also make the drop for the low .080 a bit more noticeable. I'd spend the few bucks on a .060, but that's just me. 

Most of us who use much thicker strings than would normally fit on a guitar use a few different methods. The tuner hole can be expanded, but that can result in thin walls and breakage of the machine, so I prefer to instead unwind the outer wrapping to where I can fit the string in, but still have the wrapping taken up a bit around the tuner. That will keep it from possibly unwinding over time. 

@ZEBOV - You fell off the bottom of what's available from Elixir, or anything using the D'Addario string calculation data. You're going to want a .175 for that low string, with the rest of the gauges (.065 .085 .105 .130) moving up one string position. Hmm... you can probably find strings of that gauge from O4+, Rotosound, and Circle K, but possibly from other places as well. Just google ".175 bass string" and see what turns up. 

@sean - I posted earlier what I'd really need to be able to give a specific answer, and that would be a specific question with specifics. If you want something more than the advice you've already received, be sure to give the full details regarding current scale length, pitches and string gauges. 

Cheers!


----------



## afxwinter

Explorer thanks for taking the time out to help me!
I can't wait to get this thing strung up with a pro-setup!


----------



## WFD

Explorer. do the 70 on the 7th do the work Or?!!?!? because i already have this .70 here.


----------



## Explorer

@WFD - You said you wanted to overcome having a flabby string. I answered accordingly. .070 will put you back into flabby territory... which is why I gave you a string gauge which has just a small tension drop on the last string, rather than a larger string which would progress even further in tension. 

"My lowest string is flabby. What should I use to to avoid that?"

"The minimum size you can use to avoid that lack of tension is this gauge."

"Yeah, but what about something smaller than that gauge?"


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

What baritone strings are better? Elixer or D' Adarrio? PM me if you wish. Need some help.


----------



## WFD

Explorer said:


> @WFD - You said you wanted to overcome having a flabby string. I answered accordingly. .070 will put you back into flabby territory... which is why I gave you a string gauge which has just a small tension drop on the last string, rather than a larger string which would progress even further in tension.
> 
> "My lowest string is flabby. What should I use to to avoid that?"
> 
> "The minimum size you can use to avoid that lack of tension is this gauge."
> 
> "Yeah, but what about something smaller than that gauge?"



Ahhhhhh sorry man
i got you .
but right now i would ask you something different. but based on the same problem.
could you advise me a whole new set of strings that wil be as tight and even in tension as possible in this tuning im using?
Q: )Krissy 
JP


----------



## shanike

I play a 7 string, 26" scale in drop-A tuning (AEADGBE), my current gauges are 74, 50, 38, 28, 17, 13, 10. they're all nickel-wound.

while I'm happy with the tension of the lowest .74, it's playability isn't great, it's just too damn thick.

I've heard someone say that steel gauges get you more tension with smaller gauge, is that correct?
could I switch the .74 with a steel gauge; if so, what would be the equivalent? 
would .70 steel work?
alternatively, can you suggest some of those "heavy core" or special strings?

sorry, I dunno how to use a gauge calc.... yet.


----------



## dclayton1388

Alright, the calculator is smarter than I am.
Explorer, I'm getting an agile intrepid 828 today, I want to tune it to BEADGBEG, (one low string one high string) and I have no clue what gauges to use. Help?


----------



## Beentothefuture

seanstephensen said:


> can you bend/vibrato with the 8? or just play notes? what do you use for your low A?



Honestly I don't bend really on the highest string. You can do a half step bend fine and I vibrato with it fine as well. The luthier put a big .64 gauge on the low string for the A.....I'm used to playing a .56 for a B string. I've actually grown accustom to it now and kinda like it. It definitely sounds well and isn't flabby but I assume even a .60 would work for the A....I would just be worried about it being a little flabby but it should work. If you plan on bending a lot with the high g string then I would consider a 7 probably.


----------



## Explorer

@GuitaristOfHell - I know what kinds of strings I prefer, but that doesn't make them better for anything other than meeting my preferences.

Coated strings have a different feel and tone than plain nickel strings, and both are different from plain steel strings. There is a trade-off between longer tonal life if you have a coated string, and a more brilliant tone with a plain string. I don't know, however, how long it takes for an uncoated string to go dead beyond the deadened tone of a coated string. It would be ironic if the the main advantage to a coated string were a consistent tone... even if that tone were dead. *laugh*

Anyway, you'll have to do some reading through the Googles and see what the opinions are of people who have written comparisons. I'm sure there is more than one such review posted.

@WFD - Normalized a bit more: .011 .014 .019 .032 .046 .064 .085.

.085 isn't available as a guitar-ball-end string. .090 is, from Ernie Ball, and will only add about about 2 lbs. at the bottom.

@shanike - As it is, your strings at the bottom are pretty much in line tension-wise. If you really wanted to drop that last string in tension, and if you're normally okay with the drop in tension for the lowest string on most guitars, you could probably back off to a .068 and still be relatively decent. 

By the string's playability being affected due to it being too thick, are you talking about bending? Or is the tone not to your liking? 

The reason I ask is that I'm accustomed to either playing through flat keyboard amps which can handle my instrument's full range, or (if I'm in Guitar Center trying gear out) using some kind of fairly transparent Trace Eliot amp, which can reproduce the full tone of my low E1 without making it sound like a thud. 

I may have further questions after that initial answer, and am hopeful I might have some helpful words for you.

@ddayton1388 - In order to have a clue what strings you might like on it, I need to know about a guitar for which you liked the tension, regardless of whether it was an 8 or a 6. I need to know pitch and gauge for each string, as well as the scale length. 

However, you're about to be disappointed in one great way.

Normal guitar strings, regardless of gauge break around G#4 at 25.5". If you add two frets to that neck, it brings the scale length to 28.625", and lowers the highest possible pitch with normal strings to F# (a whole tone, or two frets lower than that G#4). Without using the special strings from Octave 4 Plus, you'll never see G on that instrument.

If you want to rethink those notes, just give the new pitches whne you give the preferred gauges/pitches, and the scale length, for your previous guitar. Otherwise, I'll calculate the string gauge for the O4+ string, and check to see if there is one available for what is your preferred tension.


----------



## shanike

@Explorer:
thanks for the response.
I can't go any lower than .74 because anything below, even with .72 I get tuning / intonation problems. I'm happy with string's tonality, that's not a problem.

by worse playability = bends and vibrato play are acceptable, what I meant is that the thickest string sort of "sticks out" of the bunch:







so when I play any chord, for instance:

e-0
b-0
g-0
d-4
a-7
e-4
a-4

I just feel the thickness difference under my fingers. this is why I'm sort of looking into other options, ie. smaller gauge with the same tension.

BTW: am I doing it right?



> len 26" == 26.0"
> 
> E .010" PL == 16.86# ( 0.0040gm/cm 329.6hz )
> B, .013" PL == 15.99# ( 0.0067gm/cm 246.9hz )
> G, .017" PL == 17.23# ( 0.0114gm/cm 196.0hz )
> D, .028" NW == 22.15# ( 0.0262gm/cm 146.8hz )
> A,, .038" NW == 22.43# ( 0.0473gm/cm 110.0hz )
> E,, .050" NW == 21.27# ( 0.0798gm/cm 82.4hz )
> A,,, .074" NW == 20.95# ( 0.1766gm/cm 55.0hz )
> total == 136.87#


----------



## dclayton1388

@Explorer, 25.5 length, standard tuning elixir 46-10's. so, 46 36 26 17 13 10. I liked that tension. 

And an ernie ball .008 won't make it to that high g?


----------



## Explorer

@shanike - At 26", here's the tensions for your strings, along with the tensions as you back off in gauge and tension:

.010 E4 22.72 lbs.
.013 B3 21.56 lbs.
.017 G3 20.57 lbs.
.028 D3 29.85 lbs.
.038 A2 30.24 lbs.
.050 E2 29.79 lbs.
.074 A1 28.24 lbs.

Now, going to thinner gauges...

.072 A1 26.88 lbs.
.070 A1 25.50 lbs.
.068 A1 24.16 lbs.

Going with a .070 stainless string just gains you a bit less than a pound.

.070 Stainless A1 26.44 lbs. 

I can see what you're saying, that the string is half again as thick as the previous string... which happens more than once in your set. 

Will it make you feel any better to know that my lowest string is .090? The differene in the feel is surmountable, and it's worth it for the tone. I'll never use a non-progressively tensioned set of strings on ERG again.

----

@dclayton1388 - Based on your preferred tensions, here's your target string set at 28":

G4 .009* 21.85 lbs.
E4 .0105 20.73 lbs.
B3 .014 18.78 lbs.
G3 .020 24.81 lbs.
D3 .028 26.33 lbs.
A2 .039 27.8 lbs.
E2 .054 28.3 lbs.
B1 .074 30 lbs.

That first .009 string will be a special order from Octave 4 Plus strings. There are quite a few discussions about making these strings work, and some of the better ideas I've seen include using some sort of narrow rubber tubing to protect the string until it gets past the string saddles, making sure the nut, saddle and tuner don't have anything to cut into the string, and so on. I've used O4+ strings with great success, including tuning to A4 at your scale length on my full fifths 8-string. 

I'm one of many guitarists who have attempted to tune beyond G#4 at 25.5". I started my attempts back in the late '70s and early '80s, and I'm convinced that it won't happen with standard strings. However, I'm a huge fan of people giving it a shot empirically. If you wind up having success for more than a month, I'll be interested in hearing about it. 

About your tuning in general, though... it seems like quite a change, and the additional intervals seem a little disjointed to me, especially if you haven't worked in this tuning at all. I'd suggest using a subset of it on your 25.5" 6-string, to see if it's as useful as you're imagining, before you start filing the nut and adjusting the intonation, but that's just me being cautious. You could test the high end by using a capo at the third fret, for example, after tuning to E4 C#4 G#3 E3 C#3 F#2, and see how that feels as a top end. I'm more a fan of regular interval progression, but we all have different tastes.

Good luck!


----------



## WFD

@ Explorer
Hey man
thanks for the reply : in this example  *"If you can live with the dip in tension for your low D (22.3, compared to the G with 24.3), you can use the same low D tension for your low A by using a .080."*

can you explain it different? i think i misunderstood it or didnt understand it at all

do you mean i should use 060 instead of the 056 on the low D and put a 0.85 in the Low A instead of the 0.62?


D 0.011 
A 0.014 
F 0.019 
C 0.032 
G 0.044 
D 0.056 
A 0.062




@WFD - Using a .060 (13.5 lbs.) or a .062 (14.4 lbs.) drops your tension more than 8 lbs. on your lowest string. In fact, at that pitch those strings will have less tension than every other string on your guitar. I'm not surprised you find it to be flabby.


----------



## Explorer

WFD said:


> @ Explorer
> Hey man
> thanks for the reply : in this example "If you can live with the dip in tension for your low D (22.3, compared to the G with 24.3), you can use the same low D tension for your low A by using a .080."
> 
> can you explain it different? i think i misunderstood it or didnt understand it at all
> 
> *do you mean i should use 060 instead of the 056 on the low D and put a 0.85 in the Low A instead of the 0.62?*



yes, that's exactly what I meant. I actually wrote a bit more, and you kept asking different questions, so I'm not surprised that you'd have lost track.

You asked how what strings you should use to avoid the flabbiness you were complaining about.

I gave you a new set of gauges to avoid what was making you complain.

You asked if you could use less than those tensions/gauges, moving back into flabby territory.

Und zu weiter.

It's too late in the evening here for me to have the energy to re-read the back and forth, but I'm pretty sure I did give an answer to your original question, what you should do to avoid the problems you wanted to eliminate. That was my best advice; whether you use it or not, good luck!


----------



## WFD

Explorer said:


> yes, that's exactly what I meant. I actually wrote a bit more, and you kept asking different questions, so I'm not surprised that you'd have lost track.
> 
> You asked how what strings you should use to avoid the flabbiness you were complaining about.
> 
> I gave you a new set of gauges to avoid what was making you complain.
> 
> You asked if you could use less than those tensions/gauges, moving back into flabby territory.
> 
> Und zu weiter.
> 
> It's too late in the evening here for me to have the energy to re-read the back and forth, but I'm pretty sure I did give an answer to your original question, what you should do to avoid the problems you wanted to eliminate. That was my best advice; whether you use it or not, good luck!



Yeah. for sure. no problem. 
then i understood it right but was in doubt if i really had it good understood or not.
btw im brazilian. Q: p ahahahahahah "e Assim por diante" q: p
where are you from?

When you recommended me the thicker (than the normal ones im used to . i never used something thicker than 60 in my 6 strings. and i always tune them to C standard or b standard. ) gauges.. i was instantly scared man. first thought that crossed my mind was : MANNNNNNNN That neck will be splited in two because of the tension. OR i wont be able to do any pinch/artificial harmonic on the low strings due to the Thickness of it.

so.. if you could cast some tranquillizing comments for me in this aspect.. i would more than appreciate it. and it will boost me to try and buy these strings.
Q: P
Thank you once again. 
ill try first this not so thick string gauge and then ill try that normalized one. 
JP


----------



## eventhetrees

Would 12-16-20 (wound)-30-44-64 be too heavy for C# standard/Drop B, or should I just use a 60?


----------



## alex93

hi guys, i'm new here so plz try to bear with me, i have played guitar for 3 years now, but this is the first time i get a guitar (only trems i used were from borrowed guitars) with any kind of tremolo with it, i have a grga32t (gio cuz of budget restraints), which u probably already know has an edge 3 floating bridge with a double locking mechanism. i wanna from standard tuning to drop c, cuz that's the tuning i feel at home with, soooooooo... could anyone tell me wat do? i used .9 gauge strings, bought a pack of ernie ball .11-.48, but i still wanna know if these strings will do the job, and if a guitar setup is necessary, if this question has been answered elsewhere, could you redirect me? if not, could anyone plz respond? i'd really appreciate it!


----------



## zhunt1130

I'm currently playing D'Addario 10-59. I prefer DRs however, I know they tend to be tighter so what would be the equivalent to say a 62 D'Addario?


----------



## CrazyDean

So I found this Ibanez on the local Craigslist too cheap to pass up. It was a ADX120 with practice amp and Coffin hsc. Anyway, I knew that I would need to change the strings on it so while I was at the local music shop getting new strings for it, and I had been wanting to change the strings on my Ibby S7420. 

Well, no stores around here carry singles bigger than ~.056. However, I found a pack of DR DDT 6-string guitar strings. The gauges are .013-.065. I thought this would be great if I added a .010 since I play full step down, just what I was looking for! 

I was in no hurry to change strings, yet again, on the lo-trs 7 so I waited a few days while I played the new 6. Labor Day comes around and I figure this would be as good a time as any. It wasn't until I was about ready that I realized I had four plain strings...since the guitar store was closed today, I went for it anyway.

My question is this, I strung it up with a .022 as my D-string in C, but it sounds really dissonant and flat, not unlike the tone of a banjo. Does anyone know why the tone goes to crap? According to D'addario's string tension guide, it would have about 12 pounds of tension which is enough to keep it from flopping about. I plan to swap it out tomorrow with probably a .026 wound string, but I found this odd and was wondering if anyone could explain it.


----------



## Quitty

Joining the question, 'cause my .68 for a low B is a bit far-fetched


----------



## mikemueller2112

Well, it may not have been overly tight. If it's loose, the frequency will change depending on how hard you hit it, (start sharp, as it slows, will be flat). A .022 is very light, especially for a downtuned D string, that would be light for a standard tuned guitar.


----------



## filipe200x

Anyone have problems with the 4th and 5th strings of a .010/.052 set being too tense?

I love the feel of a 0.52 on the 6th and of a .070 on the 7th, but the other too just feel too tense for arpeggios or finger vibrato on the first 4 frets.


----------



## broj15

MoRioR said:


> Hello guys, I have a question for you.
> I have a Schecter Hellraiser C7 with a D'Addario 0.10 - 0.59 (0.10 - 0.13 - 0.17 - 0.26 - 0.36 - 0.46 - 0.59) string set.
> But that string gauge doesn't work for me, because I often switch between Standard Tuning, Drop A and Drop G#... And with Drop G# that gauge doesn't really work fine.
> I want to buy a string set, whose gauge would suit pretty well *all* these tunings, maybe a hybrid set.
> Infact I was thinking about buying an hybrid D'Addario 6 string set like this:
> 0.10 - 0.13 - 0.17 - 0.30 - 0.42 - 0.52
> but don't know what gauge should I choose for the 7th string.
> 
> What do you think about it? Any suggestion?



i use a d'addario light top heavy bottom 8 string set and throw away the f#. that leaves me with .010- .064. that works fine on my rg7620 (25.5") so it should definitely work for yours. I currently have that guitar on lay away at gc lol.


----------



## Explorer

filipe200x said:


> Anyone have problems with the 4th and 5th strings of a .010/.052 set being too tense?
> 
> I love the feel of a 0.52 on the 6th and of a .070 on the 7th, but the other too just feel too tense for arpeggios or finger vibrato on the first 4 frets.



@filipe200x - There's a reason you're noticing the tension. Making some assumptions about your tuning (BEADGBE), here's the tensions:

.010 E4 16.2
.013 B3 15.4
.017 G3 16.6
.030 D3 *25.0*
.042 A2 *26.3*
.052 E2 22.0
.070 B1 18.2

Do any of those jump out at you? *laugh* That's a jump of almost 9 pounds of tension from your G3 to D3. Wow!

If it were me, I'd change to this:

.010 E4 16.2
.013 B3 15.4
.017 G3 16.6
*.026 D3 18.4
.036 A2 19.5*
.052 E2 22.0

And then either
*.070 B1 22.9* or
*.072 B1 24.1*

Everyone else, I've been buried at work, but I'll do some calculations later.


----------



## Debris

I am going to be picking up my RG7321 on Monday, and was wondering with this being my first 7 string, what would be a good gauge B string for me? I play .10's on my 6 string guitars, so I was looking at the Ernie Ball Reg. 7 string pack (.10-.56) but after reading some stuff on here I understand that a .56 B can be floppy? What would you suggest I use for the B?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Winspear

^ I'd suggest you buy your regular 6 string 10's and a single 62, should be nice!


----------



## Debris

I think that's the way I will go...I was thinking 60 or 62


----------



## MTech

Explorer said:


> .085 isn't available as a guitar-ball-end string. .090 is, from Ernie Ball, and will only add about about 2 lbs. at the bottom.



You can regularly get clear up to a 120 Gauge Guitar String from LaBella. 



Debris said:


> I am going to be picking up my RG7321 on Monday, and was wondering with this being my first 7 string, what would be a good gauge B string for me? I play .10's on my 6 string guitars, so I was looking at the Ernie Ball Reg. 7 string pack (.10-.56) but after reading some stuff on here I understand that a .56 B can be floppy? What would you suggest I use for the B?
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh


The HRS-72 (10 13 17 26w 36w 46w 64w) would work great. 
LaBella HRS Extended Range Electric Guitar Strings at BigCityString.com


----------



## Debris

I think I am going to go with a set of Ernie Ball .10's with a .62 for the B...quick question though...is drop A on a 7 string essentially like drop D on a 6? Is that what you'd tune to to accommodate 1 finger bar chords? If so, will the .62 handle that if I decide to go that tuning? Should I bump up to a .64?


----------



## Explorer

MTech said:


> You can regularly get clear up to a 120 Gauge Guitar String from LaBella.



I think that's a great idea. When will they be available? I couldn't find anything larger than the HRS-024 at, yes, .024. 

Rather than a one-shot comment on an unaffiliated website, La Bella should definitely have some mention of the strings' existence somewhere on their own website, as well as advertising the fact the strings not only exist, but also can be ordered. I searched from the front page, I searched from Google... nothing. 

Massive missed opportunity... too bad!


----------



## MTech

Debris said:


> I think I am going to go with a set of Ernie Ball .10's with a .62 for the B...quick question though...is drop A on a 7 string essentially like drop D on a 6? Is that what you'd tune to to accommodate 1 finger bar chords? If so, will the .62 handle that if I decide to go that tuning? Should I bump up to a .64?



Yes that's what it is, and it's all personal... One of my friends uses that tuning on all his and uses the HRS-75 for Drop-A on his shorter scale and HRS-73 on his baritone..... Personally I find the HRS-71 to be perfect, but that's because I normally use 9-46 for standard.



Explorer said:


> I think that's a great idea. When will they be available? I couldn't find anything larger than the HRS-024 at, yes, .024.
> 
> Rather than a one-shot comment on an unaffiliated website, La Bella should definitely have some mention of the strings' existence somewhere on their own website, as well as advertising the fact the strings not only exist, but also can be ordered. I searched from the front page, I searched from Google... nothing.
> 
> Massive missed opportunity... too bad!



Not sure where you looked but Just Strings shows up to 70 on their site....also I'm unsure why they don't carry the larger ones, but they can most certainly order them. BigCityStrings seems to be the cheapest shop on the net and they can get in anything and do so extremely fast as they're only 1 state away from the factory. 
As for the actual site, the catalog does need updated to show the current regular manufactured individual gauges, but it clearly shows up to a 58. The direct online store is in the final stages and that has also been posted on here to include up to 120. However, it's widely known LaBella are Handmade and have been doing so since the 1600's..they can make ANY GAUGE you'd like and this has been stated hundreds of times on this very site. 

For instance this 270 gauge...


----------



## Explorer

Where did I look? I looked on the LaBella site, the same way I look on the D'Addario site when looking to see what they have available. That's how I found the Ernie Ball strings I use.

To be fair, I found out about the Ernie Ball strings by using Google. I didn't find any mention of larger LaBella strings with a guitar ball end through multiple Google searches, and I'm fairly good at such things. 

I also just went to the JustStrings site, and using normal navigation, couldn't find any LaBella single electric guitar strings. There's plenty of the bass strings and Steinberger double-ball, but no electric guitar. How frustrating!

I'm not too flustered. I was just pointing out that you all are missing an opportunity. You can talk about the information being available on SevenString.org, but to argue that someone doing websearches should find out about your products on an unaffiliated site like SS.org is missing the point. 

Horse, water, whatever. I didn't mean to offend. 

*Anyway, all of this is off-topic, as this is the topic for people's questions about string tensions, and isn't the appropriate place for product promotion and ordering. I'll be keeping an eye on the dealer section for when ordering info is posted....*


----------



## MTech

Explorer said:


> I also just went to the JustStrings site, and using normal navigation,  couldn't find any LaBella single electric guitar strings. There's plenty of the bass strings and Steinberger double-ball, but no electric guitar. How frustrating!
> 
> *Anyway, all of this is off-topic, as this is the topic for people's questions about string tensions, and isn't the appropriate place for product promotion and ordering. I'll be keeping an eye on the dealer section for when ordering info is posted....*



I just clicked strings and bulk and it came up on there but not on individual for some reason...that's Just Strings issue.... The LaBella site is being revamped though I'm not sure why it's taking so long it's something I've been pressing since Pre-NAMM... As for Promotion ordering etc I was merely stating that LaBella makes ANY and ALL gauges since a lot of your posts give the impression only Ernie Ball makes bigger strings...LaBella were the first to even start putting out the 8 string sets to begin with.... Everybody always asks "where do I get these?" So rather than make them search on here I put up the main spot that everybody has been happily ordering from.


----------



## WFD

i followed Mtechs Links and found some interesting 7 string sets .
now i ask it for all of you :
for a D A F C G D A Tuned Guitar. with 22 frets and a 25.5 scale with Floyd Rose.
which set of strings would be tighter enough to play on that tunning? specifically the last 4 strings .??
im currently using a unbalanced set and the last string is 70. the 5th is 62. and the rest of the strings are 56 - 44 - 32 - 19 - 14 - 11.
the last string 70 is pretty unconfortable and slightly dead. with no natural vibration as if something were interrupting partially the vibration of the string. 
i did the unwind on the 7th string in order to pass it through the tunning peg hole. 
any tips?!?!?

i dont want to go 70 on the last string. 
heres some interesting sets 
Newtone Electric Nickel E7's, .011 - .066, E7-M
GHS Electric Guitar Boomers Roundwound 7 String .010 - .060, GB7M-B
LaBella HRS Extended Range Electric Guitar Strings at BigCityString.com

Whats your opinion guys?
JP
Thanks in ADvance


----------



## Explorer

MTech said:


> (A) lot of your posts give the impression only Ernie Ball makes bigger strings...LaBella were the first to even start putting out the 8 string sets to begin with.... Everybody always asks "where do I get these?" So rather than make them search on here I put up the main spot that everybody has been happily ordering from.



I would be happy to recommend LaBella strings if I knew where to order larger gauged guitar strings from, could thereby try them, and then recommend them if warranted. 

No place to order LaBella large singles easily = giving the impression only Ernie Ball has large single string which one can find easily. 

Again, though, off-topic for this thread. A manufacturer's rep being upset that they're not getting enough mention or credit, especially in light of customers not having an easy option to order the products said manufacturer's rep is promoting, isn't a reason to argue in a thread where people are looking for immediate answers. I suspect it's like the anticipated NGD (new guitar day) posting rule: no posting until you actually get the guitar, or in this case, until people can actually order the product.

Okay, enough off-topic. Back to member's questions....


----------



## MTech

Right off the site
"The HRS series are handmade strings constructed with the strongest temper wires available on the market. Allowing for unparalleled strings longevity, they are impervious to everyday string wear. Large gauge single strings are available."
Besides that my point was you can easily order everything and anything by calling the dealer listed which has been stated 100+ times now. 



WFD said:


> i dont want to go 70 on the last string.
> heres some interesting sets
> Newtone Electric Nickel E7's, .011 - .066, E7-M
> GHS Electric Guitar Boomers Roundwound 7 String .010 - .060, GB7M-B
> LaBella HRS Extended Range Electric Guitar Strings at BigCityString.com
> 
> Whats your opinion guys?
> JP
> Thanks in ADvance


If you want a set that's equal or very gradually increasing it helps to know some form of standard like 9-46 in E on a 6 or 9-56 on a 7.
IMO you've got a good general start to something different than what you're currently using which seems to be all over the place. Try a pack out, see what you think, and tweak it from there.


----------



## Andromalia

I'm tempted to try a 13-62 set for b standard on my LP. I know what to het and where to get them...only I can't find that kind of set coated. My hands being string destroyers (they blacken very quickly) I adopted elixirs and am plenty happy with them, but they jump from 52 to 70.
Skull strings and some others make a 13-62 set but no luck finding coated ones using Google, so if I missed something please direct me the proper way.


----------



## amadeus

I have 2 7 strings ones a hard tail and the others a Floyd both have 25.5 scale lenght.
I wanted to tune both guitars ADGCFAD 

on my six string i use 11-49 daddarios for standard D 

what gauge should i use for the Low A string? 

I was thinking between 68-70? any thoughts?


----------



## amadeus

Also 5 string Bass ADGCF (one step down) what string guages should i use?


----------



## pearl_07

Andromalia said:


> I'm tempted to try a 13-62 set for b standard on my LP. I know what to het and where to get them...only I can't find that kind of set coated. My hands being string destroyers (they blacken very quickly) I adopted elixirs and am plenty happy with them, but they jump from 52 to 70.
> Skull strings and some others make a 13-62 set but no luck finding coated ones using Google, so if I missed something please direct me the proper way.



I've got a set of Cleartone Strings on my S470DXQM. I went with the 12-60 set and it was ~perfect for Drop G# and they're great for B standard too. I tried the 13-65 set they have, and they felt too big and tight for my liking. They're not coated like Elixirs, but they've got some kind of treatment done to them that makes them last longer than uncoated strings.


----------



## Andromalia

Thanks, they could do, isn't the 22p string a bit too big, I have tried the NES and the 24p was just too big for my nut and uncomfortable and I don't really want to file it.


----------



## pearl_07

Yeah the 22p was larger than what I was used to. It was the only problem that I saw with that set. Otherwise they worked wonderfully!


----------



## xeL

Does anyone find that too much tension can have a negative effect on their tone?

I've just strung my PRS with gauge 11-49 strings with a wound third in D Standard expecting to hear an improvement due to added tension and string mass over the 10-52 set that I was using earlier, I do have a couple of single gauges arriving in the morning (a .056 and a .059) to play around with so will have to re-evaluate afterwards.


----------



## project25_01

Hi guys,
I own a Schecter Demon7 (26,5 scale) with a
.10 - .13 - .17 - .26 - .36 - .46 - .56 set.

On my new 7stringer (25.5 scale this time) I'd like to have a similar "feel" with strings.
Should I go with a 
.11 - .15 - .18 - .26 - .36 - .50 + .60 set?


----------



## Winspear

project25_01 said:


> Hi guys,
> I own a Schecter Demon7 (26,5 scale) with a
> .10 - .13 - .17 - .26 - .36 - .46 - .56 set.
> 
> On my new 7stringer (25.5 scale this time) I'd like to have a similar "feel" with strings.
> Should I go with a
> .11 - .15 - .18 - .26 - .36 - .50 + .60 set?



That will be a fair bit tighter (presuming same tuning?)

_len 26.5"

E4 .010 pl == 17.51#
E2 .046 nw == 18.88#
B1 .056 nw == 15.97#_
*
len 25.5"

E4 .0105 pl == 17.88#
E2 .048 nw == 18.93#
B1 .058 nw == 15.92#*


----------



## project25_01

EtherealEntity said:


> That will be a fair bit tighter (presuming same tuning?)
> 
> _len 26.5"
> 
> E4 .010 pl == 17.51#
> E2 .046 nw == 18.88#
> B1 .056 nw == 15.97#_
> *
> len 25.5"
> 
> E4 .0105 pl == 17.88#
> E2 .048 nw == 18.93#
> B1 .058 nw == 15.92#*



Yes, stanard tuning in both guitars.
Thank you!


----------



## ibanezRG1527

hi! since im obviously retarded when it comes to extended scale guitars (see the thread i made asking about it haha) im wondering what would be a good set for drop G on a 27" scale.

i plan on getting an rg1077xl once i get the money and thats the tuning ill be using.

now, i dont need a shit-ton of tension. i do lots of bends and i like a guitar thats fairly easy to play. so im not going to be using a .80 for it haha sorry but its just not happening.

i planned on using a .10-.46 set on the first strings (tuned to d-standard as im sure you know) because that seems to be fine even on a 25.5" in that tuning. all i need to know is what to use for the low G. maybe a .64? .68 maybe?

thanks guys!


----------



## WFD

What would you guys recommend to tight up the low end on a Fender Stratocaster one piece maple neck/fretboard. 25.5 inches scale length tuned to B standard. ?
i was previously using A Pretty normal daddario 013 -056.
but its flabby im thinking q: /


----------



## thatguy87

I have an Apex 2 that's in drop Ab but the 7th is a 56 and way too floppy for my tastes. i went to cambridge the other day to get something like a single 64 and walked away with a baritone 6 set (13 18 30 44 56 72) do you think I could throw those on with a 10 and be ok? I'm gonna have it set up professionally since I'm worried about the neck relief.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

WFD said:


> What would you guys recommend to tight up the low end on a Fender Stratocaster one piece maple neck/fretboard. 25.5 inches scale length tuned to B standard. ?
> i was previously using A Pretty normal daddario 013 -056.
> but its flabby im thinking q: /



id go for a bit heavier. not a ton, but just a bit. get a 7 string set of ernie ball power slinkys and ditch the high E string. i think that leaves you with either .13-.58 or .14-.58. AND the 3rd string will be a wound string. A+++ IMO


----------



## WFD

ibanezRG1527 said:


> id go for a bit heavier. not a ton, but just a bit. get a 7 string set of ernie ball power slinkys and ditch the high E string. i think that leaves you with either .13-.58 or .14-.58. AND the 3rd string will be a wound string. A+++ IMO



I didnt understand it. maybe?!!?
can you explain in another way?
what do you mean by ditching? ill loose the first string right?
Thanks.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

WFD said:


> I didnt understand it. maybe?!!?
> can you explain in another way?
> what do you mean by ditching? ill loose the first string right?
> Thanks.



yep. take the high E (or 1st) string and dont use it. then string the rest. works great!


----------



## pitbulltodd

i've got a 66 gauge string on my ibanez and it still isn't tight enough and i think it's because of the 25.5 scale length. do you guys think i need a guitar with a longer scale length (schecter blackjack atx) or should i not worry about the scale length, keep the ibanez and just replace the pickup that's in there now (DiMarzio Evolution) with a bareknuckle aftermath?


----------



## Winspear

Tuning? Should be about right for drop A.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

What is your setup/signal chain?

I was playing through a 25.5 guitar with Evo 7s last week and the low string was tight, not EMG tight but still perfect for heavy chugging.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Tight enough feeling wise or sound wise? Also, I have noticed huge differences in clarity between my 25.5" guitars and my 28.625" guitars but there's a compromise in tone girth, I've noticed. I have to EQ my longer scaled axes a bit thicker to get my tone back to where I want, but even then I still do notice a significant difference in overall clarity.


----------



## BobbyBaja

I have a 25.5 scale myself, and I can get my guitar to tune as low as G with the right strings (though they're loose, it still maintains a good enough tone to not sound terrible).
Whether or not you need a longer scale really depends on how low of a tuning you want to go.


----------



## pitbulltodd

i'd like to use drop g but i would settle for drop g# if need be. my tone doesn't sound sharp and crisp, it's kinda muddy. i've ran different types of plugins like eq's, compressors, and noise gates but it's still sounding dull. right now i'm playing and recording all digital to my computer. i use amplitube and podfarm. my daw is reaper.


----------



## somniumaeternum

pitbulltodd said:


> i've got a 66 gauge string on my ibanez and it still isn't tight enough and i think it's because of the 25.5 scale length. do you guys think i need a guitar with a longer scale length (schecter blackjack atx) or should i not worry about the scale length, keep the ibanez and just replace the pickup that's in there now (DiMarzio Evolution) with a bareknuckle aftermath?


 

I'd guess it has nothing to do with the scale length but more to do with your picking technique and signal chain. Most of my guitars are 25.5 and they're plenty tight. I use EMG707s, M7s, Crunch Labs, Liquifires, and even stock Ibby pups. 

The pickups all have their different characters and level of tightness / responsiveness. Most stock pickups in any guitar are not really made for high gain metal but more for a fuzzy rock tone I find. Swapping those out is pretty much a must imo. However, keep reading...

Also, the signal chain can greatly affect it. With my old Mesa everything felt a bit rubbery; now with my axe fx it's almost too tight of a feel (yes, there is such a thing I've found out).

How's your picking? I'm not talking about how fast here, but are you scooping the string at all? How much of the pick is touching the string? What size is the pick? What material? These can all affect the feel. 

Anyways, try the cheaper things first and see if it helps. The aftermath will help but it's quite a bit so see if the other changes are good enough.


----------



## metalheadpunk

i run drop Ab on my universe with a 70 fwiw and it is tight enough (play wise)


----------



## WFD

And what about a 24.75 scale length guitar. fixed bridge. 22 frets. gibson flying V Tuned to C standard???
in my charvel i was using 012-054 and it was kinda OK. but it had a floyd rose. and it was tuned to D instead Of C Standard.
which gauge should i go then ?
any tips?


----------



## pitbulltodd

somniumaeternum said:


> I'd guess it has nothing to do with the scale length but more to do with your picking technique and signal chain. Most of my guitars are 25.5 and they're plenty tight. I use EMG707s, M7s, Crunch Labs, Liquifires, and even stock Ibby pups.
> 
> The pickups all have their different characters and level of tightness / responsiveness. Most stock pickups in any guitar are not really made for high gain metal but more for a fuzzy rock tone I find. Swapping those out is pretty much a must imo. However, keep reading...
> 
> Also, the signal chain can greatly affect it. With my old Mesa everything felt a bit rubbery; now with my axe fx it's almost too tight of a feel (yes, there is such a thing I've found out).
> 
> How's your picking? I'm not talking about how fast here, but are you scooping the string at all? How much of the pick is touching the string? What size is the pick? What material? These can all affect the feel.
> 
> Anyways, try the cheaper things first and see if it helps. The aftermath will help but it's quite a bit so see if the other changes are good enough.


i pick pretty hard the notes i want emphasized and i use a jazz style pick (1.5mm stiletto by v-picks). i don't have a live rig. i play and record directly to my computer. i use podfarm, amplitube, free amp sims, and different cab impulses. in the video below i'm tuned to A standard but you still can hear how bad the tones is on the 7 string ibby


----------



## Valennic

Up the gauges TS, simple really. Go up to a 70 if you feel you need to.


----------



## Darkstar124

I've used a .70 in A on a 25.5 incher.

Fells good, man. 8)


----------



## unclejemima218

Darkstar124 said:


> I've used a .70 in A on a 25.5 incher.
> 
> Fells good, man. 8)



this^ my 7 is 25.5 and they work perfectly, you could even try it as far down as G or G# and it works relatively fine


----------



## stevo1

are you running the stock pickups? if its not tight sound wise, a pickup change would really help. I use a 9-54 on my Ibanez tuned to A-standard, and t sounds really clear and articulate. Plus there is a lot of pick attack to it.


----------



## simonXsludge

pitbulltodd said:


> i'd like to use drop g but i would settle for drop g# if need be. my tone doesn't sound sharp and crisp, it's kinda muddy. i've ran different types of plugins like eq's, compressors, and noise gates but it's still sounding dull. right now i'm playing and recording all digital to my computer. i use amplitube and podfarm. my daw is reaper.


My RG1527 is tuned to dropped G# with a set of .010s and a .064 string for the G#. I've installed a DiMarzio D Activator 7 set and it is very clear and tight.

With my second RG7 I tried an Evo7 bridge and didn't like it as much. It definitely is muddier on the lowest string and allaround, but still not terrible. I can only recommend the D Activator 7 for lower tunings, though. There is no tighter and clearer high output Metal pickup I'm aware of.

I'm using PodFarm as well, the Big Bottom patch for Metal.


----------



## Blood Ghost

I know that extended scale length and string gauge has been covered in great detail, but most information I've found is in regards to the scientific tension, not how the strings feel in practice. I'd like to know what the realities of extended scale tension are, how they *feel*. Is there a need to use thinner strings at longer scales to have equal tensions to a standard scale instrument, or is there enough torque in the extended length to use the same strings from a regular scale length?

Also, what about definition and tone? I want a low F# and a low G to sound clear and defined like Meshuggah's F. Their tension at 30.5" with a bass guitar .070 gauge is 16.4 lbs, would it be a good idea to use something slightly heavier (about 17 to 18 pounds) at a shorter scale like Agile's 28.625" for that amount of definition? Or would the tone suffer and become muddy, and is using a 30" Agille the only way to have that clarity?

I would go experiment myself, but where I live you're doing good to find a baritone 27" six string, literally no one in the quad city area has an eight string or baritone seven. I'd rather do some research before ordering such a different guitar. 

If it helps, I am aiming to use a baritone seven string, using the tunings I normally use with the addition of a low string; G-C-G-C-F-A-D and F#-B-F#-B-E-G#-C#. At the moment the tuning on my standard scale seven is A-D-A-D-G-B-E, I can't go any lower with the 9-54's on it for obvious reasons, and when using thicker strings the playability really suffers.

Also if it helps, my favorite strings are 11,14,18,30,42,52 D'Addario Medium Top/Heavy Bottom strings for drop C and 11.5,15,19,32,44,54 D'Addario singles for drop B, both at 24.75". 

Thanks in advance! 

tl;dr How do baritone scales really feel?


----------



## Pengu

Hey dudes, 

I am about to purchase an Custom Ibanez 7 string and I plan to use Drop G tuning.
Only problemo, it's 25.5 will this muck up the intonation or warp the neck?
Will it be muddy at all and what kind of strings do you suggest (i prefer tighter strings but would like to keep the strings not too thick) and will I need to adjust the truss rod?

Cheers


----------



## teleofseven

eh.

so.
i've now got to get strings to my new guitar, that has 7 strings and a 27'' scale.

on my 6 string, ive tuned it to drop-c and it has a 25.5'' scale and strings with these gauges:

.10-.13-.17-.30-.42-.56 (this is the EXL140 string set, but with the .52 swapped to a .56)

so if i'm gonna have the same tuning on the 7 string, but with the lowest string tuned to G (GCGCFAD)
what string gauges should i be looking at?


----------



## Kid_Amnesiac

I suggest you try many different gauges and keep the one you like the most... That's what I do when I get a new guitar, specially with a different scale.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

I know it sounds a little thick but I am using a .074 for my G# for good tone without any flub plus I tune to Ab, Eb, Ab, Eb, Ab, Bb, Eb so am I using too high a gauge for my lowest Ab?

And what the hell have I tuned my guitar to cause I love this tuning?


----------



## guitar4tw

I play with a standard Ernie Ball 7string set and tune to drop A with no problem on a 25,5". Guess I'm not that picky with how tight the strings need to be.


----------



## asher

My 7421 lives in Astd with a 12-5whatever set from Elixr with a low .68. The low feels good for A and will go down to G# with no problems. Bridge is a D-Sonic, which I'm fairly happy with, and is certainly better at grabbing that low end than the Evo I had before.


----------



## MikeH

You need a 36" scale and 10 strings. DJENT.


----------



## pitbulltodd

MikeH said:


> You need a 36" scale and 10 strings. DJENT.



i'll get right on that, awesome idea


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I have used a .59 on a 25.5 scale in drop A and it was plenty fine.

Perhaps your amp and pedal settings are the problem.
Try adding an OD pedal if you're using PODFARM (ibanez ts808 model) the more you turn the tone knob to the right the tighter it will be.


----------



## crg123

Ok ok, I know I'm going to get attacked for this, but I figure it could be a fun test. First off, I love big strings, so that's no issue. Second of all, I wasn't sure where to put this because I'm talking about a 24.5" Scale 6 string PRS copy haha, so its not a baritone, but the range is of a baritone 7 haha. 

Goal: I want to Tune all the way down to GGCFAD to play some sikth madness/ I love the sound of that tuning (I've used it on my friend's 7 string before), but here's where it gets interesting, I also want to guitar to be able to tune to CGCFAD. :/

So question, what gauges do I need for the lowest string in order to not destroy the neck when tuned to C and actually hold intonation/some sort of tension at G. I do love me some good tension, but for this experiment its not top priority. It can be loose, I just need it to intonate. Some of you are going to be like Wtf why don't you just use your 8 string, well... its my experiment . I have grover locking tuners so it wouldn't take to long to unwind the string to fit the tuning peg (which can fit a .062 max) 

Right now my guitar has Ernie Ball Titanium not even slinkys: .056, .044, .032, .024p, .016, .012. With these gauges I can comfortably get down to A, but after that its way too loose. I've has a .060 DR on the top before and it was the same situation.

I figure it'd be cool to have that kind of range on my 6 string, Idk if it'll work, but hell I figure I can try. Any suggestions?


----------



## MikeH

Probably around .074. That's standard gauge for F# on an 8.


----------



## crg123

You think that'll be fine for tuning up to C though? If so then thats great, I'll go pick up one after work, thanks for the quick response, I was worried that a string in the 70 range might warp the neck. 

Edit: I'm not really sure that'd even fit in the nut, I don't really want to file it or damage it with the tension. Would something like a .065 or a .068 work?


----------



## rythmic_pulses

crg123 said:


> You think that'll be fine for tuning up to C though? If so then thats great, I'll go pick up one after work, thanks for the quick response, I was worried that a string in the 70 range might warp the neck.
> 
> Edit: I'm not really sure that'd even fit in the nut, I don't really want to file it or damage it with the tension. Would something like a .065 or a .068 work?


 
Absolutley no way up to C, the string tension of the .074 would be far too tight, I use a .074 for my G# or Ab on my 7 string because I like it's tuning stability and bass-like attack, the rest of my strings are basically .046 to .009 and I tune it to Ab, Eb, Ab, Eb, Ab, Bb, Eb cause I like weird tunings.

EDIT: I use the 8th string out of an Ernie Ball set which is tapered.


----------



## crg123

Then what string gauge would you recommend? if this is even possible. 

Btw Thanks Mod for moving this to the appropriate part of the forum!  Sorry about that


----------



## rythmic_pulses

crg123 said:


> Then what string gauge would you recommend? if this is even possible.
> 
> Btw Thanks Mod for moving this to the appropriate part of the forum!  Sorry about that


 
Try a .068, I used that once on my seven but the tone sucked but it will work better on your guitar.


----------



## crg123

Thanks man I'll try that out! 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!100th Post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## somniumaeternum

pitbulltodd said:


> i pick pretty hard the notes i want emphasized and i use a jazz style pick (1.5mm stiletto by v-picks). i don't have a live rig. i play and record directly to my computer. i use podfarm, amplitube, free amp sims, and different cab impulses. in the video below i'm tuned to A standard but you still can hear how bad the tones is on the 7 string ibby




So, most likely it's a combination of the scale length of the guitar, the age of the strings, and the _tension_ of the strings. 

I've had a similar issue with some of my 25.5 7s where if i downtune to A standard the strings feel a bit rubbery and are really easy to bend out of pitch during fretting. 

The best way to fix this is to I find is: get a longer scale guitar (my 26.5 are awesome for A), get strings with higher tension (Octave4plus.com is a good resource for this), different manufacturer / brand of strings.

If nothing works, you can always try the brute force method of having a ginormous strings on there.. but it's always sucked for me in the past. It would make it so you can't bend the strings out of tune by fretting though and it may appear like it's higher tension because there's so much mass to them. If you do mostly rhythm it may work I guess. 

(I know this opinion isn't very popular around here but: the actual fix for this is not to simply up the gauge as that totally changes the setup of the guitar and generally feels like crap for lead playing imho.... and you don't really solve the problem, just some of the symptoms. Gauge and tension are not the same things and, in the past, they've been treated as such because of ignorance and/or not having a variety of tensions per string gauge to chose from).

Aside from guitar centric "issues", it could also be your patch. The Pod stuff I had seem to have a more digital feel which makes it sound kinda static-y in certain settings and made the guitar response crap. (This is kind of a long shot though since typically solid state gear tracks quite well - which is why I use it over tube amps..)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You can tune to A standard fine on a 25.5"


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Surprised no one has suggested this. You might try picking the string closer to the bridge. In the video, I noticed you play the rhythm stuff halfway between the pickups or even closer to the neck pickup. If you play nearer to the bridge you'll have a higher perceived tension due to less string movement, as well as a more livelier and brighter tone to the note.


----------



## pitbulltodd

thanks to all who posted. the suggestions did help but i'm just not feeling it. the guitar is going to ebay and i'm going to start looking for a seven string with a 26.5 scale length.


----------



## MTech

Bump up your gauges to something like these


----------



## jymellis

pitbulltodd said:


> thanks to all who posted. the suggestions did help but i'm just not feeling it. the guitar is going to ebay and i'm going to start looking for a seven string with a 26.5 scale length.



shit man, what you lookin to get out of it lol seriously. tell me before ebay


----------



## pitbulltodd

maybe i just suck but i'm having a hard time dealing with 70 gauge string. it's still not tight enough but i don't wanna go any higher on the gauge.


----------



## jymellis

man, i use like a 54 and tune to a flat with no problems on the EXACT same guitar?

try raising the pup? are they the stock 7620 pups?


----------



## pitbulltodd

jymellis said:


> man, i use like a 54 and tune to a flat with no problems on the EXACT same guitar?
> 
> try raising the pup? are they the stock 7620 pups?



the bridge has a di marzio evolution and the neck is stock


----------



## jymellis

pitbulltodd said:


> the bridge has a di marzio evolution and the neck is stock



try raising that pup a touch or getting another pup. dont dismis the guitar on something like a pup choice. thats an awesome guitar!


----------



## pitbulltodd

jymellis said:


> try raising that pup a touch or getting another pup. dont dismis the guitar on something like a pup choice. thats an awesome guitar!



food for thought. i appreciate the advice.


----------



## asher

pitbulltodd said:


> food for thought. i appreciate the advice.



I wasn't happy with my Evo for the low A and switched to a D-Sonic and a higher gauge string - the string was okay, it was usable to be sure, but I prefer the extra tension. I think a pickup swap might help more.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Yeah, post it on the ss.org classifieds first before ebay.


----------



## danielzabolotny

I also use Podfarm with my Douglas 7 tuned to G#. Currently, I have a .10 to .59 set and while it's a wee bit looser than I like, my tone is still very good and heavy. Next week when I swap out the stock pickups for Blackouts, I'm putting on a .10 to .74 set, that should tighten things up nicely.


----------



## Loomer

A suggestion here: 

Have you tried simply raising the action on the guitar? I find that I sound like doo-doo on guitars with low action and it gets muddy easily, so I suggest you raise them strings a little. That'll let 'em vibrate more freely when you pick them. 

And use bigger picks!!  
My clearest tone ever was when I used stone picks, regular-sized.


----------



## bradthelegend

pitbulltodd said:


> thanks to all who posted. the suggestions did help but i'm just not feeling it. the guitar is going to ebay and i'm going to start looking for a seven string with a 26.5 scale length.



If you like the feel of your Ibanez, but just want a longer scale length, you could try out one of the RGD 7s, unless you're really set on getting a Schecter.


----------



## pitbulltodd

bradthelegend said:


> If you like the feel of your Ibanez, but just want a longer scale length, you could try out one of the RGD 7s, unless you're really set on getting a Schecter.



actually i just happened to hear a schecter blackjack through the same podfarm presets as i use for the ibanez and the schecter was brutal. the ibanez had better clean tones and the solo tones were about equal but as far as drop tuning rythmn tone the schecter blew the ibanez away. the tone was so different i can't imagine it just being a pickup issue.


----------



## bradthelegend

pitbulltodd said:


> actually i just happened to hear a schecter blackjack through the same podfarm presets as i use for the ibanez and the schecter was brutal. the ibanez had better clean tones and the solo tones were about equal but as far as drop tuning rythmn tone the schecter blew the ibanez away. the tone was so different i can't imagine it just being a pickup issue.



That's what active pickups'll do for you. And those finishes are beautiful. When they came out with the satin black finishes with gold binding, I had to reconsider my brand loyalty.


----------



## DMONSTER

Yeah TS, I completely understand your situation, I love my rg7621 to death but i keep having to up the gauges for tension and then my tone suffers  D'Addario that i just put on there is a 62, brand new even so i expected a good bright clear punchy sound, and i play it and i hear bwwwoooooowww needless to say  im saddened haha because my guitar basically lives in A standard as well


----------



## danielzabolotny

Wait, aren't thicker strings supposed to give a stronger, beefier tone in low tunings?


----------



## pitbulltodd

danielzabolotny said:


> Wait, aren't thicker strings supposed to give a stronger, beefier tone in low tunings?


 
for me they do but even at a 70 guage it's still not tight enough and i'd rather not go any heavier than 70.


----------



## DMONSTER

danielzabolotny said:


> Wait, aren't thicker strings supposed to give a stronger, beefier tone in low tunings?



Yes they are and they should but it could be my pickups as well (stock rg7621) 
the tension is decent but could be just a hair better


----------



## AcousticMinja

I am looking to do another funky ass tuning..

(low to high) C#-G#-D#-G#-D#-G#-C#

I have most of the string tensions and gauges where I want 'em, but that low C#... I need a bass string for that. AFAIK, Elixir bass strings are the same in construction as their guitar strings minus the ball end. I'm looking for a .110 or .115 but they don't seem to make 'em. Without going custom, what other big brands make bass strings like that?


Also, just for reference, I am using a 7 string washburn with a 25.5 scale. Sounds quite awesome and bright actually. Using a JB and an alder body. Tried low tunings like F# and D# on there and it surprisingly handles them extremely well.


----------



## GSingleton

I lost where it said bulb's strings and I like how he is able to bend his but be tight at the same time.

I own a 26.5 scale RGD7321.

I want a tight tone. Of course I still have stock pups and they are awful, but I keep it in drop Ab.

I currently have D'addario 10-59 7 string set, but a 60 on the bottom. It added some beef but I think with better pick ups I would need maybe even bigger strings. I do enjoy bends btw. Any suggestions?


----------



## arctopus

I had my strings replaced for another tuning; B E A D G B E A was my plan, but it happens they didn't have anything thinner than the high E, so I got B E A D G B E E instead.
I use a RGA8 (27"), which string could I use to get to the high A?


----------



## GSingleton

arctopus said:


> I had my strings replaced for another tuning; B E A D G B E A was my plan, but it happens they didn't have anything thinner than the high E, so I got B E A D G B E E instead.
> I use a RGA8 (27"), which string could I use to get to the high A?



Expanded Range Guitar String Sets

they make higher strings. Search bar does wonders.


----------



## thatguy87

GSingleton said:


> I lost where it said bulb's strings and I like how he is able to bend his but be tight at the same time.
> 
> I own a 26.5 scale RGD7321.
> 
> I want a tight tone. Of course I still have stock pups and they are awful, but I keep it in drop Ab.
> 
> I currently have D'addario 10-59 7 string set, but a 60 on the bottom. It added some beef but I think with better pick ups I would need maybe even bigger strings. I do enjoy bends btw. Any suggestions?


 
My Apex 2 is 25.5 and I'm using a baritone 6 set with a 10 on top. So I believe it's 10-13-18-30-44-56-72 and it works out great for Ab, which I stay in 99% of the time. bends are no problem. did have to have the neck tension set and the nut had to be filed.


----------



## MTech

GSingleton said:


> I lost where it said bulb's strings and I like how he is able to bend his but be tight at the same time.
> 
> I own a 26.5 scale RGD7321.
> 
> I want a tight tone. Of course I still have stock pups and they are awful, but I keep it in drop Ab.
> 
> I currently have D'addario 10-59 7 string set, but a 60 on the bottom. It added some beef but I think with better pick ups I would need maybe even bigger strings. I do enjoy bends btw. Any suggestions?



Any of these seven sets would work good, just depends how much more tension you want on the other strings.


----------



## Dries

Hello there,

I'm Dries, I'm new here and new to 7strings.
I picked up my c7 hellraiser last friday and I wondered at what string gauge I should look at, considering the longer scale than I'm used to.. The scale is 26.5 as you probably already know and I tune to A#.

My luthier recommands these (.11 - .060) but I'm afraid about it being to tight for heavy vibrato or bends, though I want to avoid any fret clattering at all too, and having the lowest action possible (if this isn't too optimistic )

Thing is, I prefer not to mess around with different gauges too much as it's such a pain in the ass to adjust the floyd rose.

Thanks in forward.


----------



## XEN

Dries said:


> (.11 - .060)


Dries, here's the data for 25.5" for a D'Addario EXL110-7 set:
len 25.5"
E .010" PL == 16.21#
B, .013" PL == 15.38#
G, .017" PL == 16.57#
D, .026" NW == 18.41#
A,, .036" NW == 19.54#
E,, .046" NW == 17.48#
B,,, .059" NW == 16.48#
total == 120.08#

ANd at 26.6":
len 26.5"

E .010" PL == 17.51#
B, .013" PL == 16.61#
G, .017" PL == 17.89#
D, .026" NW == 19.88#
A,, .036" NW == 21.1#
E,, .046" NW == 18.88#
B,,, .059" NW == 17.8#
total == 129.68#

The difference is minor. If you're already used to 10-46 the EXL110-7 would work fine for you.


----------



## Racman92

len 26.5"

E .0105" PL == 19.31#
B, .015" PL == 22.11#
G, .018" PL == 20.06#
D, .028" NW == 23.01#
A,, .042" NW == 28.42#
E,, .052" NW == 23.77#
B,,, .070 NW == 24.77#
total == 161.44#

Would this be bad for the guitar with the amount of pressure thats being exerted?
I like my strings nice and taut, so I was going heavy. Is 70 too heavy for standard tuning?


----------



## Dries

urklvt said:


> Dries, here's the data for 25.5" for a D'Addario EXL110-7 set:
> len 25.5"
> E .010" PL == 16.21#
> B, .013" PL == 15.38#
> G, .017" PL == 16.57#
> D, .026" NW == 18.41#
> A,, .036" NW == 19.54#
> E,, .046" NW == 17.48#
> B,,, .059" NW == 16.48#
> total == 120.08#
> 
> ANd at 26.6":
> len 26.5"
> 
> E .010" PL == 17.51#
> B, .013" PL == 16.61#
> G, .017" PL == 17.89#
> D, .026" NW == 19.88#
> A,, .036" NW == 21.1#
> E,, .046" NW == 18.88#
> B,,, .059" NW == 17.8#
> total == 129.68#
> 
> The difference is minor. If you're already used to 10-46 the EXL110-7 would work fine for you.



Alright, ordered the strings.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Just curious to know whether ZOG strings are known around here? I know he does 7 and 8 string sets - although I think the 8 set is a recent thing. 

His website is, err, interesting... but his string sets (I use his strings on all of my electric 6 strings and won't use anything else) are well put together, prices are reasonable and he is all about the maths when he is making up his sets.

I don't own an ERG yet, but am currently looking into picking up an 8 string as an experiment.


----------



## Explorer

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Just curious to know whether ZOG strings are known around here?



I've been making progressively tensioned string sets from bulk strings since the late 70's/early '80s. Every so often, I come into this thread (especially if I have full use of both hands and can easily write and use a calculator, which I can't at the moment) and help people out without using words like "*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]somewhat mentally challenged, slow at comprehension or one of the ignorant Circle Jerks from a guitar forum[/FONT]* ."

His site is littered with insults, and also isn't about sharing. He claims to have trademarked a phrase which describes something literally: progressive tension. He discovered something which I and others had been doing for years, and hasn't the imagination to think that someone else didn't "invent" the concept before him. That's ego for ya!

He started this in 1993, so to me he's like a teenager who just discovered the Beatles last year and can't imagine that the rest of us have heard about them. *laugh* 

*Most importantly - He doesn't understand why there is a drop in tension when one moves from the plain strings to the wound strings. *That makes him an idiot like those he decries... and, worse yet, his ego won't allow him to learn from others, or to consider why there is that drop. He throws out all babies with the bath water instead of exploring from the ground up.

----

Me? I prefer to offer advice for free, and to not insult. I also prefer not to support businesses or egos with such tendencies, and definitely not to support them if they make false claims about originating something. For me, Zachary occupies that same niche as Ed Roman and The Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory (the DMAG for short). 

Cheers!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Yeah, his site is pretty ridiculous and he does seem like an unusual character. His string sets for six strings however, have done wonders for my guitars' playability, are very price competitive and seem to last for ages before they need replacing. I was just curious as to whether he was known here, as I had not seen mention of him and I've not come across a better pre-packed retail string set in my travels (although they may well be out there). I have been happy to ignore the attitude on his site because the central concept (whether he invented it or not, and I don't really think he did or has any special claim to it ftr) seems solid and, as mentioned, I like the string sets.

When you say there is a drop in tension going from the plain to the wound strings - what do you mean? I am interested to learn more about that. Are you saying there should be a drop and he doesn't realise it or that there is a drop and he is failing to compensate for it?

Nice to see knowledge like this being shared.


----------



## Hollywoodgraves

got a string gauge question. I have a Hellraiser c8 special. I'm wanting to tune the upper strings too C G C G. I play in drop c and want to use the beefier strings for the breakdowns. What is the biggest string gauge that i can tune up to that for your 7th and 8th string.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

DAEADGBE tuning with a 28" Intrepid, would D'addario 9-42+60+80s handle it?


----------



## ibanezRG1527

ThePhilosopher said:


> DAEADGBE tuning with a 28" Intrepid, would D'addario 9-42+60+80s handle it?



sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Larcher

Hey guys, I was just wondering if using a 27 inch scale in drop G would sound good with a 7 string and with which gauges ?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## MikeH

Born Of Osiris' newest album was entirely Drop G on a 25.5" scale. Yours will only make it sound less muddy and the tension will be better. I would honestly just suggest a .010-.059 set, seeing as you'll be a step down (plus the dropped G), and you'll have a longer scale.


----------



## Winspear

59 is going to be pretty damn floppy. I suggest an 11-49 6 string set and a 68 or 70 for the G.


----------



## Larcher

MikeH said:


> Born Of Osiris' newest album was entirely Drop G on a 25.5" scale. Yours will only make it sound less muddy and the tension will be better. I would honestly just suggest a .010-.059 set, seeing as you'll be a step down (plus the dropped G), and you'll have a longer scale.



Thanks for the help bro! But I really like to play when my strings feel tight so I don't miss on tremolo picking and the likes, will 10-59s do it for this case ?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

EtherealEntity said:


> 59 is going to be pretty damn floppy. I suggest an 11-49 6 string set and a 68 or 70 for the G.



Yeah I would use a .68 or maybe a .72 for the G.


----------



## Winspear

What are you playing at the moment? Scale, tuning, and gauge.


----------



## Larcher

right now I have 10-59s tuned in drop a 7 string 27 scale


----------



## Levi79

I'd recommend a 74 even. on my 25.5 inch scale a 72 almost isnt enough for an Ab


----------



## Larcher

thanks man  I will go buy these now then


----------



## vampiregenocide

68 is probably going to be nicely tight at 27", I used to use that for the G on my 7 string at 25.5" and it was only a little bit too loose. 11-49 for the rest should be work, good starting point anyway.


----------



## Winspear

Cool - that set would provide quite even tension in B but as you don't mind it dropped to A (even though the tension there is quite a mismatch), something a bit lower than a 68 should be ok. Jump up to 11's and get a 66 if you want it to feel like it does now. If you want it to feel more like B standard, make that a 70 or 72. I'd definitely go for the latter. Since I realised what a properly matched low string feels like I haven't looked back.


----------



## pitbulltodd

i play a jeff loomis schecter (26.5 scale) tuned to drop g. i like D' Addario strings. 
here's the gauges i use: .010, .013, .017, .030, .042, .052, .068


----------



## MikeH

Jesus christ. You guys play with steel cables.


----------



## 27duuude

Anywhere near .70 is perfectly fine for the low G and the higher 6 strings are pretty much up to preference. I prefer 11s but like I said it depends on your preference.


----------



## Triple-J

The best way to figure out a gauge would be to have a guitar tech set up your guitar with the type of action you want (slack, stiff, etc) in drop G but with the 10-59 string gauge and if it feels a little loose just move the string gauge up.


----------



## WiseSplinter

Hi Guys

I just got my Carvin DC727 (stunning guitar!) and have tuned it to drop Ab (G#), so the strings are like this from highest to lowest:

Eb , Bb, Gb, Db, Ab, Eb, Ab

The scale is 25.5

I feel the low Ab to be too loose and was thinking of replacing it with something thicker to increase the tension. The problem is I have no idea what the gauge of my current string is, I'm assuming Carvins come standard with a 56 for the lowest string? They don't seem to specify.

Anyway, would it be better to replace the entire set or just the one? I'm fairly happy with the other strings, just the low Ab that's giving me grief (damn buzz).

Thanks!

P.S.

This is my current plan using the tension calculator:

len 25.5"

E4b .011" p == 17.48#
B3b .014" p == 15.89#
G3b .018" p == 16.55#
D3b .028" nw == 18.98#
A2b .038" nw == 19.23#
E2b .050" nw == 18.23#
A1b .072" nw == 17.09#
total == 123.44#

Anyone have any opinions?

I notice the lowest string is still less tense than the E, even with a proposed .072 , not really sure i want to go thicker though, .072 already seems crazy thick.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

^ If you could find a 75 that would be better tension wise and not too much bigger.
FWIW that's a pretty tame size for Ab/G# my preference for G is an 85, F/E 100.


----------



## manux

Hi guys , i have one question for yours. What is the recommended gauge for a seven string guitar tuned in drop G#?
Thanks


----------



## Betterlaidplans

scale length is needed to figure this one out. well that and a couple other things like what king of feel you want. I usually just pick a string I like and then find the lbs of tension and go from there


----------



## manux

I have got a 0.11/0.59 and i feel so sluggish :S


----------



## fps

got .56 on my baritone and my 25.5 7 string for this tuning, it's fine, it's for a sludge project we're doing so tight sound isn't really what we're after. You'd probably wanna go a touch thicker, what kinda music are you looking to play in the tuning?


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

I use 10-59 on a 27" scale for that tuning....feels great to me. 

Eric


----------



## Betterlaidplans

if its a 25.5 scale i'd go with like a .70 at least.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I have an ibanez rg7621. It's 25.5" scale and I use 10-49s + 68. If you want to know what gauges to get, go look at string tension guides like this one here. You don't have to understand the tension or the calculations, you just need to find tensions on strings relative to what you know you like.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...xHn8onWyVYMGw_0KA&sig2=hGLSMssHtkIEo2rZuYkngghttp://www.daddario.com/DAstringtensionguide.Page


----------



## leonardo7

.066


----------



## Bboren

I have a 10-58 gauge set on my 25.5 Ibanez 1527 and an 11-70 gauge on my 27" scale agile. Both are in that tuning and I really enjoy how both of them play. I know it makes no sense at all but I can play fast, tight music on either.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I use a .68 for a G on my 7 string and that feels a little loose, so I'd say about that.


----------



## HaloHat

My 26.5" scale Loomis is tuned to G# standard [C# standard if it was a 6 string]. I am using 
12/16/24p/32/44/56/68. Pretty heavy strings, yet I would not tune down from this on the Loomis or it starts to feel a little too lose on the G# string for my tastes.

My Strictly 7 27.5" seven string feels pretty much perfect [for me] with the same strings, though on both guitars I may move back to GHS 10.5/13.5/17/26/38 strings and keep the 56/68 for the lowest two strings. imho they sound a little better and are not such a work out bending [the lighter strings I mean.]


----------



## MacApple10256

Hi! I just want to know what string gauge I would use for this tuning on a 7-string guitar. The tuning is the 6-string version of C# Standard tuning (low to high: C# F# B E G# C#), but with a duplicated high C# to make a 7-string variation. I will use an .011 for the duplicated high C#, but would .009-.042 work, or would .010-.046? Should I even use .080-.039? I want to be exclusive to 7-string guitars as far as the Electric guitar goes, just in case you're wondering why I would want to do this. I use D'Addario's Nickel Wound strings, just in case you need to know that, too. Help!


----------



## MetalMike04

hmm well for D standard i use 10-54 which works great for me, and only a 1/2 step down wouldn't do too much damage


----------



## MacApple10256

On a 7-string?


----------



## AcousticMinja

Are you talking about a low C#? As in 9 string range C#? (C1#)
If so, if you have a 25.5" scale guitar, I'd suggest a .110 or a .115. I use that on mine and it sounds pretty good actually.


----------



## MacApple10256

nope. 7-string guitar up a whole step C#.


----------



## AcousticMinja

I apologize! I read your post wrong, I thought you said something about a .080 gauge (like huge string) instead of an .008 or .009. 
Anyway, I'd go with an .011 - .052 set. DAddarioFretted Strings » Electric Strings » XL Nickel Round Wound » EXL116 Medium Top / Heavy Bottom 11-52

Or if you like heavier, maybe even a DAddarioFretted Strings » Electric Strings » XL Nickel Round Wound » EJ21 Jazz Light 12-52 set

If you want a duplicate high C# (I believe Stephen Carpenter from Deftones does stuff like this as well), I'd suggest using the same string gauge for the same duplicate string so the tension is pretty much the same. I did that exact tuning you're doing a long time ago except in drop B. It worked out pretty well and I had some cool chord stuff!


----------



## DraggAmps

I play an RGD Prestige (six string version) in drop G#. It's a 26.5 in. guitar and I like at least a 64, but a 66 is also good. If you have a 25.5 in. guitar, I'd go with a 68 or 70 for the low G#. The 64 on my RGD isn't super tight but does have plenty of tension. I generally like a lot of tension for a tighter sound and more precise attack, but I found that I don't like the low string to be _too_ tight because otherwise you don't get that "bow-bow-bow" gargly low end sound. The 64 or 66 (on a 26.5 scale) has enough tension for good attack but it's has that kind of sound, which I like. The 64 has more of that "gargly" sound and the 66 still has it but has more attack and it's a little easier to pick fast on that low string. They're not vastly different, it just depends on what feel and sound makes one better than the other. I like them both at different times. I think the 68 and 70 would translate well to a 25.5 scale guitar. 

I like to get custom sets and if you do like the 68 best, you're lucky because Elixer makes a 68 and you can buy it as a single. For the rest of the strings, I like 13, 17, 28 (wound), 38 or 40, and 50. Obviously that's for a 6 string though. You'd just have to figure out what you like for the first string (the 13 IS my first string since it's a six string). Probably a 10 would work well for the the D#/Eb. It would feel kind of like a 9.5 in standard tuning. If you like extra tension, you could do something like 11, 14, 18, 30, 40/42, 50/52, 70.


----------



## MobiusR

i use the normal 10-59 daddario set. Its perfect for me and im using a 27 scale its basically is like using 11-62 type of deal if im correct


----------



## Dayn

I had a 25.5" with a .066 for G#. I think it worked perfectly. I wasn't much of a fan of the tone, though, but that's just me.


----------



## MacApple10256

I want C# tuning, not G# or Drop G# tuning...


----------



## MacApple10256

Oh crap, I just realized I posted .090 instead of .009


----------



## MacApple10256

I made an error that has been fixed. I accidentally mention a .090 gauge string instead of .009. FIXED!!


----------



## wowspare

Hey guys excuse me for asking so many questions , but here goes....

1) Is there any difference in tone, between a 25.5 and a 27 scale? I read the OP but it didn't address the tonal part of it that much.

2) What's the lowest tuning you can tune to on a 25.5 scale 7 string guitar, without any neck or intonation problems?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Depends on how far back your bridge can go to adjust intonation.


----------



## fragileh

I have a 8-string with a 25-1/2" - 27-3/4" fan and I'm trying to get even string tension. How does this look? 
E4 .010p = 16,2 
B3 .013p = 15,8 
G3 .016p = 15,4 
D3 .024nw = 17,0 
A2 .030nw = 15,5 
E2 .042nw = 16,7
B1 .054nw = 16,0 
E1 .080nw = 15,6 
Thoughts?


----------



## craigny

Ok guys im looking to start tuning my newly aquired 7's to down 1/2 step to Bb when i go to restring them. Im a total string newb when it comes to this i 've been going with straight up 10's om my sixers so can someone please tel me in simplest terms *exactly* what strings i need to play these guitars in Bb...my Loomis is 26" scale and my Apex2 25.5"..also eventually when i get my Agile 8 stringer id like to do the same so i guess that would be tuned down 1/2 step from F# to F...that guitar is 28.625" scale i believe...HELP!!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Explorer said:


> I've been making progressively tensioned string sets from bulk strings since the late 70's/early '80s. Every so often, I come into this thread (especially if I have full use of both hands and can easily write and use a calculator, which I can't at the moment) and help people out without using words like "*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]somewhat mentally challenged, slow at comprehension or one of the ignorant Circle Jerks from a guitar forum[/FONT]* ."
> 
> *Most importantly - He doesn't understand why there is a drop in tension when one moves from the plain strings to the wound strings. *



Okay... so I'm sorry I mentioned ZOG, clearly you HAVE heard of him.  For someone who prefers not to insult, that was a pretty fiery response to a not unreasonable question. 

All of that aside, I am interested in the bit about there being a drop in tension when moving from plain to wound strings. I'm not sure what you mean by this and would like to learn more about it. If you would care to explain this, I'd genuinely appreciate it.


----------



## pitbulltodd

craigny said:


> Ok guys im looking to start tuning my newly aquired 7's to down 1/2 step to Bb when i go to restring them. Im a total string newb when it comes to this i 've been going with straight up 10's om my sixers so can someone please tel me in simplest terms *exactly* what strings i need to play these guitars in Bb...my Loomis is 26" scale and my Apex2 25.5"..also eventually when i get my Agile 8 stringer id like to do the same so i guess that would be tuned down 1/2 step from F# to F...that guitar is 28.625" scale i believe...HELP!!



your loomis is a 26.5 scale. for my loomis i buy a 6 string set and a single string for the seventh. i haven't found a 7 string set that gives me enough tension on the low string. i put some links below for strings that would sound great on your loomis tuned to b flat. the first is for strings 1-6 and the second is for string 7.

Ernie Ball Electric Guitar - Nickel Wound Skinny Top Heavy Bottom, .010 - .052, 2215
Ernie Ball Nickel Wound .064, 1164


----------



## Tjerd1

I want to ask what string gauge is better for drop b tuning on my Godin Redline 1 -24.3/4" scale-.
Thanks in advance


----------



## haflilli

I play seven string ibanez S series






I use A D G C F A D tuning and I want to know what strings would fit best for me. I play mostly rhythm guitar so thicker strings is something im open for.

Now I have .059-.011 strings


----------



## OlisDead

I got a little (noob) question. I have a PRS (with trem) in .009 - .042 tuned in standard EADGBE. I'd like to tune it in drop C - CGCFAD ad change gauge for .010 - 0.052. How will I have to adjust the trussrod to prevent string buzz?

How do I calculate string tension to know how I will have to adjust the trussrod?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## skalla

Hey guys.

Obviously, I'm here to get some help choosing strings, but also some general questions.

I have a ibanez RG-2228, currently I have .10-.46, .60 & .74. I thought it would be easy to choose new strings (these feel a bit sloppy.) So I looked around and I found more and more results about optimizing tension and stuff, and I really don't understand that calculator lol. Um.. so It'd be great if someone could help me out..

First off, what effect does string thickness have on the sound? for example, what'd be the difference between a .74 string and .80, I still want to be able to play some djent stuff etc.

By the way, I'm tuning E-B-G-D-A-E-B-E (high to low).

Secondly, What strings should I choose, should I try to have an even tension, or progressive? I think I don't want to go thicker than .80 on the E, and I think the B string needs to be a bit thicker as well, it's quite sloppy.

I was thinking maybe 11-50 kit (like GHS or D'Addario or something), and for the B string a .70 and for the E string .80. The thing I'm worried about is the tension etc, Maybe .70 is too big for a low B at 27" scale?

AND when I was looking around at juststrings.com I had no clue what to do, every brand has like 500 series of strings which I know nothing about, which ones are good? (nanoweb, phosphor bronze, blablablabla etcetc.)

Thanks, hopefully I can get this sorted out.. ):


----------



## dctiffanyray

Hi guys Im Tiffany Ray a new member for this site, I hope that I'm welcome in this Forum and to know more about this site.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

I'm kinda new here as well.... but welcome!

Are those abstract paintings your work? Some of that stuff is breathtaking.


----------



## Phrygian

WiseSplinter said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got my Carvin DC727 (stunning guitar!) and have tuned it to drop Ab (G#), so the strings are like this from highest to lowest:
> 
> Eb , Bb, Gb, Db, Ab, Eb, Ab
> 
> The scale is 25.5
> 
> I feel the low Ab to be too loose and was thinking of replacing it with something thicker to increase the tension. The problem is I have no idea what the gauge of my current string is, I'm assuming Carvins come standard with a 56 for the lowest string? They don't seem to specify.
> 
> Anyway, would it be better to replace the entire set or just the one? I'm fairly happy with the other strings, just the low Ab that's giving me grief (damn buzz).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> This is my current plan using the tension calculator:
> 
> len 25.5"
> 
> E4b .011" p == 17.48#
> B3b .014" p == 15.89#
> G3b .018" p == 16.55#
> D3b .028" nw == 18.98#
> A2b .038" nw == 19.23#
> E2b .050" nw == 18.23#
> A1b .072" nw == 17.09#
> total == 123.44#
> 
> Anyone have any opinions?
> 
> I notice the lowest string is still less tense than the E, even with a proposed .072 , not really sure i want to go thicker though, .072 already seems crazy thick.



i have a dc727, and i use 09-42 + 60 for drop A, and the same when im down at drop-Ab. i would try setting up your guitar for something around 10-46+64 for drop-Ab. getting your guitar set up right (preferably by someone qualified if you dont know how to do it yourself) is Alpha Omega, and you'll find that you dont need Überheavy gauges! 

Allen Hunter (dendroaspis on here) really changed my view on smaller gauges!


----------



## slammer

Hey all. I'm using a RG7321 with a Evo-7 on Bridge and as strings, i've recently replaced the old ones with a Dean Markley 10-60 set. 

They are great on A drop and B open, also cool at A open and G drop, BUT, i think i dont like the 7th strings gauge at all, as it sound a little fizzy at 1st fret and its losing its sustain rather quick than other ones. Fine-tunings of the guitar is already done for the new strings, yet i'm having such a problem. 

Could it be the Scale Length or "not-thichk-enough-7th string" or something else? What gauges are you guys using for G Drop and A Open ?

Agresif by Baranismen on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Here you can listen my newest demo..This "sustain" issue can be heard at the end. I've played the top 3 strings but the 7th decayed so fast that i've silenced the other two by finger..


----------



## Konfyouzd

So you say you're buzzing on the first fret and then they buzz to the point that notes higher than that don't ring out?


----------



## slammer

Konfyouzd said:


> So you say you're buzzing on the first fret and then they buzz to the point that notes higher than that don't ring out?



well, on second thought, i've got issues with my 7th string, i.e in 12th fret; it doesnt sound "great", as it sound on 6th strings 5th fret; all frets on 7th string tend to decay faster then other strings, i mean, comparing the other strings/fret combinations, when i hit a note on 7th string at any fret, it doesnt sustain as much as others do.. Sorry for crap english :/


----------



## Konfyouzd

Is the 7th string a great deal looser than the others? You may need to just raise your action slightly on the 7th string or get a high gauge for the string so that it doesn't move around so much. I am having a similar problem on a 7 of mine and I think the issue might be that the string I'm using for the 7th string is simply too light a gauge when coupled with how hard I pick.


----------



## slammer

Konfyouzd said:


> Is the 7th string a great deal looser than the others? You may need to just raise your action slightly on the 7th string or get a high gauge for the string so that it doesn't move around so much. I am having a similar problem on a 7 of mine and I think the issue might be that the string I'm using for the 7th string is simply too light a gauge when coupled with how hard I pick.



It's a 0.60, not that looser, but it irritates me anyway. As you can hear from my demo, it still sound good, but i think i want the best ^^ Then i'll try a 68-70 one.. How thick shall i go then?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Well too thick and you may start to have trouble getting it to fit through your tuning peg. I would try a .064. I think those should still fit through a tuning peg and they're plenty thick. Again, don't pull the trigger on new strings just yet at someone else migh have a better idea of what might be causing the problem. Try raising your action on that string to see if that makes any difference as well.


----------



## Nautilus

as thick as you're comfy with. There's no right answer buddy- only your own opinion on what's too much buzz/to thin gauges.

I know it's a pain...but I'd seriously recommend buying a couple of gauges and trying them. If your 7th string is dying out, it may possibly be a Truss rod issue though. Are you getting the issue anywhere in particular? 

See what a guitar tech thinks


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Could it be a problem with the nut? Since you replaced the strings with thicker ones then I think that's a possibility too. After all the rg7321 comes stock with what .54?


----------



## Konfyouzd

@ Nautilus - I thought the same thing, but didn't ask bc he said it'd already been set up, but the rest of the post would suggest otherwise, huh?


----------



## slammer

I didnt play with the Nut for a long time, as i didnt need to  its kinda pain in the ass in Turkey to find a single string, though, even as thick as 0.65 or something else is way more difficult. Only option is to find a Bass string (if i can ofc)..

"Are you getting the issue anywhere in particular?"

As long as i've experienced, no, sir, the first 6 strings are quite great on every fret and giving satifactory sustains/responses..7th, however, seems a little "muddy", "bulky" and "vibrates" much..

I think it has somethn to do with its Tension..


----------



## groph

slammer said:


> I didnt play with the Nut for a long time, as i didnt need to  its kinda pain in the ass in Turkey to find a single string, though, even as thick as 0.65 or something else is way more difficult. Only option is to find a Bass string (if i can ofc)..
> 
> "Are you getting the issue anywhere in particular?"
> 
> As long as i've experienced, no, sir, the first 6 strings are quite great on every fret and giving satifactory sustains/responses..7th, however, seems a little *"muddy", "bulky" and "vibrates"* much..
> 
> I think it has somethn to do with its Tension..




I think you're probably right about the tension. Sounds like your tension is too low, so you'll want a heavier string. One of the reasons I've abandoned super low tunings is because it's such a pain to get a guitar set up so it sounds good and plays well in a low tuning. The heaviest string I've ever used was a .068 on my old Ibanez RG7321 and I had that tuned to G standard. The tension was good on the low string but I had this strange overtone that sounded like a piano when the guitar was played acoustically. It didn't seem to sit well in the bridge either, the strings were just too damn big for me to enjoy playing. You'll want to take the guitar to a good tech for sure, it'll take the guesswork out of setting things up.


----------



## danieluber1337

Are we asking how thick a g-string should be?


----------



## Nautilus

danieluber1337 said:


> Are we asking how thick a g-string should be?



a regular standup comic here. I actually love this comment


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Speaking about tension and sustain, I got the feeling, that the more tension you have, the more sustain and somehow less attack you get. Plus, there is the factor with playability and sound.
I, for example, am now using a .80 gauge on a 27" Agile727 Pro for Drop G. But I prefer higher tension, as I feel I get bigger control on dynamics this way - and the sustain is sick, string buzz is zero.
If I was you, I'd start with a .70 gauge and work my way from there.


----------



## kris_jammage

I use a .68 for the low G on my 7321. Some people would obviously think this would be too light/not have enough tension, but i think its grand. Only thing you can do to figure it out yourself would be to try different gauges.


----------



## slammer

Luckily i could find a 0.70 Bass string on a local guitar shop, and right now i'm replacing it with the old one..I'll post after some playing


----------



## MTech

So everybody knows now the LaBella Custom Store was just put up.
LaBella Custom Set Ordering Page


----------



## luca9583

slammer said:


> Luckily i could find a 0.70 Bass string on a local guitar shop, and right now i'm replacing it with the old one..I'll post after some playing



See how the bass string sounds but i would suggest getting a guitar .070 or thicker, depending on the scale length. Bass strings can sound very muddy with little attack


----------



## guitarister7321

I may be acquiring an RG7620 for Christmas and want to drop the tuning to Drop G. I want to put D'Addario Chrome Jazz 7-string flatwounds (.011-.065) on it. Would a .065 be tight enough for a low G? Has anyone done anything similar to their 7620's? Are there any modification that need to be done to the nut, etc.?

EDIT: I love the tension on my Prestige when it is tuned in E standard. It's a fixed bridge so, I believe there are .010's on it. If anyone knows what gauge can give me similar tension in drop G on a 7620, that'd be amazing!


----------



## Drazzirg

I need to tune my Ibanez Rg7321 to Drop C somehow? I was thinking with a Low G or A on the bottom and normal Drop C on top strings. I just don't know what gauges to use. My guitars scale length is 25.5". Any help ?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I use a 68/70 for G on my 7 strings.


----------



## Drazzirg

vampiregenocide said:


> I use a 68/70 for G on my 7 strings.



Would that work well on my scale of guitar? How about the intonation?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Drazzirg said:


> Would that work well on my scale of guitar? How about the intonation?



Yeah.  I use 25.5 scale guitars. As long as it's properly set up, you have no worries.


----------



## Drazzirg

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah.  I use 25.5 scale guitars. As long as it's properly set up, you have no worries.



The idea of properly set up scares me a little as I have little to no experience in setting up my guitars. I guess I could always ask Guitar Center if they could set my guitar up for Drop C with a low G. I think..


----------



## vampiregenocide

Drazzirg said:


> The idea of properly set up scares me a little as I have little to no experience in setting up my guitars. I guess I could always ask Guitar Center if they could set my guitar up for Drop C with a low G. I think..



Yeah if you're not sure what you're doing, get is set up by a proper guitar tech. Like I said, a 70 or so should be good for a G, and a set of 11s/12s for the rest. Then you can go from there and decide if you want any of them to be thicker/lighter.


----------



## teamSKDM

Just put the high six strings n drop c, and the top string to G.. I am confused what your problem is. Youve got a hardtail guitar, So all youve got to do is just turn your tuners. And any time you wanna play in drop g, just turn the 6th string up to D, for any 7 string drop G songs, and if you wanna play drop c six string songs, frop it down into drop C then. Thats what I do with my string thru, lol. Im very confused to your problem.


----------



## Drazzirg

teamSKDM said:


> Just put the high six strings n drop c, and the top string to G.. I am confused what your problem is. Youve got a hardtail guitar, So all youve got to do is just turn your tuners. And any time you wanna play in drop g, just turn the 6th string up to D, for any 7 string drop G songs, and if you wanna play drop c six string songs, frop it down into drop C then. Thats what I do with my string thru, lol. Im very confused to your problem.




I just assume that you don't have the best intonation? There is no problem. Just asked about gauges and how I would go about setting it up with the best intonation and least amount problems.


----------



## vampiregenocide

teamSKDM said:


> Just put the high six strings n drop c, and the top string to G.. I am confused what your problem is. Youve got a hardtail guitar, So all youve got to do is just turn your tuners. And any time you wanna play in drop g, just turn the 6th string up to D, for any 7 string drop G songs, and if you wanna play drop c six string songs, frop it down into drop C then. Thats what I do with my string thru, lol. Im very confused to your problem.



If you don't have the proper gauges, the strings will be floppy and the intonation will be off. Plus, changing tuning all the time without proper set ups is't great for a neck.


----------



## teamSKDM

Very true, But i mean hes only changing one step, On one string. He doesnt have to go through all this work and money  Its very simple to do all of that stuff at home as far as setting up your guitar as well, just look it up!


----------



## Drazzirg

teamSKDM said:


> Very true, But i mean hes only changing one step, On one string. He doesnt have to go through all this work and money  Its very simple to do all of that stuff at home as far as setting up your guitar as well, just look it up!



One step is a pretty big deal on a 7 String that is 25.5" scale. Especially since I play .08s and don't know what gauges to use.. That's the big deal. And I am dropping every string a whole step by the way. Standard to Drop C is a whole step on the first 6 strings besides the Dropped C. Then my Standard Low B has to be dropped as well to either A or G, haven't decided which is more logical.


----------



## guitarister7321

vampiregenocide said:


> I use a 68/70 for G on my 7 strings.



I was planning on using D'Addario Chromes flatwounds, which come in .065 then the next gauge is .075. Is .075 too much, even for G? I don't want my neck to turn into a boomerang.


----------



## teamSKDM

wait, so your tuning will be Drop c, with a G on top of it? so you have 2 dropped strings? is the c going to be dropped forever????


----------



## Drazzirg

teamSKDM said:


> wait, so your tuning will be Drop c, with a G on top of it? so you have 2 dropped strings? is the c going to be dropped forever????



Every string will be getting tuned down. Since I am regularly in standard. Drop C is the new tuning with a low G because the G will be a nice tone to fit in on the low string.


----------



## UnderTheSign

My friend wants to tune BEAD on his (I believe 34") Epi Thunderbird IV... Any idea what gauges he's gonna need, and if there are any regular string packages availble for that?


----------



## that short guy

Hey I just got a few of the Ernie Ball 8 String slinky from a friend and before i throwthem on my 7 I wanted to know if anyone knew anything about them or had any experiences with them. the guages seems like it'd be perfect for my taste leaving off the 8th string (10-13-17-30-42-54-64-74) but if anyone can tell me how these things hold up to the beatings I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Indigenous

Alrighty, so I have an old beater Schecter Diamond Series 7 as my very first seven string. I'm replacing electronics and pretty much everything I can, but I'm having issues with tonality on my low A string (I keep it in drop A). The string doesn't seem to ring as loud or nearly as long as any of my other strings. When I just play an open A chord, I hear the E and higher A strings much much more than the low A string. Any ideas? I recently put in a .65 gauge string for my low A, and I'm wondering if maybe I needed to file the nut to make it fit better.

Thanks!


----------



## masterdebradwic

I would say either file the nut or shim the nut possible. Those two seem to solve the problem for me.


----------



## JDwayne

The first thing that came to mind for me was the gauge of that low A string. It's so thick it's probably hitting the frets thus losing its momentum. Try thinner strings. I use the D'addario Super Lights on my 7 string and I love them because they ring longer. Also, it could be your action..


----------



## Explorer

So, is that low string's tension consistent with the tension across the rest of the instrument?

For example, what is the gauge of your highest string?

Your lowest course will barely be at the same tension as your high E... if you're using a .0095 string. 

Even worse, if you're using anything heavier as your top string, then you've given your low A the least tension out of all the strings on your guitar. 

It seems that every time I ask for the the complete set of string gauges so I can give suggestions about how to change the string set to optimize the tensions, no one ever provides the full information, so I'll just suggest you will have to go higher at the bottom.

Good luck!


----------



## Ishan

File the nut, and change brand of strings. I had the problem with my low string (low F#/E on my 8) and went from GHS to Elixir for that one string, it sounded a lot better.


----------



## Greatoliver

I find my low A string to be pretty loud, I use a 70 elixir at 25.5".

I higher tension string should oscillate less, I think, so there will be less buzz. However, it may be choking out. They do have more mass, so should be louder, so I would suggest using a thicker string.

Also, try raising the pickup on the lower strings side - it may be that it is lower, so there is less volume.


----------



## pero

I had the same issue with my Ibby apex2, which is also tom bridge guitar.
I always tune to drop A, and when I put a 0.11 - 0.60 set on it the the A string sounded like it was being choked.
So, I brought it to a pro for a setup , he just adjusted the action on the bridge,made some slight adjustments to the neck and fitted D`addario 0.10 - 0.59 set .
Haven`t had any problems since that.


----------



## Indigenous

Explorer said:


> So, is that low string's tension consistent with the tension across the rest of the instrument?
> 
> For example, what is the gauge of your highest string?
> 
> Your lowest course will barely be at the same tension as your high E... if you're using a .0095 string.
> 
> Even worse, if you're using anything heavier as your top string, then you've given your low A the least tension out of all the strings on your guitar.
> 
> It seems that every time I ask for the the complete set of string gauges so I can give suggestions about how to change the string set to optimize the tensions, no one ever provides the full information, so I'll just suggest you will have to go higher at the bottom.
> 
> Good luck!



The high E is .11. I used a set of D'Addario Flatwounds, and I love the strings so I'd like to not change them. I really don't know too much about setting up a guitar though, should I maybe take it to a professional?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

I have the same problem if I go to drop A to mess around. A muddy JB pickup like mine makes it much worse. Get a tighter pickup, could be playing ( I don't know, never seen/ heard you), could be amp, but try a .66.


----------



## Indigenous

Alright, so I've looked through everyone's suggestions here. I've filed my nut so that the string fits just fine, and I've raised the action as high as I comfortably can, but it still doesn't change anything. I tried raising the pickups to be closer to the low A and that also did nothing. It doesn't make sense, because I know plenty of people that have thicker gauge strings on a 25.5 scale. My options seem to be shimming the nut or just getting thinner strings, which I don't want to do. I like these flatwounds.


----------



## technomancer

Did you try just switching to a fresh string first? You can occasionally just get a dead string... Anyways I would assume you did that first since you've filed the nut etc. 

Is this issue happening all the way up the board when the A string is fretted or just with the open chord? If you've got the bridge raised a lot and it's happening when the string is fretted up around the 10th then shimming the nut will probably not help.

Also as has been stated it's definitely not just a gauge issue as I've got a 68 in drop A on my KxK Sii-7ex at 25.5" scale.


----------



## Greatoliver

Could it possibly be that you're using flatwounds? I use nickel wound strings (i.e. normal for electric guitars) and the bottom string has less harmonic content to it's sound... Flatwounds are duller, so maybe the combination of flatwound with a thick string is giving the dull sound? Maybe consider a nickelwound string?


----------



## Indigenous

technomancer said:


> Did you try just switching to a fresh string first? You can occasionally just get a dead string... Anyways I would assume you did that first since you've filed the nut etc.
> 
> Is this issue happening all the way up the board when the A string is fretted or just with the open chord? If you've got the bridge raised a lot and it's happening when the string is fretted up around the 10th then shimming the nut will probably not help.
> 
> Also as has been stated it's definitely not just a gauge issue as I've got a 68 in drop A on my KxK Sii-7ex at 25.5" scale.



I filed the nut, but I haven't tried a fresh string yet. Most local stores around me don't carry seven string packs. The issue is all the way up the fretboard, though. The string is not touching any frets it shouldn't be when it's vibrating either, it's farther away from the neck than my low E now at this point. I'm really sort of stumped; I suppose I'll just try a new string.


----------



## Tyler

I don't get how BoO manages it. What kind of strings are they even using to be able to go that low with a scale like that? Everywhere I have searched has just had laughter at the thought of trying it.


----------



## rectifryer

Thicker strings. Its not rocket surgery.


----------



## JPhoenix19

.64 for the low G. 

I have a set of D'Addario 11's with a .62 for the low string, and I tune to A standard- sometimes drop G. It does just fine.


----------



## Darkstar124

I did it for a long time, no lower than a .68 though. I go between .70 and .75 for that tuning, it works fine. Make it happen! Slam Jams!


----------



## MTech

There's plenty of bands who do it on 24.75 scale (ESP - Eclipses) and use 10-70's or 11-70's no problem.


----------



## 7StringGuy5150

yep agreed with above...i use a 11-54 set with a low 70 and it jams fine


----------



## brutalwizard

i play 52-10's in g perfectly fine


----------



## Tyler

rectifryer said:


> Thicker strings. Its not rocket surgery.



Im aware of this.. no need to be smart. But I was asking more for which gauge would be best used for this tuning


----------



## Tyler

I've been looking for 11-64 but cant find on d'addario's site where to order a custom set


----------



## MTech

nellings6 said:


> I've been looking for 11-64


*[SIZE=-1] HRS-D1[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=-1]Drop Six[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=-1]10 13 26w 36w 52w 64w[/SIZE]*
Here


----------



## Explorer

Indigenous said:


> The high E is .11. ...I'd like to not change them.



Okay, so before I noted that your lowest string would have been of equal tension to your highest string only if you were using a .0095.

With the knowledge that your high E is actually .011 (around 21 lbs. of tension), you might want to consider that your low A only has around 17 lbs. of tension. It is officially the flubbiest, loosest string on your instrument. 

To even just *equal* the highest string will require you going to .072 or .074, but I'm fairly certain that the tension will still be way out of line with the rest of the string set. 

Unfortunately, since you're using D'Addario Chromes, you're using the largest available string with a guitar ball end. You'd have to pop and replace the ball on a bass Chrome string to get to the larger sizes. I do sympathize, as I have to do the same when tuning in full fifths on a six-string fretless....


----------



## Indigenous

Explorer said:


> Okay, so before I noted that your lowest string would have been of equal tension to your highest string only if you were using a .0095.
> 
> With the knowledge that your high E is actually .011 (around 21 lbs. of tension), you might want to consider that your low A only has around 17 lbs. of tension. It is officially the flubbiest, loosest string on your instrument.
> 
> To even just *equal* the highest string will require you going to .072 or .074, but I'm fairly certain that the tension will still be way out of line with the rest of the string set.
> 
> Unfortunately, since you're using D'Addario Chromes, you're using the largest available string with a guitar ball end. You'd have to pop and replace the ball on a bass Chrome string to get to the larger sizes. I do sympathize, as I have to do the same when tuning in full fifths on a six-string fretless....



Well damn. Thanks anyways. I got it to sound a bit better by tightening the hell out of my low A, so it'll do for now until I can get my hands on some better suited strings.


----------



## kevdes93

i dont know why people think that you need to have a .75 size string in order to go down that low.

my ec-1000 is 24.75 and i have a .58 and its perfectly fine in drop G.


----------



## Winspear

70 / 72 / 74 will be fine. 



kevdes93 said:


> i dont know why people think that you need to have a .75 size string in order to go down that low.



To match the tension of the other strings. For example I use a 70 to match the tension of an 11-49 set in drop G# on a 7. Anything lower would be significantly looser than the strings above it. For example the awfully matched 7 string sets with 54's for the low B.


----------



## Darkstar124

Yeah, and some folks play mighty hard from time to time. Some folks being me. And when you play that hard with strings that thin, they bow out and go way sharp if you aren't gentle. Thats why I've been at the .72 for a while.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah. I used to use those standard 7 string sets in drop A, thought it was fine because I'd never known better. Then I found this forum and learnt a bit about string tension. I started buying single strings and moved up a gauge every time I restrung. It just kept getting better and better. I could never look back!


----------



## clopstyle

I use 9-52s on a 25.5" in drop G# with no problems


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

IMO anything below 68 for G# on a 25.5" scale guitar is too small


----------



## pitbulltodd

my ibby has a 25.5 scale and it's tuned to drop g. i use a 72 gauge and it's nice and tight. i don't like loose floppy strings. anything below a 70 was too loose for my taste.


----------



## Tyler

What low would be good if I still liked a tiny bit of bend available


----------



## pitbulltodd

nellings6 said:


> What low would be good if I still liked a tiny bit of bend available



try a 66 or a 68 and see how it feels


----------



## Tyler

pitbulltodd said:


> try a 66 or a 68 and see how it feels



I already ordered 2 .70s earlier today. After I drill the hole to fit them and try them out I'll give my input to if I decide to go to a .68


----------



## pitbulltodd

nellings6 said:


> I already ordered 2 .70s earlier today. After I drill the hole to fit them and try them out I'll give my input to if I decide to go to a .68


cool man, a 70 should do the trick and you'll probably be surprised that it doesn't really feel all that different than the lighter gauges


----------



## Tyler

Where would be a good place to take the guitar and get it set up properly for being filed down, drilled, intonated etc?


----------



## pitbulltodd

nellings6 said:


> Where would be a good place to take the guitar and get it set up properly for being filed down, drilled, intonated etc?


i don't know. i do all that stuff myself.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

nellings6 said:


> Where would be a good place to take the guitar and get it set up properly for being filed down, drilled, intonated etc?



Not Guitar Center.

Tuning, intonation, truss rod adjustment are things I think one should learn to do on their own.


----------



## eventhetrees

I want to set up my 7 string in G standard. Thinking of using .15-.68 strings or so.

My question is what should my string height be at the 12th fret, or 7th/8th fret when capo'ing the first and fretting where the board meets body?


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

eventhetrees said:


> I want to set up my 7 string in G standard. Thinking of using .15-.68 strings or so.
> 
> My question is what should my string height be at the 12th fret, or 7th/8th fret when capo'ing the first and fretting where the board meets body?



I can't give you an exact distance. I don't know what's recommended, but I've been going by trial and error for truss rod adjustment. As in, I check for fret buzz; if low frets buzz with reasonable action, I add relief (loosen truss rod), and try to get a good balance. I also check relief by eye (after fretting first and last fret).

edit: I realized, it doesn't sound so good saying I go by trial and error for truss rod adjustment. I don't recommend doing that unless you feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## Winspear

eventhetrees said:


> I want to set up my 7 string in G standard. Thinking of using .15-.68 strings or so.
> 
> My question is what should my string height be at the 12th fret, or 7th/8th fret when capo'ing the first and fretting where the board meets body?



I learnt from this and it works very very well.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2378961-post6.html


----------



## eventhetrees

EtherealEntity said:


> I learnt from this and it works very very well.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2378961-post6.html



Thanks, I found a couple videos for 6 strings and 4 string basses that follow the same principle basically. All super helpful tips! Thanks!


----------



## Indigenous

So after all this nonsense with a horrible sounding low A I've had (it was earlier in this thread), I've decided I'm just going to go and get a whole new set of strings on my guitar. 25.5 scale on it, what I was thinking about doing was buying an Ernie Ball 8 string set. The strings run as: 10, 13, 17, 13, 42, 54, 64, 74. My plan is to use all the strings except for the 64, and use the 74 as my low A in drop A tuning, for an extra tight low string. This comes out to about 151 tension-wise. I just wanted to ask and make sure that this would be more prudent than using the 64 for my low A. Here is what the tension calculator said:

WITH A 74 FOR LOW A
E, .010" PL == 16.21
B, .013" PL == 15.38
G, .017" PB == 14.11
D, .030" PB == 27.1
A,, .042" PB == 29.94
E,, .054" PB == 27.06
A,,, .074" PB == 21.29
Tension == 151.09

WITH A 74 FOR LOW A
E, .010" PL == 16.21
B, .013" PL == 15.38
G, .017" PB == 14.11
D, .030" PB == 27.1
A,, .042" PB == 29.94
E,, .054" PB == 27.06
A,,, .064" PB == 16.68
Tension == 146.48

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Indigenous

Bumpity-Bump


----------



## Indigenous

Bump


----------



## Explorer

I think there have been two crossed conversation here, Indigenous. Here's my suggestion for your situation. 

I'd go with the D'Addario EXL110W set, replacing the lowest .046 with a .052 for the low E, and then using a .080 for the low A1. That will bring your string tensions more in line and progressive, so that you don't have a huge tension drop for the lowest string. 

See the huge continuity jumps in the set you're thinking of using?



Indigenous said:


> WITH A 74 FOR LOW A
> E, .010" PL == 16.21
> B, .013" PL == 15.38
> G, .017" PB == 14.11
> D, .030" PB == 27.1
> A,, .042" PB == 29.94
> E,, .054" PB == 27.06
> A,,, .074" PB == 21.29
> Tension == 151.09
> 
> WITH A 74 FOR LOW A
> E, .010" PL == 16.21
> B, .013" PL == 15.38
> G, .017" PB == 14.11
> D, .030" PB == 27.1
> A,, .042" PB == 29.94
> E,, .054" PB == 27.06
> A,,, .064" PB == 16.68
> Tension == 146.48



Your sets are doubling in tension when you go from the G to the D, and then dropping dramatically at the bottom.

Here's my proposed set, with the substitution I suggest and the addition of the .080.

E, .010 PL == 16.2
B, .013 PL == 15.4
G, .018 NW == 16.1
D, .026 NW == 18.4
A, .036 NW == 19.5
E, .052 NW == 22.0
A, .080 NW == 23.4

See how the wound tensions progress smoothly upwards? And, of course, that discontinuity between the wound and plain strings is normal in terms of maintaining the smooth feel.

Alternatively, you could use...

E .049 19.7
A .074 20.1

...for your low end, but the lack of progressive tension is going to get you the same tension-related results you're trying to avoid. 

Taking a quick stroll around Google, I see this proposed set will cost around $10. You could probably do better if you keep an eye open and buy off eBay. 

Good luck!


----------



## Indigenous

Alrighty, I'll go ahead and get all of that and try it out. Sorry for the confusing sort of double post. I just now sort of learned how tension works and about that calculator. This thread was really helpful though. Thanks!

I'll have to widen the tuning peg hole to fit the .80 gauge in there though, right? Do I just use a file to do that, or do I need a drill or something else?


----------



## Explorer

I normally just unwrap my larger strings, including the .090 I use for low E1. I put the string on the instrument, pulling it alongside the tuner, and make a mark on the string with a permanent marker to know where the tuner contacts the string. 

I will use a pair of locking pliers on the string a little higher than that point, and then unwrap down to it. I leave a bit more wrap than the contact point so that when I start tightening up the string, the wrap will be pulled against the tuner and won't uncoil over time.


----------



## Indigenous

Alright. I'll give that a try and hope I don't mess up my low string. Thank you again, you've been an awesome help.


----------



## Ipringle

What formula are you guys using to calculate these tensions? 

Also if i'm tuned to C# standard with a low G# on a 25.5'' scale guitar and i'm using 
.11, .14, .18, .30, .42, .54 in C# on a 6 what would be a good gauge for a low G#, 
~.70 i'd imagine?


----------



## Explorer

I use the formula from the D'Addario String Tension Chart. 

I have to go out for a bit, but I'll crunch some numbers on your string set when I get back.


----------



## Explorer

Doing this quickly on the back of an envelope:

C# .011 14.1
A# .014 16
E .018 Plain 13.1
B .030 17.7
F# .042 18.9
C# .054 17
G# .070 14.4

I'd probably change that .018 on the E to .019 plain (14.6 lbs.) or .020 plain (16.2 lbs.). I'd also change the low C# .052 to .056 (18 lbs) to nudge the tension up just a bit.

And then, I'd use a .074 on that low G#.

C# .011 14.1
A# .014 16
E .020 Plain 16.2
B .030 17.7
F# .042 18.9
C# .056 18
G# .074 19

If your previous tensions felt good, I suspect those changes will make it feel just a bit better, while giving you a much better feeling low string. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ipringle

Explorer said:


> Doing this quickly on the back of an envelope:
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks a lot! But I noticed you have the 2nd string as an A# but in C# standard it'd be a G#. I had a look at the D'addario stuff and worked out that the G# would have 12.6lbs of tension, I think, a fair bit low. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Explorer

That's what you get when someone is in a rush to celebrate the New Year.... *laugh*


----------



## jin

Hello i have two question to ask,

I currently have a 7 string(jeff loomis sig) which has 26.5 scale and uses 10-60 gauge which is 10-13-17-26w-36-46-60. 

Now i bought a set that has the following gauge:10-13-17-24-36-52-60

Will this affect the guitar playing wise /bending the truss rod? 

I heard that changing gauges for the middle strings usually do not affect the tension much and do not require setup. You only need to do a setup if you change strings on the top two or the bottom two strings..is that true? 

The second question is that if i want to move from this 7 string to an 8 string, what is the ideal gauge from the 8th string if i plan to use a 10-13-17-26w-36-46-60 gauge...is 70 enough? Im not sure about the 8 string scale length though if anyone could recommend a scale length for 8th string it would be great.


----------



## Mess

Hello, I was not sure where to write it, but maybe this is the right place. 
I ve got problem with intonation on 7th string. Recently bought new 7string guitar LTD Viper 407, (25.5 scale) changed strings for Daddario .010 - .059. Wanna tune in AEAGDBE. Everything is good, except the seventh string. I can't set the intonation right, whatever I do, still is 10-15 cents higher at the 12th fret. I can't move the sadle anymore, is situated as far as can be. I was already experimenting with high of strings and adjusting truss rod, but nothing helped, only one time I was able to set intonation correctly, but then all the strings were too low and everything was buzzing. 

So my question is, should I bought other strings with heavier gauge ? I mean istead of .059 something like .062 or anything ?

Thank you for your responses and if you have any other ideas how to set the intonation correctly I will be happy as hell.


----------



## Phrygian

I use 9-42 + 60 for drop A tuning on my 25.5" carvin dc727, works perfect after a good setup by a tech!


----------



## d91

What's up guys, I was thinking of rolling some 0.065 bass string for the low B on my 26.5'' demon 7, drop G tuning; because, unfortunately, I'm not able to get anything thicker than 0,056. So I was wondering, anything in particular I should know? Any significant differences between bass and guitar strings? (I'm pretty new to exotic string gauges)
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## project25_01

Here they say that Elixir bass strings are the same as the guitar ones, with a different ball-end.

I ordered Elixir light-heavy sets + .065 elixir bass single for both of my 7s.
I think I'm going to tune my demon7 in drop A or G# with this string gauges


----------



## Quitty

d91 said:


> What's up guys, I was thinking of rolling some 0.065 bass string for the low B on my 26.5'' demon 7, drop G tuning; because, unfortunately, I'm not able to get anything thicker than 0,056. So I was wondering, anything in particular I should know? Any significant differences between bass and guitar strings? (I'm pretty new to exotic string gauges)
> Thanks a bunch.



Well, i don't know about Elixirs (don't like 'em) but bass strings on guitar usually sound bad.
I'd try some Dunlop heavy-cores - there's a 7 string set ending with a .60 and it feels kinda like a .64. I bought them on ebay from a store who ships internationally, so i'm sure you could too.


----------



## d91

Thanks for the input guys. I'm actually more concerned about the extra tension, rather than the sound.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

What are your guys 2 cents on this? Aiming for a lighter top with a bit of a chunkier bottom. I'm not sure what I want to use for the low A, I'm thinking a .68 or a .72? What do you guys think?

len 26.5"

E .009" PL == 14.18#
B .013" PL == 16.61#
G .020" PB == 22.66#
D .028" PB == 25.27#
A .040" PB == 29.05#
E .059" PB == 34.85#
A ???


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What are your guys 2 cents on this? Aiming for a lighter top with a bit of a chunkier bottom. I'm not sure what I want to use for the low A, I'm thinking a .68 or a .72? What do you guys think?
> 
> len 26.5"
> 
> E .009" PL == 14.18#
> B .013" PL == 16.61#
> G .020" PB == 22.66#
> D .028" PB == 25.27#
> A .040" PB == 29.05#
> E .059" PB == 34.85#
> A ???



Even an .080" tuned to A will be 25 lbs, so I'd go for at least that if you're using a .059" on the E. BTW, any post I've made here has been to help people and provide accurate information. So, I think it's kind of messed up for you to be targeting me with negs for such minor things.


----------



## Explorer

Holy shit, Stealth, are you serious? You'd have to get at least around .090 on there to equal the tension on your E2. 

Even Stevie Ray Vaughan, running similar strings, was tuning down to Eb at 25.5. You're putting considerably more tension on your neck. Does it have two truss rods?

Most light top/heavy bottom sets still have the "normal" extreme drop at the bottom. You're not only making your tensions a much heavier progression, but adding a majorly skewed heavy bottom to boot.

BTW, why are you going to use phosphor bronze (PB) strings instead of something like nickel wound (NW)?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I am fucking stupid  




Time to fix everything -_-


----------



## WiseSplinter

Hello all

I recently got a Carvin DC727 (very nice guitar). When it arrived it was tuned to standard (low B) , but I need to use drop G# tuning , and lowering the stock strings down that much just didn't work (the low B was a 54 i think, so very loose at G#)

So I got a set like so:

len 25.5"

E4b .011" pl == 17.48#
B3b .014" pl == 15.89#
G3b .019" pl == 18.44#
D3b .032" nw == 25.04#
A2b .044" nw == 25.55#
E2b .056" nw == 23.48#
A1b .066" nw == 14.51#
total == 140.38#

Now i'm having some issues: 

1) the low G# seems very high off the fretboard to me, especially towards the upper register.

2) I seem to be having some intonation problems with the low G#, it gets sharper the higher i play.

I adjusted the truss slightly to compensate for the increased overall tension (it went up from about 118 to 140), but it didn't seem to help the string height problem. should i be moving the saddle lower for the thickest string? or back slightly for intonation?

Sorry if this is a noob question, but thought i'd ask around here before i went and did something silly.

Anyone play their DC727 in drop G#? What strings are you using and did you have to make any of the above adjustments (truss, saddle)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Explorer

For that low a pitch, I had to move my low saddle back further than was physically possible with the stock saddle, and had to replace it. Sometimes you can't get a replacement saddle which will work as is, and have to cut something down. I'd suggest not doing it to what you have on there, so that you can go back if you so decide.

Compounding your problem is the string being under such low tension, the thicker strings often come off the saddle heading up, and then curve around and down on their way to the nut. That also means they go sharp as you fret them. 

I don't have time to calculate anything, but normally you have to double a string gauge when you drop an octave to maintain the same tension. You have a .044 at Ab2, and .066 for Ab1. That's like dropping your Db3 to Ab3. Give it a try, and you'll probably not like it... and that will tell you that you need to get that low string likely to .090.


----------



## brutalslam

I'm using 10-60 on my 27 inch scale 7 string in B standard. I'm getting a RG7421 7 string this week, which is 25.5 inch scale. I think I'm gonna go with 10-65 for it in B standard. 

I'm going to get these
DR Strings Drop-Down Tuning Mega Heavy Guitar Strings and more Guitar Strings at GuitarCenter.com. 

and then buy a single .10.

Does that sound about right?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I'm afraid to try it out before hand, but would a .009 work for a a high G on a 25.5" scale? I want to try Drop C with the G as I think adding a low G would be a tad ridiculous with a .059. I'm using an Ernie Ball hybrid set (09-11-16-26-36-46) with a D'Addario .059(Came stock on my Dean and I haven't bought a new B).


----------



## Explorer

Your high G with a .009 will be the tightest string on your whole guitar, a few pounds higher than everything else. 

And, in case you hadn't looked at string tensions, it might surprise you that your low C1 will have the lowest tension on your whole instrument by at least a few pounds. Generally that's the kind of thing which players don't enjoy in use.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Explorer said:


> Your high G with a .009 will be the tightest string on your whole guitar, a few pounds higher than everything else.
> 
> And, in case you hadn't looked at string tensions, it might surprise you that your low C1 will have the lowest tension on your whole instrument by at least a few pounds. Generally that's the kind of thing which players don't enjoy in use.



It would be tighter than it would be at B, which is a tad loose for my standards. You're saying it would work without catastrophic failure, though, right?


----------



## Hybrid138

Where can I get some strings that are long enough for a 27" scale, reverse headstock 7-string? I've used some that are barely long enough and that string is always unstable when it comes to tuning. All the other strings are great. I guess it's because it doesn't get wrapped well around the tuning post.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

D'Addario are long enough.


----------



## Explorer

@dragonblade629 - No, you'll not experience failure. The magic breaking point pitch at 25.5" is G#4.


----------



## Hybrid138

I buy single D'Addario and they are too short from my experience. The bare part of the string barely reaches.


----------



## Asrial

Okay, small string gauge question.

I've tried a couple of calculators, and I get a ton of different results, so rather ask someone else than trusting shady programs.

I'm getting a new guitar soon, 26,5" scale, and I want to tune it to open B with an added F# in the bass. Tuning is F# B F# B F# B D, heavy to light, if anyone was in doubt.
I've tried to compose a string set: 10-13-17-32-44-56-70.
Because of my lacking calculators, I'm basing my guessings around 3 factors:

I play drop A on a 25,5" scale with a 10-56 set from ernie ball
Using the D'addario 10-59 as a reference chart
The string set composer on nakedstrings.com

Reasoning: 25,5" with 10 gives a fair E for me, so another inch and a semitone lower should give around same result. Another inch tension on 13 ain't that much again, and 17 applies the same rules from 10. Those 3 strings I'm fairly confident with is going to play nicely.

Now, jumping to 32 is a huge step from the standard 26 that is used for a D normally is tuned 3 semitones lower and 6 gauges higher. That's a huge step, but the only real solution I could think of, as 28 seems too thin, and 30 was unavailable.

44 is based around the fact that 46 is used for an E on a standard-scale, and this is 2 semitones higher, so a slightly thinner string should do the trick.

56 is the standard B-string (and the thickest available), and so was 70.

So could anyone help me out?


----------



## AcousticMinja

I use that same tuning, except on a 25.5" scale guitar. I've tried to get it as balanced as possible, so you might like this one, too...

I use .010, .013, .017, .028, .039, .059, .080.

Now for me, that's around 16ish lbs of tension for my F#. With your scale, you should get around 17, which is pretty close to your .046 for E on a 25.5 scale guitar.

If that made any sense. lol.

Here's a string calculator I used String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998

Also, try juststrings.com you can find all the gauges I listed there, as well as the ones you listed, too.


----------



## Asrial

Real odd discovery!
I dived into that string calculator again (tried it before, didn't work), and typed some again.
I typed in the gauges you posted, and saw an odd tension-span, so I decided to mock around with it in 26,5".

My result:
11-13-17-26-36-56-74 is best suited!

Your suggested tension span: 13,90 - 19,56 pounds difference.
My calculated tension span: 15,12 - 17,60 pounds difference.

Now, why is this gauge list great?

Well, because there is minor difference to the Ernie Ball regular slinky set!
Only difference is the D-string in my set is .011, while their string is 10. They got an A at 46 (no need), and I need a 74-gauge for my last F#.

Now, why is this really dumb?

Because ol' Ernie simply doesn't make .011! 
Can I with profit mix a pack of EB with a .011 from D'addario? I know it's an odd question, but tonal differences might come into account with the different string brands/types. Or should i just sop it up and keep the .010, regardless of it moving well 3 pounds of tension?


----------



## Piro

So I find myself here:

24.5" scale, I want to tune to Bb, is .013 thick enough, too thick?


----------



## Explorer

Prepare for an explanation as detailed as all the facts you provided.




















































Maybe.

I've no idea what scale length you're used to, what strings you used for what pitches, nothing. I'm forced to guess.


----------



## Piro

Explorer said:


> Prepare for an explanation as detailed as all the facts you provided.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> I've no idea what scale length you're used to, what strings you used for what pitches, nothing. I'm forced to guess.



I'm used to 10-46 DRs in standard on the same guitar (Gibson SG). I believe that is all the relevant information I can possibly give


----------



## Explorer

Thanks! Some ask for advice for a new guitar, different string length, whatever. You didn't give anything about prior conditions, and it can be hard to tell someone how to get somewhere if you don't know where they're starting.

Your .013 will be just a pound less than the tension you already have. I suspect the set will feel and be a bit lighter across the board, which will become apparent when you get to your new low Bb1. To even equal the tension of your thinnest string, you'll have to use a .062, but I suspect you'll have to go higher to make it feel good.

Good luck!


----------



## summit101

Would _anyone_ like to comment on a suitable multi' scale length and string gauges to use for an 8 string build that _can_ acquire a tuning such as this..

C
F
C
G#
D#
A#
F
A#

..please?


----------



## Asrial

^What direction?
In either case, I reckon the lowest tuning you can acquire without soundling like a fart gone awry would be C#, 4 semitones below F#. But for that, I'd say you'll need something around 29"-27" fan. Do 26.5" if you are hardcore.


----------



## summit101

Asrial said:


> ^What direction?
> In either case, I reckon the lowest tuning you can acquire without soundling like a fart gone awry would be C#, 4 semitones below F#. But for that, I'd say you'll need something around 29"-27" fan. Do 26.5" if you are hardcore.



aha.. ya uh, this is basically Drop Bb 7 string tuning with an added high C. tuned in the opposite register your thinking of. pretty much in the mandolin register.


----------



## summit101

im trying to find out how to set this up without an inevitable string break on that High C. im assuming its possible some way some how, if i could find near precise numbers.


----------



## Explorer

summit101 said:


> im trying to find out how to set this up without an inevitable string break on that High C. im assuming its possible some way some how, if i could find near precise numbers.



A normal guitar string will break around G# at 25.5". With a normal steel string, if it's thin enough to get to G# without high tension, it's too weak, and if it's large enough to be stronger, it requires even more tension to get to G#, which drives it to the breaking point.

So, going for an equivalent scale length at which C5 won't break, you'd have to have a scale length for that string of 19". Sorry, but that's the math. 

If you decide that you will be forever required to use Octave 4 Plus strings, say the ones which can achieve A4 at 25.5" and which are less twitchy than the B4 @ 25.5", you can have the scale length around 21.5", 2.5" longer than your worst case, but twitchy none the less.

(Gee, seeing that proposed tuning scheme, I'm so glad I finally settled on EADGCFAD for my various 8-strings. My next step will be either a 10-string tuned to BEADGCFADG, or a 9-string tuned BEADGCFAD. I think I can leverage that high G4 string in an interesting way, so I'll probably just go for it.)


----------



## summit101

Explorer said:


> (Gee, seeing that proposed tuning scheme, I'm so glad I finally settled on EADGCFAD for my various 8-strings. My next step will be either a 10-string tuned to BEADGCFADG, or a 9-string tuned BEADGCFAD. I think I can leverage that high G4 string in an interesting way, so I'll probably just go for it.)



to be quite honest (due to my lacking of experience in this field) i was very close to attempting this high C tuning on a 26.5" schecter c8 blackjack.. then realized just how impossible that was to achieve. 

so after purchasing a non-refundable left handed 8 string, then coming to this realization, i had already tuned down to drop D# 7string tuning with an added high F (F,A#,F,C#,G#,D#,A#,D#) which in it self shares nearly all the same (open) notes as drop A# 7 string tuning (F,C,G#,D#,A#,F,A#), the tuning i previously had been practicing on and intended to add the high C to. 

with the D# 8string tuning, you can still play some of the same bar chords as the C-A# tuning after the 7th fret. its practically the exact same approach to using chord shapes/voicing's. all this means is i have way more options to write material, given the fact i now have 2 different but similar set ups..


----------



## summit101

maybe i could just find someone to play keys or some instrument that does access these higher notes.

or on the other hand.. what if i actually built a guitar with a 19" scale length on the treble side?.. then it would be almost too easy to play all 8 strings in a single chord. wouldn't it? conklin guitars would probably do it, i'm guessing.

also what are you actually referring to when you say "twitchy"? is it when a high string wont intonate properly and sounds like "a song bird with Tourette syndrome"?


----------



## Explorer

By "twitchy," I meant "prone to break." A lot of people tune the O4+ strings to their highest pitch, and then start bending them. It takes time to get them to their highest pitch, and then people often break them because they decide to suddenly put enough tension on it to sharp it a half step or more in a millisecond. 

Even if you tune to G4 at 25.5", or to its shorter-length equivalent (C5 at 19"), bending more than half a step puts you into breakage territory.


----------



## XIII

Anyone use or used Ernie Balls 8 String Slinkys?

.010, .013, .017, .030, .042, .042, .054, .064, .074.

For use on a 26.5" scale length 7 string. I'm tempted but not seen any other threads as yet recommending string makes.

\m/,


----------



## JP Universe

My situation is 8 string Agile, scale length 28.625. Tuning I want is - 

high to low E B G D A E B D All down half a step. (Tosin Abasi down a half step)

I'm a rubber bands type of guy on the higher strings, I have no problem using 9 - 46 on my 6ers tuned down half a step but I like a bit of tension on the lower strings.

I've currently got the standard strings on the Agile.... 9 - 72s in regular tuning. If you can point me in the right direction for a string set that would be great. I can research brands/exact gauges from there. Cheers guys!

Also would it be possible to do something like this on a 27 Inch scale or even 26 Inch 8 string? (probably not I'm guessing) The shorter the scale I can get away with the better!


----------



## Justin7

Band I am in plays in drop C and this is the tuning i find to be most useful. I have an Ibanez S7420 and 10's are WAY to floppy. I am thinking 12's or 13's with something close to 70 for the low G string. What do you guys think?


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

For 12's an 80 will go much better if you want balanced tension. I like bending, so I'd use 11-80, but for you I'd suggest 12-80.


----------



## Sang-Drax

I've always used a 0.11-0.52 set in my LP in D-standard or drop C. I tried a 0.12 set once, but couldn't really get along with the wounded G (well, F) string... it makes it a great deal harder to bend.


----------



## kris_jammage

I use 11 - 52 for Drop C and stick on a .68, or sometimes a .70, depends on whats available really, for the Low G. Now i find the 11's perfect for Drop C, always have, and the .68 or .70 is fine for the Low G. Then again Im not into super tight strings!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

iv currently got my guitar in that tuning and im using 12-56+70 and I find it to be perfect.


----------



## FireInside

Several of my guitars are in drop C. I use Beefy Slinky's (11-54) and they work just fine.


----------



## Tranquilliser

12-58+70 does the trick for me, I use the identical tuning.


----------



## no_dice

I currently have an RG7321 (Indonesian) 25.5" with a BKP Aftermath in the bridge and a DiMarzio Air Norton 7 in the neck (don't use the neck much). 

I currently have .013-.017-.026-.034-.046-.056-.066 (the thickest my tuners will currently accommodate) and I tried tuning to drop F#, but the lowest string was too floppy for my taste. I tuned back up to drop G and it feels better now, but perhaps not quite as tight as I'd like. 

Ideally, I'd like to tune to drop F, so I'm looking into getting a baritone 7. Would a 27" scale length allow me to tune to drop F with the same string gauge and maintain decent tension?


----------



## blaaargh

11-48+64. smaller strings=cheaper.


----------



## groovemetal81

I have a question, I. Have been tuning between B standard and drop A, my seventh string is a 0.65, I noticed that the string will not stay in tune, any thoughts on getting a locking nut set up?


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

If the 7th is the only string going out of tune, then it either isn't fully stretched or you have too much wrapped around the tuner. Locking tuners might help, since they reduce the amount of wrapped string around the tuner. A locking nut will be very difficult to install and it won't work properly without a bridge with fine tuners, since locking the nut usually immediately messes up the tuning.


----------



## groovemetal81

Thanks for the tip I never thought too much wrap would be an issue this is my first seven string and I am used to my floyd rose set-ups. I also had an explorer custom built for me and they put those planet waves locking tuners on it. They were amazing they even cut the extra string off but using a 0.65 gauge may be too heavy for those


----------



## dantel666

So currently I tune to Bb F Bb Eb Gb Bb Eb using 11-58 power slinky 7 set, I am looking to tune all strings a step and a half down but keep the same tension I have now in that tuning.
I am using a 25.5 inch scale 7 string. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jkkkjkhk

Sorry if this has been covered before, I searched quite a bit. I'm ordering a custom 7 string baritone soon and I'm trying to figure what strings to get it setup for. The guitar mine is based off of is Matt Heafy's prototype white ML, which was an upscaled 7 string baritone ML as well. So anyways he said in an interview he used 13-68 strings in B standard or somewhere around there (he couldn't quite remember). Currently I have 14-65 (I think 11-49 or 12-52, minus the high E, plus the low B) on a 25.5 scale 6 string in B standard (7 string B, not 6). The tightness makes the low B sound great but I still want the clarity and intonation of a baritone. But I'm wondering how insane 13-68 would be on a 27 or 28" scale guitar in standard. What would that be equivalent to, has anyone ever tried something near this, would you guys be nervous to put that kind of tension on your guitar?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SpaceDock

I'm getting a seven string Rico with the 26 3/16 scale, I've never had that length before. What gauge do you think would work if I like 10-46 e standard six string and I want this guy with b standard seven string?


----------



## no_dice

I just got my first 8-string (Schecter Hellraiser C-8 Special - 26.5"), and I find the stock strings a tad too floppy in the standard tuning. I tune almost all my other guitars down to some degree, but I think I'm going to leave this one in F# standard.

Would a set of regular Ernie Ball 10-46, plus adding .066 and .080 for the bottom two strings be reasonable? For reference, I have my 27.7" six string tuned to drop A, with 14-68 D'addarios and I'm quite happy with that tension.


----------



## Misfit74

Looking for strings for my 7, which is an ESP LTD MH-417, that can handle *G std* tuning easily. What should I use for the low G string and for the entire set of strings and where should I buy? 

I've searched and searched but nobody seems to have an easy answer. Certainly, .70-.80+ is in the discussion - but what specifically? Nobody I can find makes the ideal set for a 7 for tuning that low. Do I get an 8-string set and discard a string? Custom make a set? The more details the better. Brand doesn't matter as much as not having to screw around adding a bass-string or what have you. I'd like a cohesive set, if possible, that accomplishes the goal of at least G std without a bunch of setup. Thanks in advance.


----------



## xeL

I'm going to be altering the string guages I use soon as I find the 10-52 set on my PRS to have very uneven tensions when moving between the higher and lower register, the low .052" Is changed to a higher .056" as I find It a tad floppy currently. This set should convert nicely onto my 27" custom when ready which will be setup for drop A# but move between drop A and B as well.

Does anyone see a problem here that I've missed?



> len 25"
> 
> D .010" PL == 12.37#
> A, .013" PL == 11.73#
> F, .017" PL == 12.64#
> C, .030" NW == 19.1#
> G,, .042" NW == 20.07#
> C,, .052" NW == 13.33#
> total == 89.25#
> 
> len 25"
> 
> D .010" PL == 12.37#
> A, .013" PL == 11.73#
> F, .017" PL == 12.64#
> C, .026" NW == 14.04#
> G,, .036" NW == 14.9#
> C,, .056" NW == 15.96#
> total == 81.65#
> 
> len 27"
> 
> ^C .010" PL == 12.85#
> ^G, .013" PL == 12.19#
> E, .017" PL == 13.14#
> ^A,, .026" NW == 13.0#
> F,, .036" NW == 13.8#
> ^A,,, .056" NW == 14.77#
> total == 79.75#


----------



## James B

I want to tune to drop A flat and drop G, I have a 27" agile septor. What gauge strings do you recommend?


----------



## James B

Would 10-46+68 be tight enough for drop G?


----------



## kuzevski

Hey everyone this thread is great I couldn't look through all 30 pages so I'm sure my question has probably already been solved so sorry for any annoyances! I currently play a 6 string ESP EC 1000 vintage black not the LTD deluxe version just the straight up ESP one. I play in drop A# with 13 gauge D'addario strings and I just ordered my first 7 string it should be here in two days and I am insanely excited! I ordered this one Agile Septor Elite 727 EMG EB Blue Flame at RondoMusic.com
I just want to know some advice for string gauges for a comparable tuning to what I am currently in I want it to feel really tight, clear, and heavy. Furthermore where can I pick up such string because everywhere I look they seem to be pretty basic and not heavy enough!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Misfit74

kuzevski said:


> Hey everyone this thread is great I couldn't look through all 30 pages so I'm sure my question has probably already been solved so sorry for any annoyances! I currently play a 6 string ESP EC 1000 vintage black not the LTD deluxe version just the straight up ESP one. I play in drop A# with 13 gauge D'addario strings and I just ordered my first 7 string it should be here in two days and I am insanely excited! I ordered this one Agile Septor Elite 727 EMG EB Blue Flame at RondoMusic.com
> I just want to know some advice for string gauges for a comparable tuning to what I am currently in I want it to feel really tight, clear, and heavy. Furthermore where can I pick up such string because everywhere I look they seem to be pretty basic and not heavy enough!
> Thanks everyone!



I really like that guitar! 

If your only tuning 1/2 step down from B standard - the stock tuning for that type of guitar you'll be fine with the same gauge strings it comes with. I can easily tune to A Std. with my stock strings and no setup work on my new(er) ESP LTD MH-417. I can hit G Std. too, but don't quite have the tension I want, so I'm going to move to heavier gauge. You shouldn't need to change a thing only going to A#.

FWIW, this is the solution I'm going to use in order to hit G std and even F# on my guitar, which even has a 25.5" scale vs. your 27". Yours should handle heavier gauge even easier.  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/187535-where-strings-g-std-tuning-7-a.html


----------



## kuzevski

Thanks man! So let me get this straight the standard on the 7 is B E A D G B E and for me to do the "same" drop tuning as I would on my 6 which is A# - F - A# - D# - G# - C I would need to tune down to D A# F A# D# G# C for a 4th wouldn't I or a C#? I really new to this so bare with me. I am really looking for a Volumes kinda feel or structures a really killer heavy tone with a ton of melodic potential and I know strings are a huge player in that as well as the tuning. I just know on my 6 the tuning kills it so I need 13's to support it and I realize the 27" supplies more tension but I still feel like I will need a heavier gauge then 10 to get the sound I want.

Thanks again!

p.s if you want to check my band out you are more then welcome to and you can also get a feel for my sound and hopefully how I want to take it into the 7 string realm.

Handed To The Thousands - BandPage | Facebook


----------



## L1ght

Sup guys. I have an RG7420 and I want to tune to AEADGBE. Drop A I guess.. What string gauge should I get for that tuning? I really love super tight strings. 

Thanks!


----------



## SurferDud50

So guys, Im in need of a bit of advice. I want to tune my Blackjack ATX C7 down two steps, so thats G C F Bb Eb Ab C. The guitar's scale is a 26.5". What gauge strings would you recommend?


----------



## Arbiterguitarist

So i just bought my beautiful new Agile Septor Pro 727 and i can't find strings that match the length of the guitar.. HELP! It's a 27.5 scale and I've tried GHS and Ernie ball both were single string sets and on my low string they barely reached to the top.. I keep getting told to buy a 7 string set because the strings are longer but i can't find a size set that i like. I want something with a size 60 or bigger lower string. Please help thanks!


----------



## breadtruck

Hey all. So I was considering changing things up for the next set of strings that go on my 7 string, and thought about tuning to C# Standard with a low F#. My guitar is a Schecter ATX Blackjack with a 26.5" scale. I currently am in Bb standard with a set of Hybrid slinky's with a .60 for the low string. Occasionally I drop the 7th string to an Ab, and I can JUST ABOUT intonate it properly if the saddle is all the way back. 

I was just wondering what anyone's opinion here would be on what gauge to get for that low F# string. I've used a string tension calc to decide on using a set of 11's for my first 6 strings, but it's just the 7th I'm clueless about. I'm not crazy about tension, so I don't need it to be that tight, but I want it be big enough for it to intonate properly. I don't know what the limit is for the Schecter pegs, so I don't wanna risk it by getting some giant string only for it not to fit! Thanks for any help.


----------



## mishabasi

schecter 8's with the same scale length have a 74 for the F# and it feels pretty good. you could go anywhere between there and an 80


----------



## metalocalypse93

Depends on how tight or loose you like it. I can get away with a 66 on a 25.5 scale, but it is a bit loose for my taste. With your scale, I'd say a 70-74 if you don't want to mess with the tuning machines.


----------



## Ulvhedin

I use 72-74 for such. Generally i just buy a EB baritone set + 10 : p


----------



## breadtruck

70 sounds pretty good. I'm assuming if the Schecter 8's have a 74 for the 8th string, then i'll have no problems getting a 70 into the peg. I might be tuning the 7th string up and down between F# and G# a bit (for the drop and standard tunings respectively) so if it still feels a bit flubby for F# when I get it, then I can always stick in in G#.

Does a .70 still have good definition? When I first got my .60 I wasn't too fond of the sound, but really grew into it and am happy with how it plays in Bb/A now.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

the .70 will be loose but not unplayable and you will still be able to bring it back up to G# if you needed to.

btw im going to be ordering a custom labella set of .76 .60 .48 .36 .28 .20 .14 for F standard, opinions on the gauges anything i should change?


----------



## Marco

Hi guys .
I play on a custom luthier 6 guitar, 26.5 scale, drop c (CGCFAD )with 10-52 strings.
I love how i had set the action (very low ) and the tension (i dont like too much tension )
With these settings i have a very clean and twangy sound you can ear it unplugged with metallic and percussive sound (because of the small strings )

Now i just got my brand new loomis nt and i would like to have more or less the same playability.
I started to tune it into drop G with 10 52 + 68 but it was too much spaghetti like on the low G, also i must set very high the action but playability suffered a lot and the guitar buzzed a lot.
So i gave up and deicided to tune drop G#.then I could set the action lower but not as low as i would like.also the tension was acceptable but not extraordinary.

Can you help me to set this guitar please ?


----------



## samdaman87

Brand New Ibanez RG7321
Have some DR DDT 
with .13 to .65 six string set but I also bought .32 for the 4th string.
I want to do Drop A tuning without the buzz that my .52 7th string is doing.
I have heard that with drop tunings that the intonations will be off if not set up right and that sometimes you have to file down the nutting so that the thicker string gauge can fit. If it doesn't fit correctly and is slightly off you can mess up your guitar's nutting. So help me out guys, I really don't want to pay 56 U.S.D for to get this right.

Appreciate the help


----------



## FRr3AkOnALEaSh

*If i wanted to setup my RG7321 to an 8 string tuning down a Whole step (F# tuned down to an E, so on the 7321 the low B would be the same octave) What gauge should i consider getting? From experience of tuning my 7 string down a whole step to an A, a .060 is more than stable enough for me on a 25.5" scale. I like the strings to be tight enough of course, but loose enough to sound deep.* *I was considering maybe a .070/.075. Would that be thin enough to fit through the peg, or would i need to adjust? I know going this route of tuning is a bit pointless, but I'm desperate for an 8 string guitar, which will have to wait some time before i can afford one.* *Thanks to anyone that can help me out (And please don't suggest a baritone or bass)*


----------



## Dayn

For my low E at 27", I use a La Bella .086 tapered and wound for 27". I think it has around 16.5lbs~ of tension, and I think it's perfect. For 25.5", I'd honestly go for a .090 at least, that should give almost the same tension as I use. I don't like thick strings either, but the little bit of extra tension just made the string worth it tone-wise over the .080.

The good thing about that, is that many string brands actually make stock .090 gauges, like GHS or Ernie Ball. You can always unwind the winding to fit it through the tuning peg.


----------



## Gregadethhh

The F string on my RGA8s a .065 and while it's on a 27" scale neck, it's a tad slack but any thicker and I think the machinehead would have to be drilled or the string would have to be unwound even if I went up to a .068, so I'd try a .065 first see how that goes hope that helps


----------



## FRr3AkOnALEaSh

*So as someone who is pretty much new to a few things behind setting up guitar string sustain, would a guitar of a shorter scale length require a thicker or thinner gauge? I was under the impression that the longer the scale length (Heading towards bass territory) the thicker the strings needed to be? But i guess it's the other way around.*


----------



## Metal_Webb

As said, if you're going down to E, don't consider anything under 0.090 tbh. My 26.5" Schecter has a 0.080 on it for F atm and it's comparable/slightly higher in tension to the 0.060 I've got on my 25.5" Bc.Rich tuned to drop A.


----------



## Dayn

FRr3AkOnALEaSh said:


> *So as someone who is pretty much new to a few things behind setting up guitar string sustain, would a guitar of a shorter scale length require a thicker or thinner gauge? I was under the impression that the longer the scale length (Heading towards bass territory) the thicker the strings needed to be? But i guess it's the other way around.*


As you said to begin with, don't recommend basses: that's because they're a different instrument. They use heavy strings on a long scale so they can get 30lbs+ of tension. For a guitar, I suppose a light or medium light gauge of strings on guitar might net you around 16lbs~ of tension. When you go longer in scale, but keep the same gauge and tuning, you'll be increasing the tension as your scale lengthens.

That's why when you use a shorter-scale guitar, you'll need thicker strings than if you had used a longer-scaled guitar. That's why longer scales exist, so you can use thinner strings and still have equivalent tension of thicker strings on a shorter scale.


----------



## Osorio

I posted this question on my NGD thread but it went unanswered, maybe I can get an answer here:
I ordered a Schecter Hellraiser C8 from DCGL, 26.5" scale length, and asked for a .024 for the D string, it came with a .030. I wanted to know if downright substituting the 30 for a 24 will cause the neck any harm... I'm aware the difference in tension is quite large and I'm worried about the neck bending over (over time, of course).


----------



## Winspear

^ Nothing to worry about at all


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Not really a tension question, but what is the rationale against using a bass string (80) for a low E on an 8 string guitar?

Edit: WTF? why is there a sad face in my post when I didn't put it there?


----------



## Winspear

The strings have different construction and will sound (and feel I believe?) different. Thicker core or something I think. 
Usually more bassy which generally isn't what we are looking for.

Elixir Nanowebs are an exception. There may be more in the 'independent' brands like Circle K or O4P but you would have to ask them.


----------



## Marco

Marco said:


> Hi guys .
> I play on a custom luthier 6 guitar, 26.5 scale, drop c (CGCFAD )with 10-52 strings.
> I love how i had set the action (very low ) and the tension (i dont like too much tension )
> With these settings i have a very clean and twangy sound you can ear it unplugged with metallic and percussive sound (because of the small strings )
> 
> Now i just got my brand new loomis nt and i would like to have more or less the same playability.
> I started to tune it into drop G with 10 52 + 68 but it was too much spaghetti like on the low G, also i must set very high the action but playability suffered a lot and the guitar buzzed a lot.
> So i gave up and deicided to tune drop G#.then I could set the action lower but not as low as i would like.also the tension was acceptable but not extraordinary.
> 
> Can you help me to set this guitar please ?



Anyone can help me please?
I'm planing to buy a .70 for the 7th string. So i get 10-52 + .070 in drop G #
Maybe you can give other options?


----------



## mustache79

this thread should be book marked in ERG


----------



## Jet9

So I'm working on my new project guitar, which is also going to be my first baritone. What gauge strings should I go for if I'm tuning to C standard on a 28 5/8" scale length? Also, does anyone make coated strings at a proper gauge for a baritone?


----------



## eguitaruk

I'm ordering some new strings this week and i was wondering would a .70 be ok with a set of 12s-56s. I'm going to be setting it up i A standard and my guitar has a 25.5' scale length.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ that'll be fine, its the set i use now but for drop A all the way down to F standard


----------



## eguitaruk

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^ that'll be fine, its the set i use now but for drop A all the way down to F standard



Cheers mate.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Here's a quick little trick to feel string tension on longer scale guitars if you can't access them, and only have a 25.5" scale guitar. If you want to know what 27" feels like, tune all your strings up a half step, and if you want to know what 28.625" feels like, tune up a full step. And yes, I check all this in the tension calculator, the tensions are extremely similar, if not identical. 

Therefore, my fears of 10-59 + 80 on a 28.625 8 string feeling far too tight can be easily assuaged by simply tuning my 7 string to C#. And I've found it's not too terrible. 

This little method is going to be far easier than asking around, as opinions on ideal string tension vary massively. I know I'm going to want an 80 on a 28.625 scale, where as 74 or 76 is sufficient for most. So, wanna get the feel before making the jump up in scale? Tune up!


----------



## HOSTvallo

Ok so I broke my D string the other day and ordered new strings, after researching a bit I decided to order a .066 and a D'Addario XL 6 string set (.010, .013, .017, .026, .036, .046) as I want to start playing in A.

My question is this; would it be too muddy if I were to just use the .066, move the current .054 down in place of the .046? Then carry on with the rest? Essentially making it .013, .017, .026, .036, .046, .054, .066. Excluding the .010 completely. I'm curious how that would sound and what you guys think of it and if any of have ever tried it.

Alternatively it would be .010, .013, .017, .026, .036, .046, .066 and it is currently .009, .011, .016, .024, .032, .042, .054 (missing the .024).

Thanks!


----------



## Winspear

*ATTENTION CALCULATOR USERS*

I made a dedicated thread for this but will post it here too. Relating to gauges above .080
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ion-calculator-error-content.html#post2939197




> I'm aware plenty of us here use http://www.bangzero.org/stringtension/ to find gauges for ourselves and suggest them for others.
> This calculator is based off of D'addario strings who publish their tensions online: http://www.daddario.com/upload/tension_chart_13934.pdf
> 
> I've realised the other day when working out a set for my bass and seeing some unexpected things, that the calculator becomes unreliable above gauge 80. For those of us using guitar strings up to the 80 by D'addario for example, it is perfectly accurate.
> 
> However, stepping into the bass string territory (either for guitar or bass) things go wrong above 80. I have not noticed this before and am unsure why this is the case. For example the thickest string offered (145) is anywhere up to a whole 9lbs innacurate!
> 
> If this will concern you, I highly recommend cross-referencing with the PDF published by D'addario in the future. Bare in mind the scale lengths listed in the PDF (page 4) and referenced in each section for the strings - and of course plug that into the calculator.
> 
> Depending what you're using the calculator for things can take multiple calculations and some juggling with this method but rather that than be recommended a 175 instead of a 145, for example!


----------



## summit101

G,C,G,D#,A#,F,C,F (high to low) on 26.5" scale.

could someone recommend a balanced string gauge set? im not familiar with the tension charts. Surely i would make a million mistakes trying to figure them out.


----------



## Glint Symmetry

Hi,

im a owner of a schecter demon 7 and i got a problem,the right gauge for drop G# (from low to high G#,D#,G#,C#,F#,A#,D#).

Right now i got skullstrings 0.10 - 0.62 and is tune in Standard G that is low for me,my scale is 26,5 and this skullstrings are with the right tension in Standard G for me

they feel good to play,smooth and confortable ...but in drop G# i dont like them,to tight,and also i am afraid of damage my guitar with such tension...(my luthier says that is not good for the guitar even he know people that like them very tight,could damage)

the 7 string(low) in drop G# stays a little bit more loose then the others,and dont like this to 

...im not a fan of tight strings , and not even to loose i like the "standard way" ,if i can call that...not to tight and not to loose...

wich is the best gauge for me? anyone can give me a help here?

I was thinking in 10 - 60? or 9 - 58? 

the 10 , 13 , 17 ,28 , 38 , 48 , 60 not work for me,since i have see that 48 , 38 and 28 are to tight in 26,5 scale in Drop G#...

i wish someone got a schecter like me and give me a help for life


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

On my 26.5" loomis in drop Ab/G# I like 10-52 + .62


----------



## Glint Symmetry

but is not to tight?

this can damage the guitar? sorry my nobless


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

No...that's not that tight at all IMO


----------



## Augminished

As long as the guitar is set up properly it will not damage the guitar. Make sure the neck is straight and that the truss rod is not bending the neck. 

Find a new luthier 

(if I am reading this right and he is saying a 62 is to much tension and it will hurt the guitar)


----------



## Glint Symmetry

LOL

can you put in here the complete set of strings? maybe i go and try...like 10,13,17,blabla

i cant imagine people here that use 70 in drop G# and say they like tight...give me the creeps all over my body...lol is so tight bro

and the truss rod i got to give a touch in there to inst? make the arm go more flat i like small bow the enough to make the string vibrates...if i tight the satrings i got to correct the truss inst?


----------



## Glint Symmetry

ok,is a old luthier may i say that... but a good one.

but i make the adjsutements in my guitar,this talk about the strings was when i go and put some new frets in the guitar,like new my baby...

the shit is that i see the arm bow when i tight more the strings,im very perceptive?(fucking english that i forget the words) person and i can feel the arm bow and i hate that,more then chinese stores lol

i got to create the balance to stay with the arm straight and thats it?


----------



## Augminished

Only adjust the truss rod if the neck bows. Do this by sighting the neck. If the neck does not change do not do anything. 

My strings are 11-14-18-28-38-48 with a 64. In drop Ab My guitar is 25.5" though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I don't know what you said, sorry man :\

Fred Brum on here speaks Portugese too, maybe you could PM him?


----------



## Glint Symmetry

ok so if yours is 25,5 mine is 26,5 i think this gauge will fit me well...

10,13,17,26,36,46,62? or 64 for low 7?


----------



## Glint Symmetry

yep my english got days,and today is not the day to explain strings problems maybe loools


----------



## Augminished

I would start with a 62 and go from there.


----------



## Glint Symmetry

im going to buy 10,13,17,24,34,44,62? or 60?

but ok thanx for the help,got to spend some euros in strings and discover for myself,i think is the best way...


----------



## Mordecai

.011, .014, .018, .024w, .036w, .052w, .070w keeps it tight and right.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Maybe .10, .13, .17, .26w, .36w, .46w, .68w for your 26.5"

I think this is a pretty good set. I like a good bit of tension though. I use a .11-.52 with a low .74 on my 25.5".


----------



## Glint Symmetry

lol i think that is to tight,the 6 strings are only half step down from standard and the low 7 is the only that got 2 all steps down and half from B,A to G# so i think that 62 will stay nice and even a 60...if we think that my schecter comes with 56 for the low 7 in standard tune

i repeat i not a fan of tight strings,its annoying make bends with this tightness is so compress way to play not for me :S

how misha from periphery use 10 -56? in Drop G#? baritone? :|


----------



## 7stringDemon

Glint Symmetry said:


> if we think that my schecter comes with 56 for the low 7 in standard tune


 
Just because it's there, doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## Glint Symmetry

yup beacouse i think is tight to in standard tune looolz


----------



## Djentleguy

If I tune to Drop G# I'd take a regular 10-52 set and put a 62 on the thickest string. Believe me it won't be too tight even in Drop A\B Standard.


----------



## simonXsludge

Glint Symmetry said:


> 10,13,17,26,36,46,62? or 64 for low 7?


I use exactly this with a 64 on the bottom for my 7-string RG with a 25.5 scale for dropped G#. I see it working on a 26.5 scale, too. It's not too tight. I imagine the 64 to be perfect for 26.5, because on mine it is still a bit loose.


----------



## Winspear

70 in G# is not tight. It's actually similar tension as like a 49 in E. i.e. Normal. Will treat the truss rod exactly the same. I use 11-49+70 for drop G#. Perfect match!
The 57s or so given in standard 7 string sets are a bad match. Awfully loose compared to the rest of the set.


----------



## JosephAOI

I know no one takes my string advice anymore but I personally use 10-59's in drop G and it feels great to me. Lee from BOO uses 10-56's in G as well. I would try the same gauge for G# but I'm not sure how you'd feel about them. Most people think they're way too loose (even me before I played Lee's guitar).


----------



## Glint Symmetry

yup i think 10,62 will be enough maybe 60...

im gonna try the 62 with 10,13,17,26,36 and 46 but i got the feeling that 60 will du the job...

i gonna put the result here after i make the experiment with 62 in G#,if goes good will be my set...

believe me that 62 almost got a F just a little bit loose a little so 64 make the F perfect,how can some people use 64 for G? that is fucking tight :|

thanx for the feedback in my question...mutch happy with that


----------



## Winspear

^ It's all personal preference but matched tension seems to be something you don't need until you experience it. 
I used to use standard 7 string sets with a 54 for drop A. It was fine until this forum educated me on tension and I tried thicker. I can't believe I used to play on such a floppy string.

A 62 in G# gives the same tension as a 46 in C. That's what is considered average for E - I don't think anyone would dream of dropping their normal 6 string to E without upping the gauge! 

A 64 in G is not tight at all. Same case there. I admit it does sound pretty crazy the size different e.g a 36 next to a 49 next to a 70 but the tension is exactly the same on all three of those in drop tuning!

Not saying you SHOULD use thick strings but it's good to understand what's going on - and realise a 62 in G#_ IS_ floppy as hell - like a 46 in C. If you like it then play it!


----------



## Glint Symmetry

so i have try the 10,13,17,26,36,46 and 64 ,nice indeed,i think is perfect for me...got to play a little bit more,but its a good balance i may say,very good balance


----------



## simonk

Hi, just wanting some advice on string gauge for Drop A# tuning on a 27" scale 7 string? thanks


----------



## L1ght

I asked a while back what string gauge I should get for my 7 to tune to Drop A, so AEADGBE, and I never got an answer lol, can someone help me out? I really need super super tight strings. Like way tighter then most people playing Drop A would like haha. 

Help plz?? Thanks!


----------



## Winspear

^ Way tighter than most people or way tighter than most people here? For equal tension like people here like, a 70 would be good if you're using 49 or so for E.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

simonk said:


> Hi, just wanting some advice on string gauge for Drop A# tuning on a 27" scale 7 string? thanks


 try like a 62-64


----------



## L1ght

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Way tighter than most people or way tighter than most people here? For equal tension like people here like, a 70 would be good if you're using 49 or so for E.



Thanks dude! What gauge for the 7th string should I go with if I wanted it a bit tighter? Like I usually use 11-54 for standard tuning..

Also, what string gauges should I go with for equal tension if I tuned to GCGCFAD? Looking to keep it super tight too.. I use .12-.56 on my 6 string with a 25.5" scale and the tension is perfect. What string gauge would match that tension for the low G string? I'm think .74.. or maybe even .80? .80 sound a little ridiculous, but I'm willing to give it a shot if anyone thinks it wise...


----------



## Winspear

54 in E is the same as 80 in A
56 in C is the same as 74 in G


----------



## L1ght

EtherealEntity said:


> 54 in E is the same as 80 in A
> 56 in C is the same as 74 in G



Why thank you good sir!


----------



## DanielC1996

So I have a schecter blackjack atx c-7 with a 26.5 scale and I use the EB power slinky 7 set and the low b and e feel to floppy I want to try a 70 on it but I'm not sure if it would fit through the hole does anyone know if it would ? Also what would you recommend I play in drop A


----------



## simonk

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> try like a 62-64


thankyou sir!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

DanielC1996 said:


> So I have a schecter blackjack atx c-7 with a 26.5 scale and I use the EB power slinky 7 set and the low b and e feel to floppy I want to try a 70 on it but I'm not sure if it would fit through the hole does anyone know if it would ? Also what would you recommend I play in drop A



try a 68-70 for the low A like a 54-56 for the low E, you might need to modify the tuner head since i doubt it will take the 70, but that only requires drilling out the hole a little bit or you could un wind the top portion of the string so it'll fir in the hole


----------



## DanielC1996

Thank you also do you know where I could order a .70 ?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

la bella has them and GHS has them you could try those two


----------



## DanielC1996

How well balanced would it be if I used a 70 with a 48-11 ?


----------



## jazz_munkyy

hey all
so i have been playing around with the tension calculator and found .11s with and added .52 the D and .64 for the A to be my best option for A standard on my 7 string, i just wanted to know if you guys had any experience with these.

i play a 25.5 scale 7 string in A standard and sometimes tune the A to G


----------



## Moshkown

I've got a problem with putting my .80 string on my guitar. You see the top part is less thick so you can guide it through the tuning mechanism, but the thick .80 part is too long. I've got 'too much thick string' left. The thick part won't go through the tuning mechanism and there's a bit much sting to wind it around it. What should I do?

(It's an 8 string, and sorry if there are some mistakes in my English, I'm Dutch)


----------



## jazz_munkyy

you could unwind the string till it fits


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

start the wind earlier on with the thin part and you'll be fine:yesway


----------



## Winspear

^ Very common. Drilling the tuner is pretty easy. If you have a file that fits you can also do that. I used a manual hand drill - only had a .90 piece but the peg is still very stable! So you have nothing to worry about.

Some people unwind the end of their strings but I haven't a clue how to do that - I tried and couldn't seem to do it. Also I'd rather not have to go to such effort every restring.


----------



## JosephAOI

Yo, guys. I've been thinking about getting an 8 for a while now which I would tune to (low to high) G-D-G-C-F-A-D-G but since I use 10-59's already (on 25.5") for drop G, I'm worried that anything I could use for the high G would be too tight and would throw me off. Advice?


----------



## CreatureFiend

On a les paul scale guitar what strings would equal the tension per individual string to a 25.5 scale with 10-52 in E?


----------



## Winspear

CreatureFiend said:


> On a les paul scale guitar what strings would equal the tension per individual string to a 25.5 scale with 10-52 in E?



A 54 will be tighter, a 53 will be slightly looser. Even a 10.5 will be slightly tighter on the high. I wouldn't worry about changing unless you can find a 52-10.5 set haha it's too small a difference.


----------



## Winspear

JosephAOI said:


> Yo, guys. I've been thinking about getting an 8 for a while now which I would tune to (low to high) G-D-G-C-F-A-D-G but since I use 10-59's already (on 25.5") for drop G, I'm worried that anything I could use for the high G would be too tight and would throw me off. Advice?



So you have a .010 in D? 
A .007 in G will feel similar on 27"


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

8 string Schecter - 26.5" scale. Tuning EBEADGBE. I like using a 10 as a high E on a standard tuned 25.5" and definitely prefer balanced/progressive tension sets. The low end _needs_ to be nice and tight.

Any guidance would be appreciated. My guitar came tuned F#BEADGBE with the Ernie Ball 8 string set (low string is .074 i think) and it feels disgusting!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I have an Agile Septor Pro 727. 7 strings, 27" scale lenght, tuned G#. I use now D'addario 11-52 + 64 but they don't convince me! Any suggestions about the gauge and the manufacturer? Thanks


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i dont get what you mean by convince you, do you want thicker or thinner?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i dont get what you mean by convince you, do you want thicker or thinner?


 I like thick strings, like 0.11 sets


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

oh ok try a .70 for the G# and a set of 54/56-12s for the rest


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> oh ok try a .70 for the G# and a set of 54/56-12s for the rest


mmm ok! If I wanted something thin? Just to have a pair of possibilities


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

a 9-48+58/60


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> a 9-48+58/60



Ok man! Thanks  I'll bring my baby to the shop to mount some new strings and set the action, truss rod, etc.!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I think this is the right spot for this question. Would 10s on a 25.5 scale guitar in standard tuning be the equivalent of 9s on a 26.5 scale guitar in standard tuning?

Eric


----------



## potatohead

TheShreddinHand said:


> I think this is the right spot for this question. Would 10s on a 25.5 scale guitar in standard tuning be the equivalent of 9s on a 26.5 scale guitar in standard tuning?
> 
> Eric


 
len 25.5"
E .010" PL == 16.21#
B, .013" PL == 15.38#
G, .017" Pl == 16.57#
D, .026" nw == 18.41#
A,, .036" nw == 19.54#
E,, .046" nw == 17.48#
total == 103.59#

len 26.5"
E .009" PL == 14.18#
B, .011" PL == 11.89#
G, .016" Pl == 15.85#
D, .024" nw == 17.03#
A,, .032" nw == 17.03#
E,, .042" nw == 15.95#
total == 91.94#

So... No. 

9.5's are a better choice, but the b and d strings are still a fair bit looser. You can buy singles in a 12 and 26 and that would get you very close. 

len 26.5"
E .0095" PL == 15.8#
B, .0115" PL == 13.0#
G, .016" Pl == 15.85#
D, .024" nw == 17.03#
A,, .034" nw == 19.01#
E,, .044" nw == 17.38#
total == 98.08#


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Sweet, thanks!

Eric


----------



## brector

I am/was using light strings on my 25.5" scale 6 string. (.010, .013, .017, .026, .036, .046).

I am now playing my 27" scale 8 string and want the same "feel" as the 6 stringer. The only requirement is to keep the .060 and .080 on the 8 string for low B and E. 

Thanks!!

-Brian


----------



## beantard

Hey guys. I just bought an Ibanez RG1527 Prestige. I'm looking to play a full step down, and I like thicker strings because I pick hard. I hardly know anything about string gauges, especially when it comes to having an extra string. Can anyone help me out?  thanks in advance.


----------



## potatohead

brector said:


> I am/was using light strings on my 25.5" scale 6 string. (.010, .013, .017, .026, .036, .046).
> 
> I am now playing my 27" scale 8 string and want the same "feel" as the 6 stringer. The only requirement is to keep the .060 and .080 on the 8 string for low B and E.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> -Brian


 
Check the post a couple up (#937), 9.5's will probably be closest. They will be slightly tighter than the 26.5 scale.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> a 9-48+58/60


 Ok I tried with EB .10 but they failed  The strings don't have enought tension and the neck is backbow (the truss rod cannot anymore adjust it because is all counterclockwise)! I need more thick strings like 

Daddario EXL145 - Thomann Cyberstore Italiano
Ernie Ball 2626 - Thomann Cyberstore Italiano

The tech who made the set up had got my phone number on the guitar case, Y he did not call me and "This strings sucks on 27" in G#, you have to try another gauge" ? I payed 20&#8364; for a setup that I have to re-do !!


----------



## trickae

have a small request

For a 7 string, 25.5" scale

I had a comfortable tension with ernie ball heavy bottom and skinny tops tuned to standard E with a 64 for the B string.
.010 .013 .017 .030 .042 .052 0.64

Now i wanted to tune down a step - but everything from the 4th string ( basicly all wound strings) seemed too floppy.
would the following match my standard E tension somewhat? 

.010 .013 .017 .032 .046 .056 0.66


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Ok I tried with EB .10 but they failed  The strings don't have enought tension and the neck is backbow (the truss rod cannot anymore adjust it because is all counterclockwise)! I need more thick strings like
> 
> Daddario EXL145 - Thomann Cyberstore Italiano
> Ernie Ball 2626 - Thomann Cyberstore Italiano
> 
> The tech who made the set up had got my phone number on the guitar case, Y he did not call me and "This strings sucks on 27" in G#, you have to try another gauge" ? I payed 20 for a setup that I have to re-do !!



try the other set i recommended you
he didnt call you because he doesnt know what tension you like


----------



## Ror

So I have a 7 string Schecter Omen with a scale length of 26.5" that I want to tune to Drop G, but I'm unsure what string gauges to use.

I tried putting a set I was thinking about (D'Addario Medium Baritone Set 14-68 + a .011 for the high D) into the tension calculator, but the 5th string worries me:

D .011" PL == 16.82#
A, .014" PL == 15.29#
F, .018" PB == 14.06#
C, .026" PB == 16.98#
G,, .046" PB == 30.41# < 
D,, .056" PB == 24.89#
G,,, .068" PB == 15.88#

Any recommendations?


----------



## Phrygian

Ror said:


> So I have a 7 string Schecter Omen with a scale length of 26.5" that I want to tune to Drop G, but I'm unsure what string gauges to use.
> 
> I tried putting a set I was thinking about (D'Addario Medium Baritone Set 14-68 + a .011 for the high D) into the tension calculator, but the 5th string worries me:
> 
> D .011" PL == 16.82#
> A, .014" PL == 15.29#
> F, .018" PB == 14.06#
> C, .026" PB == 16.98#
> G,, .046" PB == 30.41# <
> D,, .056" PB == 24.89#
> G,,, .068" PB == 15.88#
> 
> Any recommendations?




I would try 10-46 + 65 or 11-49 + 65.


----------



## potatohead

Ror said:


> So I have a 7 string Schecter Omen with a scale length of 26.5" that I want to tune to Drop G, but I'm unsure what string gauges to use.
> 
> I tried putting a set I was thinking about (D'Addario Medium Baritone Set 14-68 + a .011 for the high D) into the tension calculator, but the 5th string worries me:
> 
> D .011" PL == 16.82#
> A, .014" PL == 15.29#
> F, .018" PB == 14.06#
> C, .026" PB == 16.98#
> G,, .046" PB == 30.41# <
> D,, .056" PB == 24.89#
> G,,, .068" PB == 15.88#
> 
> Any recommendations?


 
Change the PB to NW (or PL for the third string) and the tensions will be more accurate. The Phosphor bronze strings have more tension than the nickel wounds. 

len 26.5"
D .011" PL == 16.82#
A, .014" PL == 15.29#
F, .018" PL == 15.92#
C, .026" NW == 15.78#
G,, .046" NW == 26.7#
D,, .056" NW == 22.59#
G,,,.064" NW == 13.1#
total == 126.2#

Seriously though I couldn't put together a worse set if I tried, lol.


----------



## tylermwait

This is my first post on ss.org!

My band has decided to go from drop G to drop F. I play an Ibanez RGD2127z (26.5" 7 string).

For drop G, I was using EB Baritone 13-72 set + 10 on top and it felt great.

I'm experimenting now with a mixed set (pretty awkward right now):
10, 13, 18, 42, 54, 64, 74

The 4th, 5th, and 6th feel good, but a little too tight. I wouldn't mind going a little heavier for the 7th so I can really dig in. The top 3 strings are uncomfortably light. Overall, the tension feels unbalanced and I'd like to even it out.

Also, the bridge springs are at their maximum tension, so I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Floydaupgrades.com's heavy duty noiseless springs or any suggestions?

As a reference, I play EB Beefy Slinky (11-54) on my Telecaster (25.5") in standard tuning. I'm thinking a set of Not Even Slinky (12-56) + 75 could do the trick, but I wanted to get some input!

Think Meshuggah meets The Acacia Strain - Wormwood. 

Any advice, feedback, or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## potatohead

tylermwait said:


> This is my first post on ss.org!
> 
> My band has decided to go from drop G to drop F. I play an Ibanez RGD2127z (26.5" 7 string).
> 
> For drop G, I was using EB Baritone 13-72 set + 10 on top and it felt great.
> 
> I'm experimenting now with a mixed set (pretty awkward right now):
> 10, 13, 18, 42, 54, 64, 74
> 
> The 4th, 5th, and 6th feel good, but a little too tight. I wouldn't mind going a little heavier for the 7th so I can really dig in. The top 3 strings are uncomfortably light. Overall, the tension feels unbalanced and I'd like to even it out.
> 
> Also, the bridge springs are at their maximum tension, so I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Floydaupgrades.com's heavy duty noiseless springs or any suggestions?
> 
> As a reference, I play EB Beefy Slinky (11-54) on my Telecaster (25.5") in standard tuning. I'm thinking a set of Not Even Slinky (12-56) + 75 could do the trick, but I wanted to get some input!
> 
> Think Meshuggah meets The Acacia Strain - Wormwood.
> 
> Any advice, feedback, or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


 

I'd do this myself;

len 26.5"
C .011" PL == 13.35#
G, .015" PL == 13.93#
E,b .020" Pl == 15.6#
B,,b .032" nw == 19.12#
F,, .044" nw == 19.51#
C,, .058" nw == 19.3#
F,,, .080" nw == 15.95#
total == 116.76

You can definately go tighter if you want but you're starting to get the the point where the seventh string is dropped so low it's going to be way lower tension than everything else. They do make a 90 though if you wanted to try.


----------



## tylermwait

potatohead said:


> I'd do this myself;
> 
> len 26.5"
> C .011" PL == 13.35#
> G, .015" PL == 13.93#
> E,b .020" Pl == 15.6#
> B,,b .032" nw == 19.12#
> F,, .044" nw == 19.51#
> C,, .058" nw == 19.3#
> F,,, .080" nw == 15.95#
> total == 116.76
> 
> You can definately go tighter if you want but you're starting to get the the point where the seventh string is dropped so low it's going to be way lower tension than everything else. They do make a 90 though if you wanted to try.



Thanks! I think I may actually try an extra heavy D'Addario set (12-60) + 80 or 90. This seems to be a little more balanced and relative to what I was playing in Drop G (10-72), and slightly heavier than your suggestion. Not to mention far more balanced than what I'm currently experimenting with (10-13-18-42-54-64-74). Here's what I figured:

Drop G

len 26.5"
D .010" PL == 13.9#
A, .013" PL ==13.19#
F, .018" PL == 15.92#
C, .030" NW == 21.46#
G,, .044" NW == 24.58#
D,, .056" NW == 22.59#
G,,, .072" NW == 16.44#
total == 128.08#

Drop F

len 26.5"
C .012" PL == 15.89#
G, .016" PL ==15.85#
E,b .020" PL == 15.6#
B,,b .034" NW == 21.34#
F,, .046" NW == 21.2#
C,, .060" NW == 20.71#
F,,, .080" NW == 15.95# (.090" NW == 19.57#)
total == 126.53# (130.15# w/ .090)

Does anyone know where I could find higher tension tremolo springs that fit the Ibanez Edge Zero system?


----------



## Guitarman700

I'm going to be using a .62 for my low Bb on a 26.5" scale Schecter, but what gauges should I use for the rest of the guitar? I'm tuning a half step down.


----------



## Manbear

Hi guy. I'm having a custom 8 string made, with a 27.5" baritone scale - Will be EBEADGBe. 

I currently use ZOG on my LTD SC607B.. I like them, perfect tension, but find the low string skightly too thick (comfort wise). I know a lot if people here think the guys a dick, and granted he doesnt go about manners very well, I dont care if my guitar will be more comfortable and set up better. I deal with him to buy in bulk then just enjoy my strings 

Im worried using the ZOGs for my 8 string will be much thicker again..but I want good progressive tension. 

I want to give my guitar maker my prefered strings so he can set up and adjust accordingly from the start. Does anyone use ZOG 8 string, have used, or used any strings that are this thick in the lower strings? He diesnt say exactly what gauge they are..just that they are optimum tension - which has definitly been the case with my 7 string - so I cant tell you just how thick they are. 

*side question (potentially a noob question) - if i havd a micrometer, can i measure the strings thickness and find out its gauge accuratly?*

Love to hear opinions and thoughts.


----------



## Scrubface05

For anyone using a 25.5" scale, for a 7, with drop G, I highly recommend this..The tension feels fantastic and it just seems to fit well.
D - .010
A - .013
F - .017
C - .030
G - .042
D - .052
G - .070


----------



## Explorer

@Manbear - You inevitably will have to use larger gauges for the lower pitches, in order to maintain the same progression as the other strings. Sorry!


----------



## Manbear

Thanks Exlorer! I know they'll need to be retty big  Could you suggest a set up, gauge wise, to allow as close to a progressive tension as possible, taking into account I'm after EBEADGBe, with a 27.5" scale? ZOG unfortunatly doesn't go to 27.5", only 27"...

I'd prefer if my high string was an 11. Any help would be great, I'm unsure how to use the calculators, they all seem to come up with different things..


----------



## Manbear

I'd also be interesting in the same as above, but EAEADGBe  thinking sbout it, that could be really interesting and useful.


----------



## Manbear

And just additional info if it helps calculate the 8th string, this is the ZOG string gauges, which seem to be perfect for AEADGBE:

0.011, 0.013, 0.016, 0.028, 0.040, 0.055, 0.088

Keep in mind I measured these with an accurate micrometer, but still may be off ever so slighly. I would really like to know what the guage would be needed for those two tunings above for my 8 string. I assume the 8th will maybe even need a bass string, does anyone ever use a bass string on a guitar? My guitars being custom made, so I guess with the tube for the string through, it could be made bass size to accomodate the larger ball end..is there anything else id need to consider? I'd really rather not use a bass string if possible!! Hopefully they make guitar strings up around 110 ish or whatever I need..

I'd like to use the above 7 string gauges, with an appropriate 8th string if possible, rather than change it all. 

Sorry for all the posts / info .. I just really need help so I can get my guitar underway And I dont know a whole lot on this issue, I'm trying my best to read as much as I can but theres a lot to take in

Thank you all for any help you can give


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

There is a ZOG set for EBEADGBE being developed at the moment, which is being designed with Schecter and Ibanez in mind. With any luck it might just work out for your guitar as well. He (Alex) is going to taper the low E at both ends so that it's like the low B in some 5 string bass sets.

I've been using his sets on all of my other guitars for a couple of years and they are the best stock string sets I know of. The consistent feel across the strings has helped me with improving control over dynamics - which has always been something that I've had to work on.

It might be worth shooting him an email and asking whether the set can be made to work for your guitar as well. Just FYI he will probably ask you to send him the low string off you guitar so he can take some measurements from it to aid with getting the position of the taper at the ball end of the string right.

He can be a little idiosyncratic, but he's a decent enough guy once you get past the bluster. More importantly though, he puts together a damn fine string set.

Edit: bugger! Just read your post again and your 8 hasn't even been built yet!  Who's building it for you? We are lucky to have some fantastic luthiers working in Aus at the moment. Bluestone or 2012 would probably be my pick for a custom 8. Ormsby would be a solid contender as well.


----------



## Manbear

Im using Acacia..but I'll look at the orhers you mentioned 

I already spoke to him, he said that the EBEADGBe set only suits upto 27" scale..Acacia only offers 27.5 or 25.5 unless I go complete custom build ($$$$$) I believe (still waiting on an email to confirm that) ..and I definitly dont want 25.5" 8 string!!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Wow - had not heard of Acacia before... some very, very nice work on those pages!

Mr Bluestone recently built a custom Ibanez Destroyer inspired guitar which is one of the coolest guitars I have ever seen.

BluesTone Destroyer Custom

A couple of interesting deviations from the normal in that build too!


----------



## asilayamazing

Scrubface05 said:


> For anyone using a 25.5" scale, for a 7, with drop G, I highly recommend this..The tension feels fantastic and it just seems to fit well.
> D - .010
> A - .013
> F - .017
> C - .030
> G - .042
> D - .052
> G - .070


have a 25.5 .70 is flubby and when picked the G goes sharp then returns to pitch and buzzes with a T.O.M. bridge. needs a 72or i like .74 on my low G 

BTW that tunings weird.

G standard

D - .011\
A - .014 \
F - .019 \ Beefy slinky set + .72-74 might be off on some strings.
C - .030 /
G - .042 /
D - .054/
G - .072 or .74


----------



## infreaks

Hi all,

hope you all have a good day, i'm kind of new in 7 string guitar (waiting for my first 7 string guitar) and i wanna ask about the string gauge, well.. here it is 

I play ibanez 6 string guitar RG 550, it's 25.5 scale, i usually use ernie ball super slinky .009 and play in E standard tuning (E-A-D-G-B-E).

I use the String Gauge and Tension calculator to measure the tension and the result is :
len 25.5"
E .009" NW == -1.23#
B, .011" NW == 5.16#
G, .016" NW == 12.46#
D, .024" NW == 15.77#
A,, .032" NW == 15.77#
E,, .042" NW == 14.77#
total == 62.69#
*
I assume because ernie ball super slinky is nickel wound, all 6 string will be nickel wound, am i correct or the 1st-3rd (G-B-E) string is made from plain steel ?*

Now i'm waiting for my Ibanez 7 string guitar to arrive, it's RG 7421 fix bridge with 25.5 scale and i wanted to tune to A-E-A-D-G-B-E and use ernie ball regular slinky .010 6 string set and considering 0.58 or 0.64 or 0.70 for the low 7 string tuning.

I use the String Gauge and Tension calculator to measure the tension and the result is :
len 25.5"
E .010" NW == 3.98#
B, .013" NW == 11.0#
G, .017" NW == 14.3#
D, .026" NW == 18.41#
A,, .036" NW == 19.54#
E,, .046" NW == 17.48#
A,,, .058" NW == 12.63#
total == 97.34#


len 25.5"
E .010" NW == 3.98#
B, .013" NW == 11.0#
G, .017" NW == 14.3#
D, .026" NW == 18.41#
A,, .036" NW == 19.54#
E,, .046" NW == 17.48#
A,,, .064" NW == 15.28#
total == 99.99#

len 25.5"
E .010" NW == 3.98#
B, .013" NW == 11.0#
G, .017" NW == 14.3#
D, .026" NW == 18.41#
A,, .036" NW == 19.54#
E,, .046" NW == 17.48#
A,,, .070" NW == 18.2#
total == 102.91#

*Do you think i should use 0.58, 0.64 or 0.70 for the low 7 string ? or any other gauge that you could recommend me for my tuning (A-E-A-D-G-B-E)** ?*

Thanks, i appreaciate all of your help, have a good day


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

the last 3 strings are plain steel notice how the tension drops down to 3lbs on the high e, also you would know if they were wound by how they look.
i would go with the .64


----------



## SavageFreeze

Hi! New to the board. I don't have a 7 string, but my 6 string is tuned to drop B. Close enough! Harharhar... But really, I have a serious question.

The guitar is an ESP M-II 25.5" with a floyd rose, and my go to set of strings has been Ernie Ball Beefy - 11-54. It does a pretty good job (just in range to eliminate fret buzz), but I need it to be better.The low B .054 still doesn't hold pitch if you hit it hard. After some estimates, I figured I wanted to lighten up the high 3 strings a hair and go slightly heavier on the low 3.

At this point, I am getting a little worried about all of the tension I'm putting on a guitar that, I suppose, was built for the E standard range. The last thing I want to do is warp or damage, in any way, the neck. Do I still have quite a bit of leeway to go heavier? Or should I look into a 26.5" scale guitar? Any advice or direction would be killer. I like my guitar and don't want to hurt it!


----------



## infreaks

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> the last 3 strings are plain steel notice how the tension drops down to 3lbs on the high e, also you would know if they were wound by how they look.
> i would go with the .64



hi, thanks for clearing things about the plain steel 

and many thanks for your recommendation,i'll order .64 gauge, have a good day


----------



## Chi

Righto. Long story short: I'm tuning my 25"5 scale 7 string guitar down to G, so it's G-C-F-A&#9839;-D&#9839;-G-C.

Now all I need is a proper set of strings to go with it. I'm thinking about getting a 74 or a 72 for the B string, that should do nicely. But I've got no idea about the others. A 56 for the low E string seems a little thin, but when I take a look at the tension calculator, it seems to work out. (Considering I'd go with the "stair" effect, which means that the lowest string has the highest tension, and the tension would lower each string up)

Help a bro out ?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

SavageFreeze said:


> Hi! New to the board. I don't have a 7 string, but my 6 string is tuned to drop B. Close enough! Harharhar... But really, I have a serious question.
> 
> The guitar is an ESP M-II 25.5" with a floyd rose, and my go to set of strings has been Ernie Ball Beefy - 11-54. It does a pretty good job (just in range to eliminate fret buzz), but I need it to be better.The low B .054 still doesn't hold pitch if you hit it hard. After some estimates, I figured I wanted to lighten up the high 3 strings a hair and go slightly heavier on the low 3.
> 
> At this point, I am getting a little worried about all of the tension I'm putting on a guitar that, I suppose, was built for the E standard range. The last thing I want to do is warp or damage, in any way, the neck. Do I still have quite a bit of leeway to go heavier? Or should I look into a 26.5" scale guitar? Any advice or direction would be killer. I like my guitar and don't want to hurt it!


youll have nothing to worry about, youll have plenty of room to get heavier strings if you need them. i have a .70 on my schecter tuned to drop A and the neck hasnt moved at all, also guitars arnt really built for a specific range.


----------



## potatohead

SavageFreeze said:


> Hi! New to the board. I don't have a 7 string, but my 6 string is tuned to drop B. Close enough! Harharhar... But really, I have a serious question.
> 
> The guitar is an ESP M-II 25.5" with a floyd rose, and my go to set of strings has been Ernie Ball Beefy - 11-54. It does a pretty good job (just in range to eliminate fret buzz), but I need it to be better.The low B .054 still doesn't hold pitch if you hit it hard. After some estimates, I figured I wanted to lighten up the high 3 strings a hair and go slightly heavier on the low 3.
> 
> At this point, I am getting a little worried about all of the tension I'm putting on a guitar that, I suppose, was built for the E standard range. The last thing I want to do is warp or damage, in any way, the neck. Do I still have quite a bit of leeway to go heavier? Or should I look into a 26.5" scale guitar? Any advice or direction would be killer. I like my guitar and don't want to hurt it!


 
Tension is all that matters. Tension is a result of string gauge, scale length and tuning. You can have a thicker set of strings that will have less tension than a thinner set if you tune it down far enough. I wouldn't start worrying about a neck having issues until you got north of 140 pounds or so (on a six) or maybe 160 on a 7. That's a shit-ton of tension.


----------



## Glint Symmetry

Hi,

need some help here,i got a ibanez Rga 8 and i want to put new strings,got this guitar yesterday and the strings of the old owner are 64 in the low 8,wich is fucking loose in Drop E...

I want to play in F standard to...

if anyone can give me a help i will be apreciated...

Im new in 8 strings...


----------



## Glint Symmetry

Please?

i have use the string tension calculator and i found that this set

0.9 (14,7 lbs)-0.12 (14,7)-0.15 (14,4)-0.22 (14,9)-0.30 (15,7)-0.39 (14,3)-0.52 (13,8)-0.80 (14,7) on a 27" scale...

almost every string show around the 14 Lbs

can i made this? or i buy a 7 string set (light) and put a 0.80?

im living the fear of my edge fix bridge of my RGA8 pops out...got to reinforce with epoxy,but maybe i dont need that,beacouse is not about the tension that makes pops out?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

you can make that set if you use la bellas custom string set maker
https://www.labella.com/laplaza/electric_sets/elecIndStrings.asp


----------



## Glint Symmetry

la bella rocks but they dont sell outside of US individual strings...

Im from europe,so...they dont send,even if i want 10 strings for each gauge...

My local shop is a pain in the ass,they forget the order i make,its the second time this happens...hate this shop but dont got other around...

today i had to go to the capital Lisbon (70 kms from my house) and even them dont got 8 strings set to sell and individual only got 9,10,13 gauges...

and i say to them..."how can this shop sell 8 strings guitars and dont have strings set for them?..."

they make a call and say that will receive next week strings for 8 strings guitar from schecter...so let me wait and see if this schecter strings bring some decent gauges...


----------



## Hell-raiser

So I want to play some Meshuggah on my 7 string (26.5 scale) and I figure the best way of doing is to tune to standard C, and drop the low string to an F i.e. F-C-F-B&#9837;-E&#9837;-G-C

I've looked at these and planned on just not using the .010, but have no idea if that's a good idea.

Ernie Ball 8-String Slinky Electric Guitar Strings 10-74 | Musician&#39;s Friend

Can anyone suggest whether this would work or an alternative that would. 

(I've tried using the tension calculators, but I'm having no joy whatsoever with them!)

Thanks!


----------



## mniel8195

i've posted this recently but what do you guys think of this setup for BEADGBE? 10-13-17-26-36-49-66 thats on a 25.5 scale. I tried the daddario 10-59 and it was not working for me. This seems to be a balanced setup.


----------



## surge247

Hey guys, I just recently tried to completely learn all about string tensions so i could put together a custom set. I have an Agile Intrepid Pro that's 28.875". I'm tuning it to D# standard. Tried using the tension calculator and this is what came out

C4# .013" PL == 24.85#
A3 .016" PL == 23.71#
E3 .026" XS == 29.41#
B2 .037" XS == 32.6#
F2# .049" XS == 31.14#
C2# .063" XS == 29.82#
G1# .090" XS == 30.48#
D1# .135" XS == 29.89#
total == 231.89#


If you guys could give me an opinion on that set that'd be great... the main issue though is the .135 D# string. Do I really need a string that thick to give me a tight D#? I use a 0.094 right now and it's pretty floppy. I get the note and it stays in tune, but it's not as tight as i'd like. But I'm pretty sure .135 is too big to fit through my guitar (it has a thru-body layout). Opinions please?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

id lighten up those gauges a bit cause that is a tremendous amount of force being put on that neck.


----------



## SchecterBurzum

Ive got a question about string gauge, I just got a Schecter Omen 7 and Im wondering what string gauge I should use, Im not sure what gauge I have now and I havent changed them yet but bending with these strings are very hard and Im unable to bend further than halv an octave and I prefer lighter strings for wider bending but since Im rather new to 7 strings and dont know much about string gauge Im asking what gauge you recommend


----------



## Fat-Elf

So I have Ibanez RG1527 in Drop-G# and I can't remember how thick the strings are beside that the highest string is 0.11 inches. So what would you recommend for the lowest/thickest string? I want it to feel pretty solid but not too thight so the bends are easy to do.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

SchecterBurzum said:


> Ive got a question about string gauge, I just got a Schecter Omen 7 and Im wondering what string gauge I should use, Im not sure what gauge I have now and I havent changed them yet but bending with these strings are very hard and Im unable to bend further than halv an octave and I prefer lighter strings for wider bending but since Im rather new to 7 strings and dont know much about string gauge Im asking what gauge you recommend


what tuning are you playing in?




Fat-Elf said:


> So I have Ibanez RG1527 in Drop-G# and I can't remember how thick the strings are beside that the highest string is 0.11 inches. So what would you recommend for the lowest/thickest string? I want it to feel pretty solid but not too thight so the bends are easy to do.


i use a .70 for G# and i can do bends just fine but i would start with a .66 to see if you need more tension


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Looking for ideas for putting an incoming 27" 8 in Drop C with a high and low G. I prefer 10-46 in E standard + 25.5" scales on my 6's. 

What im feeling an 74 for the low G and an 8 for the high G. I know an 8 was usable as a G on my 25.5 7421 but im not sure if it might be too much for a 27".


----------



## nymslm

Hello, 

What would be an ideal string gauge for a 7 string 26.5 scale guitar. Tuning would be B standard. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Glint Symmetry

nymslm @ hello ,with 26,5" scale,and for B standard i think 0.9 - 0.58 is fine...try the GHS set,maybe you like it...

perfect for me ...


----------



## Flashes

What would be good string gauges for a 7-string with a 25.5 inch scale in Drop G (for a kinda tight feel, not too tight but definitely not loose)? Would a EB Beefy Slinky set be good for the first 6 strings?
(I looked around and usually only people with 26.5 inch scales are looking to put it in Drop G so sorry if I missed something)


Edit- Turns out my guitar is 26.5 so i'm good now.


----------



## Spawnof97

I have a Ibanez RG 7321 and it has a 25.5 scale. I want to switch between Standard and A. What would be a good string gauge for it? I don't mind a tight feel by the way


----------



## Masch

I'd like to pose a question that's been haunting me for ages. I've been trying to find the right gauge for my Drop C tuning. I'm playing a PRS SC Trem and I always switch from Standard D to Drop C. I've used various strings throughout the years but nothing seems to stick. The last two sets I've been sweating over have been a set of Ernie Ball Beefy Slinkys 11-54. At first I liked it a lot, then I realised it may have been too spaghetti-like for my playing and then I switched to Ernie Ball Not even Slinkys 12-56. It's OK for Drop C stuff but too tight for Standard D. The problem I have with this string gauge is that the strings are too thick (especially after a long day). I'm looking for something in between-tight enough for the guitar to not sound muddy yet thin enough for my tired fingers to bend. I've also tried the DR DDT strings (11-52 I think) but they were way too thin..Any ideas?

P.S Could it be the case that I need to change pick size?


----------



## Fat-Elf

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i use a .70 for G# and i can do bends just fine but i would start with a .66 to see if you need more tension



I ended up using .58 just because it was the thickest string that the shop had. Which was kinda lucky because I think it is just perfect. Apparently .70 would have been way too tight for my liking.


----------



## lurgar

mniel8195 said:


> i've posted this recently but what do you guys think of this setup for BEADGBE? 10-13-17-26-36-49-66 thats on a 25.5 scale. I tried the daddario 10-59 and it was not working for me. This seems to be a balanced setup.




Haven't tried that specific set, but the LaBella HRS-72s are in a 
10 13 17 26w 36w 46w 64w
set. This has worked well for me and is right around what you're looking for. There's also the HRS-73 that has a 
10 13 17 30w 42w 52w 64w
set. This one has slightly more tension but it works out pretty well for me.


----------



## Skitzoification

Alright, so I have a 27" scale 7 string, and play between B Standard, and Drop A.

I have no idea what the factory string guages are (I rarely play the guitar since I usually get turned of pretty fast from the tension and dorky plucky sound overpowering the notes from coming out), But I have a layman's term that will hopefully work.

I like to hit the strings moderately hard. okay, maybe a little harder than that. 

when I let notes ring out, or even do staccato licks, the strings still "Vibrate" onto the fret and kind of stunt itself from sounding. have you ever hit the string to watch if it Phases up an down before settling? I want to ELIMINATE that by about 75%.

I want you to give me a string gauge for my 27 from your experience. If you know of a gauge that will pretty much hold its own against my abuse, THANK YOU!


----------



## Fenrir88

Hi, I'm new here and therefore I'd like to apologize for any mistake I might make.

My question is this: I'm about to ask my luthier to make me a 7 stringed and I'm battling against common sense within my mind trying to choose within a full floating Floyd Rose Original 7 stringed bridge or just any semi floating (just diving) bridge for 7 strings. I like the full floating experience but I haven't fully integrated flutters in my style yet. My teacher tells me that if I own a 7 string I'll be wanting to try several alternate tunings and it'll be a major pain if I use a full floating bridge. What I had in my mind for the very start was to drop to A the 7th string and keep the other 6 in standard tuning. Any thoughts? I really appreciate it, we won't start building it until september so still can change my mind many times until then. Thanks!!


----------



## rgaRyan

I'm using 11-48 Ernie Ball Super Slinky's on my 6 string Ibby. I wanna upgrade to some new 12s, possibly D'Addario.

I have managed to tune down to drop B, but it definitely gets a bit floppy.
Would tuning down the low E down to A be too low? I wanna learn some of The Safety Fire, and they play in AADGBE.


----------



## quattro19tdi

rgaRyan said:


> I'm using 11-48 Ernie Ball Super Slinky's on my 6 string Ibby. I wanna upgrade to some new 12s, possibly D'Addario.
> 
> I have managed to tune down to drop B, but it definitely gets a bit floppy.
> Would tuning down the low E down to A be too low? I wanna learn some of The Safety Fire, and they play in AADGBE.


If you are going to tune it AADGBE I would use .009's with a .062 or .010's with a .068 for the low A


----------



## schecter77

Hey guys i have a Schecter C-7 Hellraiser FR and im not realy too familiar with tension and intonation and all that stuff so i was hoping you guys could shed a little light on my lack of knowledge on the subject lol... so i play in Drop G (GDGCEAD) and i play kinda like Djenty-ish style Progressive Metal(like Born of Osiris kind of style) and i Would just like to know everything i could do to get the best sound out of my guitar for my style, including what gauge strings and what to do with the settings on my guitar, etc..


----------



## rgaRyan

quattro19tdi said:


> If you are going to tune it AADGBE I would use .009's with a .062 or .010's with a .068 for the low A


Ok thanks, I'll stick to drop C for now until I get some thicker, newer strings.



schecter77 said:


> Would just like to know everything i could do to get the best sound out of my guitar for my style, including what gauge strings and what to do with the settings on my guitar, etc..


I'll give you the most repeated answer ever: boost your mids, djent is about picking style (staccato, palm muting, technique), get a quality set of pickups (BKPs are what the kids seem to use nowadays), and use strings that are heavy enough to tune low and remain comfortable for you to play.


----------



## schecter77

Yeah BKPs are awesome but not really too, too itchy to get those yet.. Im just now starting to splash around in the "Djent" style, im a well rounded player and just looking to add another style to my list. so Mids you say? i thought djent was all about super High gain? and yeah i figured that about the strings, just thought there was a prefered gauge for that tuning and style.


----------



## Explorer

Masch said:


> I've been trying to find the right gauge for my Drop C tuning. ...I always switch from Standard D to Drop C.
> 
> P.S Could it be the case that I need to change pick size?



On the bottom string alone, you're talking about a tension change of around 8 pounds when going from D to C. You're not going to find a string which feels the same at both pitches.


----------



## Winspear

^ I had to check that because I have my guitars set up to change between drop tuning. 8lbs sounded insane - it's actually 4lb which is a lot more manageable.
I set my guitars up with a string in C# for example. 
So I will make an even tension set and intonate the guitar for C#GCFAD, to go between D and C.


----------



## Explorer

Sorry, you're right, I had just dealt with a PM where someone was going for 36 lbs. of tension on each string, and was still in that mindset. 

Wait a second, Double E... why are you responding to my comment to Masch?


----------



## rgaRyan

schecter77 said:


> so Mids you say? i thought djent was all about super High gain? and yeah i figured that about the strings, just thought there was a prefered gauge for that tuning and style.



Yeah, everyone always talks about boosting mids to achieve that djent tone. And they also say use the least amount of gain possible, but still enough to get that crunchy, scratchy "oomph" sound.

I only have a six string, lowest I usually play in is drop C, and I've found my 11-48's do pretty good, but I'm going to bump them up to probably 12-52s or so next time I change strings. It's all about how thick you prefer your strings, plus how floppy or taught you want them to be. Some players like loose strings for easier bending. I prefer heavier, tighter strings because of the type of music I play. It's all about preference.


----------



## Winspear

Just clarifying it's not as impractical as 8lb would imply


----------



## Skitzoification

^ <happened to see a spam ad. obviously on a different page/thread. 

quick tension/action question.

I'm using these string gauges standard D in this order:

D: .010

A: .013

F: .017

C: .030

G: .042

D: .052

I have the trem set to stay level and stay in tune, but the neck relief is pretty ridiculous. I can fit a JazzIII pick an 1/2 between the string and the fret. what's going on here?


----------



## Skitzoification

Forgot to mention that giving the neck less relief causes the strings to fret out/buzz like hell.


----------



## harkonnen8

What string gauges would you guys suggest for 8 string (28.625") tuned to A(A0)ADGCFAD.
I was thinking
D-.009
A-.012
F-.016
C-.021
G-.029
D-.039
A-.053
A-.086 maybe .090?
Low A can be supper floppy but still somewhat usable. I'm not going to play super fast riffs on the low A string.
Also looking at Circle K strings.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Any companies out there that make halfwounds in seven-string friendly gauges? Around .064 if possible.


----------



## John54

crazy thought. decided to put a set of ernie ball slinky nickel wound set on my rg7321 that has a 25.5 inch scale. ripped out the .013 and put the rest on instead. im trying to tune it now to e standard on the high 6 strings and a low a where the low b would be. used the calculater on the orignal post and its saying to put 231 lbs on my neck. is that too much? not sure how much a neck can handle. also im not in tune yet and the strings have a load of tension on them,mainly the g, d, a(the higher one in the middle), and the low e and im still 2 whole steps from being in tune. ultimatly im wanting to know if i wasted a set of strings and need to step the gauge down or if its ok to get to my desired tuning. 

thanks a bunch

right so i decided to enter the normal 7 string set gauge in to the calculator(ernie ball power slinky set at: .011, .014, .018, .028, .038, .048, .058) and it gave me 130 lbs. i think its safe to say that my guitar was not intened to handle that.

now im wondering if ernie ball made those strings for a baritone or for a guitar that was made to handle some really low notes, which i dont see bring that pratical.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Not a question, but yesterday I put some bronze acoustic strings on my Telecaster because I didn't have any electric strings. Djentydjent.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

John54 said:


> crazy thought. decided to put a set of ernie ball slinky nickel wound set on my rg7321 that has a 25.5 inch scale. ripped out the .013 and put the rest on instead. im trying to tune it now to e standard on the high 6 strings and a low a where the low b would be. used the calculater on the orignal post and its saying to put 231 lbs on my neck. is that too much? not sure how much a neck can handle. also im not in tune yet and the strings have a load of tension on them,mainly the g, d, a(the higher one in the middle), and the low e and im still 2 whole steps from being in tune. ultimatly im wanting to know if i wasted a set of strings and need to step the gauge down or if its ok to get to my desired tuning.
> 
> thanks a bunch
> 
> right so i decided to enter the normal 7 string set gauge in to the calculator(ernie ball power slinky set at: .011, .014, .018, .028, .038, .048, .058) and it gave me 130 lbs. i think its safe to say that my guitar was not intened to handle that.
> 
> now im wondering if ernie ball made those strings for a baritone or for a guitar that was made to handle some really low notes, which i dont see bring that pratical.


you need to step those gauges down, those are far too heavy for e standard.
231lbs is a lot of force to be put onto a neck, just use the tension calculator to find your preferred set from now on. 
how tight do you like your strings btw?


----------



## John54

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> you need to step those gauges down, those are far too heavy for e standard.
> 231lbs is a lot of force to be put onto a neck, just use the tension calculator to find your preferred set from now on.
> how tight do you like your strings btw?


 
i like them pretty tight. usually i have a .064 for my low b but i changed tunnings to low a so i thought i should increase my gauge as well. i only had the ernie ball 8 string set laying around so i figured i would experiment a little and after half installing those strings i will say that the calculator is pretty handy and cool. sorry i cant give you an exactly measurment on the tension. i know anything lower than a whole step down(like a Db on a low E) drives me crazy. im looking at buying a 6 string set and then buying the low b seperate so i dont run into this issue again. i really like the feel of ghs with the wond 3rd string. and the ernie balls 8 string set gave me the extra wound string. see my thought prcess there? but from now on i will use my best judgement as it says on the calculator page.


----------



## Hyacinth

What gauge do you guys use for drop E on an 8 string? I'm using a .74 right now for my low E and it's way too flubby and undefined. I was thinking I would go to .80, but I'm not sure if that's too big. But as it stands right now, I hardly use my 8th string


----------



## Winspear

^ What gauge is next to it and what is it tuned to? I'll give you a match.


----------



## Hyacinth

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ What gauge is next to it and what is it tuned to? I'll give you a match.



I believe it's a .64 but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Winspear

That's a pretty heavy B and you'll need a 100 to match it. Whether you want matched or not is another question...

Tune the 74 up until it feels nice to you and tell me what note you get


----------



## Hyacinth

EtherealEntity said:


> That's a pretty heavy B and you'll need a 100 to match it. Whether you want matched or not is another question...
> 
> Tune the 74 up until it feels nice to you and tell me what note you get



It feels comfortable once it's tuned up to B1. Thanks for going out of your way for me =D


----------



## Winspear

That would actually be tighter than your 64 B and require something far over 100..no? 

A would give the same tension as your B string and require the 100 like I posted above. 

If you can settle for it in G, then a 90 will give you that tension in E. 

Don't worry, that's a reasonable size, not too thick


----------



## Hyacinth

Hmm. I'll play with it and see which one is the most comfortable without having to have a gigantic string for the low E haha Thanks a lot, dude!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I tried doing a progressive tension type thing for tuning my 8 up to drop c with a high and low g but it didn't really work out too well for some reason.

I like 10-59 for my loomis with a 26.5" scale in standard, any clues what would be good for a 27" in drop C with a high and low g? 

Im probably going to order another circle K set and hope my dog doesn't steal it sometimes. Skip recommended these gauges but I never had a chance to try them out.

079 .059 .039 .029 .020 .015 .011 .008

They look pretty good, yay or nay gypsies?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I tried doing a progressive tension type thing for tuning my 8 up to drop c with a high and low g but it didn't really work out too well for some reason.
> 
> I like 10-59 for my loomis with a 26.5" scale in standard, any clues what would be good for a 27" in drop C with a high and low g?
> 
> Im probably going to order another circle K set and hope my dog doesn't steal it sometimes. Skip recommended these gauges but I never had a chance to try them out.
> 
> 079 .059 .039 .029 .020 .015 .011 .008
> 
> They look pretty good, yay or nay gypsies?



The set he suggested looks quite good, but if you want progressive tension, then that ain't gonna do it for you. The tension goes up until you hit the F3, after which it fluctuates around 20 Lbs. 

Take a look:

_len 27"

G4 .008" PL == 16.46#
D4 .011" PL == 17.46#
A3 .015" PL == 18.22#
F3 .020" PL == 20.41#
C3 .029" NW == 20.62#
G2 .039" NW == 20.26#
C2 .059" NW == 20.74#
G1 .079" NW == 20.37#

total == 154.53#_

It wouldn't say it's bad, I'd use it, but I wouldn't call it progressive tension. Now, if you TRULY wanted a progressive tension set, it would look something more like this:

*.088 .064 .042 .030 .020 .015 .011 .008*

And, the tension would be something like this:

_len 27"

G4 .008" PL == 16.46#
D4 .011" PL == 17.46#
A3 .015" PL == 18.22#
F3 .020" PL == 20.41#
C3 .030" NW == 22.28#
G2 .042" NW == 23.42#
C2 .064" NW == 24.23#
G1 .088" NW == 24.65#

total == 167.11_

So either set would work if you ask me, but if you wanted a set that truly was progressive tension, I'd go for the second one. I'd be perfectly comfortable with the first one, though.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Also, I found a pretty good progressive tension set for tuning in major thirds on a 9 string.

_len 30"

D4 .010" PL == 17.81#
A3# .013" PL == 18.97#
F3# .017" PL == 20.43#
D3 .024" NW == 21.83#
A2# .030" NW == 21.83#
F2# .040" NW == 23.44#
D2 .052" NW == 24.18#
A1# .066" NW == 25.3#
F1# .086" NW == 26.07#

total == 199.85#_

I figured this all out since I want to eventually own a 9 string and tune it this way, and this set seems pretty decent to me. Any 9 string owners want to give this a shot?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

MatthewLeisher said:


> Hmm. I'll play with it and see which one is the most comfortable without having to have a gigantic string for the low E haha Thanks a lot, dude!


I used to regularly use 95/100 for low F on a 25.5" guitar, played really nicely.


----------



## mongey

got my 1st 7 string being built. 25.5 

drop A - ernie ball 11 to 58 set ? will also tune up to 7 std at times

a good place to start ? I play the Std 11 slinky set on both my 6 stringers tuned to drop D


----------



## Phrygian

mongey said:


> got my 1st 7 string being built. 25.5
> 
> drop A - ernie ball 11 to 58 set ? will also tune up to 7 std at times
> 
> a good place to start ? I play the Std & slinky set on both my 6 stringers tuned to drop D



Daddario 10-59 works perfect for that.


----------



## mongey

Phrygian said:


> Daddario 10-59 works perfect for that.


 
thnaks man

I'll start with the Daddarios and see how it goes


----------



## Hyacinth

Hey, I'd like to play in Drop E on my DC800 (27" scale). What kind of strings should I get if I wanted a really tight, percussive metal sound?


----------



## malufet

Currently using EXL111, I want a balanced tension, what should be the 7th guage? Using 25.5 scale on standard BEADGBE. 

10-13.5-17-24-34-46 What should be the 7th for a balanced feel?


----------



## Big Muff Pi

This has probably been asked but forgive me for not wanting to wade through 40 pages of thread.

Is there a (7 string) set that will be able to do tunings all the way from G standard to B standard?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Big Muff Pi said:


> This has probably been asked but forgive me for not wanting to wade through 40 pages of thread.
> 
> Is there a (7 string) set that will be able to do tunings all the way from G standard to B standard?



Nope. My best suggestion would be a longer scale guitar and a set that's decent for A standard. 

I'd use a 27 inch guitar with a 11-48 set for the first 6 strings, and then something in the 64-68 range for the lowest string.


----------



## oliviergus

Getting a RG7621 soon, with a 25,5" neck ofc.
If I bought a elixir set 10-56 and swapped the 56 against a 68, would that work for drop A/drop G?


----------



## Fat-Elf

I have no idea what the current strings on my guitar are so what would you recommend for a Drop-G tuning on a 25,5" 7-string? Not a big fan of wounded G-string so preferably no one of those.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^i use 70+56-12 for drop G# and occasionally go down to drop G with them and it feels great


----------



## Deathell

I'm about to get an ESP Horizon NT-7 but I'm also thinking about the Horizon FR-7, I'm going to be putting my string set of 70 60 52 36 17 13 10 and tune it to ADGCFAD.. could the FR take it? Do I have to buy and add another spring or something? I don't know how many springs it comes with the guitar.


----------



## Roran109

I've got 11-50 on a 24 3/4 scale (6 string), its a bit taut at E Standard but I like it like that, only issue is that my notes (singles and chords) don't sustain very well. Would going down to like 10-48 give me more sustain?


----------



## jaketheripper

Would 10-46 and then a 64 be ok for AEADGBE on a 25.5 scale length(MH-417)?


----------



## Phrygian

jaketheripper said:


> Would 10-46 and then a 64 be ok for AEADGBE on a 25.5 scale length(MH-417)?



I use 10-46 with a 62 right now for that exact tuning on 25,5" and it works wonderful!


----------



## noUser01

I've got 10-52 on my Drop D 24.75'' guitar, for my Drop C 25.5'' guitar should I go 11-56 or stick with 10-52? I want to make sure the tension is as close as possible to my Drop D guitar.


----------



## Mantra46

hi guys, i put the strings below on my ibanez RG2228 prestige (8str, 27" neck) and i find the tension on the bottom note does not seem to be high esnough for the string to sound perfectly in tune regardless of how i adjust the intonation... have i somehow strung them wrong? i use standard tuning i.e. 8th strg = f#.

Thanks

D'Addario EXL140 Light Top Heavy/Bottom 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

whats the gauge on the botton string?


----------



## FireaL

Intrepid Pro tuning half a step down (Meshuggah), F is a bit too slack and lacks clarity. What gauge strings should i go for? Are the D'addario sets any good?


----------



## 7stringDemon

Bass string gauge question!!!

Tuning to Drop A. Probably a 34" scale. I like some pretty good tension. Not insanely tight either though.


----------



## Winspear

7stringDemon said:


> Bass string gauge question!!!
> 
> Tuning to Drop A. Probably a 34" scale. I like some pretty good tension. Not insanely tight either though.



What are your other strings? 155 or so would be a good match next to a 100 E. Circle K!


----------



## 7stringDemon

EtherealEntity said:


> What are your other strings? 155 or so would be a good match next to a 100 E. Circle K!


 
Exactly what I needed to know! Thanks dude!

For normal E, I use a normal 40-100 set. So the 155 should be great!


----------



## Winspear

.150 5 String 34 to 35 Scale Length Drop Tune

Price: $40.50
.150 .102 .076 .057 .041


That set from Circle K could be a good choice 



I'd be more inclined to go with .158 .106 .079 .059 .043 though - based on the fact that 100 gauges are usually kinda floppy compared to the 80 and 60 next to them.


----------



## 7stringDemon

EtherealEntity said:


> .150 5 String 34 to 35 Scale Length Drop Tune
> 
> Price: $40.50
> .150 .102 .076 .057 .041
> 
> 
> That set from Circle K could be a good choice
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more inclined to go with .158 .106 .079 .059 .043 though - based on the fact that 100 gauges are usually kinda floppy compared to the 80 and 60 next to them.


 
Eh, It's not a big enough issue for me. I just keep the bass around for fucking around with.

My guitar is the one that I make super custom sets for


----------



## Heroin

What's a comfortable tension for a 5 string bass in drop G?


----------



## geohuete

I have the rgd321 in drop B tuning, and ive been killing myself trying to find the right gauge. I liked 11-52, but the 52 was way too lose for a low b, so I switched over to 12-60. I hate that the 12-60 is just uncomfortable to play because of the gauge.

I'd want to try moving back to 11-52 but I heard you'll get buzz in the nut going from heavy gauge to less thick gauge? 

Suggestions, comments anything, sorry for the newb question, thanks!


----------



## Heroin

geohuete said:


> I have the rgd321 in drop B tuning, and ive been killing myself trying to find the right gauge. I liked 11-52, but the 52 was way too lose for a low b, so I switched over to 12-60. I hate that the 12-60 is just uncomfortable to play because of the gauge.
> 
> I'd want to try moving back to 11-52 but I heard you'll get buzz in the nut going from heavy gauge to less thick gauge?
> 
> Suggestions, comments anything, sorry for the newb question, thanks!



if you want to go the cheap and easy route I'd get the d'addario 11-56 set, it's very comfortable in drop B. if you want optimum feel I'd use the string tension calculator, I'd help you out but I'm too lazy to use it right now haha. make sure you get your nut filed before you install the new set, this way there will be no buzz and the strings will fit in comfortably.


----------



## geohuete

Heroin said:


> if you want to go the cheap and easy route I'd get the d'addario 11-56 set, it's very comfortable in drop B. if you want optimum feel I'd use the string tension calculator, I'd help you out but I'm too lazy to use it right now haha. make sure you get your nut filed before you install the new set, this way there will be no buzz and the strings will fit in comfortably.



Why would i need to get the nut filed if the strings I had were thicker than the set i'll be installing? 

And i'd use the string tension calculator but idk how to use it lol the 11-56 would be good though my guess


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

you wont have to file anything and the 11-56 set should be fine


----------



## Heroin

geohuete said:


> Why would i need to get the nut filed if the strings I had were thicker than the set i'll be installing?
> 
> And i'd use the string tension calculator but idk how to use it lol the 11-56 would be good though my guess



if you already got your nut filed to a 60 then installing the 11-56 would be no problem, if you haven't done that yet then I suggest you should


----------



## geohuete

> if you already got your nut filed to a 60 then installing the 11-56 would be no problem, if you haven't done that yet then I suggest you should



Yes, the 6th slot was at a 60, so wont it buzz putting in 11-56?


----------



## Heroin

geohuete said:


> Yes, the 6th slot was at a 60, so wont it buzz putting in 11-56?



the difference is only .004 so you shouldn't have a problem 

EDIT: oh yeah, and here's the STC calculations, just for reference
len 26.5"

C4#	.011"	DAPL == 6.8kg
G3#	.014"	DAPL == 6.18kg
E3	.019"	DAPL == 7.17kg
B2	.032"	DANW == 9.73kg
F2#	.044"	DANW == 9.93kg
B1	.056"	DANW == 7.24kg

total == 47.06kg


----------



## Toxic Dover

Hey guys, I've skimmed this thread a bit (and plan to do so more thoroughly later) and haven't seen anything on this yet... Yesterday I picked up an Intrepid Pro 828 from a guy on Craigslist, and the strings are all pretty dead... I'm not sure what's on them now, but I do know that the low string is too short because the end of the string (where it starts to taper down to a smaller size) happens before the nut... I plan on keeping it in F or F# standard... May dabble in drop E at some point, but have no plans to at the moment... 28 5/8" scale length. What kind of strings would you guys recommend?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

this is what i personally would use except for the 8th string because i like that to have about 17-18 lbs of tension on it
E .010" PL == 20.68#
B, .014" PL == 22.75#
G, .018" PL == 23.69#
D, .027" nw == 25.33#
A,, .037" nw == 26.22#
E,, .050" nw == 26.09#
B,,, .068" nw == 27.71#
^F,,, .094" nw == 27.86#
total == 200.35#


----------



## Ror

I have a 7-string with a 26.5 inch scale that I want to tune to ADGCFAD. I like medium tension. I was thinking a set of .011-.052 D'Addario's with a .062 on the bottom. Will that be balanced enough?


----------



## Mason

Okay, Plase Help.
I'm Buying a Schecter Omen Extreme 7 
I Want It Tuned To (Low to High) ACGCFAD Or GCGCFAD
Would This Gauge Work ? (11 14 18 28 38 48 58)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^if you like really loose tension


----------



## Winspear

^ This. I'd try a 52 set across the 6 strings and a 66-70 on the bottom. Still pretty loose.
But what are you currently using? It's all preference.


----------



## Mason

I Like Medium Tension On The High 6 And Fairly Loose On The 7th


----------



## Mantra46

Mantra46 said:


> hi guys, i put the strings below on my ibanez RG2228 prestige (8str, 27" neck) and i find the tension on the bottom note does not seem to be high esnough for the string to sound perfectly in tune regardless of how i adjust the intonation... have i somehow strung them wrong? i use standard tuning i.e. 8th strg = f#.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> D'Addario EXL140 Light Top Heavy/Bottom 8-String Electric Guitar


 
guys bottom string is 0.074 gauge... does anyone have any ideas? thanks very much


----------



## Winspear

Most people deal with it fine, but 74 is pretty lose for F#. 80-84 is a better match for a 48 E or so.


----------



## Mantra46

EtherealEntity said:


> Most people deal with it fine, but 74 is pretty lose for F#. 80-84 is a better match for a 48 E or so.


 
awesome - thanks Eth. what strings would you recommend - should i change the entire set with a new set or just change the 8th string?

PS i got this guitar second hand - could the truss rod set-up be impacting the guitar or not?

also the daddaro strings i got are 10 13 17 30 30 42 52 74

thanks mate


----------



## Artorias

I have a 25.5" scale guitar and I like to to tune to G C F A# D# G# C#. I like a medium-tight string tension on all of the strings, but the only set they sell in town for 7's are D'addario and the lowest is .58 I think. So I'm going to order some. What gauge and brand should I use for my preference, and am I going to need to file my nut to make them fit?
Any help is greatly appreciated guys.


----------



## Spicypickles

So for the bigger gauges is it ok to just get a bass string? If its the same gauge is it essentially the same thing? 

Specifically I wanted to get elixirs an I need as close to a .044, .059, and a .080 as possible. They have .045, .060, and .80 available in sinle bass sizes. I was gonna just put together a custom set on juststrings, and keep getting those


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

dont get the bass strings all of those can be found in guitar sizes, i would recomend that you check out LaBella strings i put together a custom with them and they sound great and have a good tone to them.


----------



## rayisametalkid

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I currently use D addarrio EXL 115's. (11-49), but I want to know what feels like 11's in drop B. I had I think EXL 158's once, but are rare to find by me and since I refuse to buy online ( I detest credit cards, and I'm 16 so I can't use them). What else is good for that kind of stuff? I don't like EB ( Ernie Ball) too much cause they surface is rough. To get an "11's" feeling in Drop D/ Db what do you people recommend for that in drop B.
> 
> Different string companies are welcome. I mainly want to experiment for those reasons and a set lasts me 2 months at longest so if any last longer ( other then coated) please let me know. Sorry if any questions are "stupid" I'm a noob.




I used to use GHS TNT (.10-.52) for that or dunlop wylde's (.10-.60) tunning down to C# or dropped B on my 6 stings.


----------



## JosephAOI

Yo guys, what gauge strings should I use for a 5 string in drop G#? Just looking for clarity in the lower register really.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

ConnorGilks said:


> I've got 10-52 on my Drop D 24.75'' guitar, for my Drop C 25.5'' guitar should I go 11-56 or stick with 10-52? I want to make sure the tension is as close as possible to my Drop D guitar.


 
Try the 11-56 out, I'd been using those on a 25.5 Drop C (now trying out DR DDT 11-54). Nice and tight, should be a good match with your drop d guitar.


----------



## Winspear

JosephAOI said:


> Yo guys, what gauge strings should I use for a 5 string in drop G#? Just looking for clarity in the lower register really.



Bass guitar? Ordinary 4 string set + a matched tension bass. That means 100, 80, 65, 45 or so. And as thick as you can get on the low end. D'addario do a 145. 

I do not recommend that route. The 145 is still way too loose and sounds crappy anyway. I've had much better results with Circle K. I recommend their 5 string Drop Tune set with a 166 or 158 gauge. I use the 166. The 166 set in drop G# gives the tension of the high strings in a standard EADG 100 80 65 45 setup. The 158 set will feel more like the 100 which is a little looser.


----------



## JosephAOI

Thanks, Tom! 

Does the scale make that much of a difference on bass? Should I get the 158 set on a 35" scale instead of the 166?


----------



## Winspear

My bass is 35" too
The difference between those gauges is quite a lot bigger than the difference between 34" anyway so my advice would be no different either way.

Do you have the bass already? What's it tuned to? When I play a bass in standard the A and D strings feel good but the E is too loose for my liking, which is why I use the 166 set. If you prefer the feel of the E, then you will probably prefer the 158 set.


----------



## Corrosion

Have a quick question: on an rga 8 in EBEADgbe would
.009 .013 .017 .025 .033 .045 .061 .090 be good, or too much?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

you're good dude


----------



## AndruwX

Okay people, new here.
I bought a Schecter Sls C-7, excelent guitar.

The thing is, it came with Ernie Ball 010. strings, and I hate both Ernie Ball and 010. strings, I prefer using 009.

The things is, if you do a research, the guitar has a tune-o-matic bridge, also is neck thru body. I thought that changing the strings would be an easy process but a friend of mine told me that if I didn't do it correctly I could fuck up the guitar, hard. I sold a lot of things for this baby, and it's value is more than what I payed for it for me.

So, I NEED, HELP.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ your friend doesnt know what hes talking about, just put the strings through the body and you're good to go.


----------



## AndruwX

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^ your friend doesnt know what hes talking about, just put the strings through the body and you're good to go.



Are you sure, it won't matter that the strings have different thickness?
People have told me that the guitar comes calibrated to use the 010 strings and that I can't change to 009 that easily.

Can you confirm it?
I know I'm being stubborn , but I cant afford fucking up my new guitar, and the only one I have currently.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

your intonation might be off slightly but not enough to really be noticeable. you'll be fine.


----------



## Fiction

Nah sounds like your friends just being a dick.. It might come intonated for 10s (Highly doubt that ) but that can be easily fixed yourself.


----------



## AndruwX

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> your intonation might be off slightly bug not enough to really be noticeable. you'll be fine.



So you're saying this:

I change my strings, and at first the will not stay tuned all the time, but after some days the will be.

Correct?


----------



## Fiction

Intonation is regarding strings being in tune in different spots, ie if you're not intonated an open E might be tuned exactly to E, but at the twelfth fret slightly off. You can adjust this by adjusting the saddles on the bridge, google how to intonate a ToM. Easy stuff, takes about 5-10 minutes.

And it does Zero harm to your guitar.


----------



## AndruwX

Fiction said:


> Intonation is regarding strings being in tune in different spots, ie if you're not intonated an open E might be tuned exactly to E, but at the twelfth fret slightly off. You can adjust this by adjusting the saddles on the bridge, google how to intonate a ToM. Easy stuff, takes about 5-10 minutes.
> 
> And it does Zero harm to your guitar.



Now i know what are you talking about.
Yes, it is possible that in fret 12 and fret 24 could sound a little off tune.

I know about that process, I used to do it a lot for friend, but only in Floyds, for that reason I don't know a shit about ToMs

Thanks for the help, and just a last question.
To correctly tune the octaves all over the fretboard, aka intonating, I just have to slightly spin the two saddles until it's in tune right?

Thanks.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ yup there should be a little screw on the back of the bridge to adjust it


----------



## AndruwX

Would I be able to tune it 1 whole step down without too much buzzing?
I play in A..


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

yes youll be fine


----------



## liccc

Hello guys. 
I'm going to buy a Schecter 26.5" guitar and plan to play mainly in drop A, but occasionally tune it to drop C# or even drop C (with a low G#/G). I like heavy gauge , and i'd like to know if the HSR 11-70 strings will have decent tension in drop C.


----------



## Winspear

Drop C as in normal drop C? 70 is plenty tight enough for drop G# let alone drop C  Probably too tight man. For reference I like a 48 E.


----------



## liccc

Drop C on a 7 string, i forgot to add.
That would be GCGCFAD.
This means a 52 E.


----------



## Winspear

Oh I see! You didn't forget haha I totally missed the brackets.
Yeah that should be just good at 26.5


----------



## liccc

Alright then, that's cool, a 70 is heavier than a D bass string.
Thank you very much dude for answering so fast : D


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Trying to decide between 11-52 and 11-56 on my RG550 for D Standard and Drop C, but I mostly stay in Drop C. I have the rem blocked, altering tunings isn't ambigmdeal. 

What are the pros and cons for the heavy gauge, and the light gauge? Will 52 allow me to get lower action?


----------



## tdk24

Low B buzzing question. I have a LTD H-307 with 10-58 on it. I have the rod tightened with just a tiny bit of relief. Anything more than soft picking makes that B buzz like crazy. It has a TOM bridge which makes it hard to get good low action on all strings since the fretboard is about 12" radius and the bridge is probably 14" or larger. Would a 70 on the B cure my problem? I'll be tuning standard and half step down, maybe some drop A as well.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

try a .62 or a .64 before the .70


----------



## tdk24

Thanks Sweaty, that did the trick. I got a set of 8 string slinkys and used the .64 on my low B. No buzzing when picking it open and only a little when fretting. I hope I can finally bond with this guitar.


----------



## Zoosadist

whatupitsjoe said:


> Trying to decide between 11-52 and 11-56 on my RG550 for D Standard and Drop C, but I mostly stay in Drop C. I have the rem blocked, altering tunings isn't ambigmdeal.
> 
> What are the pros and cons for the heavy gauge, and the light gauge? Will 52 allow me to get lower action?


 
11-52 is most likely ideal for D standard but for drop C? That .052 will sound way too flabby, IMO.

The 11-56 set seems to be a better choice for drop C. You'll have to get use to the extra tension when tuning to D standard, but the thickness will improve your tone.

For your purpose a set like Beefy Slinky's (.011-.054) would prove more effective.


----------



## GabrieleRicciardi

Hey guys, i'm planning to buy a ESP LTD H-338 ( The ESP Guitar Company | 2012 USA Website ) It's 25.5" scale... I like the normal tension of 0.10 on 25.5" scale. The idea is to go from:
"F# (or E)- B - E (or D) - A - D - G - B - e" (for all my work and cover)
to "F - Bb - Eb - Ab - Db - Gb - Bb - eb" (For do some cover of Meshuggah and Slayer ),
any suggest? I really don't know what gauge of string i have to use, especially for the 7° and the 8°... :/


----------



## geohuete

Why is it that whenever i tune my guitar there is a squeaking noise at the nut? The happens whether the strings are old or new


----------



## Francis978

Mainly because I am lazy to read every page to see if this has been answered, I am curious of what kind of string gauges would I be looking for for C tuning/ Drop Bb, maybe the occasional Drop B

I use a Dean MLX (don't judge XD) and it is a 24.75 inch scale. Anyone able to help me out?


----------



## Fiction

12-56 Should be fine for that Drop C/B


----------



## Francis978

well, C tuning, I would tune up every now and then for drop B, but thank you


----------



## Hyacinth

What's a good string set for Drop E on a 27" scale 8 string? Right now I have kind of a weird set on. .010 .013 .017 .026 .036 .046 .062 .080 are the gauges I'm using right now, and all the strings seem a bit too loose, especially the low B and E. the E is pretty unusable, actually. 

I don't know much about gauges and tension, especially not for 8 string guitars, so ever since I got my 8 I've been using these weird sets that don't quite work.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah those 8 string sets, even 7 string sets, have bullshit low strings.

Take a look at the tension chart here.
D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL120-8 Nickel Wound, 8-String, Super Light, 9-65

You can see that the normal 6 strings have about 14/15lb of tension. That's still pretty light because after all, it's a 9-42 set. Wouldn't be so bad on a 27". However, you can see that comparatively, the 7th and especially 8th are really loose.
Most 7 and 8 string sets I've seen follow this trend. 

It sounds like you would like an 11-49 set with two matching lows. D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL115 Nickel Wound, Medium/Blues-Jazz Rock, 11-49

There you can see that you like about 19lbs of tension in that case. Actually more because you're on 27". 

Go here String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998
and type/paste the following;

len 25.5"
B1 19# nw 
E1 19# nw 

That's the scale length (using 25.5" as that's what the D'addario site used) 
Note, octave, tension, nickelwound. Press calculate and you'll see it recommends a 63 and a 99, which sounds about right to me.

100 is going to sound like ass on a 27" so I'd recommend you go as light as you can stand. Perhaps 90. 

I recommend you buy your strings from Circle K. They offer matched/progressive/drop tune tension sets that are correctly calculated rather than the seemingly random gauges used by most large brands. You can also pick your own singles on there and it wont come out more expensive than a set. They are very well priced, brilliant quality, and intonate/sound far better than D'addarios on the low end. 
If you buy singles, note that there is a mistake on their website: All strings below 25 will be plain steel despite it saying wound ("hybrid")


----------



## Hyacinth

Hey thanks a lot buddy. I spoke with Skip at Circle K and he recommended me his 11-47 set with a 65 and a 86 for the low B and E. I'm inclined to trust him, but I don't want to spend 20 bucks if I'm not sure, ya know?


----------



## mniel8195

trust him im now playing 9-70 for drop A on my 25.5 i dont see it getting any better than the strings from circle k


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Hi guys! I got a bass strings question! I have to change the strings on my new 4strings (bought used for 100&#8364;, shitty but I just need to learn). What gauge you recommend for C# tuning? (C# F# B E) Thanks


----------



## Kharon

Hi
I want to play in Drop G on a 27' scale, 7-string! 

I have now been using 0.11, 0.14, 0.18, 0.28, 0.38, 0.49, 0.60

but that's way to lose for me, what should i use?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

try using .011 .015 .018 .024 .035 .048 .070


----------



## F0rte

Hey all, looking to test out a couple new gauge strings for my low B to get the right feel in comparison to the rest of the strings on my 8.
Calculator won't run for me, not sure why though. It's 25.5.
Trying to get a nice and tight tension when tuned:
Ab-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb-Ab
The rest of my strings are good, E-E they are 10-42 Ernie Balls. 
Recommend me an Ernie Ball preferably- i'm on a .56 right now.
Cheers


----------



## firegarden

Hi all, do I need to make any major changes to the truss rod if I am going to use: 11 - 49 with a .064 for the low Ab. I will be tuning Ab-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb. Thanks guys!


----------



## mongey

heya all

just got my frist 7 . 25.5 scale . got built with a .70 for drop A . I'm liking the tension but think it could use a touch more definition .happy to give up a touch of tension for a touch of definition 

something around .66 ?


----------



## Winspear

firegarden said:


> Hi all, do I need to make any major changes to the truss rod if I am going to use: 11 - 49 with a .064 for the low Ab. I will be tuning Ab-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb. Thanks guys!



Depends what strings you have on there already man - but any tension is not a problem to the guitar. See how it is when it's strung up and then if you need to adjust the truss so be it, nothing to worry about 



mongey said:


> heya all
> 
> just got my frist 7 . 25.5 scale . got built with a .70 for drop A . I'm liking the tension but think it could use a touch more definition .happy to give up a touch of tension for a touch of definition
> 
> something around .66 ?



Yup  Go as light as you can bare - I've found 25.5 gets unforgiving fast around the 65 point so 66 should be much better than 70.


----------



## firegarden

Thanks a lot mate. Will give that a try... 




EtherealEntity said:


> Depends what strings you have on there already man - but any tension is not a problem to the guitar. See how it is when it's strung up and then if you need to adjust the truss so be it, nothing to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> Yup  Go as light as you can bare - I've found 25.5 gets unforgiving fast around the 65 point so 66 should be much better than 70.


----------



## Michael T

OK, apparently I'm too challenged to use those damn Calculators  soooo here is my question.

I use Elixir .010 .013 .017 .026 .036 .046 .056 on my 25.5" Ibanez 7620 in B standard tuning. I love the tension and feel.

I'm currently modding a MIM Fender Telecaster 25.5". I plan to tune it to C standard and would like the String tension to be close to what I use on my 7 strings.

Ideas or suggestions of string gauges to use ?

Any help would be MUCH appreciated. 

Also do they make a "String gauge Calculator for Dummies"?


----------



## Fiction

12-52 Elixirs


----------



## abandonist

If I'm playing a 28.6" scale and dropping down to F# and then tuning in 5ths what would the recommended gauges be? I only need the 4 low strings.

Also: What are the names of the open notes from the F# up in fifths?


----------



## abandonist

Figured out the note names after way too much thought than should have been necessary. Still can't figure out the string gauges.


----------



## Andymosity

I just upgraded to 0.11-0.65 and my floyd rose bridge springs can't take the tension (the bridge leans towards the fretboard too much). An easily solution is to add more springs, but I don't have room to add more. Should I try to get stronger springs? or should I replace the current system with another that can fit more springs?


----------



## berserkerfunestus

hi, I just bought a 27" (my first seven string BTW) which want to tune F#B E A D F#B (low to high) so I ordered a custom set from La Bella (13 17 22 42 56 66 74), since I couldn't find a heavy enough set to handle that tuning. It came with 10-54 d'addario strings, which IMHO couldn't even handle a whole step lower tuning but were just fine in standard. Regarding my six-stringers, I normally use 10's on 25.5" for standard tuning and DR Strings DDT 13-65 for drop A.


----------



## vstealth

Andymosity said:


> I just upgraded to 0.11-0.65 and my floyd rose bridge springs can't take the tension (the bridge leans towards the fretboard too much). An easily solution is to add more springs, but I don't have room to add more. Should I try to get stronger springs? or should I replace the current system with another that can fit more springs?


If you cant achieve balance with 5 spring screwed in all the way then it would be safe to say, you are tuned way to high for that gauge of strings. With that much tension on the bridge, the knife edges of your floyd are going to dull extremely quickly. Either lower the string gauge to better suit the required tuning or consider blocking the bridge. Remember, larger gauges are not necessarily upgrades/improvements.


----------



## berserkerfunestus

Andymosity said:


> I just upgraded to 0.11-0.65 and my floyd rose bridge springs can't take the tension (the bridge leans towards the fretboard too much). An easily solution is to add more springs, but I don't have room to add more. Should I try to get stronger springs? or should I replace the current system with another that can fit more springs?



check out Floyd upgrades and their springs selection


----------



## Andymosity

Okay guys thanks for the tips. My floyd rose only has 3 standard strings at the moment. I'm pretty sure adding another 2 strings would make it fine with a thicker string gauge, but the system below the body doesn't seem to have slots for two more springs. 

I ended up checking out floyd upgrades and ordered three high strength noiseless springs. Hopefully they'll do the trick!


----------



## 4815162342

I've got a Schecter C-8 Blackjack and I want to have a very consistent tension and feel for EBEADGBE and sometimes F#. I'm thinking of doing D'addario's 8 string set but with an .80 instead of the .74. I don't want to drill my nut though. Good possible idea?


----------



## Hyacinth

Gonna buy a 6 string set from Circle K, the gauges are .011 .015 .019 .027 .037 .051 but I need a string for the 7th string on my DC727, could someone suggest a gauge that would work well for the set I'm buying?


----------



## Winspear

MatthewLeisher said:


> Gonna buy a 6 string set from Circle K, the gauges are .011 .015 .019 .027 .037 .051 but I need a string for the 7th string on my DC727, could someone suggest a gauge that would work well for the set I'm buying?



73 would be good next to a 51 if drop tuning. If standard then probably like 67

EDIT: I've answered these questions so much that I'm starting to get a feel for guessing haha. For the sake of showing you how to do it, I'll go through the PDF now: http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart.pdf
Find the 51 and go to E..41.7lbs tension. 
Go up around 70s and find B, look for a good tension. 0.67 gives 39.7lbs. 
Drop tuning? Find A....0.76 gives 40.2lbs. My guessing is pretty good 

Of course these tensions are way high as they are for 34" but it doesn't matter. 

You can construct entire sets like this if you wish, rather than buying the premade sets from Circle K. Though, unlike other companies, their sets are pretty logical  You may want to check it through the tension PDF yourself.


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance

EtherealEntity said:


> You can construct entire sets like this if you wish, rather than buying the premade sets from Circle K. Though, unlike other companies, their sets are pretty logical  You may want to check it through the tension PDF yourself.



Where do you find their pre-made sets? I visited the site and didn't find them.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Okay, so I have a Gibson SG with a 24.75 scale, and a Carvin DC 727 25.5 Scale. 

I'm ordering the .010 .014 .019 .027 .039 .053 6 string set from Circle K for my Gibson, and ordering singles of a .67 string to place on the Carvin. Tuning to Standard/Drop D on the Gibson, and Standard/Drop A on the Carvin. Think I can get away with this or will I need separate sets for each guitar?


----------



## Louie Bloodspill

So, I spent 17 years playing 6 string guitars with 24.75 scale using string sets that were (10-13-17-26-36-46). Just got a Schecter atx c8 this summer with the 26.5 scale length and would love some advice on string gauges that would give me a similar feel to what I'm used to. Thanks in advance!

edit: I play in standard tuning. F# B E A D G B E


----------



## HeaDdY

what's up fellas ?

I got a question for u guys, wanna know your opinion on this please : 

Ibanez K7 - 25.5" scale length and a set of

11-13-18-30-44-56-72

Wanna tune it in G-D-G-C-F-A-D.

What do u think ? and how about the tension of the strings ?

thanks in advance


----------



## Ror

I have a Schecter Omen 7 w/ a 26.5" scale length that I want to tune to drop F (F C F Bb Eb G C). I like medium-heavy tension. What string gauges should I use?


----------



## OrangeKrushMN

Hey there! 

Looking into getting a 6 string Ibanez SR256 Bass.

I'm going to attempt to tune it to Octave F, Bb, Eb, Ab, Db Gb.

I saw that Conklin made .165 and .195 strings for low f# and low C... will this be suitable for my bottom end? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Winspear

I suggest 170 thereabouts for a low F

I don't know about Conklin but Circle K are the most frequently used for this stuff and make fantastic strings all the way down to 270. 
They have a tension PDF laid out for 34", I recommend looking at that and shooting for 40-42lbs on every string.


----------



## Winspear

ViolaceousVerdance said:


> Where do you find their pre-made sets? I visited the site and didn't find them.



Only just seen this..My bad, I forgot as I don't buy sets, but they only have sets laid out for 6 string guitar at the moment.


----------



## GrotesqueCarcass

Can anyone correct me if i'm wrong? When i get the 7 string i plan on using it on B (and E standard) and Bb, and my six string will be tuned to D/C#, for the six string i plan on going for 0.11s (Daddario) and for the 7 string regular strings (also Daddario). Please tell me if it's going to work out, since i'm still a noob when it comes to gauges (and a lot more! hahaha)


----------



## Winspear

So you want to string a 7 for B standard and Bb standard. And you want to string a six for D and C#. 
That's perfectly fine, one semitone is no problem to retune with the same gauges really. 
11's or 12s would be good on the 6. 10's on the 7, something like 10-46+62


----------



## Kroaton

I'm trying to get my PRS 25" Paul Allender set up for G# , to figure out if I should keep or sell the fucker.

Right now I'm using a set of Dunlop 7 Heavy Core NPS strings with 

Ab = 0.60
Eb = 0.48
Ab = 0.38
Db = 0.28
F = 0.17
Bb = 0.13


The tension of the Ab is quite low compared to what I would like it to be.
Could somebody help me figure out the tensions of this set right now , and what the ideal tension of each string would have to be for it to be balanced across the board?

I'm horrible at math , and the MacDonald calculator does not go this low.


----------



## Winspear

You should shoot for a good 18lbs minimum on the wounds strings imo, preferably 20. 
However, the tone is going to get crappy so I'm going to suggest going with a bit of a floppy string really..

len 25"
A1b .060 nw == 11.61#
E2b .048 nw == 16.21#
A2b .038 nw == 18.48#
D3b .028 nw == 18.24#
F3 .017 pl == 12.64#
B3b .013 pl == 13.17#

Using D'addarios, 
len 25"
A1b .076 nw == 18.19#
E2b .051 nw == 18.18#
A2b .038 nw == 18.48#
D3b .027 nw == 17.0#
F3 .019 pl == 15.79#
B3b .014 pl == 15.28#

Much better set but that low string is going to be seriously muddy. I personally don't think G# on 25" is achievable unless your playing doom, but try it with a 70 which should be just about playable and sound less muddy than a 76

If you can get hold of Circle K strings where you live (shipping should be $16) , the tone is MUCH better due to the construction of the strings.


----------



## Kroaton

Thanks a bunch. Also , would using Circle K strings be more inclined to a different gauge versus the one you suggested?


----------



## Winspear

Yes, Circle K's are slightly heavier in weight so create higher tension. From Circle K, a 37, 26, and 73 would be a good idea. They don't do a 50 so maybe a 49 but it's not a huge difference anyway so 51 would be ok  They also do a 70 which you might like if you're willing to sacrifice tension for tone.


----------



## ScarSymmetry

What gauge would you recommend for the low B string in BEADGBE tuning?The rest should be 9-46


----------



## Winspear

65 will be just marginally looser


----------



## whatupitsjoe

ScarSymmetry said:


> What gauge would you recommend for the low B string in BEADGBE tuning?The rest should be 9-46



for simple standard 7 string tuning i think the D'Addario 59 gauge string is great, if you want more tension on the 7th string try either tracking down a 62 or 64 gauge, a build a custom 9-64 set on La Bella


----------



## ScarSymmetry

whatupitsjoe said:


> for simple standard 7 string tuning i think the D'Addario 59 gauge string is great, if you want more tension on the 7th string try either tracking down a 62 or 64 gauge, a build a custom 9-64 set on La Bella


I am going to use it on a schecter 26'5 scale so 59 is good to go?what about 54


----------



## DarkRain93

Does having a Stratocaster vintage tremolo system add tension to whatever string gauge you put on it? It seems to do so on mine.


----------



## Winspear

ScarSymmetry said:


> I am going to use it on a schecter 26'5 scale so 59 is good to go?what about 54



A 62 B is actually the same tension as a 46 E. For some reason people seem happy with a floppy B string - I guess they are just accustomed to the strange store bought sets. A 54 equates to a 40 E. Labellas is a good idea but I'd recommend a Circle K 9-45 set 
*6 String Guitar Set 09 - 45*
.009 .013 .017 .025 .033 .045

with a single 61
http://circlekstrings.com/store/single_strings_guitar.html

(They are tighter than normal strings so feel like 46)



DarkRain93 said:


> Does having a Stratocaster vintage tremolo system add tension to whatever string gauge you put on it? It seems to do so on mine.



Certainly not. In fact, I've heard people say that the give of a tremolo can make perceived tension seem less. 
Are you sure you're not comparing it to a shorter guitar such as a Les Paul with the same strings?


----------



## DarkRain93

Not really, I'm comparing to a hardtail Ibanez RG that uses the same gauge. I use 48-11 for E standard for both. I adjusted the tremolo springs to handle this but the trem isnt where I want it, so Im guessing more tremolo springs?


----------



## ScarSymmetry

EtherealEntity said:


> A 62 B is actually the same tension as a 46 E. For some reason people seem happy with a floppy B string - I guess they are just accustomed to the strange store bought sets. A 54 equates to a 40 E. Labellas is a good idea but I'd recommend a Circle K 9-45 set
> *6 String Guitar Set 09 - 45*
> .009 .013 .017 .025 .033 .045
> 
> with a single 61
> Circle K Strings - Single Strings - All tensions,scales, gauges
> 
> (They are tighter than normal strings so feel like 46)


I live in greece so i might give elixir 0.009_0.46 standard + 0.59 or 0.61 a try...Btw your AAL cover is amazing!


----------



## potatohead

Hey guys

I have been using a 9-12-16-26-36-46 set for a long time in standard tuning, and add a 60 for the low B. I just ordered another guitar for drop A and want to use the same set with a 68 on the bottom. This is almost exactly the same tension as a 60 in B, but is jumping from a 46 - 68 going to be alright?

Thanks


----------



## potatohead

potatohead said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have been using a 9-12-16-26-36-46 set for a long time in standard tuning, and add a 60 for the low B. I just ordered another guitar for drop A and want to use the same set with a 68 on the bottom. This is almost exactly the same tension as a 60 in B, but is jumping from a 46 - 68 going to be alright?
> 
> Thanks


 
Bueller?

I thought about going to a 48 for the sixth string but I then I'd have to buy singles all the time and I'd rather buy packs. I guess it's not a big difference. I've done some searching and it seems a few guys are using 10-46 with a 70 on the bottom, so the big jump in gauge doesn't seem like a huge issue.


----------



## Winspear

A 48 would indeed be better tensioned - I don't know what strings you are using but Circle K's singles cost the same as they would in packs. I understand buying packs for convenience, though. However, CK do more balanced sets anyway which would have the correct bottom string.

*6 String Guitar Set 09 - 47*
.009 .013 .018 .026 .035 .047

or 

*6 String Guitar Set 09 - 45*
.009 .013 .017 .025 .033 .045

For example. Bear in mind the wound strings are about a gauge tighter than those from other brands.

And no, a huge gauge jump is not an issue. It looks strange on paper but the 46 and a 70 is pretty much an exact tension match in Drop relation.


----------



## geoffshreds

potatohead said:


> Bueller?
> 
> I thought about going to a 48 for the sixth string but I then I'd have to buy singles all the time and I'd rather buy packs. I guess it's not a big difference. I've done some searching and it seems a few guys are using 10-46 with a 70 on the bottom, so the big jump in gauge doesn't seem like a huge issue.



its not. i run my 6 strings in drop A with 14-18-28-38-50-70. still have bend ability for days. the only issues when going that heavy though is making sure your tuners are big enough to fit the strings...might need to file them. for instance my jackson couldnt fit anything larger than a 68 without filing...my ltd fit 70s fine. my ibanez 7 wont fit anything larger than 58...


----------



## baptizedinblood

Hey EtherealEntity, I've got a Carvin DC727 with a 25.5" scale that needs some new strings. I play in standard BEADGBE and sometimes switch to Drop A, looking to order some strings from Circle K. What would you recommend?


----------



## Winspear

baptizedinblood said:


> Hey EtherealEntity, I've got a Carvin DC727 with a 25.5" scale that needs some new strings. I play in standard BEADGBE and sometimes switch to Drop A, looking to order some strings from Circle K. What would you recommend?



Hey  
What gauges do you like on your other guitars? Usually I suggest sets for 10's in standard @ 25.5 if personal preference isn't specified. 
Is that guitar definitely 25.5? I know nothing about Carvins but the name implies 27" - that may be completely wrong but it's how Agile name theirs at least haha.


----------



## baptizedinblood

EtherealEntity said:


> Hey
> What gauges do you like on your other guitars? Usually I suggest sets for 10's in standard @ 25.5 if personal preference isn't specified.
> Is that guitar definitely 25.5? I know nothing about Carvins but the name implies 27" - that may be completely wrong but it's how Agile name theirs at least haha.



Not too sure to be honest, I've always just bought packs that felt right for my Gibson SG, totally different scale length on that one though. It's a 25.5, just checked. Not sure why they named it that way though  I do like a bit of tension without being _too_ tough to play.


----------



## Winspear

Ok let's call it 9's - hang on


----------



## Winspear

9 12 16 22 33 45 61 would be nice  
You may have heard that CK don't do wounds below 25 which is a problem when you are going for light tension like this, as a 25 wound would be significantly tighter. This is why I suggested a 22 plain but you might not like the tone. 
A 25 wound would be the same tension as the 61 so it's not hugely out of place, you'll just notice a jump from the 16 and that the 33 is a little looser.


----------



## baptizedinblood

EtherealEntity said:


> 9 12 16 22 33 45 61 would be nice
> You may have heard that CK don't do wounds below 25 which is a problem when you are going for light tension like this, as a 25 wound would be significantly tighter. This is why I suggested a 22 plain but you might not like the tone.
> A 25 wound would be the same tension as the 61 so it's not hugely out of place, you'll just notice a jump from the 16 and that the 33 is a little looser.



Alright, thanks! 

Edit: One more question for ya Ethereal 

When using the tension calc. posted in the OP, what should I be looking for as far as weight goes? I put a 9-45 set w/ a 61 in the calc and got this...

len 25.5"

E .009" PL == 13.13#
B, .013" PL == 15.38#
G, .017" PB == 14.11#
D, .025" PB == 18.43#
A,, .033" PB == 18.3#
E,, .045" PB == 19.1#
B,,, .061" PB == 19.27#
total == 117.73#


----------



## Winspear

Yep that's good  That calculator is for D'addario weights though, CKs are heavier. There is a calculator floating about for those somewhere but use other methods. 
That's a pretty standard looking set - around 15lbs on the tops and 19-20lbs on basses. This set is pretty much the same as any out there but without the heavy A/D + Floppy bass


----------



## potatohead

Ok thanks guys. I'm trying to burn through my last 3-4 sets for each guitar and then I'll probably give some CK's a try. It just works out I can buy different packs and mix and match them to get where I want to be on different guitars, I only have to buy a few singles.

Also a few posts up, on the calculator you want to change PB to NW. You'll lose a couple pounds per string or so.


----------



## mikelink

Hey guys,

I'm looking to string my multiscale 7-string as an 8, but in the following tuning: E-B-E-A-D-G-B

I've already picked up two sets of strings from D'Addario but was wondering how some of you would mix and match them for a 25.5 - 28" multiscale...

Here's the two sets I have:












Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Winspear

You're best off buying individual strings from Circle K than trying to throw a set together like that - It'll be a lot cheaper 

A good set might be something like this:
len 25.5"

B3 .013 pl == 15.38#

len 25.9166666667"

G3 .017 pl == 17.12#

len 26.3333333333"

D3 .025 nw == 18.22#

len 26.75"

A2 .034 nw == 19.37#

len 27.1666666666"

E2 .046 nw == 19.85#

len 27.5833333333"

B1 .061 nw == 20.62#

len 28

E1 .090 nw == 19.46#

90 61 46 34 25 17 13

The closest you will get with the two packs you have there is 
13 17 26 36 46 62 74, which is all very well apart from the 74 which will be incredibly loose in comparison. 13lbs of tension in E, which is the same as a .039 in standard tuning on a 25.5" scale guitar.


----------



## mikelink

Thanks for the info man. Yeah, I'll be ordering some strings from Circle K - I kind of figured there would be an issue with the 74. Thanks!


----------



## Casus

My first post! 
Can anyone help me with the gauges for a Carvin DC700?
It`s (as most know) a 25.5". The tuning is drop A.
Thanks


----------



## potatohead

Casus said:


> My first post!
> Can anyone help me with the gauges for a Carvin DC700?
> It`s (as most know) a 25.5". The tuning is drop A.
> Thanks


 
What do you normally use in another tuning? Even on a six or whatever is fine, but we need a starting point.


----------



## Xenos0176

i'm a strings n00b, on my friends advice i go to juststrings.com for guitar strings and have a set of 13s on my 25.5" scale schecter with a low 74 for drop G# tuning. Just got an 8 string 27" scale neck want to tune it to the same tuning with a lower D#, do i really need a 90 for that or can i get away with a thinner set? I realize the scale lengths are different, but unsure about what i can get away with


----------



## helix

I started using this set for my 7 (9 12 16 24 32 44 58). It hasn't been the biggest difference for me but I like some of the increased tension especially on the 7th string. Using the 52 that normally comes in that set imo is total crap. I'm going to be buying 6 sting packs and buying the 7 as a single from now on.

Edit: This is for standard tuning.


----------



## Casus

potatohead said:


> What do you normally use in another tuning? Even on a six or whatever is fine, but we need a starting point.



I use D`addario EXL110 (.010-.046) on my both my 6 strings, standard EADGBE tuning. Thats on a Suhr Modern and a Suhr Pro C1.


----------



## potatohead

Casus said:


> I use D`addario EXL110 (.010-.046) on my both my 6 strings, standard EADGBE tuning. Thats on a Suhr Modern and a Suhr Pro C1.



Use the same thing, and try a 68 for the low A. The low A string will be virtually the same tension as your low E (17.48 lbs vs 17.24 lbs). I use the same setup with that scale and tuning, but lighter high strings (9-12-16).


----------



## Casus

potatohead said:


> Use the same thing, and try a 68 for the low A. The low A string will be virtually the same tension as your low E (17.48 lbs vs 17.24 lbs). I use the same setup with that scale and tuning, but lighter high strings (9-12-16).



Thanks a lot man! Really appreciate it


----------



## Kroaton

Just got my first 35" bass (a Peavey Cirrus 5 Bxp) and it came strung with 45-125 but I have no ideea with what strings.

I tune to drop Ab and I'm liking the tone and the tension on strings 2 through 5 , but the low Ab sounds like a broom stick (or a Korn song).

Ab = 125
Eb = 105
Ab = 85
Db = 65
F = 45 

What gauge low Ab should I get to keep the tension consistent with the rest of the strings and still get a decent tone? (D'addario , can't get Circle K right now.)
Cheers.


----------



## Winspear

You need at least the D'addario 145 on there but those strings sound like shit. The only other I'd suggest is the CK Drop tune 166 set, but I know LaBella make big strings to. Rotosound also have a drop tune set with something like a 170.


----------



## hYpYz

hi all
i had a break from playing guitar and im trying to get back to practicing and im in need of new strings
i use schecter c7 hellraiser (26,5) and i go from standard B to drop A tuning. drop A being the one i use more often. so far ive usually used DR 10-56 but after reading this thread for a while im getting paranoid about the strings. that 7th always felt little sloppy and i have trouble with fast picking on it. rest seems fine.

please advise me on gauge for that 7th or maybe whole set, im open to suggestions. I like Dr but im not sentimental if you guys think some other company is better im happy to try it out.

thank you,
hYpYz


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R

hYpYz said:


> hi all i had a break from playing guitar and im trying to get back to practicing and im in need of new strings
> i use schecter c7 hellraiser (26,5) and i go from standard B to drop A tuning. drop A being the one i use more often. so far ive usually used DR 10-56 but after reading this thread for a while im getting paranoid about the strings. that 7th always felt little sloppy and i have trouble with fast picking on it. rest seems fine.
> 
> please advise me on gauge for that 7th or maybe whole set, im open to suggestions. I like Dr but im not sentimental if you guys think some other company is better im happy to try it out.
> 
> thank you,
> hYpYz



I'd go with a 59 or 60. I'm not a fan of Dean Markley strings, but they sell a couple sets of 10-60s. Or D'addario EXL110-7 10-59.


----------



## Winspear

Anything under 60 is very floppy comparitively. I don't know the gauge of your E string but a 46 for example matches a 61 in B and a 67 in A.


----------



## hYpYz

thank you both for the answer i will order 10_46 + 64 on 7th. i was looking around and d addario are the easiest ones to get in that setup.

thank you,
hYpYz


----------



## Guitarguy77

I tried a new .074 and had no issue. Would an .080 be fine without damage. Would be able to drill the bridge hole And the hole on the machine head.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

what will you be tuning the .080 to? you're most likely going to have to drill out the tuner and widen the nut.


----------



## nicktao

What's the best Circle K set for a 25.5 7 tuned to tosin tuning and drop c/d/Ab? I've seen many with 11-68 is that ideal? I like pretty heavy tension and don't want to sacrifice any tone.


----------



## aturaya

Does the gauge + tension chart on Circle K's website apply to the guitar strings or just the bass strings? How do I calculate Circle K tension tension otherwise?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

nicktao said:


> What's the best Circle K set for a 25.5 7 tuned to tosin tuning and drop c/d/Ab? I've seen many with 11-68 is that ideal? I like pretty heavy tension and don't want to sacrifice any tone.



by tosin tuning do you mean drop E (EBEADgbe) and separate sets for C/D/Ab? because theres no way a set for drop E is going to work with drop D


----------



## nicktao

Yeah, what is the best gauge for each tuning on the same guitar? Sorry for the confusion


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

perhaps something like this for drop E if you want even tension across all the strings
B, .014" PL == 17.84
G, .018" PL == 18.58
D, .024" PL == 18.53
A,, .035" nw == 18.57
E,, .047" nw == 18.21
B,,, .062" nw == 18.15
E,,, .098" nw == 18.53

maybe something like this for drop Ab if you want to keep it like the set above:
_E .011" PL == 17.48
_B, .015" PL == 18.24
_G, .019" PL == 18.44
_D, .028" nw == 18.98
_A,, .037" nw == 18.32
_E,, .050" nw == 18.23
_A,,, .076 nw == 18.93

now are you wanting to do drop D/C on your 7 or on a different guitar with the same scale? feel free to PM me with the specifics of what you want


----------



## veshly

Anyone care to give me some string advice for my Boden8, that has a 26.5 to 28 scale?

I'd like to have it tuned EBEADGBe and prefer strings a little heavier than 10's, no lighter if possible. Which string gauges should I go for? I'll be most likely buying from circle K.


----------



## Winspear

veshly said:


> Anyone care to give me some string advice for my Boden8, that has a 26.5 to 28 scale?
> 
> I'd like to have it tuned EBEADGBe and prefer strings a little heavier than 10's, no lighter if possible. Which string gauges should I go for? I'll be most likely buying from circle K.



Heavier than 10s on 26.5, or 25.5?

11s will be a ton heavier than 10s and CK don't do 10.5s, so either way I'd say 10's.

10
13
17
25
33
45
59
86


----------



## veshly

EtherealEntity said:


> Heavier than 10s on 26.5, or 25.5?
> 
> 11s will be a ton heavier than 10s and CK don't do 10.5s, so either way I'd say 10's.
> 
> 10
> 13
> 17
> 25
> 33
> 45
> 59
> 86




The feeling of 10's on a 25.5. The guitar I have now is a 26.5-28 multiscale. 

I'm a little worried about the 86, apparently the hardware on this guitar only supports up to an 80... I'll ask around. 

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Winspear

Well perfect - the 10 on 26.5 will be heavier than that but lighter than an 11 on 25.5  

Yes it's incredibly commonplace for extended range players to drill their hardware (or unwind the strings but that's annoying and drilling is very easy). 
I almost suggested a 90, I certainly wouldn't go below 86 or 82 - the 86 gives 19.5lbs of tension which is about the same as a 48 E at [email protected] If you like 44 or so then maybe you'd be happy with the 82. The 79 they do will be too loose in my opinion.*

*Worth noting most people seem to be happy with a comparitively floppy low string for some reason, equivalent of 40 or so in E - so make of this what you will. I like even tension and am constantly trying to convince others to try the same


----------



## Xenos0176

Just got an 8 string 27" scale neck want to tune it to G# on the top 7 strings with a lower D#, do i really need a 90 for that D# or can i get away with a thinner set?


----------



## Winspear

Xenos0176 said:


> Just got an 8 string 27" scale neck want to tune it to G# on the top 7 strings with a lower D#, do i really need a 90 for that D# or can i get away with a thinner set?



In my opinion yes you do but it's up to you. A 90 is only as tight as about a 43 E..
What gauge on there now and in which pitch does it feel good to you? Then I can translate that to D#


----------



## crg123

I'm thinking about trying out some circle K strings for my 8 and my 6 string guitars. I was hoping someone could help me out since I know the string calculator only works for D'Addarios. I know nothing about ideal tension so do your magic haha

So I have a 27 Scale 8 string neck thru with a hipshot bridge and a inline headstock tuned to 

F (down to D# rarely)
G# (up to A# rarely)
D#
G#
C#
F#
A#
D#

Basically 1/2 step Down with a Drop G# on the 7th string

Should I get an 85 for the 8th string? I currently have an 80 and a 62 for the two low strings.

My 6er is a 24.5" scale PRS tuned to Drop C. I should note I love the feel of large strings on a 6 String. Currently I have a 10-60 set on it and I'll occasionally tune down to Drop B.

Thanks guys!


----------



## crg123

Well I ended up getting impatience and really wanted to make sure that I could pull the trigger on the 20% off deal Circle K is having now. I asked Knuckle_head for some suggestions and I decided to try a variety of options

For my 8th string I bought a .082, a .086 and a .094 to test out different tunings and gauges. If I love the .094 I'll just stay in Drop D# and play everything accordingly. I feel that I'll probably end up switching to the .086 and if that too much tension I'll use the .082 eventually.

For the rest I bought .065 and a 10-45

For my 6 string I got a custom set .012, .016, .020, .028, .039, .059

Can't wait to test these badboys out!

It cost me like 28 bucks but considering I got so much and I saved 5.71 (shipping was 5.15) I think I got a deal

Lol the 94 is going to be so intense


----------



## Xenos0176

EtherealEntity said:


> In my opinion yes you do but it's up to you. A 90 is only as tight as about a 43 E..
> What gauge on there now and in which pitch does it feel good to you? Then I can translate that to D#


 
Thanks man,
there's a 72 on the low F#, and tuning it down to that note now seems too loose, it seems kinda thin at the F# but these are the stock strings that came with the guitar


----------



## Winspear

Absolutely yes it's too loose - at which pitch does it feel good to you?


----------



## DanielC1996

Okay so i have a 26.5 scale 7 which is strictly in Drop A i currently have a 70+52-10(skinny top heavy bottom) and was wondering how balanced that was the 70 feels a little light imo and im not sure as to get higher gauge strings or lighter strings sorry if this is confusing


----------



## Winspear

Yep a 75 would match the 54 better. A 70 is more like a 46 when tuned A-E


----------



## Xenos0176

EtherealEntity said:


> Absolutely yes it's too loose - at which pitch does it feel good to you?



The F# is decent once i fixed my bridge for that string, if i tuned it up maybe a half step it'd feel good around that area


----------



## Winspear

Then I expect you'd like a 78


----------



## Xenos0176

EtherealEntity said:


> Then I expect you'd like a 78



Do u think the 78 would hold a D# well?


----------



## Winspear

Xenos0176 said:


> Do u think the 78 would hold a D# well?



Not at all - I suggested 78 for F# based on you saying you like the 72 in G. 
You would need a 95 to get that tension in D#


----------



## Xenos0176

well shenanigans that's crazy


----------



## Winspear

Xenos0176 said:


> well shenanigans that's crazy



 I personally consider 27" good for F# at the very lowest..You can try a 90 on there and the tension should be just manageable but the tone will be a bit muddy.


----------



## Xenos0176

will do man, thanks


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Would an 82 be okay for the low E1 on a 28.625" scale guitar? I have a feeling that the 90 I currently have is the source of some of the mud I've been trying to make go away.


----------



## Winspear

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Would an 82 be okay for the low E1 on a 28.625" scale guitar? I have a feeling that the 90 I currently have is the source of some of the mud I've been trying to make go away.



It will be equivalent to a 40 an octave higher - if that's enough is up to you.
18.6lbs of tension - would be just alright for me  Go for it


----------



## chopeth

Do you know what string gauge do I need to tune my 26,5 seven to standard A?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

EtherealEntity said:


> It will be equivalent to a 40 an octave higher - if that's enough is up to you.
> 18.6lbs of tension - would be just alright for me  Go for it



Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## DjentIsMyReligion

Hi 

I'm owner of a Ibanez RGD2127Z and I wanna play in Drop Ab.
I don't have any experience with 26.5 scale guitars and low tunings, so I ask you if you have an advice for me, which string gauge I should use.

.010, .013, .017, .026, .036, .046, .059

or maybe

.010, .013 .017, .030, .042, .052, .068

I would be glad if I would get an answer from you!

Many thanks from Switzerland!


----------



## HeaDdY

2 DjentIsMyReligion 

better .010 -0.68 I think ... I use on my Ibanez K7 25.5 scale .011 -.072 in Drop G and it's ok, so on your RGD should be ok


----------



## Mantra46

Hi all,

I've owned an Ibanez RG2228 8-str for a while now and have always had problems with tension on the 8th string and getting a crisp sound that stays in tune. I've been trying progressively heavier gauge strings (particularly on the 7th/8th strings) and have ended up with the following:

86 / 80 / 54 / 42 / 30 / 17 / 13 / 10

Even with this, i was still not happy with the level of tension so i have tuned the strings up to G#/C#/F#/C/E/A/C#/F#.

Now the tension is awesome, perhaps a little too much (lol) but the action down the bottom half of the guitar is huge (perhaps 4mm clearance) and this renders it unplayable.... i've tried tightening the screws on the bridge to reduce action but they will not move at all (and the action was not as bad before i tuned the guitar up)... i've also tried tightening the truss rod but then i get fret buzz at the top (there is not much clearance on the top 1-2 frets).

Does anyone have any ideas on what i should try to do?

Thanks


----------



## AimlessArrow

Are these string gauges wonky? I play in F# 
.009 guitar plain core (no wrap) CKS-G009S $0.70 $0.70 
.011 guitar plain core (no wrap) CKS-G011S $0.70 $0.70 
.016 guitar plain core (no wrap) CKS-G016S $0.70 $0.70 
.026 hybrid guitar string CKS-G026H $1.10 $1.10 
.035 hybrid guitar string CKS-G035H $1.30 $1.30 
.045 hybrid guitar string CKS-G045H $1.30 $1.30 
.059 hybrid guitar string CKS-G059H $3.10 $3.10 
.076 hybrid guitar string


Also, what do you guys think of EMGx's? I believe I would still have to do some toying around to get those in my DC800, wouldn't I?


----------



## Hollowway

Hard to tell if they're wonky or not. Post your scale length and the tensions from a string tension calculator and it will be better to see how they measure up.


----------



## XEN

Those gauges look solid for 27" but the tuning machined on the DC800 are going to need to be bore out for the low B and the low F#. Stock Sperzels can do up to 0.054".


----------



## crg123

^ Or if you patient enough you can unwind the string until it meets a point where it wont interfere with the tuner. That's what I do for my D# and G# string on my 27 scale 8 string (.094 and .065 respectively)


----------



## AimlessArrow

Really wish more companies would start making the larger gauges tapered. Think I might just go the tuner widening route. Is this safely self doable? What's the safest way to go about that?


----------



## Cremated

urklvt said:


> Those gauges look solid for 27" but the tuning machined on the DC800 are going to need to be bore out for the low B and the low F#. Stock Sperzels can do up to 0.054".


 I have a .064 as B on my DC800 with Sperzels... It fits fine.


----------



## Hollowway

AimlessArrow said:


> Really wish more companies would start making the larger gauges tapered. Think I might just go the tuner widening route. Is this safely self doable? What's the safest way to go about that?



I haven't done it, but I usually just unwind the string, which is super easy. And then it makes it easy to get the string winding around the peg, too.

So it's your DC800 you're stringing up?


----------



## AimlessArrow

Cremated said:


> I have a .064 as B on my DC800 with Sperzels... It fits fine.




Nice. We'll see about that 78 I guess.


----------



## AimlessArrow

Hollowway said:


> I haven't done it, but I usually just unwind the string, which is super easy. And then it makes it easy to get the string winding around the peg, too.
> 
> So it's your DC800 you're stringing up?





Yup. First string change. I want less tension Since i'm used to downtuned 6's.


----------



## Cremated

Plus the Low F# that comes on the DC800 is a .068, I believe, and it fits in the Sperzel, so .054 isn't the maximum.

I'm pretty sure you could get up to a .074 in the sperzel.


----------



## Kroaton

We have a dedicated thread for this type of question - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...-thread-got-string-question-post-here-49.html


----------



## Mantra46

Mantra46 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've owned an Ibanez RG2228 8-str for a while now and have always had problems with tension on the 8th string and getting a crisp sound that stays in tune. I've been trying progressively heavier gauge strings (particularly on the 7th/8th strings) and have ended up with the following:
> 
> 86 / 80 / 54 / 42 / 30 / 17 / 13 / 10
> 
> Even with this, i was still not happy with the level of tension so i have tuned the strings up to G#/C#/F#/C/E/A/C#/F#.
> 
> Now the tension is awesome, perhaps a little too much (lol) but the action down the bottom half of the guitar is huge (perhaps 4mm clearance) and this renders it unplayable.... i've tried tightening the screws on the bridge to reduce action but they will not move at all (and the action was not as bad before i tuned the guitar up)... i've also tried tightening the truss rod but then i get fret buzz at the top (there is not much clearance on the top 1-2 frets).
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on what i should try to do?
> 
> Thanks



No opinions on this?


----------



## crg123

Update the .094 circle k string I got for D# tuning on my 27" scale 8 string is amazing! It sounds great even through heavily distorted settings and intonates perfectly. I even tuned it up to F and the tension still feels great. I'm really impressed Skip, you've earned a customer for life!


----------



## HeaDdY

crg123 said:


> ^ Or if you patient enough you can unwind the string until it meets a point where it wont interfere with the tuner. That's what I do for my D# and G# string on my 27 scale 8 string (.094 and .065 respectively)



I do the same thing on my 25.5" scale K7 for the low 7th string .072 gauge. and it's just OK


----------



## DjentIsMyReligion

DjentIsMyReligion said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm owner of a Ibanez RGD2127Z and I wanna play in Drop Ab.
> I don't have any experience with 26.5 scale guitars and low tunings, so I ask you if you have an advice for me, which string gauge I should use.
> 
> .010, .013, .017, .026, .036, .046, .059
> 
> or maybe
> 
> .010, .013 .017, .030, .042, .052, .068
> 
> I would be glad if I would get an answer from you!
> 
> Many thanks from Switzerland!



any other suggestions? 
(HeaDdY said 10-68)


----------



## Winspear

The 10-68 set is pretty terrible. The 42 A string and 52 E string are very tight compared to the 68 A which is more like a 46 E. 

Get as close to this as possible:
70
45
33
25
17
13
9/10


----------



## Winspear

45-70 looks extreme in numbers but it will feel perfect as they are a tension match when tuned in drop relation.
I suggest buying these strings individually from Circle K strings, or a a 6 set+1 single. Shipping to you should be about $16 - they have multiple buy discounts and are incredibly high quality. The tone of the 70 which is potentially problematic, will be much better from Circle K than any other brand.

If that's not an option, I suggest sets such as:
HRS-74 Nickel-Plated Round Wound &#8211; 7-String, 10-70

or 
D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL110 Nickel Wound, Regular Light, 10-46 and a single NW070 or NW068. 
The Labellas would be my first choice. If going with the D'addarios the tone of the NW070 will likely be a bit dull - you could counteract this with a PSG070 which is a brighter steel string instead of nickel. 

The Circle K will sound best by far, not to mention having more balanced gauges like I typed up.


----------



## DjentIsMyReligion

Thank you very much for your answer!
I've this one at home: D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL110-7 Nickel Wound, 7-String, Regular Light, 10-59
So now I just need a thicker string for the low A... U really think the .059 will be too loose?


----------



## Winspear

Massively massively too loose. A 62 is about matching in B, so 59 is even slightly too loose for that. 
My numbers above are mathematically correct - a 70 and 46 in drop relation is equal tension. 
Why not buy the sets I suggested? A 6 string D'addario set and one of their single bottoms


----------



## Winspear

Though it is worth noting those singles aren't cheap. I'm certain the Labella set which is correctly tensioned will be cheaper.


----------



## DjentIsMyReligion

You consireded the scale ist 26.5, right? Just to avoid a misunderstanding... ;-)

Just mathematically correct or also experience?

So as u said this one HRS-74 Nickel-Plated Round Wound &#8211; 7-String, 10-70 should be perfect, even better sound than a .070 D'addario string?


----------



## Winspear

I did - that'll help the tonal issue quite a bit  Yes the tension is more on a longer scale but the string to string relations is still the same. The 46 will be tighter than it would on a 25.5, so will the 70, but they will still match 

Both. I am a huge fan of balanced sets that I use math to design - I use them on all my guitars. Many here will agree at least roughly with that gauge suggestion 

Yes I would buy that set if you aren't willing to get Circle K strings which will be the best  That Labella set is very well put together.


----------



## DjentIsMyReligion

awesome, thanks for your help! 

I will try 10-70


----------



## InfinityCollision

EtherealEntity said:


> I personally consider 27" good for F# at the very lowest..You can try a 90 on there and the tension should be just manageable but the tone will be a bit muddy.



What's your minimum recommended scale for getting a good low E?


----------



## Winspear

It depends what tension you are happy with. Personally I like 47 E's on 25.5 as the basis for my tension, which means a 90 gauge E on 27". Tonally, that just doesn't cut it. Circle K strings help negate that slightly, though.

A 28" scale would translate that to 87 gauge - which wouldn't sound too muddy on that scale at all. 
Personally 28.625" 85 gauge would be my choice. Tight and clear.

That's just my preference though - there are guitarists playing with much lower tension such as Tosin who doesn't suffer so much from the muddy tone but (especially on clean) you can hear how loose his string is. 


That's an 80 - which is around the same tension on 27" as a 42 E on 25.5". Too loose for me.


----------



## InfinityCollision

He states that the scale on that particular guitar is ~28.5", but there was still some looseness... Things to think about, at any rate. I'm stringing 11-52 in D standard right now on my PRS so your numbers look about right for me.


----------



## Winspear

Pretty sure it's a mistake and it's 27" the same as all his other 8's with 80 gauges 
Yeah, you like the same kinda tension as me - so the thing to do after that is decide if you are happy with the tone of the gauge required for that tension on various scales.


----------



## Xander

MaxOfMetal said:


> Many questions that often comes up on the boards are those involving string gauge. This thread will help to create a knowledge base of sorts to help guitarists with their string gauge woes.
> 
> To aid me in creating this, I have chosen to use this string tension calculator: String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998. It's not 110% accurate but it's accurate enough to positively answer MANY, if not most questions involving gauge, scale, etc.
> 
> Let's start with some basics involving the factors at play.
> 
> Scale Length
> This is the estimated distance from the string's two termination points. One being at the nut, the other being at the bridge. What does that measurement have to do with string gauge? Well, look at it like this: say you take a rubber band and stretch it 12" and feel the tension that the rubber band is exerting. Now, stretch that same rubber band to about 18", now feel the tension. You should be able to easily tell a difference in tension. Now, in order to sound a given note, a string of a certain gauge must be under a certain amount of tension. The tighter, the higher the pitch. The looser, the lower the pitch.
> 
> Tension
> Here, we'll be looking at tension as a measurement in lbs. Thus, for instance, if the scale of the guitar is 25.5" and a .009 gauge string is tuned to a standard 6-string guitar's high E (E4), the tension would be 13.13lbs. If we reduced that tension to 10.42lbs, then the note would ring out as a D, or one step down (D4).
> 
> Gauge
> The gauge of the string, is it's thickness, or the diameter of the string itself. For instance, the commonly referred to "9s", are .009", or nine one-thousandths of an inch. The thicker the string, the more tension it'll need in order to reach a higher pitch. For instance, where a .009 at E4 is at 13.13lbs of tension, a .010 (just 1/1000 bigger) would have a tension rating of 16.21lbs at E4 on 25.5" scale.
> 
> Why is tension so important?
> Well, to best illustrate this, lets perform an experiment. Take your guitar and down tune the low E (6th string, E2) and tune it down to B (B1). Notice how loose the string is, and how it buzzes and overall, just doesn't sound so great? That's why having proper tension is so important. It's why all the strings on your guitar aren't the same exact size, but a calculated, ever increasing gauge as the tuning of the strings gets lower.
> 
> If we can just keep using bigger strings, why bother with longer scales?
> The lower you tune, the thicker the string will need to be to still have that ideal tension (which is different for everyone), eventually the string will have to be so wide around, that it's feel and timbre (tone) will start to suffer.
> 
> So why hunt down the proper strings?
> To give your self the ideal feel, tension, and timbre on your chosen instrument taking scale and tuning into consideration. Look at it as finding the right sauce to put on your pasta.






_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## HeaDdY

DjentIsMyReligion said:


> awesome, thanks for your help!
> 
> I will try 10-70



yeah, should be perfect


----------



## Belial676

Mantra46 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've owned an Ibanez RG2228 8-str for a while now and have always had problems with tension on the 8th string and getting a crisp sound that stays in tune. I've been trying progressively heavier gauge strings (particularly on the 7th/8th strings) and have ended up with the following:
> 
> 86 / 80 / 54 / 42 / 30 / 17 / 13 / 10
> 
> Even with this, i was still not happy with the level of tension so i have tuned the strings up to G#/C#/F#/C/E/A/C#/F#.
> 
> Now the tension is awesome, perhaps a little too much (lol) but the action down the bottom half of the guitar is huge (perhaps 4mm clearance) and this renders it unplayable.... i've tried tightening the screws on the bridge to reduce action but they will not move at all (and the action was not as bad before i tuned the guitar up)... i've also tried tightening the truss rod but then i get fret buzz at the top (there is not much clearance on the top 1-2 frets).
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on what i should try to do?
> 
> Thanks



An .080 string is to big for the 7th string an it's pulling your neck out of wack. Try .086 .065 .049 .037 .027 .019p .015p .011p tune to standard


----------



## Winspear

^ Agreed


----------



## Mantra46

Belial676 said:


> An .080 string is to big for the 7th string an it's pulling your neck out of wack. Try .086 .065 .049 .037 .027 .019p .015p .011p tune to standard


.

Thanks heaps, silly question, what does the p stand for on the top 3 strings?


----------



## Pedrojoca

hi guys. I'm building a 5 string electric rajão (local instrument) and intend to use guitar strings in it. After going through many tension calculators where you could change the scale, I ended up using this one: String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998

I want a string tension similar to the guitar, so I made some calculations.

A 24.75" guitar tuned to E standard has 6.93 kg on the first string, and I wanted the same feel on the first string of the rajão (16.50" scale) so I thought that what I wanted on its first string would be the same 6.93 kg, is this right? Does the same string tension feel the same on different scale lenghts?


----------



## Winspear

P stands for plain, usually used in heavier sets to indicate that the 3rd is still plain and not wound. wouldn't recommend plains over 19 or 20, tonally. 19 as suggested is fine.


----------



## Winspear

Pedrojoca said:


> hi guys. I'm building a 5 string electric rajão (local instrument) and intend to use guitar strings in it. After going through many tension calculators where you could change the scale, I ended up using this one: String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998
> 
> I want a string tension similar to the guitar, so I made some calculations.
> 
> A 24.75" guitar tuned to E standard has 6.93 kg on the first string, and I wanted the same feel on the first string of the rajão (16.50" scale) so I thought that what I wanted on its first string would be the same 6.93 kg, is this right? Does the same string tension feel the same on different scale lenghts?



For the most part, yes. 

There are discussions with regards to changes in perceived tension, for the most part that a longer scale makes a string seem looser *even though it isn't*. 
Try tuning a bass guitar to the same tension as a guitar..you'll never believe you could play an instrument with such tension. 

The 16.5" scale might feel a touch tighter - an easy way to test this is fret around 15 on a guitar and see how it feels compared to the open strings. Remember it's not different, but you may feel it is. 

I would perhaps settle for 6kg instead. 
But then you need to remember that different instruments perform at entirely different tensions anyway - for example I was very surprised to find classical guitars using a mere 11-15lbs vs the 15-25 of electrics.


----------



## Noremac

Hey everybody, I'm new to the site and I was just wondering if anybody knows what the thickest gauge I can on a Ibby RGD7421 for the B-string (Yes I know they're meant to be down tuned, just using that as a reference point) without drilling out the tuning pegs? Currently using 11 -60 and I would like to put a little more beef on the low end, a .64 or .66 preferably. Any help or input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Winspear

They aren't 'meant to be' downtuned - that's just how they come  The baritone scale will give better low end performance in any tuning.
I don't own one of those but I fit a 68 in my 7321 before drilling. If you like 11's the 66 should be rockin!


----------



## HeaDdY

Noremac said:


> Hey everybody, I'm new to the site and I was just wondering if anybody knows what the thickest gauge I can on a Ibby RGD7421 for the B-string (Yes I know they're meant to be down tuned, just using that as a reference point) without drilling out the tuning pegs? Currently using 11 -60 and I would like to put a little more beef on the low end, a .64 or .66 preferably. Any help or input is greatly appreciated!



I use 11- 72, 72 for the low B on my Ibanez RG 7420 and on my Ibanez K7 which are both 25.5" scale without drilling out the tuning pegs. (unwind the string until it meets the tuning peg)


----------



## avinu

Ok so I just got a new Agile Intrepid 7 string. I put those ernie ball power slinky's on it (58-11) and the fret buzz is everywhere. The scale length is 27 inches and I play in A standard. I don't know if the strings are the reason it's buzzing so bad but I figured if I can get the ideal string gauges for my setup I can work from there to find out what the issue is. I already messed around with the truss rod. I hope I didn't fuck my new guitar up 

Thanks!


----------



## Winspear

avinu said:


> Ok so I just got a new Agile Intrepid 7 string. I put those ernie ball power slinky's on it (58-11) and the fret buzz is everywhere. The scale length is 27 inches and I play in A standard. I don't know if the strings are the reason it's buzzing so bad but I figured if I can get the ideal string gauges for my setup I can work from there to find out what the issue is. I already messed around with the truss rod. I hope I didn't fuck my new guitar up
> 
> Thanks!



25.5" scale? 58 is very loose for A especially for somebody who likes 11's. Those sets have messed up low end, balance wise. You should rock a 64 A next to a 49 D string for example, thicker still if you prefer a thicker D. All of EB's sets are pretty terrible for this reason. Let me try and find a suitable set.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Hey Ethereal, just a quick one, what would you recommend for a low G on a 25.5" guitar? (Don't kill me plz) Say, a .079?


----------



## InfinityCollision

Speaking as someone who actually likes relatively heavy tension, I'd consider a 76 for the sake of improving clarity somewhat. It'll still be reasonably tight at 17.7 lbs (assuming Circle K), but you'll get a slightly more clear sound out of it. Strings that heavy are liable to sound muddy at 25.5", especially downtuned.


----------



## Winspear

Yep, at that case I would sacrifice some tension for tone. CK 76 will sound a bit better than the 79, but I would try both. You'll get much better tone than you would with other bands going this thick, at least.


----------



## Winspear

Avinu, you might enjoy this set
I personally highly recommend this set from Circle K
Seven String Guitar Set - .011 to .067 - Medium top .067 .051 .037 .027 .019p .015p .011p
Found here Circle K Strings - 7 String Guitar Sets | Page 3 of 5


----------



## Xander

Hi guys,
first post ever on the forum!
after several years without playing, I recently again and I bought a 7 string (SGR C-7). 26.5 scale

honestly .. cheap price but I like the feeling
So for a 7-string intro ..... and I only play for fun


As I changed the pickups for SD blackout Ahb-1, I want to set the string appropriate for the proper tension.

tuning
A-E-A-D-G-B-e instead of std B-E-A-D-G-E-B

Any suggestion for strings gauge??? For now I still have the original strings.(gauge?????)




Big Thx!


----------



## avinu

EtherealEntity said:


> Avinu, you might enjoy this set
> I personally highly recommend this set from Circle K
> Seven String Guitar Set - .011 to .067 - Medium top .067 .051 .037 .027 .019p .015p .011p
> Found here Circle K Strings - 7 String Guitar Sets | Page 3 of 5



Wow thanks a lot dude  
The scale length on the guitar i was talking about is 27'' 
I don't know if that makes a difference or not.
And yeah I've seen that name popping up around here a lot. I went to their website and the amount of options they have is just overwhelming haha.
I found out the fret buzz was due to shitty fret work and the nut being too high etc. I've kind of just trusted that the set's from EB were good. Oh well :/
Anyways thanks!


----------



## Winspear

No problem  You'll get away with that set on 27" just fine but you might prefer 
Seven String Guitar Set - .010 to .067 - Light top .067 .051 .037 .026 .018p .014p .010p


I would keep the low end the same, just depends how you want your tops


----------



## jonajon91

Thinking tonaly, what would be the difference between a loose, thin string, and having a tight thick string. I know about playability, but what does it do to tone?


----------



## Winspear

jonajon91 said:


> Thinking tonaly, what would be the difference between a loose, thin string, and having a tight thick string. I know about playability, but what does it do to tone?



Your playing technique can adjust it to some extent - but stability of pitch, and how fat it sounds, I find. Most evident on clean, it's really hard to get a nice clean tone with loose strings. 

A thick string can start to sound bad though, depending on scale length. That's why baritone is good for tuning below B, because gauges above 65 which are required for tightness, start to sound muddy on a short scale.


----------



## avinu

EtherealEntity said:


> No problem  You'll get away with that set on 27" just fine but you might prefer
> Seven String Guitar Set - .010 to .067 - Light top .067 .051 .037 .026 .018p .014p .010p
> 
> 
> I would keep the low end the same, just depends how you want your tops



Thank you!


----------



## Guitarguy77

What's the highest a .032 d string can reach on a 25 in acoustic. I know a .027 can reach A 220 safely. Can a .032 reach A?


----------



## Winspear

Definitely not. That gauge does C 131 on the high C of a 6 string bass 35" at roughly 41lbs tension. 
Taking it to A220 (above the open G of a guitar) on 25" would be over 60lbs of tension. It certainly wouldn't make it.

I am surprised to hear a 27 wound string can make it to A 220..that's 48lbs of tension. Are you sure? Afaik the breaking tension would be below 30lbs. If this was true then 7 string bassists would be using wound strings around 25 for their high F to match the rest of the bass - as it is, they have to settle for light tension using 17-19 plains.


----------



## Guitarguy77

EtherealEntity said:


> Definitely not. That gauge does C 131 on the high C of a 6 string bass 35" at roughly 41lbs tension.
> Taking it to A220 (above the open G of a guitar) on 25" would be over 60lbs of tension. It certainly wouldn't make it.
> 
> I am surprised to hear a 27 wound string can make it to A 220..that's 48lbs of tension. Are you sure? Afaik the breaking tension would be below 30lbs. If this was true then 7 string bassists would be using wound strings around 25 for their high F to match the rest of the bass - as it is, they have to settle for light tension using 17-19 plains.


 
Can the D string make it to G#? I only reached G.


----------



## Winspear

Doubt it - That's still over 30lbs of tension. May I ask why?


----------



## Guitarguy77

EtherealEntity said:


> Doubt it - That's still over 30lbs of tension. May I ask why?


 
Because I never got the D to breaking tension. I got the Low E,A,G strings to breaking tension.


----------



## Guitarguy77

It,s a .020 nylon string on a 13.78 ukelele. Standard note is A440. Can it reach G5?


----------



## Winspear

Should be no problem given the results of my recent nylon test.
It's tuned to 440 usually? Blimey, that must be pretty loose!?


----------



## MerlinTKD

Wow, came here with questions about string gauge, scale length, and relative tone, and found some preliminary answers! Apparently I need to hang out in the Beginners forum more!! 

Ethereal, looks like you're the one to ask, so: have a 25.5" 7-string that I use Elixir 11-49+68 on, tuned to drop-G. Works well, I like the darker tone of the heavier strings at lower tension (though I'm willing to entertain a heavier low G if it's true Elixir bass strings are made the same as the guitar strings, or perhaps a switch to CircleK's), but now I also have an Agile 28" scale 8 string tuned standard (might go 1/2 step down, don't want to drop a full step down 'cause I'd like to keep the two guitars in different tunings). What I'm looking for is a gauge set that will have similar tension and tonal quality to my 7. Suggestions?


----------



## Winspear

11-49+68 is a good fairly matched set for drop if you like light tension  I think a 70 would be more of a match for the 49 off the top of my head..
Yes Elixir basses are the same construction.
Trying Circle K's will reduce a little bit of that boomyness/muddyness of the low string - but you said you kind of like it. It certainly wont go away entirely, because that scale is simply too short for a string that thick to sound entirely bright - so maybe you'll enjoy them. CK's are heavier as you may know, so a 69 from them would likely feel the same as 72. A 45 or 47 for the next string.

Sticking within regular brands, a 25.5 D 49 is roughly the same in tension as a 28.625 E 39. 
An 11 D 25.5 is about the same as a 28.625 E 9 gauge. 
The 68 G 25.5 would translate to a 64 gauge 28.625 F#


----------



## MerlinTKD

EtherealEntity said:


> 11-49+68 is a good fairly matched set for drop if you like light tension  I think a 70 would be more of a match for the 49 off the top of my head..
> Yes Elixir basses are the same construction.
> Trying Circle K's will reduce a little bit of that boomyness/muddyness of the low string - but you said you kind of like it. It certainly wont go away entirely, because that scale is simply too short for a string that thick to sound entirely bright - so maybe you'll enjoy them. CK's are heavier as you may know, so a 69 from them would likely feel the same as 72. A 45 or 47 for the next string.
> 
> Sticking within regular brands, a 25.5 D 49 is roughly the same in tension as a 28.625 E 39.
> An 11 D 25.5 is about the same as a 28.625 E 9 gauge.
> The 68 G 25.5 would translate to a 64 gauge 28.625 F#




Thanks! I've got Elixir 10's on the 8-string now, but in a paycheck or two I'll either switch to 9-64 Elixirs or maybe give a Circle K set a try!

Speaking of... what's the life expectancy of the Circle K's? Is it typical (3-5 weeks) or longer lasting?

Thanks again, Ethereal!


----------



## Winspear

I've never tried coated Elixirs which I'm sure last longer, but CKs seem to last the longest out of the regular brands I've tried. So yeah, typical 3-5 weeks I guess but I can easily make them last 6-8 before rust+intonation issues as long as I wipe them down thoroughly.


----------



## Guitarguy77

Why do unwound strings all break at the same note but different tension?


----------



## Winspear

That's not true at all haha.
But to answer in some way - thicker strings will be able to take more tension, but at the same time they of course create more tension in reaching the same frequency. 
But that certainly doesn't work out to them all reaching the same note.


----------



## Guitarguy77

EtherealEntity said:


> That's not true at all haha.
> But to answer in some way - thicker strings will be able to take more tension, but at the same time they of course create more tension in reaching the same frequency.
> But that certainly doesn't work out to them all reaching the same note.



Will a .017 string be more likely to snap than a .012 string if tuned to E?


----------



## Guitarguy77

EtherealEntity said:


> Definitely not. That gauge does C 131 on the high C of a 6 string bass 35" at roughly 41lbs tension.
> Taking it to A220 (above the open G of a guitar) on 25" would be over 60lbs of tension. It certainly wouldn't make it.
> 
> I am surprised to hear a 27 wound string can make it to A 220..that's 48lbs of tension. Are you sure? Afaik the breaking tension would be below 30lbs. If this was true then 7 string bassists would be using wound strings around 25 for their high F to match the rest of the bass - as it is, they have to settle for light tension using 17-19 plains.


 
The highest I got on a d string is G. How high do you think a .032 string can make to on a 25?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Guitarguy77 said:


> Will a .017 string be more likely to snap than a .012 string if tuned to E?



yes


----------



## Guitarguy77

How much tension can a .085 string take? It's the A string on bass.


----------



## Winspear

I presume that would depend on the size of it's core, not sure. Id guess 60-70lb?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

if you dont mind me asking, why are you trying to find the breaking tensions of all these strings?


----------



## Winspear

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> if you dont mind me asking, why are you trying to find the breaking tensions of all these strings?



I'm very curious too. I can't imagine how this info is really useful, haha. It's useful for tuning above high E of course..but below that strings for any tuning at any tension is no problem.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Hey Tom, I've been looking into D'Addario singles for a good tension set and I came up with these using this calculator:
Hikky Z's String Assembler

Rg1527 - 25.5
E - 9 - 13.1
B - 12 - 13.1
G - 16 - 14.7 
D - 24 - 15.8
A - 32 - 15.8
E - 44 - 16.1
B - 59 - 16.4

Schecter USA 7 25.5
Eb - 9.5 - 13
Bb - 13 - 13.7
Gb - 17 - 14.7
Db - 26 - 16.4
Ab - 34 - 15.7
Eb - 48 - 16.9
Bb - 64 - 17.1

K-7 - 25.5
D - 10 - 12.9
A - 13.5 - 13.2
F - 18 - 13.1 
C - 26 - 14.8
G - 36 - 15.5
D - 49 - 15.6
A - 66 - 16.3

Look ok?

One thing that I don't get is how the high B in every set always has less tension than the E and G strings yet it feels and sounds fine.


----------



## Winspear

Looks all good sets for light tension to me!  



drawnacrol said:


> One thing that I don't get is how the high B in every set always has less tension than the E and G strings yet it feels and sounds fine.



It's not really a huge difference, a little variation either way is pretty much not noticeable 

D'addario singles are super expensive over here though man  It was going to cost me something like £17 to string the ViK! It's not so bad when you're not going above the 60's though. That's actually the reason I found and tried Circle K - singles at regular prices works out a lot cheaper for me despite the $16 shipping and occasional import fees.


----------



## ayaotd

I have a Schecter SGR 7 string. I purchased Dunlop Heavy Core Guitar Strings. .10 .13 .17 .28 .38 .48 .60 Would I be able to tune to Drop G or would that be to messed up with that string size? What are the limits to the strings I have in terms of tuning?


----------



## Winspear

Limits depend entirely what tension you like - give us some kind of reference to a tuning and gauge you enjoy? 

A 60 is barely enough for B in my opinion (based on liking roughly a 47 E string etc) The 48 to 60 isn't a terrible match but 48 to 62 or so would be better. For _standard_ tuning...If you're dropping that makes it even worse. 48 and 69 or so would match in drop. 
It's then a case of whether 48 is enough for D..it's not for me - I'd prefer a 54 etc...That would bump the bottom gauge up to 75 or so I expect.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Cheers! £17? F that!! I'll look into the Circle K equivalent strings and see what I can find.


----------



## ayaotd

EtherealEntity said:


> Limits depend entirely what tension you like - give us some kind of reference to a tuning and gauge you enjoy?
> 
> A 60 is barely enough for B in my opinion (based on liking roughly a 47 E string etc)



I usually play/ed my six string in Drop B or C. Generally B. I used Top Heavy Skinny Bottom, .10 .13 .17 .30 .42 .52 
I really like dropped tuning. I think I would like to go lower then AEADGBE Standard. My friend is coming over tonight to help me set everything up. Sorry for all the noob questions and confusion!


----------



## Tereon

ayaotd said:


> I have a Schecter SGR 7 string. I purchased Dunlop Heavy Core Guitar Strings. .10 .13 .17 .28 .38 .48 .60 Would I be able to tune to Drop G or would that be to messed up with that string size? What are the limits to the strings I have in terms of tuning?



A 60 in G on 26.5" scale will still be fairly playable, but obviously won´t have much tension, so unless you like your strings floppy I would advise you to try something along the 66-72 lines.


----------



## acrcmb

Hey guys I'm getting an Esp Sc-207 it's the 25.5 scale Stephen Carpenter 7 string and I know the stock strings are going to be to small so my question is what string gauge should I get? I would like to go down to like a G# tuning but I also don't want the standard tuning to be really tight and unplayable, at the moment I'm thinking about getting a 14-68 baritone six string set then just getting an extra 11 or 12 for the high e , Would this work well?


----------



## Winspear

Ayaotd - Yeah - you already like very loose strings (52 to 10 in C or B) - to match that in G you'd want a 66 or 68 - but in my experience loose strings become more of an issue the lower you tune, so you may find it's way too sloppy down there at such a low tension.

acrcmb - Yeah that works. I used to rock 11-49+70 in drop G# and it was pretty nice.


----------



## ayaotd

EtherealEntity said:


> Ayaotd - Yeah - you already like very loose strings (52 to 10 in C or B) - to match that in G you'd want a 66 or 68 - but in my experience loose strings become more of an issue the lower you tune, so you may find it's way too sloppy down there at such a low tension.
> 
> My string set I listed was for a six string using 52 to 10. Is that really considered loose? My 7 string set of strings 10 to 60. I'm about to pick a tuning I still don't know which to pick. :S


----------



## glp1996

If I switched between Standard, Drop D, and Drop C on my Les Paul every couple days would it be bad for it? It would be with a string set of .011, .015, .019, .032, .042, .054, which according to a string tension calculator is 106 lbs of tension in Drop C and 133 lbs in Standard. Not sure if the 30 lbs difference is a lot.


----------



## Winspear

Ayaotd - Yes, it is loose. A 52 in B or C equates to a 39 E string standard tuning. Most guys are using 46+ and I base most of my suggestions around that. 

Glp - Nah it wouldn't be bad for it at all. You got the octave wrong - Will be more in the range of 15-20lbs. 
len 25.5"

C2 .054 nw == 15.23#
E2 .054 nw == 24.18#

10lbs of tension is a lot and you'll find you'll have to adjust your technique tuning over such a range, but you wont harm the instrument (although the relief will be less than ideal in either tuning). Set it up in D.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I posted this in the tuning thread but no answer yet. I have a basic question, but first I'll explain how is the tuning of my 6-string guitar now and what string gauge I'm using. I know my actual tuning taking in account the string gauge is insane, but I've managed to make it usable by having a good setup. I guess I was afraid of jumping into higher string gauges.

*String set I'm using is D'Addario Super Light Gauge, with gauges from 6th to 1st as it follows*: 42, 32, 24, 16, 11, 9.

*The tuning I'm using from 6th to 1st as it follows:* B1, F#2, B2, E3, G#3, C#4. To achieve this low tuning, I had to remove one spring on the Lo-TRS tremolo of my Ibanez RG470 and unscrew some centimeters both bolts holding the tremolo springs. I also had to set up truss rod and intonation as well.

*I wanna change the string set to D'Addario Heavy Gauge which gauges go from 6th to 1st as follows:* 54, 42, 32, 20, 16, 12

I wanna tune my 6-string guitar the same way my 7-string guitar is tuned from 7th string to 2nd string. *The tuning I'd like to get is from 6th to 1st as it follows: *A1, E2, A2, D3, G3, B3.

This way I'll get more unity in my performance since I wont have changed positions and tunings between both guitars. I wanna achieve this by using the D'Addario Heavy Gauge set I mentioned above. Is this possible? Will it have the same tension than my 7-string guitar? I ask this because my 6-string guitar is an Ibanez RG470 with LO-TRS tremolo, fully floating, and it'll be kinda tricky to set it up. But since the tuning is more or less the same than my 7-string except for the 1st string added tension on the 7-string guitar, I asume the setup in my 6-string guitar should be the same as in normal tuning using normal gauges.

I hope someone can give me his oppinion before going through a lot of mess with it. I posted it here because I think it's the right place and I don't wanna bother people by posting this in an independent thread.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

.


----------



## Dabo Fett

so ive always just played whatever gauges come in standard sets, but im thinking about a custom set. i used to play EB .011s on my gibsons, but in the last year ive made the switch to only 7 strings, and ibanezs. so would a custom set of strings in the following gauges sound and feel even or would it be weird? 

.010,.013,.017,.026,.038,.048,.062. standard tuning, 25.5 with a zr2 bridge


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Circle K sent me a chart of their string tensions on a 25.5 scale, I'm not sure if its up on the site but here is the link:
http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart130105.pdf

How come there are no plain string options above 16 gauge?


----------



## Winspear

drawnacrol said:


> Circle K sent me a chart of their string tensions on a 25.5 scale, I'm not sure if its up on the site but here is the link:
> http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart130105.pdf
> 
> How come there are no plain string options above 16 gauge?



It's on the site at the very bottom  

The shopping page is still not correct - everything ordered between 16 and 21 will arrive plain despite saying hybrid as far as I'm aware (though he might sub a 21 wound in for 19 or 20 plains (same tension) unless you state you'd prefer otherwise on checkout. Not entirely sure.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Cool, I'll leave a message at checkout saying what strings I want plain. Looking forward to trying these out and seeing what this balanced tension stuff is about


----------



## Mantra46

Belial676 said:


> An .080 string is to big for the 7th string an it's pulling your neck out of wack. Try .086 .065 .049 .037 .027 .019p .015p .011p tune to standard



guys la bella only sells in increments of 0.002 so i could only get 66 / 50 / 38 / 28 for the thicker strings... is this ok or is there another string place i should get the ones mentioned above from? thanks heaps


----------



## Guitarguy77

A light guage set tuned to standard on a 25.


----------



## Winspear

Guitarguy77 said:


> A light guage set tuned to standard on a 25.



4-5 semitones before the top string breaks, more for the others. I'd avoid posting questions with half of it in the title like that - it's easy to miss and be confused


----------



## Guitarguy77

EtherealEntity said:


> 4-5 semitones before the top string breaks, more for the others. I'd avoid posting questions with half of it in the title like that - it's easy to miss and be confused


 
Thank you once again. sounds right to me. How far is the low e string from it's breaking point?


----------



## Winspear

You should definitely get 8 semitones out of it safely, going by bass guitars. Perhaps an octave for breaking? I don't know how that depends on their construction though. It should be true for strings that are the same on bass (Nanowebs, Circle K's)


----------



## Guitarguy77

EtherealEntity said:


> You should definitely get 8 semitones out of it safely, going by bass guitars. Perhaps an octave for breaking? I don't know how that depends on their construction though. It should be true for strings that are the same on bass (Nanowebs, Circle K's)


 
I believe for the A string on acoustic guitar you get six to seven semitones safely.


----------



## Winspear

Likely true, but as far as I know the D string only around 3-4 semitones. You'd have to use a thick plain string if you were trying to put together a guitar set with bass tensions.


----------



## Guitarguy77

EtherealEntity said:


> Likely true, but as far as I know the D string only around 3-4 semitones. You'd have to use a thick plain string if you were trying to put together a guitar set with bass tensions.


 
D string on acoustic can go five, maybe six semitones. G string can go 3-4 semitones. It seems like as you go down each wound string the breaking point goes down by a semitone or two. A unwound .016 acoustic b string can go up to 10 semitones. A hi e can go three or four.


----------



## Guitarguy77

How far can a .070 string go on 25.5 scale? How much tension does It take to break a .070 string? Can I tune to the a string note without risking breakage?I was able to reach low e.


----------



## tm20

i got an RGA8 (27" scale) and currently have it in the Danza tuning (E B E B E G# B E) and the low E and B strings are pretty loose with the standard strings. what gauges are recomended? i'll also be tuning it to F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb from time to time so a gaue that can accommodate these 2 would be nice. i searched the thread but nothing relevant came up -__- i'm sure this has been answered many times by now so sorry for this stupid question


----------



## Tesla

Hey guys.

I'm about to purchase my first 7 string but not too sure on the best strings to go for with the tuning I use.

On my 6's I use B, F#, B, F#, B, D# with D'addario 10-52's (Spot the Dev fan!)

With the 7 I'll be adding on the lower F#, anyone know what the next logical step would be for strings, with all that in mind?

Cheers!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

while that set is incredibly un balanced id use .075-.078


----------



## Guitarguy77

I'm going to have a 12 string soon. Scale length is 25. Will a .010 be last at G above hi e. I've broken many strings of that guage tuned to F# on the same scale after an hour of bending. Wi.ll a .009 or .008 string be mroe durable?


----------



## Mantra46

Originally Posted by Belial676 
An .080 string is to big for the 7th string an it's pulling your neck out of wack. Try .086 .065 .049 .037 .027 .019p .015p .011p tune to standard



Mantra46 said:


> guys la bella only sells in increments of 0.002 so i could only get 66 / 50 / 38 / 28 for the thicker strings... is this ok or is there another string place i should get the ones mentioned above from? thanks heaps



so - any opinions on whether 0.001 will make a difference on gauge size or where is the best place to get the desired strings? thanks


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ its not going to make a big difference but would always go with 1 gauge above rather than below


----------



## KOdytheKIng

Hey guys, first time posting on here so be gentle. 

But I've been having some problems with the tension on my guitar recently. I have an Ibanez ART100 with a 24.75 in scale, and I play in Drop C(Cause I'm original like that). But recently it seams like the tension on my guitar has been ridiculously loose. I had 12's on it before but they felt a little loose to me so I tried adjusting my trust rod and it did nothing. So I threw 13's on it and it was good at first but I'm not really feeling the tone out of them anymore and even then they still feel a bit loose. When I try and play any kind of alternate picking on the lower strings it feels way too chuggy for my taste.So i would love to go down in string size to 12's again, but for me I can't play if I don't have good string tension. The chug feel just drives me crazy.

So since I'm just getting into the whole technicality of guitar I was wondering if you guys had any tricks for getting good tension for lower string gauges. Right now I'm using D'addrio 13's, Jazz Medium.


----------



## xFATLIPx

I bought an agile Septor Elite 728.
It has a 28" scale, the standard strings on it are gauged:
009, 011, 016, 024, 032, 042 and 056
the guitar is tuned AEADGBE
Is there something better according to you guys?
It plays nice, but i've allways played in drop A# on my 6string before
i'm kind of used to the big string gauge feel, i was just wondering if i should put hevier strings on it or not


----------



## HeaDdY

xFATLIPx said:


> I bought an agile Septor Elite 728.
> It has a 28" scale, the standard strings on it are gauged:
> 009, 011, 016, 024, 032, 042 and 056
> the guitar is tuned AEADGBE
> Is there something better according to you guys?
> It plays nice, but i've allways played in drop A# on my 6string before
> i'm kind of used to the big string gauge feel, i was just wondering if i should put hevier strings on it or not



for sure dude ... order some Circle K's .011-.072(or even thicker) strings or get a set for 8 string guitars and put the thickest 7 strings and tune it to GDGCFAD and you wont be dissapointed ... good luck dude !!


----------



## Guitarguy77

Can I tune my .008 hi g string on my 25 12 string to A. I've only reached G#. I heard some sevenstrings have a hi a string. How long would my string last at A? WOuld it snap after a few bends? WOuld putting a set of 12-52 tuned to standard damage my 12 string. Right now I have 10-47.


----------



## Winspear

^ It might make it but it will definitely snap pretty fast. Sorry  G# is the safe limit at standard scale and even that can break on bends quite easily, even on 24.75. It's doable in the studio, a 007 will be better - but expect to go through a few and don't try it live. Octave4Plus make stronger strings that can supposedly do it with zero issue.
No you wont damage your 12, just re-adjust the trussrod.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

xFATLIPx said:


> I bought an agile Septor Elite 728.
> It has a 28" scale, the standard strings on it are gauged:
> 009, 011, 016, 024, 032, 042 and 056
> the guitar is tuned AEADGBE
> Is there something better according to you guys?
> It plays nice, but i've allways played in drop A# on my 6string before
> i'm kind of used to the big string gauge feel, i was just wondering if i should put hevier strings on it or not



well most people around here prefer about 18 lbs of tension, i personally prefer about 12 lbs.

if you're looking for more even tension across the strings you could use something like this:
E .009" PL == 16.55#
B, .012" PL == 16.52#
G, .015" PL == 16.25#
D, .023" nw == 18.34#
A,, .031" nw == 18.79#
E,, .042" nw == 18.61#
A,,, .062" nw == 18.16#

what was the scale length on your 6 and what were the string gauges?


----------



## Guitarguy77

Is G5 the highest note a string can tune too on a 13.78 mandolin? Can i reach G#5? Is a .010 tuned to G5 on a 13.78 the same tension as a .010 tuned to G#4 on a 25? How high can octave 4 plus strings tune on mandolin?


----------



## Guitarguy77

I'm reading D addario's string tension chart. A .0145 string tuned to A1 on a 36 bass have a 147 pounds of tension that's a bunch. Can a .0145 string handle over 200 pounds of tension?


----------



## Winspear

Guitarguy77 said:


> I'm reading D addario's string tension chart. A .0145 string tuned to A1 on a 36 bass have a 147 pounds of tension that's a bunch. Can a .0145 string handle over 200 pounds of tension?



I liked the info you PMd me - interesting! I doubt it - at some point above 100 the cores stop getting bigger and more wraps are added if I'm not mistaken - so the breaking tension I guess would be the same after a point?


----------



## Guitarguy77

What the highest note a .032 high c on a 35 six string bass can tune too?


----------



## ayaotd

I had an issue, but I fixed it with some slight modification. I can't figure out how to delete my post.


----------



## Abolyshed

I have an 8 string and it came tuned too F, so thats low to high F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb eB. What ever gague these strings are theyre really floppy so I planned on getting thicker ones. So one broke the other day, the Dd, so the highest wond string. That gave me the idea to try out the tenor tuning, because you have to get rid of your highest wound string for that. So your 8th is tuned higher to the note your 7th string is, your 7th to your 6th and so on, plus one extra high note, so the tenor tuning is Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb eb Ab, or you could drop your low Bb to an Ab. So I went out and bought an extra light string for the high Ab. But now I'm worried, my 7th, 6th and 5th strings are really tight now, because they went waaaaay higher. They each went a 4th higher ex: Bb up to an Eb. Can this tension damage my neck and result in bad action?


----------



## tsr96pithaya

xwmucradiox said:


> Who makes a 7 string capo? I would think a big string would end up pushing the limits of the capo's ability to hold down the other small strings effectively.



I've tried that, and it worked fine (depending on how low the guitar is tuned).

For example, I'm going to play ''One Step Closer'' on my 7-str. and I tune the guitar in drop A, but the song is played in drop C#. So solved it by either using a capo, or tune my guitar 2 steps up (which will have a risk with breaking the high E, B or both (depending on string gauge and scale length).


----------



## tsr96pithaya

Abolyshed said:


> I have an 8 string and it came tuned too F, so thats low to high F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb eB. What ever gague these strings are theyre really floppy so I planned on getting thicker ones. So one broke the other day, the Dd, so the highest wond string. That gave me the idea to try out the tenor tuning, because you have to get rid of your highest wound string for that. So your 8th is tuned higher to the note your 7th string is, your 7th to your 6th and so on, plus one extra high note, so the tenor tuning is Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb eb Ab, or you could drop your low Bb to an Ab. So I went out and bought an extra light string for the high Ab. But now I'm worried, my 7th, 6th and 5th strings are really tight now, because they went waaaaay higher. They each went a 4th higher ex: Bb up to an Eb. Can this tension damage my neck and result in bad action?



So the 8-str. is tuned 8F 7A# 6D# 5G# 4C# 3F# 2A# 1D# ....
That is like dropping the guitar 1/2 step down (except for the 8th string, which is dropped 1 step down from G to F). But the next tuning is 8A# 7D# 6G# 5C# 4F# 3A# 2D# 1G# ....that is 2 steps higher than standard tuning GBEADGBE. and I experienced my high E breaking at G# or A (with string gauge from high to low .010 - .059 on my 7-str.), if you have .010 on the lightest, you'll expect it to break on G# or A. on high B, I don't know if the tension will damage the neck, it will depend if it's reinforced. (I don't know, because my 7-str. doesn't have any of those reinforcements)


----------



## Guitarguy77

How many semitones can I tune a .0105 low e bass string past E on 34 scale?


----------



## johnny_morf

This is my first post here, so hi!
I've been writing and playing in bands forever, but after a while away I'm starting up songwriting again.
I know how ridiculous it is and all that - but I've just started tuning a *24.75 scale 7 string Les Paul to GDGDGDG.* All from Low to high (no repeating octaves).
This is similar to what Devin Townsend does, but going much lower.
I turned on to the idea from playing a mountain dulcimer...
*Anyone got advice on string guages for each string?*
(See the Low G is ridiculously low and the high G is that extra bit higher than normal).
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tsr96pithaya

johnny_morf said:


> This is my first post here, so hi!
> I've been writing and playing in bands forever, but after a while away I'm starting up songwriting again.
> I know how ridiculous it is and all that - but I've just started tuning a *24.75 scale 7 string Les Paul to GDGDGDG.* All from Low to high (no repeating octaves).
> This is similar to what Devin Townsend does, but going much lower.
> I turned on to the idea from playing a mountain dulcimer...
> *Anyone got advice on string guages for each string?*
> (See the Low G is ridiculously low and the high G is that extra bit higher than normal).
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Well.....first of all...What string gauge do you use?

The high G have a higher risk of breaking because it is closer to it's maximum tuning at G# or A (depends if you use string gauge .010 - .059)


----------



## Winspear

johnny_morf said:


> This is my first post here, so hi!
> I've been writing and playing in bands forever, but after a while away I'm starting up songwriting again.
> I know how ridiculous it is and all that - but I've just started tuning a *24.75 scale 7 string Les Paul to GDGDGDG.* All from Low to high (no repeating octaves).
> This is similar to what Devin Townsend does, but going much lower.
> I turned on to the idea from playing a mountain dulcimer...
> *Anyone got advice on string guages for each string?*
> (See the Low G is ridiculously low and the high G is that extra bit higher than normal).
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



You'll be wanting Circle Ks as their singles are no more expensive. G is very safe on 24.75 an will handle full step bends no problem  G# gets closer to breaking.

I suggest:
008 
011
017
026
041
055
082

Will be a very nice set  The 3 trebles are super slinky tension, you may want to increase them to 9 12 18 - I'd order both. The wounds will be medium tension.


----------



## johnny_morf

EtherealEntity said:


> You'll be wanting Circle Ks as their singles are no more expensive. G is very safe on 24.75 an will handle full step bends no problem  G# gets closer to breaking.
> 
> I suggest:
> 008
> 011
> 017
> 026
> 041
> 055
> 082
> 
> Will be a very nice set  The 3 trebles are super slinky tension, you may want to increase them to 9 12 18 - I'd order both. The wounds will be medium tension.


 
Thanks for your help!
I did look into this on the forums and people had said elsewhere that a low G should be at least 062 on a 24.75 scale.
So 082 is much thicker than what i've read elsewhere. Have you tried this yourself? I was wondering how you calculated this.
I usually get D'addario, but I would try Circle K on your recommendation. Do you know how they compare? 
I'm going to try the Zakk Wylde way of stringing up (wrapping around the bridge) dunno if that will make a difference to all of this...
Thanks


----------



## Winspear

I tried Circle K's because in a similar situation, it would have cost like £15 for D'addario singles or something silly. 
D'addarios are great for the main strings, but the thicker lows sound really dull. Circle K's are much better for that and many guys here are using them for their low tunings 

It certainly should be at least 062 but most will suggest much higher! Typically people are suggesting 80 or so for F# on the 27" 8 strings, so..
The 082 for you will be about the same tension as the middle strings in a regular 10-46 set which is what I like to go by. I calculated it using the tension chart on Circle K's website. 
For someone who likes a regular 10-46 set for example, a 062 would be about right for B or B flat, not much lower


----------



## johnny_morf

the postage of circle k to UK is pretty expensive on their site.. is there a stockist here in the UK that you get them from?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Winspear

Yeah it's about $16, I usually order in bulk - it's well worth it if you can do that. I'm pretty sure I'm paying no more than £8 for my similar 7 string custom set on average, which is amazing for custom set thick gauges with high quality strings. They last a long time too.
I think they are working on distribution with Strings Direct but that might be a while. 

I'd pay out and order a 
008 
011
017
026
041
055
082
with spare 009 012 and 018 to try.

See what you think. I'm certain you'll love it, worst case scenario you've wasted the $16 shipping. If you do like it, you can always order 5 sets at a time which gets you a bulk discount, and only means you are paying £2 shipping per set.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

FML! I just ordered 8 custom D-addario sets because the Circle K shipping was so expensive and now they offer a much cheaper one.


----------



## johnny_morf

thanks for the help EtherealEntity 
I ordered exactly what you've recommended.
As it is, I have no reference as to what will work best so it's trial and error from here...


----------



## Guitarguy77

How Many more pounds of tension would it take to break a .070 string than a.056 string. Let's say a .056 takes 75 pounds of tension to break. How much more would a .070 take? How much of a difference is breaking tension if you go 15 guages. What,s the difference in diameter core?


----------



## Ricky Roro

Guitarguy77: I think it depends on the particular string. I may not know exactly what I am talking about, but I think the most important factor may be the core size. For example, it is my understanding that bass strings typically have larger cores than guitar strings, allowing them to be tuned at higher tensions. Some .070 strings might be double-wound to reach that diameter, whereas most .056 strings would probably be just single-wrapped. I don't know the specifics for the maximum tensions of guitar string cores, but hopefully this can still be helpful in some way, if only to get you started.


I now have a question of my own. Does anyone have experience with using bass strings on acoustic guitars? My concern is that doing so might cause problems since they have larger ball-ends, which the acoustic guitars are likely not built to accommodate properly. Other than this, what else would I have to do or be aware of to properly mount large strings on an acoustic guitar? I plan to get an acoustic baritone sometime before this summer, so I want to know what I will need to be prepared for.

EDIT: It might sound weird to be using any sort of bass string on an acoustic guitar, but with the setup I have in mind would make sense. If this wouldn't work, I can find something else to work instead.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Can I do A standard on a 25.5' scale, with 11-56 strings? or would they be too floppy? I've been wondering this, or should i get heavier strings?


----------



## whatupitsjoe

levijaymz said:


> Can I do A standard on a 25.5' scale, with 11-56 strings? or would they be too floppy? I've been wondering this, or should i get heavier strings?



would be pretty floppy. kinda like a looser 9-42 in standard. you'd need a very good set up to get it playing right. I'd recommend the D'Addario 12-60 as a minimum. i guess you could also scrape by with 13-56, the treble side will feel good, but not so much the bass side.


----------



## xethicx

Just wondering how much of a neck adjustment ill need going from B-E 56-13 to A-D 60-11 

Thanks gents


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ you probably wont even need one


----------



## whatupitsjoe

xethicx said:


> Just wondering how much of a neck adjustment ill need going from B-E 56-13 to A-D 60-11
> 
> Thanks gents



Check how much relief there is before the string change, take note and then once after. You may or may not need one. Do you know how to take the measurement?


----------



## Guitarguy77

Ricky Roro said:


> Guitarguy77: I think it depends on the particular string. I may not know exactly what I am talking about, but I think the most important factor may be the core size. For example, it is my understanding that bass strings typically have larger cores than guitar strings, allowing them to be tuned at higher tensions. Some .070 strings might be double-wound to reach that diameter, whereas most .056 strings would probably be just single-wrapped. I don't know the specifics for the maximum tensions of guitar string cores, but hopefully this can still be helpful in some way, if only to get you started.
> 
> 
> Does Double wound make a difference in tensile strength?


----------



## ayaotd

am posting this for a friend. 

I have my guitar tuned in drop A right now to keep it safe from neck warping but I really like drop B tuning, Drop A is too low for what I'm doing and i want to go back to B safely but I think the strings I have are way too thick.


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/20130314233931.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/20130314233953.jpg/
I read somewhere about the whole deal of not being able to achieve perfect intonation on this scale of guitar for the low A.
How true can I get the intonation for the B string?


These are the strings I have on the guitar. I would be willing to compensate for the string pressure by making other strings much lighter and I've assigned order of preference for the strings I care most about keeping the current gauge of string. 1 being important, 6 being least. 


6 Db- 0.012 
4 G#- 0.016
2 E- 0.032
3 B- 0.036 (One of these two strings is the second biggest/a string for light gauge)
5 F#- 0.042
1 B- 0.080 (I know this is retarded but it sounds amazing and I would be willing to compensate for its pressure on the guitar by using lighter strings elsewhere)


The guitar is a 24.75 scale. The guitar is a Epiphone Wilshire Pro


----------



## Kroaton

Would a 10-46 + .68 set on a 27.7" scale lenght be sound for Drop G?


----------



## Guitarguy77

How many semitomes can a .0105 low e bass tune too? I know my .054 guitar low e can tune nine semitones above standard.


----------



## DoubleEdgedSword333

Kroaton said:


> Would a 10-46 + .68 set on a 27.7" scale lenght be sound for Drop G?


Yep definetly! But if you have really light touch or brutally heavy hand, go 9.5-44+64 or 11-50+75 accordingly.


----------



## BRAWLinson

Would a set of D'Addario EXL 140-8's (.074 - .010) be a bit floppy in BEADGBEA when you get to the thicker strings and a bit too tight in the middle?

On a 27" RG8 this is.


----------



## HL7DS

Hello and thanks to everyone who's helping people out in this thread 

I am looking for solution for my Ibby2228 (27'' scale). I'd like to tune 1 step lower (making it dAFCGDAE), but the strings I've tried so far (D'addario / Ernie Ball 10-74, or replacing the 8th with .80) don't really feel good to me. The 1-2 are fine, 3-4-5 could use a bit more tension, and 6-7-8 feel loose.

And as far as I'm not able to find heavier string gauges in EU, I'm considering buying some Circle K (as a lot of people on this forum recommend). 

What do you think of those sets, did anyone try them in E-tuning on 27''?

.090 .067 .051 .037 .026 .018p .014p .010p
.094 .070 .053 .037 .026 .018p .014p .010p
.098 .073 .055 .041 .029 .020p .015p .010p


----------



## jonajon91

What string gauge would you recommend for standard tuning (8 strings) on 27", but the B might sometimes drop to an A, and the F# might drop to E every now and then.
Sorry for the noob question, bassist here, asking for a friend.


----------



## cakejetski

I have an Agile Interceptor 727 that I was having a lot of trouble with string buzz running GCGCFAD on EB 10-52s with an additional 66 on the low G. I recently moved to lighter gauge strings and a higher tuning, and the buzzing has stopped, finally. I believe it was attributed to the floyd rose and not being able to correctly sit a thick string like I was using.

I'm now using EB 11-54s with an additional 8 gauge on the _high string_, and I have actually *uptuned* to A#-D#-A#-D#-G#-C-F. Surprisingly, this uptuned 27" scale sounds phenomenal now. I dig the light strings a lot more, and the note clarity is amazing. It feels great right where it is now.

Just a little insight/story for any of you thinking about uptuning a longer-scaled guitar.


----------



## akinari

Although a bari would be better suited for this, I'm trying to get my olp mm1 (25.5) set up for C#1 F#1 B1 E2 A3 D3. What string gauges would you guys suggest? Circle K has a 7 string set like .102 .076 .057 .043 .031 .024 .017p that I was thinking about trying, minus the high e. I like the feel of a 12-52 set for C#2 and have been using the same gauges + a 68 for drop F# on my 7. Any help would be greatly appreciated! This is the only place I could think of asking this question


----------



## Orgalmer

HL7DS said:


> What do you think of those sets, did anyone try them in E-tuning on 27''?
> 
> .090 .067 .051 .037 .026 .018p .014p .010p
> .094 .070 .053 .037 .026 .018p .014p .010p
> .098 .073 .055 .041 .029 .020p .015p .010p


 
Hey, those gauges sound about right. I have either a 27 or 28" Agile. I'll give these a shot and let you know how I went.


----------



## HL7DS

Awesome, thank you! Looking forward to it


----------



## codycarter

What strings would I need to tune ebebebec on a 26.5" scale?

I already know an 85 and 65 will work on the e and b, but I need some help getting a good even tension, thanks


----------



## BeeG

I just ordered a custom Carvin 7 with a 25.5" scale length. I tune A-E-A-D-G-B-E, and this is the first 25.5" 7 string I've owned. What would be the perfect string guage for the bottom -A- without the tuning fluctuating while plucking the open string while, at the same time, not feel like I'm playing a damn bass! haha.


----------



## Winspear

66 will match a 10 set very well


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

As a matter of fact, the tension of a 66 in A is almost identical to that of a 59 in B - I use a 66 for A1 myself.


----------



## Valnob

Hello,

I'm going back to my country in 2 month a i'm planning on putting some new strings on my sls c-7 and tuning to Drop A# on the 7 string so it would like this.
from low to high
A#
F
A#
D#
G
C

As you can see the standard tuning of the six is half step higher and the low A#, regular.

My question is, what kind of set do you recommend me because I don't wand my strings to be to much tight and don't want the A# to be to much floppy like a regular .54

Ps: the SLS C-7 has a 26.5" scale.


----------



## BeeG

I can't get to the calculator for some reason, how balanced would this be?

A-66 E-52 A-42 D-30 G-18w B-13 E-10 on a 25.5" scale, all ernie ball cobalt?


----------



## Winspear

Not very - a 66 A is more towards standard preference rather than the heavybottom 6 string set you have going on there. A better match would in fact be an 80, because your wounds are several semitones tighter than the trebles. You'd probably find 66 pretty damn loose, as it's still slightly looser anyway than the 46 E I would suggest it go next to.
And if you were questioning the entire set, the basses to trebles aren't balanced at all, being a heavy bottom light top set. 
66 46 34 24 17 13 10 would be closer to balanced but you are unlikely to enjoy that if you usually go for heavybottom sets.


----------



## BeeG

EtherealEntity said:


> Not very - a 66 A is more towards standard preference rather than the heavybottom 6 string set you have going on there. A better match would in fact be an 80, because your wounds are several semitones tighter than the trebles. You'd probably find 66 pretty damn loose, as it's still slightly looser anyway than the 46 E I would suggest it go next to.
> And if you were questioning the entire set, the basses to trebles aren't balanced at all, being a heavy bottom light top set.
> 66 46 34 24 17 13 10 would be closer to balanced but you are unlikely to enjoy that if you usually go for heavybottom sets.




An 80 A sounds ridiculous! haha. If I put a 66 46 34 24 18w 13 10 on there, would the 18w cause any issues? would the 46/34 be too loose to have a stable tuning? and would the 66 be extremely loose?

The reason I was looking at the heavy bottom light top is because I do a ton of leads/bending as well as the heavy open plucking rhythms


----------



## Winspear

It does sound ridiculous haha, it's only as tight as the 52 though  The numbers just get surprisingly large. 

And no, absolutely not - it's slightly looser than I like on the wounds but a 10-46 set in standard is perfectly useable and very popular. The 18w will fit in just fine. Try it  If you use heavy bottoms already I doubt you'll like it but it doesn't sound like you're using them yet. The wounds in this set are still tighter than the trebles.


----------



## BeeG

EtherealEntity said:


> It does sound ridiculous haha, it's only as tight as the 52 though  The numbers just get surprisingly large.
> 
> And no, absolutely not - it's slightly looser than I like on the wounds but a 10-46 set in standard is perfectly useable and very popular. The 18w will fit in just fine. Try it  If you use heavy bottoms already I doubt you'll like it but it doesn't sound like you're using them yet. The wounds in this set are still tighter than the trebles.



I appreciate all your help on this. I don't use the heavy set yet. I just would like to solo AND play rhythm perfectly on one guitar instead of my 2. The only string I need to not be loose is the A. otherwise, I don't care. The reason I'm so adamant on getting them perfect is I'm going to send in a pack for Carvin to setup/put on the custom they are making for me


----------



## otisct20

I need to tune to Drop F on my Garza since im too porr for an sct607b, will the .13-.79 sets i have be ok for this or too light?


----------



## BeeG

Just spoke with the guy at Circle K strings, he will be having their tension calculator put up on the site soon!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

otisct20 said:


> I need to tune to Drop F on my Garza since im too porr for an sct607b, will the .13-.79 sets i have be ok for this or too light?



Probably. Giving an exact guage for each string, as well as each note, would help a bit more, though.


----------



## codycarter

What set would I need to reach drop E like an 8 string on a 25" 7 string, while holding the tension of a 80 on a 27"?

My computer isn't letting any tension calculators work


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^.086


----------



## Jonathan20022

Ordered some Low 68's to use on my 7 for a change in B Standard/Drop A/Drop Ab

I'm a little concerned with B Standard though, it shows that a 68 in B Standard is 22lbs of tension, while my Low E String with a 46 is 17.5 it doesn't seem balanced at all.

E - .46 - 17.5
B - .68 - 21.7

In Drop A it's perfect though

E - .46 - 17.5
A - .68 - 17.2

Just a bit concerned if the extra tension on the low string when I tune to B Standard would give me any neck issues? It's going to be resting mainly in Drop A, but never hurts to ask!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

As far as I know, no. I use a 52 and 66 for D and A, respectively, on my 7 string, and have tuned them up to E and B with no troubles. Granted, I didn't keep it that way long, as I didn't like how it felt, but yeah.

I think you'll be fine. If tensions differences were gonna screw over guitars, balanced tension sets wouldn't be such a new concept.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's true, B Standard is usually a rarity for me anyways I only ever tune up to learn/cover an At The Gates song anyways.


----------



## akinari

I wanna tune my RG7321 C# F# B E G# C# F#. Will circle k's .106 .079 .059 .043 .031 .025 .018p set get me there with minimal issues?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Len 25.5

F3# .018" ckpl == 16.62#
C3# .025" ckwn == 16.12#
G2# .031" ckwn == 14.45#
E2 .043" ckwn == 16.76#
B1 .059" ckwn == 17.44#
F1# .079" ckwn == 17.13#
C1# .106" ckwn == 17.21#

I guess. Definitely less than ideal, though.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah, I'd go for a more progressive set, keeping the 18 on top but the next string up on the bottom, so 16.5-19/20lb.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Would have to use a bass string to accomplish that since .106 is as high as they go for guitar strings. Thankfully not an issue with CK, but worth pointing out and it'll bump the cost of that C# string up a bit.


----------



## akinari

I ended up going with .106 .79 .59 .45 .35 .27 .17 for that tuning. Can't wait to hear these things! Thanks fellas.


----------



## berzerkergang

Put a set on my RG8 that is 74,64,54,42,30,17,13,10. 

The 64,54,42,30 all feel fine but other 4 strings are causing the neck to do strange things.

Could someone tell me what a balanced set would look like surrounding those 4 strings? Keep in mind that my hipshot tuners wont support much bigger than a 74 so that may have to stay but my issues are mainly with the high strings anyways. 

Thanks


----------



## TheLevitated

Hey Everyone,
I just recently got an Agile Intrepid 727 with a 27" scale length (Agile Intrepid Pro 727 MN CP Nat - RondoMusic.com) and wanted to experiment with some really low tunings like drop E and drop F#. I know what people are going to say: "Why didnt you just get an 8 string?". Well because I plan to eventually but want to get used to the 7 first. Anyways, what string gauges would be best for those low tunings on that scale length? I went to sam ash and guitar center and the only packs of strings they had for 7 strings had a low B of .59 and I figured that would be too loose. They also had a pack of strings for an 8 string guitar that has a .74 for the lowest string. Any recommendations for gauges, brands, or websites? Should I just buy the 8 string pack? Also, I dont want to ruin my nut filing it to fit a thicker string. What gauge is too much? Sorry if these are noob questions. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Francis978

Drop G#/Drop A on a 6 string with a 24.75 inch scale...what do? Would I wind up going to like, a 70 or something?


----------



## hYpYz

hi all i got help here when i had problems with tension on my 7string and its fkn perfect now.

i got an ibanez rg370dx that i dont use. i wanted to put standard D on it and play soem chuck shuldiner stuff
RG 370 DX 
tuning : standard D
neck:25.5 but i might remember it wrong

i know theres nothing special about this tuning but maybe someone got some insight on what strings would be great for this guitar

thank you for help,
Kamil


----------



## Winspear

Hey, I would look for a set of 11-54 / 11.5-54 /11-56 / 11.5-56 or thereabouts 

Daddario EXL117 Nickel Wound, Medium Top/Extra-Heavy Bottom, 11-56


----------



## Brill

can someone reccomend some gauges for a 6 string bass without the low B ( So E,A,D,G,C,F) 34" scale?


----------



## Winspear

You'll be wanting a plain 19 or 20 for that high F. 

Circle K's set 
".106 6 String 34 to 35 Scale Length Balanced .106 .079 .059 .043 .031 .019"


Would be perfect.


----------



## hand amputation

Could someone please *PM* me and help me out?

I have an RG8 that I bought used and I would really like to tune EBEADgbe once I change strings. I am thinking that I need something just a little beefier for the low strings.

Any idea of what I would need to hold a nice stable tune without too much flop?


----------



## BoltThunders

I have an Agile inteceptor pro 828 currently with .009 to .074 strings. I want to go to one step down tuning, if I used the calculator correctly CircleK .010 to .082 balanced set should give me nearly the same tension correct?


----------



## baptizedinblood

Drop A on a 25.5" 7 string. 10-65 or 67?(Circle K strings) I want to be able to tune up to standard BEADGBE as well when needed.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

id go with the .065


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Agreed on the 65

I use a D'addario 66 on my 7 for A, and the tension is almost identical to a 59 in B, and it's not too tight when tuned up to B


----------



## farren

Gotta say, coming up with balanced custom sets of strings for every possible mix of tuning and scale length of my guitars is one of the best guitar-nerd moves I've made for my playing. With a general rule of around 15-16 lbs for plain strings and 18-19 for wound, my 26.5" in B standard feels just like my 25.5"s in Eb and D--no adjustment periods necessary.


----------



## mongey

a general question 

I just ordered my 1st circle k sets. 25.5 I tune to ADADGBe

I ordered .070 .053 .037 .026 .018p .014p .010p which is pretty much identical to what I'm using now and like

In my notes I put my tuning and scale and Skip decided to change my order for the lowest 2 to .076 and .057

The .057 for D is fine . was using a 52 that I was probably gonna up to a 54 or 56 anyway but I'm a bit edgy about the .076 . seems kinda crazy heavy as 70 feels pretty heavy to me .will it even fit through a hipshot tuner for a 7 ? I dont want to mod the tuner or the saddle to intonate . I do have A shorted low saddle but .076 is heavy 

he may be a genius and it works amazing and i'll tell him that if it does but for 5 sets sent across the world I'd rather he just sent what I ordered and maybe 1 .076 to try.

if it doesnt work sure he'll sort it out seems like a cool dude


----------



## Curt

So I have been trying to find the right strings for drop G# on my 25.5" guitars(6 string), but don't have a clue where to start.
I use 12-60 for my Drop C guitars and love the tension, what would give me similar tension in Drop G#?


----------



## whatupitsjoe

want to learn some Tesseract songs. what gauges you guys recommend for their tuning? (6 string)


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Mongey - Keep it at a 70, at the most. I use a D'addario set, 66-52-36-26-17-13-10 for the exact same tuning, and it has almost identical tension to a 10-59 set in B. Maybe try one 76, but keep it 70 at the most

Curt - How's this sound - I erred lighter, as opposed to heavier, so this should do it for you.

Len 25.5

D4 .012" dapl == 18.53#
A3 .016" dapl == 18.49#
F3 .020" dapl == 18.2#
C3 .034" danw == 24.89#
G2 .046" danw == 24.73#
C2 .060" danw == 19.18#

B3b .015" dapl == 18.24#
F3 .020" dapl == 18.2#
D3b .028" danw == 18.98#
A2b .042" danw == 23.44#
E2b .056" danw == 23.48#
A1b .078" danw == 19.91#

So, plain 15 and 20, wound 28, 42, 56, and 78
Joe - assuming you have a 25.5" guitar, I'd go with a set like this: 
B3b .014" dapl == 15.89#
F3 .019" dapl == 16.43#
E3b .024" danw == 17.7#
B2b .032" danw == 17.7#
F2 .042" danw == 16.58#
B1b .062" danw == 16.17#

So, plain 14 and 19, wound 24, 23, 42, and 62


----------



## Winspear

Ignore this.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I have no issues with wound 3rd that's close in tension to how a regular un-wound 3rd string would be, but that's with a G3 on a strat, so I could be coming at this wrong.

EDIT: cleared up


----------



## Winspear

I totally misread your post and thought you'd suggested Joes set to Curt haha.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

It's alright, bro. Though I actually did realize today that .18 wound G is not as tight as I'd like... I have to bend the shit out of it for a full step bend.


----------



## L1ght

Yo bros, help me out here please?

27" 7 string, tuning: GCGCFAD, I want something light, but still kinda tight, what strings should I get and what gauges?

<3


----------



## L1ght

L1ght said:


> Yo bros, help me out here please?
> 
> 27" 7 string, tuning: GCGCFAD, I want something light, but still kinda tight, what strings should I get and what gauges?
> 
> <3



Cmon bros! Help me out with this question! You know you want to! 

:3


----------



## Winspear

L1ght said:


> Cmon bros! Help me out with this question! You know you want to!
> 
> :3




g1 .076 danw == 18.91#
c2 .056 danw == 18.61#
g2 .036 danw == 17.38#
c3 .026 danw == 16.38#
f3 .017 dapl == 14.74#
a3 .013 dapl == 13.69#
d4 .010 dapl == 14.43#


----------



## Winspear

If buying from Circle K 
g1 .073 ckwn == 18.53#
c2 .055 ckwn == 18.88#
g2 .035 ckwn == 18.07#
c3 .025 ckwn == 16.1#
f3 .017 dapl == 14.74#
a3 .013 dapl == 13.69#
d4 .010 dapl == 14.43#


----------



## whatupitsjoe

L1ght said:


> Yo bros, help me out here please?
> 
> 27" 7 string, tuning: GCGCFAD, I want something light, but still kinda tight, what strings should I get and what gauges?
> 
> <3



light but tight on a 27' scale? i'd go

.64 for the G, the added scale length will make that enough, or id have said .68

10-52 set for the rest. 52 may seem light but i think with the tension from the length it will suit you, light but somewhat tight. both D'Addario and EB make that set.

id also try 10, 13, 17, 28, 38, 52, 64 if you want to go lighter. Id be comfortable with that on 27'. would be a bitch putting that set together though


----------



## jack_the_lad

Ive just bought my first 7 string; an Ibanez RGD7421 with a 26.5" scale length, and have a question about what string gauge i should be using. 

On my 6 string guitars i play in both standard and drop D tuning, and use hybrid 10's.

I intend to use the 7 string in standard B tuning and also drop A. So ultimately i'd like to find a string gauge that resembles the tension and playing feel of the hybrid 10's im using on 6 string guitars, but on the new guitar with a longer scale neck.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Cheers.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Perhaps try 9-12-16-28-38-48-62.


----------



## shawnt3

whatupitsjoe said:


> light but tight on a 27' scale? i'd go
> 
> .64 for the G, the added scale length will make that enough, or id have said .68
> 
> 10-52 set for the rest. 52 may seem light but i think with the tension from the length it will suit you, light but somewhat tight. both D'Addario and EB make that set.
> 
> id also try 10, 13, 17, 28, 38, 52, 64 if you want to go lighter. Id be comfortable with that on 27'. would be a bitch putting that set together though


 
I am kind of in the same boat. Just bought an Agile 27" 727 Pro...expecting it by Friday and am taking it to get set up in Drop G.

So I should buy a pack of those Skinny Top Heavy Bottom EB strings that range from 10-52?? And then buy an individual 66 or something? Would that work?

Thanks!


----------



## Winspear

shawnt3 said:


> I am kind of in the same boat. Just bought an Agile 27" 727 Pro...expecting it by Friday and am taking it to get set up in Drop G.
> 
> So I should buy a pack of those Skinny Top Heavy Bottom EB strings that range from 10-52?? And then buy an individual 66 or something? Would that work?
> 
> Thanks!



A 78 would match a 52 in drop relation. Things will be easier if you don't use a heavy bottom set, because it takes a huge string to get 'heavy bottom' tension in that range in drop tuning.

_However_ I still don't recommend going below 49+74 as things will get pretty loose then in D/G
10-49+74 would be very nice.


----------



## shawnt3

EtherealEntity said:


> A 78 would match a 52 in drop relation. Things will be easier if you don't use a heavy bottom set, because it takes a huge string to get 'heavy bottom' tension in that range in drop tuning.


 
A little confused by that

What string pack + Single string would you recommend getting?

Man im so confused with this lol its frustrating me so much


----------



## shawnt3

Cause I wanna order the right ones online you know what I mean I want to be 100% sure that it will work correctly


----------



## lemonlust

The RB8 Has a bigger inlet for the 8th string, Does this mean I can put a bass string in there?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

You can, but a guitar string would still be ideal.


----------



## Winspear

A guitar string would - the tone will be bad on bass strings (unless it's an Elixir nanoweb or a Circle K which are exactly the same apart from the ballend)

Shawnt - what is your current guitar, tuning, and string set? I'll suggest you something to feel similar


----------



## shawnt3

EtherealEntity said:


> A guitar string would - the tone will be bad on bass strings (unless it's an Elixir nanoweb or a Circle K which are exactly the same apart from the ballend)
> 
> Shawnt - what is your current guitar, tuning, and string set? I'll suggest you something to feel similar


 
I had an Ernie Ball JP6 with the Power Slinky EB strings in Drop A. It never really felt too loose at all and had a great sound.

Thanks for the help btw man!


----------



## Winspear

shawnt3 said:


> I had an Ernie Ball JP6 with the Power Slinky EB strings in Drop A. It never really felt too loose at all and had a great sound.
> 
> Thanks for the help btw man!


No problem
48 in A? :O I've heard of some loose strings around here but jesus  That's 8lbs of tension - around half that of a standard 10-46 set in E

I can't say I have it in me to suggest a set looser than superslinkies 9-42 in E at 25.5, so try 10-46+66 which will give the same tension on a 27" 7 in GDGCFAD


----------



## shawnt3

EtherealEntity said:


> No problem
> 48 in A? :O I've heard of some loose strings around here but jesus  That's 8lbs of tension - around half that of a standard 10-46 set in E
> 
> I can't say I have it in me to suggest a set looser than superslinkies 9-42 in E at 25.5, so try 10-46+66 which will give the same tension on a 27" 7 in GDGCFAD



It doesn't have to like...compare to my old set up or anything

Im just more wondering like what is that Standard "Go-to" guage for a setup with my scale length and tuning desire?

Like what would the majority want to go with? I just want a setup that works well and has no issues, completely regardless of if I'm used to it or not because in time I will get used to any setup anyways


----------



## Winspear

What I suggested is around the same as 9-42 which is plenty popular in E at 25.5 so it'll work  Personally I, and a lot of metal players, would prefer 10s, which might compare to 11-49+70, say. But I suggested the 10-46+66 as you are used to very loose strings from your other setup. TRy that first


----------



## shawnt3

Thanks so much dude you're the man...so just order an ernie ball 6 string pack then order like a couple of those 66 strings?? dont mess with those 7 string packs right? I feel like i hear that a lot.


----------



## Winspear

Yep correct  Even for non drop tuning, the 7th string is undertensioned for the rest of the set.


----------



## shawnt3

Ordered  Now the worst part is waiting that grueling 3-5 days! Especially considering my new Agile will be at my doorstep sometime in the afternoon today! :'(


----------



## Chi

'Sup! Can anyone here recommend me gauges for Standard B on a 25.5 inch Ibanez? For the bottom I've thought about a .66. The top shouldn't be too thick though, since I can't stand thick plains.

Oh and also note that I live in Germany, so Circle K and most of La Bella's stuff is sadly out of question. I dig Daddarios, but I just can't seem to find a good 6 string set to match with the .66 in the bottom B.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## rockskate4x

Chi said:


> 'Sup! Can anyone here recommend me gauges for Standard B on a 25.5 inch Ibanez? For the bottom I've thought about a .66. The top shouldn't be too thick though, since I can't stand thick plains.
> 
> Oh and also note that I live in Germany, so Circle K and most of La Bella's stuff is sadly out of question. I dig Daddarios, but I just can't seem to find a good 6 string set to match with the .66 in the bottom B.  Thanks in advance.



.066 will match a set of .011s pretty well, but if you make a custom set i think this is good progressive tension:

len 25.5
E4 .010 dapl == 16.21#
B3 .013 dapl == 15.38#
G3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
D3 .026 danw == 18.41#
A2 .036 danw == 19.54#
E2 .049 danw == 19.68#
B1 .066 danw == 20.51#

E4 through A2 are from a set of .010's, the E2 .049 is from a set of .011's in order to match the .066 B1 well.


----------



## Chi

rockskate4x said:


> .066 will match a set of .011s pretty well, but if you make a custom set i think this is good progressive tension:
> 
> len 25.5
> E4 .010 dapl == 16.21#
> B3 .013 dapl == 15.38#
> G3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
> D3 .026 danw == 18.41#
> A2 .036 danw == 19.54#
> E2 .049 danw == 19.68#
> B1 .066 danw == 20.51#
> 
> E4 through A2 are from a set of .010's, the E2 .049 is from a set of .011's in order to match the .066 B1 well.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TVasquez96

I am going to set up my 7 with an ernie ball 11-54 set for the top 6 strings. What would be the ideal 7th string for drop G on a 25.5 inch scale?


----------



## Chi

Sorry, forgot to ask for another set for my 25.5 Ibby! I need another one for G, not drop G but G.

I'm looking for a rather nice and tight tension, not sure which bottom would suffice. Cheers! Again, Circle K and La Bella are out of question.


----------



## Curt

Zeno said:


> D4 .012" dapl == 18.53#
> A3 .016" dapl == 18.49#
> F3 .020" dapl == 18.2#
> C3 .034" danw == 24.89#
> G2 .046" danw == 24.73#
> C2 .060" danw == 19.18#
> 
> B3b .015" dapl == 18.24#
> F3 .020" dapl == 18.2#
> D3b .028" danw == 18.98#
> A2b .042" danw == 23.44#
> E2b .056" danw == 23.48#
> A1b .078" danw == 19.91#


 Just want to clear up, ended up going for this set but with a .080 for the Ab.
Fecking excellent.


----------



## TVasquez96

TVasquez96 said:


> I am going to set up my 7 with an ernie ball 11-54 set for the top 6 strings. What would be the ideal 7th string for drop G on a 25.5 inch scale?



Anyone?


----------



## Chi

TVasquez96 said:


> Anyone?



An 80, maybe ?


----------



## TVasquez96

Chi said:


> An 80, maybe ?



Thanks man


----------



## Chi

TVasquez96 said:


> Thanks man



Really depends on how tight you like it.


----------



## TVasquez96

Chi said:


> Really depends on how tight you like it.



I'm thinking 80 sounds about right, because I've played a friend's rg7321 that had a 70 for the low g, and to me it felt way too loose.


----------



## Winspear

80 indeed


----------



## EricSVT18

time for some new strings. I play in G# on my 7 string. Agile 27" scale. Suggestions?


----------



## Chi

25.5" Ibanez 7, Drop G#. Maybe a 78 on bottom? Whole set? I need teh gauges gais plx! D:

As usual, D'addarios because I can't get my hands on Circle K. Thanks!


----------



## Chi

Anyone?


----------



## EricSVT18

78!? man I had 62 or 64 on my 25.5" LTD and only played in G#


----------



## Chi

EricSVT18 said:


> 78!? man I had 62 or 64 on my 25.5" LTD and only played in G#



Way too lose for my taste. I use a 66 for the standard B string, so yeah.  I got an 80 now, with a 11-50 set.


----------



## SamilD

Hey, 

Hate to be that guy, but the string tension calculator and D'Addario chart I'm looking at are a bit over my head. 

I'm playing an Ibanez RG Series the scale length is 25.5. I would like to put it in Drop F and I'd like my lowest string to be around .78. I'm on the La Bella site right now anyone's input would be better than me guessing. 

But if you can sort me out with the correct answer I would really appreciate it 

Thanks


----------



## Chi

78 would be quite loose for the low F, really. I'd go with a 90 atleast, even if it sounds crazy. The tension would be around 8 kg, which is 1 kg looser than I'd like.


----------



## SamilD

Chi said:


> 78 would be quite loose for the low F, really. I'd go with a 90 atleast, even if it sounds crazy. The tension would be around 8 kg, which is 1 kg looser than I'd like.



Oh wow, really? I was going to mention I would not mind going thicker, but I was thinking 80 even sounded quite nuts. 

Could you give me a run down of what the proper string gauges would be F-C-F-A#-D-G-C? Say one starting from .90, one from .84, and one from .78 (tall order but would be really helpful)

I'm even reading of some internet people doing this on .62 strings which must sound like total bad. hmm

or is there a calculator which you can plus scale length and pitch into and it will give you the proper gauge?

Anyone's help would be really appreciated on this


----------



## Chi

Sure, I can run the calculator for you. 25.5 you said? Is it an 8 string by the way? 

Oh, and the calculator linked in the OP is working perfectly fine for all kinds of pitches and stuff, you just gotta' write your notes and the octave number to get the right pitch.


----------



## SamilD

it is a seven string. thanks! i downloaded the calculator but I do not understand it.


----------



## SamilD

oh and I'm not looking for the pitch I'm looking for the correct gauge ty

edit: looking at that calculator makes me go cross eyed. what are you supposed to even do change the letters? i have no idea what's going on with that


----------



## Chi

I'll help once im Home


----------



## Chi

SamilD said:


> oh and I'm not looking for the pitch I'm looking for the correct gauge ty
> 
> edit: looking at that calculator makes me go cross eyed. what are you supposed to even do change the letters? i have no idea what's going on with that



Right, I'm home now. The calculator just needs a little read, you gotta' put in the note, for example B, being your bottom string, and the octave number. Being the bottom B, that'd be B1. Then you put in the string gauge and run the calculator, it'll show you the tension for the note in that octave with this certain string gauge.

Anyway, for your tuning that'd be:

Metric

C4 .013" PL == 7.83kg
G3 .017" PL == 7.52kg
D3 .024" PB == 7.7kg
A2# .032" PB == 8.72kg
F2 .042" PB == 8.55kg
C2 .056" PB == 8.3kg
F1 .090" PB == 8.19kg
total == 56.81kg


US

C4 .013" PL == 17.27#
G3 .017" PL == 16.57#
D3 .024" PB == 16.97#
A2# .032" PB == 19.23#
F2 .042" PB == 18.86#
C2 .056" PB == 18.3#
F1 .090" PB == 18.06#
total == 125.25#

As you can see, anything less than .090 wouldn't make much sense, I'd be able to work with 8 kg, but nothing less really.

But for the .084 nonetheless:

Metric

C4 .012" PL == 6.67kg
G3 .016" PL == 6.66kg
D3 .022" PB == 6.51kg
A2# .030" PB == 7.74kg
F2 .040" PB == 7.68kg
C2 .052" PB == 7.22kg
F1 .084" PB == 7.4kg
total == 49.89kg

US

C4 .012" PL == 14.71#
G3 .016" PL == 14.68#
D3 .022" PB == 14.35#
A2# .030" PB == 17.08#
F2 .040" PB == 16.94#
C2 .052" PB == 15.92#
F1 .084" PB == 16.32#
total == 109.99#


----------



## SamilD

Ok, awesome man. Thanks for sorting me out on that. Think I'm going to go with the 90's, hopefully I don't need to bore out my current tuner heads or buy new ones. If it's too thick for me, which I doubt will be the case, I can make a note of it and kind of go from there. 

I don't mind if the tension is not exactly optimized (or what have you) just whatever feels best. 

Thanks a lot for that too man I should be able to figure out that chart for myself from here on out.


----------



## SamilD

Hmm. I got the cart filled but now I'm experiencing cold feet because I've been playing in drop G and last night esp really sort of like it. wondering if this will create too much tension if I want to switch between the two


----------



## Chi

SamilD said:


> Hmm. I got the cart filled but now I'm experiencing cold feet because I've been playing in drop G and last night esp really sort of like it. wondering if this will create too much tension if I want to switch between the two



Heh, well. Try not to go through tunings like a madman. For one, tension would be wonky, and secondly, intonating can be a bitch, so I'd say play in the tuning you want and stay like that until you need a new set of strings. Of course, if it's half a step, it's not that much of a deal, but a whole step...hmm. 

Oh, and about the tuning holes...if it doesn't fit you can still just unwind the last bit of the .090, which saves you the trouble of drilling.


----------



## trickae

hey guys, i went through several pages but couldn't get an answer I'm after. 

I recently got a 27" 7 string tuned to standard E with 9-52 set. The tension is fine except for when I bend. I was thinking of tunning down a step. Would the tension still hold reasonably well when tuned down a step?


----------



## akinari

That would be comparable to playing a .008-38 set in standard on 25.5, methinks. What gauges/tuning do you like the feel of normally?


----------



## Chi

akinari said:


> That would be comparable to playing a .008-38 set in standard on 25.5, methinks. What gauges/tuning do you like the feel of normally?



I think he meant Standard B. Standard 6 string tuning would be kind of ridiculous on a 7.


----------



## akinari

I meant .008-38 on a 6 string. What a gaffe! Either way it would be about 13 lbs of tension on average.


----------



## Chi

I am confus. D:

I wouldn't go for a 38 on a 6, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## nicktao

What's the best string set for The Safety Fire's A tuning? 24.75 scale LP studio

A
A
D
G
B
E


----------



## vilk

Wow, I tried to read this whole thread but there's like 50 pages... so forgive me for being a lazy bastard and just asking:

What's the consensus on F standard tuning for RG2228 (27" scale ((and it's got DActivators))). It came with .009/.011/.016/.024/.032/.042/.054/.065 but the F just doesn't sound poppy enough. I want more POP! I've only just gotten this guitar and it's my first 8 string so I'm pretty clueless. I spend most of my time covering Meshuggah songs... so that's the kind of sound I'm going for... I think the thing I need to do is get a thicker string for my F? 

Anyone rockin a 2228 in F standard? What do you use?


----------



## trickae

akinari said:


> That would be comparable to playing a .008-38 set in standard on 25.5, methinks. What gauges/tuning do you like the feel of normally?


hey man thanks for the quick reply. 

Sorry to clarify - guitar is tuned to standard - since I wanted to try the clarity of the low B.

I usually play Ernie Ball hybrid slinkies (9 / 10 gauge split) on a 25.5 scale. With the 27'' scale would take away the need to go heavier for the lower strings. 

I'm thinking a ten gauge would be over kill for the 27" - tuned down only a step, so perhaps a 9.5 gauge would make tunning to D standard feel like a 9 gauge. 

Btw I have no problems bending with a 9 gauge in standard on 27". Had played 10 gauges for close to a decade in the past.


----------



## Veldar

Hey guys my guitar player is tuning to B standered but doesn't know what gauge strings to use, he wants a not to tight not to loose feel you know, the guitars has a 24.75 scale length, I was think the DR Drop tuning strings with the 60 on top, but I'm a bassist so I have no idea.

Cheers, Sam.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Try something along the lines of 13-17-26-36-46-62, like the D'addario EXL158 Baritone Light set


----------



## Veldar

Zeno said:


> Try something along the lines of 13-17-26-36-46-62, like the D'addario EXL158 Baritone Light set


 
Thanks mate.


----------



## mit1210

Hey,
which string gauges would you guys recommend for a 7 string tuned drop A# with a 25.4 scale?
Thanks 
Tim


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

9-12-16-24-32-44-62


----------



## eventuate

Do I need to buy "baritone" strings to use on a baritone parts-caster I'm building? Or can I use like...a regular pack of Ernie Ball Slinkies (10s)? I couldn't get the string tension calculator to work on my Mac even though I downloaded Java. My main concern is that A) the strings won't be long enough for the neck and B) the feel and tension will be all wacky.

It'll be a Warmoth baritone neck (28 5/8"), and I'll be usually switching between Bb standard and A standard tunings.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Just get a 7 string set and toss the highest string, and you'll be good to go. If you put a regular 10-46 set on there, the lowest you could go with extraneous flop would probably be C#, which'd feel like Eb on a 25.5 guitar.


----------



## eventuate

I'll probably do that but instead of tossing the high e string I'll just stockpile them because I always break them on my Explorer.

Thanks!


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Hey Guys, I Wanted To Try Something New So i Bought A Set Of Cobalt 12-56 Strings For My Seven-String (Ibanez RG827z) And I'm Looking To Buy A Single 62 Or 64 For My A-String.

Question Is: If I Don't Find A Cobalt String To Match The Set I Bought And Instead Buy A Nickel String, Would My Tone Suffer From The Mixing And Matching Of Metals? Or Would I Enter God Mode And Stumble On Something Awesome Tonally? 

Sorry For The Weird Capitalization My Phone Is Clearly ON Its Way Out.


----------



## erotophonophilia

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Hey Guys, I Wanted To Try Something New So i Bought A Set Of Cobalt 12-56 Strings For My Seven-String (Ibanez RG827z) And I'm Looking To Buy A Single 62 Or 64 For My A-String.
> 
> Question Is: If I Don't Find A Cobalt String To Match The Set I Bought And Instead Buy A Nickel String, Would My Tone Suffer From The Mixing And Matching Of Metals? Or Would I Enter God Mode And Stumble On Something Awesome Tonally?
> 
> Sorry For The Weird Capitalization My Phone Is Clearly ON Its Way Out.



The feel, output, and tone will seem unbalanced. But that's just opinion.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I know a guy that did that for a while, he hated it.

They do have a 10-13-17-30-42-52-62 cobalt set, so if you use 10-52 on another guitar, you can get that set, put the 10-52 on the other guitar, and use the 62 on your 7 string.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Awesome Thanks For The Tips Guys, Yeah Pretty Much Everyone I've Asked Is Under The Same Opinion That Its Not A Great Idea. Although Cobalt Strings Are Supposed To Sound Brighter And Stay In Tune Longer From What I've Been Hearing And I Like That Idea, So What I Might Do Is Use Cobalt On The Bottom 3 Or 4 Strings And Use Nickel On The Top And See If That's Doable


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'm not sure what you're getting at, what're you going for?


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Sorry For Being Vague There.

What I Meant Is That If Cobalt Strings Are Actually Brighter (Judging From What I've Heard), Then I'd Like To Experiment With Having Cobalt Strings For A Brighter Bottom And Regular Nickel For The Top And Seeing What The Tone And Feel Would Be Like. Worst Comes To Worst If I Hate it Then Its A Learning Experience I Guess?


----------



## Zalbu

I just got a 25.5 7-string, and I change a lot from B standard to Drop Ab. Would a 10-52 set with a 66 for the B string be too much tension in standard tuning?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Not at all - it might take some truss-rod adjustments when you re-tune, but it can handle it.


----------



## Winspear

Zalbu said:


> I just got a 25.5 7-string, and I change a lot from B standard to Drop Ab. Would a 10-52 set with a 66 for the B string be too much tension in standard tuning?



Absolutely not. For the record, a 66 is only about the same as a 48 E or so. Just sounds big because people are used to seeing 10-46+54 which is an AWFULLY loose mismatch.
If you like 52, I would definitely recommend going a lot heavier than 66. 
11-49+68 was a good match for me for drop Ab, so try a 70.


----------



## trickae

Just a quick question - I've been playing around with the string tension on my 27" scale, 7 string. 

I find that 9 gauges feel just right when tuned a half step down (Bb to Eb). 

Would a ten gauge with a 56 for the seventh string tuned a whole step down (A-d) - best match the tension of 9 gauges tuned a half step down (Bb-Eb)??


----------



## will_shred

trickae said:


> Just a quick question - I've been playing around with the string tension on my 27" scale, 7 string.
> 
> I find that 9 gauges feel just right when tuned a half step down (Bb to Eb).
> 
> Would a ten gauge with a 56 for the seventh string tuned a whole step down (A-d) - best match the tension of 9 gauges tuned a half step down (Bb-Eb)??



most likely yes.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Zalbu

EtherealEntity said:


> Absolutely not. For the record, a 66 is only about the same as a 48 E or so. Just sounds big because people are used to seeing 10-46+54 which is an AWFULLY loose mismatch.
> If you like 52, I would definitely recommend going a lot heavier than 66.
> 11-49+68 was a good match for me for drop Ab, so try a 70.


Yeah, I'm thinking about going thicker than that. I have a 60 for the B now, and it's pretty damn sloppy even in standard. I'll give the 70 a shot but it sounds like it'd be almost too tight in standard.


----------



## Mike

Wondering if someone can give me a suggestion on string gauges. I have a 27 in scale 8 string that will be tuned EAEADGBE. I want the tension to be as balanced as possible. I would also like to get the lightest possible set, while still maintaining a nice tight tension (but still loose enough that I don't struggle to do bends)

I know I'm asking a lot and some contradictory requests, but I know its doable.

I can has helps?


----------



## farren

Exciting bit of news from D'Addario...

They're currently working on developing more fractional sizes. Specifically, they will start producing a .0125" which I'm excited about. It should be the perfect 26.5" version of the 25.5" 10-46 set's B string.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Awesome!

I hope they make a gauge between 49 and 52. Also brighter gauges for 60+ would be an idea. I recently strung my guitar with D'Addarios using a Rotosound 56 for the low C which ended up working great because its noticeably brighter than a D'Addario 56.


----------



## Frankb7stringer

mracz said:


> Wondering if someone can give me a suggestion on string gauges. I have a 27 in scale 8 string that will be tuned EAEADGBE. I want the tension to be as balanced as possible. I would also like to get the lightest possible set, while still maintaining a nice tight tension (but still loose enough that I don't struggle to do bends)
> 
> I know I'm asking a lot and some contradictory requests, but I know its doable.
> 
> I can has helps?



It might be too tight for you but get the baritone light d'addarios and add a single .010 for the high E and a .080 for the Low low E. honestly anything from Ernie ball will be counter intuitive to what u want.


----------



## shunthenonbeliever

Hey guys, I'm new here and new to 7 strings so I was hoping someone could help me? I'm having issues with drop G (I noticed alot are) and was hoping to avoid having to order single strings. D'Addario has an 8 string set that comes with 10-74 light top heavy bottom, I'm thinking MAYBE I can get away with ordering that set and using the 64 as my 7th and keeping the 74 around to hit my friends with. There's also a set that goes from 9-65 superlight gauge, in which case I would keep the 9 for non-guitar related shenanigans. I currently have (believe me, just a temp fix) Dunlop Heavy Core 7 on and they go from 12-54. I love how all of them except the 7th string feel. I'm learning my favorites from Whitechapel so I get pretty rough on that 7th and can't afford for it to be flaccid. 
Think I can get away with doing this? If so, any opinions on which set I should get for the style I'm going for?

Almost forgot, they're going on a Hellraiser C7, I want to say it's 26.5"


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

shunthenonbeliever said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here and new to 7 strings so I was hoping someone could help me? I'm having issues with drop G (I noticed alot are) and was hoping to avoid having to order single strings. D'Addario has an 8 string set that comes with 10-74 light top heavy bottom, I'm thinking MAYBE I can get away with ordering that set and using the 64 as my 7th and keeping the 74 around to hit my friends with. There's also a set that goes from 9-65 superlight gauge, in which case I would keep the 9 for non-guitar related shenanigans. I currently have (believe me, just a temp fix) Dunlop Heavy Core 7 on and they go from 12-54. I love how all of them except the 7th string feel. I'm learning my favorites from Whitechapel so I get pretty rough on that 7th and can't afford for it to be flaccid.
> Think I can get away with doing this? If so, any opinions on which set I should get for the style I'm going for?
> 
> Almost forgot, they're going on a Hellraiser C7, I want to say it's 26.5"



I use the D'Addario 8 string set (minus the .74) in Drop A on a 26.5" seven string. You are going to want to go thicker. I actually prefer a .70 low A to a .64, but I settle for .64 as they are easier to acquire.


----------



## FollowTheSigns

I'm looking (and have been for months) for a set for drop G, on a 26.5" Schecter C-7. 

Currently I'm using EB 8 string set without the 64. Are there ANY OTHER sets or individual strings I can use for drop G? Obviously the nut won't fit a 74+ (EB 74 is tapered perfectly for 26.5") so you're pretty limited on options. 

Has anyone had any luck with a good drop G set?


----------



## shunthenonbeliever

GiveUpGuitar said:


> I use the D'Addario 8 string set (minus the .74) in Drop A on a 26.5" seven string. You are going to want to go thicker. I actually prefer a .70 low A to a .64, but I settle for .64 as they are easier to acquire.



Thanks


----------



## InDeathIsDeath

hi dudes. 
i got an IBANEZ S7420FM not long ago
i use an 0.10 set of strings on it (ernie ball) and tuned to A# (maybe i'll tune in even lower, not 100% shure). 
it's awesome for its sustain when palmusting but not always good while riffing, and especially fast metal riffing. 

i still want the 3 first strings to be my usual soft 0.10 
what strings do u use to avoid this kinda problem? 
i searched for combined sets, and didn't find anything that 100% fits. 

can u guys help me find a solution to this problem?


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Just posting in here to check if I calculated this right.

I want to order 8 strings from Circle K for my Omen 8. Scale length is 26.5".
I tune to Drop E, a.k.a. "Tosin tuning".

low -> high
E B E A D G B e

The gauges I calculated using Ishan's calc are

.010, .014, .018, .025, .033, .045, .061, .090

Thanks for any help.

EDIT: Also, will I have any problems with the 8th/7th strings trying to put them through the nut/tuning pegs/thru-body bridge?


----------



## PixelinaDream

I'm planning to get an Ibanez rg2727fz (edge zero) trem. It's a 7 string and the scale is 25.5 inch. The factory gauge for standard BEADGBE is .009 ~.054. Now I want to tune it to drop A. What is the best string gauge for me?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

you could use 9-62/64 or 10-62/64 depending on how tight you like the bottom 6 strings.


----------



## PixelinaDream

Thank you big nd sweaty. Do you know any packs that would be suitable?


----------



## Winspear

I don't know of any that have a good low B. Generally you'll want to buy a 6 string set and a single low B for example D'addario 10-46 and a "NW062" for example. However I'd suggest a 66 or 68 for that A, 62 is a better match for B


----------



## BouhZik

Hi guys!

I can't use those calculators ( dont know why  ). Can you help me please?

I own an RG7321 (25,5') in drop A with a 62 (LaBella) low B (droped to A lol). Its a little loose for my taste. Can you please tell me what is the tension for this?
Also, I have recently aquired an used RGD320 (26,5), and I want to go standard A with some d'addario 13-62. Can you give me the tension for this one too? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Winspear

BouhZik said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I can't use those calculators ( dont know why  ). Can you help me please?
> 
> I own an RG7321 (25,5') in drop A with a 62 (LaBella) low B (droped to A lol). Its a little loose for my taste. Can you please tell me what is the tension for this?
> Also, I have recently aquired an used RGD320 (26,5), and I want to go standard A with some d'addario 13-62. Can you give me the tension for this one too?
> 
> Thanks!!



What calculator are you using? I'll let you know the input format. 

That 62 A is only 14lbs tension. It would be good for a B just about, at 18lbs. To drop to an A matching a 62 B use a 70.

26.5 adds just almost a semitone to the tension, so a 62 once again would be ok just in Bb but I'd recommend a 68-13 or 68-13.5 or 68-14 set for A standard on 26.5. That again is around 18lbs


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

FollowTheSigns said:


> I'm looking (and have been for months) for a set for drop G, on a 26.5" Schecter C-7.
> 
> Currently I'm using EB 8 string set without the 64. Are there ANY OTHER sets or individual strings I can use for drop G? Obviously the nut won't fit a 74+ (EB 74 is tapered perfectly for 26.5") so you're pretty limited on options.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with a good drop G set?



D'addario Baritone 14-68 set with an 11 on top? 

EB also makes a baritone set that's 13-72 IIRC, so add a 10 or 11 on top of that and you should be good. 

Just file the nut out a little bit using part of a thicker string and the 72 (or 74 from the 8 string set) will be fine


----------



## BouhZik

EtherealEntity said:


> What calculator are you using? I'll let you know the input format.
> 
> That 62 A is only 14lbs tension. It would be good for a B just about, at 18lbs. To drop to an A matching a 62 B use a 70.
> 
> 26.5 adds just almost a semitone to the tension, so a 62 once again would be ok just in Bb but I'd recommend a 68-13 or 68-13.5 or 68-14 set for A standard on 26.5. That again is around 18lbs



Hey thank you very much. I'll try that. 

For calculators, I tried the link that MaxOfMetal gave on the first post, and the second one further in the first page. I failed with both :/

Edit: I can't give you rep from my phone. But I will after work. You are really nice with begginers. (And you supported my point of view when I got neg rep on the recording section  ) thank you Sir!


----------



## Winspear

For the bangzero calculator which Max linked, the formula is:

len 25.5

E4 .010 pl
B3
G3
D3 .026 nw
A2
E2

for example, for a 25.5 guitar in standard with D'addario strings. (They are the only brand publishing their data except Circle K - there is downloadable calculator for those or a chart on their website at the bottom)

Nw is nickelwound and pl is plain. Pb is phosphor bronze. It's easier to work in octave numbers that the confusing system that comes up when you load the site.


----------



## BouhZik

got it! 
thanks a lot


----------



## Winspear

One more thing - sharps and flats (B #) have to come after the octave number not before


----------



## GizmoJunior

I had been using a custom set (64,49,39,28,17,13,10) on my Ltd SC-207 which has a 25.5" scale but I just purchased a 28.625" Warmoth from Seven Strings of Hate and want to maintain the same tension on that scale length.

However I do not know how to determine the string gauges to use. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm tuning in Drop G#.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I would go with 9-12-15-26-36-46-62 It's a little bit tighter than what you use right now on the low end, but now worse than a 10-52 set in D standard


----------



## GizmoJunior

Zeno said:


> I would go with 9-12-15-26-36-46-62 It's a little bit tighter than what you use right now on the low end, but now worse than a 10-52 set in D standard



Seems like a well thought out set. I was considering a little more tension on the low end so this could be just right. Thanks!


----------



## Kroaton

I've got a bass string question for you cats.

At Amos from Tesseract's recommendation, I'm looking at a set of Daddario EPS160-5, and I'm wondering how the reverse progressive tension works.

Shouldn't it be the other way around, to have thinner strings for bending and slap work with the thicker strings down low for proper tension?

I'm new to bass, and I'm retarded when it comes to bass strings.

All I know is that I want them to be bright with a full low end.


----------



## Winspear

Yes it should. Those sets are bull and they feel crap once you try anything mathematically logical - yes 99% of bassists use them but every bassist I've set up with a balanced set has never looked back, commenting on how the low B now feels like part of the instrument rather than an extra string which needs to be treated differently  Those upper strings are also unnecessarily tight (like, you'd need a 170 for B tight). 45lbs is plenty.
Normal progressive is fine too but balanced makes most sense to me unless a 7 string bass where the F just can't take that tension, in which case progressive. 
But if you bend and prefer lighter for slap, sure. 

I'd pick up a 150 Balanced set from Circle K strings. That probably has a 43 or 45 on the top G. Put together singles working down to 41 if you want to try progressive.

More expensive and the shipping isn't cheap but bass strings last a long time and there is no competition for tone, tension or feel. Bulk buy is great for discount too if you decide you like them. Since paying out for shipping you should definitely try their guitar strings too if you play guitar. PM me and I'll suggest a set. 

/CK whoring


----------



## Zalbu

Dunno if this is the right thread, but I've been interested in getting a fanned fret 7-string if I ever buy a custom guitar, so I'm wondering what fanning/what strings I'd need on the low B if I stick to 25.5 on the high E to match my current tension. I'm using a 10-52 set with a 68 for the B string on a 25.5 guitar in Drop A and Drop Ab, so a slightly tighter low end would be neat.


----------



## Winspear

Zalbu said:


> Dunno if this is the right thread, but I've been interested in getting a fanned fret 7-string if I ever buy a custom guitar, so I'm wondering what fanning/what strings I'd need on the low B if I stick to 25.5 on the high E to match my current tension. I'm using a 10-52 set with a 68 for the B string on a 25.5 guitar in Drop A and Drop Ab, so a slightly tighter low end would be neat.


 
I'd consider 25.5-27. Can't go wrong with that. Maybe 25 if you'd feel you'd like a touch less on the high end, some people do (those that like 9.5's)
The 68 in drop tuning is more of a match for 10-47ish actually, the 52 being more of a heavy bottom set that would call for a 72/74 or so for balanced drop tuning. For this reason I'd suggest continuing to use the 68 on 27", but dropping the 6 string portion down to a standard set rather than a heavy bottom set, because the effect of a heavy bottom set will be accentuated more by the fanned frets. 
10-46+68 on 25.5-27 in drop tuning is a pretty nice set.


----------



## Zalbu

EtherealEntity said:


> I'd consider 25.5-27. Can't go wrong with that. Maybe 25 if you'd feel you'd like a touch less on the high end, some people do (those that like 9.5's)
> The 68 in drop tuning is more of a match for 10-47ish actually, the 52 being more of a heavy bottom set that would call for a 72/74 or so for balanced drop tuning. For this reason I'd suggest continuing to use the 68 on 27", but dropping the 6 string portion down to a standard set rather than a heavy bottom set, because the effect of a heavy bottom set will be accentuated more by the fanned frets.
> 10-46+68 on 25.5-27 in drop tuning is a pretty nice set.


I'm still experimenting with string gauges for my 7-string, actually. 10-52 is what I use on my 6-string guitars, but the low E gets pretty tight compared to the low B on a 7-string, especially in drop tuning, but I can barely go thicker than a 68 since it has an Evertune bridge. 10-46 sounds like it'd work on a fanned fret guitar.


----------



## Daeniel

Hey guys, sorry if I just ask bluntly but I didn't feel like going through so many pages...  I'd like to tune my Les Paul in Drop b\a#, the scale of course is 24.75''. Which kind of string gauge should I use? Got a couple of DR Drop-Down Tuning sets coming, 12-60 and 13-65.. which one I should try first? 

At the moment the guitar is mounting 10-46 (standard tuning), with which set I would get a similar tension in drop a#?
Cheers & Rock'n'roll!


----------



## HL7DS

Daeniel said:


> Hey guys, sorry if I just ask bluntly but I didn't feel like going through so many pages...  I'd like to tune my Les Paul in Drop b\a#, the scale of course is 24.75''. Which kind of string gauge should I use? Got a couple of DR Drop-Down Tuning sets coming, 12-60 and 13-65.. which one I should try first?



Wow that's so low for a 6 string  From what you have, I'd go with the heavier set. If you find it too tight, you can always tune lower  IMO that wouldn't be tight, but try for yourself, it's a matter of preference and playing style. Sorry it's not a very helpful answer but there's usually so much subjectivity in terms of string tension (what's good for one is not good enough for another)...


----------



## Daeniel

Eheheh, true, it's a very subjective matter. I guess I'll have to try at least a couple of different gauges and then evaluate how my whole setup sounds - I'm not going for a very tight sound given that I will be using a Les Paul through a Mesa Dual Recto. What can I say, I'm a fan of huge licquid sounds


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'd forgo both those sets entirely (Horrid tension balance - the 13-65 set has 31 pounds of tension on the 5th and 4th strings, in drop B. NO THANK YOU)

Here's my suggestion:

Len 24.75

C4# .012" dapl == 15.56#
G3# .016" dapl == 15.52#
E3 .024" danw == 18.72#
B2 .032" danw == 18.72#
F2# .044" danw == 19.11#
B1 .066" danw == 19.32#

Get yourself a plain 12 and 16, and then wound 24, 32, 44, and 66. Then you get progressive tension, and not RIDICULOUSLY TIGHT middle strings. And no, the 66 at B won't be too much, I've had a 66 tuned to B at 25.5, sounded and felt fine.


----------



## mikeyfresh

Hey guys, hope I'm on the right thread here.

I have a 28" scale 8 string. Tuned to EAEADGBe. I want to eliminate as much buzz and looseness on the low string as possible without changing tuning. Would higher gauge strings help with that? And if so, what gauge would you recommend?

I really hope I don't have to switch to a 30" scale guitar.

Thank you!


----------



## Winspear

mikeyfresh said:


> Hey guys, hope I'm on the right thread here.
> 
> I have a 28" scale 8 string. Tuned to EAEADGBe. I want to eliminate as much buzz and looseness on the low string as possible without changing tuning. Would higher gauge strings help with that? And if so, what gauge would you recommend?
> 
> I really hope I don't have to switch to a 30" scale guitar.
> 
> Thank you!



If you can get Circle K strings get an .086, it will be perfect. Elixir do an .085 I believe, haven't tried it. D'addarios .080 is a bit dull sounding and wont be tight.
If you buy all CK's get a 9-43 set and a 65 and 86


----------



## ProtoDjenesis

Hey guys, I've been jammin' with people and we are really diggin' the sound of some weird drop tunings in the 8 string range. I have been doing research for a couple weeks trying to figure out what string will work best for low tunings, since we will likely not play higher than Drop A. I have been unable to use the suggested string calc because my laptop/firefox doesn't like Java. Like I said, I'm pretty sure I know what custom gauge strings I'm going to get, but I'd like to hear some opinions from people who have done this before and could offer some insight or advice.

Here's my specs:
7 string guitar: 26.5" scale
Tunings I am trying to get: GDGDGBE & DGDGDF#B
*B* -> 2 whole steps down -> *G *-> 3 whole steps down -> *D*
*E *-> 1 whole steps down -> *D *-> 4 whole steps down -> *G*
*A *-> 1 whole steps down -> *G *-> 3 whole steps down -> *D*
*D *-> --no change-- -> *D *-> 4 whole steps down -> *G*
*G *-> --no change-- -> *G *-> 3 whole steps down -> *D*
*B *-> --no change-- -> *B *-> 2.5 whole steps dwn -> * F#*
*E *-> --no change-- -> *E *-> 3 whole steps down -> *B*

Let me know what you guys think. I typically like a .64 gauge for the Low A on drop A tunings. Anxious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Winspear

73 49 35 22 17 13 10 (or 16 12 9 if you bend lots) for the G tuning.
100 73 49 35 22 17 13 (or 16 12) for the D tuning.
Circle K strings.


----------



## ProtoDjenesis

EtherealEntity said:


> 73 49 35 22 17 13 10 (or 16 12 9 if you bend lots) for the G tuning.
> 100 73 49 35 22 17 13 (or 16 12) for the D tuning.
> Circle K strings.




Thanks for the reply man! 

For the G tuning, I'm currently using 74, 64, 54, 42, 30, 17, 13. With those gauges, I feel like the G is just _slightly_ floppy, and the D, G, D below it seem tense. I definitely do want to lighten up the 64, 54, and 42 for those notes. You don't think 49, 35, 22 would be floppy do you?

Same question for the D tuning as well, since it utilizes the same open notes for those string gauges. And I feel as if a 100 would be quite tight for the detuned D? I was thinking maybe a 94 or 96?

Sorry for so many questions, Im going to be ordering strings in the next couple days once I figure out the sets that I want.  Just need help determining what to purchase, and I really do appreciate the reply. Never tried Circle K strings, might have to give it a go.


----------



## Winspear

Bare in mind the CK strings I suggestd are tighter than most. The 73 will be about the same as a 75 from other brands I expect. 
The string set you have is very badly constructed as many have noticed. It's an extreme heavy bottom set on the 6 string portion, with a regular B string and a super loose F# string. No I don't think the strings I suggested will be floppy - they are roughly to match a 10-46 set which most people seem to go for  
94 or 96 might cut it but again, I just based it on a set of 10s mathematically  It is quite shocking how big you have to go to reach those notes on a short scale haha. 
I would estimate that if you feel the G is slightly floppy , you will be happy with the G and find all other strings to match it well  They will be massively looser than what you have now, but will match.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Tom, those strings you recommended for my bass tuning are utterly awesome. Low G is winning.

I'm using 14-68s for GDGDGB on my 27.7" 6er and it's plenty tight for me (stock strings on the Mushok).


----------



## Winspear

ThePhilosopher said:


> Tom, those strings you recommended for my bass tuning are utterly awesome. Low G is winning.


----------



## ProtoDjenesis

Alright man thanks! Like I said, never used Circle K strings but im gunna have to try them out. Ordering some strings this week so thank you very much for your insight! Ill letcha know how it goes.


----------



## Obnobs

So my 8 string has really old strings and I need new ones, and I have no idea what gauges to use. I generally play in drop C (GCGCFADG, unless I get some funky tuning with a different gauge?) and standard 8 string tuning. I plan on get on getting a custom order, but I have no idea what to buy. My neck is 26.5"


----------



## Winspear

Obnobs said:


> So my 8 string has really old strings and I need new ones, and I have no idea what gauges to use. I generally play in drop C (GCGCFADG, unless I get some funky tuning with a different gauge?) and standard 8 string tuning. I plan on get on getting a custom order, but I have no idea what to buy. My neck is 26.5"



76 55 37 26 18 14 10 8 from Circle K will be fantastic for the G tuning. 
For standard 8 I'd recommend 79 59 45 33 23 17 13 10


----------



## Obnobs

EtherealEntity said:


> 76 55 37 26 18 14 10 8 from Circle K will be fantastic for the G tuning.
> For standard 8 I'd recommend 79 59 45 33 23 17 13 10



I was thinking of getting HRS Labella strings. Are they any good?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I've only heard good things about Labella strings, however I know the Circle K ones will definitely be tighter.

I'd try the CKs before you go with the Labella, as Tom KNOWS what he's talking about, and can design a pretty damn good set.

Not to say never use the LaBellas, but try out the CKs


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I've only heard good things about Labella strings, however I know the Circle K ones will definitely be tighter.

I'd try the CKs before you go with the Labella, as Tom KNOWS what he's talking about, and can design a pretty damn good set.

Not to say never use the LaBellas, but try out the CKs


----------



## Preacher

I just got an Agile Intrepid 828 pro, and put a D'Addario EXL140-8 8-String set (10-13-17-30-42-54-64-74) on it, for tuning EBEADGBe. overall the strings aren't to tight or loose, but I've found that the low E string isn't actually long enough to reach past the nut before the unwound portion of the string starts. This is causing quite a bit of rattle off the 1st fret (I think anyway, strings 1st before I mess with the truss rod) Are any company's out there that make strings for longer scale guitars (28 5/8" +?) and would anyone recommend a different set to the set I've put on their?


----------



## Zalbu

If I put thicker strings on my guitar, is it going to feel like my action is lower without fretting out or causing fret buzz? I'm using 10-52 strings now in E standard but my action is higher than I'd like it to be, and my high strings fret out when bending and my low strings gets unplayable if I lower my action more. I'm thinking about putting 12-56 on it, but I don't know if that'll fix my problem.


----------



## Obnobs

Zeno said:


> I've only heard good things about Labella strings, however I know the Circle K ones will definitely be tighter.
> 
> I'd try the CKs before you go with the Labella, as Tom KNOWS what he's talking about, and can design a pretty damn good set.
> 
> Not to say never use the LaBellas, but try out the CKs



I already ordered some Labellas, but I'll buy some CKs when I have some more money.


----------



## Winspear

Zalbu said:


> If I put thicker strings on my guitar, is it going to feel like my action is lower without fretting out or causing fret buzz? I'm using 10-52 strings now in E standard but my action is higher than I'd like it to be, and my high strings fret out when bending and my low strings gets unplayable if I lower my action more. I'm thinking about putting 12-56 on it, but I don't know if that'll fix my problem.



What fretboard radius is your guitar? Maybe it's too round to bend how far you like without fretting out. Also, depends what you mean by unplayable on the low end. I like to avoid acoustic buzz which doesn't seem to bother many - this means about 3mm action on the bottom string at the 24th fret. Much below 2.5mm is considered unplayable to me, although it works perfectly well. A tighter string will help there, yes. But aside from that it sounds like a fretwork issue if it's not what I've already said. 
What is your action?


----------



## Zalbu

EtherealEntity said:


> What fretboard radius is your guitar? Maybe it's too round to bend how far you like without fretting out. Also, depends what you mean by unplayable on the low end. I like to avoid acoustic buzz which doesn't seem to bother many - this means about 3mm action on the bottom string at the 24th fret. Much below 2.5mm is considered unplayable to me, although it works perfectly well. A tighter string will help there, yes. But aside from that it sounds like a fretwork issue if it's not what I've already said.
> What is your action?


Can't check now, but it's an Ibanez RG1570Z. And I mean unplayable as in the bottom three strings are completely dead if you try to play higher than the 12th fret.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah sounds too low. Ibanez fretwork definitely wont be THAT bad either haha.
Sounds to me like when you say the action is too low, you are talking about below fret 12? That should be adjusted with the truss rod neck bow, NOT the bridge. 
Hold the 12th and 2nd fret at the same time. You want to see a VERY small gap over the 7th fret. I bet it's big right now, which means you need to turn the trussrod clockwise some. That's how you set action for the lower portion. Then you can do the bridge for the upper action to get all those frets working.
If your trussrod is too loose, it's possible to have insanely high action at the lower frets whilst buzzing at the top.


----------



## Zalbu

EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah sounds too low. Ibanez fretwork definitely wont be THAT bad either haha.
> Sounds to me like when you say the action is too low, you are talking about below fret 12? That should be adjusted with the truss rod neck bow, NOT the bridge.
> Hold the 12th and 2nd fret at the same time. You want to see a VERY small gap over the 7th fret. I bet it's big right now, which means you need to turn the trussrod clockwise some. That's how you set action for the lower portion. Then you can do the bridge for the upper action to get all those frets working.
> If your trussrod is too loose, it's possible to have insanely high action at the lower frets whilst buzzing at the top.


I don't have the guitar set up like that now though, I have it at the point where I can just barely do full bends without fretting out on the high strings and as low as possible without getting any dead notes on the low strings, but the action is still slightly too high for my taste.


----------



## youphie

Hello.

I'm looking for advice.

I play a 27"-scale 7-string with 13 - 65 gauge. The tuning is quite low (l to h: A# D# G A# D# G A#). The tension feels fine. I know that it's different for specific materials. I use DR strings. They don't have any charts to check what string is perfect for the specific position and note, so I don't know what the tension is.

I'm planning to buy a shorter scale guitar (25.5") and want to keep the tuning. I used to play a 25"-scale Ibanez tuning the upper string even lower (to G) with a thinner string (56) and it worked with no intonation issues.

I'm confused and don't know what I should use as a basis. Can anyone help me with problem?


----------



## Winspear

It wont be intonation issues. Just..floppy string issues. Sounds to me you've gotten used to more reasonable tension now - I think you'll have trouble going back. 
I'd just chuck the same set of strings on there for now and see how it goes.


----------



## ghostred7

Would this be too lose for a 7 string dropped down a step from standard (ADGCFAD)?

11 14 18 28 38 50 60


----------



## Emil357

ghostred7 said:


> Would this be too lose for a 7 string dropped down a step from standard (ADGCFAD)?
> 
> 11 14 18 28 38 50 60



No it would be alright - although I'd slightly change some of the gauges.
You don't wanna go lower than 60 on the low A on a 25,5''. I use a 60 for the A myself - I really like it. But that said, the higher strings would be relatively tight with 11's.. 

Munky from Korn uses 10/13/17/30/42/52/60 for this tuning - Dean Markley Electric NickelSteel L.T.H.B. 7-String, .010 - .060, 2504C

They really work for me, you should try 'em out.


----------



## ghostred7

Emil357 said:


> No it would be alright - although I'd slightly change some of the gauges.
> You don't wanna go lower than 60 on the low A on a 25,5''. I use a 60 for the A myself - I really like it. But that said, the higher strings would be relatively tight with 11's..
> 
> Munky from Korn uses 10/13/17/30/42/52/60 for this tuning - Dean Markley Electric NickelSteel L.T.H.B. 7-String, .010 - .060, 2504C
> 
> They really work for me, you should try 'em out.



I should have specified that it's a 26.5". I was looking specifically at DR Black Beauties...i'll see what I can build close to this


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I agree with everything emil said, other than the low A string. A 60 and 59 are barely any different, gauge and tension wise, and if you're tuning a full step down, that's gonna be a massive tension drop from the D to the A. I'd go for something like a 66 for A, that'll give you the same tension as a 59 in B.

FYI you wouldn't be able to do that with Black Beauties strings, as their thickest string is a 60. I mean, try it out, and if it works for you, great, but I used a 66 for A, and now G#, a 59 (and by extension probably 60) weren't cutting it for me.


----------



## NickVicious24

Heya guys, 

Same sorta question as above. I just got me an Ibanez 2127fx 7 string with a 26,5 inch scale.

Out of the box it is tuned in ADGCFAD with a .10-.54 string set i think.
Totally not working for me, the low A is way too floppy and won't stay in tune pretty well. For our band im going to tune it in standard with de dropped A, so that will be A EADGBE. 

Any ideas wat a good string set would be? Maybe the 0.10-0.60 Dean Markley set what Emil357 mentioned earlier? Or if that is still to floppy maybe an 8 string set and then only use the top 7 strings, like the following:


----------



## Winspear

^ That set, whilst having a nice A string, will still feel wrong because the EAD are much tighter. It's a Heavy Bottom Light Top 6 string set, with a Regular B string and a Super Slinky F# string. Nonsense. 

A 10-46+60 set presumably what that Dean Markley set is is ok for B. Should be more like a 62 but will still be too loose for A. 

I would pick up a 10-46 set and a single D'addario NW066 (that's the part number) or 068 for the A. More likely a 68
This would be good too HRS-74 Nickel-Plated Round Wound &#8211; 7-String, 10-70 - 70 sounds large but it is still a very reasonable balance with a 46 in drop.


----------



## NickVicious24

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ That set, whilst having a nice A string, will still feel wrong because the EAD are much tighter. It's a Heavy Bottom Light Top 6 string set, with a Regular B string and a Super Slinky F# string. Nonsense.
> 
> A 10-46+60 set presumably what that Dean Markley set is is ok for B. Should be more like a 62 but will still be too loose for A.
> 
> I would pick up a 10-46 set and a single D'addario NW066 (that's the part number) or 068 for the A. More likely a 68
> This would be good too HRS-74 Nickel-Plated Round Wound  7-String, 10-70 - 70 sounds large but it is still a very reasonable balance with a 46 in drop.



Awesome, thanks for the advice!


----------



## sartorious

Hey, folks. Beginner question time.

I'm really trying to learn what makes guitars "work". One thing I wonder is whether or not a variety of string tension negatively affects the neck. Several string sets have lighter strings for the high end and heavier strings for the low. Some examples:

Hybrid Slinky
len 25.5"
E .009" PL == 13.13#
B, .011" PL == 11.01#
G, .016" PL == 14.68#
D, .026" NW == 18.41#
A,, .036" NW == 19.54#
E,, .046" NW == 17.48#
total == 94.25#

Skinny Top Heavy Bottom
len 25.5"
E .010" PL == 16.21#
B, .013" PL == 15.38#
G, .017" PL == 16.57#
D, .030" NW == 25.04#
A,, .042" NW == 26.31#
E,, .052" NW == 22.01#
total == 121.53#

Dunlop Zakk Wylde
len 25.5"
E .010" PL == 16.21#
B, .013" PL == 15.38#
G, .017" PL == 16.57#
D, .036" NW == 34.81#
A,, .052" NW == 39.22#
E,, .060" NW == 30.44#
total == 152.64#

Does the higher tension on the low strings cause the neck to warp or otherwise deform? Maybe over the long term? Or would it have to be *much* more drastic for anything to alter the neck in any way? Could it depend on neck material? Could the fretboard play a role?


----------



## Winspear

Wow, never knew that Zakk set existed, jesus!

I think it would have to be more drastic though. But I wouldn't want to go putting that Zakk set on a one piece neck or anything.

Nice 5 piece necks, or even 3 pieces..wouldn't worry about it. If a bass neck can handle 40-50lbs per string then I don't think a little imbalance is going to mess up a neck in this kind of tension range. Not to mention that basses often have a drop off in tension at the end like that too.


----------



## sartorious

Yeah, when I saw the Zakk set I thought "See? This is what I'm talking about.".

Funny, when I first looked at the back of my RG7321, I thought the different types of wood (5 piece) were simply what happens when a company makes a basic model...that it was cutting corners. Didn't think it was actually beneficial.

And looking at the first two examples I gave, the low strings have approximately 50% more tension than the high strings. In the Zakk set, it jumps to approximately twice the tension. Compare that to more common 9-42 and 10-46 sets, and the difference diminishes further.

So I can see how there could be a problem when we combine the exaggerated sets I listed and a less-firm neck. I'd love to have engineering type specs, but that may not be possible in the guitar world. Your advice makes a lot of sense, though. If it hasn't become a commonly known problem, we shouldn't worry about it unless we go towards the most susceptible situation...like a one piece neck with heavily imbalanced string tension. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## KJGaruda

Hey guys, question for you all:

Does anyone have any tips on easier ways to get the strings to catch properly when restringing a guitar? I use _Ernie Ball Not Even Slinky_ and _Skinny Top Heavy Bottom_ strings. 

I don't have too much of a problem with the thicker strings EAD because they're wound and can catch and hold pretty easily by just friction with each other when you wrap it around the string post. 

The GBE strings on the other hand, are basically just wire and they don't have much to catch to, so they give me a lot of frustration and I've spent many a time cursing at my guitar and how I just wasted money because I either popped the string when tuning to pitch or they lose tension on the post and they're so bent it'd be probably impossible to try to straighten them and start over.

At this point I dread changing strings because I know I probably won't be able to put the new ones on.


----------



## Winspear

^ I'm not too sure what the problem is you are having - but just pull the string through the tuner fairly tight and tune to pitch. You should find you have about 0.75 to 1 winding on the tuner. This will be good for the tuning stability and as long as you didn't pull it too tight (too little winding) it will stay put. I used to keep only half a winding on my strings by accident sometimes. People didn't believe it when I said it but they never fell out haha. Wouldn't do it on purpose though.


----------



## sartorious

I used to get frustrated with winding the strings, but not so much recently. This guy's video really helped: Changing Strings And Cleaning A Guitar I Got On Ebay Scott Grove - YouTube. It only takes him about 5 minutes (28:40 - 34:00) to wind all strings, so it's worth the easy watch.

What I really gained from watching his method is the process of inserting the string at an angle, allowing it to wind a little, then _consistently pulling it at an angle to the tuning machine_. He uses more winding than me (or EtherealEntity, above), but that's easily adjusted.


----------



## texisthebest

Wich strings for a Schecter Hellraiser C7 (26.5'') in Drop A (AEADGBE)?

19.6 lbs in the lower string is too much tight? 
(sorry guys, I'm new, it's my first 7-string guitar)

Gauge: .070w
Scale Length: 26 in.
Note: A1 (55 Hz)	
Tension: 19.6 lbs.

Using this:

Hikky Z's String Assembler


----------



## NickVicious24

^ Hey man, 

you should try this set:

La Bella - E-Git.Saiten 010-070, Nickel Set HRS-74. 7-string : Snaren


----------



## Winspear

Yup perfect drop A set


----------



## texisthebest

Thank you djentelmen!


----------



## texisthebest

What would you say for a 34'' scale bass with 4 strings in A Drop (like the 7string guitar)?
I have read D'Addario ProSteels are good for the bass, but didn't know what I need.
Something like 135-105-085-065-(045) would be to much?
D'Addario Electric Bass ProSteels Long Scale 5-String, .045 - .135, EPS165-5


----------



## Winspear

^ That's almost great but the 135 barely cuts it for B, really. THey do 145 and 160 singles - I'd personally use the 160 but the 145 will be _ok_. Cheapest way would probably be with a 105 4 string set. Don't know if they come in Prosteels though.


----------



## texisthebest

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ That's almost great but the 135 barely cuts it for B, really. THey do 145 and 160 singles - I'd personally use the 160 but the 145 will be _ok_. Cheapest way would probably be with a 105 4 string set. Don't know if they come in Prosteels though.



Thanks dude, I'm very lost and you've helped me a lot!

EDIT: Finally I will tune at Drop G#, But I hope 70 will be enough.


----------



## Zalbu

I'm thinking about changing up my string gauges a bit, to a set that feels more even in size but still remains the tension I have now. I'm using a standard 10-52 set on my 25.5 inch 6 string, 52 42 30 17 13 10, but I'm looking at some Circle K sets, either the 10-51 or 10-53 set. 51 39 28 19 14 10 and 53 39 27 19 14 10.

I like the tension on my three low strings but I want the three high strings to be slightly thicker. I can't go up too much in size since my guitar has an Ibanez Edge and I couldn't balance the trem when I bought 12-56 strings and tried to tune it to E standard. I guess that my main questions are 1) will the 10-51 or 10-53 set feel sloppy on the low three strings and 2) will the overall string tension be similar to the 10-52 set? I could go with a 11-51 or 11-53 set too, if the change in tension isn't too drastic.


----------



## Preacher

Going a bit nuts here trying to work out an optimum string set for my Agile 828 pro. its a 28.625" scale (I think that's 28 5/8ths right?) and I have a fairly normal Di'Dario 8 string set on it (11-48+58+72), but due to the scale length it feels a bit tight, but its not terrible. I'm aiming for the standard tosin tuning of EBEADGBe but the low E doesn't feel right I think its a .72

What will the best bet be for a guitar like this? the same set of strings with a larger low E, such as an 80? or something else?

Comedy option: feels a lot less tight tuned EADGCFAd, so what strings would you need for optimum tuning of this, or even lower, say DGCFA#D#Gc (I think, basically C standard and then a low G and low D?)


----------



## Winspear

I can't seem to find any evidence of said set existing? If it does, it's awful - very loose F# next to a fairly loose B next to a tight E next to a presumably even tighter A+D, and the 11 plain being the tightest string on the guitar! 

I'm going to presume it's actually one of these sets? D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL140-8 Nickel Wound, 8-String, Light Top/Heavy Bottom, 10-74
Which are even worse than what you just described, insane plains aside. Haha. Super heavy bottom EAD with regular B and super slinky F#...

Shoot to find these sets for regular feels in said tunings:
len 28.625
e4 .009 dapl == 16.55#
b3 .012 dapl == 16.52#
g3 .016 dapl == 18.5#
d3 .024 danw == 19.87#
a2 .032 danw == 19.87#
e2 .044 danw == 20.28#
b1 .059 danw == 20.77#
e1 .090 danw == 20.34#

len 28.625
d4 .010 dapl == 16.22#
a3 .013 dapl == 15.38#
f3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
c3 .026 danw == 18.41#
g2 .036 danw == 19.54#
d2 .048 danw == 18.94#
a1 .064 danw == 19.26#
e1 .090 danw == 20.34#

len 28.625
c4 .011 dapl == 15.57#
g3 .015 dapl == 16.25#
d3# .019 dapl == 16.43#
a2# .030 danw == 19.87#
f2 .040 danw == 19.01#
c2 .054 danw == 19.2#
g1 .072 danw == 19.19#
d1 .100 danw == 19.13#

Hint: You wont find well constructed 8 string sets anywhere except Circle K (who also don't charge extra for putting together singles)
Aside from Labella Crazy 8's which are _ok_ - well balanced, _just_ about tight enough for F# standard on 28.625 but forget drop tuning. 

I know you are in the UK so Circle K is a bit of an investment ($24 shipping) but if you find the right feeling set and can order a bunch at once later on it's well worth it. You'll never look back. They are the only option* as far as I'm concerned when it comes to getting ERG sets if you want it to feel like it wasn't put together by a monkey with no concern for anything other than how pretty the numbers look on the packet. 

*Unless you are open to buying singles , but at £4 a pop for a D'addario 80 in the UK, and Elixir 85s being the only other real option aside from bass strings (don't do that), you might as well go Circle K. The tone and intonation of their thicks is also much better.

If you want to be certain you'll like the feel before investing, shoot me a message with your exact gauges for every string and I'll tell you what to tune to to feel like the sets I've suggested.

No I don't work for Circle K but I like to whore them out because they are fantastic and if they ever went out of business most of my instruments would be useless


----------



## Preacher

EtherealEntity said:


> Best stuff ever written (tm)



Ah ha! thanks a bunch man! yeah that looks like the set, I figured I would end up circle K'ing it, but you never know really. I will probably try to put a worthwhile sized order together and try a bunch of different sets. worst thing about owning an ERG is I am really bad about setting on tunings 

Just been looking on the circle K website, I cant find some of the guages exactly, so would I be better going slightly thicker or slightly thinner?

made a custom set looking like this;

.11
.15
.19
.31
.41
.55
.73
.102

price isnt to bad including shipping for 15 sets, about £120 provide the customs man doesnt get his hands on it...


----------



## Winspear

Hey man 
I too am waiting for a £120 order right this minute, haha. Seems hit and miss with customs. I've had £50+ orders deserving big bills slip through, and then cheapos get caught and hit with the £8 handling fee too , throwing the % value riiiiight up. Haha. Just be prepared. 

Circle K's are actually heavier than normal strings, so where I listed a 36 D'addario for example, a 35 CK would be good. Only applies to wounds, plains are the same.

I'd suggest saving yourself some money by figuring out the tensions you want first rather than trying a few sets. I.e, plug current gauges into a calculator and mess about with tunings until it feels good. 
You can get the calculator I used here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...stc-string-tension-calculator-v0-1-9-out.html

The code for Circle K's is CKPLG and CKWNG for plain and wound strings for guitar. 
Just let me know if you need any help  Like I said, if you know what strings exactly are on your guitar I can tell you what to tune it to currently to get 19/20lbs wounds etc so you know if you like it


----------



## Preacher

Hmmm, what is the customs % fee they add to it if you know off the top of your head, never been able to work it out as it seems like a random amount most of the time when I order stuff from abroad.


----------



## Winspear

20% VAT on anything over £15. 
2% duty (I think that's the figure for guitar strings...1-3% anyway) on top of that which is void if it comes to less than £8 or something.
£8 handling fee on top of that in some cases.

So £100 of strings would be around £30. But like I said sometimes I don't have to pay. And I've certainly received a shit ton of orders over £15 with nothing due at all.


----------



## jonajon91

What string gauge would I be looking at for a low G# on a five string bass, 35 inch scale length. My B string that I had tuned down just broke.

---edit---

I don't mind strings being a little floppy.


----------



## Winspear

Circle K 166 set


----------



## jonajon91

Does that mean that the B string will be a 166 gauge?

---edit---

I used the powers of google to find out that yes, the B string will be 166.


----------



## Bjorn218

I know that the forum is 7 string guitar specific, but was wondering if this set sounds like it would work on a 6 string tuned to B standard.

len 25.5"
B .012 13.09#
F# .017 14.75#
D .022 15.56#
A .032 15.76#
E .044 16.08#
B .060 17.07#

I am trying for a set that doesnt feel too tight or too loose. Using several of the calculators mentioned in the thread, this seems like the only set that will progressively increase in tension across the strings.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'd beef up the E-D strings a bit if I were you, 15/16 pounds seems a bit light to me, but other than that the set seems fine.


----------



## ducer

What will you propose for Jackson SL1T in drop C tunning ? Currently 0.13-0.56 and I think its a bit too hard to play some speed excersises. Also same question for Blackjack C-7 ATX in drop G# tuning (currently 0.10 - 0.60).


----------



## Goro923

Hey all

I'm looking to put together a balanced .010 set for a Jackson Soloist 7 tuned B-E-A-D-G-B-E. I've always used .009s but as of late I've been breaking them like crazy.
I've heard that the Elixir 7 set of 10-13-17-26-36-46-56 probably isn't the most tension-friendly set out there, so feel free to propose something completely different as long as it starts on a 10.

Thanks!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

DUCER: I would suggest 10-13-17-30-42-56 for Drop C

As for Drop G#, 10-13-17-26-36-46-66 would do it just fine.

GORO:

A D'addario 10-13.5-17-26-36-49-62 would be quite good for you


----------



## ghostred7

I ended up trying the Circle K set
Our tuning: ADGCFAD
Scale: 26.5"

.067-.051-.037-.028-.020p-.016p-.012p
len 26.5"

D .012" CKPL == 20.1#
A, .016" CKPL == 20.06#
F, .020" CKPL == 19.75#
C, .028" CKWN == 20.07#
G,, .037" CKWN == 19.3#
D,, .051" CKWN == 20.11#
A,,, .067" CKWN == 19.16#


total == 138.56#


----------



## Journey

Hi I am new to this forum and I have a question about string gauges. I have a Jackson RR X series with a 25.5 scale length with 10-60 gauge strings on it. I want to add a 64 to the lowest string and I was wondering if my guitar would warp if I have too much tension on one side of the guitar. 
I have had my guitar set up for my drop B tuning at a local guitar luthier.


----------



## sartorious

Journey said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and I have a question about string gauges. I have a Jackson RR X series with a 25.5 scale length with 10-60 gauge strings on it. I want to add a 64 to the lowest string and I was wondering if my guitar would warp if I have too much tension on one side of the guitar.
> I have had my guitar set up for my drop B tuning at a local guitar luthier.



I asked a similar question on page 62 of this thread, so you might want to check it out if you haven't already.

I've found it helpful to learn how to use string tension calculators like this one:
String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998

Guessing at your string gauges and assuming you're tuned in E standard, drop B, these are the tensions I see when you go from a 60 to a 64 for the lowest string:

E .010" PL == 16.21#
B, .013" PL == 15.38#
G, .017" PL == 16.57#
D, .032" NW == 28.1#
A,, .042" NW == 26.31#
B,,, .060" NW == 17.09#
total == 119.67#

E .010" PL == 16.21#
B, .013" PL == 15.38#
G, .017" PL == 16.57#
D, .032" NW == 28.1#
A,, .042" NW == 26.31#
B,,, .064" NW == 19.25#
total == 121.84#

That doesn't seem like an abnormal amount of tension in my eyes. The fact that you've got a drop B pretty much means you need a heavier gauge to *get* tension. For comparison, here're the string tensions of a skinny top heavy bottom set tuned in E standard:

E .010" PL == 16.21#
B, .013" PL == 15.38#
G, .017" PL == 16.57#
D, .032" NW == 28.1#
A,, .042" NW == 26.31#
E,, .052" NW == 22.01#
total == 124.6#

Even more tension than what you're aiming for. As for the imbalance between low and high strings, that seems part of common string sets. My attitude is that if these mass produced string sets (and subsequent tensions) were to cause a problem, we should expect to have heard something about it by now. So I say relax. Kick back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Preacher

So... been using the STC to try and work out a good set for Open C with a low G and a high A4 on my 25.5" 8 string. Kinda need a hint on where to go with this as im sort of shooting in the dark. Got... some set... on it. the e broke at around G# while getting it up there, I think that was a 10.

len 25.5" == 64.77cm
A .006" CKPL == 3.68kg ( 0.0011gm/cm 440.0hz )
E, .009" CKPL == 1.5kg ( 0.0032gm/cm 164.8hz )
C, .015" CKPL == 2.62kg ( 0.0089gm/cm 130.8hz )
G, .022" CKWN == 9.59kg ( 0.0146gm/cm 196.0hz )
C,, .032" CKWN == 2.76kg ( 0.0377gm/cm 65.4hz )
G,, .042" CKWN == 10.29kg ( 0.0626gm/cm 98.0hz )
C,,, .058" CKWN == 2.13kg ( 0.1165gm/cm 32.7hz )
G,,, .080" CKWN == 8.98kg ( 0.2186gm/cm 49.0hz )
total == 41.55kg

I figure because of the short scale the low G needs to be thicker, but the rest shouldn't be to bad. ish. thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## sartorious

Preacher said:


> So... been using the STC to try and work out a good set for Open C with a low G and a high A4 on my 25.5" 8 string. Kinda need a hint on where to go with this as im sort of shooting in the dark. Got... some set... on it. the e broke at around G# while getting it up there, I think that was a 10.
> 
> len 25.5" == 64.77cm
> A .006" CKPL == 3.68kg ( 0.0011gm/cm 440.0hz )
> E, .009" CKPL == 1.5kg ( 0.0032gm/cm 164.8hz )
> C, .015" CKPL == 2.62kg ( 0.0089gm/cm 130.8hz )
> G, .022" CKWN == 9.59kg ( 0.0146gm/cm 196.0hz )
> C,, .032" CKWN == 2.76kg ( 0.0377gm/cm 65.4hz )
> G,, .042" CKWN == 10.29kg ( 0.0626gm/cm 98.0hz )
> C,,, .058" CKWN == 2.13kg ( 0.1165gm/cm 32.7hz )
> G,,, .080" CKWN == 8.98kg ( 0.2186gm/cm 49.0hz )
> total == 41.55kg
> 
> I figure because of the short scale the low G needs to be thicker, but the rest shouldn't be to bad. ish. thoughts? Opinions?



Here's my take after fiddling with it a bit. The first thing I notice is the note frequencies are likely not what you're going for, so I altered them keeping that in mind. Tell me if I'm wrong. Also, the calculator I use (String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998) doesn't seem to recognize CKWN. So I went with PL and NW.

These are the tensions that set would give when tuned to what I think you're going for (please double check the frequencies, perhaps against something like http://www.phy.mtu.edu/~suits/notefreqs.html):
len 25.5" == 64.77cm
A .006" PL == 4.38kg ( 0.0013gm/cm 440.0hz )
E .009" PL == 5.96kg ( 0.0032gm/cm 329.6hz )
C .015" PL == 10.43kg ( 0.0089gm/cm 261.6hz )
G, .022" NW == 10.78kg ( 0.0164gm/cm 196.0hz )
C, .032" NW == 10.12kg ( 0.0346gm/cm 130.8hz )
G,, .042" NW == 9.47kg ( 0.0576gm/cm 98.0hz )
C,, .058" NW == == 8.1kg ( 0.1107gm/cm 65.4hz )
G,,, .080" NW == 8.44kg ( 0.2054gm/cm 49.0hz )
total == 67.68kg

You didn't mention what type of tension you want, so I figured if you wanted 7kg (15.4 lbs for us American folk) straight across, this would be the set:

A4 7kg PL == 0.0073" ( 0.0021gm/cm 440.0hz )
E4 7kg PL == 0.0098" ( 0.0038gm/cm 329.6hz )
C4 7kg PL == 0.0123" ( 0.006gm/cm 261.6hz )
G3 7kg PL == 0.0164" ( 0.0106gm/cm 196.0hz )
C3 7kg NW == 0.0267" ( 0.0239gm/cm 130.8hz )
G2 7kg NW == 0.0359" ( 0.0426gm/cm 98.0hz )
C2 7kg NW == 0.0543" ( 0.0956gm/cm 65.4hz )
G1 7kg NW == 0.0725" ( 0.1704gm/cm 49.0hz )

Note that I switched the G3 (or G,) back to a PL, because I'm not aware of NW strings that small. At this point, though, you can copy-n-paste all this and tweak it to whatever you want.


----------



## Preacher

Awesome, thanks man

edit:

15lb/7kg is i assume a "normal" amount of tension on a guitar neck?


----------



## sartorious

Preacher said:


> 15lb/7kg is i assume a "normal" amount of tension on a guitar neck?



That's generally what I like, but it can come to individual preferences and I'm no expert. I'd say 15-20 lbs is common, though. Lower is nice for bends, higher is nice for rhythm/chugging. I think that's why many sets have lower tension on the treble side and higher tension on the bass side.

For reference, you may want to check out D'Addario's descriptions (ex: D'Addario Strings : Electric Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound). They include tension for their sets, although I'm not able to figure out what scale length(s) they use.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah 15-20lbs progressive is best imo. 
Balanced 19/20 on the wounds then 17 16 15 on the trebles, say.


----------



## Dalcan

I'm looking for a pack on my 6 string and my 7. I'd like the higher three strings to be in the normal 10 gauge, and the lower three (4) to be in the 11 gauge.

Does anyone make packs for this?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Not that I know of, no. That's something you'd have to build yourself.


----------



## CALLmeSANCHEZ

Can someone break down for me how to really use the STC? Or maybe recommend some gauges for my 26.5 scale set bridge jackson? And has there ever been a thought of making a chart/diagram that could guide someone into what gauge they would want use for a certain scale length and tuning with proper tension? Would that even be possible? If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

CALLmeSANCHEZ said:


> Can someone break down for me how to really use the STC? Or maybe recommend some gauges for my 26.5 scale set bridge jackson? And has there ever been a thought of making a chart/diagram that could guide someone into what gauge they would want use for a certain scale length and tuning with proper tension? Would that even be possible? If that makes any sense at all.



The first like would be "Len (scale length)" or in your case, Len 26.5. That tells it the scale length that it'll be working with.

After that, the lines go (Note[Octave number]) (string gauge)" (string type)

So your average string calculation would look like this

Len (scale length)

(Note[Octave]) (string gauge)" (string type)
(Note[Octave]) (string gauge)" (string type)
(Note[Octave]) (string gauge)" (string type)
(Note[Octave]) (string gauge)" (string type)
(Note[Octave]) (string gauge)" (string type)
(Note[Octave]) (string gauge)" (string type)

applied to a regular situation, it'd look like this

Len 26.5

E4 .009" dapl
B3 .012" dapl
G3 .015" dapl
D3 .026" danw
A2 .036" danw
E2 .046" danw
B1 .059" danw

you put that into the calculator, (changing out what needs to be changed to match what you're using ["dapl" is a plain D'addario string, "danw" is a nickel wound one, all the other string codes are on the string calculator post, book mark it for reference]), hit enter, and you'll come up with something that looks like this :

Len 26.5

E4 .009" dapl == 14.18#
B3 .012" dapl == 14.15#
G3 .015" dapl == 13.93#
D3 .026" danw == 19.88#
A2 .036" danw == 21.1#
E2 .046" danw == 18.88#
B1 .059" danw == 17.8#

As for the "proper tension" - there is none - different strokes for different folks - personally I like anywhere from 12-17 pounds of tension on the plain strings, and 14-18 on the wound ones, with the plain strings never being tighter than the wound ones. a 10-52 set in D-standard is my ideal tension profile, personally. Personally, I find it's a lot of experimentation, there's no perfect string tension.


----------



## DarkWolfXV

Hey guys, I wanna tune my LTD AW-7 to Drop E, figured I'd need at least a 92 and ideally a 96 string for the E to get the tension I want. My concern is that: Will they fit through the ferrules on the back of my guitar and will they fit through the tuners?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Not at all. The heaviest I'd go for that would be 86, and that's pushing it. 82 would be a safe bet, I'd say.


----------



## Tommy Deaks

I've just got myself a Jackson DKA7. 26.5". 

I will be tuning it to Drop G#. Wat do?


----------



## Zalbu

What string gauges on a 26.5 inch seven would match the tension from 10-52+68 strings on a 25.5 inch? Would Hybrid Slinkys, 9-46 and a 60 for the low B work?


----------



## Winspear

^ That scale does nowhere near as much for the tension. 64 and 49 - though they are still slightly looser. 9 is quite a lot looser whilst 10 is just a bit tighter.


----------



## Winspear

DarkWolfXV said:


> Hey guys, I wanna tune my LTD AW-7 to Drop E, figured I'd need at least a 92 and ideally a 96 string for the E to get the tension I want. My concern is that: Will they fit through the ferrules on the back of my guitar and will they fit through the tuners?



Agreed at least 92 for regular tension. You will need to drill the tuner, the ferrule might be ok. Have no fear, it's a really easy job!


----------



## DarkWolfXV

Thanks. Is drilling the tuner really necessary, though? I've read in some places that you can unwind a bit of the string at the end to make it fit, can I do that instead of drilling?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Im a 12 string noob. Looking to tune GDGDAE low to high. Lil help?

This is for acoustic (I usually play 11s)


----------



## Winspear

DarkWolfXV said:


> Thanks. Is drilling the tuner really necessary, though? I've read in some places that you can unwind a bit of the string at the end to make it fit, can I do that instead of drilling?



You can but personally I find it a huge nuisance to do that each time and drilling is real easy  Give it a few years for string brands to start using the correct gauges and tuners on ERGs will come predrilled I'm sure (I hope )



Konfyouzd said:


> Im a 12 string noob. Looking to tune GDGDAE low to high. Lil help?
> 
> This is for acoustic (I usually play 11s)



80 42
56 27
42 19
28 13
17 17
11 11


----------



## welnys

Hi, I want to try for a 25,5 scale neck (EBMM JP7), A C G C F A D tuning with strings gouge .011-.014-.018-.036w-.046-.052-.070
It's ok? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Winspear

The low C is way too loose and the G and C are incredibly tight. 70 60 42 30 would be much better


----------



## Konfyouzd

EtherealEntity said:


> You can but personally I find it a huge nuisance to do that each time and drilling is real easy  Give it a few years for string brands to start using the correct gauges and tuners on ERGs will come predrilled I'm sure (I hope )
> 
> 
> 
> 80 42
> 56 27
> 42 19
> 28 13
> 17 17
> 11 11



Many thanks good sir! I'm guessing I may have to file the nut at the G a bit.


----------



## Winspear

I guess so haha! A G that thick is of course not a requirement but is in match with the higher tensions used on acoustic. I wouldn't go below 75  What tuning is that anyways?


----------



## Konfyouzd

It's all 5ths on the first 3 and then the bottom 3 are a G5 chord but it's 5ths up to the G.


----------



## Chocopuppet

So, I have a problem. I strung my 7 up with D'addarrio Jazz Light Gauge 1-6 (dat wound 3rd!) for drop G# and got a 65 for the lowest string. But, the lowest string won't intonate. It's a half step up on the twelfth fret. I looked at the wrapper for the sixty-five, and apparently it's a round-wound ernie ball bass string. Is that my problem? Did I get tricked into buying a string that just won't work? What string should I get to go with my 12-52 set?

Here's the set so far:
25.5" Scale

D'addario Nickel Wound
Eb - 12
Bb - 16
Gb - 24w
Db - 32
Ab - 42
Eb - 52
Gb - 65 (Ernieball Roundwound Bass) is 1/2 up on the twelfth fret


----------



## DeKay

I will get my 9 string soon and I need to order some strings before I get it. I will make a custom set from LA BELLA but I need some advice on proper choosing.

The 9 (28.6 scale) string tuning will be:

BEADADGAD

I thought about a .100 as thickest string since I play a 27.7 baritone with a 090 in C# so I think the .100 will have about the same tension combined with the scale length. I still need to figure out a whole balancing set.. I would be very thankful if anybody can help me here  what gauges should I choose?


----------



## CALLmeSANCHEZ

has anyone else had problems with javascript when downloading the STC?


----------



## Tommy Deaks

What gauge is best for drop G# on 26.5"?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

10-13-17-26-36-46-66 would be pretty much perfect for that. Tension in between standard and a halfstep down on a 25.5, and the 66 in G# is nearly identical tension to a 59 in Bb


----------



## Winspear

DeKay said:


> I will get my 9 string soon and I need to order some strings before I get it. I will make a custom set from LA BELLA but I need some advice on proper choosing.
> 
> The 9 (28.6 scale) string tuning will be:
> 
> BEADADGAD
> 
> I thought about a .100 as thickest string since I play a 27.7 baritone with a 090 in C# so I think the .100 will have about the same tension combined with the scale length. I still need to figure out a whole balancing set.. I would be very thankful if anybody can help me here  what gauges should I choose?



len 28.6
b0 .106 ckwng == 17.18#
e1 .086 ckwng == 20.38#
a1 .063 ckwng == 19.64#
d2 .045 ckwng == 18.5#
a2 .031 ckwng == 20.4#
d3 .022 ckwng == 18.91#
g3 .015 ckplg == 16.29#
a3 .013 ckplg == 15.43#
d4 .010 ckplg == 16.26#

I personally recommend Kalium (Circle K) strings as the tone and feel of the thicker strings is phenomenal.


----------



## Bodes

I have been playing my Searls workhorse for about a week now, and am wanting a recommendations on string gauges.

26.125" 7 string standard B tuning.

It came set up with Rotosound R10-7 10 13 17 26w 36w 46w 56w
I like the tension of the 10-46 but the 7th string is a little floppy for my liking.

Kallium (sp?) Strings are not wanted due to shipping to Australia.


----------



## Winspear

62 is a matched B for 10's


----------



## Xardoniak

Hey guys,
I'm looking to tune my 26.5" 7 to drop B + a low E, @ 20 pounds o tension and my 5 string 34 ot 35" bass to drop E with a low B at whatever tension a normal set of bass strings tuned to E standard would be.
Guitar- E B F# B E G# C#
Bas- B E B F# B
Low E on the bass is the same octave on the guitar

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Winspear

Xardoniak said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm looking to tune my 26.5" 7 to drop B + a low E, @ 20 pounds o tension and my 5 string 34 ot 35" bass to drop E with a low B at whatever tension a normal set of bass strings tuned to E standard would be.
> Guitar- E B F# B E G# C#
> Bas- B E B F# B
> Low E on the bass is the same octave on the guitar
> 
> Thanks in advance!



len 26.5
e1 .090 ckwng == 19.07#
b1 .061 ckwng == 19.97#
f2# .041 ckwng == 20.85#
b2 .029 ckwng == 19.81#

e3 .022 ckwng == 20.46#
or
e3 .019 ckplg == 15.88#

a3b .015 ckplg == 15.7#
d4b .011 ckplg == 15.05#




len 34.5
b0 .145 ckwnb == 45.33#
e1 .106 ckwnb == 44.54#
b1 .071 ckwnb == 45.45#
f2# .045 ckwnb == 42.73#
b2 .033 ckwnb == 41.97#

Kalium strings


----------



## Xardoniak

EtherealEntity said:


> len 26.5
> e1 .090 ckwng == 19.07#
> b1 .061 ckwng == 19.97#
> f2# .041 ckwng == 20.85#
> b2 .029 ckwng == 19.81#
> 
> e3 .022 ckwng == 20.46#
> or
> e3 .019 ckplg == 15.88#
> 
> a3b .015 ckplg == 15.7#
> d4b .011 ckplg == 15.05#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> len 34.5
> b0 .145 ckwnb == 45.33#
> e1 .106 ckwnb == 44.54#
> b1 .071 ckwnb == 45.45#
> f2# .045 ckwnb == 42.73#
> b2 .033 ckwnb == 41.97#
> 
> Kalium strings



I've bought Kalium/Circle K's in the past for drop G# and was very dis-satisfied. All the sets I've gotten (somewhere between 10-15) have ended up going dull after a couple days.


----------



## Winspear

That's a comment I've heard from about 3 people who felt it very very strongly. I find this odd, considering how the large amount of people that do like them like them to an extreme level (including myself haha). 
Unless you're coming from coated strings or something I find that very weird. I find them to last a huge deal longer than awful EB's, and a good while longer than D'addarios which I'm perfectly satisfied with. I wipe my strings down and keep guitars in cases. Every time EB's trebles will be nasty feeling and looking in a couple of days. D'addarios fine for 2-3 weeks. Kaliums fine for a good month - longer if I'm not recording and fussed about them sounding dead new. Still perfectly smooth, intonating well, and not dull to a bad level.
But I can't argue with peoples experience!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

In my experience, D'addario strings keep the "brand new" sound a bit longer than Circle K, but CK have the longest "usable" sound/life. Ernie Ball strings have never been that good for me. I've recently started trying out a few LaBella sets, and I'm enjoying them so far

So,
Brand new sound
-D'addario: 2-3 solid days
-LaBella: 2-3 solid days
-Circle K: about 2 solid days 
Usable sound-I don't feel I need to change them (depending on how much I play)
-D'addario: 3-5 weeks
-LaBella: not sure since I just started using them, but they seem to be about the same as D'addario
-Circle K: 4-6 weeks


----------



## sleightest

Question for you guys:
Ive played in E standard with 10-46 and 11-48 on 25.5
Not I have an SG (24.75) with 10's I tune to the following:
E standard/drop D 60% of the time 
D standard/Drop C/Open C 40%
I can play In all these tunings with 10's but they get super floppy.
I want to get it set up in standard with Beefy slinkies 11-54
since the truss rod tension will be increased with the set up, can I expect my action to drop more rapidly when I tune down low or should I be able to get the same "Range" of tunings as I did with 10's?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Hi, I need help on finding a new set of strings.

My current setup for three guitars:

scale:25.5

tuning:ADGCFAD

D'addario EXL115 = 11-14-18-28-38-49. I swap out the 49 for a 52 and put a 60 for the low A.

I want a bit more tension, my ideal set would be: 11-14-18-30-42-54-62.

I have looked around for sets which limit me to adding max two strings to complete my preferred set, but Im not succesful yet. I wonder if anyone has some ideas for me.


----------



## Winspear

^ If you want 30 42 54 in CGD I highly recommend a 68 or 70 for the low A. A 62 is more like a 46 D. Try tuning the A up to B and see if you prefer it. I'll look for a set for you when I'm home


----------



## Winspear

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Hi, I need help on finding a new set of strings.
> 
> My current setup for three guitars:
> 
> scale:25.5
> 
> tuning:ADGCFAD
> 
> D'addario EXL115 = 11-14-18-28-38-49. I swap out the 49 for a 52 and put a 60 for the low A.
> 
> I want a bit more tension, my ideal set would be: 11-14-18-30-42-54-62.
> 
> I have looked around for sets which limit me to adding max two strings to complete my preferred set, but Im not succesful yet. I wonder if anyone has some ideas for me.



Your ideal set 11 14 18 30 42 54 62 is VERY well tuned except from the 62 like I said. With a 70 there it would be incredibly perfect. 
As always I recommend Kalium/Circle K strings as they sell strings individually at no extra cost and sound great in the thick gauges. However international shipping is expensive, so if they aren't an option:

D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL116 Nickel Wound, Medium Top/Heavy Bottom, 11-52
+ D'addario NW070 is pretty much spot on!


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Hey guys I'm looking to buy a custom 6 string baritone from rondo. Scale length will be 30" and tuned an octave below standard (E-e).

What guages would you guys use? I've come up with something like a 14-85 set, although I'd like to know what you guys think. I like 9-46 in standard.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

15, 21w or 20p, 29, 41, 55, 76 from Circle K will feel similar to a 9-46 set  maybe bump the low E up to a 79 if you want a little extra tension on the low end.


----------



## Winspear

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> 15, 21w or 20p, 29, 41, 55, 76 from Circle K will feel similar to a 9-46 set



Seconded


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

EtherealEntity said:


> Your ideal set 11 14 18 30 42 54 62 is VERY well tuned except from the 62 like I said. With a 70 there it would be incredibly perfect.
> As always I recommend Kalium/Circle K strings as they sell strings individually at no extra cost and sound great in the thick gauges. However international shipping is expensive, so if they aren't an option:
> 
> D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL116 Nickel Wound, Medium Top/Heavy Bottom, 11-52
> + D'addario NW070 is pretty much spot on!



Thanks a lot for your advice.

The Circle K is a no go, both because of shipping and because they are not fit for through body set up.

The EXL116 was the exact set I was thinking of and then I need to buy a 54 and 62 extra. Problem is my usual supplier doesn't sell 54's (god knows why). Can get those elsewhere though.

About the 70 for the low A...I think it's a matter of preference. I've been playing with 60s for the low A for about twelve years already and never found it too bothersome...a thinner string does sound more crisp. It's just that the newer songs we play in my band are more demanding on the low A, so I need a bit of extra tension. I might consider a 64 perhaps.

Just out of curiosity: will a 70 fit through my gotoh tuners? Or do I need to unwind it a bit first?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've fit 70's through the Gotoh's on both of my 7620's. It's a tight fit, but they work.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Actually, I emailed Skip about that very thing, while they don't work with string-through basses, they work just fine with string through guitars.

As for not wanting a 70, a 66 will do just fine, if you don't want to go crazy high.


----------



## Lifestalker

I have an RGD2127z - 26.5" Scale.

Currently have the factory strings still on the guitar: 
10 13 17 26w 36 46 59

The low A feels pretty loose to me and I was wondering what you all would recommend to tighten that up a bit. I was thinking 62-64?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I assume you are talking Drop A here?

If so, I'd suggest a 66 - almost identical tension to a 59 in B.


----------



## chopeth

Lifestalker said:


> I have an RGD2127z - 26.5" Scale.
> 
> Currently have the factory strings still on the guitar:
> 10 13 17 26w 36 46 59
> 
> The low A feels pretty loose to me and I was wondering what you all would recommend to tighten that up a bit. I was thinking 62-64?



for 26,5'' A 64 gets a good tension (I use this), 66 if you like it tight.


----------



## Lifestalker

Zeno said:


> I assume you are talking Drop A here?
> 
> If so, I'd suggest a 66 - almost identical tension to a 59 in B.



Sorry, I was actually referring to standard A (ADGCFAD).


----------



## chopeth

^Then I'd recommend 11-52+64 or else 66 for a bit more of tightness, That's what I use for standard A, Dean Markley 11-52 and D'addario 64 work for me.


----------



## 9Lives

I'm wondering if my custom set makes since as it feels perfect to me. I'm going for the graduated tension. 26.5" drop Bb 7 string. Circle k strings feel the best (plus I like their chart)
F: 0.009
C:0.012
G#: 0.016
D#:0.023
A#:0.033
F:0.047
A#:0.076

I like the same tension on high F and C. There's just to large of a jump to go up to .013. It'll shift everything. This kind of gives me the skinny top heavy bottom feel but with proper tension. Can some one with some exp tell me if I'm doing this correctly ?


----------



## rockskate4x

I would personally do the following gauges in your situation:

len 26.5
F4 .009 ckplg == 15.99#
C4 .012 ckplg == 15.96#
A3b .016 ckplg == 17.87#
E3b .023 ckwng == 20.07#
B2b .031 ckwng == 19.66#
F2 .043 ckwng == 20.32#
B1b .065 ckwng == 20.29#

keeps the wounds around 20 lbs. should feel tight but good. if you still want more, maybe something like the following?

len 26.5
F4 .009 ckplg == 15.99#
C4 .012 ckplg == 15.96#
A3b .016 ckplg == 17.87#
E3b .024 ckwng == 22.0#
B2b .033 ckwng == 22.06#
F2 .045 ckwng == 22.46#
B1b .070 ckwng == 23.22#

nice Loomis-like tension on the low Bb


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

The above sets are pretty much perfect, the only thing I would suggest would be perhaps dropping the 16 to a 15, as it has a much more similar tension to the 9 and 12


----------



## 9Lives

High f: 15.9
High c:15.9
G#:17.8
D#:19.3
A#:21.7
F:24.3
A#:27.4

Is this bad ? Or if it feels good keep it?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Sorry for the double post. I had this elsewhere but I figured here is more appropriate:

I know this has "somewhat" been covered.

I am on a 27" 7 string tuning to Drop G.

I did do some research and read that the ideal gauges would be 9-13-17-24-33-45-70.

I have never known much about tension. For feel I normally use GHS DYL which are 12, 15, 24, 32, 40, 52. When they're out of stock I use GHS 12-52 which are 12, 16, 19, 28, 38, 52. This is on my Six string 25.5" scale for Drop C or Drop Bb.

I suppose that's fairly loose? I'd like to keep the feel the same on my 7 string, however I do want proper gauges for my guitar and tuning.

With that being said would you still recommend the 9-13-17-24-33-45-70?

Also curious if the proper tension is more subjective or is there a solid scientific gauge I should be using?


----------



## Winspear

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Sorry for the double post. I had this elsewhere but I figured here is more appropriate:
> 
> I know this has "somewhat" been covered.
> 
> I am on a 27" 7 string tuning to Drop G.
> 
> I did do some research and read that the ideal gauges would be 9-13-17-24-33-45-70.
> 
> I have never known much about tension. For feel I normally use GHS DYL which are 12, 15, 24, 32, 40, 52. When they're out of stock I use GHS 12-52 which are 12, 16, 19, 28, 38, 52. This is on my Six string 25.5" scale for Drop C or Drop Bb.
> 
> I suppose that's fairly loose? I'd like to keep the feel the same on my 7 string, however I do want proper gauges for my guitar and tuning.
> 
> With that being said would you still recommend the 9-13-17-24-33-45-70?
> 
> Also curious if the proper tension is more subjective or is there a solid scientific gauge I should be using?



Proper tension is subjective. However when most people use the term they simply mean a balanced set that falls within the region of tensions typically used in standard tuning. When adding more strings and playing in lower or altered tunings etc, stock sets fall short and this is where you run into people using 'incorrect' tension. Often works fine for them but it can be all over the place and is not similar to the feel we would expect on a standard tuned guitar. 
You need a point of reference. Here are some:

len 25.5
e4 .010 dapl == 16.21#
b3 .013 dapl == 15.38#
g3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
d3 .026 danw == 18.41#
a2 .036 danw == 19.54#
e2 .046 danw == 17.48#

len 25.5
e4 .009 dapl == 13.13#
b3 .011 dapl == 11.01#
g3 .016 dapl == 14.68#
d3 .024 danw == 15.77#
a2 .032 danw == 15.77#
e2 .042 danw == 14.77#

len 25.5
e4 .011 dapl == 19.62#
b3 .015 dapl == 20.48#
g3 .022 dapl == 27.75#
d3 .030 danw == 25.04#
a2 .042 danw == 26.31#
e2 .054 danw == 24.18#

The first set is a set of 10's. This is what I'd recommend for stock and base most string suggestions for any tuning around. I like to take the opportunity of a custom set to get the low E a little bit tighter to match the A and D, but really the set is very good. 
Second set is slinkys, 9s, it's looser but again a fairly good balance. It's common to see extended range players in drop tunings with stock sets and a bottom string which falls into this 14lbs range whilst the rest of their set is around 20lbs. This is what I'd call improper tension and that player would likely benefit from a tighter bottom string. I don't hesitate to call it 'too loose', because you don't see many metal players happy with 9's. 
Last set is Ernie Ball beefy slinky. Such tensions are commonplace on acoustic guitars and it's not abnormal to run into electric guitarists using such strings in standard tunings or close to it. Usually it's fairly impractical to reach such high tensions when downtuning or playing 8 strings etc because the gauge requirements get so high - so I wouldn't recommend using 8 string sets which have these 42 A strings in the middle etc whilst having a 14lbs bottom string...It's more practical to go for a 10 gauge feel on ERGs usually.

Hopefully that helps you. 
Here's your tunings:
len 27
d4 .009 dapl == 11.69#
a3 .013 dapl == 13.69#
f3 .017 dapl == 14.74#
c3 .024 danw == 14.03#
g2 .033 danw == 14.85#
d2 .045 danw == 14.94#
g1 .070 danw == 16.2#

You can see that set falls into the Slinky category. It's not tight enough for me, but as long as you are aware it's a loose set and don't mind such strings, it will be fine. THe slightly tighter G will help with clarity. Personally I suggest 16lbs as a minimum, more towards a 10 gauge set tension.

len 25.5
d4 .012 dapl == 18.53#
a3 .015 dapl == 16.25#
f3 .024 danw == 22.3#
c3 .032 danw == 22.31#
g2 .040 danw == 19.01#
c2 .052 danw == 13.87#

Very imbalanced and I'm surprised the C feels useable next to some heavy tension wounds and tight plains.

len 25.5
d4 .012 dapl == 18.53#
a3 .016 dapl == 18.49#
f3 .019 dapl == 16.43#
c3 .028 danw == 16.91#
g2 .038 danw == 17.13#
c2 .052 danw == 13.87#

More reasonable but plains tighter than wounds is still unusual and the C still lacks in comparison. 
In Bb these sets would be more reasonable on the top end but the bottom string would border on unusable in my opinion. 
Worth stating I used to use stock sets in low tunings too but couldn't look back now I've got the maths straight and tried balanced sets. 

Here's my suggestions for the 3 tunings.
len 25.5
d4 .011 dapl == 15.57#
a3 .015 dapl == 16.25#
f3 .019 dapl == 16.43#
c3 .030 danw == 19.87#
g2 .040 danw == 19.01#
c2 .058 danw == 17.87#

Drop Bb (I just changed the scale length for convenience)
len 22.75
d4 .012 dapl == 14.75#
a3 .016 dapl == 14.72#
f3 .019 dapl == 13.08#
c3 .032 danw == 17.75#
g2 .044 danw == 18.12#
c2 .064 danw == 17.2#

len 27
d4 .010 dapl == 14.43#
a3 .013 dapl == 13.69#
f3 .017 dapl == 14.74#
c3 .026 danw == 16.38#
g2 .038 danw == 19.2#
d2 .050 danw == 18.2#
g1 .072 danw == 17.07#

I'd get as close to these as possible. I prefer even more balance (20lbs every wound string personally) but these sets are close to the normal feels of stock tunings.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Thanks dude. I will try these all.

Can you explain what the dapl and danw are?

Plain steel and nickel wound I assume? What is DA?


----------



## Winspear

Indeed  D'addario. They are the only brand publishing their weights aside from Circle K/Kalium which weigh more - so D'addario is used to calculate tension across the regular brands like Ernie Ball etc which are all pretty much the same.


----------



## Daeniel

Alright, I need some help in figuring which strings I should buy for my recently acquired Raptor 8 (NGD coming soon in another section) 

First of all it's a 28.5'' scale. I'd like to try both standard tuning and drop E as it is my 1st 8 string, and I'll definetely be playing around a lot with her in the next months. Right now it came with Circle K .008-.070 - they feel extremely comfy but a little loose, especially the F#. There's no way I could actually drop that string to E, and even the low B seems a bit loose. 

Any advice? I don't mind the high strings to be a bit loose, but I need some stronger tension at lower strings to get a more tight and clear sound. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'd go with something like a 9-12-15-24-32-42-56-74 set, perhaps an 80 since you want to drop it to a low E


----------



## stevexc

Hmm. So this is what I'm coming up with, now that I'm not hesitant to dick around with different gauges. Currently I'm extremely happy with the tension I'm getting with on my 6 (25.5", D standard, 12-52 wound 3rd). Stands to reason this should feel similar but I'm probably missing something.

len 26.5"

E4 .011" dapl == 21.19#
B3 .014" dapl == 19.27#
G3 .021" danw == 23.18#
D3 .028" danw == 23.01#
A2 .038" danw == 23.31#
E2 .049" danw == 21.25#
B1 .068" danw == 23.46#


On rare occasions I'll go down to Bb, maybe Drop A if I'm playing some Nile. I should be able to throw that together with a wound 3rd 11-49 D'addario set with a single 68, if I can find it.

That seem smart? Again, this feels perfect for me:

len 25.5"

D4 .012" dapl == 18.53#
a3 .016" dapl == 18.49#
f3 .024" danw == 22.3#
C3 .032" danw == 22.31#
G2 .042" danw == 20.89#
D2 .052" danw == 17.47#

So I'm not sure if that would wind up being fairly close or too heavy. Moving from a 25.5 6 to a 26.5 7 is gonna feel different.


----------



## DestroyerD

I'm trying to figure out proper string gauges for my fanned fret 27.5- 25.5 tuned to
E-A-E-A-D-G-B-E 
i also up tune to 
E-A-D-A-D-G-B-E

looking for solid string tension that won't flap around so much on the lower register

thanks


----------



## ikarus

^ i second this. 

only difference is that I have a 25,5 -27 seven string tuned to AEADGBE. What do you recommend?


----------



## Nayrb

I'm trying to figure out how best to mediate between my 6 and my 7 string guitars' string gauges.

I tune my 6 string down 1 step entirely (so it's in D, standard intervals) and use 11, 14, 18, 30, 42, 52 (medium top/ heavy bottom). This is very comfortable for me. (I'm sure it's a 25.5 scale guitar, too)

I'm keeping my seven string (26.5 scale) in standard tuning for the time being and using a set of 10, 13, 17, 26, 36, 46, 59. I've noticed I like the general tension of the plain strings and the D string, but below that, though it's OK, I could certainly see myself going heavier. I'm also getting a lot of buzzing around the 5-7th frets with the B string as a 59, possibly due to action plus the floppiness of the string. My luthier suggests a 62 for a low B to rectify that, which I'm sure will be fine.

I'm kind of hoping to find a similar feel on the 7 in standard as I have on my 6 down tuned a step, but I doubt I'll truly get that since it's a rather different instrument to begin with. I'm debating the compromise offered by these two setups for standard tuning on the 7:

11, 14, 18, 28, 38, 49, 62 (basically a set of 11s with the 62 added separately)

10, 13, 17, 30, 42, 52, 62 (the "light top/heavy bottom" set with the 62 added)

Anyone have any experience? I know it won't be perfect but I'd like to get close. I tend to notice the tension increase on the higher strings more readily than the lower strings. But then again, 30-52 in the standard tuning could be a bit much.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Curiously enough, tension wise, 10-46 in standard on a 26.5" guitar is tighter than 11-52 in D standard on a 25.5" guitar.

However, I would suggest is 10-13-17-28-38-49-62 - best of both worlds, as it were. You keep the nice tension on the plain strings, while getting the tension bump you want on the wound ones.


----------



## Nayrb

That sounds pretty nice actually. I'll have to try that combo out in the future.

For now I think I've decided to stick with the 10-46 and just beef up the B to a 62. There's plenty of time to experiment and that might work well for me. The 7 is still an interesting and different feel for me compare to my 6, so trying to force the 7 to feel the same seems a bit silly at this point. Might as well mess around and find out what works.


----------



## Wisp

Sorry if this has been asked before, but could someone recommend me some strings I could use for ADGCFAD tuning on a 25.5" scale length guitar? Thanks!

EDIT: wrong scale length, oops.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

10-13-17-30-42-52-66 would be my starting point


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Wisp said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but could someone recommend me some strings I could use for ADGCFAD tuning on a 25.5" scale length guitar? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: wrong scale length, oops.



I'd go with a D'addario 11-52 set with a 66-70 on the bottom.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

I have a few questions that have most likely been answered in this exact thread, I just doubt I'll be able to find them.

Does longer scale length seriously mean there's more tension?? I always thought longer scale's had less tension, like how steel cables have less tension because there so long. Long scale, less natural tension, strings feel floppy, and thats why you have to get bigger strings to compensate. Someone please enlighten me on this.


----------



## ScurrilousNerd

Tuning my 26.5 seven to EAGCFAD with a 74 64 42 30 17 13 10 and everything is fine except the low E (obviously). What gauge should I bump it up to to get a similar feel as the A? Thanks


----------



## ScurrilousNerd

Nour Ayasso said:


> I have a few questions that have most likely been answered in this exact thread, I just doubt I'll be able to find them.
> 
> Does longer scale length seriously mean there's more tension?? I always thought longer scale's had less tension, like how steel cables have less tension because there so long. Long scale, less natural tension, strings feel floppy, and thats why you have to get bigger strings to compensate. Someone please enlighten me on this.



Longer scales = more tension. This is why the same set of strings on a Strat (25.5" scale length) will feel tighter in comparison to a Les Paul (24.75"). 

This is why basses are longer than guitars, because they require more tension to tune lower.


----------



## ghostred7

Trying to do some more reverse-engineering. 

Current favorite string tension to play is EB Slinky Top, Heavy Bottom on a Les Paul. We are tuned 1-step down. Based on the applet, that gives me this:

len 24.75"

D .010" PL == 12.12#
A, .013" PL == 11.5#
F, .017" PL == 12.39#
C, .030" NW == 18.72#
G,, .042" NW == 19.68#
D,, .052" NW == 16.46#
Total == 90.87#

So started trying to figure out the best way to get a similar feel on my 7 (Loomis FR). Below are a few scenarios/sets I came up with. Please help me decide what set is the best to go with on "paper." Pros/cons of the sets mentioned.

What's on the 7 now:
D .012" PL == 20.02#
A, .016" PL == 19.97#
F, .020" PL == 19.66#
C, .028" NW == 18.26#
G,, .037" NW == 17.62#
D,, .051" NW == 18.2#
A,,, .067" NW == 18.1#
total == 131.83#

Custom set to match (who/where, dunno...Circle K maybe?)
len 26.5"

D .010" PL == 13.9#
A, .012" PL == 11.23#
F, .016" PL == 12.58#
C, .028" NW == 18.26#
G,, .039" NW == 19.52#
D,, .049" NW == 16.87#
A,,, .063" NW == 16.03#
total == 108.4#

"Same" set I'm used to in "Cobalt" (EB Slinky Top, Heavy Bottom)

D .010" PL == 12.87#
A, .013" PL == 12.21#
F, .017" PL == 13.15#
C, .030" NW == 19.87#
G,, .042" NW == 20.89#
D,, .052" NW == 17.47#
A,,, .062" NW == 14.41#
total == 110.87#

What tension starts to feel "floppy?"


----------



## JordanStGodard

I play in Drop A (AEADGBA) on my 27" Baritone ESP NT-7b. The A is a bit spaghetti for some reason with the standard 56/46/36/26W/17/13/10 factory strings.

What should I replace my low A string with? (Everything else plays fine).


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'd throw, at the very least, a 62 on there. I have a 10-46 with a 62 set on my 7 in Drop A, and it's perfect for me.

However, that still leaves the string a good bit looser than the rest, so if you want more even tension, you'd want to go with something like a 66, though on a 27" guitar that might be overkill.


----------



## JordanStGodard

Awesome! Thanks for the input Zeno!


----------



## ilias

Hello everyone, i bought a 7string guitar with 26.5" scale length,it was second hand, and the owner told me that it had some rottosound 10s, the problem is that the tension on the low Bb is very low and it gives alot of buzzing... i thought it was because of the action, i gave it almost 3mm of action and it still buzzes... the truss rod is also ok, so it lead me to say that the problem is the tension of this specific string.. im not sure but the 10s 7sting packs of rottosound give a 56 as a 7th string..which some people told me that it has very low tension for a 7 sting guitar...i think it gives about 14 lbs, what do you think? should a bigger gauge fix the problem? what set would you suggest? on my 6strings i play with 9s and 10s, on E standar and Eb tunings.. some times i drop the Eb to C#... the sevenstring will be also in these tunings... Bb and Droped some times..


----------



## Winspear

^ Yeah standard 7 sets are nonsense - 10 13 17 26 36 46 62 is a logical set for standard tuning. If you are dropping and playing flat I would go with 66


----------



## Jesus bartlett

Okay I have recently bought and built a 7 string it came with a Floyd rose(not a knock off) and I have the strings on there and every time I get it tuned to standard (B-e) the Floyd is always pulled up to far, or the strings just pop off and I tighten the bots on the bridge as tight as I can, what do I need to do? This is my first Floyd


----------



## ilias

Jesus bartlett said:


> Okay I have recently bought and built a 7 string it came with a Floyd rose(not a knock off) and I have the strings on there and every time I get it tuned to standard (B-e) the Floyd is always pulled up to far, or the strings just pop off and I tighten the bots on the bridge as tight as I can, what do I need to do? This is my first Floyd



i dont know much about floyds, but i think that the strings are asking too much pressure on the bridge. there are 2 solutions, 1. you put on your guitar lighter strings(what does it have now on it?) or 2. you should tight more the resistance of the floyd(i think it has 2-3 springs under it that are giving it the pressure it needs to balance the string pressure)


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

JordanStGodard said:


> I play in Drop A (AEADGBA) on my 27" Baritone ESP NT-7b. The A is a bit spaghetti for some reason with the standard 56/46/36/26W/17/13/10 factory strings.
> 
> What should I replace my low A string with? (Everything else plays fine).



A 70 in A will have almost the exact same tension as a 46 in E, though anything from 64 to 70 will be suitable.


----------



## FrettedChainsaw

Hi, need some help!
I´ve got a couple of packages of Dunlop Strings Zakk Wylde sets. I plan on using them on my les paul, as the 3 lower strings have the DIT (Dunlop increased tension) thing going on, and it should be great for shorter scale guitars.
The thing is, if I use them in my other 25.5 scale guitars, do I really have to adjust the neck to the tension, or is that increased tension thing just pure marketing? Does anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## ilias

FrettedChainsaw said:


> Hi, need some help!
> I´ve got a couple of packages of Dunlop Strings Zakk Wylde sets. I plan on using them on my les paul, as the 3 lower strings have the DIT (Dunlop increased tension) thing going on, and it should be great for shorter scale guitars.
> The thing is, if I use them in my other 25.5 scale guitars, do I really have to adjust the neck to the tension, or is that increased tension thing just pure marketing? Does anybody have any experience with them?



what string gauge do you have now on the other 25.5 guitar? 
what gauge are the strings in the dunlop zakk wydle set?


----------



## Urushdaur

hey guys what's up. i have a Jackson RR kevin bond 25.5 scale and i use A#(A#, D#, G#, C#, F, A#) tuning with a set of GHS 7 (10-60). and now i'm planning to use bigger strings for example a Dunlop eight string set or an ernie ball or GHS so what do you think about it? any experiences or thoughts?
cheers!


----------



## rockskate4x

Urushdaur said:


> hey guys what's up. i have a Jackson RR kevin bond 25.5 scale and i use A#(A#, D#, G#, C#, F, A#) tuning with a set of GHS 7 (10-60). and now i'm planning to use bigger strings for example a Dunlop eight string set or an ernie ball or GHS so what do you think about it? any experiences or thoughts?
> cheers!



your set looks ok at the bottom, but the treble end is super slinky. I think you should have at least a set of thirteens. 

len 25.5
_B3b .010 dapl == 8.11# limp
F3 .013 dapl == 7.69# as a
D3b .017 dapl == 8.28# noooodle_
A2b .036 danw == 17.4#
E2b .052 danw == 19.61#
B1b .060 danw == 15.22#

you could even take the set that you have, throw out the ten and put a .026 in the middle and it would fix the problem. If you don't want to canoodle with it too much, then here is my favorite choice out of your more "stock" options (d'addario 13-62)

len 25.5
B3b .013 dapl == 13.7#
F3 .017 dapl == 13.15#
D3b .026 danw == 16.4#
A2b .036 danw == 17.4#
E2b .046 danw == 15.58#
B1b .062 danw == 16.17# 

purchase here:
D'Addario XL Nickel Wound Baritone Guitar Strings


----------



## Urushdaur

rockskate4x said:


> your set looks ok at the bottom, but the treble end is super slinky. I think you should have at least a set of thirteens.
> 
> len 25.5
> _B3b .010 dapl == 8.11# limp
> F3 .013 dapl == 7.69# as a
> D3b .017 dapl == 8.28# noooodle_
> A2b .036 danw == 17.4#
> E2b .052 danw == 19.61#
> B1b .060 danw == 15.22#
> 
> you could even take the set that you have, throw out the ten and put a .026 in the middle and it would fix the problem. If you don't want to canoodle with it too much, then here is my favorite choice out of your more "stock" options (d'addario 13-62)
> 
> len 25.5
> B3b .013 dapl == 13.7#
> F3 .017 dapl == 13.15#
> D3b .026 danw == 16.4#
> A2b .036 danw == 17.4#
> E2b .046 danw == 15.58#
> B1b .062 danw == 16.17#
> 
> purchase here:
> D'Addario XL Nickel Wound Baritone Guitar Strings


thanks, i use a 7 string set of GHS it's 10-13-17-26-36-46-60
the d'addario set seems to be right but, what about a 8 string set and some 74 in the 6 string?


----------



## Cloudkicker112358

Hey guys, I have a question for you. I did an experiment with string gauges and tunings in an attempt to find the perfect tension for certain strings. I put a mixed set of .011-.015-.020-.026-0.036-0.054 on my Fender stratocaster. I found that the perfect tensions for the strings were as follows: 14-16 lb for high e, 15-17 lb for b, 17-19 lb for g, 15-17 lb for d, 16-18 lb for a, and 17-19 lb for low e. So, I did all the math and it ends up that on a 28 inch scale Demon 8 I would need a 0.086 or 0.090 for Drop E if I wanted to have the tension I liked for my sixth e string. I just don't know if I should throw one of those on there since a very experienced guitarist that I well respect says those strings are way too big. What do you guys think? Another thing: I posted on Ernie Ball's wall and said they should add gauges between 0.070 and 0.090 for 7 and 8 stringers and maybe even bigger. They said they would make those gauges if they get the demand for it. So, if you guys also posted on their wall, it might actually be a possibility. Thanks!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

If an 86 or 90 seems to be the right thing for you then go for it. Just be sure to make all the normal adjustments to the truss rod and intonation as you would with any other setup. 

People seem to get really scared at big numbers when tuning down, but fail to realize that with a number that "looks" right, they're more than likely going to end up with spaghetti. This is why the overwhelming majority of 7 and 8 string sets are so unbalanced on the lower strings; because the numbers "seem right" 

You wouldn't believe the looks I've gotten when I tell people I use a 74 for Ab  even though it has less tension than a 49 in E


----------



## Cloudkicker112358

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> If an 86 or 90 seems to be the right thing for you then go for it. Just be sure to make all the normal adjustments to the truss rod and intonation as you would with any other setup.
> 
> People seem to get really scared at big numbers when tuning down, but fail to realize that with a number that "looks" right, they're more than likely going to end up with spaghetti. This is why the overwhelming majority of 7 and 8 string sets are so unbalanced on the lower strings; because the numbers "seem right"
> 
> You wouldn't believe the looks I've gotten when I tell people I use a 74 for Ab  even though it has less tension than a 49 in E



Thanks for the input! Hopefully, I won't have to make too many adjustments to the guitar, because its stock strings are 9-80. I have actually found a general rule with tension. For every octave you go down, double the string gauge(give or take a few notches). By this principle, if you wanted an 8 string tuned to Drop E and wanted your sixth string to be a 0.040, then you should probably make your 8th string an 0.080. I love Ernie Ball strings, but there is one thing I dislike about them. They like PaTtErNs. For example, their Hybrid Slinky set is .016-.026-.036-.046 for the top 4 strings. Their Power Slinky set is .018-.028-.038-.048. Their 7-string sets go something like this .009-.011-.016-.024-.032-.042-.052, .010-.013-.017-.026-.036-.046-.056, and .011-.014-.018-.028-.038-.048-.058. Then, of course the top 3 strings of the 8 string set are .054-.064-.074. "What looks nice" or "number patterns" might usually sound good on 6 strings, but once you extend it to 7,8,9, whatever, you can't only go up by 10 gauges per string. That B string in the first 7-string set dropped to A on a 26.5 inch scale has ten pounds of tension compared to its E-counterpart with 16 pounds of tension. The 11-58 set is probably your best bet just because of the lower strings usually feeling like spaghetti. The 8-string set drives me nuts because D'Addario does it too. To get the tension I want on a 28 inch scale, I would have to tune those strings to D4-A#3-F#3-A2-E2-C2-A1-F#1 from high string to low string. That is a completely atonal tuning. You are right though! A 74 in Ab is 18 pounds of tension at 25.5 inches, and the 49 is 20 pounds of tension. Again, thanks for the input!


----------



## Explorer

@cloudkicker - I already use the Ernie Ball 6-string bass set for the lowest strings on my 25.5" 8-string, with the lowest E1 being the .090 in that set, and adding .010 and.016 at the top. By buying sets online, I think my cost per set (including the additional two strings) is around $5. I'm very happy.

I have to unwind the .090 to fit it through the tuner, and I had to buy two shorter saddles directly from Hipshot to intonate the two lowest strings correctly. I also had to take a file and widen the slot at the nut. 

Works a treat.


----------



## Cloudkicker112358

Explorer said:


> @cloudkicker - I already use the Ernie Ball 6-string bass set for the lowest strings on my 25.5" 8-string, with the lowest E1 being the .090 in that set, and adding .010 and.016 at the top. By buying sets online, I think my cost per set (including the additional two strings) is around $5. I'm very happy.
> 
> I have to unwind the .090 to fit it through the tuner, and I had to buy two shorter saddles directly from Hipshot to intonate the two lowest strings correctly. I also had to take a file and widen the slot at the nut.
> 
> Works a treat.





You use a .016 for your B string and a .020w for your G string? What tuning do you use, that seems a little big, especially since your E string is a .010. Also, how are you able to get it that cheap. What store do you buy from? I would love for extended range instrument string sets to be that cheap!


----------



## Explorer

I wait until cheap sets show up on eBay, and buy bulk singles from either eBay or JustStrings.

Tuning is EADGCFAD. 
Maybe the top string is a .011. I put the bulk strings into leftover string envelopes and then insert them into the Ernie Ball set plastic sleeves, so I have all 8 strings together....


----------



## Cloudkicker112358

Cool


----------



## -The Black Halo-

What tuning should I use for this set?
D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL115BT Nickel Wound, Balanced Tension Medium, 11-50

This is the first time I am stepping down from the always used 0.010''-0.046'' Standard E

The guitar I am using is an Ibanez RGA32, neck length 25.5'' (and the neck tension is adjusted for 10 gauge, standard E tuning)

This was sort-of helpful but I want to double confirm.
String Gauge Guide - Imgur

Should I go with C# standard tuning? Will there be tuning instabilities? will it be any different from the 'feel' of the usual 10 gauge ?(I just don't want to mess up this guitar's neck)


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

-The Black Halo- said:


> What tuning should I use for this set?
> D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL115BT Nickel Wound, Balanced Tension Medium, 11-50
> 
> This is the first time I am stepping down from the always used 0.010''-0.046'' Standard E
> 
> The guitar I am using is an Ibanez RGA32, neck length 25.5'' (and the neck tension is adjusted for 10 gauge, standard E tuning)
> 
> This was sort-of helpful but I want to double confirm.
> String Gauge Guide - Imgur
> 
> Should I go with C# standard tuning? Will there be tuning instabilities? will it be any different from the 'feel' of the usual 10 gauge ?(I just don't want to mess up this guitar's neck)



D standard with that set will have a similar feel to a 10-46 set in standard on the higher 3 strings, but will be a lot lighter on the bottom ones. Eb standard will have about the same feel on the bottom strings, but will be a good bit tighter on the higher 3 strings.


----------



## -The Black Halo-

Thanks!

So suppose I tune it to C# F# B E G# C# do I have to set up the truss rod for that? (currently it is supporting E standard)

will I experience any problems if I revert back to the old EADGBE? Problems related to neck especially (the nearest luthier shop is around 80miles away  . I live in a hostel )
I am basically trying out a new tuning for composing a song. I plan on using the standard tuning once again. I change strings every 3-4 months


----------



## vkw619

Hey guys, I just recently got an 8 string and have been messing around with tunings and I just can't get a set of strings that isn't way to tight or too loose so I'd love some help.

Guitar : Ibanez 8 String Iron Label
Scale: 27 Inch
Desired tunings: Ranging from FB&#9837;E&#9837;A&#9837;d&#9837;g&#9837;b&#9837;e&#9837; - FCFB&#9837;E&#9837;AbCF
Current set (Mainly tune to FCF tuning) : .010 .013 .017 .030w .042w .054w .064w .074w

Problems I'm facing - The .74 is just too damn loose at F so I won't even dare try drop E (even though I want to) but everything else just feels WAY to tight. Any suggestions? I have no idea what I am doing in this department so ANY help would be nice. 

I love the strings I use on my 6 string as far as tension which are as follows

Scale: 25.5
Tuning: Ranging from Drop C#-E Standard
Strings: D'Addario Jazz Light - .12 - .52 

I adore those strings and that tension just seems to work the best from what I have been doing. So please if anyone can help me figure out the whole tension calculator and what set would be best.

I really want to do an .80 for the F mainly due to everyone seeming to think thats the universal best gauge for 8 strings at my scale length. 

On my 7 string I have a .10 - .59 (25.5 Scale) and I really am liking that but I'm afraid to just throw an 80 on that set on an 8 because I feel like it would just throw my neck out of wack or something. 


Sorry for the extremely long post but I'm really not sure where to go from here.

Thanks all!


----------



## ShadowImage

Hello, Unfortunately the string calculator plug in wouldn't load for me.
I have a B.C. Rich Bich Perfect 10 (neckthrough) which has a 24-5/8 scale with 24 frets and octave strings much like a 12 string guitar except the two lowest toned strings are singles. 
I tune down 2 steps, to C and use a capo when I need to adjust, anyways my tuning is:

C4,C4 (matched)
G3,G4 (octave)
Eb3,Eb4 (octave)
Bb2.Bb3 (octave)
F2 (single)
C2 (single

My trouble is that the G4 string is quite high as you can imagine and has a tendency to break, thus the reason I use such low tuning to begin with. I am completely unable to use a C5 because it would just be far too thin and delicate although I would like to if it were possible. 
Can anyone recommend what string gauges I should use? Obviously buying sets of strings for this set up is rather tricky and most of the guitar techs at retail stores just arent much help. 
Thanks!

*TLDR: What strings should I use for C5, G4, Eb4, Bb3, F2, C2? On a 24-5/8 scale neck?*


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Even with a 12 string you don't do octaved strings past the G string, after that it's all just unison.

So honestly, I'd not worry about that, and maybe just drop the G down to unison, too, if it's still giving you problems. You'll still get a unique sound, just without the high G


----------



## ShadowImage

Good point... may try that. I would really like to keep the G4 though it may be impractical.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Mmkai...so I went to the music store, asked for a cable and a set of 8 strings D'Addario .09 - .65 and went to check other things.
Purchased a classical guitar, got back to the counter, paid, took my plastic bag with stuff and got home.
When I took the strings out of the bag, WOW, Ernie Ball .10-.75
Despite the fact that I prefer D'Addario, I use my guitars in E standard and it would really annoy me to tune the RG2228 in D.
Music store is not near and I don't have much time to go, so I'll use those anyway.
What do you think if I tune a 27" in E with the .10-.75?
I don't expect to bend the E string at all  but what other negatives will I face?


----------



## Winspear

ShadowImage said:


> Good point... may try that. I would really like to keep the G4 though it may be impractical.



G4 should be perfectly safe at that scale length. Check around the nut, tuner and bridge for any sharp area you can soften. You really should be able to tune to G# on that scale length without breakage. The gauge does not make much difference because although thicker means more tension, it is also stronger proportional to taking that tension. An 008 gauge will feel regular in G on that scale. 
However, tuning to unison is a nice idea too. Personally I really like tuning 12 strings that way rather than the typical G4 on the 3rd string that they have.


----------



## ElectroThrashFunk

So, what do you think about this Circle K set:

Seven String Guitar Set - .009 to .067 --Xtra Light top 
.067 .051 .035 .025 .017p .013p .009p
A E A D G B E

for a 26.5" Blackjack SLS C-7?

(I'm new to the guitar, and got an SGR C-7 that will be returned tomorrow to GC when my Blackjack gets here...
I had the "luthier" at GC throw on a set of D'Addario 10-59's with the cheap SGR setup before I brought it home, and as a guitar beginner I'm not getting the bending range I'd like on the high E right out of the gate... just tough it out with the set of EB 10-46's like comes from Schecter on the Blackjack + change out the 56 for a 64, 66, 68, 70??? for standard with Drop A, or does this Circle K set sound like it makes more sense?)

Thanks in advance.
(& I'm new to guitar but have a lifetime of classical music/14 years of theory classes/electric cello experience/etc.)


----------



## asopala

Anybody mind recommending a good, balanced set for a 7 string with a 26.5 inch scale in standard tuning ranging from 8.5 to 74? I am also wondering if such a large gap would cause significant complications.


----------



## Alfrer

Hey guys, I'm having some problems with my RG8. Got some new set of strings (ernie ball 8 set 010 - 013 - 017 - 030w - 042w - 054w - 064w - 074w) and totally lost at the string setting. It's all buzzy and shit. I even worked on the truss rod a bit(turned 1/4 to right), still buzzy as hell. Any suggestions?


----------



## rockskate4x

asopala said:


> Anybody mind recommending a good, balanced set for a 7 string with a 26.5 inch scale in standard tuning ranging from 8.5 to 74? I am also wondering if such a large gap would cause significant complications.



That's quite the tension gap to fill. Here is my best shot:
len 26.5
E4 .0085 dapl == 12.66#
B3 .012 dapl == 14.15#
G3 .016 dapl == 15.85#
D3 .028 danw == 23.01#
A2 .039 danw == 24.59#
E2 .054 danw == 26.12#
B1 .074 danw == 27.42#

Honestly I think it's too tight on the bottom. Not because it would be dangerous for the guitar, but because those strings will be really choked/bassy sounding on the bottom. If you want light top/heavy bottom for that guitar i'd do something more like this:

E4 .0085 dapl == 12.66#
B3 .012 dapl == 14.15#
G3 .016 dapl == 15.85#
D3 .026 danw == 19.88#
A2 .036 danw == 21.1#
E2 .049 danw == 21.25#
B1 .066 danw == 22.15#

This still get's you jeff loomis-worthy tension on the bottom, which is plenty for anybody (too much for most)


----------



## rockskate4x

ElectroThrashFunk said:


> So, what do you think about this Circle K set:
> 
> Seven String Guitar Set - .009 to .067 --Xtra Light top
> .067 .051 .035 .025 .017p .013p .009p
> A E A D G B E
> 
> for a 26.5" Blackjack SLS C-7?
> 
> (I'm new to the guitar, and got an SGR C-7 that will be returned tomorrow to GC when my Blackjack gets here...
> I had the "luthier" at GC throw on a set of D'Addario 10-59's with the cheap SGR setup before I brought it home, and as a guitar beginner I'm not getting the bending range I'd like on the high E right out of the gate... just tough it out with the set of EB 10-46's like comes from Schecter on the Blackjack + change out the 56 for a 64, 66, 68, 70??? for standard with Drop A, or does this Circle K set sound like it makes more sense?)
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> (& I'm new to guitar but have a lifetime of classical music/14 years of theory classes/electric cello experience/etc.)



len 26.5
E4 .009 ckplg == 14.25#
B3 .013 ckplg == 16.69#
G3 .017 ckplg == 17.97#
D3 .025 ckwng == 21.34#
A2 .035 ckwng == 21.93#
E2 .051 ckwng == 25.33#
A1 .067 ckwng == 19.16#

I think there are a few odd things about this set for what you are looking for. I don't care for the .009, .013, .017 series of strings unless you are trying to bridge the gap between a loose E4 and a tight D3. If you liked the way that your middle wounds felt, you really don't need to go tighter. I'd keep the light strings more consistent, scale back the middle wounds so that they feel like the middle strings on your current set. The .067 should match these nicely 

len 26.5
E4 .009 ckplg == 14.25#
B3 .012 ckplg == 14.22#
G3 .016 ckplg == 15.92#
D3 .024 ckwng == 19.6#
A2 .033 ckwng == 19.65#
E2 .045 ckwng == 20.01#
A1 .067 ckwng == 19.16#


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

ElectroThrashFunk said:


> So, what do you think about this Circle K set:
> 
> Seven String Guitar Set - .009 to .067 --Xtra Light top
> .067 .051 .035 .025 .017p .013p .009p
> A E A D G  B E
> 
> for a 26.5" Blackjack SLS C-7?
> 
> (I'm new to the guitar, and got an SGR C-7 that will be returned tomorrow to GC when my Blackjack gets here...
> I had the "luthier" at GC throw on a set of D'Addario 10-59's with the cheap SGR setup before I brought it home, and as a guitar beginner I'm not getting the bending range I'd like on the high E right out of the gate... just tough it out with the set of EB 10-46's like comes from Schecter on the Blackjack + change out the 56 for a 64, 66, 68, 70??? for standard with Drop A, or does this Circle K set sound like it makes more sense?)
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> (& I'm new to guitar but have a lifetime of classical music/14 years of theory classes/electric cello experience/etc.)



Is it just the higher register that you're having trouble bending with? If so, that Circle K set would be good, but you'd likely have to replace the 13 and 17 with a 12 and 16, respectively to keep the same feel as the 9 on the high E. 

If you don't want to mess around with getting single strings and are willing to tough it out on the high strings, I'd check out LaBella's 10-64 and 10-70 sets. They're both exactly the same as a normal set of 10's, but with the added 64 or 70 on the bottom, both of which will handle drop A far better than the 56 or 59 on most sets. 

I use the 10-70 set and swap the 46 for a 49 in drop A, but I like a bit more tension on the bass side  you'd likely fare well with the 10-64 set. 

They also have a 9-64 set if you'd rather have the light top end, but the same 4th through 7th strings of the 10-64 set


----------



## sephimetal

Quick question...

Ibanez RGD421 26.5" Scale

Strings: Ernie Ball Baritone Slinky

13 18 30 44 56 72

For a Standard B tuning, will work? or too streched?


----------



## rockskate4x

sephimetal said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Ibanez RGD421 26.5" Scale
> 
> Strings: Ernie Ball Baritone Slinky
> 
> 13 18 30 44 56 72
> 
> For a Standard B tuning, will work? or too streched?



It works if you like it, but i think 30 lbs of tension on a single string is way more than plenty

len 26.5
B3 .013 dapl == 16.61#
F3# .017 dapl == 15.94#
D3 .030 danw == 27.04#
A2 .044 danw == 30.97#
E2 .056 danw == 28.46#
B1 .072 danw == 26.1#

This set should feel like 10-46 tuned to E standard on your daddy's telecaster, so I think it would be a good starting point.
len 26.5
B3 .013 dapl == 16.61#
F3# .017 dapl == 15.94#
D3 .025 danw == 18.45#
A2 .034 danw == 19.01#
E2 .046 danw == 18.88#
B1 .059 danw == 17.8#

It's super easy to build and buy custom sets like this at D'Addario XL Nickel Wound Guitar Singles & Build your own String Set!


----------



## sephimetal

rockskate4x said:


> It works if you like it, but i think 30 lbs of tension on a single string is way more than plenty
> 
> len 26.5
> B3 .013 dapl == 16.61#
> F3# .017 dapl == 15.94#
> D3 .030 danw == 27.04#
> A2 .044 danw == 30.97#
> E2 .056 danw == 28.46#
> B1 .072 danw == 26.1#
> 
> This set should feel like 10-46 tuned to E standard on your daddy's telecaster, so I think it would be a good starting point.
> len 26.5
> B3 .013 dapl == 16.61#
> F3# .017 dapl == 15.94#
> D3 .025 danw == 18.45#
> A2 .034 danw == 19.01#
> E2 .046 danw == 18.88#
> B1 .059 danw == 17.8#
> 
> It's super easy to build and buy custom sets like this at D'Addario XL Nickel Wound Guitar Singles & Build your own String Set!




What about:

13 17 30 42 54 64
or
13 17 28 38 48 60

???

I'm looking for something more tight, like a 11-50 set tuned to E on a stratocaster


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

sephimetal said:


> I'm looking for something more tight, like a 11-50 set tuned to E on a stratocaster



Taking into account the scale length of the RGD, which adds about 1 pound of tension compared to a standard scale, I'd go with 13, 17, 28, 38, 48 or 49, 64


----------



## rockskate4x

sephimetal said:


> What about:
> 
> 13 17 30 42 54 64
> or
> 13 17 28 38 48 60
> 
> ???
> 
> I'm looking for something more tight, like a 11-50 set tuned to E on a stratocaster




len 26.5
B3 .0135 dapl == 17.91#
F3# .018 dapl == 17.87#
D3 .026 danw == 19.88#
A2 .036 danw == 21.1#
E2 .049 danw == 21.25#
B1 .064 danw == 20.79#

here ya go


----------



## Nag

I usually never need this thread because I know my tension stuff pretty well, but I got hit with some serious WTF just now.

I have an Ibanez RG827 (premium 7-string RG, edge zero-ii trem) and a Jackson Stars RR-J2SP (same specs as Jackson RR24, 6-string, schaller floyd).

The Ibanez is set up in standard tuning with 9-12-16-26-36-48-62 strings (Ernie Ball mixed with Skull Strings) and the Jackson is in drop C# with 10-14-18-28-38-56 Elixir strings.

I threw all this in the String Tension Calculator and turns out, the strings on the Jackson have slightly more tension. BUT BUT BUT they feel a lot easier to play... at least to trempick black metal style stuff on. It's less tiring on my picking hand, the strings feel like they resist less (on the Ibanez I have to push harder with my wrist, which is very tiring when trempicking fast chords). How is that possible ? why does it play easier if the strings are tighter ?

Now apparently there's "perceived tension", and I wanna know if someone can explain me WTF is going on here. the only major differences I can see between both guitars is, not the same trem system, and the Ibanez is a 7-string (but I don't see how that would affect this here issue). string brand ? elixirs being more flexible than EBs ?

so yeah, any info is welcome.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

My best guess for that is that, because the strings are tighter, they are less likely to give into the pick before the pick goes through it, meaning you're pushing the string sideways a lot less before it actually sounds, meaning you don't have to put as much effort into it.


----------



## pantsaregood

Trying to find a set that feels balanced on my 25.5 inch 7 string.

Currently I use 10/13/17p/26w/36/46/62 tuned to B standard. No significant problems, but I can only bend the high E string up by one step. I want to try something that's a bit more well-balanced on the heavier strings, but I also want to be able to bend my thinner strings. I was thinking of something like 9/11/16p/26w/36/48/64. My question ultimately comes down to this: will I be able to bend with greater ease using these gauges? Is it dangerous for my neck to have a relatively high amount of tension on the heavier strings, and comparatively less on the smallest three?

Also, would a 12 work better than an 11 in this context? The 11 only have 11 lbs of tension, while a 9 at E has 13.1 lbs and a 16 at G has 14.7 lbs.


----------



## Pilgrim of the Dark

So, I'm new to dealing with tension; I ised to just buy a set and slap them on. However, now that I've purchased an Ibanez RG852 Prestige 8 string that comes stock with a .065 F# string... I'm seeing the importance of tension calculators. The stock strings on this guitar are flubby and sound like garbage with plenty of buzzing all over on the low B and F# (tuned to E) at 2.6mm action at 12th fret and slight neck relief.

I've get calculating a balanced set, but I had a couple questions to further help me choose:

1) what is the optimal tension in pounds to shoot for? I hear around 14-15, and others say to try to stay around 19-20...

2) what do you balance off of, the highest string and try to get everything else's tension to match up?

3) how do you know how many pounds if tension will work for you?


----------



## t_rod

Nagash said:


> I usually never need this thread because I know my tension stuff pretty well, but I got hit with some serious WTF just now.
> 
> I have an Ibanez RG827 (premium 7-string RG, edge zero-ii trem) and a Jackson Stars RR-J2SP (same specs as Jackson RR24, 6-string, schaller floyd).
> 
> The Ibanez is set up in standard tuning with 9-12-16-26-36-48-62 strings (Ernie Ball mixed with Skull Strings) and the Jackson is in drop C# with 10-14-18-28-38-56 Elixir strings.
> 
> I threw all this in the String Tension Calculator and turns out, the strings on the Jackson have slightly more tension. BUT BUT BUT they feel a lot easier to play... at least to trempick black metal style stuff on. It's less tiring on my picking hand, the strings feel like they resist less (on the Ibanez I have to push harder with my wrist, which is very tiring when trempicking fast chords). How is that possible ? why does it play easier if the strings are tighter ?
> 
> Now apparently there's "perceived tension", and I wanna know if someone can explain me WTF is going on here. the only major differences I can see between both guitars is, not the same trem system, and the Ibanez is a 7-string (but I don't see how that would affect this here issue). string brand ? elixirs being more flexible than EBs ?
> 
> so yeah, any info is welcome.


I think it has to do with the number of springs in the trem and the fact the the 7 string holds the trem springs with tighter overall tension than a 6 string. 
Say a 7 and a 6 string both have 15lbs of tension on all the strings. 7X15=105 while 6x15=90. At tuning, all the forces are balanced. The springs a pulling with 105lbs to match the 7 strings, and the springs on the 6 are pulling with 90lbs. But, total force equals 0 (105-105,90-90) because nothing is accelerating, its balanced. When you pull, or pluck, on the string its no longer balanced and now you pulling against greater tension on the 7 vs the 6. 
I have a lighter gauge set on my 7 than my 6, but the 7 still feels heavier to bend.


----------



## Black43

Ok, I apologize for the noob question (I've asked a lot of these lately) but if I put 10-52's on a 6 string Edge Zero II-equipped Ibanez Premium, will I have to readjust the whole guitar? For example re-intonate, adjust neck relief etc. just because I changed the string gauge? (from 9-42's)


----------



## sadicus

Hey everyone,
I have a project guitar I'm experimenting with, anyone using a tuning like this?
Douglas Hadron 725
Douglas Hadron 725 NA - RondoMusic.com

Current gauges: .015, .018, .026, .036, .046, .054, .064
Current Tuning: e4 G3 B3 D3 A2 D2 A1

Optimal gauges: .017 .020 .029 .040 .052 .051 .072
Desired Tuning: D4 A3 F3 C3 G2 C2 G1

..Also, looking for a TX Lutherie that is not afraid to work on extended range guitars, and Floyd Rose setups.


----------



## crg123

My Kalium strings order for my friend's OAF FF 27"-30" Scale 10 string that I'm borrowing while he studies abroad. I'm tuning it to BEADGCFADG 

5x .008 guitar plain core (no wrap) 
1x .011 guitar plain core (no wrap) 
1x .014 guitar plain core (no wrap) 
1x .018 guitar plain core (no wrap) 
1x .025 hybrid guitar string 
1x .033 hybrid guitar string 
1x .045 hybrid guitar string 
1x .061 hybrid guitar string 
1x .082 hybrid guitar string 
1x .106 hybrid guitar string 

* Note all the .008's I bought to be sure with the G string haha. Skip said that with a 27" Scale G should work fine with their .008's but can never be too safe!

I don't really have any questions since this is what they came up with for me, but I just wanted to show it off since it's a pretty wild variety due to the Fanned frets and the 10 strings haha.


----------



## crg123

crg123 said:


> My Kalium strings order for my friend's OAF FF 27"-30" Scale 10 string that I'm borrowing while he studies abroad. I'm tuning it to BEADGCFADG
> 
> 5x .008 guitar plain core (no wrap)
> 1x .011 guitar plain core (no wrap)
> 1x .014 guitar plain core (no wrap)
> 1x .018 guitar plain core (no wrap)
> 1x .025 hybrid guitar string
> 1x .033 hybrid guitar string
> 1x .045 hybrid guitar string
> 1x .061 hybrid guitar string
> 1x .082 hybrid guitar string
> 1x .106 hybrid guitar string
> 
> * Note all the .008's I bought to be sure with the G string haha. Skip said that with a 27" Scale G should work fine with their .008's but can never be too safe!
> 
> I don't really have any questions since this is what they came up with for me, but I just wanted to show it off since it's a pretty wild variety due to the Fanned frets and the 10 strings haha.




Edit: After looking at this thing for a bit since I got it, I really hope that the .106 works. It might be too big to fit through the bridge, and might not sit on the nut properly since the nut is cut super close to the edge of the fretboard... I guess I'll find out today. It's Hollowway's old OAF if you're curious.


damn, I didn't mean to create a new post, I just wanted to update my old one...


----------



## vilk

I've got a 28" scale 7 string on the way. I'm thinking to tune it to drop F...

I don't suppose I ought to really use any string packs that I would find at the store because generally these aren't designed for 28" scale guitars... 

I know there's a string tension calculator and all that jazz but I don't know how to use it or what any of the information it turns out means. Because I'm a dummy. So can one of you smarties just tell me what to do? Please


----------



## Daeniel

Hi guys, I want to tune my JP7 to DropA - any advice on which string gauges I should get? Thanks!


----------



## Preacher

Can anyone have a look at this and let me know what you think?

Scale: 28 5/8 inches or 727.05mm
Note Gauge Tension Plain/Wound
f#4 7 15 PLAIN
d#4 10 16.61 PLAIN
B3 12 15.94 PLAIN
F#3 16 18.45 PLAIN
b2 26 19.01 wound
F#2 35 18.88 wound
b1 50 17.8 wound
F#1 68 17 wound


Seems ok to me for a normalish set, im trying to take an open B tuning and expand it to a higher and lower note. I normally tune open C, but the scale on my 8 makes reaching g4 a risky proposition.


----------



## TOM4S

Hello!
Help, I need an advice concerning strings. I'm a bit lost in the strings gauges, I've just had my first 7 strings baritone guitar and I want to change the strings because they are a bit too soft for a G# tuning. 

For my Ibanez Apex 1 (tuned to A) I use a 10-60, but I think it's too much for a baritone, am I wrong? Actually, it's the baritone thing which screws my points of reference.

Complete tuning from low to high: G#,C#,F#,B,E,G#,C#

Thanks!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

pantsaregood said:


> Trying to find a set that feels balanced on my 25.5 inch 7 string.
> 
> Currently I use 10/13/17p/26w/36/46/62 tuned to B standard. No significant problems, but I can only bend the high E string up by one step. I want to try something that's a bit more well-balanced on the heavier strings, but I also want to be able to bend my thinner strings. I was thinking of something like 9/11/16p/26w/36/48/64. My question ultimately comes down to this: will I be able to bend with greater ease using these gauges? Is it dangerous for my neck to have a relatively high amount of tension on the heavier strings, and comparatively less on the smallest three?
> 
> Also, would a 12 work better than an 11 in this context? The 11 only have 11 lbs of tension, while a 9 at E has 13.1 lbs and a 16 at G has 14.7 lbs.



I'd use a 12 instead of an 11  so 9, 12, 16, 26, 36, 48, 64.


----------



## VaultDweller

I just got a 25" scale PRS SE Custom 25 7-string, and I wanna be able to tune it down to drop Ab/G# without re-tuning every 30 seconds. I've been searching on the forum for correct gauges, and there are a lot of different opinions.

I have two questions:
What gauge do you recommend, and why? I know Aaron Marshall uses a .68 on the 7th. Will .10 .13 .17 .30 .42 .52 .68 be good?
What brand do you recommend? I wanted to try Circle K strings, but on their website it said that through body stringing will not work because of the tapered section on their strings being too short for that.

Thanks


----------



## TauSigmaNova

I play E standard and Drop D on a 25.5 with 10-46 gauges. What do I pick for C standard and Drop C on the same.guitar with same or a little more tension.

Thinking maybe 11-54 Beefy Slinky by EB?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

VaultDweller said:


> I just got a 25" scale PRS SE Custom 25 7-string, and I wanna be able to tune it down to drop Ab/G# without re-tuning every 30 seconds. I've been searching on the forum for correct gauges, and there are a lot of different opinions.
> 
> I have two questions:
> What gauge do you recommend, and why? I know Aaron Marshall uses a .68 on the 7th. Will .10 .13 .17 .30 .42 .52 .68 be good?
> What brand do you recommend? I wanted to try Circle K strings, but on their website it said that through body stringing will not work because of the tapered section on their strings being too short for that.
> 
> Thanks



The 10-52+68 will work, but if you're having tuning issues that severe it's probably not the strings causing it. I'd make sure the nut is slotted properly and that the hardware doesn't have any weird burrs or loose parts. 

Circle K strings are great! Their gauges and tension are a little different, so I'd try 10, 13, 17, 28, 37, 49 and at least a 67 for the G#. Don't worry about them not fitting through the body; that only becomes an issue with bass strings of enormous sizes, like 160+ 



TauSigmaNova said:


> I play E standard and Drop D on a 25.5 with 10-46 gauges. What do I pick for C standard and Drop C on the same.guitar with same or a little more tension.
> 
> Thinking maybe 11-54 Beefy Slinky by EB?



The D'addario 12-60 set has comparable tension in C standard as a 10-46 set in standard. For drop C and D standard I'd look at their 11-56 set


----------



## Zalbu

I've been thinking about experimenting a bit with what kind of strings I use for a while now since I always buy my strings online and I can order them as singles. I've been using 10-52 strings forever now but the difference in feel when you go from the D string to the G string is a little too big for me and it makes jazz chords and stuff feel clunkier to play compared to 10-46s. Regular 10-46 strings are too loose for me so what would a good "hybrid set" between the 10-13-17-26-36-46 and the 10-13-17-30-42-52 be?

I'm thinking about just moving one step down and using 10-13-17-28-40-50, but would the difference in feel even be noticable at that point? I might go with a 48 for the E string but I don't want to sacrifice too much tension either. I've tried 11s but i don't really vibe with the thicker high strings.


----------



## Winspear

len 25.5
e2 .046 danw == 17.48#
a2 .036 danw == 19.54#
d3 .026 danw == 18.41#
g3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
b3 .013 dapl == 15.38#
e4 .010 dapl == 16.21#

len 25.5
e2 .052 danw == 22.01#
a2 .042 danw == 26.31#
d3 .030 danw == 25.04#
g3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
b3 .013 dapl == 15.38#
e4 .010 dapl == 16.21#

len 25.5
e2 .050 danw == 20.46#
a2 .040 danw == 23.95#
d3 .028 danw == 21.3#
g3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
b3 .013 dapl == 15.38#
e4 .010 dapl == 16.21#

A pretty good hybrid but if you're buying singles you might as well balance it a bit more. 

len 25.5
e2 .050 danw == 20.46#
a2 .036 danw == 19.54#
d3 .027 danw == 19.85#
g3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
b3 .013 dapl == 15.38#
e4 .010 dapl == 16.21#

Would be really nice. The only problem with 10-46 imo is the 46 E being looser than the A and D and bordering on too loose. 10-52 fixes that but makes the A and D unnecessarily tight. 50-36-27 or 26 is ideal with 17 13 10. The 50 40 28 would do though for sure!


----------



## Zalbu

Hm, turns out that the store doesn't sell singles that are smaller than 17 and doesn't sell a 27 either. They sell 24, 25, 26, and 28... But then I might as well buy a 10-46 pack and just replace the 46 with a 50. I'll give it a shot, thanks!

And now that you mentioned it, I'm doing some bends on my guitar in E standard and the A string feels ridiculously tight...


----------



## Winspear

Great idea haha not sure why I never thought of that!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Zalbu said:


> Hm, turns out that the store doesn't sell singles that are smaller than 17 and doesn't sell a 27 either. They sell 24, 25, 26, and 28... But then I might as well buy a 10-46 pack and just replace the 46 with a 50.



I do pretty much that on my 7 that I keep in drop A. I start with a 10-46 set, then swap the 46 for a 48/49 and add a 68/70 for the low A.


----------



## lurgar

I'd like to mix things up a bit and try Open C tuning (with a low G) on my 25.5" 7 string.

Here are the gauges I came up with going by the Circle K diagram. Am I doing this right?

e - .009 - 13.2lbs
C - .012 - 14.8lbs
G - .016 - 14.7lbs
C - .024 - 14.4lbs
G - .033 - 14.4lbs
C - .051 - 14.8lbs
G - .067 - 14.1lbs


----------



## Winspear

You are - but I wouldn't recommend balanced like that. When most people say balanced tension on guitar they actually mean balanced wounds - just fixing the floppy bass problem most sets have. Unless you have done an even balance very deliberately, I recommend a good 4lbs more on the wounds. I generally shoot for 18.5-20.5lbs on the wound strings and then step down to around 17lbs on the last wound string and then go around 13-15 on the plains. That feels nice and balanced. Most people would find a set where the plains feel as tight as the wounds to feel 'unbalanced'. With your set the plains wont be too tight at all but the basses will be too loose for most. The tensions I just suggested would feel like a more fine tuned 'regular tension'. You may want to go around 17 on the wounds if you'd usually use super slinkys though.


----------



## lurgar

I've been using a balanced .010 set from D'Addario for a while and was just thinking that balanced would be better. I may actually taylor it to be a bit heavier on the wound side.


----------



## Winspear

Ok cool! If you are good with balanced that's fine but I'd certainly suggest basing it around a .010 E and not a .009, then. Balanced with a 009 is just too loose on the wounds. Plug your current set in to see what the tensions read and adjust from there to what you think will feel better. You could even mimic the planned set tension by adjusting your current tuning with current gauges using the calculator


----------



## lurgar

I was trying to use the old calculators I had, but apparently Java's recent updates broke functionality of them for me.  Ah well, I probably need to learn how to do it manually anyways.


----------



## Winspear

A friend had some trouble too. I had to install on a fresh PC yesterday and used this link http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/at...g-tension-calculator-v0-1-9-out-stc-0.1.9.zip and the Java website link and it works  But aye you could use the chart to reference across in reverse like that too, to see what to tune to with current gauges to mimic the feel of the set you are thinking of


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I use a 12-16-30-42-54-74 set on my 25.5 RG 6 string for Open C, and while it's not balanced in the slightest, it feels fantastic, and sounds great. Right now it's a set of Ernie Balls on there (ew) but hopefully some NYXLs are next. Give that set a shot!


----------



## Preacher

So, thinking of switching it up a bit on my Agile 828 pro. Its a 28.625" scale, and I want to tune it D A D A D G B e, but the lowest 2 strings I want to use bass strings if possible for the different tone it gives. Is this wise in anyway shape or form? I only use those strings for cleans and I want to try and incorporate nice bass tones into my playing really. If I were to do this (and I know I would need to mess around with tuners, what string gauges for the lot would you recommend? Ideally im looking for a balanced set with the feel of standard tuning on a 25.5" scale superstrat, so I know the guarges would need to be a bit lower to allow for this.


----------



## jerm

I just re-strung my DC700 with custom gauge D'Addarios from Welcome to Guitar Strings Online - Your Custom Guitar String Shop...

I went with 10-13-17-24-32-44-59; tuned to B Standard 

Tried to get as close to 16lbs of tension on each string. So far I love it. The guitar came with Elixir's and the 56 which only puts 15lbs of tension on the low B is just too floppy but this D'addario 59 is awesome. 

For me 16 lbs on the top un-wound strings is perfect and 16-17lbs on the wound strings is perfect.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Preacher, try this set!

Len 28.625

E4 .009" dapl == 16.55#
B3 .012" dapl == 16.52#
G3 .015" dapl == 16.25#
D3 .022" danw == 16.81#
A2 .030" danw == 17.71#
D2 .046" danw == 17.49#
A1 .060" daxb == 17.09#
D1 .090" daxb == 17.19#

Keep in mind, however, that part of what gives bass strings their particular sound is the fact that they're more than 3 times that tension, and on a MUCH longer scale. It might not sound the way you're expecting, probably much more dull, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Preacher

Zeno said:


> Preacher, try this set!
> 
> Len 28.625
> 
> E4 .009" dapl == 16.55#
> B3 .012" dapl == 16.52#
> G3 .015" dapl == 16.25#
> D3 .022" danw == 16.81#
> A2 .030" danw == 17.71#
> D2 .046" danw == 17.49#
> A1 .060" daxb == 17.09#
> D1 .090" daxb == 17.19#
> 
> Keep in mind, however, that part of what gives bass strings their particular sound is the fact that they're more than 3 times that tension, and on a MUCH longer scale. It might not sound the way you're expecting, probably much more dull, but it's worth a try.



TYVM, will try these and report back on the soundings


----------



## 7soundz

I have an Ibanez RG7420 that's been giving me some trouble to get setup. Since I got it from sweetwater it was setup properly with only minor adjustments made to the tuning since receiving it. 
I noticed that over time the trem started to dip toward the headstock and I tried to adjust the trem but the tension got very tight and the guitar got out of tune. I realized that before adjusting the trem that I had forgotten to remove the locking nut. 

After removing the locking nut and trying to retune the guitar the tuning stability went completely haywire. Normally it would take me 5 minutes to tune the guitar, but now it just never gets a balanced tuning.

Any ideas on how I can "reset" the guitar so that it can be tuned properly?


----------



## hysealia1

While this might not be an entirely relevant question, I still feel as though it might fit in this thread.

To ask a similar question to 7soundz, I have been having a few issues with my brand new Schecter Hellraiser C-7 with the Floyd. It was also purchased from Sweetwater with the whole 50 something point setup being done for B Standard.

As soon as I received the guitar, after unlocking the nut, I dropped the low B to an A. After doing this though, I seemed to have quite an intense level of fret buzz below the 7th fret.

Now it is worth mentioning that when I did drop the tuning, I didn't play around with the springs in the back or anything like that. Just the simple 'traditional' tuning method of using the grovers on the neck.

It isn't just the A that is having issues, all other strings have the same trouble. But I can say that the A is now pretty loose, so I will be looking for a different gauge in the near future anyway as that is Drop A is my main tuning at this point (26.5" scale, any suggestions?).

Should I be looking at the truss rod first or be altering the action instead? I guess you guys can understand my hesitance of altering the setup without knowing all I need to at this point


----------



## hysealia1

Actually that post isn't relevant at all, what am I talking about.

Just ordered a set of Ernie's 10-64 anyway, so hopefully they help the Drop A playability a bit.


----------



## Zalbu

Zalbu said:


> I've been thinking about experimenting a bit with what kind of strings I use for a while now since I always buy my strings online and I can order them as singles. I've been using 10-52 strings forever now but the difference in feel when you go from the D string to the G string is a little too big for me and it makes jazz chords and stuff feel clunkier to play compared to 10-46s. Regular 10-46 strings are too loose for me so what would a good "hybrid set" between the 10-13-17-26-36-46 and the 10-13-17-30-42-52 be?
> 
> I'm thinking about just moving one step down and using 10-13-17-28-40-50, but would the difference in feel even be noticable at that point? I might go with a 48 for the E string but I don't want to sacrifice too much tension either. I've tried 11s but i don't really vibe with the thicker high strings.


So I've been waiting a month for my order and I just splattered blood all over my strings after a rowdy gig so I went down to the store and bought a 10-46 pack but kept the 52 gauge string on and I'm really enjoying it. The low E string doesn't feel like a wet noodle when you're playing gallop-y stuff and the thinner A and D strings makes bends and chords less strenuous on the left hand. 

Unfortunately the fret bands on the first five frets are really worn down so I can't adjust the truss rod to where I want it to be without having a bunch of notes fret out completely, so having the truss rod properly adjusted would give me just a bit more tension that would make this feel perfect.

Oh, and the most important thing: I don't have to pick so hard before the string actually bulges. Maybe that's just a sign that I play with too thick/stiff picks though...


----------



## Kittenflower

This probably has been asked already, but where does one find loose strings at 0.076 and beyond in Europe? All I can find are 8 string sets in which the lowest string is a 0.074. The euro dealers just don't bother with ERG needs...


----------



## Kittenflower

Oh I just found Banzaimusic.com. They've got 0.080 ghs strings  Nevermind!


----------



## Apollo240

Are 13-76's too thick for whole step down(adgcfad)?


----------



## sartorious

Apollo240 said:


> Are 13-76's too thick for whole step down(adgcfad)?


Here are tensions at some common scale lengths. I'm not familiar with 13-76 sets, so you may want to use String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998 to sort out the rest of the strings.

len 25.5"
D .013" PL == 21.75#
A,,, .076" NW == 21.25#

len 26.5"
D .013" PL == 23.49#
A,,, .076" NW == 22.95#

len 27"
D .013" PL == 24.39#
A,,, .076" NW == 23.82#

And yeah, that's way tighter than I'd go, but a look through this thread might find others who like strings that way.


----------



## Aso

What would I need for strings to get similar tension to a KM-7 with stock strings on my RG7421? I know the scale length is different which is tripping me up along with I've always just stuck whatever I had for strings on before. After getting my KM-7 I've found I really like how the guitar plays so I am trying to get a similar feel on my RG7421


----------



## Apollo240

sartorious said:


> Here are tensions at some common scale lengths. I'm not familiar with 13-76 sets, so you may want to use String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998 to sort out the rest of the strings.
> 
> len 25.5"
> D .013" PL == 21.75#
> A,,, .076" NW == 21.25#
> 
> len 26.5"
> D .013" PL == 23.49#
> A,,, .076" NW == 22.95#
> 
> len 27"
> D .013" PL == 24.39#
> A,,, .076" NW == 23.82#
> 
> And yeah, that's way tighter than I'd go, but a look through this thread might find others who like strings that way.



Thanks! I think ill pop them all off and move them over 1. Ill add a new .10 for the high e. Set the .74 aside


----------



## Hertz32

I use an .080 D'addario NYXL on my low A# on my 24 3/4" scale Dean Soltero, how would I work out what gauges I'd need to get a balanced set for a 30" 8 string tuned To Drop E? (EBEADGBE)


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^I use this site: Hikky Z's String Assembler it'll show you how much tension is on that 80 at that scale and pitch, then you can plug in different gauges, scale lengths, and pitches to set up your 8 to feel similar to the Dean. 

I plugged in all of this info already, and even an 80 gauge on the 8 string tuned to E would have about 6 pounds less tension than what you have on the Dean now. I'd look into Circle K/Kalium strings for this. An 86 or 90 from them would give you the tension you're looking for


----------



## Hertz32

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ^I use this site: Hikky Z's String Assembler it'll show you how much tension is on that 80 at that scale and pitch, then you can plug in different gauges, scale lengths, and pitches to set up your 8 to feel similar to the Dean.
> 
> I plugged in all of this info already, and even an 80 gauge on the 8 string tuned to E would have about 6 pounds less tension than what you have on the Dean now. I'd look into Circle K/Kalium strings for this. An 86 or 90 from them would give you the tension you're looking for



Cheers man! 

Edit: settled on a Circle K .009-.086 set, which looks monstrously heavy even to me on a 30" scale. Ah well, I'll play with loads of different tunings other than Drop E.


----------



## fps

I have 10-52 with a low 64 for a guitar a half step down with bottom two strings dropped again to C# and (lowest) G#. Sounds alright? The Meshuggah guys use very light strings after all on the low strings.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

fps said:


> I have 10-52 with a low 64 for a guitar a half step down with bottom two strings dropped again to C# and (lowest) G#. Sounds alright? The Meshuggah guys use very light strings after all on the low strings.



If you like it and it's not causing problems, then that's really all that matters  I'd personally boost the 7th string up to a 68, but I like a medium-heavy feel on my wound strings. 

My ideal set for the tuning you're using (on a standard scale, assumedly) would be 10, 13.5, 17, 28, 38, 52 or 54, then a 70-74 (all D'addario) depending on how I'm feeling/what's available. 

guitarstringsonline.com lets you build custom sets for a good amount less than regular sets depending on what you need.


----------



## ddawson2012

Gents - don from D'Addario here - i posted a new thread on this but figured it might make sense here as well.

It's taken us a little more than 2 years to dial this project in but thanks to many (including a few members of this forum), we've finally launched our new String Tension Pro Web App - you can find it here - String Tension Pro

We'll be adding additional features in the future but we'd be interested in hearing any feedback you might have regarding it's functionality. You can either submit it on the site or you can email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## Winspear

Awesome stuff Don!


----------



## jerm

ddawson2012 said:


> Gents - don from D'Addario here - i posted a new thread on this but figured it might make sense here as well.
> 
> It's taken us a little more than 2 years to dial this project in but thanks to many (including a few members of this forum), we've finally launched our new String Tension Pro Web App - you can find it here - String Tension Pro
> 
> We'll be adding additional features in the future but we'd be interested in hearing any feedback you might have regarding it's functionality. You can either submit it on the site or you can email me directly at [email protected]


This is awesome. I was however wondering why the 0.059 Nickel wound has a tension of 16.4 here: http://daddario.com/upload/tension_chart_13934.pdf

however on this new site it shows 15.87?


----------



## Winspear

There are many mistakes on the D'addario tension chart for some reason it seems. I found them when using the string weights listed there with the actual formula for tension which I needed for some other scale lengths on classical guitar. Sometimes the string weights will be clearly wrong too, e.g. a thicker gauge having a lighter weight than one next to it. Hmm..I'm not sure which I'd go by - the calculator I have downloaded returns 16.4 too and I presume that's working off formula. Can't be sure though!


----------



## ddawson2012

If you check the FAQ on the string tension pro site, you'll note that we've updated all the calculations. We started measuring the tension on our strings back in 1991. Much has changed in that timeframe; technology, materials, machinery, etc - so we've advanced what we're able to provide. The Strings, as they are manufactured has not changed. Only the calculations and results that we're now providing. For more detail - check the FAQ located in the upper right hand side of that app.


----------



## ayaotd

What would you guys suggest for Drop E on an eight string RGA. I had an Ernie Ball 8 strinf set which was .010 .013 .017 .030 .042 .054 .064 .074 I found the .074 was a bit loose for my liking.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah that set is silly.. the EAD are tight, the B is normal and the F# (exageratted by E) is floppy. Their other set with an 80 on the bottom is much better but I still wouldn't suggest it for your tuning.
Get a 10-46 set, a 62, and a 90. That's balanced for drop E. For drop tuning the dropped string should be around double it's higher octave in gauge.


----------



## jerm

Perfect B standard for my DC700 according to the String Tension Pro would be 10, 13.5, 17, 24, 33, 45/46, 60, love 16 lbs of tension


----------



## S1Player

Hello everyone - I am just not seeing a clear answer on any of my searches.

On a 25.5-27 multiscale guitar - tuned to BEADGbe:

1) What specific string gauges do I need to get the equivalent feel of "10's"?
2) What specific string gauges do I need to get the equivalent feel of "9's"?

I did do a search on SSO and the internet - and I am just not seeing this answer.


----------



## stevexc

S1Player said:


> Hello everyone - I am just not seeing a clear answer on any of my searches.
> 
> On a 25.5-27 multiscale guitar - tuned to BEADGbe:
> 
> 1) What specific string gauges do I need to get the equivalent feel of "10's"?
> 2) What specific string gauges do I need to get the equivalent feel of "9's"?
> 
> I did do a search on SSO and the internet - and I am just not seeing this answer.



Similar to D'addario 10s

Similar to D'addario 9s

Assuming it's a straight 1/4" increase per string in scale from high e to low B.

Brought to you by String Tension Pro


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

The D'addario String Tension Pro says, for me, playing on a 26.5" scale in Drop Ab, then a good set would be:

.010, .014, .018, .026, .035, .048, .072. This makes all of the strings fall between 17 and 18lbs of tension.

Does that sound good? I'm planning on playing in Drop Ab and Drop G, and this set seems like it would make the tension nearly even for both tunings. It says Drop Ab will be all just above 17lbs of tension and in Drop G would be between 15-16lbs of tension.
Any suggestions? Is this not enough tension?


----------



## stevexc

17-18 pounds is great if you don't like bending on the treble strings. Keep in mind that "balanced tension" is really intended for _bass_ guitars, not electrics... typically you're gonna want your treble strings lighter than your bass strings. I think it's a decent tension for the bass strings though.

Although I'm getting different numbers than you... in Drop Ab, I'm getting ~17 pounds for treble and ~20 for bass, then in Drop G I'm getting ~15-16 for treble and ~18 for bass.

Although I think I've found a bug in the software, if I try to decrease the gauge for the .010, the gauge stays the same but the tension lowers... I think it's changing some other property in the background. Stringulator gives me 13.95 pounds at Drop G and 15.66 in Drop Ab which sounds a lot more usable. 

I'd personally use 10 13 18 (wound) for the high 3 strings, if Stringulator is giving me the correct values. That way they'd still be acceptable in Drop Ab. That's using my own preferences.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Gotcha. I very rarely bend my top strings, it's just not my style. I'll recheck though, as the treble strings did seem a bit off, maybe because I was trying to make the tension the same. I'll recalculate later.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I'm just gonna try a set of 10,13,17/18,26,35,48,70/72. Seems like it would work decently for me for Drop Ab and Drop G. I'm a noob at understanding strings and have been using the 10-59 set for these tunings, so I'm sure anything thicker will be better for me and I won't honestly notice a difference between a 70 or a 72 when I first try them haha.


----------



## ejarvenpaa

Hello guys!

As you can see, I'm a newcomer here and I would need some help choosing a suitable string gauges for my new Jackson JS32-7Q (Yay!). I am not too familiar with string tensions as I'm playing guitar as my second instrument and mainly to do composing for my solo project and just to have a good time.

Anyway, I already have one 6-string Jackson:
JSX-94 with 25,5" scale in C# standard with
010", 013", 017", 036", 052", 060"
and I quite like the feel of it, although if you have good tips for this guitar also, then please share them. 

Onwards, so my new guitar is a 7-string JS32-7Q with 26,5" scale, that I'm planning on tuning to the same C# standard with drop F#. Do you have some suggestions what kind of gauges/tensions would give a good tone and a nice playability little bit on the looser side?

Thanks for your help!

ps. I'm not sure how the standard pickups work with so much lower tuning but I'm planning on upgrading the pu's to nazgul/sentinent combo early next year...


----------



## ejarvenpaa

Okay, I found some rules-of-thumb about 13-15 for plains and 17-21 for wounded... Would someone more experienced care to ellaborate on my findings, if this would be something worth trying? I tried to match the tension to somewhat common string gauges nearby.

F#1 20.3 lb 080w
C#2 19.3 lb 052w
F#2 18.3 lb 038w
B2 17.7 lb 028w
E3 14.2 lb 018pl
G#3 13.6 lb 014pl
C#4 13.7 lb 0105pl


----------



## Lord Macragge

Hey Guys,

I'm trying to figure out what string gauges I would use on a 30" 7 string tuned to F standard. Just to give you an idea of my tension preferences, I like the tension on my 24.75" les paul which is tuned to E standard and has a set of ernie ball power slinkys (11,14,18p,28,38,48).

I know I won't exactly be shredding on a 30" guitar, but I wanted to get into 8 string sonic territory and on a 7. Thanks for helping out a noob!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'd try out a set like 12, 16, 24w, 32, 44, 56, 74. Maybe bump the lowest strings up to 46, 58/59, 80 for extra beef.


----------



## TheoreticalMotivator

I was thinking of tuning to GCGCFAD on a 26.5in guitar. Mostly doing chords and riffing for atmospheric stuff. Very little soloing. Was wondering what string set you'd recommend.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TheoreticalMotivator said:


> I was thinking of tuning to GCGCFAD on a 26.5in guitar. Mostly doing chords and riffing for atmospheric stuff. Very little soloing. Was wondering what string set you'd recommend.



11, 14, 18, 32, 42, 56, 74 would be a pretty reasonable set.


----------



## Max87

Hey guys, 

I have little issue here with intonation. I have a RGD Prestige 7-String, 26,5' scale length with a "tight end" fixed bridge. The tuning is D-Standard with a low A on top. My string-set is the following. 

A: 0.66
D: 0.54
G: 0.42
C: 0.30
F: 0.22 NW
A: 0.15 PL 
D: 0.115 PL

The tension feels right to me, I like a little more tension, i hate it when my strings go sharp to much when I pick harder. But here comes the bummer: I can't get my intonation right anymore. I have moved the saddles as far back as possible with this bridge, but my strings, especially the low A, still go sharp quite a bit when I compare the fretted string and the harmonic at the 12th fret. I have done intonation adjustments a couple of times before, but this is my fist sevenstring. Is there anything I might be doing wrong?? The rest of the set-up parameters are as recommended in the manual. 

Thx in advance!


----------



## kaup

I have an Ibanez RG8 (27 inch scale) & Ibanez SR706 Bass (34 inch scale)

I am trying to get them tuned to:

E B E A C# F# B E (the low E being the standard 4 string bass octave E and the high B & E only on the 8 string)


What would you guys recommend as the best string gauges to go with for these two instruments in this tuning?

I really want to start recording with them but this has been causing me problems.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Anyone got any recommendations for a 25.5-26.5" 7-string tuned B standard? I like the tightness of a 60 for the low B on 25.5" (which is 16.5lbs-ish tension I think) so what would be a good set for that?


----------



## Kobalt

*six-stringer request*

I've been longing to learn a lot of Chimaira for a long time, and that requires me to tune down to Drop C.

I use .010-.046 in E, Drop D, and Eb on occasions, and I would like to retain a similar tension and avoid truss rod adjustments as much as possible. I was wondering if anyone could suggest an ideal gauge for Drop C?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

D'addario has an 11-52 set that would be close enough, but still a teensy bit lighter on the top end. Give that a go!


----------



## will_shred

Hey guys, this isn't quite your normal string tension question. What would you suggest for a 24.75 inch scale, tuned to C standard? The guitar is currently strung up to E standard with 10-54 gauge or something along those lines. It's a 1982 Ibanez Artstar.


----------



## stevexc

will_shred said:


> Hey guys, this isn't quite your normal string tension question. What would you suggest for a 24.75 inch scale, tuned to C standard? The guitar is currently strung up to E standard with 10-54 gauge or something along those lines. It's a 1982 Ibanez Artstar.



D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL158 Nickel Wound, Baritone Light, 13-62

That'll be closest. Here's a comparison between the D'addario 10-52 set in E and that one in C on a 24.75 guitar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I don't really have a question or anything, but after a year or so of messing with different string gauges, I've decided these are the closest to perfect for me. I get them by buying three sets of strings and making two custom sets [9-46, 10-52 and 11-49]

Drop C#/Eb standard: 9 - 11 - 17 - 26 - 36 - 49
Drop C/D standard: 10 - 13 - 18 - 28 - 38 - 52

14lb for the 52/49 is kinda pushing it. It'd be pushing it more if the A and D strings were ~14lb as well because the strings would be easier to fret/bend sharp. The slightly higher tension of ~16-17lb on the A and D strings helps to prevent you from fretting/bending it sharp and when you tune it standard, the low E is closer to that 16-17lb range. The high strings are lower tension so they are more playable and less stiff.


----------



## blacai

I am new with the 8 string. I bought a blackjack atx c-8.
Using one of the calculators available on the forum(alex's) these are the results I get:
STRING SCALE (IN.) PITCH FREQ STRING STRING MASS TENSION (LBS) 
1 28 E4 329,6 PL009 0,00001794 15,8 
2 28 B3 246,9 PL012 0,0000319v 15,8 
3 28 G3 196,0 PL016 0,00005671 17,7 
4 28 D3 146,8 NW026 0,00012671 22,2 
5 28 A2 110,0 NW036 0,00023964 23,5
6 28 E2 82,4 NW046 0,00038216 21,1 
7 28 B1 61,7 NW064 0,00074984 23,2 
8 28 F#1 46,3 NW080 0,00115011 20,0 

Are these values reasonable? I am still a little bit confused about the term "proper tension"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kobalt

KingVee said:


> *six-stringer request*
> 
> I've been longing to learn a lot of Chimaira for a long time, and that requires me to tune down to Drop C.
> 
> I use .010-.046 in E, Drop D, and Eb on occasions, and I would like to retain a similar tension and avoid truss rod adjustments as much as possible. I was wondering if anyone could suggest an ideal gauge for Drop C?





Zeno said:


> D'addario has an 11-52 set that would be close enough, but still a teensy bit lighter on the top end. Give that a go!


So, I was now just wondering... Would 11-52 or 11-54 require nut filing? I'd like to be able to go back down to 10-46 down the road and therefore not switch the guitar PERMANENTLY (although for an undetermined period of time) to Drop C with 11's.


----------



## stevexc

It shouldn't. I've used everything from 9-42 to 11-56 in my LTD and my Tele - probably higher as well, come to think of it - with no ill effects. Worse case scenario, you can buy a second nut, they tend to cost roughly ~5-10 bucks for a decent Graphtech one and are a very easy mod. Like I said, though, I've never had to worry about that and I've been through some fairly broad gauges.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

I need strings for my new Epi Les Paul Custom. I want to tune this thing down to Drop B. I'm not a big fan of really hard strings (I like the feel of Standard D with 9s). What should I get?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> I need strings for my new Epi Les Paul Custom. I want to tune this thing down to Drop B. I'm not a big fan of really hard strings (I like the feel of Standard D with 9s). What should I get?



Dang, you like 'em light! 

9.5, 12, 17, 26, 34/36, 52 would be a pretty close match tension-wise to a set of 9's in D


----------



## FretsOnFyre

blacai said:


> I am new with the 8 string. I bought a blackjack atx c-8.
> Using one of the calculators available on the forum(alex's) these are the results I get:
> STRING SCALE (IN.) PITCH FREQ STRING STRING MASS TENSION (LBS)
> 1 28 E4 329,6 PL009 0,00001794 15,8
> 2 28 B3 246,9 PL012 0,0000319v 15,8
> 3 28 G3 196,0 PL016 0,00005671 17,7
> 4 28 D3 146,8 NW026 0,00012671 22,2
> 5 28 A2 110,0 NW036 0,00023964 23,5
> 6 28 E2 82,4 NW046 0,00038216 21,1
> 7 28 B1 61,7 NW064 0,00074984 23,2
> 8 28 F#1 46,3 NW080 0,00115011 20,0
> 
> Are these values reasonable? I am still a little bit confused about the term "proper tension"
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I don't play 8 strings, but I run 9-46+64 on a 7 string (exactly the gauges you have liste) and I love the feel of them. Hope that helps!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I think that's a totally acceptable set. I would drop the middle strings down a little bit, maybe 25-34-44-62 instead of 26-36-46-64, but that's personal preference


----------



## blacai

FretsOnFyre said:


> I don't play 8 strings, but I run 9-46+64 on a 7 string (exactly the gauges you have liste) and I love the feel of them. Hope that helps!



Thanks for the answer. 
I really like the feeling while playing with the current gauges. No buzzing or whatever and easy to play everywhere across the fretboard


----------



## Masoo2

Need some help finding gauges for a 7 string.

27 inch scale

GBE: Highest tuning = half step down

EAD: Highest tuning = half step up

B: Highest tuning A, but will stay most of the time at Ab

I was thinking a 10-46 or 11-49 set + a 70, 71, or 72, but I would like some insight. Skinny top heavy bottoms are what I usually drift towards, but progressive tension would be nice to try.


----------



## lhoffl

I'm still confused about what tension and gauges to use. I play a 8 string 27 inch scale and currently use EAEBEG#BE as my tuning. What would be a set that would be comfortable for this tuning? I could definitely use some insight! Thanks!


----------



## Count_ChoClitorus

I've been looking for a new string set for my 7 string but I'm not too sure which would be suitable for the tuning I intend on using. I've been looking at Circle K with the following set:

.076 .057 .041 .029 .021 .016p .011p

The tuning I'd mainly like to play in is Ab-Eb-Ab-Db-Eb-Ab-Db where I'd sometimes down tune the lowest to F#. I'd also play drop Ab. I know it's quite varied but any advice would be great.


----------



## Joshua

Count_ChoClitorus said:


> I've been looking for a new string set for my 7 string but I'm not too sure which would be suitable for the tuning I intend on using. I've been looking at Circle K with the following set:
> 
> .076 .057 .041 .029 .021 .016p .011p
> 
> The tuning I'd mainly like to play in is Ab-Eb-Ab-Db-Eb-Ab-Db where I'd sometimes down tune the lowest to F#. I'd also play drop Ab. I know it's quite varied but any advice would be great.



That's definitely going to be a ridiculously tight set. May want to use some thinner strings, unless you like bridge cables


----------



## vividox

Hey guys, this is probably a really obvious question that has been answered 100 times in this thread already - if so I apologize - but how does the overall string tension of 6-string compare to a 7-string?

Say, you have a 25.5" scale on both guitars, and they are both using EB Regular Slinkies (10, 13, 17, 26, 36, 46, (56)).

Is the overall tension going to feel exactly the same on both guitars? Or does the extra string tighten/loosen up the overall feel?

EDIT: I suppose I should clarify, this is a floating trem, not a fixed bridge.


----------



## Count_ChoClitorus

Joshua said:


> That's definitely going to be a ridiculously tight set. May want to use some thinner strings, unless you like bridge cables



Oh damn. What gauge would you recommend? The scale length of my guitar is 26.5".


----------



## Joshua

Count_ChoClitorus said:


> Oh damn. What gauge would you recommend? The scale length of my guitar is 26.5".


For that scale, I'd recommend a standard 9-46 set with a 66-68 for the low string since you might be tuning down to F#. Maybe a 10-49 set if you want something a little tighter.


----------



## stevexc

vividox said:


> Hey guys, this is probably a really obvious question that has been answered 100 times in this thread already - if so I apologize - but how does the overall string tension of 6-string compare to a 7-string?
> 
> Say, you have a 25.5" scale on both guitars, and they are both using EB Regular Slinkies (10, 13, 17, 26, 36, 46, (56)).
> 
> Is the overall tension going to feel exactly the same on both guitars? Or does the extra string tighten/loosen up the overall feel?
> 
> EDIT: I suppose I should clarify, this is a floating trem, not a fixed bridge.



You don't feel "overall tension" - you only feel the tension on each individual string. Assuming the same headstock style and bridge type, each string will feel the same as its counterpart.


----------



## vividox

stevexc said:


> You don't feel "overall tension" - you only feel the tension on each individual string. Assuming the same headstock style and bridge type, each string will feel the same as its counterpart.


Okay. So if they DON'T feel the same, it's most likely a set-up problem?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

lhoffl said:


> I'm still confused about what tension and gauges to use. I play a 8 string 27 inch scale and currently use EAEBEG#BE as my tuning. What would be a set that would be comfortable for this tuning? I could definitely use some insight! Thanks!



I'd try out a set like 9, 12, 15, 18p or 22w, 32, 44 or 46, 64, 80


----------



## bennerman

What's a good tension per string for a 25.5" seven-string, that should keep everything moderately tight? (It's my first 7-string, so I'm just gunna go with the middle-ground, and decide if I want it looser or tighter when I replace them) I would prefer a balanced set if possible (i.e. all at or near 16lbs, 17lbs, or whatever you guys recommend), hence why I want a tension that SHOULD keep every string usably tight).

I want to buy 2 sets, one for Standard, and one for G#-Standard (all strings tuned down 3 semi-tones). Will your tension work for both? If both sets have the same (or very similar) tension, will I be able to avoid a truss-rod adjustment when I switch them out?

I will be using the d'addario calculator, so just give me a number of lbs per string and I will figure out the rest.

Thanks

Edit: I've just been informed that I don't particularly need a balanced set, but I still do want the same tension in G#-Standard and Standard tuning, so adjust accordingly.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've found this calculator is easier to use than the D'addario one: Hikky Z's String Assembler

For standard, I'd try 9.5, 13, 16, 26, 36, 46 or 48, 62

For G# standard, I'd try 11.5, 15, 24w, 32, 42, 56, 70 or 72

Both sets should offer about the same amount of tension overall, so the only adjustment you'd _have_ to make when switching sets would be for intonation. The idea of balanced string tension is a good one, but it really only applies to wound strings or plain strings, but not both in the same set because plain strings have a higher perceived tension. I usually like to have around 15lbs of tension on my plain strings (give or take half a pound) then about 18-19lbs on my wound strings because they _feel_ about the same across the board. However, I also like having my 6th and 7th strings have between 17 and 18lbs of tension because the slightly lighter tension makes playing a little easier and using a thinner string for the bottom offers a little more definition and attack. For example, on a regular set of 10's I like the feel of the 26, 36, and 46 gauge strings in standard because the A and D strings have about 19lbs and the low E has ~17.5. Your mileage may vary, but that's how I go about building my custom sets  

I use guitarstringsonline.com for building sets out of singles. Most of their strings come individually sealed, and I've yet to find a site with better prices on D'addario strings for this application. They also have regular sets for good prices too


----------



## bennerman

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I've found this calculator is easier to use than the D'addario one: Hikky Z's String Assembler
> 
> For standard, I'd try 9.5, 13, 16, 26, 36, 46 or 48, 62
> 
> For G# standard, I'd try 11.5, 15, 24w, 32, 42, 56, 70 or 72
> 
> Both sets should offer about the same amount of tension overall, so the only adjustment you'd _have_ to make when switching sets would be for intonation. The idea of balanced string tension is a good one, but it really only applies to wound strings or plain strings, but not both in the same set because plain strings have a higher perceived tension. I usually like to have around 15lbs of tension on my plain strings (give or take half a pound) then about 18-19lbs on my wound strings because they _feel_ about the same across the board. However, I also like having my 6th and 7th strings have between 17 and 18lbs of tension because the slightly lighter tension makes playing a little easier and using a thinner string for the bottom offers a little more definition and attack. For example, on a regular set of 10's I like the feel of the 26, 36, and 46 gauge strings in standard because the A and D strings have about 19lbs and the low E has ~17.5. Your mileage may vary, but that's how I go about building my custom sets
> 
> I use guitarstringsonline.com for building sets out of singles. Most of their strings come individually sealed, and I've yet to find a site with better prices on D'addario strings for this application. They also have regular sets for good prices too



Thanks for your help. I'm actually looking at a 27" now for the same price, but I'll keep your recommendations in mind


----------



## bennerman

Here are the sets I think I am settled on for 27 inch. Assuming it is properly set-up from the factory, I think I can get away without a trussrod adjustment
*Gauge (weight in lbs)*

Standard: 9 (14.73) + 12 (14.70) + 15 (14.47) + 25w (19.3) + 32w (17.38) + 46w (18.06) + 60w (18.46) = 117.1lbs

G# Standard: 10.5 (14.18) + 14 (14.15) + 20w*** (15.18) + 30w (19.51) + 39w (17.6) + 54w (18.72) + 72w (18.26) = 117.6lbs

Stock Strings: 116.68lbs

*** = I was told that it sounds kinda boss to use a wound 3rd string at un-wound tension, so I kinda wanna give that a try. I'll also buy an 18 unwound incase I don't like the wound, which would give the set a total of 117.15lbs of tension


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I like keeping the same tension on a wound 3rd as I would with the rest of the wound strings  the core of a wound 3rd is really small, so you have to actually work more to bend the pitch. 

I'd swap the 20w for a 22w myself, but YMMV.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I like keeping the same tension on a wound 3rd as I would with the rest of the wound strings  the core of a wound 3rd is really small, so you have to actually work more to bend the pitch.
> 
> I'd swap the 20w for a 22w myself, but YMMV.



Getting a full step bend outta that would be pretty tiresome.


----------



## bennerman

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Getting a full step bend outta that would be pretty tiresome.



out of my string, his string, or both?


----------



## stevexc

bennerman said:


> out of my string, his string, or both?



The .022 would be about 19 pounds which would be fairly tough to bend on. Really though it comes down to your playing style. If you're playing rhythm 90% of the time and don't do a lot of bending, a heavier 3rd isn't a bad idea - you'll have the lower strings that make up the majority of your rhythm playing all feeling quite similar.


----------



## bennerman

stevexc said:


> The .022 would be about 19 pounds which would be fairly tough to bend on. Really though it comes down to your playing style. If you're playing rhythm 90% of the time and don't do a lot of bending, a heavier 3rd isn't a bad idea - you'll have the lower strings that make up the majority of your rhythm playing all feeling quite similar.



What if I alternate/do both?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Here's the big thing with the whole wound/unwound third thing.

And wound third at plain tension's gonna be a BITCH to bend up a full step, and not because it's tight - rather, it's got a very thin core, which means it'll take more movement for the string to go up in pitch. If you were to compare a plain .018, and a wound .018, the plain one would bend FAR easier.

The wound third at wound tension, however, won't have that problem. Sure, it's higher tension, but the thicker core sorta balances out the "bendiness" of it, as it were.

I'd say, go for the wound string that matches the tension of the rest of your wound strings


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

Hey guys. I'm headed to the store today to buy some new strings for my guitar. I have a 25.5-27" multiscale 7 string and was looking for a set of strings that would feel nice for rhythm and lead playing. I want enough tension to really dig in on riffs on the low strings but a nice tension for bending and fast runs on the top strings. I want to tune a half step down. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as I can't find a set of strings that feels "right" yet.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Here's what I came up with, given that you and I seem to like the same basic string feel

Len 25.5
E4b .010" dapl == 14.45#
Len 25.75
B3b .0135" dapl == 13.97#
Len 26
G3b .017" dapl == 15.35#
Len 26.25
D3b .028" danw == 20.11#
Len 26.5
A2b .038" danw == 20.76#
Len 26.75
E2b .049" danw == 19.29#
Len 27
B1b .062" danw == 18.13#

Given that set, the plain strings are nice and bendy like you like, and the wounds can all take a beating - I've got about 21 pounds of tension on the 3 highest wound strings on my 8 string, so it's really not that bad having that much tension. Give it a shot!

EDIT: Just to be clear, high to low, the string set is 10, 13.5, 17, 28, 38, 49, 62


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

First, thank you for your reply. I am a bit confused on something. Is this recommendation for standard tuning? It seems to be according to your data there. I'm looking for half step down. Any further help would be much appreciated! Thanks again.

EDIT: It is in fact half step down. Thanks so much for your response. I will give it a shot and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Preacher

on a 28.625" scale, whats the optimum guages for ADGCFAD standard on a 7 string? looking to get a sort of tension feel similar to a 25.5" tuned to E standard


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Preacher said:


> on a 28.625" scale, whats the optimum guages for ADGCFAD standard on a 7 string? looking to get a sort of tension feel similar to a 25.5" tuned to E standard



A 28.625" scale is exactly two frets longer than a standard 25.5" scale, so if you're tuning a whole step lower, you can use the same gauges for standard at 25.5" as D standard at 28.625"

I'd try out 10, 13, 17, 26, 36, 46, 62. D'addario makes a 13-62 set, then just add the 10 for the high E and you'll be set! From there you can adjust the gauges as you see fit.


----------



## lorguitarist

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I've found this calculator is easier to use than the D'addario one: Hikky Z's String Assembler
> 
> For standard, I'd try 9.5, 13, 16, 26, 36, 46 or 48, 62
> 
> For G# standard, I'd try 11.5, 15, 24w, 32, 42, 56, 70 or 72
> 
> Both sets should offer about the same amount of tension overall, so the only adjustment you'd _have_ to make when switching sets would be for intonation. The idea of balanced string tension is a good one, but it really only applies to wound strings or plain strings, but not both in the same set because plain strings have a higher perceived tension. I usually like to have around 15lbs of tension on my plain strings (give or take half a pound) then about 18-19lbs on my wound strings because they _feel_ about the same across the board. However, I also like having my 6th and 7th strings have between 17 and 18lbs of tension because the slightly lighter tension makes playing a little easier and using a thinner string for the bottom offers a little more definition and attack. For example, on a regular set of 10's I like the feel of the 26, 36, and 46 gauge strings in standard because the A and D strings have about 19lbs and the low E has ~17.5. Your mileage may vary, but that's how I go about building my custom sets
> 
> I use guitarstringsonline.com for building sets out of singles. Most of their strings come individually sealed, and I've yet to find a site with better prices on D'addario strings for this application. They also have regular sets for good prices too



Fyi - take a look at juststrings.com. I also use D'addario and they're slightly cheaper


----------



## Preacher

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> A 28.625" scale is exactly two frets longer than a standard 25.5" scale, so if you're tuning a whole step lower, you can use the same gauges for standard at 25.5" as D standard at 28.625"
> 
> I'd try out 10, 13, 17, 26, 36, 46, 62. D'addario makes a 13-62 set, then just add the 10 for the high E and you'll be set! From there you can adjust the gauges as you see fit.



Thanks


----------



## Clint Eastwood Gun

I bought Dean Markley 10 - 60 strings (this same like size from Ibanez.com) for Korn tunning (A, D, G, C, F, A, D) to my K7 (25,5 scale). But only B string (60) is like italian pasta. Intonation is very poor. I made all adjustments and I`m still upset. 

Can you recommend me some another set of strings?

Thanks for help.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

If the rest of the strings are comfortable to you, I'd just swap out the 60 for something between a 64 and 68


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Anybody have any idea of how long a Circle K .008 lasts? I'm looking to get one of those Ibanez RG 9 strings in the near future, but I'd need to use a .008 for the high string to been even remotely comfortable - any idea how sturdy they are people?


----------



## metaljon

Clint Eastwood Gun said:


> I bought Dean Markley 10 - 60 strings (this same like size from Ibanez.com) for Korn tunning (A, D, G, C, F, A, D) to my K7 (25,5 scale). But only B string (60) is like italian pasta. Intonation is very poor. I made all adjustments and I`m still upset.
> 
> Can you recommend me some another set of strings?
> 
> Thanks for help.


I'd recommend the following:

D = 11
A = 15
F = 21 (wound)
C = 28
G = 39
D = 52 (or 54)
A = 72

A D'Addario 7-string Jazz Lite (.011 - .065) is close to this, but I think .065" is way too loose in this case.


----------



## Vres

Ibanez M80M owners, what sets of strings do you use? The factory set gauges look like sh*t. I mean, a .069 for F? Shouldn't it be at least 70? I have an unpacked 11-80 set but it would probably be too tight for the 29.4" scale. Is 19.6 lb too much on the low string?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^it all comes down to taste; there's no "too much" unless it's so extreme that it hurts the guitar. 

Try out the 11-80 set since you already have it. The higher strings may be tighter than you'd like at that scale length/tuning, but at least you'll have an idea of what you like, you know?


----------



## sosrick

I have a DBZ seven string My tuning is G D G C F A D. I currently have 11 14 18 28 38 48 58 on the guitar but the 6th and 7th strings buzz and the 7th seems to be too floppy. I use 11 14 18 28 38 50 on my six strings tuned D G C F A D and they work fine. Does anyone know of a 7 set that would work for my tuning?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

If your 6 and 7 string guitars have the same scale length, then you can use the same strings you're comfortable with then add a single 7th string. 

For the 7, I'd go with 11, 14, 18, 28, 38, 50, then at least a 70


----------



## pantsaregood

So, this question probably comes up a lot - it's just hard to sort through this thread.

I'm currently running the following set:

9 - 12 - 16 - 26 - 36 - 48 - 64

I'm tuned to BEADGBE on a 25.5' guitar. The four wound strings all have roughly 19 lbs of tension on them. The 9 and 12 are at 13 lbs, and the G is at 15 lbs.

The high E is hard to bend up a whole step. I'm thinking of changing to:

8 - 12 - 16 - 26 - 36 - 48 - 64

I may use an 11 instead of a 12. My question is: does the fact that I have a lot more tension on the bass side of the neck present a risk for warping or anything? I know some people prefer balanced tension sets, but wouldn't that make bending extremely difficult on the plain strings?


----------



## RobbYoung

pantsaregood said:


> My question is: does the fact that I have a lot more tension on the bass side of the neck present a risk for warping or anything?



Short answer - No.

I use a set of .008 to .092 on my 8 string, 26.5" scale. The tensions shift from 25lbs to 15lbs, and that feels just the way I like it. It's a gradient of tension, and I've never had an issue with warping. You might find on a guitar without a truss rod, or on a _suuuuuper_ skinny wizard neck you'll begin to get an issue a few years down the line. But guitar necks are made to not bend sideways, therefore you'll be a-ok.


----------



## gLOW-x

Hi !
I'm here for my first uncommon (to me) tuning 

I use a Jackson JS32Q-7Q (26.5" scale)
I wanted to tune in ADADADA. But last A4 was too high. So i changed my mind for something like F or F# (minor/major third).

Something like SYL GCGCGCE (Open C major) spirit, but not so extreme.

EXL110-7 website reference :
0.0100 in.	22.07 lbs F#
0.0130 in.	23.49 lbs D
0.0170 in.	22.55 lbs A
0.0260 in.	19.85 lbs D
0.0360 in.	20.56 lbs A
0.0460 in.	14.49 lbs D
0.0590 in.	13.60 lbs A
Total : 136.61 lbs (62kg)

Seems a little too much total tension. And i feel i need to add a 0.060 for A tuning.
Can you give me some advice ? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'd try a 9-10.5-14-26-36-54-66 set - 15 pounds on your plain strings, 20 pounds on strings 3-6, and 16 on your 7th string


----------



## gLOW-x

Thanks !
I see your balance between lighter plain strings, "normal" tension on middle w strings and a bigger (but not too much) 7th string 

Still some final points :

-How much tension a guitar like my JS32-7Q 26.5 scale can handle in total ?
I was scared, but some ppl seems to push their 7's up to 135lb without any problem 

Now with your 125lb total, i'm in my safe zone 
F4 .009" PL == 15.92#
D4 .0105" PL == 15.32#
A3 .014" PL == 15.29#
D3 .026" NW == 19.88#
A2 .036" NW == 21.1#
D2 .054" NW == 20.73#
A1 .066" NW == 17.58#
total == 125.82#

-Pushing the .066 7th string up to 70 is a bad idea ? (tension, nut, bridge...)
Because it is more balanced with D2 and A2 at "A1 .070" NW == *19.66#*"
Or may be it will "djent" more with a .066  

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I would say the 66 would djent more, yes, the thinner string would have more snap - I've used a 66 in A and Ab on a 25.5 just fine, and have a 66 at A on my 24.75" explorer, no problems

As for tension, you'll be fine - I run some pretty high tension sets on some of my guitars, and I've got no issues. My 8 string is the worst offender, take a look at this -

Len 27

F4 .009" dapl == 16.53#
C4 .012" dapl == 16.49#
A3b .016" dapl == 18.47#
E3b .025" danw == 21.5#
B2b .034" danw == 22.15#
F2 .044" danw == 20.26#
C2 .059" danw == 20.74#
F1 .080" danw == 16.55#
total == 152.69#

A lot of people would find that unplayable, but it works fantastically for me.


----------



## gLOW-x

F1 .080" danw == 16.55# 
I see 

I changed my mind a little, helped by your set.
Here are the strings i just bought :

F4 .009" PL == 15.92# (minor third)
D4 .0105" PL == 15.32#
A3 .014" PL == 15.29#
D3 .026" NW == 19.88#
A2 .034" NW == 19.01#
D2 .052" NW == 18.87#
A1 .068" NW == 18.62#
total == 124.86#

I lowered 036 to 034, 054 to 052 and raised 7th string 066 to 068.
Being under 070, there should be no (little) problem.
i wanted to create another smooth "gradient" between 4th (w) string and 7th, like with plain strings.
My point was to be in an open tuning "all strings" spirit, and not my usual "separate bottom strings for riffs" spirit. 
I bought all separate, Daddario XL, at a reasonable price 

Now it is time to play with my regular set in regular tuning, until i receive and test my new one.

Thanks a lot again ! 
Open D Minor ADADADF on the way !


----------



## HollowmanPL

Can someone help me choosing the right strings for a 6string jackson soloist 25'5 tuned to B standard please?


----------



## rockskate4x

If you like the feel of .010-.046 in E this set works great for B standard! D'Addario Strings : XL Nickel Round Wound : EXL158 Nickel Wound, Baritone Light, 13-62

it's .013, .017, .026, .036, .046, .062. If i was being really picky and wanted it to feel more like .010-.046 in E, I would change the .017 to an .018, and the .062 to a .060.

Here is .010-.046 in E, the d'addario .013-.062 in B, and my modified set for comparison 

len 25.5
E4 .010 dapl == 16.21#
B3 .013 dapl == 15.38# 
G3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
D3 .026 danw == 18.41#
A2 .036 danw == 19.54#
E2 .046 danw == 17.48#

B3 .013 dapl == 15.38# Same gauge and tuning as above B
F3# .017 dapl == 14.76# Same gauge as G above but tuned to F#
D3 .026 danw == 18.41# Same gauges and tuning as above D, A, and E strings.
A2 .036 danw == 19.54#
E2 .046 danw == 17.48#
B1 .062 danw == 18.15# This B is somewhat heavier than the .046 E, but works.

B3 .013 dapl == 15.38#
F3# .018 dapl == 16.55# bumped up to reflect change from G to F#
D3 .026 danw == 18.41#
A2 .036 danw == 19.54#
E2 .046 danw == 17.48#
B1 .060 danw == 17.09# bumped down to balance with .046 E better


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Drop G, GDGCFAD, on 26.5" scale. Currently using a set from Kalium that's a 10,14,18,26,37,49,65, but I was previously playing in Drop Ab. I think they're a bit light right now and I could go a tad higher.

I'm thinking I may up the gauge just a bit, like using a Kalium set of 11,15,19,27,37,51,67 or 11,15,19,27,39,53,70.

I think on my 26.5" scale is going to be fine, I've only ever used lighter gauges and this is the thickest I've gone before. I also want to get my guitar professionally set up again. Anyone think either of these sets sound good or could be better?


----------



## gabsonuro

what do you recommend for a 25.5 inch scale B string? i will only tune down to A or Ab, i had a 59 on as the low b at A and it felt too loose


----------



## stevexc

gabsonuro said:


> what do you recommend for a 25.5 inch scale B string? i will only tune down to A or Ab, i had a 59 on as the low b at A and it felt too loose



I like a 64, maybe up to a 68 or 70 if you're in A more often than B.


----------



## gLOW-x

@UnattendedGolfcart

Do a simulation on :
String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998
It will help a lot, even if they are based on Daddario 

Current set :

len 26.5"

D4 .010" PL == 13.9#
A3 .014" PL == 15.29#
F3 .018" PL == 15.92#
C3 .026" nw == 15.78#
G2 .037" nw == 17.62#
D2 .049" nw == 16.87#
G1 .065" nw == 13.53#
total == 108.91#

-So yes, it is light tension with 108lb total only.
I just posted my incoming ADADADF on 26.5, and it is 125lb total.

-And there is a strange "bump" at G2 .037" nw == *17.62*#

With 11,15,19,27,37,51,67 :

len 26.5"

D4 .011" PL == 16.82#
A3 .015" PL == 17.55#
F3 .019" PL == 17.74#
C3 .027" nw == 17.02#
G2 .037" nw == 17.62#
D2 .051" nw == 18.2#
G1 .067" nw == 14.37#
total == 119.32#

Bump at 051, and weak 067 for Drop G (would use it only for Drop A)
16lb is minimum to me

11,15,19,27,39,53,70 :

len 26.5"

D4 .011" PL == 16.82#
A3 .015" PL == 17.55#
F3 .019" PL == 17.74#
C3 .027" nw == 17.02#
G2 .039" nw == 19.52#
D2 .053" nw == 19.8#
G1 .070" nw == 15.6#
total == 124.05#

Still strangely unbalanced with this tuning.
Too much on G2 and D2. And Drop G still too low. 16lb at least again.

My pick (in Kalium) :
6 pack .011 .015 .019 .027 .037 .051
And a separate string for Drop G, because packs will never work with this tuning :
.072

You get :

len 26.5"

D4 .011" PL == 16.82#
A3 .015" PL == 17.55#
F3 .019" PL == 17.74#
C3 .027" nw == 17.02#
G2 .037" nw == 17.62#
D2 .049" nw == 16.87#
G1 .072" nw == 16.44#
total == 120.06#

There still a little hole at : C3 .027" nw == *17.02*#
But i think you will not feel it. There are more, and bigger, "bumps" with your current set.

My question still : will your guitar handle .072 at nut and bridge ?

That's why i opted for Drop A. I known it would be hard to get tension AND low G tuning on a 26.5 scale. A compromise


----------



## HollowmanPL

does the string tension affects intonation? I mean - if I have 25'5 scale guitar and normally there was a problem to set inotnation perfectly (too short scale on '56 string (B standard tuning) - how about changing the gauge?


----------



## gLOW-x

A good balance, to me, is 16lb 18lb.

len 25.5"
B1 .058" nw == 15.92#
It is limit.

With a 60 :
B1 .060" nw == 17.09#

It should help. And it is not "agressive".
On the other side, .058 should already be enough for B1 on 25.5.
May be a bridge setting is needed, especially if you modified stock gauge ?

On my 7s 26.5, stock set was .009-.054.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Hey fellas. What're the lightest gauges I could get away with using for my Intrepid 830's high E, B, and G strings? I'm currently using the usual .009 sets. Could I go . 008? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mehnike

Alex Kenivel said:


> Hey fellas. What're the lightest gauges I could get away with using for my Intrepid 830's high E, B, and G strings? I'm currently using the usual .009 sets. Could I go . 008?
> 
> Thanks!


I have been using .008s on my high e for years with no breakage issues. They provide about 10.4 lbs of tension @ 25.5" scale length.


----------



## Curt

Looking for a set of strings for a 25.5" scale six tuned to drop A#.
I was using the d'addario 13-62 set with decent results, but I'd like the top strings more balanced, the third string could have stood to be a bit lighter I think, and I'd like the bottom string to be a little heavier to make up for the drop in tension from the 5th.


----------



## Winspear

EDIT: Not sure what comment I just tried to reply to..


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Curt said:


> Looking for a set of strings for a 25.5" scale six tuned to drop A#.
> I was using the d'addario 13-62 set with decent results, but I'd like the top strings more balanced, the third string could have stood to be a bit lighter I think, and I'd like the bottom string to be a little heavier to make up for the drop in tension from the 5th.



I was in the same boat as you and ended up going with custom sets from guitarstringsonline.com

I use 12, 16, 25w, 34, 46, 64 or 66 (depending on my mood when I order strings haha)


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Mehnike said:


> I have been using .008s on my high e for years with no breakage issues. They provide about 10.4 lbs of tension @ 25.5" scale length.



That's good to hear, but im wondering about how it works on a guitar with 30" scale.


----------



## Curt

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I was in the same boat as you and ended up going with custom sets from guitarstringsonline.com
> 
> I use 12, 16, 25w, 34, 46, 64 or 66 (depending on my mood when I order strings haha)



Thanks! I'll give it a try!


----------



## RobbYoung

Alex Kenivel said:


> That's good to hear, but im wondering about how it works on a guitar with 30" scale.



From what I've found, the scale length really won't change the breakage chance, _unless_ you're going for super high tension.

Looks like this high E will only have around 14-15lbs of tension, so you'll be fine. If you were looking to uptune, you'd start to run into problems, but I assume not with a 30" scale


----------



## gLOW-x

Yes you are right, uptuning is the main problem.
That's why i'm going to push my 10.5 string only up to F#4 (26.5")
I was going to try A4...when i seen lbs tension 
Most ppl say you need very special strings from A4 on any scale, even 25.5".

Scale impact with a simple .008 in E4 :
len 25.5"
E4 .008" PL == 10.38
len 30"
E4 .008" PL == 14.37
Still playable without too much risk 

But take an A4 :
len 25.5"
A4 .008" PL == 18.5# (already difficult)
len 30"
A4 .008" PL == *25.6#* 

PS: I just received my custom set. Time to mount it


----------



## Curt

Just remembered the tension calculator site. I'm going to go with 12-16-24-32-46-68 giving the top two a tension of a little under 15 lbs, then the middle two at around 17, and the lowest two around 18. Not exactly balanced, but a gradual tension and I think that will do well. Kind of worried about the 68 being too round sounding, so I'm going to order a 66 as well for the low A# just in case.


----------



## gLOW-x

I find gradual tension a good thing.
Trying to be perfectly balanced is the error to me.
Plain vs wound is different, lowest wound vs middle wound too (pick attack will change).
I just try to avoid any jump, apart "plain to wound" one.


----------



## Halowords

Another string question (who would have thought?). I have an Agile incoming (well, in December, not right away) with a 27"-to-30" fan and would like it for a BEADGCFAD tuning, basically to cover the range of a 5-string bass and a standard guitar from B0 to E4 only with the guitar tuned down a step (with the 24-frets the range works out the same and allows for "drop tuning" by moving down a fret or two) and allowing more of a Bass VI or Fender-y feel/vibe on the lower strings and a rounder/short-scale Gibson-y feel on the upper strings.

Anyway, as for the questions:

1) What would be a good range for something like this to make the low end usable?

2) What would be the downside if I used really thick strings? It's a Maple neck-thru with a Maple top and Ash sides, so it may be pretty bright.

As for my thoughts, I am thinking of going with something like .135 on the B0 and thicker strings across just to keep the bass strings as tight as possible and the top end more "lively" for lack of a better word (since I normally like thicker strings on my 6-strings and it will be dropped down a whole step for the 27" high-E4 string [or high-D4, I suppose]). But if lighter strings would allow for me to play without a ton of buzz (I do not play super hard) and have more of a guitar-ish sound or be more complementary to an actual bass player (thinking along the lines of a Bass VI ala. The Cure), I'd listen to counter-arguments, but I am wondering if the guitar pickups and my planned setup (probably a guitar amp and a keyboard amp to start out with, maybe something more plush down the road) would have any impact on suggestions.

I did ask in the thread below (in case you wanted to check out more of my ramblings), and got no responses, but I am more-or-less just looking for suggestions on where to start.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/294685-thoughts-strings-27-30-beadgcfad-tuning.html

Also, if somebody else has happened to ask this exact same question and I missed it, feel free to just point me in the right direction. Thanks in advance either way!

-Cheers


----------



## jerm

I'd be scared of gradual tension to increase the chance of the neck warping towards the side with the most tension.....


----------



## Halowords

jerm said:


> I'd be scared of gradual tension to increase the chance of the neck warping towards the side with the most tension.....



Good point. I'm hoping the dual truss rods would prevent that.

I could just start with lighter-gauge strings (especially on the low end) for an arguably livelier tone and to keep the tension more balanced. I am cautiously optimistic that will not really be a factor, but it is good to be aware of, and I could just gradually play with thicker strings if/as needed.

-Cheers


----------



## gLOW-x

What i call "gradual tension" is different 
I try to keep a slight "fall off" on lower side. So there is no risk of wrapping at all.
In fact, there is less than ppl trying to keep an "even all over the board" tension.

See my previous post about my current 7 strings Open D tuning to see what i mean 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4359875-post1804.html

There are strings tension calculator taking in account fanned frets, you can change scale on each string.
Start with your stock gauge and tuning. So you can estimate global tension. And try to not move so much from TOTAL tension.

If you are doubtful, contact guitar maker to know the limits


----------



## Halowords

As an aside, I notice the Ibanez ABG205 five-string bass has a 30.3" scale and a .145 gauge string for the low-B.







https://reverb.com/item/601245-new-ibanez-artcore-agb205-hollow-body-5-string-electric-bass-dark-violin-sunburst

I am not sure how/if that might translate to which strings to use on my upcoming 27"-30" 9-string Agile, but it's something that made me wonder how/of that gauge might work for what I am planning. It also made me stop and think to myself, "Wow, I did not know they made strings that thick."*

-Cheers

* So naturally I look and find Kalium (Circle K Strings) makes a .266 gauge string.


----------



## penguin_316

Need help findings trying gauges (circle K) for a 30" 8 string.

I'd like to tune it low to high:
Low C#
E1
B
E
A
D
F#
B

So drop E tuning on the highest 7 strings and a low C#(1? I think...). I'd like about 18 lbs for the lowest 2 strings and the tension of a set of .10s for the highest 6 strings of possible. Help me out guys


----------



## Masoo2

Need a 6 string set that will be tight enough for Drop B/Drop A#, but light enough (On the treble side) for Drop C.

I'm thinking 11-60, but I can't seem to find anyone selling a set with those gauges.

Any recommendations? Or should I just purchase a 10-60 seven string set and remove one string?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Masoo2 said:


> Need a 6 string set that will be tight enough for Drop B/Drop A#, but light enough (On the treble side) for Drop C.
> 
> I'm thinking 11-60, but I can't seem to find anyone selling a set with those gauges.
> 
> Any recommendations? Or should I just purchase a 10-60 seven string set and remove one string?



Try guitarstringsonline.com and build a custom D'addario set. That's what I've been doing for a while with my guitars since stock sets never really fit what I like tension-wise. 

What's the scale length you'll be using? What type of tension do you normally like? It'd be best, IMO, to build the set so that the tuning in the middle of your range (drop B in this case) feels right, that way a half step up or down isn't too drastic of a change. 

A comfortable set in drop B on a standard scale (for me, anyway) would be 11, 15, 24w, 32, 42, 62. You could also swap out the 24w for an 18 or 19 plain if you don't get along with wound 3rd strings.


----------



## Masoo2

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Try guitarstringsonline.com and build a custom D'addario set. That's what I've been doing for a while with my guitars since stock sets never really fit what I like tension-wise.
> 
> What's the scale length you'll be using? What type of tension do you normally like? It'd be best, IMO, to build the set so that the tuning in the middle of your range (drop B in this case) feels right, that way a half step up or down isn't too drastic of a change.
> 
> A comfortable set in drop B on a standard scale (for me, anyway) would be 11, 15, 24w, 32, 42, 62. You could also swap out the 24w for an 18 or 19 plain if you don't get along with wound 3rd strings.



Thanks for the link, haven't really created a custom set of strings yet (Unless using the old Kalium website counted, as they have so many odd sets).

The scale length will be 25.5, and I normally favor a skinny (or very skinny) top and heavy (or very heavy) bottom. I just can't see the appeal in using 10s or 11s in standard tuning, so I don't think I would really like 12s or 13s for this low. 

You idea of creating the ideal set for the middle would actually be a really smart idea. Could you explain how big of a difference a wound 3rd string would make?

EDIT: After looking at tensions online would the 42 and 62 be balanced? The 42 seems to have more tension than the 62.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

A wound 3rd string helps chords ring out more evenly since bigger plain 3rds start to sound wonky and become harder to bend, like a big steel cable. You'll need to use a bigger gauge than a plain string to keep the same perceived tension since the core is smaller, hence why I jumped to a 24 in my example. 

The 42 is going to have more tension than the 62, but not by a large margin. I usually prefer to have a bit less tension on my lowest string to help keep it playable, easier to bend, and to keep the sound snappier than a large string like a bass.


----------



## Teddiousbear

I'm looking to strike a balance in string tension between GCGFAD and G#D#G#C#F#A#D# on a 26.5in, Jackson JS32-7Q. Currently have on .10-.46 with a .59 on the seven, EXL110-7 set. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Preacher

Has anyone tried the NYXL sets? whats the 8 sets like? I am looking to get a decent set of balanced strings (still looking :-/ ) for my 828 pro (28" scale) tuned to F standard ala Meshuggah.

Also, anyone got any advice on what size Bridge Cables I need for a 5 string Bass tuned down to F standard? I got a cheap LTD B-55 off facebook, and she needs new strings and a set up, but I want to go low... I know the conventions about tuning that low on a bass, but I'm curious, and its probably only going to be for my own projects. Its a 34" scale I believe.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

for F standard, the 9-80 set should work just fine on an 828.

As for your bass, honestly, given it's a cheap bass, and only 34" - I'd skip tuning it an octave down. I'd suggest keeping it the same octave as your guitar, and using a good octaver (like a micro pog or something) for when you want that huge 2 octave separation thing


----------



## TheSymphony

Is this custom string set too much for Drop B on a standard six-string guitar with 25.5" scale lenght in regards to string tension across the whole string range and fretboard? 

I mean, I am using Drop A as my main tuning - and the Drop B thing will just be for the songs that needs it once needed. Can I leave the guitars in Drop B with this amount of tension, or should I tune down to Drop A when finished playing all the Drop B stuff?

Someone?

*String tension with the identical string set that is mainly used for Drop A tuning;


* C4# .014" PL == 22.48#
G3# .019" PL == 23.23#
E3 .028" NW == 26.84#
B2 .038" NW == 27.19#
F2# .052" NW == 27.73#
B1 .080" NW == 29.53#
total == 157.0#


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Eh, no permanent damage will be done to the guitar, but I doubt you'll find it very comfortable, assuming you haven't done it already.

The problem arises in that it will bow the neck forward, and would need adjusting before playing, tuning up from Drop A to Drop B - but tuning up a step with any string set would do that.

I'd just get a separate guitar for Drop B and call it a day


----------



## JEngelking

Can someone recommend me a string gauge set for Drop G/A Standard on a 35" scale bass? I'm not real sure where to begin, I'm still new to the specifics of bass.


----------



## stevexc

JEngelking said:


> Can someone recommend me a string gauge set for Drop G/A Standard on a 35" scale bass? I'm not real sure where to begin, I'm still new to the specifics of bass.



Personally, I wouldn't go much lighter than 61/82/106 then 150 for A and 166 than G (using Kalium weights).

But then again, Dan Briggs uses a D'addario .130 set for G# standard.

I'd say start somewhere in the middle - the D'addario 45-135 set isn't too hard to find (I'm assuming you're playing a 5), and you can work from there as a starting point.

"Normal" range for bass in pounds is anywhere from mid 30s to mid 40s. I prefer between 38 and 40 pounds per string personally. For the record, I'm using D'addario's low E strings as a gauge - their smallest for standard basses is a .095 (34.4 pounds on a 34") and their largest is a .110 (46 pounds on 34"). It's not perfect, but a decent generalization.


----------



## JEngelking

stevexc said:


> Personally, I wouldn't go much lighter than 61/82/106 then 150 for A and 166 than G (using Kalium weights).
> 
> But then again, Dan Briggs uses a D'addario .130 set for G# standard.
> 
> I'd say start somewhere in the middle - the D'addario 45-135 set isn't too hard to find (I'm assuming you're playing a 5), and you can work from there as a starting point.
> 
> "Normal" range for bass in pounds is anywhere from mid 30s to mid 40s. I prefer between 38 and 40 pounds per string personally. For the record, I'm using D'addario's low E strings as a gauge - their smallest for standard basses is a .095 (34.4 pounds on a 34") and their largest is a .110 (46 pounds on 34"). It's not perfect, but a decent generalization.



Ah cool, thanks for the tips! If the 45-135 is pretty common and for fives (I am playing a five, a Peavey Grind with a 35" scale), then I'll have to stop by my local shop and see if they have that set in stock.


----------



## TOM4S

Hello guys!

I've received my Epi Lee Malia, I changed the factory strings because they were so horrible... I tried a 13-60 from a Dean Markley set for 7 string, I also dug the nut. The tuning is C-F-A#-D#-G-C, but there is too much tension, the strings do not move a lot and it's hard to play. 

Do you think I can use a Dunlop Heavy Core 12-54 or do I need something just under 60? I want to keep a good tension but not too much, it's my first C tuning guitar.

Thanks!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

12-54 should work for you just fine

However, I would suggest a D'addario set of 12-16-24w-32-44-56/59 - your strings are still going to be lighter than standard tuning on a 25.5" guitar with 10-46 on it, but that wound 3rd string will sound a lot better, and stay in tune a lot better than a plain third string.

Myself, F3 is the lowest I'll go with a plain steel third string


----------



## TOM4S

Zeno said:


> 12-54 should work for you just fine
> 
> However, I would suggest a D'addario set of 12-16-24w-32-44-56/59 - your strings are still going to be lighter than standard tuning on a 25.5" guitar with 10-46 on it, but that wound 3rd string will sound a lot better, and stay in tune a lot better than a plain third string.
> 
> Myself, F3 is the lowest I'll go with a plain steel third string



The tension on a 24.75" with a 12-56 will lighter than a 10-46 on a 25.5"? Really? I'll check the tension on my RG7321 I think I have a 10-46 for the first six strings.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

TOM4S said:


> The tension on a 24.75" with a 12-56 will lighter than a 10-46 on a 25.5"? Really? I'll check the tension on my RG7321 I think I have a 10-46 for the first six strings.



Yup - you'd be surprised at how thick you have to go to match tension.

Here's the comparison in numbers for you

Len 24.75

C4 .012" dapl == 13.86#
G3 .016" dapl == 13.83#
D3# .024" danw == 16.68#
A2# .032" danw == 16.68#
F2 .044" danw == 17.02#
C2 .056" danw == 15.64#

Len 25.5

E4 .010" dapl == 16.21#
B3 .013" dapl == 15.38#
G3 .017" dapl == 16.57#
D3 .026" danw == 18.41#
A2 .036" danw == 19.54#
E2 .046" danw == 17.48#

So basically, the 12-56 set I came up with would feel more like Eb on a 25.5" than E standard.

Tbh, this set would be a lot better, in my opinion

C4 .013" dapl == 16.27#
G3 .017" dapl == 15.61#
D3# .025" danw == 18.07#
A2# .034" danw == 18.61#
F2 .046" danw == 18.49#
C2 .059" danw == 17.43#

Which is funny, since you said you tried something similar and didn't like it - mostly, it's just adjusting to the thicker strings, not the tension itself. It won't take long, as long as you have good strings, which for me, means D'addario, preferably their NYXL strings, but understandably that's not for everybody.

The wound third string will however make a big difference, in my opinion. It might feel a little odd at first, but it'll bend and stay in tune way better, than if you used a plain string


----------



## TOM4S

I have on my LP these strings: 13/17/30/42/52/60.

I've selected some sets, I dont get the differences between the Daddario. Concerning the Dunlop Heavy Core I'm a bit lost, do they have the same tension than a regular 12-54 set but thiner or are they a 12-54 with the tension of a biger gauge set?

GHS DYM Boomers - Thomann France
Dunlop Heavy Core Heaviest - Thomann France
Daddario EPS600 - Thomann France
Daddario EJ22 - Thomann France
Daddario EPN22 - Thomann France

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'd go with the first D'addario set you mentioned - the second one is a pure nickle string, no steel in it anywhere, not gonna have as much top end. The second is pure Stainless Steel, so it's gonna have MORE top end, but actually also feel looser.

The Dunlop Heavy core series is just that - the strings have a heavier core than a string of a similar gauge normally would have. So, they feel a little looser, and are a little easier to bend.


----------



## Teddiousbear

Teddiousbear said:


> I'm looking to strike a balance in string tension between GCGFAD and G#D#G#C#F#A#D# on a 26.5in, Jackson JS32-7Q. Currently have on .10-.46 with a .59 on the seven, EXL110-7 set. Thanks in advance.



GCGCFAD*, sorry, that confused me for a second looking at it.


----------



## big_aug

Can I get B Standard with a 12-52 set on 25.5in scale? Will it be too loose? I can't open the tension calculator on any of my devices.


----------



## chopeth

big_aug said:


> Can I get B Standard with a 12-52 set on 25.5in scale? Will it be too loose? I can't open the tension calculator on any of my devices.



That's what I use in D standard on 25.5 and they give you the feeling of a 10-46 in E standard, so yes, they'll be very loose, I think.


----------



## stevexc

big_aug said:


> Can I get B Standard with a 12-52 set on 25.5in scale? Will it be too loose? I can't open the tension calculator on any of my devices.



It won't be bad on the treble strings, but fairly loose on the bass strings. I'd recommend the 12-60 set, personally.

http://i.imgur.com/MUf7Myk.png


----------



## chopeth

stevexc said:


> It won't be bad on the treble strings, but fairly loose on the bass strings. I'd recommend the 12-60 set, personally.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/MUf7Myk.png



What do you recommend for A standard, 7 strings, 27'?


----------



## stevexc

chopeth said:


> What do you recommend for A standard, 7 strings, 27'?



I'd use a 10-52 set, and depending on your taste, anything from a 64 to a 74 for the low A. A 70 will give you just over 20 pounds which is my personal ideal.

http://i.imgur.com/HvaFmGt.png

I tossed in 3 different options for the low A. This is using D'addario weights, FYI.


----------



## tm20

Hi everyone i need some help >_< I've bought an SCT607B and I've been thinking about what tuning to put it in. I want to go for F C G C F A D or F C F Bb Eb G C and was just wondering what string gauge would be good. Thanks in advance


----------



## stevexc

tm20 said:


> Hi everyone i need some help >_< I've bought an SCT607B and I've been thinking about what tuning to put it in. I want to go for F C G C F A D or F C F Bb Eb G C and was just wondering what string gauge would be good. Thanks in advance



For the first tuning, I'd start off with this set, chuck .054, and see what you like and dislike about that. IMO the F will be a little on the loose side and the CGC will be a little on the tight side, but it's a good starting point to see what you prefer.

For the second tuning, maybe this set with a low .074 (or even up to a .084 or .090 if you want - same for the first tuning) for the low F as a starting point. Then figure out what you like.


----------



## DistortionAttack

Sorry if my english isnt so right.
I recently bought 26.5 scale seven string but 10-60 are a bit slinky for me in a Drop A. In fact it creating sounds that shouldnt be there when playing with PM. I can play softer in order to prevent that but still not cool. I just cant understand how people can play with thiner sets, makes me think that somesting wrong with my guitar, which is unlikely.
I need some variants, one is for Drop A, not very thick, and the second is for Drop G#, but with ability to play in Drop A.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

OK, bass question!

I got a Dingwall today, and the scales from high to low is 34, 34.75, 35.5, 36.25, and 37. I need strings that I can use for standard tuning, but also down tune without it getting too floppy. I used the D'addario "String Tension Pro" calculator, and figured I would go with 45, 60, 80, 110, and 145. 

The tension would be pretty even, with the three thinnest strings having about 42-43 lbs of tension, and the E and B around 46 lbs. Can anyone confirm that this would be good, or is the calculator wrong in any way?

Also, anyone know a good alternative to Kalium strings in Europe, or would getting them shipped from the States not be overly expensive?


----------



## stevexc

Seybsnilksz said:


> figured I would go with 45, 60, 80, 110, and 145.
> 
> The tension would be pretty even, with the three thinnest strings having about 42-43 lbs of tension, and the E and B around 46 lbs. Can anyone confirm that this would be good, or is the calculator wrong in any way?



I'm getting closer to 50 pounds on the low B and E using Stringulator (which is typically pretty accurate for D'addario), I'd personally go with a .100 and .135 (or .140 if you want a bit more leeway for drop-tuning that B).

From personal experience, 45 pounds sucks to play with, particularly if you're using your fingers.


----------



## Winspear

Personally I wouldn't say it sucks to play with 45lbs - I played in B with a .166 that I set up for G# once and it was awesome  but 39-41lbs is plenty sufficient imo. 
I import Kaliums and I do think its worth it but they are expensive to ship. I'd probably get away with D'addarios up to 145. Kaliums are more important to me because of heavier gauges where they are far superior (and available!)
You say you want to downtune - I would set up for the lower tunings minimum tension. I'd say that's 35lbs, I really don't like to go much below 40lbs if tuning A or below. If you want to have possibility of down tuning that's the way I like to go. I'd rather have very tight strings in the higher tuning than floppy ones in the lower tuning.
What's the tunings you want to reach? 
Personally, the set you listed is great for B standard if a little bit tight. Tighest on the lowest strings, which is a good thing. It could tune to A standard and still be tight enough, but I wouldn't want to tune it lower.
That said - remember most people don't strive for perfection in every gauge, don't care if their string set isn't balanced when they fancy dropping the bottom string a tone, and still get great results!
If you do pick up D'addario make sure that bottom string is the longest option and tapered if they still do that.


----------



## Veldar

Yo guys want to Tune a 24.75 scale guitar to E(bass E)EADGb what string would you recommend?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

A longer guitar. Unless you're going for utter sludge, you're not gonna get a good sound out of that low E at that short a scale.

That being said, I'd go with at least a 90, imo


----------



## Veldar

It better sound like sludge.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

EtherealEntity said:


> Personally I wouldn't say it sucks to play with 45lbs - I played in B with a .166 that I set up for G# once and it was awesome  but 39-41lbs is plenty sufficient imo.
> I import Kaliums and I do think its worth it but they are expensive to ship. I'd probably get away with D'addarios up to 145. Kaliums are more important to me because of heavier gauges where they are far superior (and available!)
> You say you want to downtune - I would set up for the lower tunings minimum tension. I'd say that's 35lbs, I really don't like to go much below 40lbs if tuning A or below. If you want to have possibility of down tuning that's the way I like to go. I'd rather have very tight strings in the higher tuning than floppy ones in the lower tuning.
> What's the tunings you want to reach?
> Personally, the set you listed is great for B standard if a little bit tight. Tighest on the lowest strings, which is a good thing. It could tune to A standard and still be tight enough, but I wouldn't want to tune it lower.
> That said - remember most people don't strive for perfection in every gauge, don't care if their string set isn't balanced when they fancy dropping the bottom string a tone, and still get great results!
> If you do pick up D'addario make sure that bottom string is the longest option and tapered if they still do that.



The lowest note I would tune to is Ab, but that is mainly for one or two songs I've written that I probably will never play live.

Honestly I would rather go with something like a 135, but D'addario doesn't make that gauge long enough. They do however make a tapered super long 145 (that's still 33 lbs, just below yor limit). I guess the only thing I'm afraid of is it being too tight in B.


----------



## Simic

Quick question; I'm a fairly new 7 string player and I have a 27' guitar on which I currently use a 0.09-0.60 daddario nyxl set, tuned to drop A (it's actually 0.09-0.80 for an 8 string guitar, but I use it as a 7 string set and ditch the 0.80).

Here's the thing though - I'm used to playing a 9-42 elixir set on a 25.5' 6 string guitar so the top 3 strings on my 27' 7 string feel stiff to me (harder to bend, but not that noticable). My other problem is that the 0.60 for the low A just feels too loose. 

So my question is: Which string set would you recommend? Ideally I'd be searching for an 0.08-0.62 or 0.64 but I'm not sure such a set even exists. I can live with a bit more tensions on the unwound strings so a 0.09-0.62 or 0.64 set is something I'd consider as well...Any suggestions ?

Here are a few sets I've found myself but I've never tried any of those strings in my life (I've used elixir exclusively since I started playing guitar) so could you let me know if I should stay away from any of them? All 8 string sets, I'd just ditch the 8th string in the EBMM set / the '7th' string in the other two and use the 8th as the 7th ^^,

http://www.thomann.de/gb/ernie_ball_2624_skinny_top_heavy_bottom.htm
http://www.thomann.de/gb/daddario_exl120_8_8_string_set.htm
http://www.thomann.de/gb/pyramid_8_string_steel_set.htm

Cheers!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

So the price for my dream set of bass strings from Kalium would be about 63 dollars including shipping. Will there be any additional import taxes or stuff like that? If not, I think it's worth it.


----------



## pastanator

I'm sure it's been asked, but what's a good set for Bb F Bb Eb Ab on a 34" bass?

Standard sets you could get like, on Sweetwater. I'm not really in the boat where I can spend 60 dollars on a set of Kaliums lol


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

honestly a D'addario Balanced Tension set starting at 40, and get a single 135 for that low Bb


----------



## KoldStatic

My first seven string is coming in the mail. My question is, can I straight up tune down to Drop G? It's a baritone 7 string, and I want to play Whitechapel's newer stuff. The strings are .10-.59. Would I have to adjust the truss rod at all to get drop G or if i don't, will it sound good?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

It depends on the scale, and the tuning it comes set up for. I would assume it's a 27" scale length, and it comes tuned to standard. So I'd say no, you wouldn't be able to go straight to Drop G with no issues. You'd have to adjust the truss rod to add relief to the neck, and then you'd have to intonate the guitar, otherwise everything but the open strings will be out of tune.

As for sounding good and feeling good, that's subjective. I'd say arguably, yes, you could get 10-59 to work on a 27" guitar in Drop G, but I'd prefer an 11-64 set for that, myself. PM me, I can help you out a lot more, without cluttering up the thread


----------



## KoldStatic

Zeno said:


> It depends on the scale, and the tuning it comes set up for. I would assume it's a 27" scale length, and it comes tuned to standard. So I'd say no, you wouldn't be able to go straight to Drop G with no issues. You'd have to adjust the truss rod to add relief to the neck, and then you'd have to intonate the guitar, otherwise everything but the open strings will be out of tune.
> 
> As for sounding good and feeling good, that's subjective. I'd say arguably, yes, you could get 10-59 to work on a 27" guitar in Drop G, but I'd prefer an 11-64 set for that, myself. PM me, I can help you out a lot more, without cluttering up the thread


Alright, thanks. I'm thinking a good compromise would be to buy a Digitech Drop pedal because I feel like switching every other day.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

From what to what? Pitch shifters sound okay for a step or two difference, but for huge tuning changes, you're really better off with separate guitars.


----------



## KoldStatic

Zeno said:


> From what to what? Pitch shifters sound okay for a step or two difference, but for huge tuning changes, you're really better off with separate guitars.



Drop A to Drop G. Sounds like from what you're saying it'll sound fine. The Digitech Drop gets good reviews, and I heard demos of them dropping and it sounds good. This is better than the alternatives, such as buying more guitars (lol like i got a lot of cash) or yanno, adjusting the truss rod everytime I want to change tuning. I have a 6 and soon a 7 string, so I'll be tuning/detuning those for a long while, sacrificing tone for convenience.


----------



## cmorris975

I am trying to figure out how a bass player would fit in with such a low guitar tuning. I think the Drop A note on a seven string would be around 55 hz, so an octave lower is 27 hz or so. 

What do bands do in this kind of situation, bass player plays in unison on the lowest guitar notes? 

And I know this is probably a really broad question, but what kind of bass might be good for this, five string with 35" scale?

Thanks for any help.

Chris


----------



## Winspear

cmorris975 said:


> I am trying to figure out how a bass player would fit in with such a low guitar tuning. I think the Drop A note on a seven string would be around 55 hz, so an octave lower is 27 hz or so.
> 
> What do bands do in this kind of situation, bass player plays in unison on the lowest guitar notes?
> 
> And I know this is probably a really broad question, but what kind of bass might be good for this, five string with 35" scale?
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Chris



Drop A on a bass isn't unusual at all, quite easy to achieve.
Yes the fundamental frequency is low but both guitar and bass get a huge amount of volume from the higher overtones.
It's easy to achieve that A on any 34 or 35" bass - the inch doesn't make all that much difference. 
Try to go for only top-loading bridges.
At least 145 gauge, anywhere up to 160. I recommend Kalium


----------



## cmorris975

EtherealEntity said:


> Drop A on a bass isn't unusual at all, quite easy to achieve.
> Yes the fundamental frequency is low but both guitar and bass get a huge amount of volume from the higher overtones.
> It's easy to achieve that A on any 34 or 35" bass - the inch doesn't make all that much difference.
> Try to go for only top-loading bridges.
> At least 145 gauge, anywhere up to 160. I recommend Kalium




Great info, thanks so much. There's an Ibanez SR 255 on sale right now for $228 that I might just pick up for recording tunes in drop A. Either that or there' a Dean 5 string 35" scale bass with EMG 40s for $550 that may be worth the extra money for a better tone. I have a SD 500 already but it is four string and I am not sure I want to try to set it up for only low stuff.

Thanks again.


----------



## Winspear

I've played those Deans, they are solid.
Can't go wrong with an Ibby SR either!


----------



## Timmy-Scandi

Hello, I've been a ninja visitor of this forum for quite a few years. After starting my 7 string experience by impulsively buying an S7320 Ibanez 4 years ago and immediately regretting it (I never enjoyed that guitar even after putting a LiquiFire CrunchLab set in it) I started to think that I need a baritone scale length because the 25.5 makes the low B pretty floppy, even if I tune standard, so my question is: is it very hard to solo on a 28 inches 8 string guitar? I mean, of course hard is a subjective matter, but is there anybody that actually use a standard tuning on a long baritone (28 inches 8 string or 27 inches 7 string) for both solo and rythm?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

It could be done, pretty easily, with the right string gauge - I used to tune my 27" 8 string up to Drop F, so everything but the low strings was raised a half step from standard, which would have slightly more tension than a 28" guitar in Standard, with the same gauge. I'd suggest 9-12-15-24-32-44-59-80 - pretty balanced tension


----------



## HoneyNut

Ibz RGD 26.5 inch incoming (6-string). I'd really appreciate some input here.  The guitar would be tuned to D-Standard. 

What string set would have the same tension as a 10-46 set on a 25.5" scale in E-Standard? 

What about C-Standard?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Here's what I'd suggest for D standard, compared to E on a 25.5

Len 25.5

E4 .010" dapl == 16.21#
B3 .013" dapl == 15.38#
G3 .017" dapl == 16.57#
D3 .026" danw == 18.41#
A2 .036" danw == 19.54#
E2 .046" danw == 17.48#

Len 26.5

D4 .011" dapl == 16.82#
A3 .014" dapl == 15.29#
F3 .019" dapl == 17.74#
C3 .028" danw == 18.26#
G2 .038" danw == 18.5#
D2 .052" danw == 18.87#

Tho you could stand to bump up the G2 string a teeny bit, I just like having even tension across the board on the low strings. As for C standard, this could work

Len 26.5

C4 .012" dapl == 15.89#
G3 .016" dapl == 15.85#
E3b .024" danw == 19.12#
B2b .032" danw == 19.12#
F2 .044" danw == 19.51#
C2 .059" danw == 19.98#


----------



## Winspear

Timmy-Scandi said:


> Hello, I've been a ninja visitor of this forum for quite a few years. After starting my 7 string experience by impulsively buying an S7320 Ibanez 4 years ago and immediately regretting it (I never enjoyed that guitar even after putting a LiquiFire CrunchLab set in it) I started to think that I need a baritone scale length because the 25.5 makes the low B pretty floppy, even if I tune standard, so my question is: is it very hard to solo on a 28 inches 8 string guitar? I mean, of course hard is a subjective matter, but is there anybody that actually use a standard tuning on a long baritone (28 inches 8 string or 27 inches 7 string) for both solo and rythm?



Absolutely fine. Presuming you like 10's, you can go all the way to even 30" with the 008 gauges that are available (and that'll actually be even looser, still)


----------



## HoneyNut

Thanks a lot Zeno! I wasn't expecting such a spot on response. You seem to have this figured out somehow. Do you use some tension calculator? There was one I found through google, but it was very outdated and the GUI isn't friendly. 

I hope it's not some algebraic formula!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

It's a string tension calculator I got from a thread somewhere on this site - can't remember exactly where tho, I lost the link. Just google "site:sevenstring.org string tension calculator" and it should come up.


----------



## aeo

Alright so I'm really new to figuring out different tunings with different string gauges, and I have a new 27" scale 7-string that I don't want to mess up when I change the strings (It's a Carvin DC7X). Before this I never bothered with anything other than E standard on a 6 string or B standard on a 25.5" scale 7 string. Here are my questions:

1) It came stock in B standard, but I don't know what the string gauges that came with the guitar are, or even the brand of the strings used. This is important to know when putting on a new set of strings in order to maintain the same amount of tension, right? 

2) I want to tune my guitar to G standard, but don't know how to figure out what I'll need to do in order to achieve that as far as new strings and maintaining the right amount of tension, or having to change the truss rod or anything like that. I've seen those string gauge calculators online before but I want to be 100% certain I'm doing the right thing as far as changing string gauges. How would I go about doing this, and how could I calculate different string gauges for new tunings in the future on my guitar? 

Thanks for anyone who helps!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Honestly, you'd need the whole thing re-set up for that massive of a tuning change, so the tension doesn't really matter

However, if it's something that really worries you, the guitar came standard with 10-56 strings, and if it was in standard tuning, the string tension would have been something like this

Len 27

E4 .010" dapl == 18.18#
B3 .013" dapl == 17.25#
G3 .017" dapl == 18.58#
D3 .026" danw == 20.63#
A2 .036" danw == 21.9#
E2 .046" danw == 19.6#
B1 .056" danw == 16.58

For G standard, I'd suggest a set like this - and with a would third instead of a plain like you would do normally

C4 .012" dapl == 16.49#
G3 .016" dapl == 16.46#
E3b .024" danw == 19.85#
B2b .032" danw == 19.85#
F2 .042" danw == 18.58#
C2 .056" danw == 18.61#
G1 .074" danw == 17.93#


----------



## aeo

Zeno said:


> Honestly, you'd need the whole thing re-set up for that massive of a tuning change, so the tension doesn't really matter
> 
> However, if it's something that really worries you, the guitar came standard with 10-56 strings, and if it was in standard tuning, the string tension would have been something like this
> 
> Len 27
> 
> E4 .010" dapl == 18.18#
> B3 .013" dapl == 17.25#
> G3 .017" dapl == 18.58#
> D3 .026" danw == 20.63#
> A2 .036" danw == 21.9#
> E2 .046" danw == 19.6#
> B1 .056" danw == 16.58
> 
> For G standard, I'd suggest a set like this - and with a would third instead of a plain like you would do normally
> 
> C4 .012" dapl == 16.49#
> G3 .016" dapl == 16.46#
> E3b .024" danw == 19.85#
> B2b .032" danw == 19.85#
> F2 .042" danw == 18.58#
> C2 .056" danw == 18.61#
> G1 .074" danw == 17.93#



Yeah but I wanna know how to set it up myself. I'm willing to learn and get the right tools, but don't know where to start. Also whats the best calculator to use to figure out other tunings in the future?

Also I feel kinda dumb... where did you find out the default tensions and string gauges for my guitar?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

string gauges was at the end of the Carvin builder - they mention they used Elixer 10-56 - I just plugged that into the calculator and went from there.

As for setting it up - like I said - keeping the same tension won't help, really. You're better off not worrying about that. You'll always have to readjust everything, even if you put the exact same string set on the guitar


----------



## jpcalloway

This might anger those who have more expertise on string tension than I do, but I've found it best to just try different string gauges, find what feels and sounds good without buzz or bad intonation, and go with it.


----------



## gnoll

I need a string gauge for drop C# and I'm thinking about 11-56 with the 56 swapped out for a 62... I like my strings, especially the lower ones, quite tight, but would this be too tight? The scale is 25.5".

Also, will I have problems fitting the 62 in the nut?


----------



## Action

For C#, .062 is quite tight, not 'too' tight, ~23 pounds. .056 is ~19 pounds, which is not loose. Have you used a .056 on this guitar before and didn't like it?

Reason I ask is, if you have a plastic nut, and you have had a big string like a .056 in the nut already, then you can maybe coax a 62 in by repeated sliding (be careful not to use downward pressure). If you've not put a .056 on before, getting the 62 on might be more work, and in that case I would try the 56 first. When a slot is just barely too small it is workable... when it is way too small, I get assistance.


----------



## remus1710

man... sometimes i go for 0.46 for the low C on prs custom 22 (yes 22 frets)... how can u guys play with 0.62...?? )


----------



## Action

remus1710 said:


> man... sometimes i go for 0.46 for the low C on prs custom 22 (yes 22 frets)... how can u guys play with 0.62...?? )



It's very personal. A .046 C at normal scale is about 11 pounds, and that is spaghetti to most players, just as 23 pounds is a bit tight to most players. I like mine in the 16-20lb range.

Don't think too hard about this. Math can be done, but only the individual knows what feels right for him. You can learn a lot from small adjustments to your set.


----------



## gnoll

Well, I play alot of fast alt picked stuff and I CANNOT play that stuff on floppy strings.

The nut is bone and looks a bit small but I dunno... I've never changed strings on this guitar before, but I was planning on giving it to a tech for a setup anyway, maybe they can file down the nut or something? I feel a bit nervous about having something like that done, though... :\


----------



## asdl0rd

Hi, I struggle to find some good strings for my 25.5" 6 string guitar tuned to B standard. I used Ernie Ball 7 String Regular Slinky Strings ( 10 13 17 26 36 46 56) so far and I noticed that the string tension distribution is all over the place with this set. The 26 has the highest tension and the others are too flappy or okay, thats why the 26 always felt weird to me. and the 56 is too loose. So after looking around I came up with 12 16 20 34 48 64. With that, the tension is more focused on the lower strings, which helps getting a cleaner sound out of them. What do you think about that and do you know any string pack that has this kind of stringsetup? I read about D'Addario EXL148 on the forum but there are designed for drop C. So I'm a bit concerned that they're a bit loose too Gauges: .012, .016 .020, Nickel Wound .034, .046, .060. except from the 46 and 60 they're exactly what I'm looking for. Got some alternatives for that? 

btw I just came to this tension topic after I read about the strings Karl Sanders is using ( SIT .070 .050 .038 .017 .012 .010) I can't believe that he is using 10 - 17 for the high strings ( he is playing drop A with 25,5") how is that possible?


----------



## stevexc

asdl0rd said:


> Hi, I struggle to find some good strings for my 25.5" 6 string guitar tuned to B standard. I used Ernie Ball 7 String Regular Slinky Strings ( 10 13 17 26 36 46 56) so far and I noticed that the string tension distribution is all over the place with this set. The 26 has the highest tension and the others are too flappy or okay, thats why the 26 always felt weird to me. and the 56 is too loose. So after looking around I came up with 12 16 20 34 48 64. With that, the tension is more focused on the lower strings, which helps getting a cleaner sound out of them. What do you think about that and do you know any string pack that his this kind of stringsetup? I read about D'Addario EXL148 on the forum but there are designed for drop C. So I'm a bit concerned that they're a bit loose too Gauges: .012, .016 .020, Nickel Wound .034, .046, .060. except from the 46 and 60 they're exactly what I'm looking for. Got some alternatives for that?
> 
> btw I just came to this tension topic after I read about the strings Karl Sanders is using ( SIT .070 .050 .038 .017 .012 .010) I can't believe that he is using 10 - 17 for the high strings ( he is playing drop A with 25,5") how is that possible?



The 12-64 set is where I would start off, personally. 12-60 isn't too bad either if you don't have a super heavy picking technique - a 46 is very common for a low E, and a 60 gives similar tension to that for the B.

As for your other question - it's because that's the tension that Karl prefers. That's all there is to it. What it comes down to is the that vast majority of people here "need" higher tension than the average guitarist actually prefers. He's a little on the light side, but not impossibly so.


----------



## SRRYIMWHTE

i have a agile multi-scale 25.5 - 28.625 wondering what would be a good set of strings to go for drop e any ideas?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Well, ultimately that depends on what you like for other tunings and scale lengths, so reference for that would be great, but honestly I'd just give 10-13-17-26-36-46-59-80 a shot, and then tweak from there. That'd be a pretty easy set to put together, just grab a D'addario 7 string set and a single 80, and then bam.


----------



## SRRYIMWHTE

Zeno said:


> Well, ultimately that depends on what you like for other tunings and scale lengths, so reference for that would be great, but honestly I'd just give 10-13-17-26-36-46-59-80 a shot, and then tweak from there. That'd be a pretty easy set to put together, just grab a D'addario 7 string set and a single 80, and then bam.



I have a few sets of these lying around I'm really just focused on getting the right gauge without losing the sound of what makes a guitar a guitar along the way. I have also used that set on a jeff loomis 7 string in b standard just hoping the 59 wont be too much for the b


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Not at all - if it worked on a Loomis sig, then it'll work on this - it might be slightly tighter, the B, E, and E strings are around 20 pounds of tension each, but personally I enjoy that, gives it more immediacy and snap to it. Not for everybody, though.


----------



## p0ke

asdl0rd said:


> Hi, I struggle to find some good strings for my 25.5" 6 string guitar tuned to B standard. I used Ernie Ball 7 String Regular Slinky Strings ( 10 13 17 26 36 46 56) so far and I noticed that the string tension distribution is all over the place with this set. The 26 has the highest tension and the others are too flappy or okay, thats why the 26 always felt weird to me. and the 56 is too loose. So after looking around I came up with 12 16 20 34 48 64. With that, the tension is more focused on the lower strings, which helps getting a cleaner sound out of them. What do you think about that and do you know any string pack that has this kind of stringsetup? I read about D'Addario EXL148 on the forum but there are designed for drop C. So I'm a bit concerned that they're a bit loose too Gauges: .012, .016 .020, Nickel Wound .034, .046, .060. except from the 46 and 60 they're exactly what I'm looking for. Got some alternatives for that?



I'm using that EXL148 set for C-standard tuning, and it's pretty much perfect for me. And since B is just half a step down, I'd assume it's fine. Then again I'm not that picky anyway, unless the strings are way too loose and just wobble all over the place 



asdl0rd said:


> btw I just came to this tension topic after I read about the strings Karl Sanders is using ( SIT .070 .050 .038 .017 .012 .010) I can't believe that he is using 10 - 17 for the high strings ( he is playing drop A with 25,5") how is that possible?



Well, in drop A the .10 string will be very loose... But not "impossible" by any means. Kinda hard to imagine playing Nile riffs on loose string though...


----------



## SRRYIMWHTE

Zeno said:


> Not at all - if it worked on a Loomis sig, then it'll work on this - it might be slightly tighter, the B, E, and E strings are around 20 pounds of tension each, but personally I enjoy that, gives it more immediacy and snap to it. Not for everybody, though.



does it still retain a ease to do tapping in your experience?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Eh, depends on how hard you wanna hit - tapping and playing really hard ultimately require two completely different string tension setups, on the opposite ends of the spectrum, to be completely playable. It's still tapable, by all means, but not as easy as say, 9-42+54+74 or something. Low tension = easier tapping, high tension = easier djenting, etc


----------



## NicePants

I got a question about tuning. Granted, I'm a complete idiot when it comes to stuff like string tension, truss rod adjustments, etc. I was talking with a friend recently about switching to higher gauge strings, i.e: from like a set of .009s to .011s. I asked about tension on the neck and how to properly adjust the guitar when swapping to a higher gauge. He told me that all I had to do (if a specific tuning wasn't a big issue) was drop my tuning by a semitone for each "level" I go up, for example, going from E standard to E Flat standard when going from .009 to .010. This seemed kinda wonky to me, but he claims that he's done it on a few guitars and they haven't given him any problems. Assuming a balanced set of strings on a guitar in perfect working condition, could you do this without having to do any adjustments to the truss rod or intonation? I honestly doubt it, but I want to get an informed opinion.


----------



## bigboy

I have a js 22-7 on its way with a set of 11-70 labella strings . The sales rep said the item info said 10-70 but the pic shows 11-70. I should have a 11 I can use if need be. My question is what is the lowest I can tune to? I know my 6 string can't do E well do to me using 12-62 for drop b. I'm thinking with the thicker strings I wanna use I'm limited to drop tunning?? Oh yea I was thinking I wanna tune to G with my new 7 if that helps with what tone I'm shooting for. Ty ty


----------



## bigboy

NicePants said:


> I got a question about tuning. Granted, I'm a complete idiot when it comes to stuff like string tension, truss rod adjustments, etc. I was talking with a friend recently about switching to higher gauge strings, i.e: from like a set of .009s to .011s. I asked about tension on the neck and how to properly adjust the guitar when swapping to a higher gauge. He told me that all I had to do (if a specific tuning wasn't a big issue) was drop my tuning by a semitone for each "level" I go up, for example, going from E standard to E Flat standard when going from .009 to .010. This seemed kinda wonky to me, but he claims that he's done it on a few guitars and they haven't given him any problems. Assuming a balanced set of strings on a guitar in perfect working condition, could you do this without having to do any adjustments to the truss rod or intonation? I honestly doubt it, but I want to get an informed opinion.



For me using 6 strings if I tune from standered to E flat I can get away with a lil adjustment just to the bridge (action). When I started to play with 11-52 in drop c I had to play with the hole guitar. Rod/bridge etc, you wanna start after u put the new strings on brake them in(stretch) at the bridge. Get ya hight in order play up an down the whole neck looking for dead or buzzing frets. Then I go to the rod. Most new guitars come with a few Allen keys they assume u will switch there stock strings an maybe tune down. Keep in mind this how I do it ani do it with fixed bridges. I hate floating bridges I find for how I tune to B an A on my 6er's fixed is the way to go. Good luck bud


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Nice Pants - nah, you can't really do that. I mean, you could, and sorta get away without touching much, but ultimately, completely resetting the guitar when you change string gauge and tuning is ideal - gotta first check string height, then neck relief, then after that, intonate it. Intonation is always last, as height and neck adjustments will change the intonation, just slightly

Big Boy, if you're shooting for Drop G, I'd suggest a D'addario 11-56 set with a 74 for the low string. However, if you're doing G standard, I'd do 12-16-25W-34-44-59-74, instead.


----------



## bigboy

Zeno said:


> Nice Pants - nah, you can't really do that. I mean, you could, and sorta get away without touching much, but ultimately, completely resetting the guitar when you change string gauge and tuning is ideal - gotta first check string height, then neck relief, then after that, intonate it. Intonation is always last, as height and neck adjustments will change the intonation, just slightly
> 
> Big Boy, if you're shooting for Drop G, I'd suggest a D'addario 11-56 set with a 74 for the low string. However, if you're doing G standard, I'd do 12-16-25W-34-44-59-74, instead.



I got 10-70 the pic shows 11-70 but I got a 11 around the house. Hmmm I might be pushing it to G . I'll put them on paid 4.25 for the set on sale so I can pull any string that is off an buy singles. I use to do that bro it helped get a good sound an feel. I agree with what u told the other guy about how to setup. I kinda told him the same. It's a good feeling for me knowing I'm learning an trying to apply my knowledge to having a guitar in order. Paying 40-75.00 for a set up I won't do but a fret level etc id pay.


----------



## couverdure

I'm considering getting an Ibanez ARZ307 as my first seven-string guitar, because I want to try using various tunings. It has a 25" scale neck instead of the standard 25.5" so it kinda falls into the short-scale category.

I'll be using 11-52s for the high six strings so I could from E standard to Drop C (I'm used to playing Drop D with 9-42s on a 25.5" so I should be okay with playing C according to String Tension Pro). Which gauge should I get for the B string if I'm gonna use it for BEADGBE to GDGCFAD? I'm thinking of getting a separate .070 string for the B/7th string.


----------



## d_taton92

HELLO EVERYONE. I'M FAIRLY NEW TO THIS WEB SITE, AND A 7 STRING GUITAR AS WELL. I'M TUNING MY GUITAR TO AEADGBE, AND AM GETTING SOME PRETTY NASTY FRET BUZZ ON THE LOW B STRING WHEN I PLAY OPEN. I HAVE HEAVY BOTTOM STRINGS ON, AND MY ACTION IS SET PRETTY HIGH, SO I'M THINKING IT MAY BE A TRUSS ROD ISSUE. DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO ADJUST THE TRUSS ROD PROPERLY TO FIX THIS ISSUE? THANKS!


----------



## bostjan

d_taton92 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE. I'M FAIRLY NEW TO THIS WEB SITE, AND A 7 STRING GUITAR AS WELL. I'M TUNING MY GUITAR TO AEADGBE, AND AM GETTING SOME PRETTY NASTY FRET BUZZ ON THE LOW B STRING WHEN I PLAY OPEN. I HAVE HEAVY BOTTOM STRINGS ON, AND MY ACTION IS SET PRETTY HIGH, SO I'M THINKING IT MAY BE A TRUSS ROD ISSUE. DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO ADJUST THE TRUSS ROD PROPERLY TO FIX THIS ISSUE? THANKS!



Step one: Turn off Caps Lock
Step two: Click here or here
Mainly, you need to make sure you have the guitar to the point where you know the truss rod needs to be adjusted, then identify which way it needs to be adjusted, and then make certain you don't over-adjust it. With a little practice, you should be able to adjust the truss rod without stressing over it. It's typically a quick and easy adjustment with modern equipment.
Step three: ????
Step four: Profit


----------



## sadicus

*Anyone have experience with string gauge .074 -.080?*
Agile Len 27.5" Here is what' been tried so far...

*Original String gauges = F# SLOP*
 F# B E A D G B e
.074 .054 .040 .030 .022 .015 .012 .009
*
Better Tension, wrong pitch*
 G Db Gb B E A Db Gb
.074 .054 .040 .030 .022 .015 .012 .009

looking for the goldielox magic number...?


----------



## crankyrayhanky

Hey all!
I just ordered an Epiphone Thunderbird Pro Classic Bass.
*I want to tune to dropC*, with occasional standard D thrown in. 
Unlike guitars, I never really found a tension/string set that I embrace on my standard tuned SG5, I just always try whatever and it worked good enough. What should I try with this Epi? Anything in normal stores or just jump right into a Kalium (or similar balanced) set?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

My apologies if this was covered in the 77 pages but I was curious. Is there a standard recommended tension?

Does each manufacturer have a different preference? Or is there some universal tension key?

I am aware I can do whatever I want according to preference but is there a recommended tension guide out there?

(in this case it would be for a standard 25.5" scale)


----------



## bostjan

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> My apologies if this was covered in the 77 pages but I was curious. Is there a standard recommended tension?
> 
> Does each manufacturer have a different preference? Or is there some universal tension key?
> 
> I am aware I can do whatever I want according to preference but is there a recommended tension guide out there?
> 
> (in this case it would be for a standard 25.5" scale)



No.

No. Not really.

There is a tension at which strings will break. For plain steel strings, though, this depends on thickness, and they will generally not break until beyond A 440 Hz. Also, if strings are too lose, they become inharmonic due to low tension. If they are too thick, they may become inharmonic due to a small scale to thickness ratio. Inharmonicity is really a matter of taste, though, some seem to prefer more inharmonic gong-like guitar tones than others.

So, really, it's purely based upon player preference.

I've heard some say that tension must be equal across the neck or else your neck will twist. I find that claim to be somewhat dubious, myself, since I've always used hybrid tension sets with higher wound string tension, but maybe I'm just lucky and the materials science is wrong...

Anyway, just use what feels good.


----------



## ddawson2012

Don from D'Addario here - we created a string calculator a little while back. We're hoping to update it soon with some additional features. It still functions perfectly for what is being asked here - String Tension Pro


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

ddawson2012 said:


> Don from D'Addario here - we created a string calculator a little while back. We're hoping to update it soon with some additional features. It still functions perfectly for what is being asked here - String Tension Pro



This is the best one I've seen. I just need to learn which octaves I am in


----------



## bostjan

ddawson2012 said:


> Don from D'Addario here - we created a string calculator a little while back. We're hoping to update it soon with some additional features. It still functions perfectly for what is being asked here - String Tension Pro



Great idea! I just tried to build an 8 string set from scratch, though, and the thing blew up and spewed out some code at me.



Code:


Server Error in '/' Application.

Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Source Error: 

The source code that generated this unhandled exception can only be shown when compiled in debug mode. To enable this, please follow one of the below steps, then request the URL:

1. Add a "Debug=true" directive at the top of the file that generated the error. Example:

  <%@ Page Language="C#" Debug="true" %>

or:

2) Add the following section to the configuration file of your application:

<configuration>
   <system.web>
       <compilation debug="true"/>
   </system.web>
</configuration>

Note that this second technique will cause all files within a given application to be compiled in debug mode. The first technique will cause only that particular file to be compiled in debug mode.

Important: Running applications in debug mode does incur a memory/performance overhead. You should make sure that an application has debugging disabled before deploying into production scenario.

Stack Trace: 


[NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.]
   ASP.controls_scalelength_ascx.__DataBinding__control11(Object sender, EventArgs e) +308
   System.Web.UI.Control.DataBind(Boolean raiseOnDataBinding) +304
   System.Web.UI.Control.DataBindChildren() +12760215
   System.Web.UI.Control.DataBind(Boolean raiseOnDataBinding) +321
   System.Web.UI.Control.DataBindChildren() +12760215
   System.Web.UI.Control.DataBind(Boolean raiseOnDataBinding) +321
   System.Web.UI.Control.DataBindChildren() +12760215
   System.Web.UI.Control.DataBind(Boolean raiseOnDataBinding) +321
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.GridView.CreateRow(Int32 rowIndex, Int32 dataSourceIndex, DataControlRowType rowType, DataControlRowState rowState, Boolean dataBind, Object dataItem, DataControlField[] fields, TableRowCollection rows, PagedDataSource pagedDataSource) +295
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.GridView.CreateChildControls(IEnumerable dataSource, Boolean dataBinding) +4780
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.CompositeDataBoundControl.PerformDataBinding(IEnumerable data) +95
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.GridView.PerformDataBinding(IEnumerable data) +19
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.DataBoundControl.OnDataSourceViewSelectCallback(IEnumerable data) +222
   System.Web.UI.WebControls.DataBoundControl.PerformSelect() +313
   StringTensionPro.ScaleLength.EnableMode(STControlMode mode, STData data) +822
   StringTensionPro.SetBuilder.InitCustomInstrument(Int32 numStrings) +557
   StringTensionPro.SetBuilder.Page_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e) +13496
   System.Web.UI.Control.LoadRecursive() +71
   System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +3178

Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:4.0.30319; ASP.NET Version:4.0.30319.34274


----------



## Icedfirefly

Hello guys. 

I'm confortable using a 9-42 on my 25.5 6 string ibanez tuning in E Standard 
Now I got a 25.5 7 string ibanez, I would be tuning in standard too, so the seven will be a B, I want to try to keep the same gauge, so which gauge can I use for the seven string? I would like to keep the sound clear, the less muddy possible. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Icedfirefly said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I'm confortable using a 9-42 on my 25.5 6 string ibanez tuning in E Standard
> Now I got a 25.5 7 string ibanez, I would be tuning in standard too, so the seven will be a B, I want to try to keep the same gauge, so which gauge can I use for the seven string? I would like to keep the sound clear, the less muddy possible.
> 
> Thanks!!



Try a 56 for the B string and go from there.


----------



## oracles

Anyone in here tuned to C standard on a 25.5" 7 before? What are you/did you use for the additional high string?


----------



## beardsworthy

I just picked up a used Ibanez APEX2. They come factory tuned to KoRn's signature tuning: A, D, G, C, F, A, D (low to high). Can I tune it to standard tuning? What gauges should I use for that? 





Thanks


----------



## Explorer

beardsworthy said:


> I just picked up a used Ibanez APEX2. They come factory tuned to KoRn's signature tuning: A, D, G, C, F, A, D (low to high). Can I tune it to standard tuning? What gauges should I use for that?
> 
> Thanks



I believe those came with the following strings for ADGCFAD tuning:

.010/.013/.017/.026/.036/.046/.059

And Ibanez would use their next higher string set for BEADGBE to get the same tension:

.009/.011/.016/.024/.032/.042/.054

Good luck!


----------



## Explorer

oracles said:


> Anyone in here tuned to C standard on a 25.5" 7 before? What are you/did you use for the additional high string?



What are you using on the rest of the guitar? That will give the tension context, allowing figuring your target tension and thus the target gauge.


----------



## hesiek

Im looking for a set of strings for my EBMM JP12-7, drop g# tuning. Can you guys help me out? I was thinking about a 68 on the low G# but dunno if it isnt too much and pbb id have to drill a nut

its a 7 string 25.5"


----------



## bostjan

You shouldn't have to drill out the tuners for a .068", and that gauge shouldn't be too thick for tension at G# (if anything, too thin ~15 N of tension is pretty light, but not outside of normal range). As for reslotting the nut, if that's what you meant, that is a possibility, although I would guess probably not necessary.

I would say go for it, and expect a reasonably low probability of needing to widen the string channel in the nut.


----------



## RobPhoboS

6 string RRhoads
22.5 scale length
Tuning for stuff like Suffocation - so C# - C standard.
I was thinking D'Addario EXL148 ?
(shorter scale length - heavier gauge right? - I never think about this old one much)

Aaaannd - I was also thinking of putting another set onto my 6 string 27.75" but tuned to A standard mostly. 
Sometimes it'll dip down to G though.


----------



## bostjan

22.5" Tuned C Standard?!

Yeah, use heavier gauges. Maybe 12-56 or 13-60? It depends on your taste in tension, of course.

At 27.75", it's like 22.5" down two whole steps, so G standard at 27.75" would be about a half step worth more slack than your C standard at 22.5". If you are going between G and A, you should be able to use the same gauges as your other guitar.


----------



## RobPhoboS

Many thanks !
I've been playing for many, many years on and off - and just never really paid attention to what string gauges I was slinging on. Usually thicker the better for the stuff I was playing.
It just made things annoying as it's nice to grab something off the shelf that'll get me 90% of what I wanted.
So learning a bit more about what tension I like should help clear things up !

That poor old RR, still - I love playing on it, although it feels weird going from that to an M80M


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> You shouldn't have to drill out the tuners for a .068", and that gauge shouldn't be too thick for tension at G# (if anything, too thin ~15 N of tension is pretty light, but not outside of normal range). As for reslotting the nut, if that's what you meant, that is a possibility, although I would guess probably not necessary.
> 
> I would say go for it, and expect a reasonably low probability of needing to widen the string channel in the nut.



I think he meant using a file for the nut.


----------



## hesiek

what set of strings will fit 68 on the low g# in the drop g# tuning ? ebmm jp12 7 string 25.5"


----------



## Possessed

What are the best gauge for D standard on 25.5" guitar? I want the similar feeling as 9-42 or 9-46 for E standard! I have tried 10-52, the lower strings are too tight for me! 

I would like to search for the previous posts, but this thread is way too long...
Thanks in advance


----------



## RobPhoboS

Use this link to quickly work it out.
(I did look before I posted as well but wanted to see if that tension is ok)

http://stringtensionpro.com/


----------



## bostjan

hesiek said:


> what set of strings will fit 68 on the low g# in the drop g# tuning ? ebmm jp12 7 string 25.5"



I'm not clear on what your question is.



Possessed said:


> What are the best gauge for D standard on 25.5" guitar? I want the similar feeling as 9-42 or 9-46 for E standard! I have tried 10-52, the lower strings are too tight for me!
> 
> I would like to search for the previous posts, but this thread is way too long...
> Thanks in advance



D standard tension is not significantly less than E standard tension. The best place to start would be with the same strings as before, unless you thought they were too slack already. Personally, I always preferred the 9-46 sets over the 9-42, but none of the prepackaged sets are actually optimized.


----------



## Monsterhawk

Hey guys, need your wisdom! 

Im useless when it comes to string tension and gauge so I figured id ask the guru's..

Im using a JS22-7 (26'5") with D'addario XL 10's (Im considering changing brands as they make so much noise during movement) ....its a tiny bit saggy in standard but im tuning down to drop G and the tension just isnt there, I like it to be pretty tense...would this be down to strings or down to adjusting the truss rod?

Im not exactly rolling in it right now so trying to narrow it down before paying to have set ups done etc if i could just get new strings... 

any help or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bostjan

Well, adjusting the truss rod will do nothing to the string tension at all, it will only adjust the angle of the neck, so you need a heavier string gauge if you want more tension.

Can you give us an example of a string gauge and scale length and tuning that feels right to you?

Once you have the tension you want, adjusting the truss rod so that you have the neck angle you desire should be easy, if you have an allen wrench.


----------



## Monsterhawk

That sounds like something I should have known...you'd think I know this sorta thing after 9 years...I like the feel of EB beefy's on my les Paul? They're all one size, right? 

Thanks


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Jericho Fusion
26.9 Inches
13-62
B Standard/Drop B

Doable?


----------



## bostjan

Monsterhawk said:


> That sounds like something I should have known...you'd think I know this sorta thing after 9 years...I like the feel of EB beefy's on my les Paul? They're all one size, right?
> 
> Thanks



In standard tuning?!



PunkBillCarson said:


> Jericho Fusion
> 26.9 Inches
> 13-62
> B Standard/Drop B
> 
> Doable?



That sounds good to me. I tend to like things a little slinky though. If you like heavy string tension it might not be as much to your taste as mine.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I just want it to be tight enough to avoid tuning issues, but light enough to avoid intonation issues.


----------



## Monsterhawk

Drop D sorry, that's what I used to use on the 6..but I'd tune up and down between drop C too..


----------



## bostjan

Monsterhawk said:


> Drop D sorry, that's what I used to use on the 6..but I'd tune up and down between drop C too..



If you are happy with 11's in drop D at 24.7", you should be looking at probably 12s at 26.5" for drop G.

Here's 11-54 in drop D

.011" E : 18 N
.015" B : 19 N
.022" G : 26 N
.030" D : 23 N
.042" A : 25 N
.054" D : 18 N

On your Jackson, for a similar feel and balanced tension, I would recommend

.012" D : 20 N
.016" A : 20 N
.020" F : 20 N
.030" C : 21 N
.040" G : 21 N
.054" D : 21 N
.080" G : 20 N

Significantly thicker than what you had there.


----------



## Monsterhawk

Oh wow I was way off!! Any idea if these would come in a set or would it be a case of individual strings


----------



## Discoqueen

Hey y'all, feeling very frustrated at the moment, not having a clue about tension and stuff. I've been trying to figure it out on my own, worked on three calculators, but I just don't get it. I think I can figure out which guage strings I should get to make a balanced set, that much I think I've figured out, but I have no idea about how many pounds of tension would be good for me. 

I am looking for a balanced set for an Ibanez RG8. I have been toying with 23 lbs of tension, but don't understand necessarily what that might get me. Would that be like a medium to heavy tension? I think I would prefer a heavier tension, as I'm trying to play fingerstyle on this guitar, and I am used to a heavier tension on my acoustic guitar? 

I will be researching still, so hopefully I can make sense of this (I'm a poet for Pete's sake, this number business is making me feel like a toddler!). Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Help :/ 

Also, I have three calculators in various tabs, I just need help figuring out what I am trying to aim for. Thanks, peoples!


----------



## Phon

Discoqueen said:


> Hey y'all, feeling very frustrated at the moment, not having a clue about tension and stuff. I've been trying to figure it out on my own, worked on three calculators, but I just don't get it. I think I can figure out which guage strings I should get to make a balanced set, that much I think I've figured out, but I have no idea about how many pounds of tension would be good for me.
> 
> I am looking for a balanced set for an Ibanez RG8. I have been toying with 23 lbs of tension, but don't understand necessarily what that might get me. Would that be like a medium to heavy tension? I think I would prefer a heavier tension, as I'm trying to play fingerstyle on this guitar, and I am used to a heavier tension on my acoustic guitar?
> 
> I will be researching still, so hopefully I can make sense of this (I'm a poet for Pete's sake, this number business is making me feel like a toddler!). Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Help :/
> 
> Also, I have three calculators in various tabs, I just need help figuring out what I am trying to aim for. Thanks, peoples!




I'd try experimenting with a string set, then changing the gauges once you've determined what works best for you. You could play with numbers all day, but the only way to find out is to dive in!

I take it you've watched this video?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxiaiA8ejqs


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Maybe a long shot but didn't want to start a new thread- 

Can I simply re-use strings that have been used with locking tuners [on the same guitar] or should I not even consider it? 

Thanks for any input..


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I just bought a 7-string at 27" scale and I want to keep it tuned to AEADGBE, or a whole step lower, GDGFAD. I need to find a set of strings that are comparable to the EJ21 (12-52) that I have on my 25.5" scale 6-string in Drop B tuning. The reason I use the EJ21s is because of the wound 3rd which I love and the excellent tension (although I could step off just a tad). What set(s) could I get that have tension comparable to my 6-string?

TL;DR
Went from 25.5" 6-string Drop B to 27" scale 7-string Drop A / E standard (AEADGBE)
Need strong tension strings because I play hard
6-string currently has 12-52s on it
Have no clue what I should be looking for


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

What brand of strings for a 27" 7 string? 

Will all brands be long enough for the extended scale length?


----------



## bostjan

Dawn of the Shred said:


> What brand of strings for a 27" 7 string?
> 
> Will all brands be long enough or the extended scale length?



Probably. One way to find out for sure is to measure from where the ball end of the string, or whichever end corresponds to the ball end, to the tuning post.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Dawn of the Shred said:


> What brand of strings for a 27" 7 string?
> 
> Will all brands be long enough for the extended scale length?



When I had my LTD Viper Baritone 300 (27") 6-string I used a 10-59 7string D'addario set and they were plenty long enough.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Dawn of the Shred said:


> What brand of strings for a 27" 7 string?
> 
> Will all brands be long enough for the extended scale length?



It's not just brand but also the sets. What are you tuning to and how tight of a feel do you like?

I have a 27" and a 28.625" and these are the strings I've been considering. The Labella set is what's currently on both of them. They're both tuned to drop A (AEADGBE). They're what most people would consider normal on the 27" but they're tight like the way I like on the 28.625".

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/labella-hrs-71-7-string-electric-guitar-strings
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/daddario-exl110-7-lite-7-string-electric-guitar-strings
http://www.juststrings.com/dun-den1056.html
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acce...ickel-7-string-slinky-electric-guitar-strings
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acce...string-regular-slinky-electric-guitar-strings


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

LeviathanKiller said:


> It's not just brand but also the sets. What are you tuning to and how tight of a feel do you like?
> 
> I have a 27" and a 28.625" and these are the strings I've been considering. The Labella set is what's currently on both of them. They're both tuned to drop A (AEADGBE). They're what most people would consider normal on the 27" but they're tight like the way I like on the 28.625".
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/labella-hrs-71-7-string-electric-guitar-strings
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/daddario-exl110-7-lite-7-string-electric-guitar-strings
> http://www.juststrings.com/dun-den1056.html
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acce...ickel-7-string-slinky-electric-guitar-strings
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acce...string-regular-slinky-electric-guitar-strings



When I had that guitar I was tuning it between Drop A# and Drop A. The tension was tight but not excessively so.


----------



## Bvoluroth

Hey guys,

I have bought an Harley Benton(great quality for the price imo) flying V because i have been wanting to learn songs(mastodon, baroness etc) in lower tunings and this guitars enables me to do so. It has a .10 string set on it, a 24,75'' scale and its tuned to D# standard, but i also play in Drop C#. 

The guitar stays in tune fine, but when i tune to drop C#, the lower string is so loose that it detunes to D when hit and then it slowly goes back to C#.

Ive been looking at locking tuners, dry lubing the nut, swapping the nut or putting heavier strings on but i dont know what would be best.

Do you guys have a recommendation what i could do to fix this problem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stevexc

Heavier strings would be my go-to. For Drop C# on a 24.75" I'd go with a 10-52 set (rather than the 10-46s I assume you're using). Locking tuners won't directly do anything to help assuming you're restringing properly.


----------



## Winspear

A tighter string is definitely needed yes. A 52 as said will give that same tension as the 46 D#  And will perform really well in D# without being too tight


----------



## Bvoluroth

Thank you guys for the help! im gonna put on a set of 10-52 today and look how the tuning will hold.


----------



## bmth4111

Hello all,
I have a 25.5" scale 7 string with a Floyd rose and I'm trying to tune to GCGCFAD. I am using daddario xl .012-.060 gauge strings with a .074 for the 7th string. The lower string (especially the 7th) seem to have low tension and really slow down playing. I have the spring plate screwed into the body as far as it can go and the bridge still sits at a upward angle out of the body. How can I fix this?


----------



## diagrammatiks

how many springs are you using?
maybe try an 80. 74 is a bit low tension in comparison to your other strings.
upward angle as in the back of the trem is pointing towards the sky?


----------



## bmth4111

diagrammatiks said:


> how many springs are you using?
> maybe try an 80. 74 is a bit low tension in comparison to your other strings.
> upward angle as in the back of the trem is pointing towards the sky?


I have four springs. And yes the back of the trem is away from the body (towards the sky).


----------



## diagrammatiks

bmth4111 said:


> I have four springs. And yes the back of the trem is away from the body (towards the sky).



use spring number 5. although I don't think you should need to...it's only around 18 pounds of tension per string. did you tune it correctly one string at a time alternating?


----------



## MerlinTKD

Yeah, string tension is higher than spring tension. You can add another spring, or a lower gauge set of strings. I used to tune the same with an 11-49+68 with no problem on a Floyd equipped 7.


----------



## slayer6699

Hi guys!

Recently bought a epi lp plus ex with 24.75' scale and 10-46 for standard tuning.
I want to tune it to drop C but i don't want very thick strings(don't have a heavy hand).
Also i play and solos and bigger strings will be a problem for me(bending,picking).
Will 10-52 be ok or too loose?


----------



## Restarted

Angel0fshreD said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Recently bought a epi lp plus ex with 24.75' scale and 10-46 for standard tuning.
> I want to tune it to drop C but i don't want very thick strings(don't have a heavy hand).
> Also i play and solos and bigger strings will be a problem for me(bending,picking).
> Will 10-52 be ok or too loose?



10-46 standard tuning on a 24.75 scale:
0.0100 in. 15.28 lbs
0.0130 in. 14.50 lbs
0.0170 in. 15.62 lbs
0.0260 in. 17.32 lbs
0.0360 in. 17.94 lbs
0.0460 in. 15.93 lbs

10-52 drop C on a 24.75 scale:
0.0100 in. 12.13 lbs
0.0130 in. 11.51 lbs
0.0170 in. 12.39 lbs
0.0300 in. 18.50 lbs
0.0420 in. 19.14 lbs
0.0520 in. 12.55 lbs
which is, IMO, crap

What I'd personally go for on a 24.75 scale for drop C:
0.0110 in. 16.04 lbs
0.0150 in. 15.32 lbs
0.0190 in. 15.48 lbs
0.0290 in. 17.47 lbs
0.0400 in. 17.56 lbs
0.0600 in. 17.41 lbs


----------



## gLOW-x

Yes 11 60, or 11 56 at least, in this situation.
11 60 is not SO thick. But it will be high tension.
11 56 (ex D'addario) drop C will give you something near standard 10 46

I use 68 on a 7s. And it is thick


----------



## slayer6699

gLOW-x said:


> Yes 11 60, or 11 56 at least, in this situation.
> 11 60 is not SO thick. But it will be high tension.
> 11 56 (ex D'addario) drop C will give you something near standard 10 46
> 
> I use 68 on a 7s. And it is thick



The set 11-56 is a good idea.
Just don't want high tension or too floppy!

In my previous 7string i had 72 for standard tuning...
Recently sold it lol  !!!


----------



## gLOW-x

Mine is 26.5 scale (so more tension). And i use a 68 for drop A 

Back to the subject , a balanced drop tuning set need a separate string to be really balanced.
Even so called "drop tuning" sets *never *provide gauge "jump" for the last string.
They just create a "bump" and end on a bigger string. But previous string is heavy too 
So if you want a "perfect" compensated set, you need a separate string.

But i found this "perfection" useless, and a waste to trash a string on each set (or buy all strings separate): i use EXL117 D'addario for Drop C on 6 strings. That's all.

Because when you do a gauge "bump" to compensate for drop tension, there is a large thickness change too. It is not only about tension, but diameter too.
Not so confortable for chords (even power chords).
On the opposite, taking a regular set, and dropping it, create a tension fall with other strings.

There is a right balance to find between tension AND gauge jump for any kind of drop tuning.
To me, you can start with a EXL117 D'addario and see later for other sets (from Ernie Ball, too) with more playing on it.

PS : sorry about the long post


----------



## slayer6699

gLOW-x said:


> Mine is 26.5 scale (so more tension). And i use a 68 for drop A
> 
> Back to the subject , a balanced drop tuning set need a separate string to be really balanced.
> Even so called "drop tuning" sets *never *provide gauge "jump" for the last string.
> They just create a "bump" and end on a bigger string. But previous string is heavy too
> So if you want a "perfect" compensated set, you need a separate string.
> 
> But i found this "perfection" useless, and a waste to trash a string on each set (or buy all strings separate): i use EXL117 D'addario for Drop C on 6 strings. That's all.
> 
> Because when you do a gauge "bump" to compensate for drop tension, there is a large thickness change too. It is not only about tension, but diameter too.
> Not so confortable for chords (even power chords).
> On the opposite, taking a regular set, and dropping it, create a tension fall with other strings.
> 
> There is a right balance to find between tension AND gauge jump for any kind of drop tuning.
> To me, you can start with a EXL117 D'addario and see later for other sets (from Ernie Ball, too) with more playing on it.
> 
> PS : sorry about the long post



Your post helped me a lot,pls no apologies for long post : P
Im not begginer but i don't know basic things lol

One more question:
For drop C# or C# standard which sets i would search for?
(It' my first guitar with 24.75 scale)

PS: English is not my native language,so sr for mistakes!


----------



## slayer6699

Bump from my last question!
(not answered yet)

24.75scale 
C♯-F♯-B-E-G♯-C♯ tuning
What set is better for soloing and riffing?
(Not too tight sets pls)


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Angel0fshreD said:


> Bump from my last question!
> (not answered yet)
> 
> 24.75scale
> C♯-F♯-B-E-G♯-C♯ tuning
> What set is better for soloing and riffing?
> (Not too tight sets pls)



How about a D'addario 12-60 set? Heavy on the bottom, while being pretty light on the top.


----------



## slayer6699

AkiraSpectrum said:


> How about a D'addario 12-60 set? Heavy on the bottom, while being pretty light on the top.


11s will be too loose?


----------



## slayer6699

AkiraSpectrum said:


> How about a D'addario 12-60 set? Heavy on the bottom, while being pretty light on the top.



Also elixir strings like 12-52 or 12-68?
And another one question.
If i put the 12s set,the nut will be too wide and when another time i want to switch back to 10-46 i must put a new nut?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Angel0fshreD said:


> Also elixir strings like 12-52 or 12-68?
> And another one question.
> If i put the 12s set,the nut will be too wide and when another time i want to switch back to 10-46 i must put a new nut?



Sorry, I accidentally thought your tuning was a half step lower, my bad.

I would suggest the following:
D'addario 11-56
0.0110 in. 13.08 lbs
0.0140 in. 11.89 lbs
0.0190 in. 13.79 lbs
0.0320 in. 18.40 lbs
0.0440 in. 18.53 lbs
0.0560 in. 16.80 lbs

If you need to widen the nut slots to accommodate thicker strings you may need to throw on a new nut if you go back to 10-46.


----------



## Zalbu

Is there such a thing as an ideal string tension for a 25.5 inch guitar in E standard? I just switched from 10-46 to give 9-46 a try and it feels like it's a much more even balance of tension across the low strings and the high strings, but that could just be the honeymoon period for me.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Zalbu said:


> Is there such a thing as an ideal string tension for a 25.5 inch guitar in E standard? I just switched from 10-46 to give 9-46 a try and it feels like it's a much more even balance of tension across the low strings and the high strings, but that could just be the honeymoon period for me.



Any ideal on string tension is largely subjective. The most common gauges in E-standard on a 25.5" scale are the following: 9-42 and 10-46 being the most popular, while 9-46 probably comes in as third most popular.


----------



## Zalbu

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Any ideal on string tension is largely subjective. The most common gauges in E-standard on a 25.5" scale are the following: 9-42 and 10-46 being the most popular, while 9-46 probably comes in as third most popular.


Yeah, I'm still trying to get a feel for it. I don't like how the high strings on 10's feel under my fingers when I do bends or vibrato, they dig into my fingers a lot, but there's quite a noticeable difference in tone when running thinner high strings. At least that's easier to compensate for with your amp compared to how it actually feels to play.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

What would be the best string set for my Ibanez AX7221 and AX7521? B,E,A,D I want pretty tight for fast riffing and clarity of notes. G,B,E I want to have a little give for soloing.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Dawn of the Shred said:


> What would be the best string set for my Ibanez AX7221 and AX7521? B,E,A,D I want pretty tight for fast riffing and clarity of notes. G,B,E I want to have a little give for soloing.



This is super subjective. Do you have a string gauge on another guitar in another tuning that you like the fell of? If so, go to a string tension calculator and you can determine the proper gauges you need for a similar feel.

Otherwise, I'd suggest either getting a 10-46 set (or 9-46 if you want more give on treble strings) and then a single string for your B; perhaps a 62?


----------



## Winspear

^ Yeah a reference point is useful. Taking 10-46 as the norm though, a 62 B is indeed a perfect match. 9 12 16 treble replacement if you want looser on top. That would be quite an ideal hybrid set for me ! You're in the USA, look no further than Stringjoy for excellent custom sets.


----------



## bostjan

Dawn of the Shred said:


> What would be the best string set for my Ibanez AX7221 and AX7521? B,E,A,D I want pretty tight for fast riffing and clarity of notes. G,B,E I want to have a little give for soloing.



Lighter strings can sound bright and clear, and obviously have more "give" in them. Personally, I prefer D'Addario 9, 12, 15 plain, and 26, 34, 46, 59 wound, for good quality, consistent, low-cost strings. If you want a little more clarity and you use a light touch and don't mind sacrificing a little midrange punch, you can go lighter than that.


----------



## WintermintP

@MaxOfMetal The link for the applet shows the description but doesn't let me interact with the applet itself. Also, I don't know which numbers are ideal when it comes to the tension itself and which ones aren't.

@bostjan A friend of mine wants to transpose one of my tracks up an entire semitone so that when he has to play his other band's set he doesn't have to worry about switching tunings. For the track I'm using an ESP LTD Snakebyte Snow White custom fitted with an EMG 89/89 set, and I'm using the Cleartone 11-56 set of strings. The track is normally in Drop B, so transposing the track to his tuning would mean that the track would be in Drop C. Are my strings going to be okay?! O_O;; A classmate of mine said they wouldn't snap but I'm still scared... >.<;; HELP!!!!

Also, thanks for suggesting that I get a new bass with much heavier gauges. It did wonders in this new track: https://soundcloud.com/joonho-ahn-6...nd-miku-expo-2018-usmexico-song-contest-entry

WintermintP


----------



## bostjan

WintermintP said:


> @bostjan A friend of mine wants to transpose one of my tracks up an entire semitone so that when he has to play his other band's set he doesn't have to worry about switching tunings. For the track I'm using an ESP LTD Snakebyte Snow White custom fitted with an EMG 89/89 set, and I'm using the Cleartone 11-56 set of strings. The track is normally in Drop B, so transposing the track to his tuning would mean that the track would be in Drop C. Are my strings going to be okay?! O_O;; A classmate of mine said they wouldn't snap but I'm still scared... >.<;; HELP!!!!
> 
> Also, thanks for suggesting that I get a new bass with much heavier gauges. It did wonders in this new track: https://soundcloud.com/joonho-ahn-6...nd-miku-expo-2018-usmexico-song-contest-entry
> 
> WintermintP


Personally, I would try a capo first to see if you can get used to that. Lots of people use 11-56 for drop C, and I don't think it'd feel too much tighter (I do think it would definitely feel noticeably tighter), but the hassle of retuning might be inconvenient.


----------



## WintermintP

bostjan said:


> Personally, I would try a capo first to see if you can get used to that. Lots of people use 11-56 for drop C, and I don't think it'd feel too much tighter (I do think it would definitely feel noticeably tighter), but the hassle of retuning might be inconvenient.


Okee I should try this myself... Thank you T3T

WintermintP


----------



## Droontar

Hi guys! I've got a Epiphone MKH 7 String Signature and I'm trying to tune in Standard G# and sometimes drop the 6th string to have Drop B tuning on the higher 6 strings.

I was using Ernie Ball's .56-.12 in my Epiphone LP standard (24.75") to tune in Drop B. What gauges should I use on my 7 string knowing that it still uses 24.75"?.

I went to my local luthier and he recommend me to use a Ernie Ball's .54-.11 plus an extra .64 for my 7th string, but before playing with those for a week it feels really weird, like it lacks some presence or "fatty" bass sounds.


----------



## The Mirror

Droontar said:


> I went to my local luthier and he recommend me to use a Ernie Ball's .54-.11 plus an extra .64 for my 7th string, but before playing with those for a week it feels really weird, like it lacks some presence or "fatty" bass sounds.



For such a short scale I'd take at least a .070 for the G#. I use a .070 for G on a 25.5 scale.


----------



## Droontar

The Mirror said:


> For such a short scale I'd take at least a .070 for the G#. I use a .070 for G on a 25.5 scale.


And what about the others? Should I stick on using .54-.11?


----------



## Discoqueen

For tuning to B standard on a 24.75” scale length guitar, is .12 to .52 good? I’d think .52 would be kinda smol.


----------



## lurè

Discoqueen said:


> For tuning to B standard on a 24.75” scale length guitar, is .12 to .52 good? I’d think .52 would be kinda smol.


On a 6 string I'd personally go for something like .13-.60.
On a regular 25.5" a .59 for the low B is fine but for a 24.75" I'd start with a .60 at least.


----------



## lurè

I've got two 7 string guitars , the first is 27" scale and the second is 26.5". Both are tuned to drop G (GDGCFAD).
The current strings for both guitars are 11-53+74 but I dont like the tension at all: too much tension that I can't even adjust the truss rod to have a decently straight neck with low action.
I would like suggestions for a set of strings that can be good for both guitars.

I was thinking to go for a 10-52+70 set and I checked daddario string tension calculator with the following results:





Tension seems quite umbalanced. Am I missing something?

PS: Playing-wise I don't have an heavy hand on strings so I was looking for a medium-light string set.


----------



## Winspear

You'll have gotten the octave number wrong in the middle there resulting in the 4lbs haha, but apart from that , you aren't missing anything no. Most sets are very imbalanced especially once you get above the typical 9-42 and 10-46. You will generally want the trebles lighter than the basses mind, so don't consider that so much of an imbalance. A perfect set to me looks something like balanced plains and balanced wounds around 3-5lbs heavier. 
I don't mind the A and D being tighter personally as long as the low E is still tight enough. You'll have to go custom if you want to correct that imbalance. And if you want the low G as tight as the octave G, you need to double the gauge (eg 88 with 44). No need to go that tight but I do recommend at least getting it as tight as the 2nd string at the 18lb mark.


----------



## Discoqueen

@lurè thank you, I figured that would be about right. I found the d’addario Baritone set going .13 to .62


----------



## lurè

Winspear said:


> You'll have gotten the octave number wrong in the middle there resulting in the 4lbs haha, but apart from that , you aren't missing anything no. Most sets are very imbalanced especially once you get above the typical 9-42 and 10-46. You will generally want the trebles lighter than the basses mind, so don't consider that so much of an imbalance. A perfect set to me looks something like balanced plains and balanced wounds around 3-5lbs heavier.
> I don't mind the A and D being tighter personally as long as the low E is still tight enough. You'll have to go custom if you want to correct that imbalance. And if you want the low G as tight as the octave G, you need to double the gauge (eg 88 with 44). No need to go that tight but I do recommend at least getting it as tight as the 2nd string at the 18lb mark.



Thanks for the reply, I've tried to balance strings as you suggested and came up with something like this:


Maybe 038 on 5th string would be better (18.65 lb).
7th string is 070 -> 15.45 lb 074 ->17.1 lb


----------



## Winspear

lurè said:


> Thanks for the reply, I've tried to balance strings as you suggested and came up with something like this:
> View attachment 58959
> 
> Maybe 038 on 5th string would be better (18.65 lb).
> 7th string is 070 -> 15.45 lb 074 ->17.1 lb


Excellent set, 72 or 74 is definitely a good idea I think. The 72 should be just about tight enough to feel uniform and give you a bit more brightness  And indeed I don't think they sell 37s anyway


----------



## Discoqueen

Discoqueen said:


> @lurè thank you, I figured that would be about right. I found the d’addario Baritone set going .13 to .62



Lol had a bad time fitting a .62 through a Spertzel. It took forever to get it to where I could unwind enough of the string to get it into the tuner peg.


----------



## Tomservo

From what I gather it’s best to ask this question here. First off, hi I’m new. Second, I have nerve damage in my hands, neuropathy, and couldn’t play for a while. Coupled with my lack of playing and nerve damage it was too painful to play for a while and switched to bass since using the pads of my fingers didn’t hurt. I was able to start playing the guitar again but have to use .008’s. I’ve been getting more interested in a seven string guitar and saw that I could still use lighter strings on a 25.5 scale and just buy a single string for B and tuned to standard. I wanted to stay away from baritone scaled guitars due to tension. Finally to my question I found 8 string multi scale guitars and was really intrigued, will using a set of .008’s work on a multi scale? My concern is it being to floppy (that’s what she said), I’m not worried about the pain playing on the lower strings as I use the pads of my fingers on those. Assuming I used a set of .008’s what should I use for the other two strings or in the case of a normal 7 string for the B? Any help would be appreciated, sorry for the long post.


----------



## bostjan

Hi @Tomservo!

So, which multiscale instruments were you checking out?
At 25.5" scale, an .008" at E4 Hz is about the same as a .048" B1, and about the same as a .064" F#1.
With a multiscale, the tension will just depend on the individual scale lengths. If you are looking at a 25.5"-27", it'll add a little tension to the low end, but it'd be the same for the plain strings. You might want to drop down about .002" in size on the low end, so if you were going to do a .064" F#1 at 25.5", then you could use a .060" (or .059", really, there's not much difference) instead at 27" and it should hold about the same amount of tension.

But I'll throw this out there as well...

In my opinion, thicker wound strings feel better. You said you play bass, so you might get on just fine with thicker strings on the bottom end, so you might want to beef those up anyway. It's hard to say, but maybe you shouldn't shy away from the idea of trying a heavier low F# and/or low B just to see what you think.


----------



## Tomservo

Thanks for the reply. Yeah it was 25.5 to 27 and the seven string was just 25.5. So if I understand you correctly it would work?


----------



## bostjan

Sure! I hope that helps!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm looking to tune CGDGDGBE (low C that is half step below C# on a 9 to a standard high E) with a 28.625" - 29.4" multiscale. For reference, I like a Daddario 72 for low F at 28.625" and a Daddario 9 or 10 for the high E at 28.625". Any suggestions?


----------



## Tomservo

So I’ve done more research than I think is normal, but from what I understand baritone guitars need more tension or else sound poopie. My issue is that I use .008’s due to nerve damage and I’m a wuss. If I understand correctly even if I tune a baritone, any scale between 26.5 and 27 is what I’m referring to, to standard with .008’s it’ll be way too floppy. I did the calculations and it is not at the range of 14-16 psi (not sure on the units remember I’m an engineer haha) that most recommend. So from what I understand I should stick to 25.5 if I want a 7 string or get a multi scale. It’s the higher strings I mostly have to watch the lower ones I can play with the pads of my fingers no problem. My big concern with going multi scale is this will be my only guitar. My house is too small to accommodate a lot of equipment. So no to the baritone?


----------



## Winspear

Tomservo said:


> So I’ve done more research than I think is normal, but from what I understand baritone guitars need more tension or else sound poopie. My issue is that I use .008’s due to nerve damage and I’m a wuss. If I understand correctly even if I tune a baritone, any scale between 26.5 and 27 is what I’m referring to, to standard with .008’s it’ll be way too floppy. I did the calculations and it is not at the range of 14-16 psi (not sure on the units remember I’m an engineer haha) that most recommend. So from what I understand I should stick to 25.5 if I want a 7 string or get a multi scale. It’s the higher strings I mostly have to watch the lower ones I can play with the pads of my fingers no problem. My big concern with going multi scale is this will be my only guitar. My house is too small to accommodate a lot of equipment. So no to the baritone?



It's not clear exactly what you are asking, and you may be confused about a thing or two - so I don't want to reply in detail until I have a clearer picture.
What scale do you play now (presumably 25.5?)
What tuning do you play now?
What strings do you use for it?
What did you want a baritone or fanned fret for? What tuning do you want to play it in?


----------



## Tomservo

I play standard tuning with .008’s on a 25.5 scale. I wanted a 7 string and most come in 26.5 or 27 scale. I wanted to string one with .008’s and tune it to standard (Eadgbe not baritone) but was under the impression that this would not produce enough tension to not sound like farting. This is a problem for me because I can’t handle a lot tension on the gbe strings. So why do I want a baritone or fanned fret. Baritone length seems more common and have more options for a 7 and others have said it sounds better than 25.5. Fanned frets while more uncommon solve the issue of floppy low strings but the tension on the gbe strings is lower than a baritone. I’m sure I did not explain that well. As to why I want a seven string, more range without changing my tuning.


----------



## Winspear

Gotcha. As I understand you've taken comments about 27" not producing enough tension for good clarity of tone too seriously for your situation - those comments are directed at tuning much lower, for example 8 strings.
Even 25.5 is perfectly fine for low B.
You can't really go thinner than 008s, so you may not enjoy the slight extra tension of the baritone scale. It will be roughly one semitone tighter (like tuning your current guitar to F).
So fanned fret on the trebles may help you. At least there are 007s available if it's too tight. But you needn't worry about it not being tight enough in any way 
If you're tuning to B standard, and worried about tighter trebles, I would definitely suggest a multiscale to keep the trebles the same tension, or, just sticking with a 25.5" straight scale which will give you what you are used to, plus a low B (which will be perfectly fine at this length,_ especially_ for somebody with lower tension preferences)


----------



## Tomservo

Sounds great thanks for your help!


----------



## Rocks256

For Ab standard tuning on a Schecter 7 string, would you recommend 11-52+70 ? A the moment i have 9,5-44 + 60 for Bb Standard? Looking for same tension, most of the string have 15-17 lbs tension


----------



## bostjan

I'd think 10-46 or 10-48 + 65 or 66 would be closer. 11-52+70 is definitely going to have just a little more overall tension in Ab than 9.5-44+60 does at Bb.


----------



## lurè

Does anyone have experience with D'Addario NXYL?
I've found a set of 80-09 which I think would be perfect for drop E on 8 string but I'm not sure if they're worth the price.
Should I give'em a try or stick to more "affordable" strings? (currently playing GHS boomers)


----------



## Winspear

lurè said:


> Does anyone have experience with D'Addario NXYL?
> I've found a set of 80-09 which I think would be perfect for drop E on 8 string but I'm not sure if they're worth the price.
> Should I give'em a try or stick to more "affordable" strings? (currently playing GHS boomers)



Great set. Very balanced for F# standard. Technically you 'should' bump the 80 to a 90 to tune it to drop E and keep the balance, but regardless it's a huge step up balance wise from just about every other 8 string set out there. Get them for sure


----------



## Rocks256

bostjan said:


> I'd think 10-46 or 10-48 + 65 or 66 would be closer. 11-52+70 is definitely going to have just a little more overall tension in Ab than 9.5-44+60 does at Bb.




Well i think im going to get both maybe for G# C# F# B E G# C# ill try 11+52 + 70 for first time, if it will be too tight i might switch to thinner. I used 10-48+ 64 for A D G C F A D


----------



## Paincakes

Question related to mixing a nanoweb 6 string set from elixir with a 7th "non coated" B string from another brand. Will there be a noticeable difference if the first 6 strings are nanoweb, and the 7th is not?

Elixir's 7-string set isn't quite the gauge I'm looking for, so I either have to mix brands (6+1) or just skip on coated strings.
For info, I would get the 9-46 hybrid set from Elixir, and add a low .062 from wherever.


----------



## Rocks256

Paincakes said:


> Question related to mixing a nanoweb 6 string set from elixir with a 7th "non coated" B string from another brand. Will there be a noticeable difference if the first 6 strings are nanoweb, and the 7th is not?
> 
> Elixir's 7-string set isn't quite the gauge I'm looking for, so I either have to mix brands (6+1) or just skip on coated strings.
> For info, I would get the 9-46 hybrid set from Elixir, and add a low .062 from wherever.


It will be noticeable, u can do it but totally different feel. I can;t stand coated string and im glad that u have switched to Daddario NYXL. They last 6 months for me


----------



## RyanIbanezMan

Hi there!

New owner of a 7-string here (a few months) with a quick question. I'm on standard .009 gauge strings currently (9-54) on a 25.5 scale length guitar which works fantastically in B standard tuning and Drop A. While this is what I'm mostly going to stick to, I also enjoy occasionally tuning down to G C G C F A D (like Drop C but with a low G) which turns the lower strings awful floppy. I'd like to try to make the guitar as versatile as possible in terms of lower tunings so that I can mess about to find a sound I like, but it's very unlikely I'm going to be going down more than 2 tones.

I've done a little research and used a string tension calculator and I've settled on a couple of different gauges to try (I'll be buying Ernie Ball singles most likely) so that lower tunings are more tolerable, but I was wondering what the opinions of those in this thread would be regarding the tension and how it might affect the intonation, what string sets you would recommend from what I've picked, if there's anything I'm not thinking about.

I'm specifically worried about the tension on the higher gauges - the 70 set I've got below have over 21lbs of tension on the E2 and B1 when tuned to standard and I'm not sure if that's going to be too much considering the lowest I'm going to have will be 13lbs of tension on my B3.

current - 9 11 16 24 32 42 54 (standard 9s)
To trial - 9 12 16 24 32 48 64
To trial - 9 12 16 26 34 50 66
To trial - 9 12 16 26 36 52 70


----------



## EverDream

RyanIbanezMan said:


> Hi there!
> 
> New owner of a 7-string here (a few months) with a quick question. I'm on standard .009 gauge strings currently (9-54) on a 25.5 scale length guitar which works fantastically in B standard tuning and Drop A. While this is what I'm mostly going to stick to, I also enjoy occasionally tuning down to G C G C F A D (like Drop C but with a low G) which turns the lower strings awful floppy. I'd like to try to make the guitar as versatile as possible in terms of lower tunings so that I can mess about to find a sound I like, but it's very unlikely I'm going to be going down more than 2 tones.
> 
> I've done a little research and used a string tension calculator and I've settled on a couple of different gauges to try (I'll be buying Ernie Ball singles most likely) so that lower tunings are more tolerable, but I was wondering what the opinions of those in this thread would be regarding the tension and how it might affect the intonation, what string sets you would recommend from what I've picked, if there's anything I'm not thinking about.
> 
> I'm specifically worried about the tension on the higher gauges - the 70 set I've got below have over 21lbs of tension on the E2 and B1 when tuned to standard and I'm not sure if that's going to be too much considering the lowest I'm going to have will be 13lbs of tension on my B3.
> 
> current - 9 11 16 24 32 42 54 (standard 9s)
> To trial - 9 12 16 24 32 48 64
> To trial - 9 12 16 26 34 50 66
> To trial - 9 12 16 26 36 52 70



Okay, personally, I wouldn't want the tension on my neck to be that lopsided for any extended period of time. If I wanted to hear a tuning that had the 2 lowest pitched strings down 2 whole tones with my preferred tension I would definitely increase the string gauge on the other 5 strings to be my preferred tension for 1 whole tone down and not have a 2 tone spread in the strings/tension like you are presenting. So what I would buy would be:

10 13.5 19w 26 34 46 60

60 on the low A (or G when dropped) is about the same tension as 54 in B (or A when dropped), so you don't really need to go any higher than 60 if 54 is what feels good to you on B1. The 19 is a wound string, if you don't want that or if Ernie Ball doesn't make a 19 gauge wound string, then get 17 or 18 plain string, but not any lower, and if you get 18 then up the 13.5 string to 14 to keep things balanced.

10 13.5 17 26 34 46 60
10 14 18 26 34 46 60

Between those two, if it were me I'd prefer the second (10 14 18 etc..) one, because it's more balanced than the first. However the original one I put with the 10 13.5 and the wound 19 string would be the most balanced, but if you can't get a wound 19 or don't want a wound 3rd string, then the 10 14 18 26 34 46 60 set is the second most balanced one IMO. The 10 13.5 17 26 34 46 60 should only be chosen if you REALLY want the tension lighter on the higher pitched strings even at the cost of the tension taking a relatively big jump up from the 3rd to 4th strings (the 17 and 26 gauge respectively).

I used this website to calculate the tensions: https://rodrigocfd.github.io/string-tension-calc/
it had a graph that I used to see how balanced it looked, so if you want to see it too just punch in the gauges I recommended into the calculator on that site and it'll show you the tensions visually on a graph to see how they relate for yourself.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Winspear

I'd string and set up for the midground tuning. That being ADG#C#F#A#D#, like so;
len 25.5
a1 .070 danw == 18.2#
d2 .052 danw == 17.47#
g2# .038 danw == 19.23#
c3# .028 danw == 18.98#
f3# .017 dapl == 14.76#
a3# .013 dapl == 13.7#
d4# .010 dapl == 14.45#

Resulting in:
len 25.5
a1 .070 danw == 18.2# / b1 .070 danw == 22.93#
e2 .052 danw == 22.01#
a2 .038 danw == 21.58#
d3 .028 danw == 21.3#
g3 .017 dapl == 16.57#
b3 .013 dapl == 15.38#
e4 .010 dapl == 16.21#
len 25.5
g1 .070 danw == 14.45#
c2 .052 danw == 13.87#
g2 .038 danw == 17.13#
c3 .028 danw == 16.91#
f3 .017 dapl == 13.15#
a3 .013 dapl == 12.21#
d4 .010 dapl == 12.87#

These all look pretty good to me, and no harm will come to your neck from imbalance, there's nothing too extreme going on here. The trebles are neither super loose nor super tight in either tuning either which is good for your bending. 

You can get this set custom from stringjoy which I highly recommend. Or just buy a 10-46 6 string set, a single 52 and 70 - it'll do.


----------



## RyanIbanezMan

Thanks guys, very helpful 

I've decided to go the middle ground and get some GHS boomers - 10 13 17 26 36 46 60. I'll mostly be playing at standard tuning so I don't want to go extreme just for the sake of versatility, but a little more tension would be nice so that I can drop a tone at least without it getting silly. If I do decide to stay a tone down more permanently, I'll go for the 70 set.


----------



## DJ-Seven

Hey guys I’m guessing this would be the best place for this question. 
Iv recently built my 7 string back up and want to try a new tuning I want to go down to F at the bottom very much like Northlane now I know that josh from the band uses a custom set 12-82 which I would like to try anyone know the rest of the string gauges that may be used or come across a set that will do this. I have a 27” scale neck and normally I would use an 8 string set n ditch the lightest string but I’d like to get a balanced nice feeling set and iv never really looked into a custom set before. 

Thanks


----------



## Masoo2

DJ-Seven said:


> Hey guys I’m guessing this would be the best place for this question.
> Iv recently built my 7 string back up and want to try a new tuning I want to go down to F at the bottom very much like Northlane now I know that josh from the band uses a custom set 12-82 which I would like to try anyone know the rest of the string gauges that may be used or come across a set that will do this. I have a 27” scale neck and normally I would use an 8 string set n ditch the lightest string but I’d like to get a balanced nice feeling set and iv never really looked into a custom set before.
> 
> Thanks


It's safe to assume the actual gauges are 12-60, that would logically pair with the thicker 82. That's a pretty common Drop A# setup which is what Northlane uses for most of their stuff (with the low F). I personally would prefer 12-56 + 74/76, but that's just me.


----------



## DJ-Seven

Masoo2 said:


> It's safe to assume the actual gauges are 12-60, that would logically pair with the thicker 82. That's a pretty common Drop A# setup which is what Northlane uses for most of their stuff (with the low F). I personally would prefer 12-56 + 74/76, but that's just me.



Thanks for the info man I’ll do some more digging


----------



## WintermintP

@bostjan 

Sigh...

Hi... er...

So I've been playing my 7-string guitar for a while, with the D Activator 7 set. While I'm not complaining about the pickups, there is another problem that I'm currently facing.

The bottom 70-gauge string...

Yea...

For *some* reason, even the gauges that I currently have just *had* to be too flabby for me to navigate around.

My bottom bass string is too flabby as well...

I just heard that instrument stores should carry 160-gauge strings for the bass. Should I look into those? The other four strings on my current bass is fine but the bottom string is just too annoyingly flabby to the point I'm going to need a heavier gauge. Just a little bit of a reminder: I've recently switched to the Ibanez SR405EQM with the blue finish that has the 55-110 gauge and the 145 on the bottom.

I'm going to need heavier gauges on the guitar as well. The top three strings feel fine, and the 4th, 5th, and 6th strings don't feel all that much flabby either, but the bottom 70 just feels too flabby to the point I'm going to need something heavier than that. Any suggestions?

WintermintP


----------



## WintermintP

Context for the post because I couldn't get to the editing phase in time.

Again, I'm playing in Drop G tuning (Jackson JS32-7 with the D Activator 7 set), and *PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF THE HIGH HEAVENS* do *NOT* tell me to get out of that tuning. I hear enough of that from Discord chats.

WintermintP


----------



## bostjan

So... I'm confused. It sounds like you are saying you have a .070" for your low string and you want to replace it with a 0.160"? I think one is a guitar string and the other is a bass string.

Low G on a guitar is no big deal, but you'll want something with an extended scale length. If you are rocking a Jackson with a 26.5" scale, then that should do, although it honestly would sound just a little brighter and tighter on a longer scale guitar, but you aren't tuning down to uncharted territory there. A 0.070" would be what I would recommend as a first guess. If it's too little tension, try something thicker or something with a heavier core or something with denser winds. There's really not much more you can do to get better tension than that.

Low G on a bass, though, _*is*_ a big deal. I know we've been through this before, but you keep asking, and the laws of physics, unfortunately, are staying the same. If you tune lower than A on bass, I always recommend an extended scale length. The reason I do that, is because the lowest notes on a bass are going to sound like crap on a short scale bass tuned that low, and there are a half dozen reasons why:

1. If the string itself is too loose, no pickup is going to be able to make it sound good.
2. If the string is too thick, the harmonic content of the vibration will no longer match the harmonic overtone series within the discretion of human hearing, which makes the note sound bad. Again, no matter how great your pickups or electronics are, there is not a way that those devices can correct the problem.
3. There is a sweet spot for string gauge, dependent on scale length and tuning, but the shorter the scale and the lower the tuning, the smaller the sweet spot gets until it disappears. You cannot arbitrarily tune down any instrument at any scale length simply by using thicker strings and still expect a playable string with a bright tone.


So, to address your issue with the guitar, I'd try a 0.074". If it sounds _worse_ than your .070", then I'm afraid you might be left without any other options than to a) tune up, b) settle for a lighter gauge than what feels best, or c) get another guitar with a longer neck.

To address your bass, keep in mind that the bass you are using is not extended scale, like your guitar, so you will have to be more aggressive. Throw some big ol' kalium strings on there and hope for the best. Keep in mind that it might sound less-than-beefy live, but still sound great in the mix, and keep an open mind to working around the challenges you will face. Kalium makes a 0.174" that would give you about 40 pounds of tension at 34", but it's about $24 USD. I can't comment on how your pickups will handle that much string, but it probably won't be exceptionally great. If you don't like the sound of it, which I think is quite likely, it will likely be due to concerns I have with your setup that are not easily remedied. But maybe you'll like it, so it'd probably be worth a shot. Are you just doing this for recording, or do you need an amp and speaker cabinet for bass, too? If you need a rig, then you'll need to be even more careful selecting a cab that can handle such low frequencies without breaking up. fEarful cab kits seem to be all the rage when it comes to this sort of thing, but I like using an 18" sub with a 410 cab and a crossover with two amps, to keep the low notes from sucking the power out of everything else.

At any rate, for drop G on bass, I still recommend a >35" scale with some decent electronics geared more toward sub-contra frequencies. It's doable at 34", but only with a lot of experimentation to get around issues and limitations you're bound to have just for the fact that you are trying to take an instrument that was never intended to be tuned nearly that low and tune lower than pretty much everyone else is doing. I mean, there are reasons why you don't find bass players tuning lower than G# or even A most of the time, unless they are spending a lot of money on fancy gadgets to get them sounding decent tuned that low. Really a 39.55" Knuckle/Quake bass with a fEarful cab and a decent amp is going to cost you $3-4k CAD or so, at least, but will give you tons of options for tuning super low. I think that you don't need to go that far, but I do think that you are going to need a $1500-2000 CAD setup, to say the least, to get a usable live sound for bass in drop G, by the time you get everything you need to make sure no one component bottlenecks the quality of your tone. If you are just recording, then none of this conversation really matters. Just tune what you have to whichever tuning is comfortable, then pitch shift down to G from there.


----------



## WintermintP

bostjan said:


> So... I'm confused. It sounds like you are saying you have a .070" for your low string and you want to replace it with a 0.160"? I think one is a guitar string and the other is a bass string.
> 
> Low G on a guitar is no big deal, but you'll want something with an extended scale length. If you are rocking a Jackson with a 26.5" scale, then that should do, although it honestly would sound just a little brighter and tighter on a longer scale guitar, but you aren't tuning down to uncharted territory there. A 0.070" would be what I would recommend as a first guess. If it's too little tension, try something thicker or something with a heavier core or something with denser winds. There's really not much more you can do to get better tension than that.
> 
> Low G on a bass, though, _*is*_ a big deal. I know we've been through this before, but you keep asking, and the laws of physics, unfortunately, are staying the same. If you tune lower than A on bass, I always recommend an extended scale length. The reason I do that, is because the lowest notes on a bass are going to sound like crap on a short scale bass tuned that low, and there are a half dozen reasons why:
> 
> 1. If the string itself is too loose, no pickup is going to be able to make it sound good.
> 2. If the string is too thick, the harmonic content of the vibration will no longer match the harmonic overtone series within the discretion of human hearing, which makes the note sound bad. Again, no matter how great your pickups or electronics are, there is not a way that those devices can correct the problem.
> 3. There is a sweet spot for string gauge, dependent on scale length and tuning, but the shorter the scale and the lower the tuning, the smaller the sweet spot gets until it disappears. You cannot arbitrarily tune down any instrument at any scale length simply by using thicker strings and still expect a playable string with a bright tone.
> 
> 
> So, to address your issue with the guitar, I'd try a 0.074". If it sounds _worse_ than your .070", then I'm afraid you might be left without any other options than to a) tune up, b) settle for a lighter gauge than what feels best, or c) get another guitar with a longer neck.
> 
> To address your bass, keep in mind that the bass you are using is not extended scale, like your guitar, so you will have to be more aggressive. Throw some big ol' kalium strings on there and hope for the best. Keep in mind that it might sound less-than-beefy live, but still sound great in the mix, and keep an open mind to working around the challenges you will face. Kalium makes a 0.174" that would give you about 40 pounds of tension at 34", but it's about $24 USD. I can't comment on how your pickups will handle that much string, but it probably won't be exceptionally great. If you don't like the sound of it, which I think is quite likely, it will likely be due to concerns I have with your setup that are not easily remedied. But maybe you'll like it, so it'd probably be worth a shot. Are you just doing this for recording, or do you need an amp and speaker cabinet for bass, too? If you need a rig, then you'll need to be even more careful selecting a cab that can handle such low frequencies without breaking up. fEarful cab kits seem to be all the rage when it comes to this sort of thing, but I like using an 18" sub with a 410 cab and a crossover with two amps, to keep the low notes from sucking the power out of everything else.
> 
> At any rate, for drop G on bass, I still recommend a >35" scale with some decent electronics geared more toward sub-contra frequencies. It's doable at 34", but only with a lot of experimentation to get around issues and limitations you're bound to have just for the fact that you are trying to take an instrument that was never intended to be tuned nearly that low and tune lower than pretty much everyone else is doing. I mean, there are reasons why you don't find bass players tuning lower than G# or even A most of the time, unless they are spending a lot of money on fancy gadgets to get them sounding decent tuned that low. Really a 39.55" Knuckle/Quake bass with a fEarful cab and a decent amp is going to cost you $3-4k CAD or so, at least, but will give you tons of options for tuning super low. I think that you don't need to go that far, but I do think that you are going to need a $1500-2000 CAD setup, to say the least, to get a usable live sound for bass in drop G, by the time you get everything you need to make sure no one component bottlenecks the quality of your tone. If you are just recording, then none of this conversation really matters. Just tune what you have to whichever tuning is comfortable, then pitch shift down to G from there.



Sorry! I was talking about two different instruments at the same time! >.<

The JS32-7 has a 70-gauge string that's too light for me, so I'm thinking of moving it up to about 76 or something along those lines.

The SR405EQM has a 145-gauge string that's too light for me, so I'm considering to replace that with a 160-gauge string.

So... a larger-scale bass is in order huh... Okay, I'll look into it... T.T

WintermintP


----------



## bostjan

WintermintP said:


> Sorry! I was talking about two different instruments at the same time! >.<
> 
> The JS32-7 has a 70-gauge string that's too light for me, so I'm thinking of moving it up to about 76 or something along those lines.
> 
> The SR405EQM has a 145-gauge string that's too light for me, so I'm considering to replace that with a 160-gauge string.
> 
> So... a larger-scale bass is in order huh... Okay, I'll look into it... T.T
> 
> WintermintP


Whoah, okay...

So, the 0.070" is too light on guitar, which maybemakes sense. It's about what I would try, but if it's too light, jump up to something heavier. If you know a place to get a .076", then try that. It's not that much thicker, so it should be a breeze to try it.

I must've missed where you were using a 0.145" on the bass. For low G, that is pretty wimpy, IMO, and I love light strings, personally... I would order some Kalium strings and start from there.


----------



## WintermintP

Right... Kalium... T-T

Oh boy... looks like my debit card is going to be weeping for another month... Looks like sometimes sacrifices have to be made... (seriously, I used to be a fan of light strings but they're just not cutting it anymore)

WintermintP

EDIT: I found this: https://www.long-mcquade.com/84168/...tar-Single-String--Super-Long-Scale---160.htm


----------



## Mullet

I’m running a NYXL .74 on my 26.5 inch scaled Ibanez in dropped G# and it works just fine. What tuners do you have installed on the Jackson? If you can squeeze a 76/78 in there, give that a try.


----------



## Masoo2

Thoughts on string gauges for a 6 string bass with low F# and a 34-37 fan?

Wanting something a bit general that could be tuned up or down from F# standard. I've seen people run between 160 and 190 for the lowest string so I was thinking maybe going with a normal 45-130 and throwing on an extra 175 or so. This way it could be tuned to Drop A# with a low F, Drop F (if I pushed that 130 up to C), or down to Drop A/Ab with a low E/Eb


----------



## bostjan

Are you saying you want to cover a range from F# to Eb with one string? What about tuning up?

I've done F, but I've never gone lower. I think a 0.175" should be plenty. Heck, I think a 0.160" is sufficient. Once your strings get to a certain point in thickness, they start feeling weird and sounding weird to me. Maybe it's just me, though. With bass strings costing so much, it's good to optimize your experimentation involving strings to get the most data, so start with the tension that'd match best. 0.130" at B is about 40 lbs at 37", so maybe try an F# string around .175" for around 39 lbs. The tension should be close. Personally, I like a little detente in tension on the really low strings, so the most I've done, is .165" for F#0 at 37", which is only about 35 lbs.


----------



## Masoo2

bostjan said:


> Are you saying you want to cover a range from F# to Eb with one string? What about tuning up?
> 
> I've done F, but I've never gone lower. I think a 0.175" should be plenty. Heck, I think a 0.160" is sufficient. Once your strings get to a certain point in thickness, they start feeling weird and sounding weird to me. Maybe it's just me, though. With bass strings costing so much, it's good to optimize your experimentation involving strings to get the most data, so start with the tension that'd match best. 0.130" at B is about 40 lbs at 37", so maybe try an F# string around .175" for around 39 lbs. The tension should be close. Personally, I like a little detente in tension on the really low strings, so the most I've done, is .165" for F#0 at 37", which is only about 35 lbs.



Yeah, I 100% am on board with less tension for the lowest strings. I run a 56 and 74 on my 8 string down to G and D at their lowest, but normally Ab and Eb. 

And yeah I don't expect the Eb to sound or hold up the absolute best, just kinda want the ability like I have with my 8. It will be mostly stuck between F# and E.

A 160-170 seems more up my alley, I guess my main problem is deciding if the 130 is right or not. I currently have a 145 or 150 (forgot) on my 34 inch bass and it just feels plain weird from B to A, and anything lower is too loose given the scale.

edit: now that I think about it, I really do keep my 8 in Eb 90% of the time so it's probably best that the lowest string holds up well.


----------



## bostjan

Masoo2 said:


> Yeah, I 100% am on board with less tension for the lowest strings. I run a 56 and 74 on my 8 string down to G and D at their lowest, but normally Ab and Eb.
> 
> And yeah I don't expect the Eb to sound or hold up the absolute best, just kinda want the ability like I have with my 8. It will be mostly stuck between F# and E.
> 
> A 160-170 seems more up my alley, I guess my main problem is deciding if the 130 is right or not. I currently have a 145 or 150 (forgot) on my 34 inch bass and it just feels plain weird from B to A, and anything lower is too loose given the scale.
> 
> edit: now that I think about it, I really do keep my 8 in Eb 90% of the time so it's probably best that the lowest string holds up well.



Eb is pretty damned low on a bass. Even with the best string in the world, you might have trouble with the pickups and electronics being able to transduce the signal without significant distortion. I've had the problem before, where you have to roll the volume back significantly to tame the signal on the low notes, but then you get almost no ass at all from the higher strings. It becomes a balancing act on all fronts as you push lower and lower.


----------



## Frosty the Snowperson

Which string gives the best results for tuning to drop D, but on a seven string (so D is an octave lower than regular drop D) ?


----------



## Albake21

Frosty the Snowperson said:


> Which string gives the best results for tuning to drop D, but on a seven string (so D is an octave lower than regular drop D) ?


Wait... what? Isn't that lower than a 9 string?


----------



## Frosty the Snowperson

Would it be better to get a nine string? Where can I get one of those?


----------



## bostjan

Frosty the Snowperson said:


> Which string gives the best results for tuning to drop D, but on a seven string (so D is an octave lower than regular drop D) ?



Like D1? 36.71 Hz? That's quite low. What kind of guitar/scale length? Will the guitar accept a bass string, because you're probably going to need something like a 0.090" or 0.100". What other strings are you using (and tuning)?


----------



## Frosty the Snowperson

RG7620. An old one, made in Japan. I have to cut the ends off of the strings, so bass strings shouldn't matter.


----------



## bostjan

Frosty the Snowperson said:


> RG7620. An old one, made in Japan. I have to cut the ends off of the strings, so bass strings shouldn't matter.


D1 on a 25.5" guitar with a low pro? Which tuning are you using now and which strings - just out of curiosity?
A .090" would, in theory, give about 13 pounds of tension, which would be enough to sound almost musical, but I don't think that big a string will likely fit in the bridge, nor in the tuner without some modification. A 0.100" would give a more satisfying 16 pounds of tension, but would require even more drastic modification.


----------



## Frosty the Snowperson

What kind of modification? Would a different guitar be better?


----------



## Albake21

Frosty the Snowperson said:


> What kind of modification? Would a different guitar be better?


To be honest your best bet would be to get a long scaled 8 string.


----------



## Frosty the Snowperson

Better than a long scaled 7 string? Which brand?


----------



## stevexc

Whether it's 7, 8, 9, or 32 strings won't make a difference but the scale length will. Significantly longer scales do tend to be more easily found on 8+ string guitars however.

Either way, Rondo might be your best bet for finding a longer scale, and Kalium your best bet for finding appropriately thick strings.


----------



## Frosty the Snowperson

How long of a scale length do I need?


----------



## Albake21

stevexc said:


> Whether it's 7, 8, 9, or 32 strings won't make a difference but the scale length will. Significantly longer scales do tend to be more easily found on 8+ string guitars however.
> 
> Either way, Rondo might be your best bet for finding a longer scale, and Kalium your best bet for finding appropriately thick strings.


Yup your best best would be looking at Rondo Music, you will find longer scaled 6, 7, 8, 9, and even 10 string guitars.


----------



## Frosty the Snowperson

There's a headless guitar there that is scale 27". 

*Agile Hawker Headless 727 BBR*

Is that enough? Why is the head so big on the headless?

I searched for 28" and saw a fretless guitar and acoustic bass, and also a huge ten string guitar, but I don't want so many strings or so few frets.


----------



## Frosty the Snowperson

But the prices there seem good. I'm assuming US dollars.


----------



## Albake21

Frosty the Snowperson said:


> But the prices there seem good. I'm assuming US dollars.


You would be better off with something like this.

http://www.rondomusic.com/product9784.html

Something 28" or higher is what you are looking for. That one I linked is 28.625"


----------



## bostjan

Albake21 said:


> You would be better off with something like this.
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.com/product9784.html
> 
> Something 28" or higher is what you are looking for. That one I linked is 28.625"



Yeah, @Frosty the Snowperson , the longer the scale length, the better, if you are tuning that low. That one, in particular, has a cool Floyd Rose trem and an ebony fretboard, for $600, so I'd say that'd be a good bet. If you could find something longer that also checks off all of your boxes, then I'd say go for that.


----------



## stevexc

Anything with 727 or 728 in the name should be good enough for you, that would be 27" or 28" scale respectively. They have a few 7-strings of both scale lengths in stock right now.


----------



## EverDream

If you don't mind fanned frets then I'd go with this: http://www.rondomusic.com/intrepidpro72730ebcatp.html, or this (if you prefer passive pickups): http://www.rondomusic.com/product9352.html

Both are 27" - 30" multi-scale (have fanned frets) and have an ebony fretboard, and are $600 US dollars. As of the time of this post, there are 3 in stock of the one with active pickups (the first one I posted), and only 1 left in stock of the one with passive pickups (the second one I posted).

But I'd go with the guitar the other two guys mentioned above though if you prefer one with a Trem and better pickups (Duncan Blackouts), or if you don't like fanned frets (although it is 28.625", which will work, but 30" would be more ideal for tuning down to D1 IMO). I checked and there are 4 in stock of that one (as of the time of this post).

The link for that one again was: http://www.rondomusic.com/product9784.html



stevexc said:


> Anything with 727 or 728 in the name should be good enough for you, that would be 27" or 28" scale respectively. They have a few 7-strings of both scale lengths in stock right now.



Actually if you are talking about Agile guitars, the 728 would be 28.625".


----------



## Preacher

whats gauges should i throw on to a 25.5" scale 7 string for the tuning GCGCGCe (low to high), with a floating bridge? I like quite a tight tension as i tend to do a lot of fast shred as I play mostly extreme metal.


----------



## Rocks256

G#/ Ab tuning for 7 string 26'5 (schecter) Medium balanced tension 72+56-11 ?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Rocks256 said:


> G#/ Ab tuning for 7 string 26'5 (schecter) Medium balanced tension 72+56-11 ?



I like the D'Addario sets. I'm currently using the EXL110-7 set on a 26.5" guitar in Drop G.
Doesn't seem like the normal sets are offered in a heavier gauge for 7-string but they do have their NYXL line heavier in an 11-64 set.

D'Addario sets have the most balanced tension out of all of the easily available 7-string sets offered on Musician's Friend, Sweetwater, etc.
LaBella are great too but not as balanced as the D'Addario ones. Here's a set you might like.

As you can see, the D'Addario beats out the balance of the LaBella in a dropped tuning really really well.







The tension tool I used is here. Thanks to one of our forum members
You'll have to select a 7-string set and edit it to match a set since there aren't too many built-in right now. The NYXLs and LaBella set I had to edit in. I placed the name in for the graph with Paint. lol


----------



## deigo

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'm currently using the EXL110-7 set on a 26.5" guitar in Drop G.


Is the tension ok for you? Trying to chose between those and NYXL1164 set.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

deigo said:


> Is the tension ok for you? Trying to chose between those and NYXL1164 set.



I think maybe it'd be better at Drop G#. Everything is fine really it's just that I slide my low G off the fretboard sometimes. Could be user error. Haven't tried them on this particular scale in that tuning long enough.


----------



## Rocks256

LeviathanKiller said:


> I like the D'Addario sets. I'm currently using the EXL110-7 set on a 26.5" guitar in Drop G.
> Doesn't seem like the normal sets are offered in a heavier gauge for 7-string but they do have their NYXL line heavier in an 11-64 set.
> 
> D'Addario sets have the most balanced tension out of all of the easily available 7-string sets offered on Musician's Friend, Sweetwater, etc.
> LaBella are great too but not as balanced as the D'Addario ones. Here's a set you might like.
> 
> As you can see, the D'Addario beats out the balance of the LaBella in a dropped tuning really really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tension tool I used is here. Thanks to one of our forum members
> You'll have to select a 7-string set and edit it to match a set since there aren't too many built-in right now. The NYXLs and LaBella set I had to edit in. I placed the name in for the graph with Paint. lol



I am thinking of this Custom Set for Ab/G# 

Might pick Daddario 11-52 + Single 70


----------



## Aso

I need help figuring out strings for my baritone Jackson King V and all these calculators confuse me. 
Trying to get similar tension as 10's on my 25.5 scale King V. The baritone is tuned to B standard and I am not sure what currently on the guitar. The low strings just feel too bulky and the tension feels like it's more than on my 25.5 guitars.


----------



## Winspear

Aso said:


> I need help figuring out strings for my baritone Jackson King V and all these calculators confuse me.
> Trying to get similar tension as 10's on my 25.5 scale King V. The baritone is tuned to B standard and I am not sure what currently on the guitar. The low strings just feel too bulky and the tension feels like it's more than on my 25.5 guitars.


I have a simple 'conversion' calculator on my website for stuff like this, see my signature.
The D'addario baritone 13-62 set is perfect for B coming from 10-46, because it's all the same gauges above the 62, and a 62 feels like a 46 E. However, with an increase in scale length too you'd probably want to drop down to 12-58, depending what the scale is.

https://www.stringjoy.com/guitarstr...ngs/heavy-12-gauge-electric-guitar-strings-2/
I would suggest you swap out that 20p for a 22w with the dropdown menu. Depends if you want it to feel like a 3rd treble string still, or would rather have just 2 treble strings more like the bottom of a 7 string.


----------



## Aso

Winspear said:


> I have a simple 'conversion' calculator on my website for stuff like this, see my signature.
> The D'addario baritone 13-62 set is perfect for B coming from 10-46, because it's all the same gauges above the 62, and a 62 feels like a 46 E. However, with an increase in scale length too you'd probably want to drop down to 12-58, depending what the scale is.
> 
> https://www.stringjoy.com/guitarstr...ngs/heavy-12-gauge-electric-guitar-strings-2/
> I would suggest you swap out that 20p for a 22w with the dropdown menu. Depends if you want it to feel like a 3rd treble string still, or would rather have just 2 treble strings more like the bottom of a 7 string.


Thanks. I will try those suggestions
I see I forgot to put it's a 27" scale six string baritone.


----------



## bmth4111

Hey guys I'm using a 12-60,74 on a 25.5 scale Floyd guitar for gcgcfad I have four springs on the trem and the claw screwed in all the way. My tension is still to loose for me especially on the 7th and sixth strings. I tried thicker gauged on the 7th string but the sound becomes less defined and to round sounding. usually use 1.14 picks.What should I do, I want a higher tension but still want to stay on a 25.5 scale.


----------



## Winspear

bmth4111 said:


> Hey guys I'm using a 12-60,74 on a 25.5 scale Floyd guitar for gcgcfad I have four springs on the trem and the claw screwed in all the way. My tension is still to loose for me especially on the 7th and sixth strings. I tried thicker gauged on the 7th string but the sound becomes less defined and to round sounding. usually use 1.14 picks.What should I do, I want a higher tension but still want to stay on a 25.5 scale.



I'm afraid there's not really a solution. The 74 is about the same tension as a regular 36 A string downtuned to G, so is a little loose indeed. 60 C is decent but if you're finding it loose, and using a 12 on the high D, you clearly have higher tension preference. I'm afraid there's nothing that can be done to remedy the dark tone on a short scale, this is the benefit of baritone guitars. At standard scale in such tunings you are stuck with either dark tone (thick strings) or light tension (loose strings bright tone). Thick strings simply can't vibrate on short lengths and sound their upper harmonics properly - this is why it sounds darker playing high up the neck. 
You might try Kalium strings however. They are wound in a way which makes them vibrate and sound a bit better. Their 74 for example could sound more like a typical 70 in terms of brightness. Still, too much for 25.5 tonally in my opinion


----------



## AshenEidolon

Hey people, a couple of months ago I bought a 7-string Ibanez Rg7321 and I'm sticking to 10-56 since then but I want to change to thicker gauges to go DropG or G standard. Would 13-74 work on my 25.5" guitar without a problem ?


----------



## Metropolis

AshenEidolon said:


> Hey people, a couple of months ago I bought a 7-string Ibanez Rg7321 and I'm sticking to 10-56 since then but I want to change to thicker gauges to go DropG or G standard. Would 13-74 work on my 25.5" guitar without a problem ?



13-74 seems to be really thick and has lots of tension. Probably it will not sound as clear as thinner strings. I like to have it light and comfortable but still stay in tune and intonated. For drop G... something like 10-52 or 10-46 set + anything between 62-70. And for G standard same thickest string plus 11-56 or 12-54 set. It's probably hard to make that G string sound clear and I don't tune that low, but those would be gauges I would try. Think it this way; what you would use in D/C standard and experiment with lowest string what gauge fits to your preference of tension and tone.


----------



## broj15

Decided to switch back to drop A tuning since my current project lacks a bassist and I wanted more low end in our sound. I'm using a .013 - .065 set on a 25.5" scale 6 string. Everything feels fine except the low A which still feels loose somehow. I'm starting to think I might be going nuts, because I know alot of y'all on here get by with even lighter guages for you low A, but this still doesn't feel like enough tension. Is anyone here using anything heavier for drop A on thier standard scale length guitars and if so what are you using?

Edit: bear in mind, the style of music I play is probably different than what most on this forum play. I don't shred at all, and it's mainly just tremolo picked power chords and cave man riffs, so maybe y'all just have a lighter touch, where as I tend to hit the strings pretty hard.


----------



## Winspear

broj15 said:


> Decided to switch back to drop A tuning since my current project lacks a bassist and I wanted more low end in our sound. I'm using a .013 - .065 set on a 25.5" scale 6 string. Everything feels fine except the low A which still feels loose somehow. I'm starting to think I might be going nuts, because I know alot of y'all on here get by with even lighter guages for you low A, but this still doesn't feel like enough tension. Is anyone here using anything heavier for drop A on thier standard scale length guitars and if so what are you using?



Totally! Nothing crazy about it. Many are just very used to the fact that regular sets, even in standard tuning let alone drop, are looser on the bottom. Once you realise and try and go for a balanced feel, you can really be quite surprised by how thick you have to go to keep it balanced. Drop tuning increases required gauge by 12%!
I don't know what your 13-65 set is, but considering a 13 high B, I'm guessing you're going for tension around the same as a 10-46 standard E set. You'd need a 72 to pull the same tension as the 36 octave A in that set, or a 69 to match the slightly looser 46 E.
You can estimate feel by increasing gauge 6% for every semitone (so if the 65 feels good in A#, you should be happy with a 69, etc.


----------



## c7spheres

bmth4111 said:


> Hey guys I'm using a 12-60,74 on a 25.5 scale Floyd guitar for gcgcfad I have four springs on the trem and the claw screwed in all the way. My tension is still to loose for me especially on the 7th and sixth strings. I tried thicker gauged on the 7th string but the sound becomes less defined and to round sounding. usually use 1.14 picks.What should I do, I want a higher tension but still want to stay on a 25.5 scale.


 I use to do 11-74 and now do 11-70 on a 25.5 scale. It can be done. What you should do is use 5 high tension springs. You can still do it with 4 high tension springs also if you want to keep 4 springs, probably. You shouldn't have to screw the claw in all the way either when doing this.


----------



## c7spheres

I'm curious what tool people here are using to measure string tension in lbs. I'm thinking of buying one.


----------



## broj15

Winspear said:


> You can estimate feel by increasing gauge 6% for every semitone (so if the 65 feels good in A#, you should be happy with a 69, etc.




Ayy that is super helpful. Gonna try that before practice tonight and hit guitar center tomorrow to see if they have a single string available. If not I guess I'll be putting in an order with just strings.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Hey, could you please recommend me a set for an 8 string Regius with 27" scale? The low one is probably a 74 now and it feels kinda loose to my taste. I'll be tuning the guitar half step down as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NoodleFace

I use 10-59 daddarios on my 7 string in B. Need to tune to A, what's a similar or even something similar but with a heavier bottom I can try? I like daddario and Ernie ball strings the most.


----------



## MerlinTKD

ChugThisBoy said:


> Hey, could you please recommend me a set for an 8 string Regius with 27" scale? The low one is probably a 74 now and it feels kinda loose to my taste. I'll be tuning the guitar half step down as well. Thanks in advance!



My best experience with that tuning was 10-46+64+80. Depends on the feel you want, of course. I current use 60 and 80 on my 28” for B-E, so you could probably go a little lighter, maybe 60-74 or 62-78?


----------



## ChugThisBoy

MerlinTKD said:


> My best experience with that tuning was 10-46+64+80. Depends on the feel you want, of course. I current use 60 and 80 on my 28” for B-E, so you could probably go a little lighter, maybe 60-74 or 62-78?



I know that this probably isn't an ideal answer but I like my strings to be just right. And I don't mind for them to be a little thicker than usual. I just don't have much experience with baritones and especially on the 8 stringer. I've read that the sets from Ernie Ball and d'Addario are probably the best options when it comes to the tension-gauge relation and I'm talking about the 09-80 sets.


----------



## Winspear

NoodleFace said:


> I use 10-59 daddarios on my 7 string in B. Need to tune to A, what's a similar or even something similar but with a heavier bottom I can try? I like daddario and Ernie ball strings the most.


11-66 or 11-68. You'll probably need to buy an 11-50 or 11-52 set and a single bottom string unless you're going to small companies like myself, Kalium, String Source, or Stringjoy


----------



## NoodleFace

Winspear said:


> 11-66 or 11-68. You'll probably need to buy an 11-50 or 11-52 set and a single bottom string unless you're going to small companies like myself, Kalium, String Source, or Stringjoy


Thanks. BTW I went to your website listed in your signature and it brought me to some weird chinese site


----------



## Winspear

NoodleFace said:


> Thanks. BTW I went to your website listed in your signature and it brought me to some weird chinese site


Ha, thanks a ton! hyperlink to old domain, whoops. Fixed


----------



## MerlinTKD

ChugThisBoy said:


> I know that this probably isn't an ideal answer but I like my strings to be just right. And I don't mind for them to be a little thicker than usual. I just don't have much experience with baritones and especially on the 8 stringer. I've read that the sets from Ernie Ball and d'Addario are probably the best options when it comes to the tension-gauge relation and I'm talking about the 09-80 sets.



I use a 9-80 set in drop-E on my 28” (Stringjoy is my preference, but the NYXL’s are good too). For F# I think 74 is too loose, I like a 76 better. If I were doing F-standard on a 27”, I think I’d personally go 10-46+64+80, but that’s just me.

Stringjoy has a good tension calculator on their site that’s way easier to use than the D’Addario one, you could mess around and see what you think.

Or just listen to @Winspear ’cause he knows his shit


----------



## LawnGnomeMan

I've got a question, I'm thinking this thread might be the right place to post it. So I just got a new 7 string with a Floyd rose, 27" scale, and I'm going to be doing a setup on it, but I'm not too experience with Floyd roses. So the string gauges I'm going with are; .010 .014 .018 .028 .042 .056 .074 and it will be tuned one step down (A standard). I wanted to get some noiseless springs for the Floyd rose, and I'm curious what would be the right kind of springs/tension strength to get, what sort of difference it would make etc. And any other Floyd rose tips are welcomed.


----------



## c7spheres

LawnGnomeMan said:


> I've got a question, I'm thinking this thread might be the right place to post it. So I just got a new 7 string with a Floyd rose, 27" scale, and I'm going to be doing a setup on it, but I'm not too experience with Floyd roses. So the string gauges I'm going with are; .010 .014 .018 .028 .042 .056 .074 and it will be tuned one step down (A standard). I wanted to get some noiseless springs for the Floyd rose, and I'm curious what would be the right kind of springs/tension strength to get, what sort of difference it would make etc. And any other Floyd rose tips are welcomed.


 Any tension springs will work but medium or heavy duty is probably what you're looking for. It's more of a feel thing on how you want it to respond to your playing and to the trem bar. You can use different combinations to get the feel you want too like 3,4, or 5 springs parallel or v patterns etc.. You can also use regular springs and just put a piece of foam in there to dampen them too instead of spending extra on noiseless springs. Normally the tensions are just a different number of winds on the spring like 36,37, 39, 41 winds etc. If you want a good stability and a trem bar that isn't to stiff you may want to try 3 or 4 39's with either 3 in the v pattern or 4 in the parallel pattern without a middle spring. It's very subjective and takes a bit of experience in getting use to what feels like what. I'd probably buy a few 37's and a few 39's and experiment form there. A 36 or 37 in the center and a couple 39's for the v caould work well too. The spring claw tensioner compensates for this too.


----------



## MerlinTKD

LawnGnomeMan said:


> I've got a question, I'm thinking this thread might be the right place to post it. So I just got a new 7 string with a Floyd rose, 27" scale, and I'm going to be doing a setup on it, but I'm not too experience with Floyd roses. So the string gauges I'm going with are; .010 .014 .018 .028 .042 .056 .074 and it will be tuned one step down (A standard). I wanted to get some noiseless springs for the Floyd rose, and I'm curious what would be the right kind of springs/tension strength to get, what sort of difference it would make etc. And any other Floyd rose tips are welcomed.



Also, changing strings, tuning, and springs all together, you’ll need to take the time to balance the trem. Like @c7spheres said above, you can play with the number of springs, orientation, and the claw til you find the right balance (pun intended)


----------



## c7spheres

MerlinTKD said:


> Also, changing strings, tuning, and springs all together, you’ll need to take the time to balance the trem. Like @c7spheres said above, you can play with the number of springs, orientation, and the claw til you find the right balance (pun intended)


 No kidding, this can be a huge pain in the ass to get it right, especially when first learning how to do it or how a particular guitar responds to a particular setup. This is exactly the kind of thing that makes people hate trems and give up on them. If one can get past these hurdles then they have truely aquired a valuable skill and much better options and tuning stability.


----------



## MadYarpen

Hi, I am purchasing a new guitar, and I wanted to make a bit more scientific decision about the strings. Or to be more aware of what I'm doing.

1st question re 7 string I already own - 25.5 scale, A standard / sometimes drop G.
I have always been using Ernie Ball strings, 10-52 set + something around 0.70 for 7th string. For a second I was considering trying 10-48, but a) I hit those strings rather hard, b) sometimes I drop E string do C, and c) - I think I need this ~0.70 to make the low A work, not to mention drop G. I think I have 0.72 string at the moment, to be precise. So am I correct to think I should stick to 10-52 set?

If yes, I think I'd like to try Daddario strings, their set seems to be better balanced with 0.17 G string. After checking this in some tension calculator, EB seems to have this to thick - and now I think it is noticeable.

2nd re 6 string I am ordering - also 25.5 scale. Probably this will be in C# standard.
Natural thing to consider seems to be 11-56 set from Daddario. But I wouldn't like to have the strings *to* tight. will this be similar feel to 10-52 in D standard? Because 10-52 does work in drop C tuning if it has to (although it is a bit loose), so I thought 11-54 would be better - but I really wanted to try Daddarios, and they don't make such set.


----------



## Zalbu

How many of you use 9-42's in E standard on 25.5 inch 6 strings? Been thinking about making the switch for a while, I made the change a while back to 9-46 because the high strings started digging into my fingers and became uncomfortable to play when I became busy with life and started playing guitar less frequently.

Is there really any drawback to using 9's over 10's? I've seen a lot of people go on about how you get less toanzzz when using thinner strings, but is it really that noticeable or something that just gets peddled by blues dads?


----------



## c7spheres

Zalbu said:


> How many of you use 9-42's in E standard on 25.5 inch 6 strings? Been thinking about making the switch for a while, I made the change a while back to 9-46 because the high strings started digging into my fingers and became uncomfortable to play when I became busy with life and started playing guitar less frequently.
> 
> Is there really any drawback to using 9's over 10's? I've seen a lot of people go on about how you get less toanzzz when using thinner strings, but is it really that noticeable or something that just gets peddled by blues dads?


 I use fat strings, but check out YouTube for Rick Beato. Someone just posted this somehwere else here. He just did a big video about this with a/b comparisons and a really good unbiased way of doing it too. They all favor thinner strings. Between 9 and 10 isn't a big deal. It's a personal preference thing.


----------



## Zalbu

c7spheres said:


> I use fat strings, but check out YouTube for Rick Beato. Someone just posted this somehwere else here. He just did a big video about this with a/b comparisons and a really good unbiased way of doing it too. They all favor thinner strings. Between 9 and 10 isn't a big deal. It's a personal preference thing.



Yeah, I saw that video and that's kinda what made me start thinking about changing, because I'm using 9-46 anyways and want something that's easier to play and bend on. Guess there's no real point in asking since string gauge is all subjective, but I'm interested in seeing if somebody else is thinking about making the change to 9's.


----------



## c7spheres

Zalbu said:


> Yeah, I saw that video and that's kinda what made me start thinking about changing, because I'm using 9-46 anyways and want something that's easier to play and bend on. Guess there's no real point in asking since string gauge is all subjective, but I'm interested in seeing if somebody else is thinking about making the change to 9's.


 Not to sound rude, not my intention, but 9-46 is really slinky stuff. It doesn't get much lighter than that other than 8's. Maybe you gotta toughen up your fingers and hands and get some more calluses on them or something. If anything it's and excuse to play a lot more. I know everyone is different, but I'm on 11-70's on a seven string. 11-56 for the first 6 string. To me 9-46 would be way to thin. If you're otherwise happy with everything other than the bending stuff you may want to just play and practice more to get the strench and calluses built up.
- Have you tried fatter strings? You might posibly like them more. I find that the really thin stuff actually does hurt more and cuts into my fingers more but that also kind of depends on the tension put upon them. 
- If you have a Floyd or tremolo guitar you can adjust the spring tension or number of springs also to make bending easier too. Look at Yngwie Malmsteens guitar. I think he only uses 2 springs on his trem's so those massive bends would be really easy doing it that way. Almost no tension and less finger pain.


----------



## bostjan

Zalbu said:


> Yeah, I saw that video and that's kinda what made me start thinking about changing, because I'm using 9-46 anyways and want something that's easier to play and bend on. Guess there's no real point in asking since string gauge is all subjective, but I'm interested in seeing if somebody else is thinking about making the change to 9's.


I use 9-46+59
I started much thicker as a beginner and find those strings comfortable.


c7spheres said:


> Not to sound rude, not my intention, but 9-46 is really slinky stuff. It doesn't get much lighter than that other than 8's. Maybe you gotta toughen up your fingers and hands and get some more calluses on them or something. If anything it's and excuse to play a lot more. I know everyone is different, but I'm on 11-70's on a seven string. 11-56 for the first 6 string. To me 9-46 would be way to thin. If you're otherwise happy with everything other than the bending stuff you may want to just play and practice more to get the strench and calluses built up.
> - Have you tried fatter strings? You might posibly like them more. I find that the really thin stuff actually does hurt more and cuts into my fingers more but that also kind of depends on the tension put upon them.
> - If you have a Floyd or tremolo guitar you can adjust the spring tension or number of springs also to make bending easier too. Look at Yngwie Malmsteens guitar. I think he only uses 2 springs on his trem's so those massive bends would be really easy doing it that way. Almost no tension and less finger pain.


Yngwie uses .008's
If anything, a softer trem makes bending more difficult.
Using thick strings or thin strings or whatever is not a badge of honour. Maybe you only use thick strings because you use a heavy hand. Recommending fatter strings to facilitate bending is kind of weird advice.


----------



## Zalbu

Is 12-56 too heavy for D standard on 25.5 inches? What would the equivalent in E standard be? I'm looking to beef up the strings on my guitar that I use for anything from D to B standard, which is a pretty wide range, but I'm using 10-52 right now and it gets pretty floppy for riffing on the low strings when going down to C and B standard. I'd like to use a wound G string as well, does that add to the tension?


----------



## c7spheres

Zalbu said:


> Is 12-56 too heavy for D standard on 25.5 inches? What would the equivalent in E standard be? I'm looking to beef up the strings on my guitar that I use for anything from D to B standard, which is a pretty wide range, but I'm using 10-52 right now and it gets pretty floppy for riffing on the low strings when going down to C and B standard. I'd like to use a wound G string as well, does that add to the tension?


 I would think it would work just fine, probably pretty good actually.


----------



## Winspear

Zalbu said:


> Is 12-56 too heavy for D standard on 25.5 inches? What would the equivalent in E standard be? I'm looking to beef up the strings on my guitar that I use for anything from D to B standard, which is a pretty wide range, but I'm using 10-52 right now and it gets pretty floppy for riffing on the low strings when going down to C and B standard. I'd like to use a wound G string as well, does that add to the tension?



6% gauge change per semitone for equal tension. So 10.5-49.5 in E is roughly equivalent to 12-56 in D. Not insane by any means!
Wound Gs are lighter than a plain at the same gauge. So you can use a 20 or 21w in place of a 19 plain for example.
I suggest 12 16 22w 31 42 56 for a good balanced 12s set. It would not be awful in B


----------



## Zalbu

I'm going to shamelessly ask three questions in a row, but what string gauge should I look at for drop A and drop Ab on a 26.5 seven string if I'm using 9-46 in E standard on my 6 string? I feel like going 10-46 would be good enough if I'm going to tune down half a step on a longer scale length, but I'm a bit stumped on the low B string. I used to use a 68 on my low B on my old 25.5 inch 7 string but it was a bit too floppy for my tastes, but I also don't really like the feeling of having a power cable for my lowest string.

Do I just have to suck it up and stick to the 68? Because going down to a 64 on the low B on a 26.5 scale length would give me pretty much the same tension as 68 on 25.5.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

So I was never able to find a setup I liked on my 8, and I haven't really played around with it in years.
But I've been getting into some pretty sludgy stuff lately, and am looking at getting a 26.5" 7 and tuning to Drop E.
My go-to standard setup that I use as a reference point for setting up other guitars in other tunings is my RG920: 25.5" scale, Drop C, 10-52 strings. I love this setup.

So I used Kalium's string tension calculator to guestimate that in order to achieve a similar amount of tension on that low E string, I'm going to need somewhere between a 77~79. That's pretty *T H I C C*, and when I tried setting up my 8 way back when, I used an 82 to tune all the way down to D. This sucked though; it was a 27" scale guitar and managed to both feel too tight and too loose at the same time, and I had an absolute bitch of a time trying to set the action to where it wasn't as high as a skyscraper and didn't buzz / choke itself.

So for you extended rangers out there, does a low E on 26.5" with a 77 sound manageable to you? I've gotten a lot better at setting and keeping a setup than I was back then, but it was still such a bad experience that I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on this.


----------



## Winspear

Ordacleaphobia said:


> So for you extended rangers out there, does a low E on 26.5" with a 77 sound manageable to you? I've gotten a lot better at setting and keeping a setup than I was back then, but it was still such a bad experience that I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on this.



Personally no, not at all. But I base my tension on a 46 E @ 25.5 , which is much much tighter than a 52 C. Equates to roughly an 85-90 E at 27" to be considered tight enough for me - which gets muddy. So I'm really only happy with E at 28.5 at a bare minimum. You are lucky you have lighter tension requirements, but yes, getting a good setup with lower thicker strings with that kind of tension is going to be hard


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

So using a 27 inch scale length with NYXL0980 without the high E at D# G# D# G# C# F A#
if I had a 26.5 scale length, what gauge would I use to keep the same tension?


----------



## Winspear

WillyTheMLGPro said:


> So using a 27 inch scale length with NYXL0980 without the high E at D# G# D# G# C# F A#
> if I had a 26.5 scale length, what gauge would I use to keep the same tension?


There is a calculator on my website (see signature) , but it just uses the math I'm about to tell you:
You can change gauge by the same ratio as the scale length change. So 9*(27/26.5) and 80*(27/26.5).
So 9.17 to 81.5 haha. No need for a string change


----------



## OW_Raygon

Hi guys, here is my question:
Would it be a problem for a 7string, 27inch scale guitar to go in 8string territory? I mean, a 7string guitar tuned F# B E A D F# B could have tension issues? Would it be ok to use 8 strings set 09-80 throwing away the 009?


----------



## Winspear

OW_Raygon said:


> Hi guys, here is my question:
> Would it be a problem for a 7string, 27inch scale guitar to go in 8string territory? I mean, a 7string guitar tuned F# B E A D F# B could have tension issues? Would it be ok to use 8 strings set 09-80 throwing away the 009?



It will perform exactly the same as a 27" 8 string  You will just need to rub the strings in the nut a little to widen the slots until they contact underneath.


----------



## OW_Raygon

Winspear said:


> It will perform exactly the same as a 27" 8 string  You will just need to rub the strings in the nut a little to widen the slots until they contact underneath.


So for you there will be no problem in the tension, good to know, thank you.
What about a fanned fret? Let's say a 25,5 - 27 inches. What gauge would you recommend?


----------



## Winspear

OW_Raygon said:


> So for you there will be no problem in the tension, good to know, thank you.
> What about a fanned fret? Let's say a 25,5 - 27 inches. What gauge would you recommend?



Personally I don't find 27" sufficient for F# to have a _great_ sound and feel, but I figured your question was asking more about the difference between 7 and 8 (for which there isn't one). 27" is at least decent enough for F#, though I think it really isn't good at all for drop E.
Personally I think the 28-26" fanned type, or just straight 28", are much better. But it's not a hugely popular opinion. 
The 9-80 set is a great start - I'd go with that on any guitar really and tweak to taste from there


----------



## OW_Raygon

Winspear said:


> Personally I don't find 27" sufficient for F# to have a _great_ sound and feel, but I figured your question was asking more about the difference between 7 and 8 (for which there isn't one). 27" is at least decent enough for F#, though I think it really isn't good at all for drop E.
> Personally I think the 28-26" fanned type, or just straight 28", are much better. But it's not a hugely popular opinion.
> The 9-80 set is a great start - I'd go with that on any guitar really and tweak to taste from there


Thank you very much for the answer, i'm recently trying to look for a >27" 7string but since it looks extremely difficult to find unless you go custom, i was wondering about alternative solutions. I'm not a 8string enthusiast, been there, done that, not my kind.


----------



## bostjan

It might be a little bit of a pain, if you are in Italy, but Agile and Belaguer have some >28" 7 string options at reasonable prices.


----------



## OW_Raygon

bostjan said:


> It might be a little bit of a pain, if you are in Italy, but Agile and Belaguer have some >28" 7 string options at reasonable prices.


I know Agile and I can't find a 728 around; on Rondomusic I can only see 727.
I tried building a Balaguer from the website, but for now a 28" 7string with a decent neck it's a little out of my budget, if you consider shipment and taxes.


----------



## bostjan

OW_Raygon said:


> I know Agile and I can't find a 728 around; on Rondomusic I can only see 727.
> I tried building a Balaguer from the website, but for now a 28" 7string with a decent neck it's a little out of my budget, if you consider shipment and taxes.


Rondo is all stopped up right now because of the virus.

You might have to find a used one if you need it soon. Here is one on eBay: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=293560141640


----------



## OW_Raygon

bostjan said:


> Rondo is all stopped up right now because of the virus.


I have no hurry, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Looking for a string gauge for Db A E A D Gb on a 27.7 baritone.
Looking for similar tension to a 10-52 pack of strings on a 25.5 scale guitar


----------



## Winspear

WillyTheMLGPro said:


> Looking for a string gauge for Db A E A D Gb on a 27.7 baritone.
> Looking for similar tension to a 10-52 pack of strings on a 25.5 scale guitar



The tool on my website is useful for this  If you mean the 25.5. scale guitar is in the same tuning, then you can multiply each gauge by 0.92
9-48 of some kind


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Winspear said:


> The tool on my website is useful for this  If you mean the 25.5. scale guitar is in the same tuning, then you can multiply each gauge by 0.92
> 9-48 of some kind


48 for C# from a 9 string? O_O


----------



## Winspear

WillyTheMLGPro said:


> 48 for C# from a 9 string? O_O


Oh, I assumed it was standard octave 
Perhaps something like this then?
len 27.7
c1# .105 danw == 17.21#
a1 .064 danw == 18.03#
e2 .046 danw == 20.63#
a2 .032 danw == 18.61#
d3 .024 danw == 18.61#
g3b .018 danw == 16.91#
Assuming you then meant the 10-52 in E standard on 25.5, but I wouldn't suggest trying to go that tight on the bottom of a 27.7 in C# as it would need something like a 120 which is just going to be super muddy. So I've gone with a more typical 'middle heavy' set here that tapers off the tension more like a 46 E than 52 at the bottom for some brightness.

The Ernie Ball 9 string set skipping the 80 is a nice solution for you that gets you extremely close to this suggestion but with a 16 plain on top (which is a good alternative to an 18 wound, if you aren't opposed to having a single plain string on the guitar which I never enjoyed). I'd grab that for ease and tweak from there to taste.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Winspear said:


> Oh, I assumed it was standard octave
> Perhaps something like this then?
> len 27.7
> c1# .105 danw == 17.21#
> a1 .064 danw == 18.03#
> e2 .046 danw == 20.63#
> a2 .032 danw == 18.61#
> d3 .024 danw == 18.61#
> g3b .018 danw == 16.91#
> Assuming you then meant the 10-52 in E standard on 25.5, but I wouldn't suggest trying to go that tight on the bottom of a 27.7 in C# as it would need something like a 120 which is just going to be super muddy. So I've gone with a more typical 'middle heavy' set here that tapers off the tension more like a 46 E than 52 at the bottom for some brightness.
> 
> The Ernie Ball 9 string set skipping the 80 is a nice solution for you that gets you extremely close to this suggestion but with a 16 plain on top (which is a good alternative to an 18 wound, if you aren't opposed to having a single plain string on the guitar which I never enjoyed). I'd grab that for ease and tweak from there to taste.


Awesome! Now you just need to make Bass strings for me to buy


----------



## Fluence of Shred

What does the 9th string sound like? Is it like a guitar, or would someone think it is actually a bass instead? That string sounds so much for a guitar.


----------



## gomes

Could someone help me figure out which string gauge should I purchase if I want to get my el-cheapo jackson 7s tuned to F-C-G-C-F-A-D. I have looked at youtube videos and program to work it out but still largely confused. Please, halp!

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/shape/dinky/js-series-dinky-js22-7/2910132568

Copying the specs:

*Neck Material* Maple
*Neck Construction*  Bolt-On with Graphite Reinforcement and Scarf Joint 
*Scale Length*  26.5" (673 mm) 
*Fingerboard Radius* 12"-16" Compound Radius (304.8 mm to 406.4 mm)
*Fingerboard Material*  Amaranth 
*Number of Frets* 24
*Fret Size* Jumbo
*Nut Material* Black Plastic
*Nut Width* 1.875" (47.6 mm)
*Position Inlays* Pearloid Piranha Tooth (Small Sharkfin)
*Truss Rod Nut* Truss Rod Adjustment at Nut
*Truss Rod Wrench* Yes
*Headstock* Jackson® 3x4 AT-1 (3 Over/4 Under)
*Neck Plate* Jackson®


----------



## FItzVJ

Hi guys, looking for the right gauge for Bb standard on a 25.5" RG7...
Knowing that I like the feeling of 9-46 in E std on my 6 string RG, that would give me something like 9.5-48 for approximately the same tension in Eb. But what about the gauge for the last string (Bb) ? Would the Ernie Ball 2730 set (010 - 013 - 017 - 030 - 042 - 052 - 062) could fit ? It would be nice to have tighter low strings but not so tight high strings.

Also : is it possible to mix various trem spring strengths ? For example 2 standard springs + one heavy spring (instead of 4 standard springs) ?

Thanks !


----------



## Nedavine

I just bought a Schecter SLS Elite C-7
Checking the site on the string guage they used form the factory and its a bit odd.

They say:
Ernie Ball 7-String (.009/.011/.016/.026/.036/.046/.062)

62 seems like a huge jump from 46. Was gonna grab the regular 009-54. Is this likelya typo or just a custom guage? The guitars a 26.5 scale length.


----------



## The Mirror

Nedavine said:


> I just bought a Schecter SLS Elite C-7
> Checking the site on the string guage they used form the factory and its a bit odd.
> 
> They say:
> Ernie Ball 7-String (.009/.011/.016/.026/.036/.046/.062)
> 
> 62 seems like a huge jump from 46. Was gonna grab the regular 009-54. Is this likelya typo or just a custom guage? The guitars a 26.5 scale length.



Balance-wise that set is all over the place, but not for the low .062. That one is actually rather fitting with the .046 E-string having 19.8 lbs of tension and the .062 B-String having 20.7 lbs.

A .054 would be a disaster, losing almost 25% of tension in comparison to the E-String.

Nah, the weird stuff is going on at the top strings. Tension would be: 15.6, drop to 13.1, rise to 17.4. Whoever decided on that has got to have weird preferences.

A perfectly balanced set if you prefer .009 for the high E would be: .009/.012/.015/.026w/.036/.048/.062, which translates to 15.6/15.6/15.3/21.6w/21.9/21.6/20.7 lbs in tension.

There is a reason why I think that 99% of all the premade string sets suck and I switched to custom gauges years ago. The premade Earnie Ball .009 7-string set is a trainwreck with only the low E, A and D strings being balanced.

The only sets that I can somewhat work with are the Daddario .010 7 string sets, but even then you have a slight drop in tension from the E to the B string (.046 to .059) so I always get a .62 or .64 for the B instead.

I have no idea why most of the big string companies can't seem to get a simple tension calculator to make their sets.


----------



## The Mirror

FItzVJ said:


> Hi guys, looking for the right gauge for Bb standard on a 25.5" RG7...
> Knowing that I like the feeling of 9-46 in E std on my 6 string RG, that would give me something like 9.5-48 for approximately the same tension in Eb. But what about the gauge for the last string (Bb) ? Would the Ernie Ball 2730 set (010 - 013 - 017 - 030 - 042 - 052 - 062) could fit ? It would be nice to have tighter low strings but not so tight high strings.
> 
> Also : is it possible to mix various trem spring strengths ? For example 2 standard springs + one heavy spring (instead of 4 standard springs) ?
> 
> Thanks !



Personal disclaimer: Almost all pre-made sets suck tension-wise.

If you like 9-46 in E and want to go for a premade set for Eb, get yourself a 10-48 set and add a single 64 for the B string. That way you'll get ~18lbs of tension on both the Eb- and the Bb- string, which would be almost exactly the same as a 46 for the standard E-string you use atm. A 62 is fine as well, losing ~1 lbs of tension in comparison to the E string.

The Earnie Ball set you mentioned is rather horrible on the wound bottom strings (the top are absolutely fine) being all over the place with (D-A-E-B) 23.4, 25.1, 20.7 and 17.1 lbs in tension.

My recommendation (especially if you want some tighter strings at the bottom while keeping the top as you know it):

.0095/.013/.016/.028w/.038/.050/.068, which translates to:

14.3/15.1/14.4/20.7w/20.4/19.5/19.4 lbs in tension

As my disclaimer already said: No way you'll find that with the big companies, as almost all pre-made sets suck.

To the spring stuff:

Which type of tremolo do you use? I can't speak for Floyds (never had one, never will) but for the regular / PRS tremolo type I wouldn't recommend it. Use the same strenghts and balance it out.


----------



## Nedavine

The Mirror said:


> Balance-wise that set is all over the place, but not for the low .062. That one is actually rather fitting with the .046 E-string having 19.8 lbs of tension and the .062 B-String having 20.7 lbs.
> 
> A .054 would be a disaster, losing almost 25% of tension in comparison to the E-String.
> 
> Nah, the weird stuff is going on at the top strings. Tension would be: 15.6, drop to 13.1, rise to 17.4. Whoever decided on that has got to have weird preferences.
> 
> A perfectly balanced set if you prefer .009 for the high E would be: .009/.012/.015/.026w/.036/.048/.062, which translates to 15.6/15.6/15.3/21.6w/21.9/21.6/20.7 lbs in tension.
> 
> There is a reason why I think that 99% of all the premade string sets suck and I switched to custom gauges years ago. The premade Earnie Ball .009 7-string set is a trainwreck with only the low E, A and D strings being balanced.
> 
> The only sets that I can somewhat work with are the Daddario .010 7 string sets, but even then you have a slight drop in tension from the E to the B string (.046 to .059) so I always get a .62 or .64 for the B instead.
> 
> I have no idea why most of the big string companies can't seem to get a simple tension calculator to make their sets.



thanks for the reply. The guitar arrived today. Got it second hand so can’t tell if it’s been restrung but string tension is incredibly light across the whole guitar. Mad fret buzz too though I think that’s also a separate issue. Think I would definitely like more tension accords the board


----------



## binz

Is there a simple (approximate) formula to calculate the tension given the tuning and scale length that works for most manufacturers or do you guys always use these tools on websites?

Or asked differently: _how_ do you get the tensions posted here?


----------



## Winspear

binz said:


> Is there a simple (approximate) formula to calculate the tension given the tuning and scale length that works for most manufacturers or do you guys always use these tools on websites?
> 
> Or asked differently: _how_ do you get the tensions posted here?



No, you need the string weight which is programmed into the calculators.
You can however translate between tunings, gauges, and scale lengths, using a simple formula without even knowing the tension.
Each semitone is a ~6% change in gauge/scale length requirement for equal tension. To tune down a semitone, go up 6% (means pretty much moving from 9s to 9.5s, 10s to 10.5s etc).
This equates to roughly 1.33x size increase for every 5 semitones, 1.5x for 7 semitones, and 2x per octave.
For example if you know you like the feel of a 46 E, you can estimate a 61 B, 69 A, or 92 drop E.
You can adjust gauge at the same ratio as scale length. For example if you like a 46 E on 25.5" you might like a 46 * (25.5/28) = 42 E on 28".

It's approximate but good enough for all practical purposes - though can't be used across the wound to plain transition. The calculator on my site uses all of the above methods.


----------



## Metropolis

I feel that normal scale seven strings don't ever have perfect tension across the strings. I've got now 9-46 + 62 set on 25,5" Ibanez, and 62 sounds very boomy on standard B tuning. Getting something between 56-60 usually fixes that, but I didn't have anyhting else at the moment I got this guitar. On 26,5" you could go even lighter to even out the differences, 9-42 set and something between 56-60 for example.


----------



## georg_f

Not sure if this was ever discussed, but does anybody have any clue why the big string brands aren't selling sets for drop tunings (where only the lowest string is thicker than usual)?
They all just offer these "light on top, beefy at the bottom" string sets, which have all 3 lower strings thicker than usual. But when playing in e.g. Drop D you would only down tune the lowest string.

Leaving you only the following choices:
Get a regular string gauge and accept the slightly flubby lowest string.
Or get a "light/heavy" set with an alright lowest string, but too thick A and D string.

What is the lesser evil that most people prefer?
I usually just get the regular string set.


PS: Ok, I'm aware that they sell exactly that at https://www.winspearinstrumental.com/ but I think it's weird that the big brands aren't offering that option.


----------



## bostjan

If 90% of people play in some form of standard tuning (including Eb, standard D standard, Db standard, C standard, B standard, etc.), then they probably don't have enough incentive. Beyond that, there's the stereotype of most drop-d players being newer and less knowledgeable about gear.

I have been tuning my sevens in standard with drop A (and one other guitar the same, but a whole step down) consistently for about 3-4 years now (I've been playing for over 25 years), and I love it, but, I also haven't bought a "set" of strings for my own guitars for probably 15 years now, opting instead for single strings.

Also, if you look at the typical big brand name set, the tensions are all weird anyway.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

9-12-15-24-32-42 and 10-13-16-26-36-46 works well for E and Eb.


----------



## ixlramp

georg_f said:


> does anybody have any clue why the big string brands aren't selling sets for drop tunings (where only the lowest string is thicker than usual)?


These big names usually sell pre-packaged sets. There is commercial pressure to minimise the number of pre-packaged sets because each costs money to produce. Also, physical guitar shops have little shelf space and do not want 100 different sets.
Drop tuners are in a minority so pre-packaging such sets is not commercially viable.

Smaller, more specialist string sellers often put sets together by hand from singles (Winspear, Kalium etc.) and often sell by mail order, so the number of different sets can be unlimited at no extra cost to them or the customer. This is the future of string selling.
Forcing people to use a particular combination of gauges is insane when you think it through, the gauges are almost always slightly wrong for everyone. We only accept it because we are used to it. I have not bought a pre-packaged set for 25 years, none are the way i need them to be.


----------



## georg_f

@bostjan:
I think when Nu Metal was a thing, using a drop D tuning got a bad rep. Back then it meant that you can only play simple Linkin Park riffs or that you're a one finger guitarist.

But I think nowadays drop tunings are quite respected.

@ixlramp:
Regarding shop shelf space: Well, if it was up to me, then I'd get rid of the "skinny top/heavy bottom" sets and replace them with standard sets with just the lowest string being thicker, for drop tunings.


Alright, so you're both fans of getting custom sets.
I agree, the string tensions of the big brands are weird indeed.


What's also weird is that Ernie Ball themselves are recommending their "skinny top/heavy bottom" set for drop D:
http://blog.ernieball.com/strings/what-string-gauges-should-you-be-playing/


----------



## ixlramp

Saves them money to recommend one existing set for 2 uses, unlikely this is good technical advice.


----------



## NoodleFace

Looking for recommendations on a string set. 

I was using 10-59 d'addario on my 7 string in B (25.5 scale). I need to drop to A standard but want to keep the same tension. Using calculators it seems like I need an 11-62/64 set. Only real set I can find is the NYXL set but I really don't like spending $15 every time I need new strings. 

Are there any other comparable options? Stringjoy is roughly the same price. I see some cobalts from EB that are close, but almost the same price. 

Open to new string brands I may not have tried as well.


----------



## Veldar

So let's say I have a generic 25 and a half inch scale guitar and I wanna tune it to 

E1 A1 A2 D3 G3 C4, what gauges do y'all recommend for a "regular feel", happy to have a tort A and E on the bottom to stop them from going out of tune with the other octaves.

Also don't question the tuning it is clearly the new standard for 6 string guitars


----------



## ixlramp

Scientifically derived rule: For the same tension an octave lower, double the gauge.
So you can choose E1 A1 based on what you prefer for E2 A2.
You might find it difficult to intonate such large gauges on a guitar not designed for them as they will require a large intonation offset, but i am not trying to discourage you.
You might find it more practical to have the E1 at a low tension to reduce its gauge and gain the associated advantages.
For C4 just use your preferred B3 gauge tuned up a semitone.


----------



## Gmork

QUESTION. What guage for tuning stability for a jaguar (short scale) in drop B?


----------



## ixlramp

What scale length is that? No-one wants to have to research to find that out.
What is the exact tuning?


----------



## danbox

Anyone else love the feel of light strings but can’t get them to sound good? I guess my hands are too heavy 

I’m testing 10-52s on a 25.5” 6 string and they sound great on drop c/c#, but they feel so hard to bend! How are you people doing full step bends at standard tuning!

I was learning a song tuned to GGCFAD, and being lazy I just tuned the 52 down to G. Feels awesome, can do silly pinch harmonics and vibratos, but of course it just sounds flubby.


----------



## moonbox

ixlramp said:


> Scientifically derived rule: For the same tension an octave lower, double the gauge.
> So you can choose E1 A1 based on what you prefer for E2 A2.
> You might find it difficult to intonate such large gauges on a guitar not designed for them as they will require a large intonation offset, but i am not trying to discourage you.
> You might find it more practical to have the E1 at a low tension to reduce its gauge and gain the associated advantages.
> For C4 just use your preferred B3 gauge tuned up a semitone.




This is interesting. The same concept is why I recently tried lighter strings on my 7. I have a 25.5" guitar in drop C with 10-52 and it's perfect.

I tried a set of 9-54 on my 25.5" 7 string and it was awesome in B standard, but it was too flubby for drop A (which makes sense).

By your logic, I'd probably like ~60 for drop A (2x 30 gauge from that set). This math is imprecise though. If you use two octaves it doesn't work at all. 13 -> 26 -> 52 (way too flubby). Probably easier to just use a string tension calculator.


----------



## ixlramp

moonbox said:


> This math is imprecise though. If you use two octaves it doesn't work at all. 13 -> 26 -> 52 (way too flubby)


Certainly. I state that rule with the understanding that it is obvious that a tension suitable for one gauge may not be suitable for another gauge.
I should have just stated the rule and made it more clear that may not be suitable for octave-down =)
The rule as stated is correct for any number of octaves, but the result may not be suitable.


----------



## SixStrings_Monk

How viable, and what preparations would I need to tune a strat-like guitar to baritone? 
I've read the lowest string won't be able to be intonated, getting worse the lower and thicker it goes.

I am mostly wondering about trying a 7-string-without-top-string, or going for Sikth/Tool tuning (drop lower string only).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

SixStrings_Monk said:


> How viable, and what preparations would I need to tune a strat-like guitar to baritone?
> I've read the lowest string won't be able to be intonated, getting worse the lower and thicker it goes.
> 
> I am mostly wondering about trying a 7-string-without-top-string, or going for Sikth/Tool tuning (drop lower string only).


@HeHasTheJazzHands might be helpful here? Not sure.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SixStrings_Monk said:


> How viable, and what preparations would I need to tune a strat-like guitar to baritone?
> I've read the lowest string won't be able to be intonated, getting worse the lower and thicker it goes.
> 
> I am mostly wondering about trying a 7-string-without-top-string, or going for Sikth/Tool tuning (drop lower string only).





Spaced Out Ace said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands might be helpful here? Not sure.



If you're just going to B, or B A D G B E tuning, there shouldn't be any issues. 25.5'' should be well within intonation range if you got plenty of range on the bridge left. Maybe prepare for some nut width widening, especially if you go above a .056 - .013 set.


----------



## SixStrings_Monk

I went to look for single low strings, forgot they seem unavailable in my *expletives* country...

Right now I am using low strings from a .010 Chromes pack, and high strings of a .009 pack due to a gardening(tuning) accident.
Tuning is E in fourths + drop D,
maybe I will go with drop B/A in fourths to avoid having to find a single bass string!
I wish there was a bottom heavy chrome set...

(why drop lowest string? To make large 6-string chords, like Axe of Creation or Rabea Massad do.)
(and why chromes? durability, feel, and I like to pretend I know fingerstyle/chord melody)


----------



## Kellz

Mixing carbon steel strings with a single nickel wounded should be fine right? 

I'm tuned to G# on my 25.5'' scale ibby with D'Addario NYXL 11-56 Carbon Steel and added a D'Addario NYNW 068 Single String Nickel Wound on top. 

If that's a no-go please let me know, I'm kinda new to all of this  Thanks a lot!

https://www.musicstore.com/en_OE/EUR/D-Addario-NYXL-11-56-Carbon-Steel-Alloy/art-GIT0035639-000
https://www.musicstore.com/en_OT/EUR/D-Addario-NYNW068-Single-String-Nickel-Wound/art-GIT0038431-000


----------



## Asphalt driver

So I have a Schecter Demon 7 which has 26.5 inch scale length and factory strings, but I would like to know what would be the best gauge for drop f?


----------



## Kellz

Asphalt driver said:


> So I have a Schecter Demon 7 which has 26.5 inch scale length and factory strings, but I would like to know what would be the best gauge for drop f?


On a 26.5 inch scale 80 Gauge is perfect for F# and 74 for G#.


----------



## Winspear

Asphalt driver said:


> So I have a Schecter Demon 7 which has 26.5 inch scale length and factory strings, but I would like to know what would be the best gauge for drop f?


I'd recommend a set like my 11-80 Drop Tune set 11 15 19 30 40 54 80, assuming you like the feel of 10s in E on 25.5.


----------



## Dave Death

I have a couple of Telecaster type guitars with the modern six-saddle type bridge, a Schecter PT Apocalypse Rusty Grey and a Squier Contemporary Telecaster RH Pearl White. I originally tried tuning the Schecter to C Standard with an 11-56 D'Addario EXL117 set, but found that too be too sloppy so I changed to a 12-60 D'Addario EXL148 set. The tension seems good but I have discovered a few things.

1. A 60 gauge sixth string tuned to C is pretty much the limit of what can be intonated on these bridges. I have that saddle back almost as far as it can go.
2. This set makes single notes on the 4th and 5th strings sound a bit honky, so I had to wind the mids back on my amp.
3. The 20p is an awful third and is easily kinked, so I am changing them out for 22w strings.

The Squier has been set up exactly the same way as the Schecter and has the same issues. Overall though they sound great as long as you calm the mids down a little. I definitely wouldn't recommend lower tunings (than C) and/or bigger string gauges (than 60) on these guitars.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

danbox said:


> Anyone else love the feel of light strings but can’t get them to sound good? I guess my hands are too heavy
> 
> I’m testing 10-52s on a 25.5” 6 string and they sound great on drop c/c#, but they feel so hard to bend! How are you people doing full step bends at standard tuning!
> 
> I was learning a song tuned to GGCFAD, and being lazy I just tuned the 52 down to G. Feels awesome, can do silly pinch harmonics and vibratos, but of course it just sounds flubby.


I thought the 10-52 in Drop C tension felt like 9-48 in standard on a 25.5. Actually a little flubbier and I ran with that for two years, maybe it's some confirmation bias or what do you usually play in standard tuning; what's your reference point


----------



## SixStrings_Monk

Does anybody sell a pack that is hybrid 9s on lights and 1s on bottom1?
Or maybe I will just stay on 9-46...


----------



## Speedos

Losing my mind over tensions...

8 string 30", E-A-D-G-C-F-A-D tuning

Currently have: 10-13-17-26-36-46-59-74 with 19.6 - 18.6 - 20 - 22 - 22.3 - 20.1 - 18 - 16.2 lbs (from high to low strings), which feel a bit weird and maybe too tight on the high strings (for picking they are great, but bends between 15-24th frets are a bit hard) and too low on the E1. 

Debating between: 

Daddario NYXL0980: 09 - 12 - 16 - 24 - 32 - 44- 60 - 80, which would give me 15.9 - 15.8 - 17.7 - 18.3 - 18.6 - 18.7 - 19.4 - 18.3. However, I am not sure I will like the higher 2 strings, as the tension seems a bit too low; was aiming for something along 17 lbs on them to have both good picking and bends. 

or 

Stringjoy custom: 095 - 13 - 16 - 24 - 34 - 46 - 60 - 80, which would give me 17.7 - 18.6 - 17.7 - 18.3 - 20.8 - 20.1 - 19.4 - 18.3. For this one the A3 with 18.6 lbs would've liked to maybe be closer to 17.7 lbs to match the others. But I can't find any .0125 strings

Any thoughts? or am i looking too much into this


----------



## Chris Bowsman

Speedos said:


> or am i looking too much into this



Yes, coming from another who obsesses over string gauges. When I get too hung up on numbers, I wind up with a set that should be perfect, but I'm ultimately unhappy with. A balanced tension set on an 8 string (for me) results in 7th and 8th strings that feel way too tight and sound like a bass. 

Maybe it's because I grew up listening to people tuning down to B on 24.75" and 25.5" guitars with strings rarely heavier than a .056" on the bottom, then doing the same myself, but I prefer light tension on the plain strings, slightly more on the 4,5, and 6, then less on the 7, and even less on the 8. It looks goofy on paper, but sounds and feels great.


----------



## Dave Death

Dave Death said:


> I have a couple of Telecaster type guitars with the modern six-saddle type bridge, a Schecter PT Apocalypse Rusty Grey and a Squier Contemporary Telecaster RH Pearl White. I originally tried tuning the Schecter to C Standard with an 11-56 D'Addario EXL117 set, but found that too be too sloppy so I changed to a 12-60 D'Addario EXL148 set. The tension seems good but I have discovered a few things.
> 
> 1. A 60 gauge sixth string tuned to C is pretty much the limit of what can be intonated on these bridges. I have that saddle back almost as far as it can go.
> 2. This set makes single notes on the 4th and 5th strings sound a bit honky, so I had to wind the mids back on my amp.
> 3. The 20p is an awful third and is easily kinked, so I am changing them out for 22w strings.
> 
> The Squier has been set up exactly the same way as the Schecter and has the same issues. Overall though they sound great as long as you calm the mids down a little. I definitely wouldn't recommend lower tunings (than C) and/or bigger string gauges (than 60) on these guitars.



Just an update on the Squier (the Schecter PT Apocalypse is fine). The bridge was hopeless for intonation on a 60. I'm guessing even a 56 would be too big. So I modded the bridge totally, redrilling the body to the 4-screw 'ashtray' mounting and ferrule pattern and dowelling the old ferrules to fit a Babicz FCH bridge. All those sins were covered with a brass ferrule block in the back.






















Intonates and plays perfectly now but not a cheap guitar anymore. The rest of the hardware is Gotoh and all of the electronics are Bare Knuckle (Cobra-T & Impulse).


----------



## cindarkness

Hey,

I'm going to get my first 26.5 scale 7 string Jackson soon. I'm planning to keep this guitar in Drop A tuning (*A1-E2-A2-D3-G3-B3-E4*).
I ordered a pack of 10-70 strings for it and I've started to wonder, if I went too far with it - I'm afraid of warping the neck.

The string tensions which I calculated for the strings I'm planning to use are below:

26.5 inch scale

E .010" == 19.3#
B .013" == 18.3#
G .017" == 19.7#
D .026w" == 21.6#
A .036w" == 21.9#
E .046w" == 19.8#
A .070w" == 20.3#

Total tension: 140.9

Is this too much for Drop A tuning? The gauge jump from 6th to 7th seems to be quite big on paper. I have a couple of 6 stringed 25.5 scale instruments as well and they have 9's and 10's on them. The guitar with 9's is nice and bendy and the 10's feel nice and firm - allows me to drop tune a bit as well.


----------



## NoodleFace

I can tell you that you aren't going to warp the neck if that's your worry


----------



## X784

Hey guys. I have a legator ghost headless seven string, 25.5”-27” multiscale that I have intonation issues with on the 2 lowest (lowest pitch) strings. I’m tuned to drop E, with the thickest string being an 85. The tension is fine, feels the same as by drop B and drop C guitars. Neck is straight. Saddles are maxed out, but the second lowest string barely is intimated and lowest is quite sharp. Is there anything I can do? Do I need a longer scale length? Guitar center couldn’t make it better. (Also have an ormsby metal x 6 string 27.5” multiscale with the same issue, but worse at drop c(1?) with a 106.)


----------



## bostjan

Check your string height and neck bow. If the intonation is maxxed out, the neck is straight, and the action is low, you might need a lighter gauge or a shorter saddle. If those won't work for you, then your only options are to move the bridge back or get another guitar.


----------



## X784

bostjan said:


> Check your string height and neck bow. If the intonation is maxxed out, the neck is straight, and the action is low, you might need a lighter gauge or a shorter saddle. If those won't work for you, then your only options are to move the bridge back or get another guitar.


On the legator the string height is probably as low as it can go without buzzing like crazy. Neck is straight. Only guitar I know of that’s longer is an Ibanez baritone 28”, but that’s only .5” longer than my ormsby. Will that make a huge difference? Also I can’t handle more than a 7, and I’d prefer to not have more than 6.


----------



## bostjan

X784 said:


> On the legator the string height is probably as low as it can go without buzzing like crazy. Neck is straight. Only guitar I know of that’s longer is an Ibanez baritone 28”, but that’s only .5” longer than my ormsby. Will that make a huge difference? Also I can’t handle more than a 7, and I’d prefer to not have more than 6.



1. Can you get away with a lighter string gauge? If so, try that. Thicker strings have more tension and need more relief.

2. What sort of bridge is it? Perhaps you can modify the bridge to allow greater range of movement backward. If it's fairly universal, there might be plenty of different saddles that will fit it.

3. Nuclear option is to remove the bridge and fill the screw holes/routes, then mount it again back a small distance. This won't work if any of the other saddles are close to their range of motion in the opposite direction, and this process can be tricky. A qualified luthier might not even want to do it, but if all else fails, it might be worth asking.

4. There are tons of guitars out there with various scale lengths. Of course, you could get a guitar with a scale length of a mile, and, if the bridge placement is wrong, the guitar will never intonate properly. That's why you might need to spend a little more for an instrument with good QC.


----------



## X784

bostjan said:


> 1. Can you get away with a lighter string gauge? If so, try that. Thicker strings have more tension and need more relief.
> 
> 2. What sort of bridge is it? Perhaps you can modify the bridge to allow greater range of movement backward. If it's fairly universal, there might be plenty of different saddles that will fit it.
> 
> 3. Nuclear option is to remove the bridge and fill the screw holes/routes, then mount it again back a small distance. This won't work if any of the other saddles are close to their range of motion in the opposite direction, and this process can be tricky. A qualified luthier might not even want to do it, but if all else fails, it might be worth asking.
> 
> 4. There are tons of guitars out there with various scale lengths. Of course, you could get a guitar with a scale length of a mile, and, if the bridge placement is wrong, the guitar will never intonate properly. That's why you might need to spend a little more for an instrument with good QC.


1. Probably not. The only step down is an 80 and that’s too loose. For the ormsby I’d be going down from a 106 to like a 95.
2. They are both multiscale, fixed bridge but with the whole slanted thing going on.
3. I don’t think I can do that. Also the legator is headless, bridge is at the very back of the guitar already. 

I’ve seen YouTube’s play songs on the 8 strings and such with less scale length and the same if not lower tune and it’s fine for them. I think they use aristides and keisels tho. Maybe they’re just pitch shifting or something. Their intonation is perfect tho. The Ibanez baritone is a 28” fixed bridge. You think that would help any?


----------



## bostjan

You know that scale length does not determine intonation, right?


----------



## X784

bostjan said:


> You know that scale length does not determine intonation, right?


I wasn’t sure. It seemed like it might cause it makes the string longer which I thought was what the saddles do.


----------



## X784

X784 said:


> I wasn’t sure. It seemed like it might cause it makes the string longer which I thought was what the saddles do.


I would love to find reviews for what guitars are good for playing with tunings lowers than E1 but I haven’t really seen any. Most people stay above G on 6 strings. Almost anything I’ve seen that low are 9s. Also the ormsby was $1.4k. I’ll live with bad intonation rather than spend $3.5k on an aristedes


----------



## ixlramp

X784 said:


> Is there anything I can do? Do I need a longer scale length?


As mentioned above, scale length is not the issue. The issue is the bridge placement, or bridge design, understandably not allowing enough saddle intonation offset to intonate strings that are much larger than the guitar is designed for. So this is not something that can be known in advance from guitar specs, someone has to experiment with big gauges and find out.
Some guitars, whatever the scale, just happen to have a lot of saddle movement, allowing strings much bigger than intended.

As far as i understand it, the required saddle intonation offset is actually affected by string 'bending stiffness', not gauge. Also, bending stiffness is mostly due to the core wire. This is why there is a 'dogleg' in saddle positions at the transition from wound to plain, a plain .016 is stiffer than a wound .024 which has a thinner core wire.
Larger gauges generally tend to have larger core wires, which is why offset approximately correlates to gauge.

So if you can find a more flexible .085, it will require less saddle intonation offset, but its mass and therefore tension will be approximately the same.
A slightly smaller gauge might not have a smaller core wire or be more flexible, but there is a good chance it will.


----------



## X784

Ok thanks. Unfortunately there aren’t very options for strings unless I can custom order some. I guess from now on if I get new guitars I’ll ask around to see if they can handle thicc strings. I don’t think my multiscales can have their bridges adjusted.


----------



## Dave Death

Where scale length does impact is that you can use a thinner string gauge at the same tension for the same note. So theoretically the problems of tuning down to C or B on a given bridge design would be less with a longer scale at the same tuning.

But yes in general with intonation issues come down to the string used, rather than the scale length.


----------



## Dave Death

X784 said:


> Ok thanks. Unfortunately there aren’t very options for strings unless I can custom order some. I guess from now on if I get new guitars I’ll ask around to see if they can handle thicc strings. I don’t think my multiscales can have their bridges adjusted.



Depending on your bridge design you might be able to replace your bridge with those individual bridge saddles and if string-through fit a ferrule block that would allow the strings to be further back while covering the old holes. A lot of work though


----------



## Stephan

Friends, I need some help deciding the right string gauges for the next setup =)

Guitar: Aristides 070sr (7 string)
Scale: 25.7 - 27 (multiscale, I assume something like 25.7, 25.9, 26.1, 26.3, 26.6, 26.8, 27)
Tuning: Drop A (AEADGBE)
Current set: 10, 13.5, 17, 25, 34, 46, *64*

I guess I would like to again tune to drop A and was wondering if you guys/girls with more experience would recommend any changes to the current setup?

The approximated tension of E (0.46) is about 20 lbs, of A (0.64) about 18 lbs. My initial thought was to not go thicker on the A-string for better playability due to thickness differences to the E-string and because I am under the assumption (correct me if im wrong) that an even thicker string would have too much output/"loudness" - i.e. being too "muddy".
My current problem however is that I think I have trouble intonating the A-string correctly and that the low A goes quite annoyingly sharp when picking harder. Let me know if you recommend to go for a lighter/heavier gauge or if these is no relevant modification to be made in your opinion.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Tom odd 7

*Well, I might have this suggestion for you :*

* I noticed that you’re not encline to increase the gauge of the A string, but, if you shift this 064 for a 066 instead, AND proceed to lower (a little) your pick-up on the heavier string side, the amount of dynamics and volume added to the very string will be counterbalanced by the greater distance of the pick-up from the string.*

*The out-of-tune problem could be eventually fixed. More tension, more tuning stability, while keeping the output at the same level somehow.*

*Just in case, compose your original 10/13.5/17/25/34/46 set (d'addario), & add a 66 single for instance. This won’t be a big jump from the former gauge, but it can make the difference, small increments are often the key…*



* Cheers.*


----------



## Winspear

Stephan said:


> Friends, I need some help deciding the right string gauges for the next setup =)
> 
> Guitar: Aristides 070sr (7 string)
> Scale: 25.7 - 27 (multiscale, I assume something like 25.7, 25.9, 26.1, 26.3, 26.6, 26.8, 27)
> Tuning: Drop A (AEADGBE)
> Current set: 10, 13.5, 17, 25, 34, 46, *64*
> 
> I guess I would like to again tune to drop A and was wondering if you guys/girls with more experience would recommend any changes to the current setup?
> 
> The approximated tension of E (0.46) is about 20 lbs, of A (0.64) about 18 lbs. My initial thought was to not go thicker on the A-string for better playability due to thickness differences to the E-string and because I am under the assumption (correct me if im wrong) that an even thicker string would have too much output/"loudness" - i.e. being too "muddy".
> My current problem however is that I think I have trouble intonating the A-string correctly and that the low A goes quite annoyingly sharp when picking harder. Let me know if you recommend to go for a lighter/heavier gauge or if these is no relevant modification to be made in your opinion.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


 In my opinion a 27" scale will handle a 68 without being too muddy, try that. It will equal the tension of the other wound strings. You can test how it will feel by tuning your 64 to Bb - is that stable enough?


----------



## nickgray

Stephan said:


> Let me know if you recommend to go for a lighter/heavier gauge



Month old post, but... try 9-42. The issue with multiscales is that you're still stuck with the tension imbalance problem between consecutive strings - they just don't solve that. You can try a 9-42 with a low 62. You can also try switching the 42 to 44, and 62 to 64 to balance the tension (the 6th string in normal sets always has a touch less tension). Might as well switch the 10 to 11, and 16 to 15 to balance out the plains.



Stephan said:


> goes quite annoyingly sharp when picking harder.



Don't pick harder. That's exactly why you should try thinner strings. They're easier to balance with the low 7th string while keeping sane gauges. Imo, the biggest problem isn't the tension as a whole, but an imbalance between strings. Lower tension, but balanced strings will force you to _always_ pick softer because there's no alternative. On the other hand, if your lowest 1 or 2 strings are less tense, but the rest are balanced for higher tension, you'll be hitting harder due to muscle memory for those higher tension strings, while the low lower tension strings will flub and go sharp with this amount of force.


----------



## Stephan

Tom odd 7 said:


> *Well, I might have this suggestion for you :*
> 
> * I noticed that you’re not encline to increase the gauge of the A string, but, if you shift this 064 for a 066 instead, AND proceed to lower (a little) your pick-up on the heavier string side, the amount of dynamics and volume added to the very string will be counterbalanced by the greater distance of the pick-up from the string.*
> 
> *The out-of-tune problem could be eventually fixed. More tension, more tuning stability, while keeping the output at the same level somehow.*
> 
> *Just in case, compose your original 10/13.5/17/25/34/46 set (d'addario), & add a 66 single for instance. This won’t be a big jump from the former gauge, but it can make the difference, small increments are often the key…*
> 
> 
> 
> * Cheers.*



@Tom odd 7 : Thank you very much for your advice!
I did think about 10-46 + 66 as a good compromise between the thinner but lower tension 64 and the thicker, higher tension 68. Unfortunately I can’t find dAddario 66 at Thomann music (biggest seller in europe) or any store in Switzerland (where I live) or Germany (our next bigger neighbor).
I love the idea of e.g. stringjoy to create custom sets - but I assume shipping ect. would be quite expensive.

Currently I have the guitar set up in B standard with a 59 which I quite like. But I will go back to drop A and I‘ll definitely compare 64 vs. 68 (and maybe I can get a 66 somehow).

@Winspear: Thanks for the advice 
I will try the 68 for sure… as you pointed out - in terms of tension it totally makes sense.

@nickgray: interesting point. I do use the „balanced tension“ 10-46 set (dAddario) for that reason. Together with the multiscale I get relatively even but slightly progressive tension. What gauges exactly would you use?


----------



## nickgray

Stephan said:


> What gauges exactly would you use?



Honestly? Just order a ton of single strings and try them all out. That's the only way.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

I currently use the following D'Addario sets: 9-42 for E standard, 9.5-44 for Eb standard, 9-46 for drop-D, 10-46 for D standard, 12-54 for B standard.

My perception is that a lot of people go overboard with heavier string gauges for low tunings (e.g. 12-54 for D standard, 14-70 for B standard), even though this gives much higher string tension than their 9 or 10 gauge strings in E standard have. I like to use the lightest strings that I can get away with, for optimal playability with low-action, without buzz or poor tone / sustain. 

As it's the low strings that suffer most if I lower the tuning by a step without upping the string gauge, but the high strings that I notice a big difference on in terms of feel and playability, I've been thinking about whether I can get away with lighter high strings (compared to what I've listed above). Also, I'm wondering whether my tone would benefit from slightly heavier low strings. For example, 11-56 instead of 12-54 for B standard.
Does anyone think this would work, or am I already pushing my luck with a 12 gauge high E in B standard?


----------



## nickgray

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Also, I'm wondering whether my tone would benefit from slightly heavier low strings



Heavier strings have more low end, which is typically not a good thing for metal - we tend to cut the lows before the preamp, not add them. But they are more stable with regards to going sharp when picked hard. But this problem can be addressed with better technique or by using a lighter pick. Lighter, more flexible pick, imo, is kind of important when using lower tensions, the strings don't go sharp as much as with a more rigid pick.



Neon_Knight_ said:


> Does anyone think this would work, or am I already pushing my luck with a 12 gauge high E in B standard?



According to stringjoy's tension calculator https://tension.stringjoy.com/ it's the same tension as 9 in E standard. If you drop to 11 it'll be like an 8.5 on the E string in E standard. Or it's the same exact tension as the B string in E standard using a 9-42, because the second string is an 11, and it's tuned to B in E standard.

B standard is very easy to figure out - the 5 upper strings have the same tuning as E standard with the exception of the 3rd string, which is a half step lower from G. So it's B *E A D F# B E*. It's the same gauges you'd use for E standard, but up the tension of the 3rd string a tiny bit.


----------



## Tom odd 7

Stephan said:


> @Tom odd 7 : Thank you very much for your advice!
> I did think about 10-46 + 66 as a good compromise between the thinner but lower tension 64 and the thicker, higher tension 68. Unfortunately I can’t find dAddario 66 at Thomann music (biggest seller in europe) or any store in Switzerland (where I live) or Germany (our next bigger neighbor).
> I love the idea of e.g. stringjoy to create custom sets - but I assume shipping ect. would be quite expensive.
> Currently I have the guitar set up in B standard with a 59 which I quite like. But I will go back to drop A and I‘ll definitely compare 64 vs. 68 (and maybe I can get a 66 somehow).



As a Thomann customer myself, I see what you're talking about, I've also checked availability in other store like Pro music tools, etc.. But no 066 rightaway.
Enjoy your actual set-up, and hope the other gauge can matches the dropA.
See U around.


----------



## NoodleFace

Just curious your thoughts on this set I bought.

I use a 26.5" 7 in A standard tuning. I was using an 11-64 NYXL set, but it just really feels off to me. Maybe not balanced. The high strings are still a bit tough to really get a nice vibrato, so I wanted to lower them down a bit. But the biggest culprit for me is the 7th string. I pick pretty hard, not on purpose just the way I've always played. The 7th string's area always rattling hard unless I raise the action a bit (which I can do, but trying to min-max my setup). I figured if I went with a 70/72 I'd get a much tighter string and hopefully less slamming around. It can sometimes be hard to do fast galloping on that string because of how loose it feels for me. Anyways here's the custom set I put together:


*String 1:*
.010
*String 2:*
.0135
*String 3:*
.017
*String 4:*
.030
*String 5:*
.040
*String 6:*
.052
*String 7:*
.070

I was kind of hemming and hawing between 0.070 and 0.072, but decided it might be easier to step into a 0.070 from a .064 and if it's still too light I could just change my next set to .072. Does this set look balanced enough?


----------



## ixlramp

Please discover what the tensions are and post those, then you and others can judge this better.
If these are D'Addario strings there are unofficial tension calculators for D'Addario strings (such as 'String Tension Sensei Pro'), as well as the original D'Addario tenson chart pdf downloadable from their site.
Also, any tension calculator can approximate the tensions of other brands if the string type (guitar string, roundwound or plain) is the same.


----------



## NoodleFace

Tensions are as follows. They are a stringjoy custom set:
.010 = 15.3
.0135 = 15.6
.017 = 15.6
.030 = 22.5
.040 = 21.5
.052 = 19.9
.070 = 20.3

.072 = 21.2

I included the 0.072 for comparison. I tried to go heavy top, light bottom as I prefer that for soloing.


----------



## ixlramp

I suggest you consider equalising the tensions of the wounds if possible, this would better attend to your issue of the lowest string flopping around.
Tension rising from low to high across the wounds is traditional and makes no sense.

I think you mean 'heavy bottom, light top'. Top/bottom always refers to pitch, never distance from the ground


----------



## NoodleFace

ixlramp said:


> I suggest you consider equalising the tensions of the wounds if possible, this would better attend to your issue of the lowest string flopping around.
> Tension rising from low to high across the wounds is traditional and makes no sense.
> 
> I think you mean 'heavy bottom, light top'. Top/bottom always refers to pitch, never distance from the ground


Yeah brain fart when I wrote it.

The best equalization I can do is 0.072 on the 7th and 0.054 on the 6th.That puts them all at 21-22. I wanted to lower the 4th string to a .028 but that drops the tension to ~19.0


----------



## NoodleFace

Personal update. The 10-70 is perfect on my 26.5 in A. No more buzzing on the 7th string and I got the action down to 1.5mm. Considering schecter manual specs the action at 1.98mm that feels good


----------



## pahulkster

No idea why D'Addario would get rid of their calculator


----------



## ixlramp

They're reworking their calculator ... and have been for months/years.
It was a bit of a nightmare due to its complexity, i consider it a case of:
'trying too hard to make something user-friendly and therefore ending up making it overcomplex and slow to use as a result'
The Kalium calculator website is the best i have seen, simple and fast to use.



ixlramp said:


> I suggest you consider equalising the tensions of the wounds if possible, this would better attend to your issue of the lowest string flopping around.


Because i think there is a tendency for this to happen:

The picking hand will use a force suitable for the wounds, and will use that force on the lowest string. So if the lowest string has less tension than the other wounds it will be picked with too much force for its tension.
So the solution is not so much a case of 'more tension for the lowest string', but 'not having the lowest string looser'.

This is where traditional sets fail. A player might go up to the next heavier set, but that usually still has the lowest string looser than the other wounds, so the problem remains.

I suggest using the .054 and.072 might be 'more perfect'


----------



## ixlramp

ixlramp said:


> I suggest using the .054 and.072 might be 'more perfect'


Hmm actually i retract that.
If the .070 is 'perfect' as you write, it would be foolish to make it larger.

If you find the .070 and .052 'perfect' at 19.9-20.3 lbs, it makes no sense to have those higher tensions on the 2 highest wounds, because for a particular tension, thinner strings are less likely to flop, thinner strings never require *more* tension, they usually require less.
I think you have now made the 2 highest wounds unnecessarily tight (the common mistake of traditional sets).

The Stringjoy tension calculator shows that .028 .038 .052 .070 results in a very consistent 19.6-20.3 lbs for the wounds (the .028 is not ~19.0 lbs as you posted earlier). That is my suggestion.

These are just my personal, biased opinions, but you did ask


----------



## profwoot

I'm about to try a lower tension on the bottom string because if I make it the same tension as the other wounds it becomes difficult to decipher what note it is due to the inharmonicity that comes with larger strings. A 64 on my 26.5" 7 at Ab or G sounds bad, but the 56 on my 25.5" drop C guitar sounds fine even when I tune it down to A (Mastodon/Zyglrox tuning). I agree that you have to treat the low string differently when it's looser than the others, but that's an easy tradeoff for something that sounds so much better. Plus I find quad chugs easier to do with a looser string.


----------



## NoodleFace

ixlramp said:


> Hmm actually i retract that.
> If the .070 is 'perfect' as you write, it would be foolish to make it larger.
> 
> If you find the .070 and .052 'perfect' at 19.9-20.3 lbs, it makes no sense to have those higher tensions on the 2 highest wounds, because for a particular tension, thinner strings are less likely to flop, thinner strings never require *more* tension, they usually require less.
> I think you have now made the 2 highest wounds unnecessarily tight (the common mistake of traditional sets).
> 
> The Stringjoy tension calculator shows that .028 .038 .052 .070 results in a very consistent 19.6-20.3 lbs for the wounds (the .028 is not ~19.0 lbs as you posted earlier). That is my suggestion.
> 
> These are just my personal, biased opinions, but you did ask


This kind of lines up with what i'll try next. I think they feel good now, but I had already ordered the set before seeking input. I might try lowering the 5th + 4th strings down in tension just a little.

Also... the 70 seems about the max that will fit in my tuning peg hole, so if I went up to 72 I'd have to probably drill out the hole a bit. As of now I've got no real reason to go to 72, but I might at some point.


----------



## ixlramp

Hey cool.
And yeah, i forgot to write that a tuner post might max out at .070.


----------



## ixlramp

profwoot said:


> I'm about to try a lower tension on the bottom string because if I make it the same tension as the other wounds it becomes difficult to decipher what note it is due to the inharmonicity that comes with larger strings.


Yeah, i do agree that having the lowest string looser becomes useful or preferable at very large gauges, when the disadvantages of a large gauge outweigh the advantages of equal or progressive tension. At what pitch this becomes preferable is a matter of taste, many or most do this for standard low B. It certainly is not necessary for a 6 string guitar standard low E, despite traditional sets being gauged that way.
My suggestions for NoodleFace are based on getting the impression they play the lowest string quite hard, and the fact they were already considering a tight lowest string.


----------



## trickae

I'm looking to tune my Srandberg Boden 8 down a step (EADGCFAD) and prefer the feel of 10 gauge strings.

What gauges should I consider for my 7th and 8th string?

Here's the official string tension from the strandberg website:

8-STRING: D'ADDARIO NYXL OPTIMIZED FOR .STRANDBERG* 9 - 84​
*String/Tuning**Scale Length**Gauge**Tension*1/E26.50" / 673.1 mm0.009" / 0.216 mm14.19 lbs / 6.44 kg2/B26.71" / 678.4 mm0.012" / 0.305 mm14.39 lbs / 6.53 kg3/G26.93" / 684.0 mm0.015" / 0.381 mm14.39 lbs / 6.53 kg4/D27.14" / 689.4 mm0.022" / 0.533 mm13.51 lbs / 6.13 kg5/A27.36" / 694.9 mm0.030" / 0.762 mm15.92 lbs / 7.22 kg6/E27.57" / 700.3 mm0.042" / 1.067 mm16.71 lbs / 7.58 kg7/B27.79" / 705.9 mm0.056" / 1.422 mm16.72 lbs / 7.58 kg8/F#28.00" / 711.2 mm0.084" / 2.1336 mm20.3 lbs / 9.07 kg( 8/Drop E )28.00" / 711.2 mm0.084" / 2.1336 mm16.11 lbs / 7.31 kg


I'd considering the NYXL10-46 or NYXL10-52's, just unsure of the right tension for the 7th and 8th string. I'm hesistant on the 84 for the 8th string, isn't that too big a jump compared to the other strings?


----------



## CanserDYI

trickae said:


> I'm looking to tune my Srandberg Boden 8 down a step (EADGCFAD) and prefer the feel of 10 gauge strings.
> 
> What gauges should I consider for my 7th and 8th string?
> 
> Here's the official string tension from the strandberg website:
> 
> 8-STRING: D'ADDARIO NYXL OPTIMIZED FOR .STRANDBERG* 9 - 84​
> *String/Tuning**Scale Length**Gauge**Tension*1/E26.50" / 673.1 mm0.009" / 0.216 mm14.19 lbs / 6.44 kg2/B26.71" / 678.4 mm0.012" / 0.305 mm14.39 lbs / 6.53 kg3/G26.93" / 684.0 mm0.015" / 0.381 mm14.39 lbs / 6.53 kg4/D27.14" / 689.4 mm0.022" / 0.533 mm13.51 lbs / 6.13 kg5/A27.36" / 694.9 mm0.030" / 0.762 mm15.92 lbs / 7.22 kg6/E27.57" / 700.3 mm0.042" / 1.067 mm16.71 lbs / 7.58 kg7/B27.79" / 705.9 mm0.056" / 1.422 mm16.72 lbs / 7.58 kg8/F#28.00" / 711.2 mm0.084" / 2.1336 mm20.3 lbs / 9.07 kg( 8/Drop E )28.00" / 711.2 mm0.084" / 2.1336 mm16.11 lbs / 7.31 kg
> 
> 
> I'd considering the NYXL10-46 or NYXL10-52's, just unsure of the right tension for the 7th and 8th string. I'm hesistant on the 84 for the 8th string, isn't that too big a jump compared to the other strings?


On my straight scale 27" I use an 85-64-46-34-24-16-12-10, and it feels about as balanced as it can get. I think the extra inch on the bottom you could get away with an . 080. The jump will be fine.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

CanserDYI said:


> On my straight scale 27" I use an 85-64-46-34-24-16-12-10, and it feels about as balanced as it can get. I think the extra inch on the bottom you could get away with an . 080. The jump will be fine.


I'm surprised you don't have a 13 on the 2nd string.


----------



## CanserDYI

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I'm surprised you don't have a 13 on the 2nd string.


Just checked, I do! hahahaha


----------



## trickae

CanserDYI said:


> On my straight scale 27" I use an 85-64-46-34-24-16-12-10, and it feels about as balanced as it can get. I think the extra inch on the bottom you could get away with an . 080. The jump will be fine.


Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## SixStrings_Monk

Not sure if fitting for the thread, but WHY would I want to tune so low as a (kinda) beginner?
From using some tension calculators, thicker strings on lower tunings have some weird balance issues, and I'd have to mess with my nut and bridge to accomodate...

Or I could just stay on standard/fourths tuning.
I like metal, but only having use of this guitar means I can't be so free with tuning choices.


----------



## CanserDYI

SixStrings_Monk said:


> Not sure if fitting for the thread, but WHY would I want to tune so low as a (kinda) beginner?
> From using some tension calculators, thicker strings on lower tunings have some weird balance issues, and I'd have to mess with my nut and bridge to accomodate...
> 
> Or I could just stay on standard/fourths tuning.
> I like metal, but only having use of this guitar means I can't be so free with tuning choices.


First thing I can think of is to play/learn songs from bands that tune that low. Maybe you are just like me and prefer a deeper voicing, up to you. No reason to tune low if you don't want to or have a reason to.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

SixStrings_Monk said:


> *Not sure if fitting for the thread, but WHY would I want to tune so low as a (kinda) beginner?*
> From using some tension calculators, thicker strings on lower tunings have some weird balance issues, and I'd have to mess with my nut and bridge to accomodate...
> 
> Or I could just stay on standard/fourths tuning.
> I like metal, but only having use of this guitar means I can't be so free with tuning choices.


It certainly doesn't need to be a priority. Plenty of people are perfectly content playing only in E standard, but a lot of music (particularly metal) is in lower tunings. Although E standard is probably the most common tuning across my music collection, overall only a minority of the music I listen to is in E standard, so only playing in E standard would massively limit which of my favourite songs / riffs I can learn (already limited by my ability, so I don't need further barriers haha!).

I agree that it's a hassle to regularly change the tuning of a guitar. Switching between E standard / Drop D / Eb standard is relatively minimal hassle, if you don't mind compromising slightly on string tension (i.e. use the same string gauge for all of them). Any lower and the set-up will take far more tinkering.

A lot of us here get around this by owning multiple guitars, so that we can keep one set up optimally for each tuning we play in. As an added bonus, they make beautiful wall decorations while not in use.


----------



## ixlramp

SixStrings_Monk said:


> WHY would I want to tune so low as a (kinda) beginner?


Simple ... you would do this because you want to


----------



## SixStrings_Monk

Hmm, D standard would let me learn Mastodon and Gojira, which would really help my chops.
Won't I need files for the nut? Hope I can find those asap when buying strings...

I do want a lower sound, just wary of having to setup my guitar again.


----------



## Jinn

How do I take my baritone 7 to Northlane tunings? (Double drop f if I remember correctly) it’s a 27” scale but I’m not sure if I need to get a setup done or anything. Thanks!


----------



## CanserDYI

So this last week I woke up and for some reason I'm able to use light strings? No fucking idea how, but I was able to lower my string gauges on my 7 string to a set of .056s which I used to use .068s, and my 8 string to a .074 from a .085.

I have zero idea how this happened, but I'm so happy. I now can buy off the shelf string sets. I've been playing in drop A for as long as I can remember and Im new to drop E 8 string, but I've never been able to use light strings, always buzzy to me and way more susceptible to pitch drift, but woke up this week and just did it and my tone is sooooo much better. Clarity is back, and for some reason I can attack the strings and really dig in and I don't seem to notice any of the other issues I used to deal with. My Kiesel came with a . 062 on it and I felt at the time that was just some puny floppy string, but now that's too big for me haha, weird how things change. I've been playing since 2001 and always was a heavy strings guy. 

I used to really like the tightness of the heavy strings, but the roundness of them made precise picking cumbersome, this definitely helped.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

CanserDYI said:


> So this last week I woke up and for some reason I'm able to use light strings? No fucking idea how, but I was able to lower my string gauges on my 7 string to a set of .056s which I used to use .068s, and my 8 string to a .074 from a .085.
> 
> I have zero idea how this happened, but I'm so happy. I now can buy off the shelf string sets. I've been playing in drop A for as long as I can remember and Im new to drop E 8 string, but I've never been able to use light strings, always buzzy to me and way more susceptible to pitch drift, but woke up this week and just did it and my tone is sooooo much better. Clarity is back, and for some reason I can attack the strings and really dig in and I don't seem to notice any of the other issues I used to deal with. My Kiesel came with a . 062 on it and I felt at the time that was just some puny floppy string, but now that's too big for me haha, weird how things change. I've been playing since 2001 and always was a heavy strings guy.
> 
> I used to really like the tightness of the heavy strings, but the roundness of them made precise picking cumbersome, this definitely helped.


I use .054 for the low B on my 6-string in B standard and it feels similar to using a .042 for the low E in E standard tuning. .056 for a low A must be fairly similar tension.

I have never understood why people feel the need to use such heavy strings for low tunings, when the resulting tensions are equivalent to using a 13 or 14 gauge set in standard tuning...which would clearly be madness.


----------



## jco5055

ok I'm going to ask my question here, just in case it technically is mainly a string tension question haha: I cannot find anywhere (a google/youtube search just now confirmed my thoughts on this) any real guide to how the springs should be setup for a FR-style bridge. I know in general 3 springs is standard, but as someone who prefers a softer/smoother feel (as I've stated a few times, I think just by feel I like Kahlers more, as well as Vega trems) , how would I determine if 2 still "works" so to speak? Do I need to just look up string tension for the strings and tuning I like, then the amount of springs equals that tension? 

And that's not even getting into if with 2 springs would I need to do the triangular positioning of the springs, or would they be able to go straight across etc?


----------



## trickae

I have a Kiesel Vader VM8 that has a multiscale neck length of 26.5-27.5" and I'm struggling to find an ideal string gauge to suit my playing. I've currently strung it with 10-42 + 64 + 80

My most comfortable setup has been on a 25.5" scale neck, with 10-52 (skinny top, heavy bottom) gauges tuned down a step. However, on a 26.5-27.5 scale I think a 10 gauge has too much tension.

Should I consider a 9.5 gauge? Should I consider lighter gauge strings for the 7 and 8? Perhaps a 60 + 74?

Edit: Just noticed Tosin Abasi uses NYXL9.5 sets with a 74 for the 8th on his Abasi Larada 8's (25.5-27.5) tuned to standard with 8th dropped to F.


----------



## ElRay

trickae said:


> ... a multiscale neck ...


If you've got a multi-scaled and/or using a non-standard tuning, I wouldn't bother with an off-the shelf pack of strings -- use one of the many tension calculators.

Right now, my favorite is StringJoy's Tension Calculator. For a multi-scale, each scale length will increase by:[lengthOfLongestScale - lengthOfShortestScale]/[numberOfStrings - 1]Start with the tension you like on your thinnest string, then adjust the gauges so that the next thicker string is just barely at a higher tension. This will automatically give you a "Skinny Top, Heavy Bottom" set. Since you liked 10's at 25.5", start with a string that gives you about 17.8# tension, then gradually increase the tension as you go up gauges. 

I've been very happy with StringJoy strings, and their custom packs are not tremendously more expensive. Also, their tension calculator will auto-load the shopping cart with the chosen strings.


----------



## ixlramp

trickae said:


> I'm struggling to find an ideal string gauge to suit my playing.


If you are using pre-packaged string sets, as your post implies, that is why you are 'struggling'. (This applies to monoscale and standard tunings also.)
The only way to achieve your 'ideal' is to individually optimise each string gauge by repeated trial-and-error adjustment, using custom sets of single strings.
After just a few string order iterations you will naturally converge on your ideal set, there will be no 'struggle'.


----------



## bostjan

Part of the point of multiscale is to get away with a thinner gauge on the low end, which sounds crisper and brighter.

But I'll echo what @ixlramp said that pre-packaged strings are not usually very well balanced, nor thought out with extended scale necks in mind. I've been ordering my strings in custom gauges for over two decades now and I'll never go back unless individual strings somehow become unobtainable.


----------



## onefingersweep

SixStrings_Monk said:


> Hmm, D standard would let me learn Mastodon and Gojira, which would really help my chops.
> Won't I need files for the nut? Hope I can find those asap when buying strings...
> 
> I do want a lower sound, just wary of having to setup my guitar again.


If you want to play in D-standard and increase you skill on the guitar check out Michael Romeo (Symphony X) and Muhammed Suizmez (Necrophagist). There you have some really cool songs to learn in that tuning.

If you increase the string size you should set up the guitar for it. Sometimes you can be lucky if you go up just a little bit in size. It's usually worse if you go to smaller strings since they will be too low on the first fret. Then you will need a new nut. If you go to heavier guage, worst case scenario you need to file it a little bit.


----------



## trickae

CanserDYI said:


> So this last week I woke up and for some reason I'm able to use light strings? No fucking idea how, but I was able to lower my string gauges on my 7 string to a set of .056s which I used to use .068s, and my 8 string to a .074 from a .085.





ixlramp said:


> The only way to achieve your 'ideal' is to individually optimise each string gauge by repeated trial-and-error adjustment, using custom sets of single strings.





bostjan said:


> Part of the point of multiscale is to get away with a thinner gauge on the low end, which sounds crisper and brighter.



Thanks, everyone. I went down a string gauge rabit hole, experimented with different gauges and finally landed on what @CanserDYI and @bostjan mentioned. The key benefit of multiscales is to support thinner gauges and I was surprised by how light I could go. I've gone from playing stock 1052 skinny top, heavy bottoms to standard 1044.

With my kiesel, I modelled the gauges after the Strandberg stock gauges and found the tension too much and the lower strings rattle too much. Having gone down from 0.084 to 0.080, 0.076 and finally settled on the stock standard 0.074.

I did this with my other guitars and I don't know if it's my old age, but I find I get a better tone and ease of playability with a lighter gauges. This may seem odd to most, but I found different gutiars sounded better with different gauge strings, even if they're by the same manufacturer.

* Solar V1.7 - 25.5" 7 string tuned down a step: I went from 10-52 + 64 to 10-46+59
* Solar E2.7 - 25.5" 7 string tuned down a step: I kept the 10-52+64 setup which felt quite slinky and flexible under the fingers
* Kiesel, 26.0-27.5" 8 string down a step: I went from a 1046+64+80 to 1046+56+74. I'm able to bringe the string action down to 5/64 (2mm) - 3/64 (1.2mm). Though I'm trying to get the low end lower to about 4/64

For the strandberg, I'll look into similar setup to the kiesel being 9.4 - 44+56+74

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jwade

I'm about to buy a new guitar, it will be the first 26.5" scale I've owned and more significantly the first high-end 7 string with a trem I've owned. 

I don't know which direction to go with respect to tension. Do I go lighter than I would usually prefer for a fixed bridge, or heavier? I know that so much of this stuff is subjective, but is there a general starting point? The Ibanez site says it comes with a 10-59 set tuned ADGFCAD, but that sounds super light.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

jwade said:


> I'm about to buy a new guitar, it will be the first 26.5" scale I've owned and more significantly the first high-end 7 string with a trem I've owned.
> 
> I don't know which direction to go with respect to tension. Do I go lighter than I would usually prefer for a fixed bridge, or heavier? I know that so much of this stuff is subjective, but is there a general starting point? The Ibanez site says it comes with a 10-59 set tuned ADGFCAD, but that sounds super light.


I'm guessing you're looking at the Prestige RGDR4327? I'd be happy with 10-59 strings for that, but it would be equivalent to using 9-42 gauge on a 6-string in E Standard (my preference). If you use 10-46 in E standard, then you would likely prefer _slightly _thicker strings (i.e. 11 on the high string instead of 10).

It's common for people to go one gauge lighter for a floating trem compared to a fixed bridge. Plenty would go with the same gauge for both bridge types, but never heavier for a floating trem.

As a rough rule, I would do the following to keep my string tensions similar to what I have for my E standard setup:
1" increase to scale length = reduce strings by half a gauge
Tuning 1 step lower = increase strings by a whole gauge

Ibanez has routinely sold 25.5" scale 7-strings in BEADGBE tuning with 9-54 strings over the years, which is consistent with the 9-44 they put on their 25.5" guitars for E standard tuning (with added 54 for the low B) and consistent with the 12-54 that I use on a 25.5" 6-string RG (with Edge trem) in B standard.
On this basis, 10-59 would be in the right ballpark for a 25.5" 7-string in ADGFCAD tuning. With the 26.5" scale length, the string tension will be slightly higher than you'd have on an Ibanez 7-string (RG / Universe) in E standard out of the box.

From what I've read on SS.org and other forums, plenty of people seem to like extra heavy gauge strings for lower tunings. I've never understood this approach, as a lot of these preferences / recommendations give string tensions that are equivalent to using something like 12-54 or 13-60 in E standard. Most of us aren't Stevie Ray Vaughan...


----------



## jwade

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I'm guessing you're looking at the Prestige RGDR4327? I'd be happy with 10-59 strings for that, but it would be equivalent to using 9-42 gauge on a 6-string in E Standard (my preference). If you use 10-46 in E standard, then you would likely prefer _slightly _thicker strings (i.e. 11 on the high string instead of 10).
> 
> It's common for people to go one gauge lighter for a floating trem compared to a fixed bridge. Plenty would go with the same gauge for both bridge types, but never heavier for a floating trem.
> 
> As a rough rule, I would do the following to keep my string tensions similar to what I have for my E standard setup:
> 1" increase to scale length = reduce strings by half a gauge
> Tuning 1 step lower = increase strings by a whole gauge
> 
> Ibanez has routinely sold 25.5" scale 7-strings in BEADGBE tuning with 9-54 strings over the years, which is consistent with the 9-44 they put on their 25.5" guitars for E standard tuning (with added 54 for the low B) and consistent with the 12-54 that I use on a 25.5" 6-string RG (with Edge trem) in B standard.
> On this basis, 10-59 would be in the right ballpark for a 25.5" 7-string in ADGFCAD tuning. With the 26.5" scale length, the string tension will be slightly higher than you'd have on an Ibanez 7-string (RG / Universe) in E standard out of the box.
> 
> From what I've read on SS.org and other forums, plenty of people seem to like extra heavy gauge strings for lower tunings. I've never understood this approach, as a lot of these preferences / recommendations give string tensions that are equivalent to using something like 12-54 or 13-60 in E standard. Most of us aren't Stevie Ray Vaughan...


I actually prefer a bit unbalanced set, for E on my SG I have a 10-50 set, but I'm guessing it's not likely the best setup to compare to a trem. 

I think I'm going to hold off on buying a fancy new toy in favor of looking for a used guitar to see if trems are for me.


----------



## Tree

So, I’ve been banging my head on the proverbial wall for a while now. Realistically, I know it’s not possible without buying a special set of strings, but, I’m a bum and like just buying packs, so here goes:

I’ve found my ideal balance for strings and setup/tension overall to be on my 7s that are 27”-25.5” with a 10-59 set tuned to Bb standard/Drop G#. What would be the closest approximation to this on a straight 26.5” tuned a half step lower (A standard/Drop G)?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Tree said:


> So, I’ve been banging my head on the proverbial wall…


(See Q above, replying to notif Tree & minimize clutter)

Honestly the same set would get you pretty damn close to the same ballpark. Tension on the high strings is v similar, your third string being a smidge lighter, and the wound strings each have about 2-3 pounds less tension overall. Provided you’re not gorilla gripping this thing, it should play just fine & not be too different in tension

Even a custom set with each string up a singular (available) gauge would be a noticeably stiffer feeling than your fanned guitar, so yeah, same exact set is your best bet

Fear not the loose strings, my strat is strung up with an EB 8-38 set & I *LOVE* it


----------



## Tree

Devyn Eclipse Nav said:


> (See Q above, replying to notif Tree & minimize clutter)
> 
> Honestly the same set would get you pretty damn close to the same ballpark. Tension on the high strings is v similar, your third string being a smidge lighter, and the wound strings each have about 2-3 pounds less tension overall. Provided you’re not gorilla gripping this thing, it should play just fine & not be too different in tension
> 
> Even a custom set with each string up a singular (available) gauge would be a noticeably stiffer feeling than your fanned guitar, so yeah, same exact set is your best bet
> 
> Fear not the loose strings, my strat is strung up with an EB 8-38 set & I *LOVE* it


That’s what I’ve been doing so far, same set and same brand. It’s not bad at all, just missing a little something something. 
I guess that’s just the trade off of Multiscale vs straight. I may bump up the two low strings to a 49 and 62 and see how that treats me. I’m no stranger to using lighter strings, though. When my old band was using Drop C pretty exclusively I was using a regular 10-46 set and loved it.


----------



## Winspear

I added a little segment to my gauge translator to suggest a _feel _match when working with different scale lengths (previously, it suggested based purely on tension match, which isn't always the best approach when changing scale lengths!) https://www.winspearinstrumental.com/pages/string-calculator


----------



## Tree

Winspear said:


> I added a little segment to my gauge translator to suggest a _feel _match when working with different scale lengths (previously, it suggested based purely on tension match, which isn't always the best approach when changing scale lengths!) https://www.winspearinstrumental.com/pages/string-calculator


This is really nice. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ixlramp

Winspear said:


> I added a little segment to my gauge translator to suggest a _feel _match when working with different scale lengths


Nice. I assume this works as you have mentioned elsewhere, multiplying the tension by the scale ratio?


----------



## Winspear

ixlramp said:


> Nice. I assume this works as you have mentioned elsewhere, multiplying the tension by the scale ratio?


Indeed! I find that guideline to be very reliable having tested it across a few guitars now - so its working on a square root of the difference between the scale lengths to adjust the tension, rather than the full difference.


----------



## MFB

As I've been looking at new guitars, one thing I've been constantly checking is what off the shelf string sets seems to have the best/most uniform tension, and man, is it me or does it seem like baritone sets are absolute hogshit? 27" for B standard, and the first two strings seem OK albeit a little under what you'd see with say a set of 10's in E standard, but after that it skyrockets way the fuck up in terms of lbs/string; a 30 for the D (3rd) string, what the hell are they thinking, that's legit almost 30lbs of tension on the string? 

The rest aren't much better from there, it's like playing with aircraft cables, and that's on a set that's supposedly designed FOR them. I ended up having to make a custom set of 13/17/26W/36/48/62 that matches what you'd see keeping it equal to 10's in E standard on a 25.5" scale. Don't even get me started on what it's like downtuning a 24.75" scale guitar for an even set.


----------



## Winspear

MFB said:


> As I've been looking at new guitars, one thing I've been constantly checking is what off the shelf string sets seems to have the best/most uniform tension, and man, is it me or does it seem like baritone sets are absolute hogshit? 27" for B standard, and the first two strings seem OK albeit a little under what you'd see with say a set of 10's in E standard, but after that it skyrockets way the fuck up in terms of lbs/string; a 30 for the D (3rd) string, what the hell are they thinking, that's legit almost 30lbs of tension on the string?
> 
> The rest aren't much better from there, it's like playing with aircraft cables, and that's on a set that's supposedly designed FOR them. I ended up having to make a custom set of 13/17/26W/36/48/62 that matches what you'd see keeping it equal to 10's in E standard on a 25.5" scale. Don't even get me started on what it's like downtuning a 24.75" scale guitar for an even set.


Yes, the ground between about 11s and 13/14s(which do have some reasonable selections both for acoustic and electric sets branded 'baritone') is completely awful. There are sets like you described though such as the Daddario 13-62, which is a 10-46 minus the 10 plus a 62. Which brings into question why their 7 string set doesn't also have a 62...
Labella also make a version of this with a 70 for drop A.
But yeah, that middle ground for tunings like C, C#, is absolutely terribly covered.


----------



## profwoot

I've always thought that even the standard sets must have been chosen at random. The B and G strings in a 9-42 have 11.0 and 14.7 lbs of tension, respectively. Do most people just not notice?


----------



## Neon_Knight_

profwoot said:


> I've always thought that even the standard sets must have been chosen at random. The B and G strings in a 9-42 have 11.0 and 14.7 lbs of tension, respectively. Do most people just not notice?


I think most people notice that the (even if only subconsciously), as guitarists have routinely taken advantage of the lower tension in the B string for easier bends ever since electric guitars were invented.


----------



## MFB

profwoot said:


> I've always thought that even the standard sets must have been chosen at random. The B and G strings in a 9-42 have 11.0 and 14.7 lbs of tension, respectively. Do most people just not notice?



I didn't realize it was that much of a drop on those strings, even for the light top/heavy bottom sets I've used it's at least somewhat noticeable, but again not to the degree I thought it was.

You're not wrong though, even looking at some standard sets, the tension is just absolute dogshit and it's like, can y'all put out a statement as to why this is so staggeringly different from string to string?


----------



## Tom odd 7

MFB said:


> You're not wrong though, even looking at some standard sets, the tension is just absolute dogshit and it's like, can y'all put out a statement as to why this is so staggeringly different from string to string?


I'm still wondering also & I won't come up with the answer, but ,
9/42 9/46 10/46 10/52 & 11/52 have invariably: B string as the weakest ; A string as the strongest... Just as if it was a rule of thumb.
For players looking for a more balanced set according to their feel & preference, singles are helping a lot (though not the cheapest way).
I noticed it's _even worse_ with 7strings & dedicated downtuning/drop sets, as if manufacturers were going exactly in the opposite direction to the one that was supposed to be taken...


----------



## NoodleFace

Kinda feeling lazy - I use D'addario 10-59's (EXL110-7) on my 26.5" 7 in A standard. I want to match that feel on my 25.5" 7. The same set feels slightly flubby. I really wanted to find a standard set that would feel the same, but I might need to go custom.

How closedo you think this set will be in terms of feel (Ernie Ball 7-String Skinny Top Heavy Bottom Slinky Cobalt Electric Guitar Strings, 10-62 Gauge)?


----------



## Tom odd 7

NoodleFace said:


> Kinda feeling lazy - I use D'addario 10-59's (EXL110-7) on my 26.5" 7 in A standard. I want to match that feel on my 25.5" 7. The same set feels slightly flubby. I really wanted to find a standard set that would feel the same, but I might need to go custom.
> 
> How closedo you think this set will be in terms of feel (Ernie Ball 7-String Skinny Top Heavy Bottom Slinky Cobalt Electric Guitar Strings, 10-62 Gauge)?



This could be a good _overall _feel with this 10-62. 
But you might see/feel some noticeable differences "string to string", like still a little flubby for some & a bit tight for the others.
If going 100% custom isn't mandatory, buying a 6 strings set with an added single can solve everything such as 10,5-48 and a 62.
(D'addario exl 110+ / Ernie ball mega slinky 10.5,48 / GHS gb 10.5 and the single or your choice)
To me : 10-62 7 strings set is fine, 10,5-48 & 62 is the perfect match.


----------



## BMFan30

MaxOfMetal said:


> Many questions that often comes up on the boards are those involving string gauge. This thread will help to create a knowledge base of sorts to help guitarists with their string gauge woes.
> 
> To aid me in creating this, I have chosen to use this string tension calculator: String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998. It's not 110% accurate but it's accurate enough to positively answer MANY, if not most questions involving gauge, scale, etc.
> 
> Let's start with some basics involving the factors at play.
> 
> *Scale Length*
> This is the estimated distance from the string's two termination points. One being at the nut, the other being at the bridge. What does that measurement have to do with string gauge? Well, look at it like this: say you take a rubber band and stretch it 12" and feel the tension that the rubber band is exerting. Now, stretch that same rubber band to about 18", now feel the tension. You should be able to easily tell a difference in tension. Now, in order to sound a given note, a string of a certain gauge must be under a certain amount of tension. The tighter, the higher the pitch. The looser, the lower the pitch.
> 
> *Tension*
> Here, we'll be looking at tension as a measurement in lbs. Thus, for instance, if the scale of the guitar is 25.5" and a .009 gauge string is tuned to a standard 6-string guitar's high E (E4), the tension would be 13.13lbs. If we reduced that tension to 10.42lbs, then the note would ring out as a D, or one step down (D4).
> 
> *Gauge*
> The gauge of the string, is it's thickness, or the diameter of the string itself. For instance, the commonly referred to "9s", are .009", or nine one-thousandths of an inch. The thicker the string, the more tension it'll need in order to reach a higher pitch. For instance, where a .009 at E4 is at 13.13lbs of tension, a .010 (just 1/1000 bigger) would have a tension rating of 16.21lbs at E4 on 25.5" scale.
> 
> *Why is tension so important?*
> Well, to best illustrate this, lets perform an experiment. Take your guitar and down tune the low E (6th string, E2) and tune it down to B (B1). Notice how loose the string is, and how it buzzes and overall, just doesn't sound so great? That's why having proper tension is so important. It's why all the strings on your guitar aren't the same exact size, but a calculated, ever increasing gauge as the tuning of the strings gets lower.
> 
> *If we can just keep using bigger strings, why bother with longer scales? *
> The lower you tune, the thicker the string will need to be to still have that ideal tension (which is different for everyone), eventually the string will have to be so wide around, that it's feel and timbre (tone) will start to suffer.
> 
> *So why hunt down the proper strings?*
> To give your self the ideal feel, tension, and timbre on your chosen instrument taking scale and tuning into consideration. Look at it as finding the right sauce to put on your pasta.


Thank you so much for throwing this together a decade ago cause a decade later I find this info extremely useful!


----------



## NoodleFace

Tom odd 7 said:


> This could be a good _overall _feel with this 10-62.
> But you might see/feel some noticeable differences "string to string", like still a little flubby for some & a bit tight for the others.
> If going 100% custom isn't mandatory, buying a 6 strings set with an added single can solve everything such as 10,5-48 and a 62.
> (D'addario exl 110+ / Ernie ball mega slinky 10.5,48 / GHS gb 10.5 and the single or your choice)
> To me : 10-62 7 strings set is fine, 10,5-48 & 62 is the perfect match.


Thanks! A 6 set plus a 7 might be the way to go. Going to look into this. For whatever reason the thought never crossed my mind. 

I don't mind custom but I get tired of the 15ish bucks it costs.


----------



## Tom odd 7

NoodleFace said:


> I don't mind custom but I get tired of the 15ish bucks it costs.


Yes, that's the point.
Enjoy your future new set.
Cheers


----------



## -snake

Stringjoy Guitar String Tension Calculator


The Stringjoy Guitar String Tension Calculator is the easiest and best tool to build the perfect balanced tension set of strings for your guitar or bass.




tension.stringjoy.com


----------

